# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Febrero 2012 +



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Ya tenemos nuestro hilo preparado.


Ale todos a escribir y a reírnos


:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Henos aquí, esperando el BIG GUANO :XX:
Eso sí, por TÉCNICO ::


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2012)

Subpoleeeeee 

Recuerden votar las 5 estrellitas.

edito: no se puede, debe ser porque es tema mítico


----------



## faraico (31 Ene 2012)

a ver si en febrero tenemos mas emociones que en enero...suerte a todos

por cierto....pillo sitio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Ahí va mi visión de 

*[Walter Energy]*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va mi visión de
> 
> *[Walter Energy]*



Muy buen análisis.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2012)

Coño, no se me ocurrio nada mejor que pasar a saludaros ayer por la noche y veo que hoy hilo nuevo, asi que nadie habra visto mi saludo ::::


Un fuerte abrazo a los iberos 35 de mi epoca bursatil y suerte a todos 

por cierto.......hoy parece que se evaporo pepon durante la sesion eh....... ¿ algun pardillo pillado en todo lo alto ?


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va mi visión de
> 
> *[Walter Energy]*




Yo eso del HCH ni los vislumbro, por el momento:S

o es que está cabeza abajo???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo eso del HCH ni los vislumbro, por el momento:S
> 
> o es que está cabeza abajo???










edito: HOYGA, pues si que habia un HCHi (en la graf en escala horaria) antes de romper el canal bajista! No lo había considerado :rolleye:



zuloman dijo:


> Coño, no se me ocurrio nada mejor que pasar a saludaros ayer por la noche y veo que hoy hilo nuevo, asi que nadie habra visto mi saludo ::::
> 
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo a los iberos 35 de mi epoca bursatil y suerte a todos
> ...



Si se le leyó. Por cierto, ¿cuando sale usted en a3? ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ene 2012)

Me hace "ilu" escribir en la primera (o segunda) página.

Bueno, Tío Masclet presenta sus respetos a sus Ilustres señorías.

Que tengamos un buen mes.

Espero, por mi forma de operar, que al ser el mes corto no sea "EL MES DE LOS CORTOS".

Aunque, dependiendo de los valores, hay dinero para todos ahí afuera.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Mañana viene pepon
He puesto en ventas los hoteles a 2,55 ( porque yo lo valgo jiau jiau)


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

Ya estoy aquí en el nuevo hilo

Mira por allí van unos que se pusieron largos el otro día....







Ya saben que febrero es el mes mas CORTO


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2012)

pillo sitio y eso


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana viene pepon
> He puesto en ventas los hoteles a 2,55 ( porque yo lo valgo jiau jiau)



Mmmmmmm leyendo mi bola de cristal, viene pepon mientras no aparezca el oso guanosoooooo:XX::XX:.

Con las perroflautadas que tenemos cualquier cosa, hoy prometia y al final chafun. Parece que los yankis quieren remontar un poco ahora.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

Hoy parece que el SP tiene un no se que distinto, un aire guanoso.

No estaría mal un cierre por debajo de 300 ¿Verdad¿:fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Ene 2012)

Buenas, pasaba a saludar por el hilo nuevo.



ponzi dijo:


> En el ultimo mes me fijado y casi todos los que leen un ebook es el nuevo kindle. El kindle da poco margen el negocio de verdad es acaparar el mercado y donde si consiguen buenos margenes es en otros articulos complementarios como la funda. El kindle vale 99 y la funda casi 40 y es un trozo de cuero  el maravilloso mundo de los margenes
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Me compré el Kindle Keyboard y una funda con lucecita (no eran nuevos sino refurbished) lo enviaron a casa de una amiga que vive allí y me lo trajo, me salió todo por 100 euros... me encanta, lo llevo siempre en el bolso, no pesa ni ocupa demasiado, y ahora que no tengo mucho tiempo para leer lo tengo a mano y aprovecho cualquier ratillo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2012)

*Pasta per tuti*







La banca podría pedir al BCE un billón de euros en la 'barra libre' de febrero - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Pasta per tuti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hombre si, y ademas de esto los pobres lo hacen para evitar que se produzca un credit crunh aun mayor :bla:. 

Estoy hasta las pelotas de todo este juego, para que mas dinero?? para atacar con mas seguridad a las deudas perifericas y encima no perder un duro o duplicar beneficios??

En fin...

Gracias por el aporte, tenia ganas de saber las estimaciones.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Cada cuanto se hacen estas subastas??porque si cada 2 meses y poco se piden 1.5 billones de euros, esto nos va a salir muy caro y nos va a hundir aun mas en esta espiral en la que estamos metidos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas, pasaba a saludar por el hilo nuevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Me compré el Kindle Keyboard y una funda con lucecita (no eran nuevos sino refurbished) lo enviaron a casa de una amiga que vive allí y me lo trajo, me salió todo por 100 euros... me encanta, lo llevo siempre en el bolso, no pesa ni ocupa demasiado, y ahora que no tengo mucho tiempo para leer lo tengo a mano y aprovecho cualquier ratillo.



Y lo que dura la bateria.Yo estoy encantado.No tienen competencia. Donde puedo comprar una funda con luz y no dejarme la cartera en el intento en amazon?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va mi visión de
> 
> *[Walter Energy]*



Ya estoy por aquí. Me meto en una reunión de última hora pero rápido vuelvo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Al forero que comentaba sobre tef, es una empresa que en unos cuantos paises tiene un monopolio y eso se paga.Cotiza por encima de su valor contable y eso ya es un plus de riesgo pero es un negocio con altos margenes.Conozco sistemas de valoracion de empresas ( gordon shapiro---problema piensa que los beneficios creceran hasta el infinito, utiliza 2 tipos de interes( 1de descuento o coste de financiacion y 2 de crecimiento de sus flujos de caja)a mi me parece un modelo pesimo ya que no valoras lo que uns empresa tiene sino lo que crees q tendra)otro modelo es el de markowich, muchas bancos usan una variante del mismo pero no deja de ser graciosa su metodologia, esta basado en el calculo de betas y asumir que a mayor riesgo.mayor rentabilidad e inversa, una locura, warren ha obtenido la mayor rentabilidad del ultimo siglo con bajo riesgo.Este ultimo analisis no analiza la viabilidad de un negocio en funcion de su deuda ni su valor en libros ni la calidad de sus activos.Cada empresa varia su precio cada año asi como varia su pn su deuda su negocio, una empresa se puede dedicar a acumular reservas o por el contrario crecer a base de deuda como sacyr.Por eso cada año es un mundo aun asi negocios como oberdrola tienen una estabilidad basada en ventas pero a mi no me gusta analizar una empresa ad futuro sino a presente.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí. Me meto en una reunión de última hora pero rápido vuelvo.



Usted lleva horario draculiano,








o también llama reunión a esto


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Metiendo la directa desde ya, a ver que perroflautada toca mañana. Imagino que propagar a bombo y platillo el posible importe de la subasta del BCE para febrero. Con eso de aqui a fin de mes todos contentos.


----------



## vyk (1 Feb 2012)

Yo estoy largo en REE, BME, SAN y TEL, pero la verdad es que no le veo mucha fuerza a esto.


----------



## bluebeetle (1 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches.

Como todo el mundo pone velas o HLOC, subo una gráfica del DAX en resolución diaria pero en línea.

Mañana se enfrenta al soporte, veremos si rebota, la perfora, o todo lo contrario


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Amigos, el r/r en Gamesa es muy favorable. Está pegado al soporte mayor por lo que el stop de los largos sería muy justito. Ayer y hoy ha entrado mucho dinero en compras. Habrá quien diga que también hay ventas por la misma cantidad ... pero con tanto volumen no han conseguido romper el soporte. Puede ser que lo logren pero ya digo ... el r/r pinta bien para trincar un 8% al menos. Si saltase el stop, a otro tema.


----------



## Fraction (1 Feb 2012)

¡¡¡ Feliz año a todos!!! digo.... eso, que plusvalias para todos..... y que funcionen los "módulos"


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, el r/r en Gamesa es muy favorable. Está pegado al soporte mayor por lo que el stop de los largos sería muy justito. Ayer y hoy ha entrado mucho dinero en compras. Habrá quien diga que también hay ventas por la misma cantidad ... pero con tanto volumen no han conseguido romper el soporte. Puede ser que lo logren pero ya digo ... el r/r pinta bien para trincar un 8% al menos. Si saltase el stop, a otro tema.



Me esta tentando ...  parece una entrada tan clara... que cuesta creer que vaya a ser tan facil.Hace tiempo que la tengo en mente pero no consigo quitarme el miedo: fijo que entro y termino palmando. Venga va si se anima le sigo, que precio de entrada? 2,9? y de salida? 3,29?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Feb 2012)

pillo sitio


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Jua ,jua
Vendidos 1718 titulos en la apertura a 2,55


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Buena operación Votin

Si esto sigue en este lateral ami me va a dar un algo por aburrimiento.

Llevamos demasiados días entre 8600 y 8500 con ligerisimas perforaciones en ambos lados.

Pero claro, me da pánico comprar en 8500 para vender en 8600 y aprovechar el movimiento... Eso si, cargar cortos en 8600 no me da ningún miedo...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2012)

Sitioooooooooooooooooooooo!!

Veo al Barça asustadizo para esta noche...


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

Oook ?? 

Oook !!


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2012)

¿Tienes miedo a pasar frío porque llega un temporal?

Ponte en manos de tus amigas: Iberdrola y Gas Natural.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Tienes miedo a pasar frío porque llega un temporal?
> 
> Ponte en manos de tus amigas: Iberdrola y Gas Natural.



Esa pareja es la que me tiene a mi pillado. Se han abrazado al 4,50 y al 12,50 y ahí se han quedado congeladas. 

Bueno, tampoco es una inversión arriesgada, a esperar para donde se deciden.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Esa pareja es la que me tiene a mi pillado. Se han abrazado al 4,50 y al 12,50 y ahí se han quedado congeladas.
> 
> Bueno, tampoco es una inversión arriesgada, a esperar para donde se deciden.




Yo las tengo a años vista a menos que esto se vaya completamente al garete. Pero desde luego son dos empresas que veo antes subiendo un 15% que bajándolo... Me cuesta imaginarme a IBE a 3,7 o similar.


----------



## darwinn (1 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo las tengo a años vista a menos que esto se vaya completamente al garete. Pero desde luego son dos empresas que veo antes subiendo un 15% que bajándolo... Me cuesta imaginarme a IBE a 3,7 o similar.



qué tiempos aquellos en el 2006 cuando estaban a 8,5

GAM en 3,08


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oook ??
> 
> Oook !!



Esta usted fatal.

Ook? Ook.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2012)

Buenos días.

Niveles clave ahora mismo del Ibex y Dax:

8.564-8.470

6.521-6.479

Mientras estemos por encima perfecto, por abajo hay mucho camino por recorrer..


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> q*ué tiempos aquellos en el 2006 cuando estaban a 8,5*
> 
> GAM en 3,08




Volveráaaaaaaaaaaan, seguro que volveránnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....

(Entonar con la voz de Dani Martín de El Canto del Loco).


----------



## Greco (1 Feb 2012)

Vamonos para arriba entonces no¿?


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Pues yo no veo la subida de hoy nada clara, incluso aunque la tuviera prevista de ayer, me parece que más temprano que tarde esto va a derivar en un pico bajista atrapagacelas o como poco en un lateral que no le hará ganar pasta a nadie.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Dándolo todo mis iberdrolillas  Lo avise, tienen unas cuentas muy saneadas y cotizando por debajo de su valor real.
No se si me atreveré algún día a entrar en Gamesa, otra vez perdí el tren.


----------



## Greco (1 Feb 2012)

Pues oigan, ThyssenKrupp viene dando muy (pero que muy) duro desde hace ya semanas, y el DAX esta batiendo los niveles que marca el señor FranR...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Como en los 1330 se les cale el autobús si que se puede complicar la cosa


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Y el bono español a 10 años bajando como un torpedo a 4.86%. Brutal.ienso:

Sera esta la buena y nos vamos al cielo??? anuncio de infinita liquidez del bce y el barbas preparado para darle al boton...

Lo que me extraña de hoy es que el euro anda flojo habiendo rumores de que lo de grecia ya esta acordado.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Vendidas todas las acciones hoteleras

Resultado---- 537,43 euracos NETOS(deducidos gastos para la buchaca)


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dándolo todo mis iberdrolillas  Lo avise, tienen unas cuentas muy saneadas y cotizando por debajo de su valor real.
> No se si me atreveré algún día a entrar en Gamesa, otra vez perdí el tren.



Entraras conmigo a 2,5 no te preocupes::


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas todas las acciones hoteleras
> 
> Resultado---- 537,43 euracos NETOS(deducidos gastos para la buchaca)



Enhorabuena, a disfrutar las plusvis y a seguir cantando las entradas como hasta ahora, para que se puedan subir apañeros de viaje adicionales xD


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

Estamos a las puertas de mi último relevante para hoy, en 6607. Llega el momento de los valientes cortífagos.


----------



## darwinn (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos a las puertas de mi último relevante para hoy, en 6607. Llega el momento de los valientes cortífagos.



yo estoy esperando a EON un pelín más arriba para coger otros cortos, estas dos semanas el lateral de 15,x-16,x me ha hecho ganar un sueldecillo apañado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos a las puertas de mi último relevante para hoy, en 6607. Llega el momento de los valientes cortífagos.



Venga sr. Pollastre, meta una orden gorda para subirlo a ese nivel. De ahi nos montamos pabajo todos los conforeros, y usted si quiere :fiufiu:

Por cierto, como no llegue, 0.1% de error.

Mal Zeus, muy mal ::


----------



## faraico (1 Feb 2012)

Buenos días....de nuevo un día de largos pero que deja esto en tierra de nadie.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Poco negocio en las endesas,le costara llegar a 15.6 pero llegaran,si llegan esta semana le pegamos el hachazo y nos llevamos la reward, como dice janus,si no esperaremos y subiremos el liston ,que hasta 16 pueden perfectamente llegar


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Los bancos griegos subiendo un 9%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los bancos griegos subiendo un 9%



Bueno para los griegos, malo para el resto ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

Si realmente se para en 6602.5 con ese 0.1%, sería un exitazo.... para un módulo que se ha puesto en producción por primera vez.... _hoy_. :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre... marca la última línea de defensa para el día, lo que por ahí llaman los pivots intradiarios.

Por abajo marcaba 6492, con error de -13 pips.

A ver si dura el techo, sería un estreno cojonudo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga sr. Pollastre, meta una orden gorda para subirlo a ese nivel. De ahi nos montamos pabajo todos los conforeros, y usted si quiere :fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, como no llegue, 0.1% de error.
> 
> Mal Zeus, muy mal ::


----------



## Greco (1 Feb 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WeWT1tMjMyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## faraico (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si realmente se para en 6602.5 con ese 0.1%, sería un exitazo.... para un módulo que se ha puesto en producción por primera vez.... _hoy_. :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre... marca la última línea de defensa para el día, lo que por ahí llaman los pivots intradiarios.
> 
> ...



Pues espero que su Maginot tenga un éxito inversamente proporcional al gabacho


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Mal dia para salir de compras hoy,conviene esperar
Las jazzteles como se resbalen hacia abajo seria una opcion interesante........


----------



## faraico (1 Feb 2012)

Nada que no se sepa por aquí, pero bueno....

Los 'hedge funds' apuestan 2.400 millones a la caída de la Bolsa española | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Nada que no se sepa por aquí, pero bueno....
> 
> Los 'hedge funds' apuestan 2.400 millones a la caída de la Bolsa española | Economía | EL PAÍS



Pues me gustaría ver sus caritas días como hoy...


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

Perroflautadas in the air:

Bruselas prohbe la fusin entre la Bolsa de Frncfort y Nueva York - Libre Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues me gustaría ver sus caritas días como hoy...



Han ido en busca de esto....


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

A ver si es verdad Sr. GT, porque mi corto esta haciendo aguas por momentos XD


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Perroflautadas in the air:
> 
> Bruselas prohbe la fusin entre la Bolsa de Frncfort y Nueva York - Libre Mercado



No hay un solo dia que pase sin que esta elite rebuzne alguna payasada. Aun asi las bolsas haciendo maximos a estas horas.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si realmente se para en 6602.5 con ese 0.1%, sería un exitazo.... para un módulo que se ha puesto en producción por primera vez.... _hoy_. :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre... marca la última línea de defensa para el día, lo que por ahí llaman los pivots intradiarios.
> 
> ...



¿cómo ve hoy a los leoncillos del dax?¿hora de cortos?
maestro pollastre


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2012)

¿Broker para corto en Facebook el mismo día que cotice?


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si es verdad Sr. GT, porque mi corto esta haciendo aguas por momentos XD



¿Corto de corto plazo? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-252.html#post5639609

Y hoy (difumino una de las directrices para que se vea bien la vela mensual):







Depende del planteamiento, 15 céntimos, 20 o hasta algo más, siguen siendo del todo irrelevantes porque el precio sigue en resistencia.

Hay que tener muy claro en base a qué se hace una entrada y desarrollar la operación (el stop, básicamente) en consecuencia. Lo que no puede hacerse es plantear un objetivo muy ambicioso y situar un stop ridículo. Si vamos a buscar un 20% no debe darnos miedo arriesgar un 6%, simplemente asumimos que no somos tan precisos como nos gustaría, pero que creemos en nuestro análisis.

Como ejemplo práctico, cortos sobre los 11.000 del IBEX no tendrían un stop ajustado ¿verdad?

Aprovecho tu post para comentarlo, nada más


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Y siendo miércoles:

Sentimiento de Mercado

A votar, a ver cómo vemos la gacelada el asunto.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Votado (sentimiento lateral cansino).

Y gracias por tu análisis y consejos Claca.

El stop es holgado, pero no mola ver operaciones en rojo en el broker XD


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Votado (sentimiento lateral cansino).
> 
> Y gracias por tu análisis y consejos Claca.
> 
> El stop es holgado, pero no mola ver operaciones en rojo en el broker XD



.
AJUSTAR el stop es lo segundo más difícil, en mi modesta opinión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AJUSTAR el stop es lo segundo más difícil, en mi modesta opinión.



Más razón que un santo ha


----------



## aksarben (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oook ??
> 
> Oook !!



¿No sería usted bibliotecario en cierta Universidad, en sus tiempos? :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Votado (sentimiento lateral cansino).
> 
> Y gracias por tu análisis y consejos Claca.
> 
> El stop es holgado, pero no mola ver operaciones en rojo en el broker XD



Es que yo no quiero decir nada, pero tal y como tengo mi gráfico, hasta que el IBEX no supere los 9.400 está en zona de mareo. Son muchos puntos de margen considerando una operativa bajista de medio plazo. En realidad se puede ajustar un poco más, pero seguirían siendo muchos puntos, al menos para el apalancamiento habitual.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Otro ejemplo, el IBEX llegó a dilatar la resistencia de los 11.900 en más de 300 puntos, que no deja de ser poco considerando el movimiento que ejecutó luego. Si tenemos en mente movimientos de ese calado debemos aceptar márgenes igualmente amplios.

Para evitar comernos estos porcentajes lo único que se puede hacer es detectar posibles formaciones de giro y ajustar los stops a las mismas, pero en el caso actual con el IBEX tan lateral eso va a ser muy difícil y, de momento, no hay nada, pero nada de nada, sólo el precio perdido en el sitio de siempre.


----------



## monicagt (1 Feb 2012)

Estoy deprimida... he tenido que vender con perdidas, me han soplado unos 350€. 
Es que es la primera vez que pierdo desde que empecé en Noviembre.
Necesito palabras de consolación, o una palmadita en la espalda tipo -Bienvenida al club de los pededores :´(


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Estoy deprimida... he tenido que vender con perdidas, me han soplado unos 350€.
> Es que es la primera vez que pierdo desde que empecé en Noviembre.
> Necesito palabras de consolación, o una palmadita en la espalda tipo -Bienvenida al club de los pededores :´(



Ánimo, peor hubiera sido que desde noviembre solamente hubieras ganado en un trade.

Al final se trata de cuánto hay de más respecto al principio.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Estoy deprimida... he tenido que vender con perdidas, me han soplado unos 350€.
> Es que es la primera vez que pierdo desde que empecé en Noviembre.
> Necesito palabras de consolación, o una palmadita en la espalda tipo -Bienvenida al club de los pededores :´(



.
Si es la primera vez desde noviembre no parece muy grave.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Ya soltaron a la bestia. Otro dia mas de subidas desbocadas que luego van a ninguna parte.

Preparando los culos para el dato de ADP. Esto esta loco.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Resistencias, dilataciones y formaciones de giro:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Superados los 6600 en el DAX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si realmente se para en 6602.5 con ese 0.1%, sería un exitazo.... para un módulo que se ha puesto en producción por primera vez.... _hoy_. :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre... marca la última línea de defensa para el día, lo que por ahí llaman los pivots intradiarios.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Como me duele mirar al san +3%, vaya venta mas mala, ahora mismo ya estaría ganando y no han pasado ni 3 semanas. Tanto guano tanto guano que uno termina malvendiendo


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Estoy deprimida... he tenido que vender con perdidas, me han soplado unos 350€.
> Es que es la primera vez que pierdo desde que empecé en Noviembre.
> Necesito palabras de consolación, o una palmadita en la espalda tipo -Bienvenida al club de los pededores :´(



No te preocupes , lo recuperaras. Es mejor entrar en compañias infravaloradas al menos si te vienen mal dadas aguantas mejor.
Que has vendido?


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Gamesa a 3'1
Algún valiente entro ayer?


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Ojo a repsol,en cuanto llegue a 20 es buena compra para aprovechar el intento de llevarsela
a 21,en marzo van a sacar otro paqueton de papel a la venta y segun como termine en
febrero veremos hasta cuanto puede caer pero yo no estaria en marzo dentro
Jazztel de ********como resbale es buena
Nh,no tiene volumen de operaciones luego esta subida de hoy mas falsa que un euro de palo,intentaran llevarsela por debajo de 2,5.Si vuelve a 2,4 es buena compra
Endesa,esta recibiendo el tiron hacia arriba y seguira hasta 15,6 ....


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entraras conmigo a 2,5 no te preocupes::



Le cuesta bajar de los 2'9x , no se yo si no será un objetivo demasiado ambicioso


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gamesa a 3'1
> Algún valiente entro ayer?



Ni con un palo,esa dejara enganchada a mas de uno 
Es como prisa,pura adrenalina con valor cerca al cero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gamesa a 3'1
> Algún valiente entro ayer?



Creo que Janus "The sniper"


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

¡ Me invaden a través de Polonia, 30 pips !


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿No sería usted bibliotecario en cierta Universidad, en sus tiempos? :fiufiu:



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡ Me invaden a través de Polonia, 30 pips !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Falta un _*Ook! Ook?*_ en la línea 125137901 de su código. 

Me decepciona profundamente que no se haya dado cuenta antes.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y lo que dura la bateria.Yo estoy encantado.No tienen competencia. Donde puedo comprar una funda con luz y no dejarme la cartera en el intento en amazon?



Ya te digo que a mi me salió muy bien la que compré porque era de las reacondicionadas, estaba como nueva la verdad. Hay gente que las compra en ebay y luego le añaden la lucecita. Yo la luz la uso bastante, porque como la pantalla no está iluminada, si quieres leer en un avión, autobús, incluso en el salón si solamente tienes una luz tenue, la necesitas.



pollastre dijo:


> Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre... marca la última línea de defensa para el día, lo que por ahí llaman los pivots intradiarios.



Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no se da cuenta que con ese nombre está abocado al fracaso? Espero que no haga honor al nombre...



monicagt dijo:


> Estoy deprimida... he tenido que vender con perdidas, me han soplado unos 350€.
> Es que es la primera vez que pierdo desde que empecé en Noviembre.
> Necesito palabras de consolación, o una palmadita en la espalda tipo -Bienvenida al club de los pededores :´(



Hola, monicagt
Bienvenida, monicagt
Te queremos, monicagt










ponzi dijo:


> Como me duele mirar al san +3%, vaya venta mas mala, ahora mismo ya estaría ganando y no han pasado ni 3 semanas. Tanto guano tanto guano que uno termina malvendiendo



Yo estuve a poner un SL en 6 el otro día, por si bajaba de ahí, pero al final decidí no hacerlo (me alegro porque hoy ya están a 6,11), con lo que he pasado hasta ahora, me niego a vender en pérdidas, aunque las tenga hasta 2020.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Esas endesas!!!!!!!!!!vamos que nos vamos!!!!!!!!! a 15,6 "las quiero y las quiero yaaaaaa!!!!

Esos hotelessss!!!!! a 2,4 yaaaaa!!!! que no hay dos sin tres!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya te digo que a mi me salió muy bien la que compré porque era de las reacondicionadas, estaba como nueva la verdad. Hay gente que las compra en ebay y luego le añaden la lucecita. Yo la luz la uso bastante, porque como la pantalla no está iluminada, si quieres leer en un avión, autobús, incluso en el salón si solamente tienes una luz tenue, la necesitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El thanks es por los ánimos, porque lo que es el SAN :no:

PD: Los 6,30 tienen pinta de verse, eso sí.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Sr. Claca, disculpe por anticipado, podría usted poner el gráfico actualizado de ACS?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El thanks es por los ánimos, porque lo que es el SAN :no:
> 
> PD: Los 6,30 tienen pinta de verse, eso sí.



Yo soy mas de los que esperan a San a 5 o 4,5 ::
Tiene una buena jarta de acciones prestadas ¿ no estaban prohibidas?
de 800 mm que tenian ayer le quitaron 9.....pero ya caera,ya caera


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ni con un palo,esa dejara enganchada a mas de uno
> Es como prisa,pura adrenalina con valor cerca al cero



No es lo mismo. Gamesa tiene un margen del 60% sobre sus ventas, tiene un margen exagerado contra sus competidores.Ademas esta autofinanciada(gran parte de su pn esta en reservas), es viable 100%, su pasivo es algo casi testimonial, por eso ha aguantado bien un descenso de su cifra de negocio a la mitad. Prisa es al reves, sus pecados son el despilfarro y la deuda, tiene una plantilla carisima de mantener y para todo usan prestamos desconocen el signigicado de la autofinanciacion

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Sabe alguien porque el Deutsche Bank tiene estos movimientos tan grandes?? cuando sube lo hace un 4% y cuando baja idem.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo. Gamesa tiene un margen del 60% sobre sus ventas, tiene un margen exagerado contra sus competidores.Ademas esta autofinanciada(gran parte de su pn esta en reservas), es viable 100%, su pasivo es algo casi testimonial, por eso ha aguantado bien un descenso de su cifra de negocio a la mitad. Prisa es al reves, sus pecados son el despilfarro y la deuda, tiene una plantilla carisima de mantener y para todo usan prestamos desconocen el signigicado de la autofinanciacion
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Eso pensaba yo je,je,je
Ahora sientate y busca los resultados de 2011,los de 2010 ya no valen
Cuando saque los de 2011 mas de uno va a salir corriendo,cuando se despide y se hacen eres como esta haciendo gamesa es porque las cosas estan chungas.
Los de arcelor sube porque los bajistas estan todos en tropa con gamesa
!!joder que tiene mas de un 20% de su capital en cortos!!
carne de cañon bursatil,al tiempo

PD
El mejor valor es repsol pero como no sabemos cuando parara de caer.....
esta llegando con facilidad a 20,mal rollo
yo me la esperaba a 20 en marzo no ahora.........


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Claca, disculpe por anticipado, podría usted poner el gráfico actualizado de ACS?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Con una condición, que encuentres el mensaje original (Calopez, hijo de Satan, y el puto buscador que no admite palabras con menos de tres letras, es decir, casi todos los tickers).


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo. Gamesa tiene un margen del 60% sobre sus ventas, tiene un margen exagerado contra sus competidores.Ademas esta autofinanciada(gran parte de su pn esta en reservas), es viable 100%, su pasivo es algo casi testimonial, por eso ha aguantado bien un descenso de su cifra de negocio a la mitad. Prisa es al reves, sus pecados son el despilfarro y la deuda, tiene una plantilla carisima de mantener y para todo usan prestamos desconocen el signigicado de la autofinanciacion
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



O lo que es lo mismo no eas rico quien mas tiene sino quien menos necesita.Yo quiero empresas con altos margenes peq costes fijos y poca deuda, el resto es cuestion de tiempo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo je,je,je
> Ahora sientate y busca los resultados de 2011,los de 2010 ya no valen
> Cuando saque los de 2011 mas de uno va a salir corriendo,cuando se despide y se hacen eres como esta haciendo gamesa es porque las cosas estan chungas.
> Los de arcelor sube porque los bajistas estan todos en tropa con gamesa
> ...



Ese es su problema no tienen una cifra de negocio solida y aun asi consigan margenes del 60%, no conozco ningun competidor que sea capaz de conseguir algo similar, lo cual me hace pensar que tienen alguna ventaja competitiva que los hace diferentes

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

ACS CONST.







Lo adelanto, creo que más o menos esto era lo relevante.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Madre mía, las Amazon

-10% para abrir boca


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es su problema no tienen una cifra de negocio solida y aun asi consigan margenes del 60%, no conozco ningun competidor que sea capaz de conseguir algo similar, lo cual me hace pensar que tienen alguna ventaja competitiva que los hace diferentes
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



La ventaja es Iberdrola que tiene el 25% del capital,es su mayor accionista y cliente,ni un euro pagaba yo por ella si IBE vende su participacion de tapadillo


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Esta visto para sentencia esto. Me piro al monte a darme un garbeo.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ACS CONST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿merece la pena que me la estudie para invertir en ella?
porque tu lo tienes muy facil con tus rayas pero yo tengo que echar horas ,si no dias,para estudiar a las cotizadas estas ......................


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo soy mas de los que esperan a San a 5 o 4,5 ::
> Tiene una buena jarta de acciones prestadas ¿ no estaban prohibidas?
> de 800 mm que tenian ayer le quitaron 9.....pero ya caera,ya caera



Están prohibidas nuevas posiciones, las antiguas, esas puden mantenerse. Así es como vela la CNMV por los pequeños inversores: permiten que los grandes nos suelten los títulos en máximos y luego, cuando la cosa tiene que caer, impiden que nos aprovechemos de las caídas. Una puta vergüenza.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Sr. Claca es usted rápido sin duda, y eso que tengo copiado el mensaje en barra de dirección XD


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La ventaja es Iberdrola que tiene el 25% del capital,es su mayor accionista y cliente,ni un euro pagaba yo por ella si IBE vende su participacion de tapadillo



Eso es verdad, el pelotazo es para iberdrola  ademas ibe es mas independiente, eso vale mucho.A mas de un empresario que firmo contratos de exclusividad con grandes superficies como eci alcampo carrefour.Despues de unos años muchos se han tirado de los pelos al ver q su unico cliente les tenia pillados y que no podia elegir su margen

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿merece la pena que me la estudie para invertir en ella?
> porque tu lo tienes muy facil con tus rayas pero yo tengo que echar horas ,si no dias,para estudiar a las cotizadas estas ......................



Básicamente, que tiene un suculento recorrido a la baja. Dos objetivos bajistas, uno en los 19,15 y otro en los 17,10. Mientras no supere los 26 euros, son cortazos de medio plazo.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Claca es usted rápido sin duda, y eso que tengo copiado el mensaje en barra de dirección XD



Pues pasa el link, que no lo he encontrado. He tirado de memoria con lo que tengo en el gráfico (siempre intento mostrar más o menos lo mismo para no despitar a nadie).


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿merece la pena que me la estudie para invertir en ella?
> porque tu lo tienes muy facil con tus rayas pero yo tengo que echar horas ,si no dias,para estudiar a las cotizadas estas ......................



Partiendo que tiene un ratio de solvencia (pasivo/pn) de los mas altos, vamos mejor ni mirarla aunque suba a 200.Mas vale prevenir.Depende demasiado de sus ventas para sobrevivir, la deuda hay que pagarla

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues pasa el link, que no lo he encontrado. He tirado de memoria con lo que tengo en el gráfico (siempre intento mostrar más o menos lo mismo para no despitar a nadie).



Aquí lo tiene, pero lo voy a sustituir por el actualizado XD
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-32.html#post5507575


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Básicamente, que tiene un suculento recorrido a la baja. Dos objetivos bajistas, uno en los 19,15 y otro en los 17,10. Mientras no supere los 26 euros, son cortazos de medio plazo.



A bueno unos cortillos, eso es otra historia  coincido con el AT

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Claca dijo:


> Con una condición, que encuentres el mensaje original (Calopez, hijo de Satan, y el puto buscador que no admite palabras con menos de tres letras, es decir, casi todos los tickers).



La bbdd del foro es, prácticamente con toda seguridad, mysql y esta base de datos tiene limitación de búsquedas a más de 3 carácteres por defecto.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Aquí lo tiene, pero lo voy a sustituir por el actualizado XD
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-32.html#post5507575



Lo tenía como acsconst, seré memo :ouch:

El detalle de más adelante, era porque realmente pensaba que se acercaría de nuevo a la zona de los 24 euros, y de hecho a corto plazo todavía sigue fuerte.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> La bbdd del foro es, prácticamente con toda seguridad, mysql y esta base de datos tiene limitación de búsquedas a más de 3 carácteres por defecto.



Tiene relación con los cuelges constantes??

O eso es simplemente no tener un servidor en condiciones?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

Sr. Mv mire el guano del ibex...

No pasa hoy a saludar?


----------



## monicagt (1 Feb 2012)

He vendido una idea brillante que tuve hace unos días con Banco de Valencia, cuando me quisé salir ya estaba enganchada con los -350€, y después de varios días el mal ya estaba hecho.

Mejor será seguir como hasta la semana pasada, que me iba bien. Y olvidarme de las "ideas brillantes" :S



ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes , lo recuperaras. Es mejor entrar en compañias infravaloradas al menos si te vienen mal dadas aguantas mejor.
> Que has vendido?


----------



## Jose (1 Feb 2012)

*Al Sr. Votin:*


A ver bombillo del día....
Lo del 20% en posiciones cortas es directamente mentira, como la mitad de las cosas que explicas.
Por primera vez desde dos años a esta parte, la posición corta es inferior al 6% y esto se ha producido esta misma semana.

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

Los mismos HF que hunden el precio para dejarla a precio de saldo dan paso a otros HF que se ponen largos con el valor. (No pierdas de vista que hay interés en comprarla).

Recuerda que los cortos hay que recomprarlos y cuando se quiere hacer barato se sacan titulares como este del día 10 Los bajistas se ceban otra vez con Gamesa y ya tienen casi el 7% - Cotizalia.com

para que a los del ultracorto os entre canguelis soltando las acciones aunque sea con pérdidas.

Insiders: *Dimensional Fund Advisors aumenta su participación en Gamesa*
*MADRID, 01 FEB.* - A continuación, los principales cambios de participación comunicados en los últimos días en la Bolsa española: ACERINOX Óscar Fanjul Martín, consejero, vende 100.000 acciones a un precio de 10,92 euros. Controla un 0,007% de la compañía. Diego Prado Pérez-Seoane, consejero, vende 100.000 acciones a un precio de 10,92 euros. Controla un 0,001%. BANCO POPULAR Caisse Fédérale du Crédit Mutuel, accionista significativo, aumenta su participación por encima del 5%. Controla un 5,002%. FLUIDRA Bernat Garrigos Castro, vicesecretario y consejero, compra 3.953 acciones a un precio de 1,87 euros. Controla un 0,021%. GAMESA *Dimensional Fund Advisors LP, accionista significativo, aumenta su participación por encima del 3%. Controla un 3,022%.* MELIÁ HOTELS La entidad eleva autocartera desde el 5,425% hasta el 6,536%. M.D.


En cuanto a los beneficios recurrentes: otra ganañada tuya.
2010 50 millones 
2011 63 millones 
2012 73 millones (estimado).


En cuanto a lo de la prima a la renovables: no le afecta porque no tiene carácter retroactivo y porque no vende ni un solo aerogenerador en España.

Está todo descontado, le va a costar bajar de 3€ y ya hay quien se está poniendo largo.

Gamesa ser el primero en quitarse de encima a los 'cortos' - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> He vendido una idea brillante que tuve hace unos días con Banco de Valencia, cuando me quisé salir ya estaba enganchada con los -350€, y después de varios días el mal ya estaba hecho.
> 
> Mejor será seguir como hasta la semana pasada, que me iba bien. Y olvidarme de las "ideas brillantes" :S



Empresas medio quebradas o quebradas por mucho rebote q tengan nunca es una idea brillante.Has ganado en salud

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## aksarben (1 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Falta un _*Ook! Ook?*_ en la línea 125137901 de su código.
> 
> Me decepciona profundamente que no se haya dado cuenta antes.



No puede uno olvidarse cosas tan básicas como una orden de salto, parece nuevo...



Spoiler



No, no estamos fumados... aún: Ook! - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> *Al Sr. Votin:*
> 
> 
> A ver bombillo del día....
> ...




Ahí he dejado de leer. Mire usted, en este hilo se discuten los asuntos sin faltar. Edite el post como el HVEI35/36 se merece o de lo contrario me veré obligado a mandarle a galeras.

Un abrazo campeón!


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tiene relación con los cuelges constantes??
> 
> O eso es simplemente no tener un servidor en condiciones?



Lo que tendría bastante relación con los cuelgues es que si se permitieran esas búsquedas.

Si un servidor, digamos la wikipedia, está optimizado para hacer búsquedas, entonces está bien que se puedan buscar palabras de menos de 3 carácteres pero en un server cutre-patatero como es burbuja.info (perdona calopez, no me banees, solo digo la verdad ) pues eso es inviable porque hay muchísimas palabras de 3 letras que se usan como artículos y proposiciones, aunque otras como 'sol' por ejemplo se queden fuera.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2012)

Vaya día...es que el subir no se va a acabar?ienso:

Y eso que telefónica está contenida..si no estamos ya en los 8800


----------



## vyk (1 Feb 2012)

Pues sí. Vaya peponazo.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya día...es que el subir no se va a acabar?ienso:
> 
> Y eso que telefónica está contenida..si no estamos ya en los 8800



A ellos parece que vamos.

Tef va a saltar el SL del sr. MV, me van a saltar mi SL en el ibex a 8841 y entonces se dará la vuelta hasta los 6.000 puntos...

Me lo estoy temiendo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Feb 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No, no estamos fumados... aún: Ook! - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre!



Jajaja, ¡gracias! ya decía yo que me sonaba la jerga que estaban hablando, pero hace mucho que leí esos libros, tengo que retomar la saga. Genial Pratchett )


----------



## Fraction (1 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese 6607 es el resultado del módulo "*Maginot*", recién estrenado hoy. Imagino que está claro el porqué del nombre....



¿es este su módulo? 











Un saludo.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

El que merece un comentario es IAG. Yo mismo recomendé vender en los 1,86, pero es que hasta el día 19 el movimiento al alza no había cuajado y de hecho en la resistencia le metieron la volatilidad típica de los techos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-147.html#post5589981







Tiene buena pinta. En la zona 2,05 tiene una zona de soporte de muy corto plazo y mientras no pierda el canal seguirá muy fuerte. La figura de giro deja los soportes más importantes en niveles inferiores, pero por ahora no ha hecho el mínimo gesto de querer ir a buscarlos (lo que sería un pull).


----------



## darwinn (1 Feb 2012)

joder yo que entré corto en EON esta mañana...


----------



## faraico (1 Feb 2012)

Esto es imposible...para los que no llegamos a gacela lo mejor es esperar, comprar en un momento de pãnico (san a 5 y poco, ibe a 4 y pico, tef a 12) y esperar...sin comernos el tarro ni hacer caso a informaciones ni de peponismos ni de big guanosss:cook:

Bajo riesgo de acabar asi...


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> ¿es este su módulo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenísima


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> No puede uno olvidarse cosas tan básicas como una orden de salto, parece nuevo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son uds. demasiado frikis :8:


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> *Al Sr. Votin:*
> 
> 
> A ver bombillo del día....
> ...



Vaya refrito. Digalo con un poco de clase hombre, cada uno tiene su opinion pero incluso bromeando no nos pisoteamos. Los analisis de Votin de balances llevan mucho trabajo, lo se, porque tb he hecho alguno, duele que se crea que se los saca uno de la manga. yo por ejemplo apuesto mas por una subida de gamesa que el , pero no deja de ser una empresa inestable que hay q tener cuidado. Los cortos no solo son los de la cnmv.Por ultimo gamesa tb vende en españa, no mucho pero algo si, las subvenciones no le haran mucho daño pq ha sabido ser autonoma , creo recordar q en 2010 consiguio 30000 eu, pues es dinero.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Feb 2012)

Breves sobre _Insiders_: 


> ACERINOX
> 
> Óscar Fanjul Martín, consejero, vende 100.000 acciones a un precio de 10,92 euros. Controla un 0,007% de la compañía.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que Janus "The sniper"



No lo hice pero dejé la recomendación. No doy a vasto con tantos platillos en el aire. Enhorabuena por los premiados pero no olviden poner el stop loss.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Bueno ahora que veo tanto y tanto optimismo por estos lares, vamos a llevar un poquito la contraria.

Se han fijado que las carboneras siguen superbajistas y débiles hasta en un día como el de hoy?. Pues al ojete que estas anticipan el nivel de produccion de los paises porque son un indicador adelantado sobre tendencias en el consumo de las fábricas.

Es el SP el que está condicionando a todos los demás, y mientras el DAX se suma a la fiesta .... no sería descartable (aunque sí sorprendente) que se lo lleven hasta 7000. En cualquier caso, ojo ojo ojo que ahora sí que las gacelas están totalmente confiadas.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Tengo la batería de cortos preparada, aún con tranquilidad y sin prisa pero el arsenal lleno.

Las solares ..... buscando la luz.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Un corto sobre 32 en el SP puede ser magnífico. El MACD apunta a que va a corregir algo.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Feb 2012)

Que esperen al viernes para corregir, que aún notengo claro los futuros

Dentro de Dynamycs.... como ve va el riesgo:cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El thanks es por los ánimos, porque lo que es el SAN :no:
> 
> PD: Los 6,30 tienen pinta de verse, eso sí.



A este paso, los vemos hoy...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo soy mas de los que esperan a San a 5 o 4,5 ::
> Tiene una buena jarta de acciones prestadas ¿ no estaban prohibidas?
> de 800 mm que tenian ayer le quitaron 9.....pero ya caera,ya caera




¿Dónde se pueden ver esas acciones prestadas? 
gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A este paso, los vemos hoy...



hoy no, mañana


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> *Al Sr. Votin:*
> 
> 
> A ver bombillo del día....
> ...



Yo soy gacela por ser nuevo en este tema,aprendiz no mas
pero prefiero ser gacela a creerme caballo de carreras y no ser nada mas que un pobre borrico ignorante que rebuzna sin antes haber estudiado y que ademas se cree que sabe algo y no es mas que un pobre diablo mas.

La informacion que yo pongo no me la invento,la busco
Hay otros sitios donde buscar ademas de la cnmv
Para empezar la informacion que da la cnmv es el total de posiciones cortas declaradas que sumen mas del 0,5 del capital y junto con las declaradas de mas del 0,2 dan el total que refleja la cnmv .PERO NO DA EL TOTAL DEL MERCADO, NO DA EL TOTAL DEL MERCADO
¿COMPRENDES GAÑAN?

Las del total del mercado DE ACCIONES PRESTADAS SON 52.149.132 A DIA 31/01/2012
LO QUE REPRESENTA UN TOTAL DEL 20% APROXIMANDAMENTE DEL CAPITAL SOCIAL DE GAMESA

Se admiten ironias,sarcasmos y quedes ,pero faltas de respeto y ademas de gente como usted son propias de GAÑANES,palabro que no deberia usted utilizar pues tiene usted uno delante del espejo y lo ve cada dia que usted se levanta.

Es una pena rebajarse a estos terminos porque se pierde lo valioso de este hilo que es la informacion aportada,acertada o equivocada es lo de menos

Defender o enamorarse de un valor es de tontos en la bolsa pues debemos 
utilizarlos para ganar dinero sin mas y sin van mal pues van mal y punto .Se cambia de montura y punto

PD
Ahora recuerdo que tu eras el que iba cargado de gamesa hasta los ojos 
compradas a 3,5
Pues te van a salir almorranas esperando que vuelva a 3,5:XX:
antes se vera 2,48 y este no es un valor inventado ,es tambien buscado en internete::


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden ver esas acciones prestadas?
> gracias



En el boletin de la bolsa de Madrid


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Feb 2012)

Otro que lee burbuja

Cuidado con el optimismo, el Baltic Dry se desploma

Denaria


----------



## bluebeetle (1 Feb 2012)

El DAX ha salido disparado.

Pregunta gacelera.

¿Podría considerarse una divergencia los máximos crecientes en precio y decrecientes en estocástico?


----------



## Mulder (1 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

El día ha sido tremendamente gacelero sin operaciones a pecho descubierto aunque si alguna operación camuflada. A las 9:50 hemos tenido una compra de 112 contratos alrededor del 8600.

El resto del día ni fu ni fua, hasta los últimos 5 minutos donde se han vendido camufladamente 160 contratos alrededor de 8690.

En subasta han vendido 65 contratos.

Parece que tenemos un esquema muy parecido al de ayer pero al revés, día con dirección fija, poco volumen salvo en alguna ocasión y antes de cerrar el mercado mucho movimiento. Creo que por lo parco de la subasta mañana creo que amaneceremos de nuevo con gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la sesión, lo que ocurra luego ya lo veremos, pero en este momento no lo veo tan claro para los largos, aunque veo más lateral que bajismo.


----------



## faraico (1 Feb 2012)

Vaya accionistas los de GAMESA, al tal Jose se le ha unido un tal Chuache

Arnold Schwarzenegger alcanza el 3% de Gamesa y entra en el ncleo duro - Cotizalia.com


----------



## J-Z (1 Feb 2012)

Hasta el chuache está con pepón, estamos perdidos.

Al menos se ha demostrado empiricamente algo que ya se sabía, que MV es un cantamañanas.


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> ¿es este su módulo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se ha lucido Ud. con la foto, es cojonuda ::


Por cierto, y hablando del estreno de Maginot, ya con un poco más de calma, un par de [clickety-clicks] y un poco de análisis forense después... parece ser que la vela de las 13:30@1m era una barrida de stops típica (muy bien lanzada, en un sitio magistral) pero provocó un stop run (una especie de "reacción en cadena" que se retroalimenta) bastante violento, porque en mi opinión se le fue "un poco" de las manos al leoncio de turno.

En otras palabras, no creo que quisieran dar un susto tan grande como el 6635. Quizás más algo como el 662x. 

Comento esto porque tengo la impresión de que el _Maginot vers le haut_ bien podía haber quedado tan sólo a +15pips desviado, en vez de a +30 como ha terminado. 

El _Maginot par en bas_ ha quedado a -13pips, como comentaba antes... y con esto, la verdad, para ser el primer día, y con un rango de sesión de 140+ puntos, me doy por bastante satisfecho.


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> PERO NO DA EL TOTAL DEL MERCADO, NO DA EL TOTAL DEL MERCADO
> ¿COMPRENDES GAÑAN?




Deberíamos empezar a utilizar memes en el foro... que quedan mejor y tal ::


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Me piro a darme el garbeo diario en maximos, vuelvo y me lo encuentro en mas maximos...::. SP en 1330 de nuevo pulverizando los maximos del mes pasado.

Aun quedan plazas en el autobus, a no ser que esto sea un crucero...


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vaya accionistas los de GAMESA, al tal Jose se le ha unido un tal Chuache
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger alcanza el 3% de Gamesa y entra en el ncleo duro - Cotizalia.com



Tantas noticias buenas de gamesa es "no positivo"
No no estrañemos de que la semana que viene se caiga de culo,ademas no son noticias financieras sino de puro marketing para la galeria
La redactora becaria inutil de la noticia de economia,que la da sesgada
El chuachua que viene a echar una mano
El forero gañan que viene a ayudar ........
uhmmmmienso:

Estos quieren tirarla ya pronto mas abajo e intentan llenar el autobus para
la proxima mandrilada

Ojo,lo digo sin acritud,no tengo acciones y ni me va ni me viene que se hostie


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me piro a darme el garbeo diario en maximos, vuelvo y me lo encuentro en mas maximos...::. SP en 1330 de nuevo pulverizando los maximos del mes pasado.
> 
> Aun quedan plazas en el autobus, a no ser que esto sea un crucero...



Aqui puede tomarse un stop & go me temo...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Corto en SP, cambio y corto (valga la redundancia). 

Alguien tiene que mostrar la tendencia. Si me siguen, pudieran ostiarse ... be careful.

Ráfaga pequeña.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

AIG muy próximo a máximos anteriores. Buena opción de corto con r/r muy favorable. Hay que esperar un poquito y meter por señal en series horarias.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

Aqui unos que siguen con el esparcedor de mierda pero no se miran en un espejo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-espana-se-contraiga-un-2-5-en-2012-a.html


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Ivanhoe Mines, decíamos que tenía un muy buen soporte en 16 y era buena opción para largos según r/r. Quién lo haya pillado, enhorabuena.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Yandex, síganla porque en breve puede confirmar si está en un gallardete de continuación de subida. Si es así, hay pasta por ganar.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

DAX, pinta muy bien para cortos only scalping. En serie de minutos, tiene un triple techo muy bien "puesto".


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> DAX, pinta muy bien para cortos only scalping. En serie de minutos, tiene un triple techo muy bien "puesto".



Maestro
Muchos novillos en la plaza,no le den una cornada fuerte y perdamos un forero interesante

Yo es que todavia no me he estrenado con los usanos en bolsa,demasiadas comisones y poca capacidad de estudiar donde entro........::


PD

Queee!!!!!
¿¿te gusto el doble pase torero que le pegue a los hoteles en dos semanas???:XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Feb 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> El DAX ha salido disparado.
> 
> Pregunta gacelera.
> 
> ¿Podría considerarse una divergencia los máximos crecientes en precio y decrecientes en estocástico?



Sí, se están produciendo divergencias muy fuertes entre precio y varios indicadores en el dax y los índices americanos principalmente. No sé si habréis leído este enlace (- CAPITAL BOLSA -) me parece interesante.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro
> Muchos novillos en la plaza,no le den una cornada fuerte y perdamos un forero interesante
> 
> Yo es que todavia no me he estrenado con los usanos en bolsa,demasiadas comisones y poca capacidad de estudiar donde entro........::
> ...



La verdad es que sí, estuvo bastante bien. Ahora lo importante es que no sea un crédito que tengas que devolver al mercado. Recuerda que el mercado puede estar más tiempo irracional que lo que es capaz de aguantar tu bolsillo. Es un dicho que yo matizo porque creo que el mercado nunca es irracional. Responde a compras y ventas por mil motivaciones / manipulaciones. A ver quién es el guapo que le dice a un hedge fund que está actuando de forma irracional.

Lo dicho, ya has pasado de gacelilla a gacelón. Lo siguiente será "enterao", después "escualo", después "tiburonaco", después "depredador", después "leoncio" y finalmente "crack". Hay carrera profesional en esto. Es como las partidas de poker a nivel torneo oficial, a medida que vas ganando vas escalando.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

DAX, si pierde los 20, otros 20 de target.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Qué buena pinta tienen las velas del SP en series horarias. Vela de techo y después una roja muy bonita. Tiraría hacia los 20 y si los pierde, más y mejor paseo.

Hands on!


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en SP, cambio y corto (valga la redundancia).
> 
> Alguien tiene que mostrar la tendencia. Si me siguen, pudieran ostiarse ... be careful.
> 
> Ráfaga pequeña.



Salta el stop en el punto de entrada. Al menos quedó protegido cuando bajó 2,6 pipos.

Nueva ráfaga preparada.


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Feb 2012)

Llevo toda la tarde expectante (sin quitar ojo).... y nada


Recalculando...Recalculando.....


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Otra vez dentro en 1328,78


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Feb 2012)

lo tiraran en los últimos minutos???.... hace tiempo que no lo veo


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Vaya tela................
El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional

Tendremos que estudiar de que va esta noticia,vaya con la manipulacion


----------



## atlanterra (1 Feb 2012)

Bueno, parece que ya está empezando a caer el SP de una p*ta vez (estoy corto)


----------



## atlanterra (1 Feb 2012)

Que pesado estas VOTIN con tus Hoteles, ¿no los has vendido ya?


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ya está empezando a caer el SP de una p*ta vez (*estoy corto*)



Sea usted Bienvenido al Club


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Como cierren lo de Grecia el peponazo se va a quedar corto...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yandex, síganla porque en breve puede confirmar si está en un gallardete de continuación de subida. Si es así, hay pasta por ganar.



Janus, YDNX eel gallardete se activaría en 20.75$¿? tuvo un buen tramo alalza desde 19.81


----------



## vyk (1 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como cierren lo de Grecia el peponazo se va a quedar corto...



¿Pero cuando se sabe lo de Grecia?


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Cierro los 3 minis con 5 pipos de reward. Objetivo cumplido que ya es suficiente.

A peinar otras oportunidades, quizá en la plata.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que pesado estas VOTIN con tus Hoteles, ¿no los has vendido ya?



Usted perdone,no era mi intencion desviar su lectura del hilo
procurare no molestarle con noticias de cotizadas


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Pero cuando se sabe lo de Grecia?



Algun año de estos y despues de marear la perdiz. No se en que quedara, estaria bien que petase, para pillar la subasta del bce mas abajo y no desmadrarse esto.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como cierren lo de Grecia el peponazo se va a quedar corto...



Se sorprendería porque quizá sea la señal por la que baje el mercado y comience un proceso de corrección serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Pero cuando se sabe lo de Grecia?



Por sus grandes y verdes velas lo reconocerá , supongo...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, YDNX eel gallardete se activaría en 20.75$¿? tuvo un buen tramo alalza desde 19.81



En 21,29. Por debajo de ahí, es asumir más riesgo porque el stop sería más amplio.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro los 3 minis con 5 pipos de reward. Objetivo cumplido que ya es suficiente.
> 
> A peinar otras oportunidades, quizá en la plata.



En concreto
¿de cuanta pasta hablas de beneficio obtenido hoy?
si no es indiscrecion preguntar


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se sorprendería porque quizá sea la señal por la que baje el mercado y comience un proceso de corrección serio.



Es posible...

Harán el doble horneado...gacelillas aupadas al infinito por un peponazo que lo ahogarán con guano







Los 1330 se les atragantan,...si se aupan a los 1340 será lo más parecido a una cornisa


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En concreto
> ¿de cuanta pasta hablas de beneficio obtenido hoy?
> si no es indiscrecion preguntar



15 pipos del Dax son su iPad de hace un rato


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En concreto
> ¿de cuanta pasta hablas de beneficio obtenido hoy?
> si no es indiscrecion preguntar




Joder que no se puede hablar de dinero que luego sale alguno diciendo que no es elegante. Tienes que saber que de cifras ni de entradas caras de futbol se puede hablar.

Decirle, bajo esa premisa, que en ese trade hay 50$*3*5 de reward.

No se quejará que la he cantado en riguroso directo, entrada y salida ..... con un trade previo que salió rana pero el stop hizo su trabajo al nivel de la entrada.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Feb 2012)

A ver que tal sienta esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-dispuestos-aceptar-una-quita-del-70-a.html


----------



## McFly (1 Feb 2012)

DesPues de casi 13 años de inactividad bursátil retorno al parque. Estoy un poco desactualizado pero ya estoy haciendo boca. Me he pillado acciones de sacyr esperando un rebote mañana o pasao pero hasta el diA 10 no tendré dinero para empezar medio en condiciones.
En principio voy a empezar con 12000 eur y he estado haciendo cálculos y espero sacarle unos 8000 a final de año, como lo veis? Demasiado optimista ? Me conformo con poco? No tengo ni idea de eso de ponerse corto o largo, cuando yo invertía no había eso.... Algún tuto donde ponerme al diA? Algún consejo?


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Feb 2012)

Bienvenido al mundo de las gacelas.

Pica usted muy alto pensando en esos beneficios, ha visto los gráficos de los últimos años.... 

Además de las ganancias debeponer cifra a ¿Cuanto estoy dispuesto a perder?

Para cortos y largos como aperitivo les la firma de Mulder


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2012)

Han visto lo que ha pasado en el SP los ultimos 5 minutos 

yuju.......


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2012)

Menudo burbujón se está montando...

Facebook presenta oficialmente su OPI: captará 5.000 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> DesPues de casi 13 años de inactividad bursátil retorno al parque. Estoy un poco desactualizado pero ya estoy haciendo boca. Me he pillado acciones de sacyr esperando un rebote mañana o pasao pero hasta el diA 10 no tendré dinero para empezar medio en condiciones.
> En principio voy a empezar con 12000 eur y he estado haciendo cálculos y espero sacarle unos 8000 a final de año, como lo veis? Demasiado optimista ? Me conformo con poco? No tengo ni idea de eso de ponerse corto o largo, cuando yo invertía no había eso.... Algún tuto donde ponerme al diA? Algún consejo?



Esperas sacar 8000 de beneficio invirtiendo en sacyr 12000??
en un año??
:o:X::


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> DesPues de casi 13 años de inactividad bursátil retorno al parque. Estoy un poco desactualizado pero ya estoy haciendo boca. Me he pillado acciones de sacyr esperando un rebote mañana o pasao pero hasta el diA 10 no tendré dinero para empezar medio en condiciones.
> En principio voy a empezar con 12000 eur y he estado haciendo cálculos y espero sacarle unos 8000 a final de año, como lo veis? Demasiado optimista ? Me conformo con poco? No tengo ni idea de eso de ponerse corto o largo, cuando yo invertía no había eso.... Algún tuto donde ponerme al diA? Algún consejo?



Si te crees ese número, usa x10 leverage y tendrás 80.000 de reward.
Si no utilizas apalancamiento, lo veo un poco difícil .... pero ahí está la area para demostrarlo.

Por cierto, bienvenido. Deberías decir si eres gacela, gacelón o león.


----------



## McFly (1 Feb 2012)

Muy buena la firma!!!! Bueno... Todavía estoy de training.
En la época en la a estuve operando era muy joven, recibí un dinerillo y lo metí en un fondo y al cabo de tres a os ha la menos dinero por lo q me dije: Pa a lo pierdan ellos lo pierdo yo , y así fue como empece, el caso es q gane mucha pasta, en tres años tuve 3 coches, y como era soltero y casapapi pues tenia para lo q queriA. Luego fui a estudiar fuera y perdí en una tarde 2500 de hace 13 años y pensé..... Quizás es el momento de parar y dedicarme a estudiar... Y así hice... Y el lunes estaba haciendo nada y pensando en como cumplir mis objetivos de incoms para este año y vi claro a para superar el ejercicio anterior necesitaba una actividad adicional q me generara ingresos buenos...... Y pensé porque no? Ahora hay mucha mas información y no hay a llamar por telefono, las comisiones son menores.... Pues venga! Es el momento! El recorrido a la baja puede a no este terminado pero estamos ahora mas cerca del fondo q hace 3 años.... Así q me he lanzado, me he abierto mi cuenta de valores, mis contraseñas y ala, a operar .... Así q ya os iré contando.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Ahí va, entrada short en SP.
Si llega a 30, doblo la posición.

En diario, a seguir el MACD. En horas, a ver el gráfico que llama a vender.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Feb 2012)

Sacyr es bajista..no sé, no sé que pensarienso:ienso:


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sacyr es bajista..no sé, no sé que pensarienso:ienso:



Ha parado en un soporte majo pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuerza. En visión de muy corto plazo, podría ganarse un 4% pero metiendo 12.000 hace falta muchísimo tiempo para ir poniendose en la ruta de los 8000 pavos.

Es mejor las Patrior, si suena la flauta se puede llegar ahí ::


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Muy buena la firma!!!! Bueno... Todavía estoy de training.
> En la época en la a estuve operando era muy joven, recibí un dinerillo y lo metí en un fondo y al cabo de tres a os ha la menos dinero por lo q me dije: Pa a lo pierdan ellos lo pierdo yo , y así fue como empece, el caso es q gane mucha pasta, en tres años tuve 3 coches, y como era soltero y casapapi pues tenia para lo q queriA. Luego fui a estudiar fuera y perdí en una tarde 2500 de hace 13 años y pensé..... Quizás es el momento de parar y dedicarme a estudiar... Y así hice... Y el lunes estaba haciendo nada y pensando en como cumplir mis objetivos de incoms para este año y vi claro a para superar el ejercicio anterior necesitaba una actividad adicional q me generara ingresos buenos...... Y pensé porque no? Ahora hay mucha mas información y no hay a llamar por telefono, las comisiones son menores.... Pues venga! Es el momento! El recorrido a la baja puede a no este terminado pero estamos ahora mas cerca del fondo q hace 3 años.... Así q me he lanzado, me he abierto mi cuenta de valores, mis contraseñas y ala, a operar .... Así q ya os iré contando.



Tome,pase y sientese ,cante sus inversiones, asi todos participamos
A menudo cuanto menos sabe uno mas acierta en este mundillo


----------



## VOTIN (1 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha parado en un soporte majo pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuerza. En visión de muy corto plazo, podría ganarse un 4% pero metiendo 12.000 hace falta muchísimo tiempo para ir poniendose en la ruta de los 8000 pavos.
> 
> Es mejor las Patrior, si suena la flauta se puede llegar ahí ::



O las prisas


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> O las prisas



Uy, lo mismo en unos días se sorprende. Está justo en el nivel en el que tiene que decir si tira o no. Si lo hace con volumen, mucho dinero hay ahí para quién sea osado y se moje.

Unos cuantos en el foro hemos mojado recientemente, y algunos bastante bien por cierto.

Todo lo que baja y sube es susceptible de ser tradeado ... excepto si va pegado a un pubis ::


----------



## vyk (2 Feb 2012)

Nikkei en verde: +0,80.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya tela................
> El Confidencial Digital - Prensa digital | Diario actualidad | Noticias internacionales | Economia internacional
> 
> Tendremos que estudiar de que va esta noticia,vaya con la manipulacion



Teniendo en cuenta sus comentarios sobre Gamesa, a mí me preocuparía más esta otra

Arnold Schwarzenegger alcanza el 3% de Gamesa y entra en el ncleo duro - Cotizalia.com

A ver si ahora sigue insistiendo en que Gam es una porquería. Porque se lo va a tener que decir a la cara a Terminator y a Predator :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta sus comentarios sobre Gamesa, a mí me preocuparía más esta otra
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger alcanza el 3% de Gamesa y entra en el ncleo duro - Cotizalia.com
> 
> A ver si ahora sigue insistiendo en que Gam es una porquería. Porque se lo va a tener que decir a la cara a Terminator y a Predator :XX::XX:



Arnie no entra en el núcleo duro, él es el núcleo duro.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Arnie no entra en el núcleo duro, él es el núcleo duro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

*Prueba de encuesta.....*

<form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>


Al votar os redirigirá a una web con los resultados, si le dáis a volver, os devuelve al hilo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Prueba de encuesta.....*
> 
> 
> Al votar os redirigirá a una web con los resultados, si le dáis a volver, os devuelve al hilo.



Muy bueno. Parece que funcionó bién.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Funciona bien y votado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Amenizemos la mañana.... :XX:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Txq736EVa80" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Bienvenido al hilo, hamijo McFly.



McFly dijo:


> En principio voy a empezar con 12000 eur y he estado haciendo cálculos y espero sacarle unos 8000 a final de año, como lo veis?



Al aspirar a un 66% anual está Ud. comenzando a entrar en territorio intra y algo trading. Dígame cómo de buena es su tecnología, y le diré cómo de viables veo sus objetivos.



McFly dijo:


> Demasiado optimista ?



¿Cuál es su round trip? ¿Qué latencia tiene su servidor de ATS contra el exchange? ¿Qué r:r promedian sus algoritmos? ¿Escalan bien con el volumen?



McFly dijo:


> Me conformo con poco?











McFly dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de eso de ponerse corto o largo, cuando yo invertía no había eso....










:::::: Lo dicho, bienvenido y páselo bien.... *_suspiro_*


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Joer
Siempre esta el broker este de bankinter a primera hora colapsado,no hay cojones de jugar con el galp

Eso es cosa del ghk este


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

señor pollastre


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> DesPues de casi 13 años de inactividad bursátil retorno al parque. Estoy un poco desactualizado pero ya estoy haciendo boca. Me he pillado acciones de sacyr esperando un rebote mañana o pasao pero hasta el diA 10 no tendré dinero para empezar medio en condiciones.
> En principio voy a empezar con 12000 eur y he estado haciendo cálculos y espero sacarle unos 8000 a final de año, como lo veis? Demasiado optimista ? Me conformo con poco? No tengo ni idea de eso de ponerse corto o largo, cuando yo invertía no había eso.... Algún tuto donde ponerme al diA? Algún consejo?



Joder, que optimismo. Yo en la proxima subida, si gano un 10% saco todo y lo dejo para el año que bien, y si perdo un 5%, lo saco todo y lo dejo para siempre.::


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

8800 puntos tocados en el primer minuto (de echo en "na").

Caemos desde ahí o ya nos vamos pepones hasta los 9.400?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joer
> Siempre esta el broker este de bankinter a primera hora colapsado,no hay cojones de jugar con el *galp*
> 
> Eso es cosa del ghk este



Y venga la mula al trigo 







Sr. Pollastre, ya que está al mando del enterprise, ¿esta el dax algo gacelón?


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

ya se toco los 8800, todos esperaron al Ibex, ¿ya toca bajar?


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

A mi me preocupa que en el primer minuto de sesión se hayan hecho un máximo y un mínimo con 70 puntos de diferencia.

No se donde nos querrán llevar los cabr.ones estos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Participen mis hermanos!

<form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>



Al final del día postearé los resultados.


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, ya que está al mando del enterprise, ¿esta el dax algo gacelón?




Nein... hay institucionales _on the wild_. Ponga su culito de pirata a buen recaudo, que el día viene calentito.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joer
> Siempre esta el broker este de bankinter a primera hora colapsado,no hay cojones de jugar con el galp
> 
> Eso es cosa del ghk este




Ya ves. Oigo 8.800s y no sé ni dónde están mis acciones...


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No se donde nos querrán llevar los cabr.ones estos.



A la zona objetivo del 6540, gaceleo arriba o gaceleo abajo.


----------



## bluebeetle (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Participen mis hermanos!
> 
> <form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>
> 
> ...




Votado!

10caracteres


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nein... hay institucionales _on the wild_. Ponga su culito de pirata a buen recaudo, que el día viene calentito.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no se da cuenta que con ese nombre está abocado al fracaso? Espero que no haga honor al nombre...




.

Maese Pollastre, haga caso a pecata y elija mejor los nombres de los módulos.

Ahí va una propuesta: 

Algún módulo de los suyos debería llamarse Warthog, en honor a los siguientes bichos:


A-10 Thunderbolt II "Warthog"







Fairchild-Republic A-10 Thunderbolt II - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Warthog (Phacochoerus africanus)






Warthog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Del primero decir que, en su diseño, un factor fundamental fue que tuviese una capacidad de supervivencia extrema en los entornos más hostiles (¿a que le gusta el concepto?). 


Del segundo, que tiene esas mismas capacidades, dice la wiki: "Warthogs can inflict severe wounds on lions, sometimes ending with the lions bleeding to death". (Sin comentarios)


De hecho estoy pensando que el nombre le vale como nombre total para su ATS, y la cita como lema.


De nada,  :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Si el sr. Janus entró corto en el sp a 1330(aprox) ahora tiene que estar MUY contento...


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Iba a darle un thanks, pero eso son mariconadas, le doy las gracias con un post por el trabajo de investigación que ha llevado a cabo 

No puedo obviar el punto de vista de pecatísima... en puridad, tiene razón en lo que dice. Pero me gustaba demasiado el concepto de "última línea de defensa" como para hacer caso a pequeños detalles irrelevantes, como que los gabachos duraron dos telediarios antes de rendirse y tal ::::

Los relevantes son muy útiles; es más, funcionan estupendamente, pero no te libran de algún que otro susto. Por esto, hace algunas semanas que vengo trabajando en el concepto matemático de pivot intradiario, algo así como un "non plus ultra", unos límites absolutos para que nos entendamos, a partir de los cuales un institucional (o mejor dicho, el software de un institucional) no abrirá más posiciones. Este será entonces un sitio donde abrir una posición en la confianza de que, eventualmente, dará plusvalías intradiarias sí o sí. 





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Maese Pollastre, haga caso a pecata y elija mejor los nombres de los módulos.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Joe!!
que pasa hoy con las endesas????
si hasta las gamesas suben!!!!


----------



## darwinn (2 Feb 2012)

Cómo ven ThyssenKrupp? No está tocando techo?


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Votado!
> 
> 10caracteres



Done!!!!

Joder, me han faltado más opciones :XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si el sr. Janus entró corto en el sp a 1330(aprox) ahora tiene que estar MUY contento...



Entré y salí con uno pipos muy ricos. Después también marqué en el hilo que volví a entrar. I'm happy y ya tengo la posición protegida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 8800 puntos tocados en el primer minuto (de *echo* en "na").
> 
> Caemos desde ahí o ya nos vamos pepones hasta los 9.400?


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

SP, si no aguantaran los 1220, podría venir un tirón bajista.


----------



## visaman (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joe!!
> que pasa hoy con las endesas????
> si hasta las gamesas suben!!!!



chchenager a comprao gamesas y entra en el nucleo duro.

te vas a cagar votin

hala a seguir todos a jp morgan


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

El DAX en minutos está comportándose chapeau!!!, No tiene mucha amplitud pero de momento es bajista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Done!!!!
> 
> Joder, me han faltado más opciones :XX:





Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Para los que no madrugan 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Participen mis hermanos!
> 
> <form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

Votado...


IBEX ahora mismo canal muy estrecho 8.713-8685, la ruptura por abajo tiene un gran recorrido, por arriba terreno sin explorar al igual que el DAX, que hasta 6.507 no vuelve al redil.

Están estirando la goma al máximo. Solo queda esperar y meter intras rabiosos.

P.D. Mientras escribía pepinazo del euro. ¿Quieres liquidez? !Toma Liquidez!::

Además los que responden "demasiado bien" la banca grande. Supongo que se estarán cebando en busca de las fusiones que vienen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Capitán de fragata solicitando indicador GRIP del dax.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Votado...
> 
> 
> IBEX ahora mismo canal muy estrecho 8.713-8685, la ruptura por abajo tiene un gran recorrido, por arriba terreno sin explorar al igual que el DAX, que hasta 6.507 no vuelve al redil.
> ...



Pues el ibex parece que se quiere pirar para arriba de nuevo. Tiene ganas de volver a catar el 8800?

Que opinais del analista de capitalbolsa que cito ayer?.

El bund a su bola subiendo.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Capitán de fragata solicitando indicador GRIP del dax.



En 40 hay un posible corto.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues el ibex parece que se quiere pirar para arriba de nuevo. Tiene ganas de volver a catar el 8800?
> 
> Que opinais del analista de capitalbolsa que colgo ayer janus?(creo que fue el).
> 
> El bund a su bola subiendo.



No fuí yo!!!!. Como bien dice Guybrush, el Ibex es la whore del foro.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2012)

A los largos: CUIDADO


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No fuí yo!!!!. Como bien dice Guybrush, el Ibex es la whore del foro.



Entonces perdoneme, no me acuerdo quien fue y el foro va como el culo, seguramente sea mi navegador. 

Edito el mensaje anterior.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Feb 2012)

como veis TR? puede llegar a 30? posibilidades de un megacontrato...


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

DAX nivel relevante 6618, paso previo 6603 y a partir de ahí si habría caída de más entidad.

Por arriba lo dicho antes...no HAY NADA.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis TR? puede llegar a 30? posibilidades de un megacontrato...



¿Técnicas? Tenias unas poquillas, y esta mañana he pillado otras pocas. Pero vamos, ni puta idea si subirá o bajará. Parece ser que superado 29.01 tira para arriba. Ya se verá. Si no es así pues ::


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis TR? puede llegar a 30? posibilidades de un megacontrato...




Y va el tío y lo pone sin spoiler ni nada ::


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DAX nivel relevante 6618, paso previo 6603 y a partir de ahí si habría caída de más entidad.
> 
> Por arriba lo dicho antes...no HAY NADA.



No hay nada que lo pare ::.

Estoy con ansia viva.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Feb 2012)

ghkghk, ayer disfrutamos de futbol en mayusculas. Pedazo de partido! (como dijo guardiola, mejor no hablar ed los arbitros, ni para bien ni para mal  )
la semana que viene otra racion de futbol de kilates. (para mi el mejor partido de la liga, los barça madrid estan sobrevalorados)

de bolsa poco que comentarles, asi que les dejo a esta dama que me ha robado el oido.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8t-I-Lqy06g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DAX nivel relevante *6618*, paso previo 6603 y a partir de ahí si habría caída de más entidad.
> 
> Por arriba lo dicho antes...no HAY NADA.



Casi los tenemos...ahora si lo rompe 15 adicionales....


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Irán amenaza de muerte a los especuladores para frenar el hundimiento del rial - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joe!!
> que pasa hoy con las endesas????
> si hasta las gamesas suben!!!!



Endesa va directa a 14 figura.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Endesa va directa a 14 figura.



Tambien dijiste lo de nh a 1,8 y ya ves.........
Menos paper trade y mas echarle eggs

Si
a 14 me iban a poner bueno el culo,mas rojo que el culo del forero jose y sus gamesas::


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

*Las conversaciones en Grecia se complican *
Según Jean Claude Juncker


El jefe del Eurogrupo, Jean-Claude Juncker, dice que las conversaciones entre el Gobierno griego y la participación privada son "ultra difíciles".

El euro dólar extiende los descensos tras estos comentarios y cede un 0,55% a 1,3097.

La renta variable europea también ha reaccionado con ventas y ahora cotiza plana.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

Que bonita lucha...por debajo se juegan muchos puntos (6603) en un canal muy estrecho, aquí hay guantazos...


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tambien dijiste lo de nh a 1,8 y ya ves.........
> Menos paper trade y mas echarle eggs
> 
> Si
> a 14 me iban a poner bueno el culo,mas rojo que el culo del forero jose y sus gamesas::



Se quedaron en 1,90.

Ya no ando en paper pero estoy fuera, hasta 8100 no entro largo y los cortos me dan miedito que arcelor ya no es la bicoca.

A ver si cae alguna oportunidad antes, ibertrola a 4,30, indra a ~9,50 etc


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

Se viene una bonita tarde de guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tambien dijiste lo de nh a 1,8 y ya ves.........
> Menos paper trade y mas echarle eggs
> 
> Si
> a 14 me iban a poner bueno el culo,mas rojo que el culo del forero jose y sus gamesas::


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> *Las conversaciones en Grecia se complican *
> Según Jean Claude Juncker
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Anda que el forero que entro ayer en SACYR
vaya estreno!!!! -2,26% el primer dia,acerto de lleno 
se ha estrenado bien
Esperemos que mejore para no perder un nuevo miembro


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

Si esto se va a 8100 no te digo como se pondrá SACYR ::


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

A ver si bajan algo los hoteles que tantas alegrias me dieron y las vuelvo a meter en cartera ,a 2,4 estaria otra vez dentro......


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Bueno, el SP lleva días que no consigue superar los 1330 y el primer paso para bajar es dejar de subir. Aún es incipiente pero en ello anda.

Hay más sensación alcista en los medios digitales que en el chart porque la realidad es que no puede con los 1330 y después de una subida tan amplia, bien se merece una buena corrección (si luego siguiera bajista en el medio es algo a demostrar) al igual que la plata.

Hands on!


----------



## AssGaper (2 Feb 2012)

Estoy a cortos en un 1 indice ibex en 8804 con stop loss en 8819. Por una vez no voy a sacar la operación, aún ganando mil y pico €uros, tengo la fe de que el guano vendra y nos iremos a los 8400 mas o menos y ganar más de 4000 pavos.


----------



## darwinn (2 Feb 2012)

vamos para abajo esas EON!!


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estoy a cortos en un 1 indice ibex en 8804 con stop loss en 8819. Por una vez no voy a sacar la operación, aún ganando mil y pico €uros, tengo la fe de que el guano vendra y nos iremos a los 8400 mas o menos y ganar más de 4000 pavos.



La vela en diario es preciosa y puede anticipar perfectamente un buen recorrida a la baja. Hace falta que el SP acompañe porque si no, poco se puede hacer.

Si pierde los 8680, por debajo hay un buen terreno inhóspito para los largos.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Las conversaciones en Grecia se complican

La Carta de la Bolsa - Grecia dice existen diferencias todavía con acreedores privados

No sé cuánta fiabilidad darle a ésto pero es claro que no todo es tan fácil como parece. Hay actores que prefieren el default para disparar el evento que permite acceder a los CDS. Otro tema es si tendrán libertad para hacerlo .... pero siendo americanos todo es posible.

Si los griegos piensan que le van a meter un palo a sus acreedores, van listos. En la letra pequeña estarán las prevendas.


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Recordado momentos.... refrescando la memoria

NeoPeseta.net - La Cara Oculta de la Economía: LUNES NEGRO 8/8/2011 - RESUMEN, PASO A PASO-


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

Grandísimo tema


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Con lo divertida que se estaba poniendo la tarde y vienen los yankis y la cagan. Que curioso es ver que todos los datos anteriores los revisan continuamente a la baja. Sueltan lo que primero les parece y luego ya... si eso. "Buenos" datos usa y el euro reacciona subiendo.

A por los 8800 de nuevo. Otra tarde igual, a ver la nieve porque esto comienza a aburrir seriamente.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

Que, o quien, cojones hay en los 8740 del IBEX. Menudos cabezazos que se mete.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Buena noticia del empleo USA. Hoy finalizan en rojo, al ojete y al tiempo.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

LOCALIZADO...







A ver si atacamos esos 6618-6603 A POR ELLOS:

Vamos a esperar unos minutos que todavía vienen por Riobamba::


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Al nuevo forero de sacyr.mi consejo, en cuanto ganes algo VENDE!!!!! y no mires atras, por tu propia salud, son 2 mill de pelas los q te estas jugando en el casino de rivero, puede que suba porq la bolsa es irracional pero se consciente que sera por la ineficiencia del mercado y el azar no pq la empresa sea viable. es de las empresas mas endeudas.Para conseguir ganar un 65% de rentabilidad al menos busca empresas viables a largo plazo, santander es mil veces mas viable que sacyr.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al nuevo forero de sacyr.mi consejo, en cuanto ganes algo VENDE!!!!! y no mires atras, por tu propia salud, son 2 mill de pelas los q te estas jugando en el casino de rivero, puede que suba porq la bolsa es irracional pero se consciente que sera por la ineficiencia del mercado y el azar no pq la empresa sea viable. es de las empresas mas endeudas.Para conseguir ganar un 65% de rentabilidad al menos busca empresas viables a largo plazo, santander es mil veces mas viable que sacyr.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



De hecho tenemos un hilo oficial de Sacyr. Lee, lee...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/72030-aguantara-sacyr.html

pd: Al Del rivero ya le largaron.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> LOCALIZADO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vienen en guagua(no) y parece que quieren parar, aun tienen sitio.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Siéntense en el sillón y vean lo que hace. Imprevisible porque en el pre-market venía muy torcido y ha recuperado un buen trozo aún estando todavía en rojo.

Patriot Coal Corp. (PCX) reported that its fourth-quarter net loss was $38.32 million or $0.42 per share, compared to net income of $7.28 million or $0.08 per share in the same quarter last year.

A restructuring and impairment charge of $13.2 million in the 2011 fourth quarter related primarily to infrastructure and reserves impacted by mine closure decisions made in the fourth quarter.

Revenues in the 2011 fourth quarter were $603.9 million, compared with $528.2 million in the prior-year quarter. Higher revenues in the 2011 quarter resulted from higher selling prices, which increased $10.72 per ton.

Analysts polled by Thomson Reuters expected the company to report a loss of $0.28 per share on revenues of $643.56 million for the quarter. Analysts' estimates typically exclude special items.

For 2012, Patriot currently anticipates sales volume in the range of 27 to 29 million tons, including met coal sales of 7.0 to 7.8 million tons. Based on this volume, the Company expects cost per ton for the Appalachia segment to be between $72 and $78. For the Illinois Basin segment, Patriot expects cost per ton for 2012 to be in the $42 to $46 range.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Prometo si puedo este fin de semana mirarme las cuentas de nh, sacyr y zeltia, esta ulltima tengo un conocido que no para de nombrarla, a priori soy un poco exceptico. las echare un ojo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (2 Feb 2012)

GRIFOLS está adquiriendo muy buen aspecto y tal vez sea posible plantear una operación alcista para los próximos meses (esta va totalmente a su bola). A ver si rompe los máximos anteriores y comento qué se puede hacer


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GRIFOLS está adquiriendo muy buen aspecto y tal vez sea posible plantear una operación alcista para los próximos meses (esta va totalmente a su bola). A ver si rompe los máximos anteriores y comento qué se puede hacer



Me la apunto para este fin semana.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Que les vaya bonita la tarde. Esto adquiere cada vez un verde mas fuerte.

Bye.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De hecho tenemos un hilo oficial de Sacyr. Lee, lee...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/72030-aguantara-sacyr.html
> 
> pd: Al Del rivero ya le largaron.



Aunque pueda rebotar con fuerza como esta tan sumamente endeudada no la he hecho mucho caso, aunque no este rivero su espiritu y deuda siempre estara con ellos es omnipresente

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que les vaya bonita la tarde. Esto adquiere cada vez un verde mas fuerte.
> 
> Bye.



No deje largos abiertos!


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Feb 2012)

en 20 minutos, creo que viene el barbas.............


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Feb 2012)

Entro en Yandex.... veremos como si pita p'arriba


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Que pena mis hoteles,no paran de subir y las endesas de bajar.....
hasta gamesa sube........


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en 20 minutos, creo que viene el barbas.............



Hoy es el dia de la marmota!!


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Como Votin....Diario molinero....Parece que el viento arrea con ganas, alla donde miro solo veo gigantes felices dando energia a un mundo ansioso, muchos son los quijotes que nos quieren derribar pero parece que no lo consiguen,seguimos en pie.De momento viento en popa ,parece que vienen unos dias de frio y viento muy fuertes,abriguense y no olviden por el camino gastar mucha luz

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (2 Feb 2012)

Para poner un corto al ibex...sabeis si se puede hacer en bankinter o tienen que ser sitios especializados con renta4 y similares??

BAnkinter tiene etf como este

2INVE/X 35 DOBLE INVERS



saludos


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Habra guano hoy?
[YOUTUBE]C711JCUZD38[/YOUTUBE]




..... todo el mundo esperando a Berny


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Para poner un corto al ibex...sabeis si se puede hacer en bankinter o tienen que ser sitios especializados con renta4 y similares??
> 
> BAnkinter tiene etf como este
> 
> ...



Es un etf poco liquido y no refleja de verdad el precio, le recomiendo bxx, es el.inverso del eurostoxx

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Feb 2012)

Clicktrade tiene CFDs sobre el IBEX, y lo permite, lo que no sé es hasta que punto es correcto (de todos modos, en otros instrumentos dice que "no está permitido operar a corto" y no te deja, así que supongo que lo del IBEX será legal del todo, aunque no me fio)


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

Mandrilada is on the air


----------



## no_loko (2 Feb 2012)

ISM Nueva York 60,1 enero vs 51,5 dic. 

:fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mandrilada is on the air



Pues yo veo muy pepon el dia,menos a las endesas que estan rojas
Al ibex no le afecta que tengamos 150.000 parados mas,el va a su bola


----------



## faraico (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un etf poco liquido y no refleja de verdad el precio, le recomiendo bxx, es el.inverso del eurostoxx
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



La verdad que solo he operado con acciones y esta esto tan alto que no me importaria ponerme corto....estuve con paper trading en alguna plataforma pero no era con ETF's.

Lo pensaré, gracias


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> La verdad que solo he operado con acciones y esta esto tan alto que no me importaria ponerme corto....estuve con paper trading en alguna plataforma pero no era con ETF's.
> 
> Lo pensaré, gracias



Mi consejo derivados mas alla de etf ni los toque (cfd,opciones,warrants...)A veces vale mas ser un operador cauto y esperar y mientras ahorrar que no comprar cualquier cosa y luego arrepentirse

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Ufff con la misma para casita. Esto no hay hdp que lo aguante, 0 grados, viento y nevando... 

Se esta mejor por aqui. A ver que cuenta el barbas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo veo muy pepon el dia,menos a las endesas que estan rojas
> Al ibex no le afecta que tengamos 150.000 parados mas,el va a su bola



Eso mismo digo, de guano de momento nada


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Parece que ayer se quedo corto pepón... No para de dar que cabrón!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Feb 2012)

guanas tardes amigos , MV regresa de sus vacaciones a seguir ganando pasta


----------



## faraico (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi consejo derivados mas alla de etf ni los toque (cfd,opciones,warrants...)A veces vale mas ser un operador cauto y esperar y mientras ahorrar que no comprar cualquier cosa y luego arrepentirse
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pero no estaría prohibido un ETF inverso sobre el Eurostox50?

En la circular de bankinter dice que la prohibición es también para:

Fondos y ETF’s: Los participes en fondos cuya política de inversión es la de 
replicar la rentabilidad inversa de un índice, deben tener en cuenta todas sus 
posiciones, incluida las correspondientes al fondo o ETF, en los valores 
afectados por la prohibición y no podrán crear o incrementar una posición 
corta a través de la participación en el fondo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanas tardes amigos , MV regresa de sus vacaciones a seguir ganando pasta



Tio
Si cada vez que apareces sube,mejor pirate


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero no estaría prohibido un ETF inverso sobre el Eurostox50?
> 
> En la circular de bankinter dice que la prohibición es también para:
> 
> ...



Ese etf no cotiza en españa sino en francia, por tanto solo es aplicable su normativa. yo creo que si se puede

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Por arriba muy bien, todos los niveles cubiertos y con precisión.... pero por abajo nos han dejado algo "huérfanos".

La primera visita pendiente era al 6586, con extensión a 6574 y Maginot en 6545 como límite inferior. 

Pero.... y a pesar de que lo han intentado por tres veces... no han podido perforar el cierre de ayer a la baja. Y ya se sabe que cuando un precio lo intenta pero no puede bajar.... pues sube.

En fin, no creo que haya sorpresas tan gordas en una hora y poco que resta de sesión de contado para perder 100 puntos, así que creo que hoy a los osetes les han calentado el ojete.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tio
> Si cada vez que apareces sube,mejor pirate



:vomito: corto TEF stop loss 13,70 :rolleye:


----------



## no_loko (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo veo muy pepon el dia,menos a las endesas que estan rojas
> Al ibex no le afecta que tengamos 150.000 parados mas,el va a su bola


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero no estaría prohibido un ETF inverso sobre el Eurostox50?
> 
> En la circular de bankinter dice que la prohibición es también para:
> 
> ...



Tenga paciencia, a mi ni me gusta operar con cortos pero bueno si fuese usted haria dos entradas una en el entorno de 2600 y otra cerca de 2800 si llegase.Asi tendria una cobertura a lp plazo muy buena y un r/r aceptable

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Para poner un corto al ibex...sabeis si se puede hacer en bankinter o tienen que ser sitios especializados con renta4 y similares??
> 
> BAnkinter tiene etf como este
> 
> ...



Se que se puede en "Futuros" "indices" tienes ibex y miniibex pero aún no me he decidido a probarlos


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :vomito: corto TEF stop loss 13,70 :rolleye:



Yo ya se porque baja endesa


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se que se puede en "Futuros" "indices" tienes ibex y miniibex pero aún no me he decidido a probarlos



Mejor ni lo prueba, la capacidad de perder dinero es exponencial a las acciones

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (2 Feb 2012)

bajo el stop loss a 8785, almenos gano unos 170 € con el corto del futuro ibex. si sube es una lastima pq podría haber ganado 1000 y pico pavos, pero bueno, se ha intentado como un machote grrr.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Esto cada vez esta mas alcista. Quieren aprovechar hasta la ultima gota.

El dax puliendose maximos de hoy. Que comen estos alemanes dios mio.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Esto cada vez esta mas alcista. Quieren aprovechar hasta la ultima gota.
> 
> El dax puliendose maximos de hoy. Que comen estos alemanes dios mio.



Euros...mira la gráfica.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Euros...mira la gráfica.



Esto corre que vuela. Impresionante pelotazo que han pegado en 10 minutos.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

Bernanke tells House panel that recovery is "frustratingly slow," says central bank working to protect U.S. from European crisis.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Una inyeccion continua y a un gran ritmo. todo esto comienza a carecer de sentido, TODO. A donde nos van a llevar?? de que les vale un SP a 2000 puntos (por decir algo) si medio puto mundo esta en la miseria pura y dura...

Oro y plata tambien estan que se salen, bien por el que lo pille.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Me esta haciendo ojitos gamesa,ella lo sabe y yo lo se, terminara en mi cartera. Algun leoncio que la baje un poquillo que quiero entrar a menos de 3

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Santander no para de subir, nose como las vendi a sabiendas que estan muy por debajo de su vc

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

El analisto de ayer decia que el SP no se iba a pulir el anterior maximo en 1333 (creo). Veremos a ver, hoy lo tiene totalmente a tiro.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

Mis Santanderes vuelaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## Seren (2 Feb 2012)

Hombre, BBVA por encima de 7, y pensar que estaba a 5 hace unos meses. Y felicitaciones al que no se halla bajado de aquel famoso autobus del SAN a 5,15.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2012)

Mis tecnicas e iberdrolas muy bien. Pero me cago en las ebro food.


----------



## no_loko (2 Feb 2012)

Metiendo miedo y tal...

* Hussman pronostica un colapso en las acciones *
Carlos Montero
Jueves, 2 de Febrero del 2012 - 16:43:00 

Ahora que parece que se han puesto las bases para que se resuelva la crisis de Europa, tras los acuerdos de la UE, la volatilidad ha desaparecido de los mercados de acciones y la renta variable no hace más que recuperar posiciones, en especial en Wall Street, a pesar de las altas valoraciones y los mediocres datos económicos, vale la pena tener en cuenta que nada es para siempre.

Henry Blodget, uno de los bloggers más influyentes en Wall Street, señala que John Hussman, un reputado gestor de hedge funds, está lo bastante “asustado” ante la actual combinación de condiciones, que se ha atrevido a emitir una nota advirtiendo de la posibilidad de un colapso en la renta variable.

Ahora bien, John Hussman es el primero en admitir que pronosticar con precisión el momento en el que ocurre un crash es prácticamente imposible, así que rogamos no se rían de él si las cotizaciones se encuentran en niveles más altos dentro de un mes.

De hecho, tampoco habría que mofarse si los precios de las acciones continúan subiendo de aquí a un año. Si predecir el largo plazo ya es difícil, los pronósticos de los precios de las acciones en el corto y medio plazo lo es mucho más.

De todos modos, aquí está Hussman, quien afirma que unas condiciones como las actuales normalmente preceden a caídas del 25% en los próximos 6 meses:

En los últimos años, hemos observado una serie de momentos donde se dan unas condiciones que son tan fuertemente sesgadas hacia un mal presagio que han merecido emitir una recomendación de “advertencia” (Hussman emitió varios informes cerca del pico de 2011, antes de la ruptura del mercado de 2010, antes de la recesión a finales de 2007 y una advertencia de Crash en octubre de 2000).

Mientras que las últimas crisis que han seguido al desplome de las acciones han provocado un acción desesperada por parte de los Bancos Centrales para “patear la lata en el camino” con el objetivo de prevenir una reestructuración de deuda y desapalancamiento financiero (en algunos casos violando las restricciones legales) el hecho es que el S&P 500 tan solo ha logrado una rentabilidad total del 1,2% anual durante los últimos 12 años, como resultado de unas valoraciones exigentes y desequilibrios económicos todavía sin resolver.

Una vez más, ahora tenemos un conjunto de condiciones de mercado que se asocian casi exclusivamente con un panorama muy sombrío. En este caso, estamos observando un síndrome de “agotamiento” que generalmente ha sido seguido por pérdidas de mercado del orden del 25% en los siguientes 6-7 meses.

Y aún peor. Esto se combina con señales por parte de indicadores adelantados que siguen mostrando un riesgo muy alto de una inminente recesión en los EE.UU. - a pesar de una modesta firmeza en los distintos indicadores económicos coincidentes y rezagados. A esto se suma las restricciones al crédito sin resolver y un sistema bancario insolvente en Europa.

“Mi preocupación es que tendrán que salir adelante un gran número de cosas con el fin de evitar una importante caída en los mercados de acciones en los próximos meses”, dice Hussman, quien pronostica que el S&P 500 tan solo se anotará un 4,7% anual en los próximos 10 años. 

Con estas perspectivas, cualquier subida importante tendrá poco recorrido y este último avance lo podemos calificar como un regalo transitorio.

_Fuente: CAPITAL BOLSA_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Me acaba de llegar el Kindle 
A bajarme libros como un loco!

El primero, *La isla del tesoro*


----------



## AssGaper (2 Feb 2012)

Bua cierro ya, no quiero exponerme a un assGAP de mañana al alza. Cierro con ganancias en cortos de todas formas.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis Santanderes vuelaaaaaaaaaaaaan.



Me alegro, yo abandoné el tren de BBVA a 6.88 pensando que era un buen precio...


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

ahhhhhh santander me cagüen en el guano de los ......

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el Kindle
> A bajarme libros como un loco!
> 
> El primero, *La isla del tesoro*



Si quieres intercambio libros?los tengo en formato kindle.Ahora estoy con los pilares de la tierra

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (2 Feb 2012)

Hmmm el oro subiendo, eso significa que la gente no esta por obtener liquidez que se diga....y por lo tanto, invertirlo en el mercado de valores.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Hoy acaba en rojo


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hmmm el oro subiendo, eso significa que la gente no esta por obtener liquidez que se diga....y por lo tanto, invertirlo en el mercado de valores.



Con lo que están dándole a la manivela hay dinero para oro, plata, acciones, churros con chocolate, piruletas para la niña....


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

Esto es un horneado de gacelas, mañana baja y la próxima semana viene un buen guanazo.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con lo que están dándole a la manivela hay dinero para oro, plata, acciones, churros con chocolate, piruletas para la niña....



Y putas hamijo y putas.


Obviamos el marisco :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Feb 2012)

mis TR al infinito y mas allá


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

El infinito es la media de 200 sesiones ahí se meterá la ostia.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si quieres intercambio libros?los tengo en formato kindle.Ahora estoy con los pilares de la tierra
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Yo también tengo bastantes. Antes había muchos en megaupload... y en la mula tienes también.


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

Como decía el artículo de la página anterior, la caída con las circunstancias económicas actuales puede ser de órdago. El problema es saber cuando será el giro (si lo hay y no mantienen a base de chutes las cotizaciones). Porque para un simple mortal aguantar 300 puntos en dax o 150 en sp , no es recomendable si el bolsillo no es muy amplio.

Lo que me pregunto es si las elecciones americanas tendrán algo que ver, y si se hace lo que sea para mantener un clima de optimismo. Si es así estamos arreglados hasta que Obama o el candidato del elefante, salgan elegidos.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

SAN ha tocado los 6,30 que Claca vaticinó ayer... no los esperaba tan pronto, la verdad.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también tengo bastantes. Antes había muchos en megaupload... y en la mula tienes también.



Recomiendame alguno.los pilares me esta gustando y el ocho me encanto

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> SAN ha tocado los 6,30 que Claca vaticinó ayer... no los esperaba tan pronto, la verdad.



Lo veia clarisimo, aguantando hasta 5 y pico y en mitad de la subida me pudo el miedo y soy de los q piensa q una empresa rentable y viable nunca hay q venderla por debajo de su vc y creo q era 7 y pico u 8 y cai

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2012)

Eso que veo en el SP es un intento de guano acompañando por el euro/dol? Ya ni me lo creo...


----------



## J-Z (2 Feb 2012)

El DJ ya en negativo, han mandrileado a unos cuantos la próxima semana 8200.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El DJ ya en negativo, han mandrileado a unos cuantos la próxima semana 8200.



Ojala o menos mejor aun que ya me pica la liquidez

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

A los kindeleros muchas gracias, de momento tengo 20 libros que he bajado de la tienda kindle, a 0€, para leer. Entre el bentley, las copas, las señoritas de buen ver y ganar pastizal en los mercados inocho: estoy dejando de cultivar mi espíritu ::


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

A medida que habla Guindos, el Dax baja poco a poco ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Algun kindelero q me recomiende donde comprar una funda con buena relacion calidad-precio? tengo una de los chinos, quiero cambiarla pq es demasiado grande

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Madre miaaa los hotelillos 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siéntense en el sillón y vean lo que hace. Imprevisible porque en el pre-market venía muy torcido y ha recuperado un buen trozo aún estando todavía en rojo.
> 
> Patriot Coal Corp. (PCX) reported that its fourth-quarter net loss was $38.32 million or $0.42 per share, compared to net income of $7.28 million or $0.08 per share in the same quarter last year.
> 
> ...



Ya ven ustedes como las noticias cotizan al revés. Está subiendo ahora el 12%.

Sin embargo, el SP con muy buenas noticias .... y apuesto por que va a finalizar en rojo.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Las Hanwha Solarone han encontrado la luz. Están a 1,90$ y subiendo más del 4%.

Stop en el punto de entrada y ahora a seguir el cumplimiento del objetivo. Aquí ya no se pierde un chavo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Vaya mierda las endesas de los cojones y que pena por mis hoteles
Van directos al 2,8 y yo cargado esperando con las endesas italinas estas de mierda


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya mierda las endesas de los cojones y que pena por mis hoteles
> Van directos al 2,8 y yo cargado esperando con las endesas italinas estas de mierda



El problema de endesa es q un 2% o 5% vale de poco politicamente cuando los italianos hacen lo q quieren. Endesa vale mas la cuestion es su matroz tb vale mas? habria q analizarlo. Vaya palo lo de los hoteles y estoy convencido que llegaran a 4 y 5, a ver si ojeo sus cuentas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya mierda las endesas de los cojones y que pena por mis hoteles
> Van directos al 2,8 y yo cargado esperando con las endesas italinas estas de mierda



Otra de las máximas gaceleras (creo ser el máximo exponente al que le ocurre) es que de las varias opciones que te planteas, eliges la peor. Luego se cierra la operación y tirará con fuerza en la dirección en la que ibas inicialmente :´(


Para los que vienen al hilo a merendar....

VOTEN!!!

<form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Recomiendame alguno.los pilares me esta gustando y el ocho me encanto
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Si te gustó el ocho, leete El Fuego, que es la 2ª parte.
También te gustará cualquiera de Matilde Asensi, sobre todo El último Catón y El salón de Ámbar (el segundo más cortito que el primero).
Si te gustan Los pilares de la tierra, a mi me gustó mucho más Un mundo sin fin, que es la continuación (bueno, en realidad son personajes diferentes, es distinto), Los pilares se me hizo demasiado denso con tanta construcción y descripción de catedrales.
Y este verano me leí Un mundo sin fin, también de Ken Follet, y me encantó. Como son largos tienes para un buen rato.
Del mismo estilo también, La catedral del mar, de Ildefonso Falcones, preciosa la historia que narra.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otra de las máximas gaceleras (creo ser el máximo exponente al que le ocurre) es que de las varias opciones que te planteas, eliges la peor. Luego se cierra la operación y tirará con fuerza en la dirección en la que ibas inicialmente :´(



Ese es el problema que tenemos los fundamentalistas,el cp y nosotros mismos.Dudamos de nosotros mismos en el peor momento y teniendo muchas veces un caballo ganador a lp

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (2 Feb 2012)

Hoyga piratón, ya me hará un review del cacharro en cuestión, a ver qué opina de él, etc.

Por otra parte, y por curiosidad: ¿ qué precio llevan los libros más o menos ?

Yo he estado a punto de pillarme una ipad2 (también pensando en portar la parte cliente de la AI y tal, aparte de para libros electrónicos), pero con la ipad3 a la vuelta de escasas tres semanas - según rumores - estoy un poco paradinho sin saber muy bien por dónde tirar...




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A los kindeleros muchas gracias, de momento tengo 20 libros que he bajado de la tienda kindle, a 0€, para leer. Entre el bentley, las copas, las señoritas de buen ver y ganar pastizal en los mercados inocho: estoy dejando de cultivar mi espíritu ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es el problema que tenemos los fundamentalistas,el cp y nosotros mismos.Dudamos de nosotros mismos en el peor momento y teniendo muchas veces un caballo ganador a lp
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lo dificil que es encontrar un negocio viable que cotice a 2 y su valor sea 5 y no venderlo a 1 o 3 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si te gustó el ocho, leete El Fuego, que es la 2ª parte.
> También te gustará cualquiera de Matilde Asensi, sobre todo El último Catón y El salón de Ámbar (el segundo más cortito que el primero).
> Si te gustan Los pilares de la tierra, a mi me gustó mucho más Un mundo sin fin, que es la continuación (bueno, en realidad son personajes diferentes, es distinto), Los pilares se me hizo demasiado denso con tanta construcción y descripción de catedrales.
> Y este verano me leí Un mundo sin fin, también de Ken Follet, y me encantó. Como son largos tienes para un buen rato.
> Del mismo estilo también, La catedral del mar, de Ildefonso Falcones, preciosa la historia que narra.



Gracias por las recomendaciones. Me baje todos menos los de matilde asensi a ver si los busco.Me han hablado bien de la caida de los gigantes de follet, tb es muy largo. Donde puedo comprar una funda como la tuya con luz y que salga barata?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por las recomendaciones. Me baje todos menos los de matilde asensi a ver si los busco.Me han hablado bien de la caida de los gigantes de follet, tb es muy largo. Donde puedo comprar una funda como la tuya con luz y que salga barata?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



En los pilares voy por la designacion del nuevo prior (segun mi kindle 15%) vamos que me queda para rato 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga piratón, ya me hará un review del cacharro en cuestión, a ver qué opina de él, etc.
> 
> Por otra parte, y por curiosidad: ¿ qué precio llevan los libros más o menos ?
> 
> Yo he estado a punto de pillarme una ipad2 (también pensando en portar la parte cliente de la AI y tal, aparte de para libros electrónicos), pero con la ipad3 a la vuelta de escasas tres semanas - según rumores - estoy un poco paradinho sin saber muy bien por dónde tirar...




Primer dia, muy mono. Se lee bien, más _frio _que un libro de papel, pero hay miles de libros grátis en la tienda kindle. Y el dinero está para dárselo a los leoncios, no a los intermediarios literarios ::. Dicen que la batería dura un mes, ya se verá. 

También tiene su navegador de internete, para leer el hilo cuando uno esta fuera . Diccionario (distintos) para consultar palabras en el texto.

De momento lo que más me ha gustado es meterme en la tienda kindle y arrasar con los libros a 0€. Click, click, click (desde el pc que va más rápido) y se bajan solos a tu kindle. Ya tengo lectura para el año entero . Bueno, eso si le gustan los clásicos.

La única pega que le veo por el momento es en el momento de pasar página, que no es muy, como decirlo... sutil. Todo será acostumbrarse.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Primer dia, muy mono. Se lee bien, más _frio _que un libro de papel, pero hay miles de libros grátis en la tienda kindle. Y el dinero está para dárselo a los leoncios, no a los intermediarios literarios ::. Dicen que la batería dura un mes, ya se verá.
> 
> También tiene su navegador de internete, para leer el hilo cuando uno esta fuera . Diccionario (distintos) para consultar palabras en el texto.
> 
> ...



Tienes el kindle españa no?el de 99, como el mio.lo de pasar pag te acostumbras. Yo no lo uso para navegar es un poco incomodo, es mejor el movil, tb tienes una aplicacion gratis para el movil donde puedes acceder a todos los libros gratis y a tu biblioteca.Lo de la bateria es verdad si desactivas el wifi , con wifi 24 h durara entre 2,3 semanas.Yo llevo un mes con el.Te convierte cualquier documento y te los envia al kindle sin necesidad de usb a traves de tu cuenta@kindle.com es comodisimo yo me envie los informes de iberdrola y gamesa y me converti un libro que me recomendaron (perlas para un collar) que tenia en word al formato nativo.Para leer no creo que exista nada mas comodo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienes el kindle españa no?el de 99, como el mio.lo de pasar pag te acostumbras. Yo no lo uso para navegar es un poco incomodo, es mejor el movil, tb tienes una aplicacion gratis para el movil donde puedes acceder a todos los libros gratis y a tu biblioteca.Lo de la bateria es verdad si desactivas el wifi , con wifi 24 h durara entre 2,3 semanas.Yo llevo un mes con el.Te convierte cualquier documento y te los envia al kindle sin necesidad de usb a traves de tu cuenta@kindle.com es comodisimo yo me envie los informes de iberdrola y gamesa y me converti un libro que me recomendaron (perlas para un collar) que tenia en word al formato nativo.Para leer no creo que exista nada mas comodo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Gracias, de momento tenía la wifi todo el tiempo activada. Interesante lo de la conversion de docs. Me tengo que hacer al cacharro 

edito: Si, es el kindle españa.
edito2: Hasta los webos del SP :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El infinito es la media de 200 sesiones ahí se meterá la ostia.



ojala tengas razon...si llega a los 31 te aseguro que vendo muy felizmente (mas de un 10 % de beneficio)... me interesa:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## McFly (2 Feb 2012)

bueno...estoy re-aprendiendo....esta jugada ha sido para ir cogiendo soltura, ver que tal se hacen las operaciones desde el movil, las comisiones que se cobran etc.. etc....manana pienso vender , espero no palmar mucho...ya informo


----------



## Estilicón (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias, de momento tenía la wifi todo el tiempo activada. Interesante lo de la conversion de docs. Me tengo que hacer al cacharro
> 
> edito: Si, es el kindle españa.
> edito2: Hasta los webos del SP :abajo:



juas, yo tengo el kindle desde ayer. Y aquí ando cacharreando. ::

Para convertir documentos, hay una aplicación llamada calibre que es bastante buena. Te pasa documentos a todo tipo de formatos, pero el mejor es el .mobi que es el propio del kindle.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ven ustedes como las noticias cotizan al revés. Está subiendo ahora el 12%.
> 
> Sin embargo, el SP con muy buenas noticias .... y apuesto por que va a finalizar en rojo.



lastima no pilllarlas........

¿dónde se puede ver la noticia de los resultados?, gracias
YNDX, no está haciendo una bandera en 10 minutos


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga piratón, ya me hará un review del cacharro en cuestión, a ver qué opina de él, etc.
> 
> Por otra parte, y por curiosidad: ¿ qué precio llevan los libros más o menos ?
> 
> Yo he estado a punto de pillarme una ipad2 (también pensando en portar la parte cliente de la AI y tal, aparte de para libros electrónicos), pero con la ipad3 a la vuelta de escasas tres semanas - según rumores - estoy un poco paradinho sin saber muy bien por dónde tirar...



Yo tengo 2 ereaders ,de dos tamaños ,valen para libros epub
Veremos como sale el ipad3 porque al final nos van a hacer pasar por el haro de comprarlo


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lastima no pilllarlas........
> 
> ¿dónde se puede ver la noticia de los resultados?, gracias
> YNDX, no está haciendo una bandera en 10 minutos



Cuente, cuente que estamos allí


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

pollastre, yo no leería en un ipad. Pantalla brillante = ojos destrozados. 

El kindle tiene una pantalla muy agradable para leer rato y rato. La primera sensación al ver las letras es que es papel impreso. 

Yo tengo el Kindle Keyboard pero me imagino que funciona parecido. Lo mejor para pasar libros que estén en otros formatos no compatibles con kindle, es enviartelos por email como archivos adjuntos a tu cuenta de kindle, PONIENDO EN EL ASUNTO CONVERT. Así, llegan al Kindle convertidos a un archivo legible.

No me gustan los pdf para leerlos como tal en el Kindle así que los convierto también. El programa calibre está bien para convertir los libros, yo también lo uso, es muy facilito de manejar.

Como han dicho, lo mejor es tener el Wi-Fi off, gasta menos batería.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 ereaders ,de dos tamaños ,valen para libros epub
> Veremos como sale el ipad3 porque al final nos van a hacer pasar por el haro de comprarlo



Haro, bonita ciudad de La Rioja...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 ereaders ,de dos tamaños ,valen para libros epub
> Veremos como sale el ipad3 porque al final nos van a hacer pasar por el *haro *de comprarlo


----------



## atlanterra (2 Feb 2012)

Podríais ahorraros estas imágenes, que voy a cenar en breve...


----------



## atlanterra (2 Feb 2012)

¿Que coj.... pasa con Grecia? ¿Para cuando el acuerdo que llevan anunciando dias? Me estoy cansando de ver al SP subiendo.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por las recomendaciones. Me baje todos menos los de matilde asensi a ver si los busco.Me han hablado bien de la caida de los gigantes de follet, tb es muy largo. Donde puedo comprar una funda como la tuya con luz y que salga barata?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Igual en este foro encuentras algo, hay gente que ha comprado otras distintas a las oficiales:

Kindle - Accesorios


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Quiero darle mi enhorabuena, por triunfar donde otros muchos fracasaron. Una bala entre los ojos habría sido preferible a esta farsa. Lo he aprendido a fingir estos nueve años. A fingir a que mis victorias importaban a pesar de que sabia nadie tomaba nota de ellas. A comprender que los embusteros no temen la verdad cuando hay suficientes mentiras. Que el diablo es solo hombre con un plan, pero el mal , el verdadero mal, es la colaboración entre hombres, que es lo que está sucediendo aquí. Si soy culpable de un crimen , mi crimen es atreverme a creer que la verdad sale a la luz y que las mentiras acaban descubriéndose y yo pido lo mismo ahora. Por mucho que intenten enterrarla, la verdad seguirá ahí, por encima de sus mentiras, la verdad lucha por imponerse, pronto la conocerán, les será revelada como me fue revelada a mi, más deprisa que la velocidad de la luz. Pensaban librarse de mi cortando por lo sano ¿no ? y pueden que lo hagan, que para ello tengan que cortarme la cabeza (Mulder - Expediente x).

¿Hoy no hay volumen?


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2012)

Alegraros el día antes de las caídas ::

INNA - Ai se eu te pego (Live The Show 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Quiero darle mi enhorabuena, por triunfar donde otros muchos fracasaron. Una bala entre los ojos habría sido preferible a esta farsa. Lo he aprendido a fingir estos nueve años. A fingir a que mis victorias importaban a pesar de que sabia nadie tomaba nota de ellas. A comprender que los embusteros no temen la verdad cuando hay suficientes mentiras. Que el diablo es solo hombre con un plan, pero el mal , el verdadero mal, es la colaboración entre hombres, que es lo que está sucediendo aquí. Si soy culpable de un crimen , mi crimen es atreverme a creer que la verdad sale a la luz y que las mentiras acaban descubriéndose y yo pido lo mismo ahora. Por mucho que intenten enterrarla, la verdad seguirá ahí, por encima de sus mentiras, la verdad lucha por imponerse, pronto la conocerán, les será revelada como me fue revelada a mi, más deprisa que la velocidad de la luz. Pensaban librarse de mi cortando por lo sano ¿no ? y pueden que lo hagan, que para ello tengan que cortarme la cabeza (Mulder - Expediente x).
> 
> ¿Hoy no hay volumen?



GRAN CITA

Muy adecuada para los tiempos oscuros que nos envuelven.

Gran serie, la primera parte, como la disfruté.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

Están rondando los 1330 a ver como los pasan...

mañana es Viernes y la foto debe quedar bien


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lastima no pilllarlas........
> 
> ¿dónde se puede ver la noticia de los resultados?, gracias
> YNDX, no está haciendo una bandera en 10 minutos



Yandex se ha fugado hoy de nuevo y con volumen. Que no se rompa a última hora ....

De momento tiene muy buena subida por delante. Tanto como 4 dolares más al menos. Es importante respetar los stops dinámicos que vayan acompañando la subida. No muy cercanos para evitar cualquier barrida.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Silver Wheaton tiene un corto muy bien definido en 38,5 - 39. Ahí le pegaré un cañonazo sin dudarlo.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

No me compila demasiado. El SP derrapando y sin tener pelotas a superar los 1330, de momento ............. pero estoy viendo decenas de valores con subidas espectaculares en el día de hoy y muchos de ellos fugándose de niveles de resistencia con mucho volumen. Hay un peponismo generalizado con mucho volumen.

Aquí hay trampa por algún lado y no vale empeñarse aún por los cortos.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me compila demasiado. El SP derrapando y sin tener pelotas a superar los 1330, de momento ............. pero estoy viendo decenas de valores con subidas espectaculares en el día de hoy y muchos de ellos fugándose de niveles de resistencia con mucho volumen. Hay un peponismo generalizado con mucho volumen.
> 
> Aquí hay trampa por algún lado y no vale empeñarse aún por los cortos.



Mañana es dia de dato de empleo en usa, quiza estan preparando el terreno para una buena escabechina.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga piratón, ya me hará un review del cacharro en cuestión, a ver qué opina de él, etc.
> 
> Por otra parte, y por curiosidad: ¿ qué precio llevan los libros más o menos ?
> 
> Yo he estado a punto de pillarme una ipad2 (también pensando en portar la parte cliente de la AI y tal, aparte de para libros electrónicos), pero con la ipad3 a la vuelta de escasas tres semanas - según rumores - estoy un poco paradinho sin saber muy bien por dónde tirar...



Como le han dicho para LEER, lo que se dice leer libros, un e-reader, sus ojos se lo agradecerán.
Para jugar, la IPad.n.
Yo hace un par de meses pillé una descarga por la red de 2500 libros de todo tipo, desde clásicos hasta actuales. No sé si con los cierres de megauploads, todavía andarán por ahí.
Después con el programa "calibre", los gestiono de categoría.
Por cierto, estoy encantado con el Kindle.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Las Hanwha se están poniendo muy interesantes. Como superen los 2 con volumen, mode rocket activated.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Yo uso el ipad(ahora mismo por cierto) pero para leer mas de 1h no lo recomiendo.

Y para todo lo demás si. Si le va a dar uso, claro. Yo me paso conectado muchas horas fuera del despacho y contestar mail, revisar correos, hojas de calculo, forear, jugar...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Como le han dicho para LEER, lo que se dice leer libros, un e-reader, sus ojos se lo agradecerán.
> Para jugar, la IPad.n.
> Yo hace un par de meses pillé una descarga por la red de 2500 libros de todo tipo, desde clásicos hasta actuales. No sé si con los cierres de megauploads, todavía andarán por ahí.
> Después con el programa "calibre", los gestiono de categoría.
> Por cierto, estoy encantado con el Kindle.



http://papyrefb2.net/frames/index.php


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo uso el ipad(ahora mismo por cierto) pero para leer mas de 1h no lo recomiendo.
> 
> Y para todo lo demás si. Si le va a dar uso, claro. Yo me paso conectado muchas horas fuera del despacho y contestar mail, revisar correos, hojas de calculo, forear, jugar...



Que tarifa usas?
yo ahora me he pillado un iphone4s por 238 euros,tarifa 39 eur con 500 mm llamadas y 500 megas,orange
con el iphone no necesitas 3g para el ipad


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Parece que remontan los usa. Sprint final a ver si tocan el 1330 o no tienen pelotas.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Parece que remontan los usa. Sprint final a ver si tocan el 1330 o no tienen pelotas.



Putos gringos.

Están destrozando el mercado. Pocas veces ha estado tan peligroso el Chulibex por la influencia del SP.

La van a liar sin avisar.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Putos gringos.
> 
> Están destrozando el mercado. Pocas veces ha estado tan peligroso el Chulibex por la influencia del SP.
> 
> La van a liar sin avisar.



Esperar es una virtud. En acciones los trades largos están funcionando y mientras haya música, hay baile. Cuando lo den la vuelta, a doblar la apuesta en el otro sentido.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esperar es una virtud. En acciones los trades largos están funcionando y mientras haya música, hay baile. Cuando lo den la vuelta, a doblar la apuesta en el otro sentido.



Lo sé, hay que ir a lomos del caballo hasta que desfallezca.

Pero cuidado porque lo están preparando y van a dar un latigazo de golpe.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Bueno, ya cerca del cierre y el SP subiendo el 0,2. Quizá no se consiga cerrar en rojo como avisábamos pero por ahí va a rondar.
Para tener en cuenta que hoy se ha movido en un rango de 9 puntos (0,75% aprox) y eso estando en un nivel importante .............. ni palante ni patras. Sera que va a venir un pepinazo rápido en breve.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé, hay que ir a lomos del caballo hasta que desfallezca.
> 
> Pero cuidado porque lo están preparando y van a dar un latigazo de golpe.



Las endesas se mueven segun corra enel en italia,pasa de la tendencia del ibex


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, ya cerca del cierre y el SP subiendo el 0,2. Quizá no se consiga cerrar en rojo como avisábamos pero por ahí va a rondar.
> Para tener en cuenta que hoy se ha movido en un rango de 9 puntos (0,75% aprox) y eso estando en un nivel importante .............. ni palante ni patras. Sera que va a venir un* pepinazo* rápido en breve.



¿arriba o abajo?


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿arriba o abajo?



Me lo ha robazo ud. del teclado.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Bueno, ya cerca del cierre y el SP subiendo el 0,2. Quizá no se consiga cerrar en rojo como avisábamos pero por ahí va a rondar.
Para tener en cuenta que hoy se ha movido en un rango de 9 puntos (0,75% aprox) y eso estando en un nivel importante .............. ni palante ni patras. Sera que va a venir un pepinazo rápido en breve.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿arriba o abajo?



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrutal rally lateral ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

Que vela más manporrera al final de sesión


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿arriba o abajo?



No lo sé. Si lo supiera tendría un buen tocho dentro, que de momento está reservado para cuando lo vea claro.

El cuerpo pide un corto porque la subida bien merece una corrección. En esta línea está que el SP patina y no supera los 1330. Eso no quiere decir que vaya a bajar 80 puntos. Paso a paso.

La duda está en que muchos valores están fugándose con volumen y eso es muy raro. Podrían llevar el SP hasta los 1354 o incluso hasta 1550 y ahí confirmar un enorme triple techo en largo plazo.

Algo de distribución se está viendo. El estocástico en diario invita a bajar. Pero ya acabas de ver la velota de las 22:00. Están en el juego del gato y del ratón ..... por lo que de momento mejor ver con paciencia no vaya a ser que alguien se lleve un zarpazo.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

El DAX lleva más de 1200 puntos de subida en los dos últimos meses. Ups!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lleva más de 1200 puntos de subida en los dos últimos meses. Ups!!!!



Ya vendran, a cada gorrino le llega su san martin. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lleva más de 1200 puntos de subida en los dos últimos meses. Ups!!!!



Deje el pasado en paz. (*)


(*)


Spoiler



Operación cantada por maese pollastre que se me fue al cuerno por 5 puntos daxianos


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX lleva más de 1200 puntos de subida en los dos últimos meses. Ups!!!!



Desde Enero un 12%...... dentro de poco me doy por vencido, no voy a aguantar mucho mas....lo que pretenden claro (temo que justo cuando lo haga baje)...... los putos Stop´s.....como coño se me pudo pasar.... nunca mais


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Desde Enero un 12%...... dentro de poco me doy por vencido, no voy a aguantar mucho mas....lo que pretenden claro (temo que justo cuando lo haga baje)...... los putos Stop´s.....como coño se me pudo pasar.... nunca mais



*12% en contra en el DAX?????? *:8:


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *12% en contra en el DAX?????? *:8:



no no.... tanto no, pero me sorprende un 12% en un mesesito y no cae(que pena no haberlo cogido).... me metí por la mitad del mes por ahí


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Desde Enero un 12%...... dentro de poco me doy por vencido, no voy a aguantar mucho mas....lo que pretenden claro (temo que justo cuando lo haga baje)...... los putos Stop´s.....como coño se me pudo pasar.... nunca mais


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *12% en contra en el DAX?????? *:8:



Esperemos que el roto no sea grande porque en este hilo me voy dando cuenta de que hay muchas bajas que se van quedando en el camino 
Es un rosario de foreros caidos en acto de tradeo


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *12% en contra en el DAX?????? *:8:



Eso es un dineral!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es un dineral!!!!



50 euros por 1200 pipos ....................60.000 euros??????????????


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 50 euros por 1200 pipos ....................60.000 euros??????????????



A 5 el mini y a 25 el daxie.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A 5 el mini y a 25 el daxie.



Ah,bueno
a 25 no es tanto dinero ,solo 30.000:cook:
Ya decia yo


----------



## The Hellion (2 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé, *hay que ir a lomos del caballo hasta que desfallezca.*
> 
> Pero cuidado porque lo están preparando y van a dar un latigazo de golpe.



Pero a bordo de un Mercedes se va más cómodo (si se compró a 32,19 ).

Y sí, habrá que ir pensando cuándo lo aparcamos...


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Desde Enero un 12%...... dentro de poco me doy por vencido, no voy a aguantar mucho mas....lo que pretenden claro (temo que justo cuando lo haga baje)...... los putos Stop´s.....como coño se me pudo pasar.... nunca mais



Me revienta leer cosas así.

¿Para qué te crees que están los SL?.

Ojalá salgas bien de ésta.


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2012)

Un tío (José) meando en un baño público y al lado llega un gnomo. Mientras mea, se fija que el gnomo tiene un pepino importante. José le dice "ostia, vaya arma que lleva!!!!. Perdone la indiscreción pero es que es enorme y llama la atención en una persona tan pequeña de estatura".
Gnomo: es que soy un gnomo y nosotros tenemos el cipote muy grande".
José: carajo!, con eso debe triunfar como la coca cola, ¿no?.
Gnomo: así es, las reventamos de gusto. te gustaría tener uno igual?
José: Hombre, claro que sí pero no va a ser posible.
Gnomo: Pues estás de suerte, cada 2000 años los gnomos tenemos una semana en la que podemos conceder cualquier deseo a cualquier persona ... y acabo de cumplir esos años esta misma semana. Si quieres, te puedo conceder el deseo que quieras.
José: Si no te importa, uno de esos.
Gnomo: Pues sin problema. Lo único es que te tengo que dar por el culo porque eso es lo que genera la magia necesaria.
José: No me jodas!!!!.
Gnomo: Pues es la única oportunidad. No es posible sin esa acción.
José: Bueno, pero que sea rápido y que no te vuelva a ver en la vida. Por supuesto, que esto no se lo puedes decir a nadie.
Gnomo: No te preocupes, tenemos prohibido decir a quién hemos concedido los deseos ni el cómo se los hemos concedido.

Total que el gnomo le rompe el cacas a lo bestia, le empala como a un pincho moruno y llegado un momento le empieza a acariciar la espalda mientras el sigue zumbando.
Gnomo: Por cierto, cómo te llamas?.
José: José pero en el barrio me llaman Pepe.
Gnomo: Pepe, y cuantos años tienes?.
José: Tengo 36 años.
Gnomo: Y no crees que ya tienes años como creerte que existen los gnomos!!!

Cambiemos la última frase por:

Y no crees que ya has visto muchas veces lo que sucede cuando se tradea sin stops!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Yo hasta que el Janus no me ascienda de gacelon a "enterao" los indices ni tocarlos,
esperare,

PD

Pero que bestia que eres janus poniendo similes,podrias ser un poco mas suave
o por lo menos que fuera mas pequeña la porra del enano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2012)

Para los que llegan de copas

<form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los que llegan de copas
> 
> <form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/77jp"><table border=0 width=150 bgcolor="EEEEEE" cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0><tr><td colspan=2><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000"><b>Mercados en los que comercian vuestras mercedes</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="1"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Boss (SP)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="2"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">The Whore (Ibex)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="3"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Das Tekno (Dax)</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="4"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Esp.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="5"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. Eur.</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="6"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Acc. USA</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="7"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Divisas</font></td></tr><tr><td width=5><input type=checkbox name=answer value="8"></td><td><font face="Verdana" size=-1 color="000000">Materias primas</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type=submit value="Vote">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type=submit name=view value="View"></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Verdana" size=-2 color="black">pollcode.com <a href=http://pollcode.com/>free polls</a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>



Yo he desayunado, tomado café y ahora vuelvo de copas ¿Voto tres veces?


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que tarifa usas?
> yo ahora me he pillado un iphone4s por 238 euros,tarifa 39 eur con 500 mm llamadas y 500 megas,orange
> con el iphone no necesitas 3g para el ipad



Yo tengo el iPhone 4s con la tarifa de 59€ (y aun así me quedo sin minutos muchas veces) y lo utilizo enlazado al iPad.

Aun así si me lo llevo a la playa tengo una prepago de carrefour movil(cobertura Orange) que por 20€ másmenos tengo un par de gb más y así si tengo que currar(bastante habitual) con el portátil tiro de las tarifas hasta que se acaba la máxima velocidad.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Feb 2012)

Con las provisiones que impone el Guindos a los bancos.... mañana guano

::::


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Analisis del dia

Valores a los que les enculan prestadas

nh 164k
endesa 67k
gamesa ( como no,esta siempre) 106k
iberdorla 2,5 mm
Iag 1,3 mm

por comentar algunas,y el caso es que las joias han subido,menos endesa

Valores a los que les levantan hoy algo el castigo
Amadeus.......le han quitado 20mm,un tercio de las prestadas Y DE
GOLPE.....Estara en fase de lanzamiento?????
pues si es asi puede subir y mucho,sera cuestion de estudiar de que van estos


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Feb 2012)

Sr. Dj mesa yo estoy aguantando unos cortos en el ibex, cada vez mas tenso porque se hacercan al stop...(885x)


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

Coooñññooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ha sido fuera de bolsa,alguien ha devuelto 21.706.277 acc!!!!!!!!!!! a su dueño

Aqui pasa algo interesante jo,jo,jo


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Feb 2012)

votin dijo:


> coooñññooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ha sido fuera de bolsa,alguien ha devuelto 21.706.277 acc!!!!!!!!!!! A su dueño
> 
> aqui pasa algo interesante jo,jo,jo



what that fuck ???8:


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Analisis del dia
> 
> Valores a los que les enculan prestadas
> 
> ...



no lo encuentro en el boletin, puedes poner el link de alguna?. ibe, nh y gamesa han incrementado los cortos?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

El 25 de enero prestaron a 12,808 los 22 millones y los han devuelto hoy a 13,580 ????
no lo entiendo


----------



## VOTIN (2 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> no lo encuentro en el boletin, puedes poner el link de alguna?. ibe, nh y gamesa han incrementado los cortos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El 25 de enero prestaron a 12,808 los 22 millones y los han devuelto hoy a 13,580 ????
> no lo entiendo



A ver si lo entiendo y paso de gacela bebé a gacela junior.

Los que las tomaron prestadas pensaban que bajarian, pero antes de tiempo las devuelven perdiendo dinero.

Necesitan liquidez pero ¿ para que?... Para ponerse en largos??? entonces Pepón... o para provisionar.... (si los tomadores de las acciones fueran bancos)

Se sabe quien fué?:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)



Muchas gracias, un gustazo que compartas tus conocimientos.Que pena que no te segui en nh, la prox le echare mas valor 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VLADELUI (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Coooñññooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ha sido fuera de bolsa,alguien ha devuelto 21.706.277 acc!!!!!!!!!!! a su dueño
> 
> Aqui pasa algo interesante jo,jo,jo



¿Dónde cotiza Benetton?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo y paso de gacela bebé a gacela junior.
> 
> Los que las tomaron prestadas pensaban que bajarian, pero antes de tiempo las devuelven perdiendo dinero.
> 
> ...



Lo logico es venderlas ,distribuirlas, para que el valor baje y cuando esta muy bajo ir recomprando para despues devolverlas a su dueño/s mas los intereses
una U clasica
Algo fallo en el experimento ,alguien los vio venir seguramente
Es una burrada prestar esa cantidad de acciones en ese valor y que pase desapercibido


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias, un gustazo que compartas tus conocimientos.Que pena que no te segui en nh, la prox le echare mas valor
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Si hubiera suerte y rebotara a 2,4 por el problema de la refinanciacion se podria
volver a meter,pero lo dudo
No creo que salga alguna perroflautada que baje el valor,tampoco tiene practicamente prestadas casi nada,solo un 3%
Mala suerte,llegara a 3 ,es posible,pero no entrare si no esta en mi punto de entrada deseado


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2012)

Desde luego, no puedo por menos reconocer que tiene Ud. pelotas. Y de plomo.

A ver si viene algún retrace técnico y le permite salirse minorando daños.



dj-mesa dijo:


> Desde Enero un 12%...... dentro de poco me doy por vencido, no voy a aguantar mucho mas....lo que pretenden claro (temo que justo cuando lo haga baje)...... los putos Stop´s.....como coño se me pudo pasar.... nunca mais


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Sobre lo de Guindos...

Al aumentar la cobertura de riesgos, tendremos unas entidades más fuertes, solventes y saneadas, lo que reforzará nuestro sistema financiero", explicó Pablo de Diego, profesor de Economía Aplicada de la Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED). *En principio, esta medida es "positiva", excepto quizá para los accionistas de los bancos, que verán reducidos sus dividendos al tener que destinar parte de los beneficios a ese colchón.*

Van a pagar dividendos en cromos,...


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

Nikkei -0,20.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Feb 2012)

Un artículo ¿de AT? (tiene un gráfico y todo) que hasta yo soy capaz de entender.

Fase de “wall of worry”: cuando las subidas son verticales - Tribuna Libre - Cotizalia.com

A mi gacelero modo de ver, puede explicar muy bien lo que está pasando ahora, incluso lo que pasa en este hilo. Aunque claro, si lo sé yo, lo sabe todo el mundo y entonces los leoncios seguirán tirando para arriba para engañarme más, y llegaremos a los 18.000 jugando al "pío pío que yo no he sido". :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2012)

Vamos machote! Hoy es tu día.






Finish Him


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2012)

No me puedo creer lo que acabo de oir. En las noticias de la mañana comentan que van a aumentar la dotación del FROB sin coste para el ciudadano, que lo van a hacer con una emisión de deuda ::

For pissing and not leaking a drop.....


----------



## The Hellion (3 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me puedo creer lo que acabo de oir. En las noticias de la mañana comentan que van a aumentar la dotación del FROB sin coste para el ciudadano, que lo van a hacer con una emisión de deuda ::
> 
> For pissing and not leaking a drop.....



Y la que no se suscriba en el mercado, la suscribirá el Estado. Total, el dinero público no es de nadie... y la Tierra es del viento. Now wait... que estos son "los otros". :ouch:

Esta vez sí que moriremos cienes de veces. Los mayas sabían lo que se decían ::


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Ayer aparte de liado también estuve la mayor parte del día incomunicado por encontrarme en un lugar de la nevada montaña (y no era por ocio).

Hoy parece que tenemos esto en la parte de los cortos:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y la que no se suscriba en el mercado, la suscribirá el Estado. Total, el dinero público no es de nadie... y la Tierra es del viento. Now wait... que estos son "los otros". :ouch:
> 
> Esta vez sí que moriremos cienes de veces. Los mayas sabían lo que se decían ::



Ah, ¿son los bancos los que van a emitir deuda? No me enteré bien entonces. Creí que era el estado. Bueno, entonces los jodidos no son los ciudadanos, son los accionistas :XX:

Give me a *G*
Give me a *U*
Give me a *A*
Give me a *N*
Give me a *O*

*G**U**U**U**U**A**A**N**O*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

A mi o esto mejora o me parece un día perdido más.

No mola que suba un +1,5 ó 2 y baje un 0,5

Así no avanzamos hacia el lado correcto XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ayer aparte de liado también estuve la mayor parte del día incomunicado por encontrarme en un lugar de la nevada montaña (y no era por ocio).
> 
> Hoy parece que tenemos esto en la parte de los cortos:



Derrapes? Emoción? Cortina de humo? ::


----------



## tortilla (3 Feb 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



El cansinismo alcista, cansino por no estar en el lado largo, de los americanos hace que no tome cocacola desde hace semanas. Quiero rojo, quiero guano, quiero cocacola.


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

Edito, no me fije bien.

Si se cumple ese gráfico nos espera un año interesante...


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Derrapes? Emoción? Cortina de humo? ::



Evidentemente derrape, hoy no hay ni emoción, ni nada que ocultar.


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

Hasta las huevos de pepon....
Buenos dias


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

Pues ya estamos en verde otra vez...


----------



## monicagt (3 Feb 2012)

Buenos días chicos.
Estoy pensando en comprar unas cuentas de Endesa para dejarlas ahí uno o dos meses.
Que me aconsejáis?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Los 8800 están ya a tiro de piedra


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2012)

Los +-8740 del IBEX que tanto costó ayer superar, es la resistencia de hoy. De momento.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Buenos días chicos.
> Estoy pensando en comprar unas cuentas de Endesa para dejarlas ahí uno o dos meses.
> Que me aconsejáis?



Me cago en las pu.t.as endesas!!!!!!!!


Analisis de gacelon con perspectiva a "enterao" 


Muy buen valor ,buenos beneficios,buen patrimonio y muy baja deuda
de las mas sanas del ibex y a largo plazo de las mas seguras bajo mi punto de vista porque cotiza muy por debajo de su precio objetivo que puede ser minimo de 20 a 25 euros,por otra parte su dueño al 92% las compro a cerca de 40 € y siendo enel participada en cerca del 30% del estado italiano y ademas la segunda de europa no creo que a largo plazo sea mala inversion sino muy buena.

Ahora viene lo malo,manda ********motivo de mi cabreo

El 92% es de enel que sumado al 2% de autocartera significa que el solo el 6% anda saltos por la bolsa y que ridiculamente es el que marca su precio de cotizacion,lo cual es absurdo.
No intervienen especuladores en este valor sino que se mueve segun la madre
Enel que cotiza en la bolsa de Milan
Ademas no tiene casi nada de acc prestadas,lo cual le da solidez
Podria darse una opa de exclusion ,pero parece raro y no creo que lo hagan
por estar muy bajo el valor de su madre Enel

Resumiendo,de los valores menos arriesgados de la bolsa en este moomento
pero de los mas dificiles de rascar un euro,no como mis queridos hoteles que tantas alegrias me han dado::

Salu2

PD
Voy cargao de endesas
¿se nota?


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Ale ya estan los 8800 fulminados. Otro dia mas subiendo. Esto es aburrido y cansino. 

Para rato me ven el pelo estos tipejos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2012)

La subida de la putita de los índices viene de subidas de bancos. Miren kkfónica que no acompaña. En cuanto los bancos se pongan a guanear un poquito....


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ale ya estan los 8800 fulminados. Otro dia mas subiendo. Esto es aburrido y cansino.
> 
> Para rato me ven el pelo estos tipejos.



Los leoncios tambien leen los foros,saben del sentimiento del mercado ,
que es a la baja,pues a llevarselo hasta el 9000 y a dar por culo a los muertos vivientes y compañia para despues bajarlo a los 8000.
Esta claro ,parece que en dos semanas van a barrer los cortos,haran caja y ..
luego toooooooooooooooo paaaaaaaaaaaaaa bajoooooooooooo::


----------



## monicagt (3 Feb 2012)

Jajajaja, que bueno, las tienes bien estudiadas. 
Gracias por la información.




VOTIN dijo:


> Me cago en las pu.t.as endesas!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PD
> ...


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

El euro empieza a despertar, malo. Ademas hoy dato de empleo en usa, se puede armar gorda.


----------



## VLADELUI (3 Feb 2012)

¿Qué me he perdido?

La bolsa sube, suben mis SAN, que deben darme de comer en 2013 (de 5.55 con llegar a 7.00 me va bien, con el dividendo que pille por el camino). ¿Cual es el problema?


----------



## Xof Dub (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los leoncios tambien leen los foros,saben del sentimiento del mercado ,
> que es a la baja,pues a llevarselo hasta el 9000 y a dar por culo a los muertos vivientes y compañia para despues bajarlo a los 8000.
> Esta claro ,parece que en dos semanas van a barrer los cortos,haran caja y ..
> luego toooooooooooooooo paaaaaaaaaaaaaa bajoooooooooooo::



o no

o si

o no

o si, pero no

::


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Estos de gamesa ya no se si dan pena ,risa o ambas cosas jo,jo,jo
se estan convirtiendo en los payasos del ibex jo,jo,jo
Inicio - Página Jimdo de accionistasindignadosdegamesa
............copio de la web..jo,jo,jo
Nuestro lema ...
Nos tratan como animales y objetos con el máximo desprecio, pero no saben que somos gente preparada y guerrera, nos uniremos por una causa y un mismo objetivo, seremos una sola persona, intentarán desmoralizarnos y que nos arrodillemos ante su poder, pero eso no va a ocurrir nunca, porque somos muchos y organizados, les enseñaremos nuestra fortaleza y unión para luchar hasta el final.

..................

No ,si al final me van a obligar a comprar a 2,48 ......jo,jo,jo


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ale ya estan los 8800 fulminados. Otro dia mas subiendo. Esto es aburrido y cansino.
> 
> Para rato me ven el pelo estos tipejos.



¿Aburrido rompiendo resistencias?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Feb 2012)

Feliz año nuevo a tod@s! o

Estoy desconectado del mercado, solo pasaba a saludar... espero que esten haciendo muchas plusvis, pero recuerden la segunda fase, gastarlo... 

Saludos!


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Vamos a por los 9000, esto no hay quien lo pare!!!


Ojala me coma un owned.


----------



## no_loko (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estos de gamesa ya no se si dan pena ,risa o ambas cosas jo,jo,jo
> se estan convirtiendo en los payasos del ibex jo,jo,jo
> Inicio - Página Jimdo de accionistasindignadosdegamesa
> ............copio de la web..jo,jo,jo
> ...



Lo que está pasando con GAMESA es de libro y parece mentira que mucha gente no quiera darse cuenta de lo que realmente ocurre con esa compañía.

IBERDROLA, principal accionista, es el cuidador del valor y la que está detrás de la bajada en la cotización con el único objetivo de oparla con el precio más bajo posible y sacarla de bolsa como ya hiciera con IBE RENOVABLES. ¿Os acordáis, no?

Iberdrola absorbe Renovables tras atrapar a 250.000 particulares y muchos VIPS - elConfidencial.com

Con GAMESA va a pasar lo mismo. Los accionistas minoritarios pueden tirase de los pelos y patalear todo lo que quieran. Está sentenciada y lo único que falta es fijar el precio de absorción.

Al tiempo...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vamos a por los 9000, esto no hay quien lo pare!!!
> 
> 
> Ojala me coma un owned.



Menudo pepino le van a meter a los que vayan cortos ja,ja,ja
Estos leoncios son unos cabrones ,leen los foros y tiran para el lado contrario
haciendo caja se hace España ja,ja,ja

Un pais con 180.000 nuevos parados,que si sigue a ese ritmo no dura 9 meses mas sin quebrar la seguridad social,los tributos de hacienda,etc

......SEÑORES Y LA BOLSA SUBE,SUBE,,,,,,ja,ja,ja ..vive en el pais de ALICIA Y MUNDO MARIVILLOSO.......joder,joder que pais mas gilipollas


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Feb 2012)

hasta donde puede subir el BBVA hoy... no me gustaria quedarme comprado el fin de semana, y ya le llevo un 3% de plusvis


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los leoncios tambien leen los foros,saben del sentimiento del mercado ,
> que es a la baja,pues a llevarselo hasta el 9000 y a dar por culo a los muertos vivientes y compañia para despues bajarlo a los 8000.
> Esta claro ,parece que en dos semanas van a barrer los cortos,haran caja y ..
> luego toooooooooooooooo paaaaaaaaaaaaaa bajoooooooooooo::



Ojalá ocurra eso, ya que estoy con el cargador lleno para meter el cazo cuando esto se pegue un buen guanazo.

Ya comenté hace unos meses que puede ocurrir lo que pasó hace unos anios con lo de Lehman....que se acababa el capitalismo, decían....pánico y todo dios a vender (yo vendí san a 5,30...las cuales llevaba desde 4)....cuando estabamos en 8.000 todo el mundo vendiendo porque faltaba por venir "la tercera pata bajista" ....y luego qué ocurrió? Lo llevaron no se si a 11 o 12.000...cargaron el horno y para abajo otra vez.::

Así que ya no me sorprende nada:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Lo que está pasando con GAMESA es de libro y parece mentira que mucha gente no quiera darse cuenta de lo que realmente ocurre con esa compañía.
> 
> IBERDROLA, principal accionista, es el cuidador del valor y la que está detrás de la bajada en la cotización con el único objetivo de oparla con el precio más bajo posible y sacarla de bolsa como ya hiciera con IBE RENOVABLES. ¿Os acordáis, no?
> 
> ...



Eso se llama OPA EXCLUYENTE,o sea ,se tira el valor al suelo y una vez arruinada se le ofrece a los accionistas o vender al precio de cotizacion o seguir dentro pero sin cotizar en bolsa O SEA LA MUERTE
Como sea eso o salga esa noticia el valor de 2,48 me va a parecer demasiado
alto,lo de rumasa seria poco compararado con ese latrocinio


----------



## Seren (3 Feb 2012)

En los bancos la subida esta siendo totalmente vertical, parecida a la bajada del verano, veremos donde para.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Ayer comentaba de AMADEUS que le habian retirado 20 mm de prestadas de golpe,esta en el hilo.
Resultado,ha subido como una cabra por el monte esta mañana a +3,57%

Que pena siempre funcionar con informacion atrasada


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> En los bancos la subida esta siendo totalmente vertical, parecida a la bajada del verano, veremos donde para.



Les estan dando lo que quieren para jugar al solitario. Qué mejor que esto mientras este papi BCE y super mario para poner a escote.


----------



## no_loko (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso se llama OPA EXCLUYENTE,o sea ,se tira el valor al suelo y una vez arruinada se le ofrece a los accionistas o vender al precio de cotizacion o seguir dentro pero sin cotizar en bolsa O SEA LA MUERTE
> Como sea eso o salga esa noticia el valor de 2,48 me va a parecer demasiado
> alto,lo de rumasa seria poco compararado con ese latrocinio



No, eso se llama JETA DESCOMUNAL, pero si ya lo han hecho anteriormente y les dejaron, ¿por qué no otra vez?

Lo de IBE RENOVABLES fué vergonzoso. Tres años, (¡sólo tres años!) entre OPV y OPA de exclusión con minasvalías de casi el 50% y no se movió ni el tato.

A pesar de todo, mi opinión personal es que no va a bajar mucho más del precio actual. Entre lo que vale ahora y lo que dicen que vale en libros, pueden "merendarsela" a un precio entre 4 y 5 euros, con lo que les saldría barata y con una prima alta respecto al valor en bolsa.

Dentro de 3 o 4 años (o antes), cuando la crisis haya amainado, vuelven a sacar a bolsa la división de renovables y pelillos a la mar...

Saludos,


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso se llama OPA EXCLUYENTE,o sea ,se tira el valor al suelo y una vez arruinada se le ofrece a los accionistas o vender al precio de cotizacion o seguir dentro pero sin cotizar en bolsa O SEA LA MUERTE
> Como sea eso o salga esa noticia el valor de 2,48 me va a parecer demasiado
> alto,lo de rumasa seria poco compararado con ese latrocinio




A ver si mejoras en las Endesas .... si no va a ser difícil diplomarte como "enterao".


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> En los bancos la subida esta siendo totalmente vertical, parecida a la bajada del verano, veremos donde para.



.
SAN:

A mi me sale que SAN podría irse hasta los 7 y seguir en el canal bajista que tiene su límite inferior por los 4,3 más o menos en estos momentos.

La risa va a ser como rompa por arriba. El país aniquilado y su principal banco en máximos de 2.007 cuando de la crisis solo se hablaba en burbuja.info.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si mejoras en las Endesas .... si no va a ser difícil diplomarte como "enterao".



Che!!!!!
Que las llevo con rentabilidad de +0,98%,pero esta muy volatil y salta mucho entre ese +-1%
Hasta que no salte con claridad los 15,3 no estare tranquilo

A que acerte con amadeus anoche????


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

COmo irá el gráfico de bertok??

Se habrá roto por arriba??

Yo me quedo quieto...mis ansias me piden entrar pero se que si entro, al dia siguiente empieza el guano...me ha pasado mas veces :ouch:


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Che!!!!!
> Que las llevo con rentabilidad de +0,98%,pero esta muy volatil y salta mucho entre ese +-1%
> Hasta que no salte con claridad los 15,3 no estare tranquilo
> 
> A que acerte con amadeus anoche????



Pues la verdad es que cada vez lo hace mejor. El truco es que vas cogiendo conocimiento ... en esta vida la falta de conocimiento cuesta dinero ::

El verdadero desafío es que una posición no te deje limpio.

Un abrazo


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SAN:
> 
> A mi me sale que SAN podría irse hasta los 7 y seguir en el canal bajista que tiene su límite inferior por los 4,3 más o menos en estos momentos.
> ...



Yo plantee que hasta los 7,5


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

El DAX se está debilitando en la serie de minutos. Nada significativo ..... DE MOMENTO.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> COmo irá el gráfico de bertok??
> 
> Se habrá roto por arriba??
> 
> Yo me quedo quieto...mis ansias me piden entrar pero se que si entro, al dia siguiente empieza el guano...me ha pasado mas veces :ouch:



En que valores te piden tus ansias entrar hermano?
La unica forma de fijarse en los valores ,con tantos como hay ,es que alguien los comente


----------



## darwinn (3 Feb 2012)

yo estoy viendo como se acercan las EON al SL... Voy corto desde 16,95 y me parece que hoy las pierdo


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo estoy viendo como se acercan las EON al SL... Voy corto desde 16,95 y me parece que hoy las pierdo



Lo malo es que en mi broker no se puede ver profundidad de mercado en el dax y esa es una informacion muy valiosa ,especialmente en los cierres


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En que valores te piden tus ansias entrar hermano?
> La unica forma de fijarse en los valores ,con tantos como hay ,es que alguien los comente



Pues la verdad...TEF me pone ojitos, a pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho por aquí.

Bancos ni loco, vendí el otro día san a 6,17 como un auténtico ganian...no les veo mucho más recorrido

Y luego, no miento si digo que he mirado endesa y no me ha gustado el grafiquito....yo soy más como el Sr. ghkghk....que cojo el boli y miro a ver y no me ha convencido...







edito: me censura el grafico de invertia por aparecer la palabra "******"....pero vamos, no es nada nuevo, es el grafiquito de endesa a dos anios....con tendencia bajista.

También pasa por mi cabeza un ETF inverso del eurostoxx:bla:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pues la verdad...TEF me pone ojitos, a pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho por aquí.
> 
> Bancos ni loco, vendí el otro día san a 6,17 como un auténtico ganian...no les veo mucho más recorrido
> 
> Y luego, no miento si digo que he mirado endesa y no me ha gustado el grafiquito....yo soy más como el Sr. ghkghk....que cojo el boli y miro a ver y no me ha convencido...



Siempre te quedara gamesa::
Yo telefonica la veo mal,no la veo competitiva y eso le va a pasar factura a corto o a largo,mejor jazztel
Esperemos que salgas cantando plusvis de Eon y lo celebremos todos,parece que baja, esta a 16,94


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Siempre te quedara gamesa::
> Yo telefonica la veo mal,no la veo competitiva y eso le va a pasar factura a corto o a largo,mejor jazztel
> Esperemos que salgas cantando plusvis de Eon y lo celebremos todos,parece que baja, esta a 16,94



Vaya lío debes tener en la cabeza, con tanto análisis, tantas empresas y tantos foreros....

Yo no me metí en Eon...lo pensé, le pregunté a ghk sobre el valor y tal, pero al final no me metí.

Hablas de gamesas, que tambien me gustaban a 3 pero no meto por el mismo motivo que no compro ninguna accion ahora mismo....cualquier accion que compremos, como le de al oibex por guanear en serio... se irá para abajo.

Voy a ver el volumen de las prisas como anda...::


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pues la verdad...TEF me pone ojitos, a pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho por aquí.
> 
> Bancos ni loco, vendí el otro día san a 6,17 como un auténtico ganian...no les veo mucho más recorrido
> 
> ...



El truco esta en mirar el grafico de Endesa y Enel y compararlos,siempre esta mas alto de valor como norma de Endesa, y enel estos momentos esta por encima luego deberia corregir y rebotar superandola o sea recuperar los 15,6 y llegar a 16 
Pero claro este es un analisis de gacelon con aspiraciones a "enterao" 

PD
Se me olvidaba,tambien podria ser que Enel en vez de quedarse quieta guanee
y las endesas se vayan a la p.uta mierda:cook:
Pero para que suba pienso que bastaria con que Enel siguiera plano


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Feb 2012)

fuera de BBVA en 7.1 no me fio del fin de semana.... pero sigo con TR


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Esta lateralidad me va a matar.Las ibe paradisimas. Alguna compañia donde se pueda sacar un 10% a corto. no veo ninguna con una buena r/r

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta lateralidad me va a matar.Las ibe paradisimas. Alguna compañia donde se pueda sacar un 10% a corto. no veo ninguna con una buena r/r
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



He ido al san ,yo que a ver si me daban algun deposito y no va y me ofrece pagares diciendome que es lo mismo que un ipf jajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta lateralidad me va a matar.Las ibe paradisimas. Alguna compañia donde se pueda sacar un 10% a corto. no veo ninguna con una buena r/r
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Yo tampoco...es que estando todo tan alto....joder, que hace meses que no visitabamos los 8800.....:ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He ido al san ,yo que a ver si me daban algun deposito y no va y me ofrece pagares diciendome que es lo mismo que un ipf jajajajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




A la cárcel...






































PD. Tú por ir al SAN.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Feb 2012)

*Rumores de posible dimisión de Papademos *


Por el mercado están corriendo rumores de una posible dimisión de Lucas Papademos, el primer ministro griego, si no se alcanza un acuerdo de más austeridad en el día de hoy.


....Empiezan a calentar esto


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

guanas tardes , ultimamente no postee por el vuelo y el jet lag pero seguimos cortisimos en TEF


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He ido al san ,yo que a ver si me daban algun deposito y no va y me ofrece pagares diciendome que es lo mismo que un ipf jajajajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



iBanesto tiene una cuenta bien remunerada, ningún gasto y disposición inmediata.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

En 4 minutos meneito


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)




----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2012)

Jajajajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Muertos y enterrados los cortos

*DIOSSS*


Ahora saco a la Concha Velasco....


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

joder que subidon, que verticalidad...parece un adolescente recién levantado


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

+243.000 empleos, que el mes que viene revisado a la baja seguro.

Todo verde, super verde. 9000 a la vista y menda se retira por un buen tiempo. 

Felices semanas hamijos.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Jajajajajaja



Que sucede compi?? como ves la grafica del ibex?? parece que tiramos hacia arriba fuerte no??


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, manda huevos que europa suba con buen dato de paro usa, manda huevos con la que esta cayendo aqui. Hastael bono español cae, esto es la repera ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Lo peor es que al euro lo están conteniendo 

Como le quiten el tapón, agarrate...

Ya tenemos pista en el SP hasta los 137X

Increible


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Muerto Viviente ¿esto es otra trampa alcista, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

marditoh usano -_- aqui en TEF no hemos sentido musho er subidohn


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Que lo suban que lo suban que la caída va a ser fina.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Feb 2012)

¿Pero que cojon$%$?

No me voy a quejar del latigazo, que voy largo (todavía)... Pero esta subida en vertical da vértigo...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Feb 2012)

menudo fogonazo en el dax


----------



## tortilla (3 Feb 2012)

Plataforma:

Yo vi subir el dax 100 puntos en 32 segundos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2012)

Sr. MuertoViviente.... ¿ sigue corto ? ... ¿ sigue vivo ?


Sírvase responder a las dos preguntas en el orden que Ud. estime por conveniente :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que sucede compi?? como ves la grafica del ibex?? parece que tiramos hacia arriba fuerte no??



No pasa absolutamente nada. Días atrás ya comenté que ni los 8.600 ni los 8.800 son relevantes según mi gráfico. Obviamente si adquiere inercia alcista habría que tenerlo en cuenta, pero a decir verdad, no me sorprende en absoluto que se hayan alcanzado estos precios. 

Justo ahora estamos alcanzando niveles sensibles para el medio plazo, pero eso, a corto plazo, es completamente irrelevante. Hay que tener paciencia y perspectiva, cada cosa a su momento.

PD: Y siempre existe la recurrente posibilidad de que esté equivocado y realmente los índices logren un giro al alza.


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

SP 1336 jojojo máximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Han quemado todo lo quemable en el lado corto...

Yo imaginaba este viernes que los sostendría por los 1333-5...pero esto es ya la repera

edit: ya toca los 1340 jojo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. MuertoViviente.... ¿ sigue corto ? ... ¿ sigue vivo ?
> 
> 
> Sírvase responder a las dos preguntas en el orden que Ud. estime por conveniente :XX::XX:



aqui MV , aqui con los cortos TEF en plusvis ) SL 13,70


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Y aun queda el dato de ISM y pedidos a fabrica. Mascletá!


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui MV , aqui con los cortos TEF en plusvis ) SL 13,70



Eres un gacelón, el más gacela del hilo y vas de enterado llevas casi un mes con esa posi igual a 0€ en ese tiempo hasta yo he ganado 500 votin 2000 janus 10000 y el pollo ni te cuento ::


----------



## darwinn (3 Feb 2012)

ale, otro que se han ventilado su stop de cortos sobre EON. Vaya tela, estaba casi totalmente convencido de que bajábamos...


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> iBanesto tiene una cuenta bien remunerada, ningún gasto y disposición inmediata.



Lo tengo en ingaccs, liquidez y un deposito al 3,5%, era solo para tantearles. La oferta que dan es pesima, dentro de un tiempo hablaran de la estafa de los pagares bancarios, no entiendo como la gente sigue cayendo.Tengo alli una cuenta donde ingreso una nomina y sin ninguna salida de dinero, me propuesto como.diversion ir cada mes o dos meses y ver que me ofrecen si lo que me dicen no me agrada les quito 1000-2000 de la cuenta. Algunos nos divertimos con poco 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Que fogonazo, y no han hecho prisioneros 

Los leoncios van con el automático


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eres un gacelón, el más gacela del hilo y vas de enterado llevas casi un mes con esa posi igual a 0€ en ese tiempo hasta yo he ganado 500 votin 2000 janus 10000 y el pollo ni te cuento ::



La posicion a estado en plusvis constantemente , esperando con tranquilidad el BIG GUANO  

Sin correr los riesgos del intra , un saludo y disfrute de las plusvis si aun las conserva


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

Atentos señores el euro cae....momento de cortos. Rápido y con stop ajustado


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La posicion a estado en plusvis constantemente , esperando con tranquilidad el BIG GUANO
> 
> Sin correr los riesgos del intra , un saludo y disfrute de las plusvis si aun las conserva



Tu posi no da plusvis* hasta que la cierres*.

Escapa ahora que puedes profeta del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tu posi no da plusvis* hasta que la cierres*.
> 
> Escapa ahora que puedes profeta del sentimiento contrario.



Déjalo lleva con la misma posición más de un mes y dice que trabaja en esto... que es "compañero" :XX::XX::XX:

Desde luego mio no, porque yo no vivo del trading...


----------



## pollastre (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Déjalo lleva con la misma posición más de un mes y dice que trabaja en esto... que es "compañero" :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Desde luego mio no, porque yo no vivo del trading...



Yo sí vivo del trading, y compañero mío tampoco es ::::::


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atentos señores el euro cae....momento de cortos. Rápido y con stop ajustado



Primer movimiento abajo y luego barrida, daños menores (orgullo gacelero tocado), podemos seguir con la navegación. No será la última señores leoncios...:no:


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Vaya latigazos que arremete el lateral. A mas de uno algun derivado le debe estar desplumando

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Primer movimiento abajo y luego barrida, daños menores (orgullo gacelero tocado), podemos seguir con la navegación. No será la última señores leoncios...:no:



En la siguiente vela "colora" del eur/dol le endiño un corto al dax de nuevo. SL 9 y chutando...:cook:


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya latigazos que arremete el lateral. A mas de uno algun derivado le debe estar desplumando
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es que desde 8835 que ha empezado a bajar....dudo que alguien se metiese largo tal y como iba bajando eso...sin embargo serían mucho los que se metieron cortos.

HUele hasta aquí la chamusquina....::


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo sí vivo del trading, y compañero mío tampoco es ::::::



Al final lo que nos une mas que el trabajo es la amistad y se hace querer...


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

Estoy dentro, les espero leoncios.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Los q hacen intradia que usan opciones o futuros?El mini del ibex como funciona?por diferencias?Me aburro un poco,estas ibe no se mueven ni con un palo, es como ir a una carrera con un 600, se que llegare algun dia a la meta....O arriesgo un poco en algun hotelillo, gamesa o alguna del nasdac o a este paso no llego a mis objetivos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Que no se diga como duele a la vista ver ese 6'45 en san.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx

Sr Ponzi este, concretamente, da grandes dosis de adrenalina y estrechamiento esfinteriano: DIVERSION ASEGURADA


Precio por Contrato	Garantías al Cierre	Garantías Intradía [+ info]	Valor Nominal	Tick Mínimo	Horario



Futuros DAX (+)	10,00 €	12.493 €	4.997 €	índice x 25 €	0,5 8 :00-22:00


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy dentro, les espero leoncios.



Esta ha tenido recorrido, cubrimos posición y que sea lo que Don León quiera.

Abre USA o pego pelotazo o para pipas...


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx
> 
> Sr Ponzi este, concretamente, da grandes dosis de adrenalina y estrechamiento esfinteriano: DIVERSION ASEGURADA
> 
> ...



12000 de garantia , de adentrarne en ese mundillo de primeras iria a un mini,lo max que tenido en derivados han sido etfs. Que usais opciones o futuros? algun broker bueno para estas operativas?.A ti a janus y a todos los que opereis con estos instrumentos, una peq explicacion de como entrar y que no me quiten hasta la chaqueta.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 12000 de garantia , de adentrarne en ese mundillo de primeras iria a un mini,lo max que tenido en derivados han sido etfs. Que usais opciones o futuros? algun broker bueno para estas operativas?.A ti a janus y a todos los que opereis con estos instrumentos, una peq explicacion de como entrar y que no me quiten hasta la chaqueta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Interdín no está mal bajo mi punto de vista. 

Para no perder hasta los canzoncillos, tener claras las entradas, los stop (imprescindible) piensa que por ejemplo si te pilla hoy corto el pepinazo, son 2500 euros por contrato.:cook:, y los objetivos.

Alguno con más experiencia y sapiencia que se extienda más.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Interdín no está mal bajo mi punto de vista.
> 
> Para no perder hasta los canzoncillos, tener claras las entradas, los stop (imprescindible) piensa que por ejemplo si te pilla hoy corto el pepinazo, son 2500 euros por contrato.:cook:, y los objetivos.
> 
> Alguno con más experiencia y sapiencia que se extienda más.



Un tortazo de 2500 por contrato, eso te deja fuera del mercado. En ese mundillo soy un inexperto total.Tengo echado el guante al etf bxx, si veo que baja a 25(creo q seran los 2600 del eurosoxx) es probable que me habra una cuenta en bk o renta 4

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

Me largan, ya tenemos para el fin de semana. Seguramente habrá una caída mas gorda, pero es como lo de si mi abuelo tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 12000 de garantia , de adentrarne en ese mundillo de primeras iria a un mini,lo max que tenido en derivados han sido etfs. Que usais opciones o futuros? algun broker bueno para estas operativas?.A ti a janus y a todos los que opereis con estos instrumentos, una peq explicacion de como entrar y que no me quiten hasta la chaqueta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Manolete si no sabes torear.......
una buena pajilla o unas gamesas tambien dan adrenalina y no arruinan ....


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi mirate alguna cuenta de paper trade, simulaciones de esas...yo en 20 minutos gané 5.000 dolares....luego dejé la posición abierta y al día siguiente tenía -30.000...

Mi duda es...cuando se llegan a esos extremos, se te queda la posición con -30.000 o en cuanto no tienes pasta en la cuenta como para cubrirla, el broker te cancela la posición? Imagino será esto último, no??? De ahí las garantías.


----------



## << 49 >> (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los q hacen intradia que usan opciones o futuros?



Supongo que futuros, aunque de todo habrá en la viña del señor


> El mini del ibex como funciona?por diferencias?



Sí, como cualquier contrato de futuro. Por cada contrato de mini-ibex pones una garantía de 900€ (a la cual se añade la garantía propia del broker) y luego cada día te cobran o te pagan la diferencia que corresponda (si no compras o vendes en un día se toma el precio de cierre). Cuando te cobran, se resta de esos 900€ y tienes que reponer de nuevo (por eso el broker te pide algo más para ir cubriendo).


----------



## Jose (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Manolete si no sabes torear.......
> una buena pajilla o unas gamesas tambien dan adrenalina y no arruinan ....



En el fondo le tienes ganas...sí, finalmente acabas comprando GAM, avísame para salirme.. ya que no das una... ::
Saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> En el fondo le tienes ganas...sí, finalmente acabas comprando GAM, avísame para salirme.. ya que no das una... ::
> Saludos y buen fin de semana.



Saludos compañero,yo ya fui accionista,gane 20 euros 
los mismos que nunca vas a ganar tu:: 

jo,jo,jo


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Otro peponazo...

Los cortos han sobrepasado el umbral del dolor y de la muerte juntos


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

Joer, mirad lo que me ha pasado: Tenía metido (desde hace unos meses) unas migajas de ná (1000 eurillos) en Threshold Pharmaceuticals, que está con el proyecto del TH-302 (un medicamento anticancerígeno). Parece que el laboratorio Merck ha entrado en el proyecto. Bien, mirad la cotización:

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance

¡Lástima no haber puesto todos los ahorros y no esos pírricos 1000 euros!


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Carpatos en modo mehabajadolareglaysoyfeliz diciendo que eeuu ya esta en una recuperacion y tal. Y las elecciones...mejor para otro rato no?


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Joer, mirad lo que me ha pasado: Tenía metido (desde hace unos meses) unas migajas de ná (1000 eurillos) en Threshold Pharmaceuticals, que está con el proyecto del TH-302 (un medicamento anticancerígeno). Parece que el laboratorio Merck ha entrado en el proyecto. Bien, mirad la cotización:
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ¡Lástima no haber puesto todos los ahorros y no esos pírricos 1000 euros!



Enhorabuena, que subidón.

Ha vendido o va a esperar?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Joer, mirad lo que me ha pasado: Tenía metido (desde hace unos meses) unas migajas de ná (1000 eurillos) en Threshold Pharmaceuticals, que está con el proyecto del TH-302 (un medicamento anticancerígeno). Parece que el laboratorio Merck ha entrado en el proyecto. Bien, mirad la cotización:
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ¡Lástima no haber puesto todos los ahorros y no esos pírricos 1000 euros!



Y el motivo de invertir ahi fue........


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Enhorabuena, que subidón.
> 
> Ha vendido o va a esperar?



En honor a la verdad, acumulaba minusvalías. La adquirí hace meses pero por problemillas con la 2ª fase de estudio bajó bastante. Ahora están con la 3º fase, requerida por la FDA (la agencia que da el visto bueno a la comercialización). Que entre Merck en el proyecto creo que quiere decir algo ...

Así que ya de perdidos...no vendo. Total es poco dinerillo...

Me hace gracia ver hasta donde llega...

La pena que tengo es no haber entrado con tó lo gordo. La semana pasada estuve a punto de meter 5000 euretes más...¡y mira!


----------



## Greco (3 Feb 2012)

Lo siento por los bajistas...


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Feb 2012)

Estoy en un mar de dudas.... el ibex esta celebrando la semana fantástica y mis dos chicharrillos, poco dinero metido, siguen sin subir
Mis hijos tontos son 
Abertis y FCC entre las dos pierdo 50 € :: , estoy por vender y subirme a walter energy... :Aplauso:


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y el motivo de invertir ahi fue........



El TH-302 tiene un potencial tremendo, superior al que tuvo en su momento Dendreon.

Sólo falta que la FDA dé el visto bueno cuando toque. Y eso son palabras mayores...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

El euro todavía marca la indecisión en europa, si no volaríamos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2012)

Joder con las Técnicas. Me salvan el dia, porque si fuera por las telefónica...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Muerto Viviente ¿seguimos metido en el Guano?


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eres un gacelón, el más gacela del hilo y vas de enterado llevas casi un mes con esa posi igual a 0€ en ese tiempo hasta yo he ganado 500 votin 2000 janus 10000 y el pollo ni te cuento ::



Los 12500 los ha perdido él!!!, a poco que lleve cargado en la mochila. Y lo que le queda porque cuando se ponga largo, vendrá la bajada.

Por cierto, a las guenas tardes.


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No pasa absolutamente nada. Días atrás ya comenté que ni los 8.600 ni los 8.800 son relevantes según mi gráfico. Obviamente si adquiere inercia alcista habría que tenerlo en cuenta, pero a decir verdad, no me sorprende en absoluto que se hayan alcanzado estos precios.
> 
> Justo ahora estamos alcanzando niveles sensibles para el medio plazo, pero eso, a corto plazo, es completamente irrelevante. Hay que tener paciencia y perspectiva, cada cosa a su momento.
> 
> PD: Y siempre existe la recurrente posibilidad de que esté equivocado y realmente los índices logren un giro al alza.



Es habitual que ante un buen dato ... se termine torciendo el día. Lo digo porque el que se meta ahora, lo mismo termina pagando los postres.
Cambiar no ha cambiado nada, más que el horno ya está petadísimo. Como mucho 20 pipos más hacia arriba pero la corrección tiene que llegar en breve.

Cargado cargado para cortos potentes cuando se precie. Más en el terreno del scalping .... tiramos a todos los palos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muerto Viviente ¿seguimos metido en el Guano?



habemus guano no le quede duda 

de momento parapetado en TEF corto


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Manolete si no sabes torear.......
> una buena pajilla o unas gamesas tambien dan adrenalina y no arruinan ....











faraico dijo:


> ponzi mirate alguna cuenta de paper trade, simulaciones de esas...yo en 20 minutos gané 5.000 dolares....luego dejé la posición abierta y al día siguiente tenía -30.000...
> 
> Mi duda es...cuando se llegan a esos extremos, se te queda la posición con -30.000 o en cuanto no tienes pasta en la cuenta como para cubrirla, el broker te cancela la posición? Imagino será esto último, no??? De ahí las garantías.











> dijo:


> Supongo que futuros, aunque de todo habrá en la viña del señor
> 
> Sí, como cualquier contrato de futuro. Por cada contrato de mini-ibex pones una garantía de 900€ (a la cual se añade la garantía propia del broker) y luego cada día te cobran o te pagan la diferencia que corresponda (si no compras o vendes en un día se toma el precio de cierre). Cuando te cobran, se resta de esos 900€ y tienes que reponer de nuevo (por eso el broker te pide algo más para ir cubriendo).




Visto lo visto ese mundillo no es para mi, no me gusta operar a corto, prefiero el medio. Cuando llegue el momento si veo bxx por debajo de 25 puede que meta unos eurillos y de paso me cubro la cartera. Me quedo contigo Votin, mejor buscar adrenalina donde conozco las plazas. Hasta dentro de unos años creo que no daltare al ruedo de los futuros mas alla de los etf, aun soy demasiado conservador
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

Señores necesito de su sabiduría, no me han petado el SL de milagro esta mañana. Pero a estas alturas no se si dejar el corto abierto el fin de semana.
Ven posible un gap el lunes que supere los 9.000 puntos(limite del dolor) o afianzo perdidas y duermo tranquilo el domingo?

Por favor no se metan mucho conmigo XD

Edito para añadir que en un imposible(apertura en 11.000) no me dejaría fuera del trading, vamos no joderia mucho porcentaje de la cuenta... Aunque posiblemente me volvería muchísimo mas cauteloso xd


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

se dará otro cabezazo contra los 8.83X???


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

pelotazo final a gamesa, vaya tela un 8% en una semana, janus clavo la rentabilidad

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores necesito de su sabiduría, no me han petado el SL de milagro esta mañana. Pero a estas alturas no se si dejar el corto abierto el fin de semana.
> Ven posible un gap el lunes que supere los 9.000 puntos(limite del dolor) o afianzo perdidas y duermo tranquilo el domingo?
> 
> Por favor no se metan mucho conmigo XD
> ...



Visto lo visto cualquier cosa es posible. Pepón se ha instalado en nuestras vidas. Queda media hora y habrá que ver si le dejan más margen de maniobra


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> pelotazo final a gamesa, vaya tela un 8% en una semana, janus clavo la rentabilidad
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Que facil es verlo a posteriori

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores necesito de su sabiduría, no me han petado el SL de milagro esta mañana. Pero a estas alturas no se si dejar el corto abierto el fin de semana.
> Ven posible un gap el lunes que supere los 9.000 puntos(limite del dolor) o afianzo perdidas y duermo tranquilo el domingo?
> 
> Por favor no se metan mucho conmigo XD
> ...



Lo de apertura en 11.000 sera bolsaficcion,tendrian que encontrar oro en los gayumbos del zapatero en vez de la mierda que nos ha legado o que cayera un meteorito de oro en España del tamaño de la Alhambra.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2012)

Ya estoy en beneficios en mis SAN.
Ji ji ji ji ji ji


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy en beneficios en mis SAN.
> Ji ji ji ji ji ji



Todo llega en la vida


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Feb 2012)

Enhorabuena :Aplauso:

Ahora dos palabras para proteger los beneficios: Stop loss :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo de apertura en 11.000 sera bolsaficcion,tendrian que encontrar oro en los gayumbos del zapatero en vez de la mierda que nos ha legado o que cayera un meteorito de oro en España del tamaño de la Alhambra.



¿Valdría esto?
Espaa gana el caso Odyssey: las monedas regresarn en semanas - ABC.es


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya estoy en beneficios en mis SAN.
> Ji ji ji ji ji ji



que envidia me das.A estos precios yo estaria ganando 300-400 y al final palme.Creo que necesito recapacitar un poco sobre mi operativa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores necesito de su sabiduría, no me han petado el SL de milagro esta mañana. Pero a estas alturas no se si dejar el corto abierto el fin de semana.
> Ven posible un gap el lunes que supere los 9.000 puntos(limite del dolor) o afianzo perdidas y duermo tranquilo el domingo?
> 
> Por favor no se metan mucho conmigo XD
> ...



Personalmente pienso que el stop es muy ajustado si lo que pretendes es jugar con la zona de resistencias (y fíjate que digo zona). A corto no hay indicios significativos de cansancio y el IBEX, siempre según mi visión, tiene todavía cientos de puntos por arriba de juego, aunque eso no quiere decir que se alcancen.

El problema, tal vez, es que los cortos han sido precipitados si querías seguir un planteamiento más holgado. Lo peor que puedes hacer es quedarte a medio camino, así que, aunque te equivoques, lo mejor en estos casos suele ser seguir con el planteamiento inicial.


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

Cierro posiciones. Paso de quedarme abierto el fin de semana. A mi esto no me gusta nada. Pinta guano.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> pelotazo final a gamesa, vaya tela un 8% en una semana, janus clavo la rentabilidad
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Gamesa tiene un fuerte soporte en 3 y luego rebota a 3,x 
eso se lleva viendo hace tiempo,por eso dije lo de la adrenalina porque todo el mundo esta jugando al ping pong con gamesa en ese soporte,pero un dia se va a
caer la pelotita a 2,48 y se va a quedar ahi rebotando pillando por los huevos a los mas listos
A janus es que le van las apuestas fuertes pero seguro que tiene un sl en 2,89
para que no le capen::
A mi particularmente me gustan los valores con tendecia que considero a medio
alcista


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> que envidia me das.A estos precios yo estaria ganando 300-400 y al final palme.Creo que necesito recapacitar un poco sobre mi operativa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Mi operativa es una mierda. Las he aguantado con 2.000 euros de pérdidas, no puse SL, vamos, un desastre.

Ahora tengo que reflexionar y pensar donde pongo el SL. Entro en beneficios con 6,36, pero claro, si pongo ahí el SL tiene muchas posibilidades de volar por los aires en breve... ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Ya solo me queda cantar como ghkghk volveraaaan seguro que volveraaaan a 5,5 mis ibeeeee  (me conformo con la plusvalia que saque si llegan a 5,5 sino esperare a largisimo plazo a los 6)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora tengo que reflexionar y pensar donde pongo el SL. Entro en beneficios con 6,36, pero claro, si pongo ahí el SL tiene muchas posibilidades de volar por los aires en breve... ienso:



¿Cuanto más crees que subirá? ¿Cuanto más quieres aguantarlas? A partir de ahí calcula cuanto quieres arriesgar en relación al posible beneficio esperado. (De todos modos, mientras te lo piensas pon un SL para no verte otra vez en -2000 y luego vas ajustando ) )


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Veo recorrido hasta casi los 9000 ahí debería frenar sino a los 9350.

Eso es bueno porque suele pasar lo contrario :XX: así que el guanazo puede estar más cerca que nunca.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gamesa tiene un fuerte soporte en 3 y luego rebota a 3,x
> eso se lleva viendo hace tiempo,por eso dije lo de la adrenalina porque todo el mundo esta jugando al ping pong con gamesa en ese soporte,pero un dia se va a
> caer la pelotita a 2,48 y se va a quedar ahi rebotando pillando por los huevos a los mas listos
> A janus es que le van las apuestas fuertes pero seguro que tiene un sl en 2,89
> ...



Solo le veo una solucion dividir las entradas para minimizar el riesgo y rentabilidad

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Cuanto más crees que subirá? ¿Cuanto más quieres aguantarlas? A partir de ahí calcula cuanto quieres arriesgar en relación al posible beneficio esperado. (De todos modos, mientras te lo piensas pon un SL para no verte otra vez en -2000 y luego vas ajustando ) )



SAN está en plena resistencia de 6.45, vamos que lo veo en clara zona de venta pero igual viene pepon y se va a 7 quien sabe.


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo le veo una solucion dividir las entradas para minimizar el riesgo y rentabilidad
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



GAM sobre 2.90-3 es zona de compra ya por 5 veces que rebota pero lo está haciendo con máximos decrecientes (a no ser que en este supere 3.30) lo cual no es muy buena señal.


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gamesa tiene un fuerte soporte en 3 y luego rebota a 3,x
> eso se lleva viendo hace tiempo,por eso dije lo de la adrenalina porque todo el mundo esta jugando al ping pong con gamesa en ese soporte,pero un dia se va a
> caer la pelotita a 2,48 y se va a quedar ahi rebotando pillando por los huevos a los mas listos
> A janus es que le van las apuestas fuertes pero seguro que tiene un sl en 2,89
> ...



En esta oportunidad no entre. Estoy pastando en otros prados ....


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

Siguiendo mi planteamiento, y sin ganas de cerrar con perdidas voy a subir el SL y lo que haré a 9xxx es cargar mas cortos para hacerme mas entretenido el viaje.

Siendo francos en mi dibujito(ya he dicho alguna vez que los graficos de los pros, lo mío dibujitos) estaba planteada esta posibilidad, con lo cual no me debo tirar de los pelos...pero como jode ver posiciones en rojo xd


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Máximos del día para rematar la faena ::


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Máximos del día para rematar la faena ::



Y cierre en maximos, calentito para la semana que viene. Vaya euforia, y cada dia estamos peor...::. Dicen que la bolsa anticipa?? ultimamente estan subiendo a golpe de noticias (hechos ya sucedidos).


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Siguiendo mi planteamiento, y sin ganas de cerrar con perdidas voy a subir el SL y lo que haré a 9xxx es cargar mas cortos para hacerme mas entretenido el viaje.
> 
> Siendo francos en mi dibujito(ya he dicho alguna vez que los graficos de los pros, lo mío dibujitos) estaba planteada esta posibilidad, con lo cual no me debo tirar de los pelos...pero como jode ver posiciones en rojo xd



Alejarse del planteamiento original normalmente es algo negativo. Cargar más la mochila, directamente debería estar prohibido por la CNMV.


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Votin promedió bien en los hostels, e hizo lo propio en Ele es un visionario


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Nasdaq en maximos desde 2001 ::


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Alejarse del planteamiento original normalmente es algo negativo. Cargar más la mochila, directamente debería estar prohibido por la CNMV.



Jejeje

Le daré unas vueltas este fin de semana junto una copa de vino para aclarar las ideas.

Volveré a analizar la situación y entonces valorare, pero de momento la posición se queda abierta. La jugada planteada son 500 puntos en contra vs 2000 a favor, espero no fallar, aunque de momento la entrada fue precipitada


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

2000 es muy optimista, esperabas ver los 6700?


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

yo no entiendo nada...en fin...para que haya guano (ibex<8.000) el ibex tiene que bajar un 10% aprox....así que a ver si sale alguna noticia o algo....y vemos por aquí de nuevo al senior Tonuel


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

No hacen faltan noticias, hacen falta correcciones yanquis.

SP a por los 1360.


----------



## J-Z (3 Feb 2012)

Está el puerco espín en Intereconomía Business TV | Intereconomía | 228692


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

este grafico lo colgue hace mas de 2 meses , alguno lo recordara 



es el famoso triangulo bajista y la bajista que esta pintada en rojo es nada mas y nada menos que la todopoderosa que fue tocada en 11020 puntos y que mando al ibex hasta los 9200


----------



## bluebeetle (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> yo no entiendo nada...en fin...para que haya guano (ibex<8.000) el ibex tiene que bajar un 10% aprox....así que a ver si sale alguna noticia o algo....y vemos por aquí de nuevo al senior Tonuel



Y no le de usted más vueltas.

¿Cuántas veces ha aparecido el Sr. Tonuel en lo que llevamos de año?:fiufiu:
.
.
.
Tenemos largos para rato.


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este grafico lo colgue hace mas de 2 meses , alguno lo recordara
> 
> 
> 
> es el famoso triangulo bajista y la bajista que esta pintada en rojo es nada mas y nada menos que la todopoderosa que fue tocada en 11020 puntos y que mando al ibex hasta los 9200



Insinúa que la próxima semana nos damos la vuelta?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este grafico lo colgue hace mas de 2 meses , alguno lo recordara
> 
> 
> 
> es el famoso triangulo bajista y la bajista que esta pintada en rojo es nada mas y nada menos que la todopoderosa que fue tocada en 11020 puntos y que mando al ibex hasta los 9200



8:  :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (3 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy no ha sido un día gacelero en absoluto, se han visto varias operaciones gordas a pecho descubierto y todas ellas de compra.

- Compra de 145 contratos a las 11:05 en 8800.
- Compra de 122 (realmente 185) contratos a las 14:25 en 8740.
- Compra de 121 contratos a las 15:55 en 8765.

Y además hemos tenido otras operaciones de camuflaje:

- Compra de 103 contratos a las 13:00 en 8765.
- Compra de 123 contratos a las 17:20 entre 8835 y 8840.

En subasta han comprado 138 contratos.

En resumen, veo mucha perfección, está todo excesivamente alcista aunque está claro que el saldo de hoy se ha pasado de comprador, es difícil ver algo así y con tanta contundencia fuera de la semana de vencimientos.

Como veo tanta perfección para el lunes espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas en la primera parte de la sesión, luego probablemente volveremos a subir, o eso parece.


----------



## Greco (3 Feb 2012)

Se equivoca Ud, sr MV, nos vamos para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Insinúa que la próxima semana nos damos la vuelta?



Esa bajista sera la tumba de los largos en el ibex , eso lo puedo asegurar 

la cosa estaba tan jodida que parecia que no volveria a tocar la parte alta del triangulo osea la bajista pero ya estamos muu cerca


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

Votin las endesas a lo tonto han recuperado un pico.Las ibe poco a poco se dejan querer, a ver si calculo mi precio medio entre las q pillw a 5 y pico las q me regalaron por el dividendo y la ultima compra a 4,53 creo q debo estar por 4,8 o 4,9 ya medio molino de distancia 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Esa bajista sera la tumba de los largos en el ibex , eso lo puedo asegurar
> 
> la cosa estaba tan jodida que parecia que no volveria a tocar la parte alta del triangulo osea la bajista pero ya estamos muu cerca



Eso esperemos, a celebrarlo con unas chelas y unos ceviches!!


----------



## Claca (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este grafico lo colgue hace mas de 2 meses , alguno lo recordara
> 
> 
> 
> es el famoso triangulo bajista y la bajista que esta pintada en rojo es nada mas y nada menos que la todopoderosa que fue tocada en 11020 puntos y que mando al ibex hasta los 9200



¿Y la bajista del SP500 que era lógico que ninguno viera porque nos íbamos hace un mes hacia abajo? ¿Esa no la recuerdas?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

A cuanto entraste en TLF MV?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A cuanto entraste en TLF MV?



Entre corto en TEF 13,60 tengo el SL EN 13,70


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin las endesas a lo tonto han recuperado un pico.Las ibe poco a poco se dejan querer, a ver si calculo mi precio medio entre las q pillw a 5 y pico las q me regalaron por el dividendo y la ultima compra a 4,53 creo q debo estar por 4,8 o 4,9 ya medio molino de distancia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Esta noche miraremos las prestadas para ver si hay algo que llame la atencion
aunque para mi que han estado deshaciendo posiciones todo el dia,ya veremos


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Eso esperemos, a celebrarlo con unas chelas y unos ceviches!!



...y los gintonics que tampoco le falten...muchos gintonics


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin las endesas a lo tonto han recuperado un pico.Las ibe poco a poco se dejan querer, a ver si calculo mi precio medio entre las q pillw a 5 y pico las q me regalaron por el dividendo y la ultima compra a 4,53 creo q debo estar por 4,8 o 4,9 ya medio molino de distancia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Como dije ayer,endesa busca estar un poco por encima de enel,ya casi lo equiparado luego la subida no creo que vaya mas de 0.3 a 15,6 o como mucho 16


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Hoy no ha sido un día gacelero en absoluto, se han visto varias operaciones gordas a pecho descubierto y todas ellas de compra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cimoc (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Esa bajista sera la tumba de los largos en el ibex , eso lo puedo asegurar
> 
> la cosa estaba tan jodida que parecia que no volveria a tocar la parte alta del triangulo osea la bajista pero ya estamos muu cerca



Y esa bajista suya del triángulo,tan mortífera, se puede romper por arriba y entonces si que será la tumba de tus matildes


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

Cimoc dijo:


> Y esa bajista suya del triángulo,tan mortífera, se puede romper por arriba y entonces si que será la tumba de tus matildes



mi SL va a coincidir mas o menos con la bajista , MV no hace las cosas a la ligera


----------



## Cimoc (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mi SL va a coincidir mas o menos con la bajista , MV no hace las cosas a la ligera



Hombre de dios, como va a hacer coincidir el sl con la bajista.

Le salta y pabajo y luego a:´(


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

Cimoc dijo:


> Hombre de dios, como va a hacer coincidir el sl con la bajista.
> 
> Le salta y pabajo y luego a:´(



si tiene razon , no me gusta editar , ahora que lo leo me doy cuenta de que puede hacer algo de gracia 

el SL estaria mas arriba que la bajista , lo suficiente como para que no nos cojan en una trampa alcista


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Feb 2012)

Mis cortos en el Dax...... asumo perdidas (por gilipollas)


Reestructurando la cartera

"El fracaso es la oportunidad de volver a empezar de un modo más inteligente" (Henry Ford)


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tiene razon , no me gusta editar , ahora que lo leo me doy cuenta de que puede hacer algo de gracia
> 
> el SL estaria mas arriba que la bajista , lo suficiente como para que no nos cojan en una trampa alcista



Para aclararnos

Tu stop loss esta en 13,7 y tu compra ¿?
es un corto y la linea bajista esta en....?¿


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

animo dj-mesa....se puede decir que desde que hice caso a las recomendaciones de SL's....mi saldo es positivo.

Tambien es verdad que hago muy poquitas operaciones y sólo cuando están muy cantadas.

He visto por ahi esta foto, diría que yo dando una orden de compra o venta lo paso peor que el inconsciente de aquí abajo...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para aclararnos
> 
> Tu stop loss esta en 13,7 y tu compra ¿?
> es un corto y la linea bajista esta en....?¿



la bajista del ibex estara el lunes en 8895 

corto en TEF 13,60 STOP LOSS 13,70 :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> animo dj-mesa....se puede decir que desde que hice caso a las recomendaciones de SL's....mi saldo es positivo.
> 
> Tambien es verdad que hago muy poquitas operaciones y sólo cuando están muy cantadas.
> 
> He visto por ahi esta foto, diría que yo dando una orden de compra o venta lo paso peor que el inconsciente de aquí abajo...



Anda juraria que esa secuencia esta sacada de un programa de frank el imprudente de la jungla, si nunca has visto un hombre arriesgar su vida de forma gratuita no tiene desperdicio.Yo creo q no existe animal en indonesia que no haya estado a punto de meterle una mordida.Me recuerda a todas las gacelas que diariamente arriesgamos el pellejo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta noche miraremos las prestadas para ver si hay algo que llame la atencion
> aunque para mi que han estado deshaciendo posiciones todo el dia,ya veremos











VOTIN dijo:


> Como dije ayer,endesa busca estar un poco por encima de enel,ya casi lo equiparado luego la subida no creo que vaya mas de 0.3 a 15,6 o como mucho 16



A la espera del analisis del buque energetico, capitan en cuanto nos avise que no hemos recibimos mas torpedos respiraremos mas tranquilos.Con suerte tu venta en endesa coincida con la mia en ibe con sendas plusvalias 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda juraria que esa secuencia esta sacada de un programa de frank el imprudente de la jungla, si nunca has visto un hombre arriesgar su vida de forma gratuita no tiene desperdicio.Yo creo q no existe animal en indonesia que no haya estado a punto de meterle una mordida.Me recuerda a todas las gacelas que diariamente arriesgamos el pellejo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Hasta el otro día...que se metió una galleta en helicoptero.....4 huesos rotos, brecha en la cabeza, y creo que se vino para Hispanistán. Eso dicen....aunque yo creo que algún tailandés le soltó una galleta por chuloputas::


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

Ayer decíamos que el SP podía finalizar en rojo fácilmente ... y lo hizo por los pelos. Suerte.

Hoy decimos que es en la última hora hay que estar atentos a cualquier proceso bajista. No queda más remedio que verlo en series de minutos, porque la posible buena operación es ponerse corto con stop ajustado y quedarse abierto el fin de semana. Hay empacho de buenas noticias y de peponismo.

Yo me pongo a ello.


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Hasta el otro día...que se metió una galleta en helicoptero.....4 huesos rotos, brecha en la cabeza, y creo que se vino para Hispanistán. Eso dicen....aunque yo creo que algún tailandés le soltó una galleta por chuloputas::



estaba cantado que alguna le iba a pasar,nunca he visto a nadie tentar tanto la suerte y contarlo.No me habia enterado del accidente. Ya me parecia raro que no se despelotase haciendose una gallola delante de la camara como nos tenia acostumbrados.Aun asi es una pena que a alguien le pase una desgracia como a el, por muy bruto que fuese se veia que le gustaba su trabajo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (3 Feb 2012)

Ni idea, no lo he visto nunca salvo algun capitulo que me ha recomendado un colega por youtube....en concreto el de los osos a los que sacan la bilis.

Es un tio que vive alli, su mujer es tailandesa o algo asi...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta noche miraremos las prestadas para ver si hay algo que llame la atencion
> aunque para mi que han estado deshaciendo posiciones todo el dia,ya veremos



disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿las miras aqui?

Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿las miras aqui?
> 
> Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)



Si
Please
no pregunteis mas que ya lo he dicho sienes y sienes de veces
De paso aprovecha y leete el tochaco y las demas hojas,si vez algo raro pues me avisas para que lo mire yo porque es cansado leerse y verse todo eso dia a dia

Esto indicaba peponazo inminente de Amadeus


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Feb 2012)

Encantado con mis GAS y mis IBE, las mismas que casi vendo a principios de semana xD.

Especial buena pinta tienen ahora las GAS, donde la EMM5 acaba de romper la EMM10, EMM20 y EMM40. Objetivo los 13 esta semana y subir SL ahí una vez llegue.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer decíamos que el SP podía finalizar en rojo fácilmente ... y lo hizo por los pelos. Suerte.
> 
> Hoy decimos que es en la última hora hay que estar atentos a cualquier proceso bajista. No queda más remedio que verlo en series de minutos, porque la posible buena operación es ponerse corto con stop ajustado y quedarse abierto el fin de semana. Hay empacho de buenas noticias y de peponismo.
> 
> Yo me pongo a ello.



Si es para agarrarlo un rato y salir ok...pero el euro se está dando la vuelta.

Pepon is on the air


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si es para agarrarlo un rato y salir ok...pero el euro se está dando la vuelta.
> 
> Pepon is on the air



No te fies en exceso porque las plusvalías ya las han hecho quienes mueven el mercado. De aquí en adelante existe el riesgo de entrar para pagar los postres. Estos cabrones lo pueden dar la vuelta a su antojo.

Tanto peponismo puede servir para llenarse de gacelas y dar cerrojazo a la puerta. No tiene por qué ocurrir pero está ideal para que suceda.

Momento para andarse con mucho ojo. De ahí que decía que hay que guiarse en el chart de minutos y utilizar stops en ese perímetro.


----------



## atlanterra (3 Feb 2012)

Corto en SP.


----------



## vyk (3 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Joer, mirad lo que me ha pasado: Tenía metido (desde hace unos meses) unas migajas de ná (1000 eurillos) en Threshold Pharmaceuticals, que está con el proyecto del TH-302 (un medicamento anticancerígeno). Parece que el laboratorio Merck ha entrado en el proyecto. Bien, mirad la cotización:
> 
> Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ¡Lástima no haber puesto todos los ahorros y no esos pírricos 1000 euros!



Me autocito. En el relativamente poco tiempo que llevo en este mundillo me he llevado buenos palos. Pero, sin ánimo de parecer pretencioso, creo que también hay que compartir las alegrías aunque, como en este caso, sea pura potra.

*114,73%*

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance

Y repito: ¡Qué pena no haberle echado más bemoles!


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Corto en SP.



Supongo que será para tenerlo protegido con un stop dinámico y dejarlo morir ahí. Hasta donde le lleve.

Si le aguanta, es para quedarse abierto el fin de semana. Si el acuerdo con Grecia sale adelante, estará posiblemente muy descontado. Si sale cualquier duda o acuerdo no satisfactorio del todo, el lunes se encontrará con una loncha de plusvalías de las buenas.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Feb 2012)

Mascletá final

A por los 1350


----------



## atlanterra (3 Feb 2012)

esa es la idea más o menos.

Y si me sale mal...como es un ETF esperaré un poco a que baje dentro de unos meses. Asi me cubro un poco con las acciones que tengo en cartera.

Edito: De momento ya me han enculado un poco con esta subida


----------



## diosmercado (3 Feb 2012)

Vaya tarde que se han marcado los yankis, un rango de 15-20 puntos. Lateralidad a tope. Estos ya estan tramando algo, con la euforia que llevaban bien podian haber ido a su bola.


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2012)

Esa última vela en la linea de lo que decíamos sobre estar atentos a debilidad de última hora y aprovechar por si interesa estar en el short side. El lunes pueden venir curvas.
Puede que no pero la probabilidad de terminar pagando los postres no es nada despreciable por lo que financieramente hay que ser prudente.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2012)

con permiso de *Votin* (que me disculpe si me equivoco)
acc prestadas :

AMADEUS 13.767.243 acc canceladas de nuevo en un dia Coñoooooo!!!!!
SANTANDER un paquete de 35.013.467 acc canceladas

para el resto de valores:o

Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> con permiso de *Votin* (que me disculpe si me equivoco)
> acc prestadas :
> 
> AMADEUS 13.767.243 acc canceladas de nuevo en un dia Coñoooooo!!!!!
> ...



Son 5,5 las canceladas en amadeus

Segun eso el lunes subiran
amadeus
acerinox,por ejemplo

La que sera mas puteada
Iberdrola con 22 mm de paqueton de prestadas,a esta le va a costar el vuelo
,no se la mania que la tienen
En santander son 21 ,no es relevante la cantidad por su volumen total,800 mm

A repsol lo estan poniendo a caldo,a tope el ataque bajista
[/LIST]


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2012)

Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.

Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.

Hay muchos detalles por concretar y de mí dependen varios pero no todos los que podemos bloquear el deal, tenemos los mismos intereses por lo que no somos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo en cómo hacer frente común. Por mi puesto, existirán duplicidades con el comprador por lo que pueden decir "ahí tienes la puerta". Hay dos posibles compradores (aún no sabemos muchos quién será) y ambos son de los de "ahí tienes la puerta". Igual que todos defendemos a nuestros equipos, ellos también harán lo mismo. El que sobra es el que llega, así funciona Hispanistán.

Dependiendo del comprador (en el caso de un nacional que cotiza en el Ibex35) puede ser, wish, que logremos un periodo (quizás 3 años) de transición bien remunerada.

Mi mujer se ha quedado intranquila pero afortunadamente no estamos en defcon2. Conozco mucha gente que me aprecia y será el momento de que se retraten (lo mismo me llevo un sonora decepción con varios de ellos).

En fin, importantes ganas de llorar (he dado mucho mucho muchísimo por esta empresa y arriesgado mucho dinero) y meterle dos ostias a un subnormal con nombre y apellidos que tiene mucho que ver con haber llegado a esta situación (ahora nos arrepentimos por no haberle destituido como chairman). Lo podíamos haber impedido pero cuando uno es tonto y haces negocios con él, averguenza a los de su alrededor. No hay peor que un tonto motivado y que sea interesado/egoista. Conozco a algunos que son ricos y todos están cortados por el mismo patrón "matan a su puta madre por dinero". Alguno habrá diferente, pero de momento esos son los que conozco.

P.D: Lo primero va a ser limitar el nivel de exposición en bolsa. Técnica y táctica igual pero con el 20% de la cartera. Ahora es el momento de pensar más en el disponible que en las cuentas del Gran Capitán. No estamos para meter más riesgo a la ecuación.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Son 5,5 las canceladas en amadeus
> 
> Segun eso el lunes subiran
> amadeus
> ...



gracias por la corrección:


----------



## faraico (4 Feb 2012)

Vaya...pues que putada Janus!

Espero se resuelva de la mejor forma posible.

Saludos


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.
> 
> ...



en fin, no sé que decir.......... mucho animo Janus, con tu talento no te faltaran oportunidades
¿en que prados ha pastado hoy, por cierto?


----------



## faraico (4 Feb 2012)

Animese Janus....es muy probable que en unos meses se lamente por haberse preocupado en exceso ante esta situacion...suele pasar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Feb 2012)

.
Ánimo Janus. Demuestra Vd. ser una persona muy inteligente y con muchos recursos, seguro que está preparado para manejar este deal y otros peores. 

Y como buen trader sabe que el camino está lleno de trampas y caídas pero lo importante es seguir adelante.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.
> 
> ...



Siento lo del trabajo,todo esta jodido
Intenta encontrar trabajo los primeros 6 meses,es cuando tendras mas oportunidades y tendras mas valor .
En cuanto al dinero,ponlo a plazo fijo el 80% a un año,conseguiras un 4%
y con el resto sigue si quieres tu marcha.
Animo,eres joven y activo
Un abrazo y que todo vaya lo mejor que sea

PD
No olvides nunca que eres un escualo no una sardina


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Feb 2012)

Ánimo Janus, también creo que debes ponerte en movimiento cuanto antes como dice VOTIN. No sé qué en campo actúas pero viendo tus habilidades en este hilo intuyo que eres una persona con bastantes recursos en tu actividad profesional así que a sacarles partido


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.
> 
> ...



No me jodas Janus, se te intuye el talento a leguas... y a capazos. Antes de que te hayas fundido la indemnizacion ya tienes otro empleo. Quiza con menor remuneracion hasta que puedan ver tu valia real, pero no me cabe ninguna duda de que con el tiempo estaras igual o mejor.

Suerte y animo en todo caso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (4 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!



Janus dijo:


> En fin, importantes ganas de llorar (he dado mucho mucho muchísimo por esta empresa y arriesgado mucho dinero) y meterle dos ostias a un subnormal con nombre y apellidos que tiene mucho que ver con haber llegado a esta situación (ahora nos arrepentimos por no haberle destituido como chairman). Lo podíamos haber impedido pero cuando uno es tonto y haces negocios con él, averguenza a los de su alrededor. No hay peor que un tonto motivado y que sea interesado/egoista. Conozco a algunos que son ricos y todos están cortados por el mismo patrón "matan a su puta madre por dinero". Alguno habrá diferente, pero de momento esos son los que conozco.



No se exactamente para que empresa trabajas, en que cargo estás y de que va todo el lio en general, pero la frase 'he dado mucho mucho muchísimo por esta empresa y arriesgado mucho dinero' (aunque sea solo la primera parte) creo que muchos nos la podríamos asignar a nosotros mismos con iguales resultados, terminamos llorando.

Lo pasado solo cuenta para que te suban el sueldo en un momento dado, a partir de entonces no cuenta nada y exigen mucho más.

En fin, creo que no te faltará de nada porque eres un tio grande y con la cabeza bien amueblada, pero ahora te va a tocar maniobrar con rapidez.


----------



## Cantor (4 Feb 2012)

Janus, aunque apenas entro a escribir sí quería darle mucho ánimo.
Como ya le han dicho, por lo que se intuye de sus valiosísimas aportaciones al foro, es un tio bien preparado y con la mente despierta, así que seguro que sale airoso de ésta. Ahora más que nunca y más que con el trading, a tener la cabeza fría y no dejarse llevar por el agobio, tenga tranquilidad y le irá bien.

Un abrazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, no soy nadie para darle consejo, pero no se desanime y preocupe en exceso. Muchas veces ocurre lo que ha comentado un conforero, que ponemos el parche antes que la herida. Leyéndole, parece usted una persona con conocimientos, experiencia y contactos, por lo que estoy seguro que no tendrá problemas en encontrar otro trabajo. Como comentan, quizá con menor retribución hasta que demuestre su valía. Ya se sabe, un paso atrás para dar dos adelante .

Si necesita referencias, déle a su contratatador la dirección del hilo, le tenemos aprecio y hablaremos bien de ustéc ::

Cuídese.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende ....



La frustación inicial está llena de matices emocionales, que entiendo perfectamente.

Pasados éstos, es el mejor deal que harás en tu vida. Disfrútalo y cuida de los nenes.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## monicagt (4 Feb 2012)

Janus, desearte suerte y que todo salga lo mejor que pueda.

Es muy triste, pero las empresas de este pais parecen el "Domino Day", y los empleados vamos cayendo unos detrás de otros. Los que estamos al final del espectáculo tenemos suerte, y aquí estamos esperando que falle alguna ficha de las que nos antecede y nos deje en pié.
A ver que duramos.



Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> .


----------



## Jose (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme .
> 
> Mi empresa se vende y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen.
> *No me extraña colega, o trabajas en una empresa de trading y estas todo el día haciendo scalping para tí en vez de para tu empleador( lo cual está estrictamente prohibido) o no sé que haces porque a veces me paso una semana sin entrar en el foro y veo que estas operando las 24h del día.
> ...



*No hombre!.., pero si ahora vas a tener más tiempo que nunca para comentar las operaciones de cortos.
Dí la verdad, te has puesto corto sin SL y en el último arreón al alza, has perdido hasta la camisa y la parienta ha dicho basta.

Deberías vivir del trading de manera profesional ...
saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de emple**o*.o


----------



## VLADELUI (4 Feb 2012)

Janus.

Si se llega a consumar el despido, cosa que no ha ocurrido (en esto hay que pensar en cortos jejejeje), si te pagan 45 dias y no te dejan a deber nada, sería un mal menor.
En cuanto a los contactos, tal vez te ayuden o tal vez quieran y no pueden en este momento, te lo digo por experiencia. La cosa va mal para casi todos.

Luego la vida sigue y flotaras, por cierto si tienes una buena idea emprendedorah y necesitas un tonto que curre mucho y arriesgue dinero, LLAMAME.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> *No hombre!.., pero si ahora vas a tener más tiempo que nunca para comentar las operaciones de cortos.
> Dí la verdad, te has puesto corto sin SL y en el último arreón al alza, has perdido hasta la camisa y la parienta ha dicho basta.
> 
> Deberías vivir del trading de manera profesional ...
> saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de emple**o*.o



He de decirle que es usted un pollino en el mundo empresarial,un empleado se mide por la rentabilidad y el beneficio que da,aunque se tire tocandose los cojones la mitad del dia si cuando llega el momento de funcionar es el mejor lo demas no cuenta.
De hecho puede producir 20 veces mas que lo que le pagan ,siempre y cuando acierte y su diligencia cree buenas plusvalias para la empresa.
¿Que mas da que el tio siempre llegue tarde,falta la mitad de los dias y cobre 3000 euros si luego vende 100.000?
¿Para que quieres un vendedor formal en todo si solo vende 10.000?
Amigo,hay gente que trabajando un dia a la semana produce mas que otros
en toda la semana y el tipo de trabajo de janus es este.No es un repartidor de telepizza .
Cada dia me convenzo que es usted mas lelo


----------



## Jose (4 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> He de decirle que es usted un pollino
> Cada dia me convenzo que es usted mas lelo



Sancho panzaaaa...


----------



## FranR (4 Feb 2012)

Janus lo único que puedo desearle es suerte, que aunque lo fundamental sea el talento, siempre es necesaria aunque sea en pequeñas dosis.

Por cierto ¿Como se opera con el mercado cerrado?:ouch:

Infórmese antes de decir una pollinada como esa. El mercado no duerme y las oportunidades salen a cualquier hora, si tienes tiempo y conocimientos, a nadie le amargan unos euros a las 2 de la mañana (hora española) pillando en las trap, tras la apertura asiática.:rolleye:

Lo dicho suerte Sr. Janus.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> Sancho panzaaaa...



No tergiverse
Pollino en el mundo empresarial si es usted empresario,yo si lo soy
Del plano personal no hablo,puede ser usted todo lo gran persona que quiera
Pero del mundo de los negocios ,bolsa,etc esta usted en las antipodas del siglo XXI

pd

A gamesa le han disminuido en 500k las prestradas,aunque no es significativo el volumen indica una tendencia alcista que le podria llevar a 3,3 el lunes.

Suerte y aproveche para salir ahora,perdiendo claro esta,pero mas vale que pierdas 10.000 euros ahora que 20.000 mas tarde


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, desearle suerte.

Cuando uno está en manos de tontos, es a lo único que nos queda apelar. El dicho nos cuenta que es más peligroso un tonto que un HDLGP.

Cuídese, utilice sus neuronas que las tiene a capazos (aquí lo demuestra día tras día) y, estoy seguro que, con ellas usted saldrá adelante, sea en su empresa actual o sea en cualquier lugar del planeta. Afortunadamente el mundo no se acaba en los 100 metros que nos rodean habitualmente.

Me he conectado con la intención de preguntarle por las Prisas, pero creo que no es el momento.

Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2012)

Jose dijo:


> *No hombre!.., pero si ahora vas a tener más tiempo que nunca para comentar las operaciones de cortos.
> Dí la verdad, te has puesto corto sin SL y en el último arreón al alza, has perdido hasta la camisa y la parienta ha dicho basta.
> 
> Deberías vivir del trading de manera profesional ...
> saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de emple**o*.o



No me gusta entrar en polémicas ni dar pábulo a determinados personajes, pero, ante alguien que mete puyas cuando hay dolor y sentimientos, sólo le puedo decir que demuestra ser un *"desalmado"*.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Feb 2012)

Janus mucho animo tio!!! sabes que aqui siempre tendras una cuadrilla que te apoyara y echara una mano en lo que sea. 


Para abrir boca os dejo esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lamento-griego-no-logra-aprobar-recortes.html

Janus, creo que a lo mejor lo clavas, se viene algo.

Mucho animo!


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Janus lo único que puedo desearle es suerte, que aunque lo fundamental sea el talento, siempre es necesaria aunque sea en pequeñas dosis.
> 
> Por cierto ¿Como se opera con el mercado cerrado?:ouch:
> 
> ...



Eso de operar en el mercado cerrado, no la he cogido. More details please.

Por cierto gracias!!!!


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2012)

Amigos, de verdad, muchas gracias por los ánimos!!!!
Es un tema más emocional que otra cosa. De llegar a producirse la salida de la firma, son quince años y varios complementos privados adicionales. En cualquier caso, hay tela por cortar y mucho que podemos hacer para cerrarlo de la forma más ventajosa posible.

Me siento como Jordan el 15 de junio de 1998. Su último partido antes de retirarse, jugando la final de la NBA y poniendo el broche de oro con canasta ganadora en los últimos segundos. Ahora me tengo que poner a intentar finalizar esta aventura metiendo el gol por la escuadra en el descuento.

Y siempre hay opciones de reaparición porque el hang-over va a ser de toma y lomo.

De verdad, son ustedes (he ido uno a uno thankeándoles) maravillosos.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2012)

Prisa, veo que puede subir hasta 0,90 perfectamente en lo que sería un gallardete en diario. Eso sí, stop loss en 0,79.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2012)

Los pastos de ayer: cruce AUD/USD y DAX. Principalmente el primero.


----------



## bluebeetle (4 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus

no escribo mucho en el hilo, pero sí que lo sigo habitualmente.

Sólo quiero transmitirle ánimo, y si me lo permite, recordarle que caer no es lo importante. Levantarse sí lo es. Usted reparte todos los días sapiencia y buen humor a raudales. Es de los que se levantan. Seguro que se casca un triple como los de Magic cuando más falta hace.

Buena suerte, y que obtenga justicia en estos momentos difíciles.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Feb 2012)

Janus, yo también quiero desearte mucho ánimo en estos momentos, no puedo añadir nada porque todo te lo han dicho ya. Estoy segura de que no te van a faltar las oportunidades.

Por los datos que has dado, parece que tu indemnización puede ser una cantidad importante, quizás sea el momento de dar el salto al trading profesional "pollastre style".

En todo caso, mucha suerte.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus

Me entristeció leerle, pero poco puedo aportarle que le sea de ayuda. 

Debo AGRADECERLE, así con mayúsculas, sus aportaciones y generosidad.

Y desearle lo mejor, es usted muy grande


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, yo iré contracorriente, si finalmente le despiden, ENHORABUENA, usted demuestra una inteligencia barbara para los negocios, y seguro 100% que de la experiencia sacara algo positivo.

Comprendo el vértigo del cambio, pero creo francamente que sabrá no solo encontrar otro trabajo, si no que además lo encontrara con mejores condiciones. Y no olvide que mejorar condiciones no tiene porque reflejarse en el sueldo, se pueden reflejar en mas tiempo libre, menos viajes obligados, menos reuniones(que nos joden sus chivatazos de scalp)...

Animo!


----------



## krooxy (4 Feb 2012)

No escribo mucho por aqui, pero os sigo desde hace bastante tiempo.

Animo Janus. Todo en esta vida pasa y la felicidad esta en vivirla, en nada mas.

Entiendo que con tantos años en una empresa sientas esa nostalgia, los cambios son asi hasta los que son para mejor.

Aproveche la oportunidad para aprender mas y mucho animo que seguro que lo soluciona todo positivamente, capacidades no le faltan, segun intuyo por los comentarios que hace por aqui.

Gracias por compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, veo que puede subir hasta 0,90 perfectamente en lo que sería un gallardete en diario. Eso sí, stop loss en 0,79.



Gracias, con esto me apaño.

Por cierto, para mí el más grande ha sido "Magic" Johnson. Y usted un poco me lo recuerda: repartiendo asistencias en este hilo.


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.
> 
> Mi empresa se vende (es así porque un accionista lo puede hacer unilateralmente y parece que tiene comprador) y tengo muchas papeletas para que me larguen. Si pueden evitar a la gente del private equity, háganlo.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo han dicho, pero eres un CRACK con mayúsculas, y eso no depende del contexto. La empresa no hace al empleado, sino al revés, y si el proyecto llegó a ilusionarte y te sentiste realizado en él, sin duda fue por el trabajo que realizaste a diario. Tal vez la empresa se marche, pero tú te quedas, y eso, amigo Janus, es lo importante, porque oficinas y nombres las hay a patadas, pero gente competente, eso sí es un bien escaso, del que tú, afortunadamente, llevas bien cargada la mochila.

Ánimos y suerte para esas cosas que no dependen de ti ;-)


----------



## McFly (4 Feb 2012)

Bueno ya salí de sacyr.
No entre con todo, fue una toma de contacto. QueriA ver las comisiones y tal.
Resumen:
300 acciones de sacyr a 3,66 y me descuentan de la cuenta corriente 1111,02€
Las vendí hoy a 3,73 a ver cuanto me ingresan. Las vendí todas.
El broker es BBVA y según. La publicidad la comisión es de 5€ por cada operación de menos de 4000€.... Pero ya parecen en la compra me metieron 1€ de mas.... 
Con q broker trabajáis vosotros??
Que os parece la comisión?
Me volverán a cobrar en la venta?
Consejos Pls estoy mu verde aun


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2012)

Acuerdo Atenas-UE sobre cómo recapitalizar los bancos griegos - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Acuerdo Atenas-UE sobre cómo recapitalizar los bancos griegos - elEconomista.es



Lunes pepoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Claca (4 Feb 2012)

GRIFOLS:

Tal y comentaba hace poco, este es un valor con un aspecto extremadamente saludable y que acaba de activar un objetivo alcista, con el añadido de ir a su bola sin correlacionarse con el mercado, lo cual es un extra en estos momentos de duda.







El precio nos cuenta su historia con tres sencillos canales y un pull a la figura de giro. La verticalidad y rapidez con la que ha desarrollado el último tramo al alza avala la propuesta. 

Sigue muy fuerte y sería prudente esperar a un recorte antes de entrar para asegurar un stop asumible. Intentaré comentarlo si finalmente éste se produce y miraremos entonces cómo plantear una operativa, aunque no puedo prometer nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Feb 2012)

IBEX:
si supera los 8890-8900 inicia activa el 2º alcista hasta los 9360, haciendo una figura de doble techo con un rango de 1850 ptos, y cerrando el gap de los 8950. Ese rango de 1850 activado posteriormente cuando caiga de los 7500 va a coincidir con el final de una 3º estructura bajista que enviará al ibex a los 5700-5800 en ambos casos técnicos. A ver que nos dicen el tiempo. 





Estos escenarios, ya los manejamos en octubre y noviembre, aunque sí que es cierto que no eramos tan optimistas hace un mes. Las MM50 y MM200 se van a tocar aunque no comparten sentido, nada, va a ser un cruce en forma de nudo. En todo caso, ahora si que tengo claro que nos despeñamos.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GRIFOLS:
> 
> Tal y comentaba hace poco, este es un valor con un aspecto extremadamente saludable y que acaba de activar un objetivo alcista, con el añadido de ir a su bola sin correlacionarse con el mercado, lo cual es un extra en estos momentos de duda.
> 
> ...



Los perros bajistas la tienen muy controlada cerca del 16% del capital,la dejaran que se levante para luego volverla atacar pero no tiene perspectivas
de remontar el vuelo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Feb 2012)

Explicación rapidilla del doble objetivo en los 5.700:
- 3º estructura: la 2º fue entre los 11.100 y los 7.500 (y la 1ª entre los 12.200 y los 8.600 ptos): 3.600 ptos de rango que iniciaría la 3ª en los 9.300 ptos, menos esos 3.600 ptos = 5.700 ptos.
- doble techo en 9.300 ptos con clavicular en los 7.500 ptos: nos da un rango de 1.800 ptos activados por debajo de 7.500 ptos = 5.700 ptos.
Eso es todo


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2012)

Bueeeno... después de todos estos días fuera de onda y de mercado después de tocar los 1326 del SP, después de acabar de presentar las propuestas que tenía pendientes, después de cruzar los dedos a ver si sale... y después de que el viernes Hacienda me avisara de que van a tocarme las narices... esta tarde he decidido cambiar de aires y dejarles este gráfico a ver qué les parece.

Anatomía comparada de índices mundiales desde los máximos de 2007:







¿que les parece la analogía? Es hora de que el Nikkei se cobre su tributo? y el diferencial del Bovespa vuelva al redil?

Ahora voy a leerles un rato...


----------



## FranR (4 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso de operar en el mercado cerrado, no la he cogido. More details please.
> 
> Por cierto gracias!!!!




Eso no iba para usted, era para un "bombillo" que se ha metido en cosas que no entiende, a destiempo y en un sitio donde su comentario sobraba....

Lo dicho, suerte.


----------



## << 49 >> (4 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lunes pepoonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



También puede ser que todo eso esté descontado.

Además el SP ya ha subido mucho y le va tocando corregir. ¿No decís por aquí que el SP es el que manda?

Que conste que yo pienso que la bolsa es aleatoria, pero puestos a opinar...


----------



## atlanterra (4 Feb 2012)

Mucho ánimo Janus, y muchas gracias también por los buenos ratos que nos haces pasar leyéndote.

Aunque en el peor de los casos te despidan, siempre habrá trabajo para personas como tu.

Un saludo,


----------



## aksarben (4 Feb 2012)

Poco más que añadir a lo que ya han dicho el resto de compis del hilo, salvo recordarte que todo pasa, de todo se sale.

Un abrazo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Feb 2012)

Janus, ánimo. Menos haber comprado telefónica a 20-19 o 18 €, el resto de los problemas tienen solución..:rolleye:


----------



## goldbolsa (4 Feb 2012)

Hay gente que ha aprovechado la ocasión y se ha forrado, otra cosa es que cuando se gire el mercado sepa salirse a tiempo. 

Al final la bolsa es subirse a un tren en marcha y bajarse (tirarse) antes que decarrile.

*Ejemplo de Cartera:*

30.98% de rentabilidad, cartera Aletes en Bolsia.com


----------



## Fraction (5 Feb 2012)

Un Saludo


----------



## faraico (5 Feb 2012)

Lo subo desde la segunda pagina....animo que ya mañana vuelve pepón...los cortod agrarrense a las kalandrakas...todo esto según mi riguroso AT


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo subo desde la segunda pagina....animo que ya mañana vuelve pepón...los cortod agrarrense a las kalandrakas...todo esto según mi riguroso AT


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2012)

por cierto, la bolsa israelí ha cerrado en positivo +0.67%


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, la bolsa israelí ha cerrado en positivo +0.67%



Mañana veremos que toca aquí, Grecia sigue mareando

La mayoría de los alemanes quiere que Grecia abandone el euro | Negocios | Reuters


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, la bolsa israelí ha cerrado en positivo +0.67%



Espérate a ver si mañana va a ser día de griego sin valesina. Es tan claro que tienen que salirse de Europa que solo queda el momento de decidir cuándo. Y como éstos no son tontos del todo y tienen elecciones a la vista .... lo mismo se ponen en "pues ahora decido yo".

Ojete que queda mucho partido.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

"waiting no more".

Este es el nombre que le vamos a poner a la vela que cumpla las siguientes características.
-Es una vela diaria.
-Es totalmente roja, al menos en el 90% de la amplitud del día.
-Tiene una bajada en el día de al menos el 4%.
-Ensombrece las últimas 6 velas.

Apuestas?. Yo creo que en breve. A ver si los griegos demuestran un poco de orgullo. Les han lanzado un "basta ya" y ellos van a decir "tenéis razón, basta ya de gorronearos que os habéis dado cuenta"


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Espérate a ver si mañana va a ser día de griego sin valesina. Es tan claro que tienen que salirse de Europa que solo queda el momento de decidir cuándo. Y como éstos no son tontos del todo y tienen elecciones a la vista .... lo mismo se ponen en "pues ahora decido yo".
> 
> Ojete que queda mucho partido.



lo ideal sería lllevar al ibex a 9300 y continuación a 7800, pero está muerto ¿a cómo se pondria el SP ? 1450........:ouch: al DAX igual lo llevan a 6900 .
Sería una churrascada descomunal


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus ojalá que sea más pronto que tarde


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Janus ojalá que sea más pronto que tarde



Ojalá, por los que están cortos y pillados ..... y por los que necesitamos un movimiento claro y potente en el que echar nitroglicerina para armar la de San Quintín.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2012)

Buenas a todos los hermanos conforeros. 
Que la semana que entra os sea propicia.
¿Será la del guano?¿pepón seguira con nosotros?
_We'll see._


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buenas a todos los hermanos conforeros.
> Que la semana que entra os sea propicia.
> ¿Será la del guano?¿pepón seguira con nosotros?
> _We'll see._



Se está montando una de la leche en Atenas. Puede ser que de esta noche no pase, o que suceda una desgracia social.
Está el twitter que revienta y otros blogs.


----------



## Defcon (5 Feb 2012)

Como dice Janus, esta noche puede suceder algo muy muy gordo y mañana guano.. a ver como abre Asia... 

Por cierto en xe.com el EUR/USD a 1,3117 y cerró el viernes a 1,3154


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

failout vs bailout. Ahí está el tema y los ciudadanos irán por el primero porque llevan mucho tiempo puteados y para seguir igual ... lo mismo es mejor probar de otra fuente.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo creo que mañana podríamos hacer un máximo para corregir un poco, pero insisto en que será muy poco y pronto volveremos a subir de nuevo.

Un apunte:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/282729-se-esta-liando-en-grecia-rumor-de-default.html


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

It seems that the meeting between Papademos & the party leaders has finished. Samaras left without making comments


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2012)

guanas noches amigos :Baile:


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Karatzaferis: "I won't assist to an explosion of a revolution by poverty stricken people which will burn down Europe"


Qué mal pinta el tema, amigos. A saber qué quiere decir pero perfectamente puede ser que no va a dar por el culo a sus cuidadanos bajándoles aún más el sueldo ....

Game over!


----------



## robergarc (5 Feb 2012)

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí, pero este hilo me sigue emocionando, cada vez que entro, como el primer día.

No son posts lo que hay en él, son haikus. Y una adrenalina compartida, incluso por los que estamos fuera.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

you figure it out: karatzaferis--"i will not contribute to the eruption of the revolution from poverty that will raze all of europe"

A ver si se van a cagar a última hora. Quiere decir que no quiere suspender pagos para evitar el contagio en el resto de Europa?.

Si es así, deberían utilizar la manifestación de ahora para cortarle los huevos. Tienen una oportunidad histórica de cerrar el círculo.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Feb 2012)

Un buen bajon mañana vendria bien para volver a entrar en los hoteles,a ver si hay suerte
y los griegos se van a la mierda ya


Donde esta el Tonuel??? ,cojonesss yaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nunca aparecere este forero cuando se le necesita::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2012)

Esto es como una lágrima en la lluvía si se consuma el griego griego. Pero estaba aburrido y he actualizado mi gráfico de...













Sigue pepónica en un dentro de un canal o dentro de gallardete (es un gallardete?)
Hogo con el volumen decreciente. 
Como le de por darse la vuelta ahora o en 0.85€, pierda esos 0.78€... cuidadin que se va por el barranquillo ->0.62€


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2012)

Lo peor que les puede pasar a los bajistas es que salgan malas noticias que estén descontadas. Más vale que haya acuerdo, que yo quiero guano duradero, o si finalmente hay quiebra, que más temprano que tarde la habrá, que venga acompañada de una "solución".


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo peor que les puede pasar a los bajistas es que salgan malas noticias que estén descontadas. Más vale que haya acuerdo, que yo quiero guano duradero, o si finalmente hay quiebra, que más temprano que tarde la habrá, que venga acompañada de una "solución".



Amigo, me sorprendería mucho que el default estuviera descontado. La subida de la banca y la relajacion de las primas de deuda no parece que indiquen eso.

En cualquier caso, y siendo razonables ... habrá acuerdo porque total ... los que salen perdiendo con los griegos de la calle y del día a día ... y esos no deciden.


----------



## monicagt (5 Feb 2012)

Me pregunto si la prensa esta noche hará eco de las noticias sobre Grecia, o como siempre nos tendremos que informar de primera mano por los foros y el twitter...


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, me sorprendería mucho que el default estuviera descontado. La subida de la banca y la relajacion de las primas de deuda no parece que indiquen eso.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y siendo razonables ... habrá acuerdo porque total ... los que salen perdiendo con los griegos de la calle y del día a día ... y esos no deciden.



Si lo sabemos nosotros, ¿cómo no lo van a saber ellos? 

Todo es teatro. Una mala noticia no tiene por qué impedir caídas, pero los giros son mucho más fáciles de intepretar cuando la volatilidad está más contenida y todo sucede en un entorno positivo para la inversión, así que, puestos a pedir, mejor que todo salga bien.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si lo sabemos nosotros, ¿cómo no lo van a saber ellos?
> 
> Todo es teatro. Una mala noticia no tiene por qué impedir caídas, pero los giros son mucho más fáciles de intepretar cuando la volatilidad está más contenida y todo sucede en un entorno positivo para la inversión, así que, puestos a pedir, mejor que todo salga bien.



Totalmente de acuerdo en eso. Mañana caerá o no en función de decisiones ya tomadas por las manos fuertes. La justificación será una u otra noticia.


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto es como una lágrima en la lluvía si se consuma el griego griego. Pero estaba aburrido y he actualizado mi gráfico de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gallardete creo que no, no tiene mástil erecto :XX:


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Me pregunto si la prensa esta noche hará eco de las noticias sobre Grecia, o como siempre nos tendremos que informar de primera mano por los foros y el twitter...



En el inmundo no sale en portada, tampoco en 'europa' solo en 'economía' y aunque es la primera noticia es un bloque pequeño.

Es decir, hay que buscarlo.

En el pis hay que buscarla en economía, está bastante abajo y es un cuadro pequeño y bastante resumido.

Nada, que no le dan ni la más mínima importancia.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Feb 2012)

Este culebron me suena bastante. Mañana aviso de "los mercados" (que malos eh?, siempre echando la culpa a los mercados), luego unos dias de semi-calma porque se vuelve a avanzar y para mediados-finales de semana, acuerdo por el buen comun y tal.

Me equivocare, puede, pero es que esto esta muy visto ya.


----------



## Mulder (5 Feb 2012)

Señores, es la Superbowl en USA, lo de Grecia hoy no le va a interesar a nadie, mañana si ::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Este culebron me suena bastante. Mañana aviso de "los mercados" (que malos eh?, siempre echando la culpa a los mercados), luego unos dias de semi-calma porque se vuelve a avanzar y para mediados-finales de semana, acuerdo por el buen comun y tal.
> 
> Me equivocare, puede, pero es que esto esta muy visto ya.



Estara muy visto pero lleva decadas funcionando y cazando gacelas::


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2012)

*Quiero sangre y gacelas descarnadas*


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, es la Superbowl en USA, lo de Grecia hoy no le va a interesar a nadie, mañana si ::



Lo más sensato que he escuchado en días ::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Feb 2012)

Mañana van a estar los bancos calentitos,calentitos...y no digo mas que aluego to se sabe


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Karatzaferis: "I won't assist to an explosion of a revolution by poverty stricken people which will burn down Europe"
> 
> 
> Qué mal pinta el tema, amigos. A saber qué quiere decir pero perfectamente puede ser que no va a dar por el culo a sus cuidadanos bajándoles aún más el sueldo ....
> ...



lastima........el socialismo se acaba cuiando se acaba el dinero de los demás, (eso si, la UE es corresponsable de la situación por haberlo permitido)

La jugada le ha salido de cine, incluso a Panpandreu(supongo que estará en alguna isla caribeña), a los bancos le ha dado tiempo de asumir pérdidas.
Ahora toca Portugal, luego nosotros


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lastima........el socialismo se acaba cuiando se acaba el dinero de los demás, (eso si, la UE es corresponsable de la situación por haberlo permitido)
> 
> La jugada le ha salido de cine, incluso a Panpandreu(supongo que estará en alguna isla caribeña), a los bancos le ha dado tiempo de asumir pérdidas.
> Ahora toca Portugal, luego nosotros



En twitter aparecen comentarios sobre que la Troika ha tenido que ceder en algunas exigencias (seguro que las endulcorarán). Si es así, va a ser barra libre porque no hay quien entienda tanta insistencia por una aceituna como Grecia. Si a ellos les permiten de todo .... España va a poder directamente no pagar y no la echan del cortijo europeo.


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2012)

Grecia terminará cayendo sí o sí. La deuda es impagable aunque apliquen quitas.

Sólo se está ganando tiempo para que las pérdidas de los bancos germanos y gabachos puedan asumirlas.

Mientras tanto, si tienen que hacer pasar jambre a la población, no pasa nada.

Lo he dicho mil veces, los putos bancos no entienden el fair play. Lo de asumir riesgos con posibilidad de pérdidas no va con ellos.


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Feb 2012)

Boas noites!! Me he salido de repsol ( Stop profit mediante) con un 6% de plusvis. Me está tentando estos precios de estos dias. El precio se ha apoyado en una linea ascendente de los últimos meses enclavada en una canal tambien ascendente
Como lo veis??

Votin..tú no andabas esperando estos precios??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2012)

*[Novartis]*

No lo tengo muy claro, a ver si alguien me _halluda_







Lo veo más claro si normalizo el precio a €

*[Novartis en euros]*


----------



## Tubes (5 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus,

Mucho animo. Creo que este es gracias a usted y los demas compañeros el mejor hilo del foro. Ahora que dispongo de tiempo por motivos "de crisis" me leo el hilo enterito intentando aprender algo.

Se lo digo por propia experiencia. A veces nos abren las puertas sin nosotros desearlo y al cabo de un tiempo vemos que es lo mejor que nos ha podido pasar es salir.

Un saludo


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Novartis]*
> 
> No lo tengo muy claro, a ver si alguien me _halluda_
> 
> ...



Está muy claro. Enmedio de un canal nunca hay que invertir porque las referencias de stop quedan lejos. Hay que esperar a que llegue a uno de los lados y ahí decidir si hay rebote o no en función de indicadores, volumen, progresión de minimos / maximos anteriores ... vamos, lo normal.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches hamijos.

Estos días por problemas familiares no he podido burbujear a gusto y aunque les he leído religioamente no me ha dado tiempo a escribir.

Entré con todos los dineros que no he metido en depósito en IBE en 4.50 y me salí el viernes en 4.65.

Así que este finde ha sido especialmente dulce


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Novartis]*
> 
> No lo tengo muy claro, a ver si alguien me _halluda_



Tal y como lo veo yo, no es un HCHi, más bien un doble mínimo en el entorno de los 38$. Luego el posible doble techo que comentas tampoco sería tal, porque como bien señalas, está partido por la mitad con ese guano hasta la zona de soporte. En general lo que se ve es un gran movimiento lateral.


----------



## Estilicón (5 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está muy claro. Enmedio de un canal nunca hay que invertir porque las referencias de stop quedan lejos. Hay que esperar a que llegue a uno de los lados y ahí decidir si hay rebote o no en función de indicadores, volumen, progresión de minimos / maximos anteriores ... vamos, lo normal.



Pero, ¿podría meterse largo buscando los 45? Está en 42,50 o así, la tendencia está al alza y los indicadores por lo que veo marcan compra (¿o estoy equivocado?). Y está cerca de la parte baja del canal que anda (mirando así a ojo) por los 42 si no veo mal (y ese podría ser el SL).

Podría ser una operación para un 4-5% con un SL entorno al 1-1.5%. Para una operación a corto plazo estaría bastante bien (al menos para mi).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2012)

Gracias D. Janus y Monsieur Claca, a esperar a los extremos de ese canal (Si me acuerdo , l metere en favoritosy pondre alarma). La cosa es que si lo ves en euros, la figura cambia bastante. Cosas de domingos , como eso de ponerse a mirar pisicos a ver como van los precios. 

Atenti peloti


37m útiles 225.000€ (hoyga que le rebajo 15.000€!!!!)

Ya no miro más hasta el año que viene.. ::


----------



## Estilicón (5 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 37m útiles 225.000€ (hoyga que le rebajo 15.000€!!!!)
> 
> Ya no miro más hasta el año que viene.. ::



jojojojo, casi 40 kilos por un LOFT de 37 metros.

No pagaba yo eso ni aunque el LOFT estuviera situado dentro de la alhambra.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Pero, ¿podría meterse largo buscando los 45? Está en 42,50 o así, la tendencia está al alza y los indicadores por lo que veo marcan compra (¿o estoy equivocado?). Y está cerca de la parte baja del canal que anda (mirando así a ojo) por los 42 si no veo mal (y ese podría ser el SL).
> 
> Podría ser una operación para un 4-5% con un SL entorno al 1-1.5%. Para una operación a corto plazo estaría bastante bien (al menos para mi).



Para mi gusto, demasiado riesgo por la pérdida de referencias. Ese stop de 1,5% no es muy fiable al no corresponder con soporte o resistencia. Es mejor esperar a buscar un punto más seguro. Esto va de probabilidad y no pasa nada por esperar. Hay mil trenes, más de los que pudiéramos invertir si tirásemos a todos.

Entonces, si hay más operaciones posibles que operaciones reales, se puede elegir.

Mi humilde opinión. Vamos que yo no me jugaría un chavo así .... lo cual no quiere decir que no se vaya a comportar de forma alcista. Si modificara mi técnica de esta forma, creo que sería un follón porque tendría motivos para entrar cada minuto en varios activos.

Un saludo


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jojojojo, casi 40 kilos por un LOFT de 37 metros.
> 
> No pagaba yo eso ni aunque el LOFT estuviera situado dentro de la alhambra.



Ups!!!, pues lo compramos y alquilamos a los chicos esos de "grandes mudanzas" que echan en Cuatro los domingos por la mañana. Lo llevamos al Paseo de la Castellana y lo vendemos por 800.000::

Qué bárbaros!


----------



## Estilicón (5 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Para mi gusto, demasiado riesgo por la pérdida de referencias. Ese stop de 1,5% no es muy fiable al no corresponder con soporte o resistencia. Es mejor esperar a buscar un punto más seguro. Esto va de probabilidad y no pasa nada por esperar. Hay mil trenes, más de los que pudiéramos invertir si tirásemos a todos.
> 
> Entonces, si hay más operaciones posibles que operaciones reales, se puede elegir.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por esta respuesta. Con estas explicaciones de gráficos "reales" me resulta muy útil para aprender .

En ese gráfico yo ponía como SL si rompía la parte baja del canal alcista que había dibujado en el segundo gráfico y que andaba por los 42 (un 1% por encima de donde andaba ahora, dándole un 0.5 más de margen).

Por lo que me ha parecido entenderte, no pones stop en la posible ruptura de un canal (ruptura en dirección contraria a tu operativa) sino que operas solo cerca de soportes y resistencias, y actúas en función de lo que puedan decir indicadores y siempre que el R/R sea lo suficientemente bueno. ¿Es así?.


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Feb 2012)

Que ha pasado con EADS?

Ni lo había mirado y ahora revisando un poco la semana me he quedado así ::


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Muchas gracias por esta respuesta. Con estas explicaciones de gráficos "reales" me resulta muy útil para aprender .
> 
> En ese gráfico yo ponía como SL si rompía la parte baja del canal alcista que había dibujado en el segundo gráfico y que andaba por los 42 (un 1% por encima de donde andaba ahora, dándole un 0.5 más de margen).
> 
> Por lo que me ha parecido entenderte, no pones stop en la posible ruptura de un canal (ruptura en dirección contraria a tu operativa) sino que operas solo cerca de soportes y resistencias, y actúas en función de lo que puedan decir indicadores y siempre que el R/R sea lo suficientemente bueno. ¿Es así?.



Eso es. Es la búsqueda incesante de situaciones que maximicen la probabilidad de éxito con una referencia de stop ajustada y con sentido. Se trata de muchos pocos pero fiables en la medida de los posible. Son esas situaciones las que permiten trabajar con objetivos (stop profits) más de 3 veces el riesgo asumido por el stop loss (que es ajustado por la técnica utilizada). De esta forma con un hit ratio del 50% le aseguro que se puede ganar un pastón. Por eso decimos que trabajar sin stops es una locura. Tanta como que un error puede costar las plusvis de varios meses de buen hacer.

Le adjunto un link muy interesante. Parece muy diferente a lo expuesto anteriormente pero piénselo bien. En esencia es lo mismo porque busca situaciones extremas donde lo probable es "tender" otra vez a la media. En cualquier caso, los stops son mandatory porque la irracionalidad puede ser aún más extrema .... y sucede lo que le pasó a LTCM.

Stat-Arb: Una Estrategia de Bajo Riesgo y Ganadora por Excelencia


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2012)

Miren lo que me han pasado. Lo que se llevaron calentito unos pájaros. Multipliquen el numero de quotes por bastantes dolares por cada uno .... y la plantilla se quedó en bolas.

Años después apareció en prensa una inspección de Haciendo por valor de 110M de euros y se libraron porque la corporación asumió los impuestos y sanciones pendientes.

Con dos ******** olé!

Accenture S.C.A.


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

SP guanas noches. Me he quedado con las ganas de enchufarle 4 minis que tenía pensado. Voy a buscar un buen punto de entrada, aunque me cueste algo de sueño.


----------



## Estilicón (6 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es. Es la búsqueda incesante de situaciones que maximicen la probabilidad de éxito con una referencia de stop ajustada y con sentido. Se trata de muchos pocos pero fiables en la medida de los posible. Son esas situaciones las que permiten trabajar con objetivos (stop profits) más de 3 veces el riesgo asumido por el stop loss (que es ajustado por la técnica utilizada). De esta forma con un hit ratio del 50% le aseguro que se puede ganar un pastón. Por eso decimos que trabajar sin stops es una locura. Tanta como que un error puede costar las plusvis de varios meses de buen hacer.
> 
> Le adjunto un link muy interesante. Parece muy diferente a lo expuesto anteriormente pero piénselo bien. En esencia es lo mismo porque busca situaciones extremas donde lo probable es "tender" otra vez a la media. En cualquier caso, los stops son mandatory porque la irracionalidad puede ser aún más extrema .... y sucede lo que le pasó a LTCM.
> 
> Stat-Arb: Una Estrategia de Bajo Riesgo y Ganadora por Excelencia



Muchas gracias. 

Me lo he imprimido y me lo leeré mañana con tranquilidad, cuando ande más despejado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 37m útiles 225.000€ (hoyga que le rebajo 15.000€!!!!)
> 
> Ya no miro más hasta el año que viene.. ::



¿Por qué lo llaman LOFT cuando quieren decir apartamento mondo y lirondo? :ouch:

Por cierto, se perdió en el otro hilo pero, ¿algún motero me comentaría que opina de una Marauder/Virago/Aquila de 250 como primera moto para el que suscribe para hacer unos 2x15km diarios (mitad urbano, mitad interurbano)? (con carné A desde hace unos años, aunque mi contacto con las dos ruedas se limita a pedalear)


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

Venga, un par de cortos en la plata con stop ajustado a 20 pipos.


----------



## vyk (6 Feb 2012)

De momento el Nikkei abre con fuerza: +1,23%


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> De momento el Nikkei abre con fuerza: +1,23%




Dándose ahora contra la media exponencial de 200 figuras en series horarias y Hong Kong llegando a resistencia notable. Punto importante.


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Venga, un par de cortos en la plata con stop ajustado a 20 pipos.



Cerramos con 10 pipos de reward. A dormir.


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

Venga, un poco de amor para el foro, el NIKKEI:







Todavía le quedaría algo de margen o


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2012)

Greek parties face Monday EU bailout deadline | Reuters


> "The political leaders must give their response in principle by noon tomorrow, so that it can be taken to the Euro Working Group in Brussels," said PASOK spokesman Panos Beglitis.
> 
> BIG ISSUES
> 
> ...




... el caso es que los de siempre ganen pasta siempre y no tengan que perder nunca...

Os dejo este enlace sobre el tema de las ejecuciones hipotecarias en USA. O palman los propietarios o palman los fondos de pensiones. Pero los bancos que han sido los auténticos beneficiarios, esos nunca...

HUD Secretary Expects “Substantial” Payment of Foreclosure Fraud Settlement with MBS Investor Money | FDL News Desk

Tengo conmigo a uno al que le gusta mucho la caza... voy a tener que ir interesándome un poco más por el tema... sobre todo caza mayor.


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

CABK (CRITERIA):

En el último comentario que hice comenté que sobre los 4 euros se le iban a complicar las cosas. Está pasando.







Toca salir de forma preventiva, la figura de giro, situación, divergencias, todo parece apuntar a que el proceso de distribución está madurado.

Difícilmente se podrá encontrar un punto mejor para bajarse del carro. Si finalmente resuelve al alza, ya habrá tiempo de incorporarse de nuevo, pero de otro modo nos arriesgamos a perder un 5% hasta ver confirmado el giro a la baja.

Si pierde los 3,75 es venta sin ningún tipo de remordimiento o duda.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Buenos días señores, parece que queremos ir hacía abajo, pero solo será para que los cortos nos relajemos y asustar largos o empezará EL movimiento?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

guanos dias :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (6 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias :Baile:



Deberias estar durmiendo
Es que el olor a guano no te deja dormir???


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias :Baile:



Veras, entras y esto se viene arriba... 

De hecho ha sido postear tu y ponerse la vela en minutos verde...(Dax)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Veras, entras y esto se viene arriba...
> 
> De hecho ha sido postear tu y ponerse la vela en minutos verde...(Dax)



con que respeten el 8900 al cierre aqui no pasa na  

estoy de vuelta en ejpain amigo votin


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Veras, entras y esto se viene arriba...
> 
> De hecho ha sido postear tu y ponerse la vela en minutos verde...(Dax)



Va a ser gafe como la Pantoja...


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a ser gafe como la Pantoja...



Joder es que a sido tal cual.

Entra y el Dax a -0.37% y según postea, poco a poco recuperando y ahora mismo -0.20%


Se podría cortar la yema de los dedos!


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

muchos por ahi diciendo que rompimos la resistencia del ibex , me recuerda a los 11160 delibex cuando rompimos la resistencia del 10950 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



ustec se refiere a grecia 

El último informe de la troika sobre las finanzas griegas se refieren a una "condiciones catastróficas", y agregó que el país se ha quedado corto ante los objetivos de ahorro, según el Bild Zeitung.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec se refiere a grecia
> 
> El último informe de la troika sobre las finanzas griegas se refieren a una "condiciones catastróficas", y agregó que el país se ha quedado corto ante los objetivos de ahorro, según el Bild Zeitung.



Rick Grimes es pepón, y va a por usted :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Rick Grimes es pepón, y va a por usted :XX:



digale al ricky que le estoy esperando en los 8900 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> digale al ricky que le estoy esperando en los 8900 :Baile:



¿Pero usted no estaba en telefónica?
Aclárese, que lo veo disperso.
Rick no tendrá piedad si se despista.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero usted no estaba en telefónica?



si bueno es que por aqui todo el mundo dice que esto esta pepon cuando el ibex sube , sin tener en cuenta que yo estoy corto en TEF pense que ustec tampoco lo tendria en cuenta , por cierto TEF esta guanisima pa unos cortos


----------



## pyn (6 Feb 2012)

¿Qué le pasa a TRE? Anda lanzada después de dar dividendos. Resistencia próxima 31€.


----------



## bluebeetle (6 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo llaman LOFT cuando quieren decir apartamento mondo y lirondo? :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto, se perdió en el otro hilo pero, ¿algún motero me comentaría que opina de una Marauder/Virago/Aquila de 250 como primera moto para el que suscribe para hacer unos 2x15km diarios (mitad urbano, mitad interurbano)? (con carné A desde hace unos años, aunque mi contacto con las dos ruedas se limita a pedalear)



Pues una buena elección. De lo mejorcito para sus necesidades, si no le gustan los scooters.

Esas motos, como la YBR,o la Special, son motos estables, fáciles de conducir, y suficientes en carretera. No tan ágiles en ciudad como un scooter, pero con potencia suficiente para imprevistos y la ventaja de mayor estabilidad por el diámetro de rueda. Si tiene necesidades sencillas, no se complique, motos sencillas. 

Suerte y cuidado con el tráfico, que el tráfico no tendrá cuidado con usted.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es. Es la búsqueda incesante de situaciones que maximicen la probabilidad de éxito con una referencia de stop ajustada y con sentido. Se trata de muchos pocos pero fiables en la medida de los posible. Son esas situaciones las que permiten trabajar con objetivos (stop profits) más de 3 veces el riesgo asumido por el stop loss (que es ajustado por la técnica utilizada). De esta forma con un hit ratio del 50% le aseguro que se puede ganar un pastón. Por eso decimos que trabajar sin stops es una locura. Tanta como que un error puede costar las plusvis de varios meses de buen hacer.
> 
> Le adjunto un link muy interesante. Parece muy diferente a lo expuesto anteriormente pero piénselo bien. En esencia es lo mismo porque busca situaciones extremas donde lo probable es "tender" otra vez a la media. En cualquier caso, los stops son mandatory porque la irracionalidad puede ser aún más extrema .... y sucede lo que le pasó a LTCM.
> 
> Stat-Arb: Una Estrategia de Bajo Riesgo y Ganadora por Excelencia



.
MUCHAS gracias por el comentario. Dicho así parece hasta fácil.

En cuanto a lo de los stops, decir que a mi me ha costado entenderlo (varios miles de €), pero ya he entendido que mi problema no eran los stops, sino lo que Vd. explica en el comentario: Hay que seleccionar mucho los puntos de entrada, porque si eso lo haces mal ya solo un milagro te pone la posición a favor. 

Si se seleccionan bien los puntos de entrada los SL los ves de forma mucho más fácil y natural.

Luego está la otra parte, claro: que se ejecuten y no te duela, sino que lo aceptes como una parte más del negocio. Mi experiencia dice que ese es el síntoma más claro de que vas por buen camino: Unas veces se gana, otras se pierde y, al final, lo único importante es que el saldo sea positivo y vayas sumando. No hay más.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

ya me moje con TEF y ahora me vuelvo a mojar , ya se que estan prohibidos los coltos en ibex pero yo meteria cortos y pondria el sl en 9000 sin problemas , importante no es operativa a ultracorto osea trading sino con vistas a un par de semanas 

pd esta oportunidad para mi no se presenta en un par de meses asi que como EMEUVE es compañero comparte , los largos en ibex advertidos quedan


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2012)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a TRE? Anda lanzada después de dar dividendos. Resistencia próxima 31€.



No sé que le pasa, pero me alegro, que hoy me está haciendo ganar un dinerillo muy majete.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Los mercados tienen todo a su favor: ni una pega para los alcistas

Los mercados tienen todo a su favor: ni una pega para los alcistas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Y para arriba que van, no le quepa a Ud. ninguna duda...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Y para arriba que van, no le quepa a Ud. ninguna duda...



pues cargue largos , MV no tiene dudas y cargaria cortos en el ibex sino estuviese prohibido y porque ya cargue cortos en TEF 

respetando el SL 9000 8:


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Llevan tiempo cargados, ThyssenKrupp, RWE y Deutsche Telco, mire si quiere como han evolucionado en las ultimas semanas, DTel fue un fallo, pero tirara para arriba. Un pequeño movimiento en falso hacia abajo para soltar lastre no me va a hacer recular, como Ud comprendera.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Llevan tiempo cargados, ThyssenKrupp, RWE y Deutsche Telco, mire si quiere como han evolucionado en las ultimas semanas, DTel fue un fallo, pero tirara para arriba. Un pequeño movimiento en falso hacia abajo para soltar lastre no me va a hacer recular, como Ud comprendera.



pues muy bien por ustec , pero tenga cuidado puede que esto no sea una correccion para seguir subiendo


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Ya me explicara que van a hacer los griegos... o aceptar las condiciones y las ayudas o hundirse en la mierda... ¿Ud que cree?

Y respecto al ciclo macroecononomico, ya va dando algunos visos de saneamiento y estabilidad, lo peor ya ha pasado, van llegando poco a poco datos positivos... ¡hasta han bajado el sueldo a los banqueros!¡Los PPros!


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Janus, parece que esa vela podría marcarse hoy.

Como lo ve?

Significaría cambio de tendencia inmediato y con busqueda de los relevantes inferiores(ya comentados por el señor AQNHV y el Maestro Claca).


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Ya me explicara que van a hacer los griegos... o aceptar las condiciones y las ayudas o hundirse en la mierda... ¿Ud que cree?
> 
> Y respecto al ciclo macroecononomico, ya va dando algunos visos de saneamiento y estabilidad, lo peor ya ha pasado, van llegando poco a poco datos positivos... ¡hasta han bajado el sueldo a los banqueros!¡Los PPros!



por experiencia estando tan sobrecomprados y con el rally de los indices serios , yo esperaria el default de grecia


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus, parece que esa vela podría marcarse hoy.
> 
> Como lo ve?
> 
> Significaría cambio de tendencia inmediato y con busqueda de los relevantes inferiores(ya comentados por el señor AQNHV y el Maestro Claca).



se olvida ustec de humilde servidor :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se olvida ustec de humilde servidor :fiufiu:



El humilde servidor lleva desde enero anunciando caídas, y entre tanto hemos subido 500 puntos.

Como mi cartera no puede aguantar 500 puntos en contra de manera sostenida, prefiero confiar en un tío más certero.

Espero que no se moleste


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Recojo 13% de profit en Thyssen que se va a tomar un respiro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El humilde servidor lleva desde enero anunciando caídas, y entre tanto hemos subido 500 puntos.
> 
> Como mi cartera no puede aguantar 500 puntos en contra de manera sostenida, prefiero confiar en un tío más certero.
> 
> Espero que no se moleste



Las caidas negativas no van a pararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :XX:

Luego caerá y dirá: _siyalodeciayo_ (Mulder ©)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El humilde servidor lleva desde enero anunciando caídas, y entre tanto hemos subido 500 puntos.
> 
> Como mi cartera no puede aguantar 500 puntos en contra de manera sostenida, prefiero confiar en un tío más certero.
> 
> Espero que no se moleste



las caidas anunciadas no son o eran a cortisimo aun asi MV estaria en la ruina si se empeñara en aguantar 500 puntos en contra :rolleye:

MV dio operativas con entradas y salidas asi que no a tenido que aguantar perdidas latentes


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MUCHAS gracias por el comentario. Dicho así parece hasta fácil.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los stops, decir que a mi me ha costado entenderlo (varios miles de €), pero ya he entendido que mi problema no eran los stops, sino lo que Vd. explica en el comentario: Hay que seleccionar mucho los puntos de entrada, porque si eso lo haces mal ya solo un milagro te pone la posición a favor.
> ...



Que sepas que a todos nos ha costado un buen dinero el aprender lo necesarios que son los stops. Es jodido porque se aprende cuando a uno le enculan y ve que con un stop no le hubieran jodido.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Recojo 13% de profit en Thyssen que se va a tomar un respiro...



bravo ustec si que sabe , tiene muchos beneficios recoja y a esperar una oportunidad buena dentro de algun tiempo


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Ya me explicara que van a hacer los griegos... o aceptar las condiciones y las ayudas o hundirse en la mierda... ¿Ud que cree?
> 
> Y respecto al ciclo macroecononomico, ya va dando algunos visos de saneamiento y estabilidad, lo peor ya ha pasado, van llegando poco a poco datos positivos... ¡hasta han bajado el sueldo a los banqueros!¡Los PPros!























Hombre para este año, las previsiones del BdE no son muy optimistas que digamos, aunque si es cierto que para 2013 (de momento) nos dan un crecimiento del PIB ¿positivo?. Vamos que nos va a costar arrancar al menos hasta 2014. 
En cuanto a los emergentes, donde se fija buena parte del negocio de muchos del Ibex, tampoco es muy halagüeña la perspectiva bianual.

Ahora mismo casi todo indica que tiene que haber una corrección en todos los índices, que algunos esperamos que roce los 8000 puntos Ibex, pero ya sabemos como es esto. Ahora hacen un apañito con Grecia, nos meten las medidas duras a España (este viernes reforma laboral), aumentan el dinero circulante !Et Voilá los 9.300!

Y no le de bola, que es lo que viene a buscar. Ningún bombillo consiguió tanto con una operación en mes y medio..:XX::XX:

Por cierto, por fin algo de guano, la apertura del eur/dolar ayer ya nos daba alguna pista, de que al menos la jornada mañanera sería dura.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

las operativas de MV no dan perdidas , incluso los cortos en TEF que ahi estuvieron mes y medio siempre en positivo no haga caso de los bombillos como bien dicen por aqui a alguno de esos bombillos ya les gustaria tener el record de MV :rolleye:

por cierto hace un momento di una operativa de cortos en ibex sl 9000


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Sr.Fran...ande andan sus niveles XD


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

> Y no le de bola, que es lo que viene a buscar. Ningún bombillo consiguió tanto con una operación en mes y medio..



Vaya, que pena, ha debido ser pura suerte, a RWE le voy sacando solo otro 12%...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Vaya, que pena, ha debido ser pura suerte, a RWE le voy sacando solo otro 12%...



pues a la saca amigo asegure las plusvis y a esperar una buena oportunidad


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Vaya, que pena, ha debido ser pura suerte, a RWE le voy sacando solo otro 12%...



No me refería con lo de bombillo a usted...leñe no se ciegue y lea bien..

Disfrute las plusvis hombre de Dios...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que sepas que a todos nos ha costado un buen dinero el aprender lo necesarios que son los stops. Es jodido porque se aprende cuando a uno le enculan y ve que con un stop no le hubieran jodido.



.
LO más triste de mi caso es que yo SI empecé poniéndolos, pero pasé una racha que me los volaban todos, empecé a no ponerlos "A VECES", cogí una racha buena en la que saque una pasta (una racha larga de más de 200 ops con más del 80% de aciertos), me lo creí, y en uno de esos "A VECES" casi me sacan del mercado.

Aprendí la lección.


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Bueno eso de disfrutar las plusvis... yo es que soy un ahorrador compulsivo (lo digo en serio) A todo esto... que es un bombillo¿?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Bueno eso de disfrutar las plusvis... yo es que soy un ahorrador compulsivo (lo digo en serio) A todo esto... que es un bombillo¿?



es un poco dificil de explicar , pero por ejemplo franr es un bombillo


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Bueno eso de disfrutar las plusvis... yo es que soy un ahorrador compulsivo (lo digo en serio) A todo esto... que es un bombillo¿?



El Sr. Mulder se lo explicará mejor...

Pero por poner un ejemplo....

Ahora sacamos los gansos del guano, el oso guanoso y disfrutamos de lo rojo del Ibex...peeeero a la tarde se da la vuelta y sube un 1%. Al cierre saldrá alguien que no escribe normalmente, o solo cuando va a su favor la corriente y dirá SIYALODECIAYO o "se veía venir la trampa", pero no ha aparecido mientras estaba todo como el culo de un mandril....eso y más cosas es un BOMBILLO:rolleye:

P.d. Como verá arriba se ha dado por aludido....:::XX::XX:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

Mini subidoncio para animar el tema, a que hoy acabamos en verde???::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Feb 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Pues una buena elección. De lo mejorcito para sus necesidades, si no le gustan los scooters.
> 
> Esas motos, como la YBR,o la Special, son motos estables, fáciles de conducir, y suficientes en carretera. No tan ágiles en ciudad como un scooter, pero con potencia suficiente para imprevistos y la ventaja de mayor estabilidad por el diámetro de rueda. Si tiene necesidades sencillas, no se complique, motos sencillas.
> 
> Suerte y cuidado con el tráfico, que el tráfico no tendrá cuidado con usted.



Muchas gracias por la ayuda. La verdad es que los scooters no me llaman mucho la atención, demasiado "ágiles" para mi gusto (si por "ágiles en ciudad" se refería a aprovechar cualquier hueco :rolleye: ) 

Es un tema que llevo algún tiempo sopesando y, cuando se resuelva un temilla laboral del que estoy pendiente, quizá dé el paso. A ver si puede ser para este verano : Mientras sigo recabando información, así que gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Greco (6 Feb 2012)

Oiga, que aunque me haya dado por aludido no respondo al perfil, yo doy opinion de mi sentimiento de mercado en tiempo real y pongo mis operaciones...


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

Joder volvemos de nuevo a los 8800, ibex a contracorriente.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Oiga, que aunque me haya dado por aludido no respondo al perfil, yo doy opinion de mi sentimiento de mercado en tiempo real y pongo mis operaciones...



Así se hace..de esa forma podrá corroernos la envidia o reírnos despiadadamente de la mandrilada.::

Sr. "Mostruo de las galletas" 8750 si no se rompe , nada que hacer. Nivel relevante, con un buen recorrido hasta 8640.

Arriba ojo con romper los 8834, escopetada sin piedad.


El dax 6712


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Ahora que Claca no me lee... cargué otro corto esta mañana, pero este es para hoy nada más.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

marditoh foro :rolleye:

a TEF le llueven las malas noticias 

Vodafone, Movistar, Orange y Yoigo tendrán que bajar sus tarifas mayoristas hasta un 80% - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2012)

Me he estado mirando un poquito las masas monetarias actualizadas para España. Nos están pegando el de la estampita.

M3 sin efectivo:

2009 -0,8%
2010 -2,2%
2011 -1,2%

Efectivo:

2009 +0,07%
2010 -0,91%
2011 -2,44% (interanual 3º trim.)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2012)

La Comisión de la UE ha afirmado que "ya estamos fuera de los plazos en Grecia". La pelota del paquete de rescate está en manos de las autoridades griegas. La UE busca la conclusión de las conversaciones griegas de forma inminente.

:Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Feb 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he estado mirando un poquito las masas monetarias actualizadas para España. Nos están pegando el de la estampita.
> 
> M3 sin efectivo:
> 
> ...



Puede explicarmelo por favor, 

No se que es M3 sin efectivo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he estado mirando un poquito las masas monetarias actualizadas para España. Nos están pegando el de la estampita.
> 
> M3 sin efectivo:
> 
> ...



Los 





como yo entendemos que se está sacando dinero de españa. Si no es así, exijo explicación 

Gracias por adelantado sr. Atman....


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Feb 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he estado mirando un poquito las masas monetarias actualizadas para España. Nos están pegando el de la estampita.
> 
> M3 sin efectivo:
> 
> ...



mi no entender ::

tenemos inflacion y le estan dando a la impresora a ambos lados del atlantico..........y en esos ratios pone q cada vez hay menos liquidez?????

es asi? q esta pasando entonces?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Puede explicarmelo por favor,
> 
> No se que es *M3 *sin efectivo



va por usted, sr. Chinito!


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ahora que Claca no me lee... cargué otro corto esta mañana, pero este es para hoy nada más.



Claca siempre lee, siempre, hasta cuando el server está caído inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Claca siempre lee, siempre, hasta cuando el server está caído inocho:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> va por usted, sr. Chinito!



Tah quivocao pirata, :no:






Por mi, podria usted brindarme una cartera, abrigaita mu abrigaita.


----------



## kirods (6 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mi no entender ::
> 
> tenemos inflacion y le estan dando a la impresora a ambos lados del atlantico..........y en esos ratios pone q cada vez hay menos liquidez?????
> 
> es asi? q esta pasando entonces?



La única explicación es que los bancos se están aprovisionando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tah quivocao pirata, :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Equivocado por que?
¿No me dirá que no acepta una de estas si me paso a por uno de esos?







::


edit: creo que nos estamos liando :XX:


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

Janus he leido tu post. Lo siento mucho. Me recuerda mucho al video de warren buffet cuando el explica lo importante que es que una empresa este dirigida por un equipo integro y con valores. A la memoria me viene el caso de los salazar y sos cuetara, en apenas dos años consiguieron desmantelar una empresa 100% viable y que costo descadas posicionar. Es una pena que se desperdicie a una persona como tu se ve que tienes mucho talento. Se que no anima mucho pero no tienes que pensar lo que vas a perder sino lo que puedes llegar a ganar a largo plazo al alejarte de una directiva tan incompetente.Mucho animo campeón 

Bueno este fin de semana no he tenido mucho tiempo para analizar las cuatro empresas que me propuse .al final he podido ojear 2 y he optado por dos dentro del mismo sector Grifols y Zeltia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2012)

Aqui ven ustedes a la niña del señor Pollastre, mucho antes de saber cantar niveles de un indice bursatil europeo, pero es que los niños hoy en dia crecen murapido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Equivocado por que?
> ¿No me dirá que no acepta una de estas si me paso a por uno de esos?
> 
> ::
> ...



Aunque sea robada, con eso, hasta se le pone a usted la secretaria pechugona a su disposicion para cualquier menester, mientras su media narajan elige el color y modelo.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

Wowwww el dax ya practicamente plano mirando al verde. Esto es tremendo, no ha sido ni un mini-aviso de loh mercadoh. A ver que depara la tarde, como sea como la mañana mejor me voy a un cortejo funebre.


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Feb 2012)

Joer, como estoy descocado con Tubos Reunidos!! Llevo 6 dias de un contento!! Desde mediados de enero no ha parado de subir y con toda la pinta de seguir haciéndolo.

Solo tengo la espinita de las repsoles compradas a 22,3e.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Feb 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Joer, como estoy descocado con Tubos Reunidos!! Llevo 6 dias de un contento!! Desde mediados de enero no ha parado de subir y con toda la pinta de seguir haciéndolo.
> 
> Solo tengo la espinita de las repsoles compradas a 22,3e.



Andate con ojo con las repsoles que como lleguen a 20 esta semana las veras
a 18 en Marzo


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

Sobre el tema de los agregados monetarios unos datos:

M1 Crecimiento en 2010 4,3% EN 2011 1.6%
M3 Crecimiento en 2010 1.7% en 2011 1.6%

La M3 crece por encima de la m2 y m1 en el último *cuatrimestre*. Es decir el dinero se va a depósitos a largo plazo, mas de un año (bonos a 3 años alemanes??)

Latest - 2.3 Monetary statistics - 2 Money, banking and investment funds - Monthly Bulletin - ECB Statistical Data Warehouse


¿Qué es el dinero? - la M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4

Para ver lo que es cada agregado monetario. Sería una explicación que aún aumentando la masa monetaria, la inflación no se dispare, que ese dinero realmente no circula, está retenido en bonos a medio plazo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Andate con ojo con las repsoles que como lleguen a 20 esta semana las veras
> a 18 en Marzo



Y mas cuando cotiza por encima de su valor real.Por eso creo que es muy importante comprar empresas con un margen de seguridad entre su valor y su precio.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (6 Feb 2012)

BUenos dias, 

Que poco movimiento hay por aquí:

De nuevo en tierra de nadie...y yo, que sólo opero comprando acciones a tocateja, hasta que veamos buenos precios, puedo estar parado meses....vista esta volatilidad.

Y el dinero ahí muerto en la cuenta...estaba pensando consultaros...cómo veis meter la pasta en un ETF inverso referenciado al Eurostox50??

Yo creo que Europa se tiene que pegar una hostia en breve...sería buena jugada meterlo ahí, y cuando baje bastante sacarlo del ETF y comprar acciones??

Pondríais SL al ETF o dejarlo ahí confiado en que si no es en 3, es en 6 y si no en 10 meses esto se pega una buena castaña? El dinero no me va a hacer falta.

saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2012)

Las SAN en verdecito claro, jur jur jur

mosa mosa asi voce me mata - YouTube

Ultimamente los gemelos están un poco a su bola respecto al IBEX, ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

Vamos alla con grifols:

en 2009 margenes del 57% en 2010 margenes del 48 (apartir de un 40% una empresa suele ser bastante rentable) ( buenos ratios) 
roe del 18% es decir su bebeficio es un 18% su pn, tambien un ratio muy bueno.ratio de solvencia 1,019 es decir esta mas financiada con recursos ajenis que propios pero por muy poco ( poco mas del 50%) cuanto menos sea mejor mas autononua e independencia tiene uba empresa y mas margen de maniobra en epoca de vacas flacas. Ahora vamos a analuzar su valoracion:
tiene dos emisiones una clase a con 213064899 acc y una clase b con 113499346 accs, personalmente no me gusta ni un pelo que inos accs se guarden derechos extra de tipo economici sobre otros, analizando un poco la empresa tiene su logica solo un camicace querria comprarla a estos precios. si cogiesemos exclusivamente sus accs normales de clase a y multiplicasemos por 15 mas o menos su cotizacion nos da un valor de mas de 3000mill de euros y eso sin contar aun su clase b. Su patrimonio neto es fe 339 millones. Cotiza mas de 10 veces por encima de su valor real. Mi conclusion es un buen negocio con altos margenes y viabilidad a largo plazo pero es bueno para los dueños accionistas de accs clase b y que no pagaron 15 eu la accion no para un nuevo accionista. Esta burbujeada, de por si es un riesgo extra y el sector no acompaña.Cualquier acercamiento deberia ser exclusivamente por analisis tecnico y con unos sl muy ajustados

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sobre el tema de los agregados monetarios unos datos:
> 
> M1 Crecimiento en 2010 4,3% EN 2011 1.6%
> M3 Crecimiento en 2010 1.7% en 2011 1.6%
> ...



Sr. FranR, uno que es muy lerdo piensa lo siguiente. Esta mañana he llegado a la misma conclusión, que el dinero no está saliendo pese a la impresora del BCE. 

¿Que está pasando? BCE suelta pasta, la cogen los bancos e invierten en bonos estatales, dentro de tres años lo devuelven quedándose con las plusvis. Los estados ven el interés de sus bonos reducidos y los bancos sanean sus balances con unas plusvis sin necesidad de arriesgar nada. Ganan los estados, ganan los bancos. ¿quien pierde? :


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos alla con grifols:
> 
> en 2009 margenes del 57% en 2010 margenes del 48 (apartir de un 40% una empresa suele ser bastante rentable) ( buenos ratios)
> roe del 18% es decir su bebeficio es un 18% su pn, tambien un ratio muy bueno.ratio de solvencia 1,019 es decir esta mas financiada con recursos ajenis que propios pero por muy poco ( poco mas del 50%) cuanto menos sea mejor mas autononua e independencia tiene uba empresa y mas margen de maniobra en epoca de vacas flacas. Ahora vamos a analuzar su valoracion:
> ...



Mi conclusion Grifols a estos precios no pasa mi criba fundamentalista

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

Sr. Ponzi, aportes más que interesantes, pero ponga algún punto y aparte para facilitar la lectura.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi, aportes más que interesantes, pero ponga algún punto y aparte para facilitar la lectura.



Los he puesto pero el tapakal este no los reconoce. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los he puesto pero el tapakal este no los reconoce.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



ok, disculpe.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

Mis disculpas por los puntos. Es culpa de la tecnologia.

Vamos con Zeltia:

En 2010 margenes del 57% en 2009 del 62% (muy buenos ratios) ratio de solvencia 0'12 (impresionante, lo que quiere decir que su financiacion externa es solo el 11% y su autofinanciacion asciende al 89%) tiene una autonomia financiera muy buena, solo tiene una pega sus deudas con entidades de credito a cp se han duplicado y a lp se han incrementado un 20%.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (6 Feb 2012)

Vaya hostia que se esta metiendo repsol,la llevo vigilando para entrar en 20 pero me parece a mi que con esa velocidad llega a 18 esta misma semana


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se esta metiendo repsol,la llevo vigilando para entrar en 20 pero me parece a mi que con esa velocidad llega a 18 esta misma semana



Ya avisamos de los peligros de entrar en un activo burbujeado.Ibe y endesa aguantan el tipo 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Andate con ojo con las repsoles que como lleguen a 20 esta semana las veras
> a 18 en Marzo



Tu no las tenías en mente a estos precios???


----------



## vyk (6 Feb 2012)

Yo sigo con mis Threshold Pharmaceuticals, hoy subiendo un 25% (de momento)

Threshold Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:THLD quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## VOTIN (6 Feb 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tu no las tenías en mente a estos precios???



Si
Pero a 20 en Marzo,despues de que sacaran el tochaco de papel que tienen previsto soltar al mercado
Si ahora llega a 20, en marzo cuando suelten el 50% de las acc que tiene que soltar el valor se hundira mas........y puede que visto lo visto 18 sea poco
Ademas esta siendo atacada furiosamente por los perros bajistas y sus cortos
Esta cae el viernes a 20, y ya veremos lo que sigue este mes


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mis disculpas por los puntos. Es culpa de la tecnologia.
> 
> Vamos con Zeltia:
> 
> ...



Lo pongo en 2 tramos para no hacerlo pesado. 

Zeltia tiene 222204887 acciones y su pn a 2010 asciendia a 454844000 , su vc es 2,046 esta infravalorada , pero no mucho. Ha tenido muchos cortos y aun tiene alguno puede que un dia pegue un arreon para arriba. Su roe es casi ridiculo 1%. Es una empresa rentable con altos margenes poco endeudada pero su rentabilidad interna medida en funcion de su pn es muy baja.Gana poco para lo que vale la empresa, supongo que en el sector que opera necesita muchps permisos. si consigue aumentar su cifra de negocio que vendria por la aprobacion de algun medicamento puede ser una apuesta a futuro, inviertiendo poco dinero y esperar. Es una operativa especulativa, que veo menos arriesgada que grifols, simplemente porque no esta burbujeada. Haria falta alguien del sector que conozca la empresa y la viabilidad sobre sus patentes.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

Ya llego el verde al dax, ahora todo es ponerse y cerrar el ibex en positivo. Pensaba que iba a dar mas caña hoy pero esta visto que solo se puede hacer una cosa...

Atencion que despegamos.


----------



## Seren (6 Feb 2012)

Repsol será momento de entrar en el momento que la presidenta de Argentina confirme que no habrá ningún control sobre la filial YPF. Mientras eso no ocurra nada, y Brufau ya se encuentra allí, asi que lo que vaya a ocurrir será pronto.


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

REPSOL, un muy buen ejemplo de la diferencia entre techo y resistencia. Lo mejor es que se avisó en su momento del más y que probable desenlace, con su explicación en gráfico y todo. De nada sirven las noticias cuando los grandes han vendido durante meses en los niveles 21-24 euros.


----------



## darwinn (6 Feb 2012)

si todos ven tan claro lo de repsol, por qué no se ponen cortos?


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> si todos ven tan claro lo de repsol, por qué no se ponen cortos?



En su momento hubiera dado grandes resultados:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-18.html#post5544138

Ahora que acumula tanta sobreventa, ya no se puede disparar a la ligera, hay que plantear la operación con un mínimo de cabeza, pero tranquilo, que todo se andará, porque todavía le queda dolor por repartir.







La configuración a largo plazo del valor permite ir en busca de los 12 euros con total naturalidad. No tiene por qué, pero si hace el gesto de ir en busca de esos niveles, se podrá comentar del mismo modo que se comentó el techo en los 24 euros.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

Dare unas pinceladas sobre esta gran empresa. Un servidor se baja el sombrero ante el buen hacer de la misma.

Patrimonio neto 18502 millones incrementado año tras año gracias a su bajo endeudamiendo y sus altos flujos de caja. Ratio de solvencia 0,22 (espectacular, o lo que es lo mismo esta financiada un 18% con recursos ajenos y un 83% con autofinanciación) en el mercado cotizan 1221mill de acciones si dividimos su riqueza entre todas sale 15,13 su valor contable. A dia de hoy esta sobrevalorada. Para que su valor contable fuese de 20 eu accion su patrimonio neto deberia de ser 24420. al ritmo que va con altos flujos de caja y autofinanciandose es probable que lo alcance de aqui a unos años

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

Que poco guano :´(


----------



## Bic (6 Feb 2012)

*Presentacion*

Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo en el foro (escribiendo, ya que llevo mucho tiempo leyendos), así que me presento. 

Soy muy novato en temas de bolsa, pero despúes de meses leyendo e intentando aprender algo, finalmente me he decidido a entrar en este mundillo.

Espero que nos vayamos viendo por aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya hostia que se esta metiendo repsol,la llevo vigilando para entrar en 20 pero me parece a mi que con esa velocidad llega a 18 esta misma semana



No miras nada el AT, tu en 20 y fiesta :XX:

Su últimos soporte fue en 19,55 metete ahí antes que a 20.


----------



## Claca (6 Feb 2012)

Bic dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Soy nuevo en el foro (escribiendo, ya que llevo mucho tiempo leyendos), así que me presento.
> 
> Soy muy novato en temas de bolsa, pero despúes de meses leyendo e intentando aprender algo, finalmente me he decidido a entrar en este mundillo.
> ...



Si el suelo retumba bajo los cascos de los caballos y oyes el acero rugir, no tengas miedo, son los hermanos de la Orden que acuden a la batalla.







Los defensores de la Fe te damos la bienvenida.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No miras nada el AT, tu en 20 y fiesta :XX:
> 
> Su últimos soporte fue en 19,55 metete ahí antes que a 20.



Repsol se parece a inditex.Autofinanciada y con altos flujos de caja, cada año incrementan su pn de forna constante( es simple si ganas dinero y no pagas intereses por el, la rentabilidad es infinito).comprar cualquiera de las dos cerca de su valor contable es un valor seguro a largo plazo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2012)

por cierto señor j-z le hice caso y me salí en TR a 30 con un 6.5% de plusvalía, al final no era tan mala inversión.... ahora a ver que pasa e igual a volver a entrar si baja un poco o incluso si rompe un poco mas arriba...


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

A mi no me hagais caso que soy gazeller ::

Por cierto esto es como una droja, llevo 2 semanas fuera y deseando volver a meterme  a ver si baja el jodio!


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Repsol se parece a inditex.Autofinanciada y con altos flujos de caja, cada año incrementan su pn de forna constante( es simple si ganas dinero y no pagas intereses por el, la rentabilidad es infinito).*comprar cualquiera de las dos cerca de su valor contable* es un valor seguro a largo plazo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Y que precio sería ese, y de paso el de Ibertrola.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y que precio sería ese, y de paso el de Ibertrola.



En repsol con el pn de 2010 es 15'13 eu. Seguramente en 2011 habran incrementado su pn asi que habra aunentado, a 20 lo dudo 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si el suelo retumba bajo los cascos de los caballos y oyes el acero rugir, no tengas miedo, son los hermanos de la Orden que acuden a la batalla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese fiboooooooo :XX:


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y que precio sería ese, y de paso el de Ibertrola.



Iberdrola me temo que con tanta ampliacion usando el pn de 2010 es menor. En 2011 es bastante probable que haya aumentado el mismo ya que han hecho muchas inversiones. A 2010 la cosa quedaria:

21648580000pn.......
5972865000 acciones

su valor contable es 3'62



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

Pero esos precios chungo verlos sería un ibex debajo de 7000 seguramente.


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quiero compartir una preocupación ... o quizá solamente desahogarme a estas horas.



Sr. Janus, paso corriendo por el hilo para darle ánimos; casi de suerte he leído su desafortunado lance, porque llevo semana y pico inmerso en un desarrollo nuevo, y cuando me levanto de operaciones y me siento en desarrollo, me evado del resto del mundo hasta que termino.

Mantenga la sangre fría y evite el fogonazo inicial, las reacciones desmedidas e irreflexivas (vulgo, mandar a alguien al carajo o similares) propias de un momento como éste; no se cierre puertas prematuramente, quizás algo pueda salvarse - aunque sea a modo de periodo de transición - en su actual empresa. 

Tranquilidad, despacito y vaya contándonos qué tal se desarrolla la cosa si es tan amable.




Jose dijo:


> *No hombre!.., pero si ahora vas a tener más tiempo que nunca para comentar las operaciones de cortos.
> Dí la verdad, te has puesto corto sin SL y en el último arreón al alza, has perdido hasta la camisa y la parienta ha dicho basta.
> 
> Deberías vivir del trading de manera profesional ...
> saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de emple**o*.o



Presumo que ha querido Ud. hacer una broma sin mala fe, y que en realidad no se está riendo de un forero que está en el lance de poder perder su trabajo.

En el límite.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pero esos precios chungo verlos sería un ibex debajo de 7000 seguramente.



Todo lo que se acerque a esos niveles y en esas empresas sera un chollo, seria su precio a 2010 y empresas que han crecido. Es muy dificil que pase.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2012)

A Janus se le ve inversamente proporcional a MV  no va a tener problemas si le largan en encontrar algo igual o mejor.


----------



## darwinn (6 Feb 2012)

se puede saber qué ha pasado con janus? no encuentro ningún mensaje suyo de problemas con trabajo o algo...


----------



## Mulder (6 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido en el volumen un curioso esquema en U muy marcado, al principio de la mañana se han puesto a vender con cierta fuerza (aunque tampoco demasiada, 97 contratos camuflados alrededor de las 9:25 en 8810, el saldo mínimo del día se ha hecho a las 10:10.

A partir de ahí, el volumen ha empezado a subir poco a poco, entre las 13 y las 17 se ha estabilizado pasado el saldo diario de positivo a negativo y viceversa intermintentemente.

A las 17:20 han pasado directamente al ataque alcista, comprando camufladamente en menos de 5 minutos 262 contratos alrededor de 8810.

No tengo datos de subasta porque este finde ha habido mucho viento por mi casa y hemos tenido muchísimos cortes eléctricos por las noches, me acabo de fijar en la hora del ordenador y está mal, marca 5 minutos menos de la hora real, así que todo lo que he dicho hay que adelantarlo 5 minutos.

En subasta me sale que han comprado 270 contratos pero esto se pisa con el dato de la gran compra de antes, a pesar de todo se ve claro que han comprado mucho al final de la sesión.

En resumen, parece que hoy esperaban bajada pero algo les ha hecho cambiar de opinión, tal vez seguir acumulando pero más barato, el precio también ha quedado en la parte más bien alta pero no tanto. 

No lo tengo del todo claro pero creo que mañana abriremos con gap al alza y/o subiremos durante la primera parte de la sesión, lo del gap no lo tengo tan claro lo de que subiremos al principio (y el resto de la mañana) lo veo más seguro por la acumulación que hay.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> se puede saber qué ha pasado con janus? no encuentro ningún mensaje suyo de problemas con trabajo o algo...



Vea el 644


----------



## darwinn (6 Feb 2012)

Lo acabo de leer. 

La mayor de las suertes. De todas formas para un profesional de verdad, y si tienes los contactos adecuados, no creo que tarde mucho en encontrar algo igual o mejor. Saque todo lo que pueda de lo de ahora, exprima el jugo que han sacado de usted en la medida de lo posible y ánimo!


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2012)

estos lo llevan a 9300 y lo tiran a 7500, la churrascada será descomunal


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estos lo llevan a 9300 y lo tiran a 7500, la churrascada será descomunal



Pues espero salirme a tiempo y que no me pueda la avaricia... de momento estoy dejando correr las ganancias, a ver lo que aguanto.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues espero salirme a tiempo y que no me pueda la avaricia... de momento estoy dejando correr las ganancias, a ver lo que aguanto.



1 objetivo: 8937::

lo que ha hecho hoy se "parece" a una bandera rompio 8786 aprx


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2012)

me parece interesante

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UJARvcBRgfo?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UJARvcBRgfo?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


Video Análisis IBEX | Trading en Vivo


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Así se hace..de esa forma podrá corroernos la envidia o reírnos despiadadamente de la mandrilada.::
> 
> Sr. "Mostruo de las galletas"* 8750 si no se rompe* , nada que hacer. Nivel relevante, con un buen recorrido hasta 8640.
> 
> ...




Después de analizar los niveles se han mantenido perfectamente encajonados en el canal principal (me apunto una).

En el caso del IBEX ha cerrado muy cerquita de ese nivel de ruptura, donde se dispararía arriba sin dejar un culo-corto sano.

Vamos que jornada completamente controlada...ESPERANDO ALGO....ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Después de analizar los niveles se han mantenido perfectamente encajonados en el canal principal (me apunto una).
> 
> En el caso del IBEX ha cerrado muy cerquita de ese nivel de ruptura, donde se dispararía arriba sin dejar un culo-corto sano.
> 
> Vamos que jornada completamente controlada...ESPERANDO ALGO....ienso:



Al milimetro!! precision de relojero.

A ver si esperan algo y se aburren de esperar:XX:.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Al milimetro!! precision de relojero.
> 
> A ver si esperan algo y se aburren de esperar:XX:.



Nos van a matar de aburrimiento....eso esperan







8819-8.740 Canal principal. Resistencia fuerte pre-peponazo-sideral: 8.835

8.642 es zona guano.


Dax: sin no perdemos los 6.740 el guano ni se huele ni se espera.6.626 es el punto G (guano)

P.D. Si toca el punto Guano, ya saben oso, gansos, champagne, y un pitillo para terminar.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nos van a matar de aburrimiento....eso esperan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ud. un jrande!!! vaya par de imagenes ::.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Feb 2012)

Disculpen si meto pa pata pero la vela diaria del ibex de hoy es un hombre colgado.... Mañana guano

Edito, según el manual de principiantes


----------



## diosmercado (6 Feb 2012)

Se viene la remontada yanki, a que cierran en verde estos...::


----------



## Estilicón (6 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. Si toca el punto Guano, ya saben oso, gansos, champagne, y un pitillo para terminar.



jajajajajajajajajaja. :XX:



Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpen si meto pa pata pero la vela diaria del ibex de hoy es un hombre colgado.... Mañana guano
> 
> Edito, según el manual de principiantes



No necesariamente (a mi entender, que lo de las velas lo controlo todavía menos que el técnico que ya es decir). El hombre colgando como posible indicador de cambio de tendencia necesita de una confirmación en la siguiente vela: un gap a la baja por debajo del cuerpo de la vela de hoy puede ser una señal, o una vela guanosa en la sesión de mañana, con cierre por debajo. Mientras no se confirme con la siguiente vela no puede considerarse como un posible indicador de que la tendencia empiece a dar señales de girarse.

De momento, al menos a mi me parece que no hay señales claras de que pepón se vaya a parar. Igual mañana empieza el giro, pero a día de hoy no lo veo. 

Por cierto, si sigues el tema de las velas esta web es cojonuda. Te informa de los patrones en los valores:

Mercados con detección de patrones de velas japonesas disponibles


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajaja. :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, si sigues el tema de las velas esta web es cojonuda. Te informa de los patrones en los valores:
> 
> Mercados con detección de patrones de velas japonesas disponibles



Muchas gracias, en efecto muy buena y además entretenida


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus, parece que esa vela podría marcarse hoy.
> 
> Como lo ve?
> 
> Significaría cambio de tendencia inmediato y con busqueda de los relevantes inferiores(ya comentados por el señor AQNHV y el Maestro Claca).



Malamente, ha sido subir y subir desde las diez de la mañana. Hay que esperar un no acelerarse. Cuando se vea la señal, adelante con stop. No intentar adivinar porque el tema está para prudentes, no adivinos.


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO más triste de mi caso es que yo SI empecé poniéndolos, pero pasé una racha que me los volaban todos, empecé a no ponerlos "A VECES", cogí una racha buena en la que saque una pasta (una racha larga de más de 200 ops con más del 80% de aciertos), me lo creí, y en uno de esos "A VECES" casi me sacan del mercado.
> 
> Aprendí la lección.



Sigue por aquí por lo que espero que la lección la tenga bien aprendida. Otros se han quedado out por un par de tropiezos.


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Janus, paso corriendo por el hilo para darle ánimos; casi de suerte he leído su desafortunado lance, porque llevo semana y pico inmerso en un desarrollo nuevo, y cuando me levanto de operaciones y me siento en desarrollo, me evado del resto del mundo hasta que termino.
> 
> Mantenga la sangre fría y evite el fogonazo inicial, las reacciones desmedidas e irreflexivas (vulgo, mandar a alguien al carajo o similares) propias de un momento como éste; no se cierre puertas prematuramente, quizás algo pueda salvarse - aunque sea a modo de periodo de transición - en su actual empresa.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el animo, al igual que a Ponzi y otros foreros que han seguido posteando.

Aún queda mucho partido porque esto no es para hoy ni para mañana. Salir saldré bien parado porque soy accionista y eso también hay que liquidarlo. Lo que queda es maximizar la venta y despues ver el futuro. Si hay transición, a ser profesional y seguir ganando dinero. No tiene por qué ser el escenario de que el que venga me largue a la calle pero si le soy sincero, lo prefiero porque son 15 años con un buen sueldo y eso metido en la calculadora sale un buen dinero.

En fín un tema más emocional que otro tema .... pero les tendré al tanto. Esto va para 8 meses seguro porque se trata de una venta compleja en el ámbito internacional.

Lo dicho, el ataque de cuernos pasará rápido y seguramente, fijo, va a ser para mejor porque al fin y al cabo dependo de mis propias capacidades.

Nota: No caeré en el error de meter la pata, eso seguro porque la experiencia vale un grado.


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> se puede saber qué ha pasado con janus? no encuentro ningún mensaje suyo de problemas con trabajo o algo...



Page 65 ..........................


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches, agradecido a todos nuestros leoncios, escualos y demás espcimenes que disponemos por el foro.

Decir que el corto de esta mañana me dio para pipas gracias a un SL pegadito (10 pipos), pero de verdad que creí que era la buena.

Asín que ná, a seguir esperando!

Buenas noches a todos y gracias al Jefe de los niveles (señor pollastre usted no se estira... XD)


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

Bueno vamos a hablar de bolsa que es lo que toca. Estoy superliado y fuera de todo en la bolsa (liquidé anoche el corto de la plata tras cumplir el objetivo). Las Hanwha se salieron ejecutando el stop en la entrada. Su chart se debilitó y no es cuestión de arriesgar.

Prisa: Van muy bien y tienen un chart sumamente atractivo. No obstante, la pega está en el volumen por lo que en cuanto flaqueen las velas .... a liquidar. Por supuesto, el stop tiene que estar puesto.

Basic Energy Services: Pinta muy bien pero da respecto porque no hay demasiado potencial hasta el próximo máximo. La referencia para fijar el stop de seguridad está bastante lejos por lo que no lo veo en términos de r/r.

Hercules Offshore: Está justo justo en una señora resistencia. La pega es que hoy ha subido un 6% y con volumen y cerrando en el máximo. Hay que ver mañana qué hace para decidir si entrar corto o no. En principio, hay que tenerle mucho respeto porque salvo perroflautada .... todo está muy pepón. Es lo que hay y contra la tendencia no hay manera de ir.

Tesla: Alcista pero claramente no es momento de entrar. El r/r está muy cuestionado porque no hay forma de fijar un stop sobre una referencia de cierta fiabilidad.

Patriot Coal Corporation: Be careful. Muchísima prudencia porque está justo en la línea de soporte (ahora resistencia) el triángulo perdido. Es una señora figura y además la está rondando con bajada sostenida de volumen. Es más afín a un corto que a un largo. De hacerlo, stop porque os pega un salto y os jode.

Grecia: No lo entiendo, ahora mismo han dicho en Telemadrid que el PM ha pedido un informe al Ministro de Finanzas sobre las consecuencias de una declaración de quiebra. Y la bolsa, pepona?. Está claro que en cualquier momento utilizarán una excusa para darle guano al motor. Pero no se sabe cuando.

Walter Energy: De libro, se fugó de una directriz bajista, buscó apoyo posterior y ahora está continuando la tendencia alcista. Para quien no esté dentro, ya es tarde por la dificultad de fijar una referencia de stop.

Plateras (Coeur d'Alene, Hecla, Pan, Silver Wheaton ...): Todas por el estilo, muy próximas a resistencias relevantes y mostrando hoy debilidad. Mejor dejarlas pasar y esperar a que el SP defina próximas velas.

Hanwha Solarone: Cuidado que la serie diaria anda débil y el estocástico ha empeorado.

DAX: Está para un corto ajustado en corto plazo. Un stop en 6800 puede ser buena opción pero hay que entrar con la carga según el punto en el que se consiga entrar. Si está lejano, no es recomendable meterle mucha tralla. El r/r no está mal si se acierta. Si se ejecuta el stop loss, se lleva un dinerillo y no pasa nada si ese riesgo está bien calibrado.

SP: Cortos nada de nada salvo para ir ajustados a los máximos del viernes. Hay un par de pipos de riesgo y ya está. Sigue alcista y ni un signo de debilidad una vez que ha recuperado la debilidad de esta mañana.


----------



## faraico (7 Feb 2012)

Lo he comentado esta maniana pero ha debido pasar desapercibido entre tanta euforia pepona...creen que es momento de meter la pasta en un ETF inverso sobre el eurostoxx?

Tarde o temprano habrá corrección y ahí hay pasta que ganar...parece que lo de Grecia va calentándose...qué opinan?

Vendrá el guano en breve?


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo he comentado esta maniana pero ha debido pasar desapercibido entre tanta euforia pepona...creen que es momento de meter la pasta en un ETF inverso sobre el eurostoxx?
> 
> Tarde o temprano habrá corrección y ahí hay pasta que ganar...parece que lo de Grecia va calentándose...qué opinan?
> 
> Vendrá el guano en breve?



Yo de eso no sé pero la palabra corto para un plazo más allá del riguroso corto ... da respeto. Mejor esperar a ver la vuelta, si es relevante habrá tiempo suficiente para montarse ahí.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo he comentado esta maniana pero ha debido pasar desapercibido entre tanta euforia pepona...creen que es momento de meter la pasta en un ETF inverso sobre el eurostoxx?
> 
> Tarde o temprano habrá corrección y ahí hay pasta que ganar...parece que lo de Grecia va calentándose...qué opinan?
> 
> Vendrá el guano en breve?



Aun no, hasta que no este claro el movimiento nada. Ademas bxx tiene q estar por debajo de 25 para no asumir un riesgo excesivo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (7 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Page 65 ..........................



No me había enterado. Pues vaya putada. Lo siento.

Jode que después de 15 años se llegue a eso, pero viendo tu valía no creo que tardes mucho en retomar la situación. Y quien sabe, igual el cambio te lleva a nuevas y mejores experiencias.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

Me gusta mucho la plata en serie de minutos. Un par de cortos con stop loss de 10 pipos. Entrada en 3366.


----------



## goldbolsa (7 Feb 2012)

A los que os guste la Bolsa, y pensáis que sois buenos.
A los que pensáis que la Bolsa es aleatoria...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...galo-un-ipad-2-la-mejor-cartera-de-bolsa.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)




----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Bueno Alemania da ajco, vaya día aburrido...

A ver si con un poco de suerte dicen algo de Grecia en plan "chuto o muelte" si no vaya soponcio...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

cuanto daño a hecho el peponismo , no hay webos pa cortos , lo que hay es miedo al pepon  

guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

parriba de momento,







para el sr. Mulder


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

vamos parriba a ver si tocan los 8890 pa girarnos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




[*Mode BRAGGING on*]

Y chico, qué pereza... ¿ armar toda una cartera y gestionarla, por conseguir una ipad2 ? Espera que abro una posición de 180 segundos y con lo que saque me acerco al Corte Francés a comprar una

[*Mode BRAGGING off*]







:XX::XX: :XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Usted necesita el mismo tiempo en ganar esos € que yo en perderlos... un momento, me los está levantando a mi !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> [*Mode BRAGGING on*]
> 
> Y chico, qué pereza... ¿ armar toda una cartera y gestionarla, por conseguir una ipad2 ? Espera que abro una posición de 180 segundos y con lo que saque me acerco al Corte Francés a comprar una
> 
> ...



¿180seg?

_Getting older, uh?_







:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

Saltó el stop en la plata. De nuevo para adentro.

China cerró bastante bastante mal. Ya veremos cómo lo utilizan de excusa llegado algún momento. De momento, foco total en Grecia y las griegas.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Usted necesita el mismo tiempo en ganar esos € que yo en perderlos... *un momento, me los está levantando a mi !*










:XX::XX:

Hoy estoy "desatao" :: 

Hacía casi una semana que no me sentaba en operaciones... ya echaba de menos la mesa de cristal, esa que al Sr. Guybrush le mola tanto 

Bueno, vamos a currar un poco, o qué....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Hoy estoy "desatao" ::
> 
> ...



pero por su bien procure seguir la tendencia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Hoy estoy "desatao" ::
> 
> ...



O canta las operaciones de su niña en directo o seguimos con festival del humor, si no me tendré que ir a la oficina, y hoygan, hace mucho frio en la calle :XX:


edit: Busco en google imágenes "eramos pocos y parió la abuela" y sale esto 



Spoiler











 ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero por su bien procure seguir la tendencia




Por supuesto, faltaba más. 

Tengo entendido que en el hilo, últimamente la _*tendencia *_es darle caña a Ud. :XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

Las endesa para arriba,el viernes cerraremos a 15,6 
segun la fuerza de llegada decidire o quedarme o seguir hasta 16


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por supuesto, faltaba más.
> 
> Tengo entendido que en el hilo, últimamente la _*tendencia *_es darle caña a Ud. :XX::XX:



al loro porque puede ser necesario desconectar sus sistemas


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2012)

Tubos reunidos sigue disparando. Subiendo stop profit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

Bien sr. pollastre.

Ahora.













y









:XX: :XX: :XX:


edito: Reciba ustéc mi más rotunda desaprobación por su ajtitú. Me voy a pasar frio a la calle (no, no como su antiguo trabajo :roto , le odio.



Spoiler


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Señor GT las imagenes no están desordenadas?

Me ha costado pillarlo... XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señor GT las imagenes no están desordenadas?
> 
> Me ha costado pillarlo... XD



Niveles, entradas y objetivos. Con eso me vale 

Dios debe haberle castigado con una fisura en su mesa ciberpunk como la que me hicieron la semana pasada :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

edito: Esto último lo digo por su mudez transitoria, luego nos vendrá que estaba trabajando.

Ale, nos leemos luego.


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 Feb 2012)

Ahora se anima un poco coñe


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR, muy agradecido a ustec

Llevo un swin desde 8812 y el SL ya cubre la bolsa de pipas y un cafelito 

Edito para añadir:

Al pollo ni agua, no canta ná y eso da que pensar...


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

Stop profit de +1000 y pico € en 8770, desde entrada a cortos en el futuro IBEX en 8855. Estaba cantado la bajadita.

PD:Ajusto stop a 8760


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Stop profit de +1000 y pico € en 8770, desde entrada a cortos en el futuro IBEX en 8855. Estaba cantado la bajadita.
> 
> PD:Ajusto stop a 8760



como que ayer humilde servidor fue el que lo canto :fiufiu:


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

Salto stop 8761. Bueno, ya he hecho el dia. Ahora a observar como se desenlaza lo de grecia.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como que ayer humilde servidor fue el que lo canto :fiufiu:



Seguro que los de este hilo toman sus opiniones para tradear... 100% seguro.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como que ayer humilde servidor fue el que lo canto :fiufiu:



Me muero :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nos van a matar de aburrimiento....eso esperan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Susto mañanero abriendo por encima de 8835, pero en el momento de perderlo, a la base del canal sin remisión. El Dax por debajo del nivel dado, así que tenemos aún posibilidades guaneras.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR, muy agradecido a ustec
> 
> Llevo un swin desde 8812 y el SL ya cubre la bolsa de pipas y un cafelito
> 
> ...



Dicen que ayer soltó algunas cifras, a un niño que pidió la hora.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Edito para añadir:
> 
> Al pollo ni agua, no canta ná y eso da que pensar...




_Et tu, Brute?_ :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Sres. esperemos guanazo del Dax, cerca de nivel relevante cortos a go-go. 10 Sl

(Segunda operación del día la primera buen recorrido +15)


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dicen que ayer soltó algunas cifras, a un niño que pidió la hora.



Eh, eh... no es justo... estaba terminando mi último algoritmo; lo comparto públicamente, para que luego diga:


[1] A = [Niveles diarios del Sr. FranR] // cargar niveles de FranR en variable 'A'
[2] C = A + 60 // 60pips de error diario, aproximadamente, tiene el Sr. FranR en sus niveles del DAX
[3] PRINT "Daxies para hoy ==> " + C
[4] GOTO #bankruptcy  // post-operativa








:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Me acabo de emocionar....:S


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sres. esperemos guanazo del Dax, cerca de nivel relevante cortos a go-go. 10 Sl
> 
> (Segunda operación del día la primera buen recorrido +15)



No me gusta la figura de caída, tan perfecta, que está dibujando a 1 minuto...ienso:


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El Dax por debajo del nivel dado, así que tenemos aún posibilidades guaneras.




Toda la zona 6720-6740 está cuajada de relevantes inferiores, Maginot incluída... el rebote desde mínimos se ha saldado con unos +400 netos... en principio (y digo en principio) no tiene pinta de guanazo... o viene algo gordo y nos tira bien por debajo de 6K7, o no sé yo si vamos a pasar ya de los mínimos intradía marcados a las 10:20 ...


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Mini barrida y abajo..objetivo ambicioso, muy ambicioso.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

El movimiento lo he leído bien y lo he cazado, cubro una posición. Seguimos esperando con la segunda el HUNDIMIENTO.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mini barrida y abajo..objetivo ambicioso, muy ambicioso.



ojete-calor... la bajada es inferior en 1 a 4 al volumen de la subida para falso escape previa... si sigue cayendo, no problem. Pero si vuelve a intentar escape de nuevo en el 6745, cuidado porque entonces tiene mucha probabilidad de salir disparado.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Gracias ambos "pros".

He recibido unos pipos extras gracias a sus reportajes


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ojete-calor... la bajada es inferior en 1 a 4 al volumen de la subida para falso escape previa... si sigue cayendo, no problem. Pero si vuelve a intentar escape de nuevo en el 6745, cuidado porque entonces tiene mucha probabilidad de salir disparado.



Lo veo, gracias. Las posiciones están cubiertas, es lo que tiene determinar niveles relevantes y saber usarlos. La mayoría de las veces te da opciones de cubrirte.

Vamos al lío....

P.D. Out, pa la saca. La última la llevamos al límite.

+38 en total..a esta última le doy cuerda hasta 47.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Saltó el stop en la plata. De nuevo para adentro.
> 
> China cerró bastante bastante mal. Ya veremos cómo lo utilizan de excusa llegado algún momento. De momento, foco total en Grecia y *las griegas.*



ha viajado usted a Grecia ¿están jamonas?
quien haya ido que no se corte
queremos saber.
:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ha viajado usted a Grecia ¿están jamonas?
> quien haya ido que no se corte
> queremos saber.
> :baba::baba::baba:



Yo he estado por allí bastantes veces, incluso habitando un tiempo. Las que están bien, están bien de verdad. En plan simpatía, pues gente mediterránea, no hay más que decir, comida mas de lo mismo. Calidad de vida si vas con pasta, increible. Eso si nunca prueben la retsina que les ofrecen gratis en las tabernas, cerca del mercado central de Atenas (cerca de Monastiraki)::::

Por suerte la última vez que paré por allá no había brocas, y menos mal porque vivía a unos 50 metros del Grand Bretagne...


Les dejo señores, sigo con el corto del Dax, pero tengo que atender otros asuntos...nos vemos luego.


----------



## Defcon (7 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias 

¿Sabeis a que hora aproximadamente hay conferencia o hablan o se reunen -o si me dice directamente la Merkel que tengo que ir long en el eur/usd- sobre el tema de grecia?


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, eh... no es justo... estaba terminando mi último algoritmo; lo comparto públicamente, para que luego diga:
> 
> 
> [1] A = [Niveles diarios del Sr. FranR] // cargar niveles de FranR en variable 'A'
> ...



Aggg, un GOTO! :vomito:

PD: No me extraña que bankrupcy sea una constante :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

el guaneo va en aumento


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Feb 2012)

o esto es "hacer hueco" para peponazo vespertino si llegan a acuerdo UE-griegos o llega la correccion deseada (aunq hasta la tarde no sabremos la verdad)


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Sr.FranR andamos tonteando debajo de los relevantes de hoy, B. Guano hoy? o se volverá a posponer??

Hacemos una porra?

Yo apuesto a pepon a la apertura usana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o esto es "hacer hueco" para peponazo vespertino si llegan a acuerdo UE-griegos o llega la correccion deseada (aunq hasta la tarde no sabremos la verdad)



En escala minutos el chuli esta por activar una 2º estructura bajista que lo llevaría a 867x. Por ahí está limite guanero del sr. FranR.

Mientras escribo, ¿activada?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr.FranR andamos tonteando debajo de los relevantes de hoy, B. Guano hoy? o se volverá a posponer??
> 
> Hacemos una porra?
> 
> Yo apuesto a pepon a la apertura usana



demasiadas veces a aparecido pepon , ahora le toca al oso


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En escala minutos el chuli esta por activar una 2º estructura bajista que lo llevaría a 867x. Por está limite guanero del sr. FranR.
> 
> Mientras escribo, ¿activada?



me referia mas a como se planteaba la tarde y los proximos dias, hoy podemos guanear bastante y q mañana los futuros sean mas peponicos q el barbas

si todo fuera normal , en el S&P tendriamos un doble techo en una zona muuuuuuy relevante........... esto deberia ser el inicio de la caida.......... pero vaya usted a saber q mandrilada nos espera a la vuelta de la esquina ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me referia mas a como se planteaba la tarde y los proximos dias, hoy podemos guanear bastante y q mañana los futuros sean mas peponicos q el barbas
> 
> si todo fuera normal , en el S&P tendriamos un doble techo en una zona muuuuuuy relevante........... esto deberia ser el inicio de la caida.......... pero vaya usted a saber q mandrilada nos espera a la vuelta de la esquina ::



pero ahora es el momento , si lo piensa bien ahora es el momento de arriesgar , vamos el momento en que menos riesgo hay para los cortos en mucho tiempo


----------



## The Hellion (7 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> o esto es "hacer hueco" para peponazo vespertino si llegan a acuerdo UE-griegos o llega la correccion deseada (aunq hasta la tarde no sabremos la verdad)



Hoy Pepón está pendiente de otras cosas




















Eso sí, cuando aparezca, SUBIDÓN SUBIDÓN :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

El BdE estudia elevar al 40% las provisiones por activos en balance más de tres años - elEconomista.es

mas y mas provisiones , el provisionar no acabara nunca


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

-1000 contratos netos en la barrida de las 13:00 .... se han pasao "pelín" ::

Bueno, yo me quedo ya fuera con el 50% del objetivo diario cumplido. Jornada mediocre hoy, snifff snifff.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> -1000 contratos netos en la barrida de las 13:00 .... se han pasao "pelín" ::
> 
> Bueno, yo me quedo ya fuera con el 50% del objetivo diario cumplido. Jornada mediocre hoy, snifff snifff.



me alegro que solo haya perdido la mitad de lo habitual , siga asi :Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Brutal...

Anonadado me quedo tras ese comentario del Sr. MV


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

A ver si SACYR cae hoy. 
Abierta dos posiciones a cortos: La primera 6000 acciones en 3,7167, stop loss 3,7214. La segunda 5000 en 3,7148, stop loss 3.7206.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Buenas de nuevo, seguimos cabalgando. Con un poco de suerte me salgo de esta última con 100, SI han leído bien 100.

Podemos acercarnos aún más al punto Guano.


P.D. EL EURO ARGGG


----------



## faraico (7 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Brutal...
> 
> Anonadado me quedo tras ese comentario del Sr. MV



Nada hombre, es un tocapelotillas y está en su papel, en el fondo es buena gente, creo...:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver si SACYR cae hoy.
> Abierta dos posiciones a cortos: La primera 6000 acciones en 3,7167, stop loss 3,7214. La segunda 5000 en 3,7148, stop loss 3.7206.



Por ahora vas bien
Suerte


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Chicos amantes del riesgo, abro nuevo corto. Me cubro con el que lleva beneficios.

A por todas!!!!


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

Ajusto stops para almenos no tener ni un céntimo de perdidas, por si Pepon el entra el venazo ROW ROW figth dah powah. Lo que esta claro que esta operativa la cierro hoy, buena o mala. Si es buena, como minimo que sean 6 centimos de diferencia.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ajusto stops para almenos no tener ni un céntimo de perdidas, por si Pepon el entra el venazo ROW ROW figth dah powah.



Dependera de las comisiones.............


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Chicos amantes del riesgo, abro nuevo corto. Me cubro con el que lleva beneficios.
> 
> A por todas!!!!



Entrada buena!...+10. Cierro y continuamos....con la última me la sigo jugando apuesto por <6640

Hoy un buen día...


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dependera de las comisiones.............



Bueno, son CDFs, he ajustado stops despues spreads claro.


----------



## AssGaper (7 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, es hora de poner los ojos en AMD...

"AMD ha anunciado que sus verdaderos chips Fusion basados en la arquitectura HSA llegarán en 2014. Como podemos ver en la imagen en 2011 el objetivo cumplido fue la integración de CPU y GPU en el mismo silicio, siendo el objetivo para 2012 permitir a la GPU acceder a la memoria de la CPU.

De cara al próximo año, AMD revelaría memoria unificada para CPU y GPU y, finalmente, en 2014 llegarían las GPUs basadas en HSA capaces de alternar el contexto de computación, corriendo las cargas de trabajo sin problemas en paralelo en CPUs y GPUs. Pinchad en la imagen para verla en grande"

Noticias 3D - Los "verdaderos" chips Fusion de AMD llegarn en 2014


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Esto tiene pinta de pegar un meneo


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Vaya vaya, son mas predecibles que la menstruacion:



> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El gobierno griego parece que está preparando borrador de acuerdo de rescate para aprobarlo hoy mismo. Lo comenta Reuters. En cuanto ha salido el comentario se ha disparado la bolsa.



Y carpatos tan feliz.

Se viene la rotura de culos, el euro peponico perdido.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

entre las 5 jrandes del ibex TEF la que mas baja 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entre las 5 jrandes del ibex TEF la que mas baja 8:



Para variar. Es un lastre para cualquier cartera. Y está en casi todas...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Para variar. Es un lastre para cualquier cartera. Y está en casi todas...



no hay dia que TEF no tenga una mala noticias y ai lleva un buen tiempo , ademas los cortos que le meti llevaban veneno


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me alegro que solo haya perdido la mitad de lo habitual , siga asi :Aplauso:




Vamos a ver, alma de cántaro.

¿Qué es lo que entiende Ud. por "50% del objetivo diario" ?

Yo se lo explico, para que Ud. lo entienda.

Significa que si voy a por diez coca-colas, al final consigo sólo cinco.

Pero note - oh, detalle nimio - que, bajo toda circunstancia y salvo en su pequeño universo particular donde las leyes de la física dejan de ser válidas, tenemos que 5 > 0. 

Es decir, mi queja viene por ganar menos de lo que tenía previsto. 

Y no por perder nada, *MELON*.

Que es Ud. un *MELON*.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

En cinco minutillos despegamos a 20G. A verdear que se diga.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

que vienen los gringos :vomito:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos a ver, alma de cántaro.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que entiende Ud. por "50% del objetivo diario" ?
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver
Si de verdad quiere usted humillar,faltar o realizar cualquier adjetivo peyorativo hacia mv digale cuanto ha ganado,lo de las cocacolas y los melones lo dejaremos para los niños


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Primero arreon, veremos si van en serio o no.


----------



## monicagt (7 Feb 2012)

Yo he ganado hoy 120€. Ya tengo para unos visillos nuevos para el dormitorio, más monos que he visto en una tienda :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Aguanten cortossssss


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Yo he ganado hoy 120€. Ya tengo para unos visillos nuevos para el dormitorio, más monos que he visto en una tienda :Aplauso:



Las ganancias no son plusvalias sin realizar ,es solo cash


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> La mejor cartera de Bolsa se lleva un IPAD 2
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-2-la-mejor-cartera-de-bolsa.html#post5749667


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Yo he ganado hoy 120€. Ya tengo para unos visillos nuevos para el dormitorio, más monos que he visto en una tienda :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

aguantad los c-ortos :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Yo he ganado hoy 120€. Ya tengo para unos visillos nuevos para el dormitorio, más monos que he visto en una tienda :Aplauso:



Jodio, son los mios. Mañana me los devuelves.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Atentos al eur/dol ahora mismo, cualquier amago de guanear nos manda muy abajo....

Ahí vamos, vela roja eur se dispara abajo, como suelten un poco la cuerda hoy puede haber certificaciones


SR: TONUEELLLLLL vaya calentando porsi...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

TEF en minimos 8: 

no le hagamos ascos al guano amigos


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Que alguien haga algo..cada vez que habla velón verde..:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que alguien haga algo..cada vez que habla velón verde..:ouch:



el guano esta garantizado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Feb 2012)

Debería cambiar el avatar por el conejito de Duracell (y no digo que no crea en el guano (lo espero con fervor) pero es que es ud. taaaaan insistente...  )


FranR dijo:


> Que alguien haga algo..cada vez que habla velón verde..:ouch:



:XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Al Sr. RafaXL le pasaba lo mismo, pero al menos tenía gracia y se hacía querer...


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Feb 2012)

ojito que abajo espera el papa


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

Cuidado con las Prisa, la vela en horas es bajista y viene con muchas plusvas acumuladas.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atentos al eur/dol ahora mismo, cualquier amago de guanear nos manda muy abajo....
> 
> Ahí vamos, vela roja eur se dispara abajo, como suelten un poco la cuerda hoy puede haber certificaciones
> 
> ...



Pues nada FranR el euro no se da por vencido, que aguante y para colmo superando el 1,32. Alguien hay por ahi imprimiendo USD... sal ratitaaaa.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2012)

¿guano?

Comprad, insensatos


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Que suba si quiere, yo he soltado lo que tenía por ahí. Pero como vea otra oportunidad le endiño de nuevo.

Salimos con +87

Está haciendo un techo tentador. Este corto por encima de la salida del anterior...tiene todos los números de ser bueno. Only one buscando las tres cifras hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2012)




----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Sr. Chaves deme una última oportunidad bolivariana..aguanta el stop por poquito.

Se acabó, me retiro. Como supere el 740...nos vemos en el 800.


----------



## faraico (7 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Esa foto no tiene sentido con la palabra ESOS en esa ubicación, tapa algo que a casi todo forero del HVEI le alegraría la vista8:


----------



## monicagt (7 Feb 2012)

Jajajaja, las mujeres nos ilusionamos con cualquier cosa.



VOTIN dijo:


> Las ganancias no son plusvalias sin realizar ,es solo cash


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Chaves deme una última oportunidad bolivariana..aguanta el stop por poquito.
> 
> Se acabó, me retiro. Como supere el 740...nos vemos en el 800.



Peponazo o Muerte

::


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Son unos provocadores...en nivel relevante y esperando..


----------



## faraico (7 Feb 2012)

Los toros ganan


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2012)

Y como se les antoje van a llevar el SP hasta los 137X en cómodos plazo de varios días, muchos gue*** le van a tener que echar


----------



## J-Z (7 Feb 2012)

Cada vez que habla el MV esto sube, bien podía tomarse una vacaciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Feb 2012)

Sigue hablando, emeuve, que ya está el Ibex en verde y mis SAN también...

Si en vez del corto de Telefónica se hubiera puesto largo en IBEX iría ganando bastante más pasta, pero el chaval se ha empeñado en que viene el guano, pues nada, vamos a dejarle.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nos van a matar de aburrimiento....eso esperan
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Punto prepeponazo...aprieten esfínter


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sigue hablando, emeuve, que ya está el Ibex en verde y mis SAN también...
> 
> Si en vez del corto de Telefónica se hubiera puesto largo en IBEX iría ganando bastante más pasta, pero el chaval se ha empeñado en que viene el guano, pues nada, vamos a dejarle.



Por lo que llegamos a la conclusión que tiene razón quien gana más dinero ::

edito: Cierto es que las telecacas no levantan cabeza. Demostrando que ibex y telecaca estan yendo a su bola.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Feb 2012)

Verde joder, siyodeciayo (R)...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

mis TEF en rojito , mi secreto es que los cortos siempre llevan veneno


----------



## J-Z (7 Feb 2012)

Tu secreto es no tener puta idea.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> tu secreto es no tener puta idea.



:XX: 

y 10 caracteres


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por lo que llegamos a la conclusión que tiene razón quien gana más dinero ::
> 
> edito: Cierto es que las telecacas no levantan cabeza. Demostrando que ibex y telecaca estan yendo a su bola.



En un futuro no muy lejano cotizarán a solo una cifra.... si no cambian su estrategia de negocio.ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

MV no tiene idea , haga lo contrario que MV y ganara mucho dinero


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tu secreto es no tener puta idea.



...y un toque de ginebra por las mañanas


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no tiene idea , haga lo contrario que MV y ganara mucho dinero



Hoy donde está? Aquí o allá
Está calentito o tiritando... 
O da igual que da lo mismo


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Comenté lo del Indice que tenía para valores e índices. El del DAX está cerca de máximos históricos (el viernes se colocó en una cifra del 99.4%, ha guaneado a primera hora de los dos días, afianzando las operaciones de cortos. 
Pero ya hemos visto al final del día que está ocurriendo....lo malo es que si entramos en un lateral 150 puntos +- (6-7 sesiones) se relaja el indicador y sería el comienzo de una larga senda alcista. Esperemos que antes de que ocurra nos meta un susto bien dado, si no señores esto se puede desmadrar...7200 dax...Ibex 9300


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Con dos cojones y recuperando lo perdido ayer (los usa, en maximos). Esto es una puta rayada.

Y el euro?? que carajo le pasa?? ah si, que hay acuerdo en grecia, o al menos eso van a vender.


Cerrando en verde, esto es impresionante.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Comenté lo del Indice que tenía para valores e índices. El del DAX está cerca de máximos históricos (el viernes se colocó en una cifra del 99.4%, ha guaneado a primera hora de los dos días, afianzando las operaciones de cortos.
> Pero ya hemos visto al final del día que está ocurriendo....lo malo es que si entramos en un lateral 150 puntos +- (6-7 sesiones) se relaja el indicador y sería el comienzo de una larga senda alcista. Esperemos que antes de que ocurra nos meta un susto bien dado, si no señores esto se puede desmadrar...7200 dax...Ibex 9300



No lo dudes, esto esta alcista y no hay mas narices. Yo me piro hasta que esto empiece a derrapar. Se nota mi vena bajista.

Puede que con el chorro de millones del BCE esto largue por ahi arriba y nos deje desnucados...::


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2012)

Qué problema hay en que se vaya a 9300?


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, uno de los mayores gustos es ver como pierden dinero los que apuestan a la baja.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

como ya dije el ibex esta queriendo tocar la bajista del grafico que hace unos dias colgue y esta bajista aprox pasa mañana por los 8890 

incluso esta mañana lo dije , a ver si tocaba la bajista pa que inicie el guaneo en serio 8:

asi que todo va como estaba previsto el SL ibex esta en 9000


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como ya dije el ibex esta queriendo tocar la bajista del grafico que hace unos dias colgue y esta bajista aprox pasa mañana por los 8890
> 
> incluso esta mañana lo dije , a ver si tocaba la bajista pa que inicie el guaneo en serio 8:
> 
> asi que todo va como estaba previsto el SL ibex esta en 9000



Estarás esperando que toque los 16000 para que toque niveles superiores y empieza la gran bajada... XDD


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por cierto, uno de los mayores gustos es ver como pierden dinero los que apuestan a la baja.



Pues hoy no ha tenido ese gusto. +75 en Dax pillando la bajada.::::

Es más fácil bajar que subir, por eso apostamos a guano.


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues hoy no ha tenido ese gusto. +75 en Dax pillando la bajada.::::
> 
> Es más fácil bajar que subir, por eso apostamos a guano.




Asi estamos, en la mierda. Si puestas por guano, deberias tener guano hasta en las muelas.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Estará usted en la mierda, cada uno tiene lo que se busca...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estará usted en la mierda, cada uno tiene lo que se busca...



Hay tarde de camorra:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

esta todo controlado como ya dije , stop loss en 9000 ibex


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

hoy creo que he pecado, he comprado santanderes a *5.51* a ver si llegan a *5.6* y vendo por favorrrr


----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2012)

Yo de verdad que no se donde intuyen Uds. el guano, a mi me parece que el sentimiento es claramente alcista, y una vez dejen de tocar las bolas con Grecia esto despega...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Yo de verdad que no se donde intuyen Uds. el guano, a mi me parece que el sentimiento es claramente alcista, y una vez dejen de tocar las bolas con Grecia esto despega...



¿ amigo pero cuanto llevamos ya de peponismo ? menos en el ibex donde casi ni se a notado pero cuidado que le han vendido la moto


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Yo de verdad que no se donde intuyen Uds. el guano, a mi me parece que el sentimiento es claramente alcista, y una vez dejen de tocar las bolas con Grecia esto despega...



Anda,pasate por las oficinas del inem y lo veras
Si cada mes sumamos 180.000 parados mas en Noviembre el pais esta en bancarrota


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por cierto, uno de los mayores gustos es ver como pierden dinero los que apuestan a la baja.



Ostras, ha venido Cárpatos!

* Te has equivocado de foro. Aquí cuando perdemos pasta, la desdicha dura un breve lapso temporal hasta que recordamos que el dinero perdido es dinero ganado por otro conforero :fiufiu:. Por lo demás, más tonto y no naces.



Disclaimer. Hoy tengo el día atravesado por cuestiones de trabajo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy creo que he pecado, he comprado santanderes a *5.51* a ver si llegan a *5.6* y vendo por favorrrr



Diras a 6,5?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (7 Feb 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por cierto, uno de los mayores gustos es ver como pierden dinero los que apuestan a la baja.



póngase cómodo y en confianza cuéntenos en qué valores y a qué precio anda ustec pillado:fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Diras a 6,5?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



si, disculpas


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2012)

y porque no compraron san en 5 :8: 

al loro que siempre lo hacen asi


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Solo por comentar, increible subida del oro. A ver cuando anuncian el dichoso acuerdo que se les va notando.

Por cierto, una duda: dado que el 29 tenemos la super-subasta del bce, si se coloca lo que se espera, ¿esto no deberia mandar al euro a los infiernos?

Pasad buena tarde.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2012)

lapsu momentaneo sin importancia, lo importante es que robes unas cuantas manzanas al botas...por cierto donde esta nuestro ilustre forero que vivia casi exclusivamente quitando manzanitas a tan ilustre banco?. A ver si tienes suerte y ganas con san. Vaya bolsa mas cutrecilla tenemos,ni sube ni baja...aunque viendo nuestro mercado y legislacion la verdad no es de extrañar. Sigo sin ver clara otra entrada, asi que me mantengo en liquidez. Igual la proxima incursion me lanzo al nyse o nasdac,lo malo que me costara mas analizar balances americanos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (7 Feb 2012)

Veo que Janus ya ha encontrado trabajo. Su propia firma de capital riesgo. Enhorabuena.
"La 'macro' puede ganar unos rounds, pero la 'micro' plantar batalla y animar el mercado" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

a ver si viene Mulder con el informe.....

por cierto san podría irse a 6.72 más o menos sin mucha dificultad


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si viene Mulder con el informe.....



Esperandolo como agua de mayo, que con estos días planos me lio para buscar pistas de por donde va a tirar a continuación. Bueno sí, en el sentido contrario al que diga MV...

Por cierto Votin, en el boletín que mandastes de ayer cancelaron el prestamo de 20 millones de acciones de iberdrola. Imagino que para compensar los 23 nuevos prestamos del viernes. ¿En que momento publican el del día 7? ¿Imagino que mañana?

Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Esperandolo como agua de mayo, que con estos días planos me lio para buscar pistas de por donde va a tirar a continuación. Bueno sí, en el sentido contrario al que diga MV...
> 
> Por cierto Votin, en el boletín que mandastes de ayer cancelaron el prestamo de 20 millones de acciones de iberdrola. Imagino que para compensar los 23 nuevos prestamos del viernes. ¿En que momento publican el del día 7? ¿Imagino que mañana?
> 
> Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)



A partir de las 7,30 de la tarde todos los dias
No tiene una cosa nada que ver con la otra en principio,pero si seguramente el leoncio andaria camuflado dentro del paquete


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

Mañana vine pepon a primera hora,
El euro a 1,32


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, si quiere montar una división de quant trading para su nuevo HF, puedo venderle un par de cosillas en Visual Basic :XX::XX::XX:



tortilla dijo:


> Veo que Janus ya ha encontrado trabajo. Su propia firma de capital riesgo. Enhorabuena.
> "La 'macro' puede ganar unos rounds, pero la 'micro' plantar batalla y animar el mercado" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Janus, si quiere montar una división de quant trading para su nuevo HF, puedo venderle un par de cosillas en Visual Basic :XX::XX::XX:



Se refiere a macro de Excel.... ::


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Si es que son unos jashondos...:



> 19:25:32 h.
> Grecia Serenity markets
> Dicen que la reunión se ha pasado a mañana porque aún no tienen hecho el borrador de acuerdo de rescate...
> 19:23:24 h.
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Si es que son unos jashondos...:



Cachondos los pondría yo, y bien contentos










Mañana otro día de la marmota por su culpa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cachondos los pondría yo, y bien contentos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está usted un poco revoltosa ultimamente,¿no?
¿Ya no le vale con su cita de los viernes?

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

He estado liadísimo pero parece que la cosa ya se despeja un poco.

Como veo que hay clamor para que ponga el informe aunque sea a estas horas me pongo con ello.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sid omedio y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo.

Día bajista y menos gacelero que de costumbre, además ha sido curioso como ha empezado, parece que han querido engañar de mala forma. Nada más empezar la sesión han vendido 137 contratos a pecho descubierto, pero al minuto siguiente han comprado 146 camufladamente, aunque también podría ser una guerra de leoncios.

Pero a las 10 otra vez se han puesto a vender 137 contratos a pecho descubierto, aunque esta vez no ha salido el leoncio comprador y han seguido vendiendo, a las 12 otro lote de 160 contratos a la venta en 8760, este también venía disfrazado, a partir de ese momento ya han dejado de vender con fuerza y han empezado a comprar un poco, a las 13 se han hecho el saldo mínimo del día.

En este momento ya se han puesto a comprar en serio, aunque poco a poco y sin camuflajes, a las 16:45 han metido 100 contratos de compra en 8795 y han seguido comprando.

En subasta han comprado 145 contratos, con el resultado de la subasta nos hemos puesto prácticamente planos en el saldo, ligeramente positivos.

En resumen, día movido pero el resultado final ni fu ni fua, nada que contar, circulen que aquí no hay nada que ver  creo que la subasta (lo más indicativo del día) nos dice que mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (7 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cachondos los pondría yo, y bien contentos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi interior sé que algún día este hilo acabará en veteranos :XX:


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> póngase cómodo y en confianza cuéntenos en qué valores y a qué precio anda ustec pillado:fiufiu:



1017 BBVAs a 6.85


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> 1017 BBVAs a 6.85



Buen precio hamijo, ahora mismo cerca de una resistencia importante, si la sobrepasan pueden volar.

Yo fui tan torpe de soltarlas a 6,88 hace unos días, unas que traía de debajo de 6 (Para que vea que cuando tenemos que ponernos largos nos ponemos) 

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Seguimos a ver:



> Papadimos y la 'troika' llegan a un acuerdo para obtener el rescate
> 
> Ahora falta que los partidos en la oposición den su visto bueno a los recortes adicionales para lograr los 130.000 millones de ayudas
> 
> ...



Otro nuevo rescate??? que cachondeo es este??? 130.000 millones mas... o sea se los prestan y les ofrecen una quita de deuda, o esta mal escrita la noticia o esto es la estupidez mas grande de la historia de europa.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Yo de verdad que no se donde intuyen Uds. el guano, a mi me parece que el sentimiento es claramente alcista, y una vez dejen de tocar las bolas con Grecia esto despega...




Nos movemos arriba a base de inyecciones a la banca, en algún momento tendrán que parar, al menos a respirar.

Si no paran seremos muy pobres, pero con una bolsa a 17.000, 6 millones de parados y un futuro para los jóvenes que no quiero ni imaginar.

Por nuestro futuro, de verdad que prefiero el Ibex a 6700 y haciendo ajustes estructurales (que no anales a los ciudadanos), que nos traiga un futuro medianamente alentador.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Peponazo yanki, maximos. Aun no se ha escrito nada :XX::XX:.

Edito: 12900 tocados en el dow, 1345 en el SP.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2012)

lo que acaban de hacer los usanos ren el SP desde las 20:50h hasta 21:15h ida y vuelta de 3 puntos cada una

editó: todo apunta ignición


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que acaban de hacer los usanos ren el SP desde las 20:50h hasta 21:15h ida y vuelta de 3 puntos cada una
> 
> editó: todo apunta ignición



Agggg Que compro???:baba::baba:


----------



## diosmercado (7 Feb 2012)

Comienza la maniobra, bajando un poquito para meter un buen arreon. Veremos los 1360 del SP a corto plazo?


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

Espere usted....los cortos del SP abriendo camino..últimos minutos guanosos...

CFD poca carga....nada de tonterías a estas horas.:no:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

Como Analisis del dia

En Endesa han aumentado la acciones prestadas,algunos apuestan por bajadas del valor
aunque es poca significativa la cantidad yo mas bien diria que todavia le queda recorrido.

Como valor extraordinario Amadeus a la que se le han anulado 9,3 mm de acc prestadas,esto es bastante importante porque puede suponer que el valor se esta acercando a maximos y ya queda poco que rascar.
Es interesante este valor porque detras hay tomate
A partir de ahora es todo cuesta abajo en este valor
Empieza la distribucion


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Veo que Janus ya ha encontrado trabajo. Su propia firma de capital riesgo. Enhorabuena.
> "La 'macro' puede ganar unos rounds, pero la 'micro' plantar batalla y animar el mercado" - Cotizalia.com



Pues la verdad es que piensan al reves de mí. Por eso me van a echar ::


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espere usted....los cortos del SP abriendo camino..últimos minutos guanosos...
> 
> CFD poca carga....nada de tonterías a estas horas.:no:



Bonitos movimientos al cierre, a partir de las 22 horas espero unos buenos velones. Hasta las 22.15 tengo margen....a ver que traen de regalo.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Janus, si quiere montar una división de quant trading para su nuevo HF, puedo venderle un par de cosillas en Visual Basic :XX::XX::XX:



No sé si hay nivel ::. He visto a alguna empresa que se ha gastado más de 40M de euros en desarrollos Visual Basic para implementar herramientas de apoyo a la gestión comercial y operacional de los negocios.

Eso sí, si tiene un par de desarrollos con un hit ratio del 99,99% directamente conectado al mercado, que para de funcionar antes eventos / rachas adversas y con un algoritmo genético de autoaprendizaje o tunning, páseme precio que me lo pienso

Mientras tanto tengo la opinión contraria "del lince del hilo" que no falla ni una, ehmmmm digo al contrario.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se refiere a macro de Excel.... ::



De eso sabemos un rato. Se me está cayendo el mito de la tecnología que impera por aquí ......


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2012)

¿Algún problema con el Excel? Marditos ejpeculadores!!

P.D. se ha quedado en nada stop dinámico al mínimo y salta al primer reversal...ni para pipasssss HOYGAN


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2012)

Paso a saludar.

Vamos chavales, que al Chulibex le quedan dos telediarios para pegarse un hostión. ::


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Algún problema con el Excel? Marditos ejpeculadores!!
> 
> P.D. se ha quedado en nada stop dinámico al mínimo y salta al primer reversal...ni para pipasssss HOYGAN



Piense si conoce a alguien que conozca el 4% de la funcionalidad posible con excel (ya no digo acerca de la capacidad de programar a pelo o con el asistente de navegación).

Hace años ví una telco en Honduras que facturaba a 100.000 clientes con un excel lleno de macros y con un access asociado. Y le digo que el marco tarifario de la telefonía fija es muy complejo.
También he visto a una telco grande con un excel como herramienta de planificación de red de fibra óptica DWDM.

No me equivoco mucho si digo que la herramienta que mayor productividad ha generado en la historía, ha sido el excel. Pruebe a quitársela a un Chief Financial Officer de cualquier empresa, le despide automáticamente.

Viva excel.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piense si conoce a alguien que conozca el 4% de la funcionalidad posible con VB (ya no digo acerca de la capacidad de programar a pelo o con el asistente de navegación).
> 
> Hace años ví una telco en Honduras que facturaba a 100.000 clientes con un excel lleno de macros y con un access asociado. Y le digo que el marco tarifario de la telefonía fija es muy complejo.
> También he visto a una telco grande con un excel como herramienta de planificación de red de fibra óptica DWDM.
> ...



antes le largaría el auditor de riesgos de turno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

No dirán que no avisé con las Patriot ayer. Pegado a la línea de soporte (ahora resistencia) del último triángulo en el que estaba ............... y hostión fuerte hoy.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piense si conoce a alguien que conozca el 4% de la funcionalidad posible con excel (ya no digo acerca de la capacidad de programar a pelo o con el asistente de navegación).
> 
> Hace años ví una telco en Honduras que facturaba a 100.000 clientes con un excel lleno de macros y con un access asociado. Y le digo que el marco tarifario de la telefonía fija es muy complejo.
> También he visto a una telco grande con un excel como herramienta de planificación de red de fibra óptica DWDM.
> ...



buff cuanta razon. Yo gestionaba riesgos y deuda. Es el mejor programa con diferencia de la historia, capaz de trabajar con bases de datos de miles de celdas y no quedarse pillado. Cada dia hacia un volcado segregaba la deuda y la gestionaba para el dia siguiente.al dia sig otro volcado y con un simple buscarv no se me colaba ni un cliente y luego preparar reportes con tablas dinamicas. Con esas 2 herramientas gestionaba millones. Si alguien ha trabajado con credito y caucion sabra de lo que hablo, tienes que gestionar al milimetro los plazos sino tu clausula expira. Viva el excel

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> buff cuanta razon. Yo gestionaba riesgos y deuda. Es el mejor programa con diferencia de la historia, capaz de trabajar con bases de datos de miles de celdas y no quedarse pillado. Cada dia hacia un volcado segregaba la deuda y la gestionas al dia sig igual y con un buscarv no se me colaba ni un cliente. y para reportes de tablas dinamicas. Con esas 2 herramientas gestionaba millones. Si alguien ha trabajado con credito y caucion sabra de lo que hablo, tienes que gestionar al milimetro los plazos sino tu clausula expira. Viva el excel
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Algunos se han picado un cálculo actuarial completo!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2012)

Va por ujtede


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> buff cuanta razon. Yo gestionaba riesgos y deuda. Es el mejor programa con diferencia de la historia, capaz de trabajar con bases de datos de miles de celdas y no quedarse pillado. Cada dia hacia un volcado segregaba la deuda y la gestionaba para el dia siguiente.al dia sig otro volcado y con un simple buscarv no se me colaba ni un cliente y luego preparar reportes con tablas dinamicas. Con esas 2 herramientas gestionaba millones. Si alguien ha trabajado con credito y caucion sabra de lo que hablo, tienes que gestionar al milimetro los plazos sino tu clausula expira. Viva el excel
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Mirame Amadeus,presiento que la quieren tirar hacia abajo hasta 10 o 12


----------



## VOTIN (7 Feb 2012)

ojo al dato
Der Spiegel: "Es hora de terminar con la farsa del rescate griego" - elEconomista.es

la quiebra helena llevaria a los bancos a una perdida en cotizacion del 50% lo
que arrastraria a otros valores a una perdida de cuanto menos un 20%,el ibex a 6500 estaria ya ahi.,el guano estaria ya en las puertas


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Feb 2012)

Eso, eso, rapidito, que llega el turno de Portugal y si gestionar la quiebra de un país ya es complicado, no quiero ni pensar lo que sería tener que gestionar dos a la vez.

A pesar de mi nick, tengo motivos para el optimismo (a nivel personal) pero a nivel de la UE lo veo todo muy negro.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piense si conoce a alguien que conozca el 4% de la funcionalidad posible con excel (ya no digo acerca de la capacidad de programar a pelo o con el asistente de navegación).
> 
> Hace años ví una telco en Honduras que facturaba a 100.000 clientes con un excel lleno de macros y con un access asociado. Y le digo que el marco tarifario de la telefonía fija es muy complejo.
> También he visto a una telco grande con un excel como herramienta de planificación de red de fibra óptica DWDM.
> ...



¿cómo el mercado Usa hamijo Janus?
y Europa mañana por la mañana::


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cómo el mercado Usa hamijo Janus?
> y Europa mañana por la mañana::



Los usanos van muy fuertes y no pasan de una mera corrección intradiaria que rápidamente se solventa en la misma sesión. Se percibe una manipulación brutal y me recuerda mucho al año del QE donde subía constantemente sin apenas amplitud en las velas y de forma desesperante para quien tuviera ideas preconcebidas respecto al guano.
Entiendo que alguien pueda pensar que va a venir guano pero eso no es óbice para seguir operando largo mientras que no hay constatacion de una vuelta hacia el sur. En caso contrario, es un magnífico ejercicio para perderse una tendencia alcista en el mejor de los casos y hacer cresting continuo en el peor de los casos.

No dude que se dará la vuelta y que la tremenda subida constante que se lleva, tendrá una señora corrección. Esto es así y así funciona. Apenas hay volumen pero a base de manipulación lo están llevando donde quieran. Los 1366 son una excelente figura para intentar unos cortos. Cuanto más rápido llegue, mejor porque indica que por el camino no ha ido cogiendo aire. Pudiera ser que directamente en cuando salga la noticia de Grecia (positiva se espera) venga inmediatamente la corrección. No quiero ni pensar si sale "susto".

Respecto a Europa, es muy muy sencillo porque sigue a pies juntillas al índice SP. No obstante, es una realidad que el DAX lleva 3 velas sin poder llegar a los 6800 y ahí se ha formado una resistencia by the moment. Se podría intentar un corto pero eso ya es decisión de cada uno. Sea cual sea la decisión, el stop es obligado.

A mí la plata me gusta mucho en el lado corto pero aún no es el momento. Tiene una buena resistencia 150 puntos más arriba. Llega una subida impresionante y cuando venga la corrección .... será grande aunque sea por términos de proporcionalidad.

Tengan cuidado con el eurodolar si tienen sesgo bajista. Este cruce no está para cortos y menos tras la vela de hoy.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos van muy fuertes y no pasan de una mera corrección intradiaria que rápidamente se solventa en la misma sesión. Se percibe una manipulación brutal y me recuerda mucho al año del QE donde subía constantemente sin apenas amplitud en las velas y de forma desesperante para quien tuviera ideas preconcebidas respecto al guano.
> Entiendo que alguien pueda pensar que va a venir guano pero eso no es óbice para seguir operando largo mientras que no hay constatacion de una vuelta hacia el sur. En caso contrario, es un magnífico ejercicio para perderse una tendencia alcista en el mejor de los casos y hacer cresting continuo en el peor de los casos.
> 
> No dude que se dará la vuelta y que la tremenda subida constante que se lleva, tendrá una señora corrección. Esto es así y así funciona. Apenas hay volumen pero a base de manipulación lo están llevando donde quieran. Los 1366 son una excelente figura para intentar unos cortos. Cuanto más rápido llegue, mejor porque indica que por el camino no ha ido cogiendo aire. Pudiera ser que directamente en cuando salga la noticia de Grecia (positiva se espera) venga inmediatamente la corrección. No quiero ni pensar si sale "susto".
> ...



bueno a ver si SAN llega a 6.6€ y los liquido SL 6.46 los pillé 6.51¿espero no haber metido la pata? ¿como lo ve?::


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno a ver si SAN llega a 6.6€ y los liquido SL 6.46 los pillé 6.51¿espero no haber metido la pata? ¿como lo ve?::



Cuidado que está en el máximo del 28/10. Es una zona muy constrastada de resistencia. Mañana es posible que abra un poquito alcista, si se diera ese escenario yo pondría el stop en el punto de entrada sin dudarlo.

Le merece la pena un potencial de ganancia de 10 céntimos por acción vs. una potencial pérdida de 5 céntimos por acción?. Ratio 2:1?. Lo digo porque eso le exige un hit ratio muy alto y difícil de mantener.

Good luck in your wild adventure!


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que está en el máximo del 28/10. Es una zona muy constrastada de resistencia. Mañana es posible que abra un poquito alcista, si se diera ese escenario yo pondría el stop en el punto de entrada sin dudarlo.
> 
> Le merece la pena un potencial de ganancia de 10 céntimos por acción vs. una potencial pérdida de 5 céntimos por acción?. Ratio 2:1?. Lo digo porque eso le exige un hit ratio muy alto y difícil de mantener.
> 
> Good luck in your wild adventure!



si reconozco que he sido un ******* pero como hablaba Berni pues.......


----------



## faraico (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si reconozco que he sido un ******* pero como hablaba Berni pues.......



Siempre puedes poner el SL en el punto de entrada y dejar correr beneficios.

HAce dias aqui nadie apostaba por ver al san a esos precios y mira...igual se te va a 7 y haces negocio:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Tano: Aaaaaay payo la plata pueda da dineros güenoooooos


Payo: ay tano, cuídate que no se active ese doble suelo con un stop loooos


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Hoy el Sr. MV no se pasa a primera hora?

Ayer tarde se paso?

Parece que avanza Pepon por el Dax...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy el Sr. MV no se pasa a primera hora?
> 
> Ayer tarde se paso?
> 
> Parece que avanza Pepon por el Dax...



Y por el chuli también ronda...

edito:Aunque jugando al pilla-pilla....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias



Hombreeeeeee, ya llegaron los Reyes Magos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombreeeeeee, ya llegaron los Reyes Magos ::



Dañino, que es usted un dañino :XX:

Si quiere conseguir la bula corsaria avise si detecta moviemientos raros raros. Barbaroja le compensará con salud de la buena.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias



Sigue manteniedo su stop para el ibex en 9000 (si ya se, usted no opera en el indice, tiene TEF y demás historias...lo comento por lo que lleva diciendo los dos últimos días)


pollastre dijo:


> Hombreeeeeee, ya llegaron los Reyes Magos ::



Menos bromitas y más niveles... Se cansan de meter pasta ya o aún tienen manguera?

Que aburrido esto de ver en verde las cosas.

Aunque hoy supongo que terminara plano igual que ayer.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sigue manteniedo su stop para el ibex en 9000 (si ya se, usted no opera en el indice, tiene TEF y demás historias...lo comento por lo que lleva diciendo los dos últimos días)
> 
> 
> Menos bromitas y más niveles... Se cansan de meter pasta ya o aún tienen manguera?
> ...



si , aqui solo vamos a estrellarnos con la bajista


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Guarden las botellas de ginebra...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

8890 o 8905 dependiendo si el grafico es logaritmico o lineal por ahi pasa hoy mismo la bajista 8:


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Menos bromitas y más niveles... Se cansan de meter pasta ya o aún tienen manguera?
> 
> Que aburrido esto de ver en verde las cosas.
> 
> Aunque hoy supongo que terminara plano igual que ayer.




Pues hoy va a tener verde para rato.

Hay relevante en 6828 (tocado hace dos minutos y con retroceso de 10 pips), 6846, 6861 y 6872. Maginot en 6880. Así que mire si tiene cuerda.... su única duda para la sesión de hoy, sería dónde tiene que entrar para soportar el mínimo dolor a contra.

6770 sería una ventana de entrada ideal-ideal-de-la-super-muerte, pero hay tanta ansia pepónica, que no tengo claro que vayan a llevarlo hasta allí.

Para la entrada larga, habrá pues que arriesgar seguramente algo más arriba.

Que tenga suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

al final MV si que va a tener idea  :XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

*le yo operando en los mercados financieros*


Cuando de repente, email salvaje con spam aparece :













[.....]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

el ibex ya a tocado la bajista , ahora ya saben lo que toca :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Ya le digo sr. Pollastre que se está haciendo mayor. Usted dale que te pego unos cuantos años programando, testeando, arriegando dineros y tal, para que luego otros le adelanten por la derecha en 3 meses. 


Nòtese el sarcasmo por favor.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

MV tampoco se esperaba acertar de lleno porque es un novatillo 











Nòtese el sarcasmo por favor . :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya le digo sr. Pollastre que se está haciendo mayor. Usted dale que te pego unos cuantos años programando, testeando, arriegando dineros y tal, para que luego otros le adelanten por la derecha en 3 meses.
> 
> 
> Nòtese el sarcasmo por favor.




Ya le digo, Rodrigo... 90 días y a correr... y en la disciplina de quant trading, nada menos, posiblemente la que conlleve más exigencia técnica de todo el negocio del trading... 

Será lo que Ud. dice, que yo debo ser más tonto que Pichote.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya le digo, Rodrigo... 90 días y a correr... y en la disciplina de quant trading, nada menos, posiblemente la que conlleve más exigencia técnica de todo el negocio del trading...
> 
> Será lo que Ud. dice, que yo debo ser más tonto que Pichote.



sera lo segundo


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sera lo segundo



Haga el favor de no intervenir en las conversaciones de los mayores, o le castigaremos a escribir 100 veces "No postearé operaciones de mentira" en el hilo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sera lo segundo



Será que le ciega la humildad, ¿pero no se da cuenta de que hablan del spam que comentó pollastre y no de ud.?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Será que le ciega la humildad, ¿pero no se da cuenta de que hablan del spam que comentó pollastre y no de ud.?



es que me pierde la humildad


----------



## Greco (8 Feb 2012)

Bien de acuerdo, guano para españa dentro de poco, ¿y para otros paises que estan bastante menos mal? Yo es que despues de operar en otros del IBEX practicamente ni me acuerdo que existe, se comporta bastante mal...


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

Me rio de janeiro con este tipo, al igual que con Rbotic en dias de bolsa, es un genio.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!



muertoviviente dijo:


> es que me pierde la humildad



Es ud. tan humilde, tan humilde, tan humilde, que cuando le pisan la cabeza con un zapato ud. aun intenta estirar la lengua para lamerlo ::


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Feb 2012)

Parece que vamos a pasar el Cabo de Hornos con buen tiempo...


----------



## Greco (8 Feb 2012)

Vendo RWE y Deutsche Tel. estoy fuera, creo que por fin lo he visto (^_^) O eso o han conseguido meterme el miedo en el cuerpo  en cualquier caso hay buenas plusvis asique...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Feb 2012)

Liado con mil cosas, pero os leo desde la sombra.

No he operado en días más que seguir con mis Acerinox, Gas, Ibe y BME.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

fuera san ......pa pipas lo veo sobrecomprado


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

Vaya subida que lleva el bono a 10 años, de 5,05 ayer a 5,20 ahora. Algo esta sucediendo, toda la pasta del bce para aupar a las bolsas?? grecia? 

Bienvenidos amigos... a la nave del misterio::.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Buenos días señores, que verde está todo...ni que hubiera pasado por aquí el lumbreras.

Veamos si tenemos cerca un techo para ramplar algo.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

Me da la risa:



> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El último tirón alcista viene por comentarios en páginas web de que el acuerdo está completo con un cupón del 3% hasta 2.020. La media de cupón podría ser de alrededor del 3,6% con quita del 50% de nominales. Los poseedores de bonos recibirían 15% en cash y el resto en los nuevos bonos. La semana que viene se daría la lista de los 80 bonos griegos afectados


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Liado con mil cosas, pero os leo desde la sombra.
> 
> No he operado en días más que seguir con mis Acerinox, Gas, Ibe y BME.



Yo sigo en Gas e Ibe. Cuando pasen de 13 y 4,845 pongo ahí SL para proteger la posición (ya en ganancias, aunque tras comisiones escasas), y dejar correr ganancias. Gas se está acercando, un empujoncito más. Las Ibe tendré que sufrir un poco más para llegar a esa zona de calma. 

Solo espero que MV siga anunciando guano, para que continue pepón animado... Pero en cuanto no le vea postear 24 horas seguidas voy a empezar a asustarme...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo sigo en Gas e Ibe. Cuando pasen de 13 y 4,845 pongo ahí SL para proteger la posición (ya en ganancias, aunque tras comisiones escasas), y dejar correr ganancias. Gas se está acercando, un empujoncito más. Las Ibe tendré que sufrir un poco más para llegar a esa zona de calma.
> 
> Solo espero que MV siga anunciando guano, para que continue pepón animado... Pero en cuanto no le vea postear 24 horas seguidas voy a empezar a asustarme...



guano y mas guano


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Hedge fund manager and writer Doug Kass just sent out a blast titled SELL EVERYTHING.
Why?
Because Roubini is bullish.
From CNBC:
The perennially negative Nouriel Roubini – nicknamed Dr Doom for his usually critical views – is turning bullish. You read that right, Roubini is betting on additional stock market gains.

“We’re a believer; we’re celebrating. We think the rally has legs,” explains Gina Sanchez, Roubini’s director of equity and allocation strategy.
You've been warned.


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hedge fund manager and writer Doug Kass just sent out a blast titled SELL EVERYTHING.
> Why?
> Because Roubini is bullish.
> From CNBC:
> ...



Yo pensé lo mismo que el tal Doug Kass cuando leí la notocia esta mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

llevan los medios ya cerca de una semana con titulares muy alcistas , y la guinda es lo del roubini ese 8:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores, que verde está todo...ni que hubiera pasado por aquí el lumbreras.
> 
> Veamos si tenemos cerca un techo para ramplar algo.



El IBEX parece que si ha cogido un buen tramo, parece que el gap puede cerrarse. El Dax no le veo tantas ganas, de todas formas, ahí vamos.
Obj 6760


----------



## McFly (8 Feb 2012)

Habeis visto sacyr? 3% arriba!
Me acojonasteis y me salí el viernes a 3,74
Ahora 3,82 y subiendo....


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Habeis visto sacyr? 3% arriba!
> Me acojonasteis y me salí el viernes a 3,74
> Ahora 3,82 y subiendo....



Pero hombre, como se le ocurre hacerle caso al primero que aparece por internet?::


Por cierto, teoría demostrada, aparece y el dax +7...seguimos en la lucha, y que alguien le regale una piruleta, que esté entretenido un rato. Así no hay quien ejpecule...(No va por usted, personaje de Regreso al Futuro)


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

En este momento se puede observar una gran lucha entre los más grandes Hedge Funds, apostando a la baja entradas superiores a los 50 millones de euros y alguien, no se sabe quien, que manipula el mercado al alza de forma misteriosa. 
A ver si mediante un algoritmo pueden deducir la identidad de dicho Jinversó.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR sin mucho logaritmo me atrevo a decir que hay un Malvado Ejpeculador llamado BCE que está comprando todo lo susceptible a ser comprado


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

el grafico va a quedar precioso con este toque a la bajista


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR sin mucho logaritmo me atrevo a decir que hay un Malvado Ejpeculador llamado BCE que está comprando todo lo susceptible a ser comprado



ERRORRR MEEEEECCCC!!!!

Meta: gato + rabo gordo+Tef. eternas... y afinará mejor la búsqueda.

P.D. Entrada buena +25

Suelto uno, continuo a objetivo marcado anteriormente (+25 a la saca)


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

al final MV va a tener razon 

todo es por TECNICO amigos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

el grafico ya lo colgue hace casi 3 meses e insisti en que la bajista roja punteada seria la tumba de los largos


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

A ver si dura lo suficiente para salir victorioso del todo...


P.D. Serie a 1 minuto Dax, he encontrado la relación. Charlotada=7 puntos positivos Dax. !Increible! de verdad analicen gráfico...


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

El guaneo que no llega, vaya si lo noto mi cuenta con aquellos cortos del sp. En el ibex, hoy se esta viendo esto:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

hay graficos y graficos como los de nuestros compañeros conocidos ya , al final no sirven pa na  

con humildad les digo que los graficos por TECNICO son los que funcionan :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El Dax no le veo tantas ganas, de todas formas, ahí vamos.
> Obj 6760



Hoy le veo correctísimo con ese 6760.... 6762 es lo que tengo yo :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2012)

McFly dijo:


> Habeis visto sacyr? 3% arriba!
> Me acojonasteis y me salí el viernes a 3,74
> Ahora 3,82 y subiendo....



El problema de Sacyr no es si sube o baja. Es, si un dia, de pronto de frente, sin tiempo pa pensar, presenta en el juzgado el, por otro lado esperado, concurso "voluntario" de acreedores y se te queden las acciones años y años atrapadas en plan corralito y al estilo Martinsa de nuestro gran amigo Fernando Martín. Pero vamos, que no es para meter miedo, ni nada.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si dura lo suficiente para salir victorioso del todo...
> 
> 
> P.D. Serie a 1 minuto Dax, he encontrado la relación. Charlotada=7 puntos positivos Dax. !Increible! de verdad analicen gráfico...



Ponga otra que pago yo :XX:.


Por cierto ando mirando la web de carpatos y comenta que los bancos portugueses suben ya un 17,5%. Otra mas, esperando algo?


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy le veo correctísimo con ese 6760.... 6762 es lo que tengo yo :fiufiu:



Es un objetivo técnico muy claro. Tan claro que puede costar, meto Stop Profit y a volar.

Dicho y hecho: Me salta, recompensa total +50. Ahora a mirar que no me fío nada, los 9300 cada vez mas cerca.

Además creo recordar que el Sr. Janus, mencionó un 7000 Dax, tampoco anda lejos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ponga otra que pago yo :XX:.
> 
> 
> Por cierto ando mirando la web de carpatos y comenta que los bancos portugueses suben ya un 17,5%. Otra mas, esperando algo?



Estarán celebrando su futuro simpa..... ::


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Este tío es tonto, se han cantado varias operaciones a tiempo real en dos días, con resultado superior a 100 puntos dax, y sigue diciendo tonterías y esperando eternamente no se qué exactamente. Siga con su AT que algún día realizará beneficios. 
Ahora puede subir esto lo que le de la gana...9000 wellcome.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Este tío es tonto, se han cantado varias operaciones a tiempo real en dos días, con resultado superior a 100 puntos dax, y sigue diciendo tonterías y esperando eternamente no se qué exactamente. Siga con su AT que algún día realizará beneficios.



lo que MV gana no lo suelta a diferencia de los intras como ustec


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que MV gana no lo suelta a diferencia de los intras como ustec



Algo básico, a ver si le entra en la cabeza. Intra soltado es ganado, si no suelta NO GANA.

Esto gratis para usted.

Por si no llega a comprender el concepto: Vaya con sus ganancias latentes a comprar algo y yo con mis intras que he soltado....

*SO MELON*


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que MV gana no lo suelta a diferencia de los intras como ustec


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Algo básico, a ver si le entra en la cabeza. Intra soltado es ganado, si no suelta NO GANA.
> 
> Esto gratis para usted.
> 
> ...



algo basico , lo que el intra gana un dia otro dia lo perdera so inversoh


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tano: Aaaaaay payo la plata pueda da dineros güenoooooos
> 
> 
> Payo: ay tano, cuídate que no se active ese doble suelo con un stop loooos



Es lo que vengo diciendo hace días. En 3550 puede / debe haber giro porque se viene de subir mucho y al menos una corrección tiene que haber.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algo basico , lo que el intra gana un dia otro dia lo perdera so inversoh



En el 97% de los caso es _asinnnnnnnn_, peeeeeeeeero


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que MV gana no lo suelta a diferencia de los intras como ustec



Los beneficios no están consolidadas hasta cerrar la operación.

Mire a ver si le prohíben soltar los cortos de TEF y debe devolverlas sin beneficio, que al ritmo que lleva da tiempo al cambio de leyes.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el 97% de los caso es _asinnnnnnnn_, peeeeeeeeero



si ya lo se , estos son unos maquinas con sistemas y to , profesionaleh de los mercaos :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si ya lo se , estos son unos maquinas con sistemas y to , profesionaleh de los mercaos :XX:



Pues que quiere que le diga, el _succes-ratio_ de las operaciones cantadas superan abrumadoramente a las suyas. Pero vamos, su labor es entretenernos. Eso lo hace muy bien.

Ánimo prehiozo!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

MV no canta operaciones para intradia , si ustec leyera los hilos del ibex35 MV lleva 3 de 3 operaciones gordas y una mas que gorda cantadas  

y hace un dia otra operacion gorda bajista sobre ibex , para que sepa cortos en ibex sl 9000


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda

UN POFESIONÁ......:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Los leo, sr. MV, los leo. Desde aquellos tiempos en los que el ibex peponeaba y usted aprovechaba para "recargar". En fin, suerte. Tengo trabajo que hacer.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

claro que no los lee , le recuerdo la caidita 10200 -7800 contra viento y marea y contra carteras porque mas de un profesionah con sistemas fue sacado a la fuerza de las velas rojas del mercao , no digo mas pero 3 de 3 y ahora doy que luego espero comente si era o no era una operativa gorda


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Feb 2012)

.










VAN GOGH, ya te dije que no vendieras tus cuadros a pelo ***** que la alcista pasaba por Arlés y te hubieras "forrao" ...


:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda
> 
> UN POFESIONÁ......:XX::XX::XX:



Juas, no me había fijado en el nik del tipo de la pregunta...


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda
> 
> UN POFESIONÁ......:XX::XX::XX:




juas juas juassssss

pero menudo pardillo por Dios.... 

es todavía más zopenco de lo que aparenta en el hilo... que ya son palabras mayores :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

bueno MV es compañero advierte a los largos , tengan temor o mejor cambien la posicion .


una cosa es lo que MV pueda comentar en el dia a dia y otra las operativas , donde MV arriesga su dinero y canta entradas y salidas , que no quede duda ahora MV apuesta por cortos en ibex con SL 9000 basandose en el grafico de arriba advertidos quedan y espero agradecimientos por esta operativa que la estoy dando en to lo alto pa que aprovechen todo el recorrido a la baja


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que no los lee , le recuerdo la caidita 10200 -7800 contra viento y marea y contra carteras porque mas de un profesionah con sistemas fue sacado a la fuerza de las velas rojas del mercao , no digo mas pero 3 de 3 y ahora doy que luego espero comente si era o no era una operativa gorda



A ver "machote", que en la que viví en directo dejaste en el camino 1.000 puntitos de nada diciendo que algo había variado.

Tus operativas de 1.000 puntos vista (como este big guano) lleva demorandose un mes, que esos a los que criticas han sacado unas medias (tirando por lo bajini) de 50 puntos día, que ya suman más que sus megamovimientos de 1.000 puntos.

Pero claro, usted erre que erre...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> juas juas juassssss
> 
> pero menudo pardillo por Dios....
> 
> es todavía más zopenco de lo que aparenta en el hilo... que ya son palabras mayores :XX::XX::XX:



Estos son los grandes momentos del foro!!!!:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda
> 
> UN POFESIONÁ......:XX::XX::XX:





Adriangtir dijo:


> Juas, no me había fijado en el nik del tipo de la pregunta...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> juas juas juassssss
> 
> pero menudo pardillo por Dios....
> 
> es todavía más zopenco de lo que aparenta en el hilo... que ya son palabras mayores :XX::XX::XX:



ya lo dije en algun momento MV fue gacela en sus comienzos , porque lo voy a negar pero ahora es otra cosa


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno MV es compañero advierte a los largos , tengan temor o mejor cambien la posicion .
> 
> 
> una cosa es lo que MV pueda comentar en el dia a dia y otra las operativas , donde MV arriesga su dinero y canta entradas y salidas , que no quede duda ahora MV apuesta por cortos en ibex con SL 9000 basandose en el grafico de arriba advertidos quedan y espero agradecimientos por esta operativa que la estoy dando en to lo alto pa que aprovechen todo el recorrido a la baja



:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El IBEX parece que si ha cogido un buen tramo, parece que el gap puede cerrarse. El Dax no le veo tantas ganas, de todas formas, ahí vamos.
> Obj 6760



El Ibex casi lo ha cerrado...el DAX aguanta como un machote. En estos casos el índice patrio, en muchas ocasiones, adelanta debilidad.ienso:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

"uchas gracias compis por la ayuda , lo que pasa es que soy muy pez en temas fiscales .


concretamente eso de presentar la declaracion fuera de plazo como es ? y mas o menos de cuanto seria la sancion , y de hacerlo asi si podria compensar las plusvalias con las minusvalias no ? .


bueno mañana ire a una gestoria *haber* que me dicen un saludo"

No creo que haya avanzado, ni aprendido mucho, sigue con los mismos errores...es usted un gañán y en su casa lo saben.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Eh! que el sr. MV es un genio militar!

:XX: :XX: :XX:

_hola me *e* animado a registrame . creo que las posibilidades de guerra este mes son altisimas desde hace una semana o asi se conoce que hay muchisimo dinero digamos apostado a que las bolsas caeran muchisimo antes del fin de este mes , algo parecido a lo que paso con las opciones que se compraron apo..._

por *muertoviviente*
03 Sep 2007, 14:10


Este sr. le da a todos los palos!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

pues ustec mismo , eso si no se atreva por su bien a aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

No me reía tanto desde lo de Rbotic en Rankia!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _hola me *e* animado a registrame . creo que las posibilidades de guerra este mes son altisimas desde hace una semana o asi se conoce que hay muchisimo dinero digamos apostado a que las bolsas caeran muchisimo antes del fin de este mes , algo parecido a lo que paso con las opciones que se compraron apo..._


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

no deberian hacerse esa idea de MV ahora imagina algo malo


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda
> 
> UN POFESIONÁ......:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> "uchas gracias compis por la ayuda , lo que pasa es que soy muy pez en temas fiscales .
> 
> 
> concretamente eso de presentar la declaracion fuera de plazo como es ? y mas o menos de cuanto seria la sancion , y de hacerlo asi si podria compensar las plusvalias con las minusvalias no ? .
> ...



...y en su broker le animan


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Atención ahora al DAX...posible ruptura abajo.

A ver como responden...

Edit: Vela -2.5 responden con una doble en dirección contraria...siguen espadas en alto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Señores, van ustedes muy rapido!

No me da tiempo editar como dios manda.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eh! que el sr. MV es un genio militar!
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

Bien
Esperemos que sigan las endesa hacia arriba,esto aguanta
ojo con amadeus,lo dije ayer,dara una sorpresa


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. Pollastre algo que resaltar ahora mismo????


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver si SACYR cae hoy.
> Abierta dos posiciones a cortos: La primera 6000 acciones en 3,7167, stop loss 3,7214. La segunda 5000 en 3,7148, stop loss 3.7206.



¿te saliste a tiempo o te pillo el tren?


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atención ahora al DAX...posible ruptura abajo.
> 
> A ver como responden...
> 
> Edit: Vela -2.5 responden con una doble en dirección contraria...siguen espadas en alto.



Muchas , muchas posibilidades


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

rbotic ha vuelto.

Negras tardes a todos... El místico 7.700 del IBEX - Página 16 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

A EMEUVE las plusvalias le van detras, pero el corre mas y nunca le alcanzan.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muchas , muchas posibilidades



El dax intratable, en cuanto se desmadra un poco a la baja lo recuperan a patadas. Algo se mueve, a ver si el Sr. Pollastre ve algo en su módulo derrapador.


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre algo que resaltar ahora mismo????



Ese mínimo en 86, canta demasiado. Al menos está 15 puntos por encima de lo esperado, creo que aún le pueden dar una pata más hacia abajo.

El volumen es gacelero y gacelero-mediano, al menos hasta ahora.

Y por arriba... por arriba hemos hecho muy corto de momento. Qué menos que sobrepasar el 850, y sin demasiada halluda saludar al entorno del 880.

En resumen, que contrariamente a lo que suele pasar habitualmente, esta sesión aún no se ha desplegado siendo ya la hora que es.


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

rbotic dijo:


> Cuando crees que el mercado tira para arriba, entonces has de entrar... digamos que entonces tienes menos tiempo, aún así tienes razón...



8:

EMEUVE
El ignorante afirma, el sabio duda y reflexiona.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> rbotic ha vuelto.
> 
> Negras tardes a todos... El místico 7.700 del IBEX - Página 16 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> A EMEUVE las plusvalias le van detras, pero el corre mas y nunca le alcanzan.




La contestación de un seguidor... ni cachondeo que tienen allí.

"Hoy, 02:13
#305
Pues el místico 10.700 de Diciembre 2011 no lo veo.

Este es el tema New Age del foro, ¿no? Con velitas e incienso... Uuuu... "


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El dax intratable, en cuanto se desmadra un poco a la baja lo recuperan a patadas. Algo se mueve, a ver si el Sr. Pollastre va algo en su módulo derrapador.



El grip ahora mismo es alto, un factor de 40 más o menos según su escala, en torno al doble de lo habitual... eso nos dice que hay resistencia a la subida (derrape), pero no con un nivel de grip contundente que permita sacar conclusiones (he llegado a ver grips de 200 y pico).

Como decía antes, estoy esperando visita a la zona 6770. Una vez ahí me plantearía qué hacer. Por arriba queda mucha cuerda según los datos para hoy, me resisto a pensar que no quieran visitarla.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> 8:
> 
> EMEUVE
> El ignorante afirma, el sabio duda y reflexiona.



robotics menudo troll :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> robotics menudo troll :ouch:




"_Le dice la sartén al cazo.... ¡ qué sucio estás, cazo !_ "


:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

El sabio sabe que ignora.

¿Que ingora EMEUVE?

Es cierto que ¿EMEUVE invento el ibex para operar en el?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> El sabio sabe que ignora.
> 
> ¿Que ingora EMEUVE?
> 
> Es cierto que ¿EMEUVE invento el ibex para operar en el?



MV es el tuerto en este mundo de ciegos


----------



## tortilla (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV es el tuerto en este mundo de ciegos



Los sabios tienen las mismas ventajas sobre los ignorantes que los vivos sobre los muertos. _Aristoteles._

Debes de ser muy mayor, porque aristoteles te conocia.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Según lo veo, el volumen de actores medianos pequeños aguantan las caídas, pero no tienen fuerza para arrancar arriba.

La clave vendrá si entra volumen alto en juego, están esperando algo y entonces tendremos un movimiento consistente. Desde luego si acompañan a la subida los 69xx se ven.

De todas formas sigo viendo el IBEX débil respecto al resto, y últimamente parece que lleva la voz cantante. (Siempre hablando en el muy corto plazo, ya que la subida acompañada por Dax y Americanos es impecable).


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Es correcto lo de los actores medianos-pequeños, es lo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.

El problema que yo veo es que se nos acaba la pista para despegar, y no llegamos todavía a la velocidad crítica: nos vamos ya por encima de las 13:00h, y si entramos en las estribaciones de las 15:00 USA empieza a andar y la sesión se distorsiona bastante desde el punto de vista "DAX purista".

Esta es una situación atípica (menos mal), porque lo normal es que el setup de la sesión se despliegue completamente entre las 9:00 y las 10:30, pero hoy no ha sido el caso.

Bueno, a ver si se despliega antes de las 14:00.



FranR dijo:


> Según lo veo, el volumen de actores medianos pequeños aguantan las caídas, pero no tienen fuerza para arrancar arriba.
> 
> La clave vendrá si entra volumen alto en juego, están esperando algo y entonces tendremos un movimiento consistente. Desde luego si acompañan a la subida los 69xx se ven.
> 
> De todas formas sigo viendo el IBEX débil respecto al resto, y últimamente parece que lleva la voz cantante. (Siempre hablando en el muy corto plazo, ya que la subida acompañada por Dax y Americanos es impecable).


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Feb 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9-m2Y2HDZ-8[/YOUTUBE]

video dedicado a personaje del foro, a berni y al BCE ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Según lo veo, el volumen de actores medianos pequeños aguantan las caídas, pero no tienen fuerza para arrancar arriba.
> 
> La clave vendrá si entra volumen alto en juego, están esperando algo y entonces tendremos un movimiento consistente. Desde luego si acompañan a la subida los 69xx se ven.
> 
> De todas formas sigo viendo el IBEX débil respecto al resto, y últimamente parece que lleva la voz cantante. (Siempre hablando en el muy corto plazo, ya que la subida acompañada por Dax y Americanos es impecable).





pollastre dijo:


> Es correcto lo de los actores medianos-pequeños, es lo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.
> 
> El problema que yo veo es que se nos acaba la pista para despegar, y no llegamos todavía a la velocidad crítica: nos vamos ya por encima de las 13:00h, y si entramos en las estribaciones de las 15:00 USA empieza a andar y la sesión se distorsiona bastante desde el punto de vista "DAX purista".
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Que calladitos están todos...lateral cansino.

Pero traigo la solución...







DALE MARCIAL.....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Esto no arranca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR, si no me pillan las bromas.... ¿como quiere que postee? ::



Spoiler








:fiufiu: :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

GT muchas horas en el mar hacen complicado su humor


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> GT muchas horas en el mar hacen complicado su humor



piratararitto.com ? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> piratararitto.com ? ::



Mi fino humor siempre ha hecho sentirme un incomprendido.
.... 
......
.......
o bien que a vuestras señorías les van más las barbies que los balones 

y me refiero con barbies a *esta*

que no a *esta *:


----------



## Fraction (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y me refiero con barbies a *esta*
> 
> que no a *esta *:




¡¡¡ Qué desagradable es usted !!!














¡¡¡ Solo hay 120 fotografias !!!


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi fino humor siempre ha hecho sentirme un incomprendido.
> ....
> ......
> .......
> ...




Tenga cuidado, tanto una como las otras a las doce de la noche se convierten en


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

franr dijo:


> que calladitos están todos...lateral cansino.
> 
> Pero traigo la solución...
> 
> ...



daleeeeeeeee 

daleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> daleeeeeeeee
> 
> daleeeeeeeeeeee



Que me dice!!!!!
A ver A ver!:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, tanto una como las otras a las doce de la noche se convierten en



Pues nada, a las 23:45 para casa que hay que dormir :XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Debo una explicacion a Mc-fly y soy.una persona de palabra asi que me bajado las cuentas anuales de sacyr:

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Vamos con sacyr:

patrimonio neto 2043 mill eu...numero de acciones 422598452 o lo que es lo mismo un valor contable 4,83 por tanto esta infravalorada por lo que viendolo como una compra especulativa con mucho riesgo puede ser una opcion personalmente lo desaconsejo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Debo una explicacion a Mc-fly y soy.una persona de palabra asi que me bajado las cuentas anuales de sacyr:
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Aun estoy esperando el trabajo de amadeus,sobre todo los ultimos trimestres
Esta usted muy vago ultimamente
Tambien repasa toda la informacion relevante de la cnmv del ultimo trimestre


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con sacyr:
> 
> patrimonio neto 2043 mill eu...numero de acciones 422598452 o lo que es lo mismo un valor contable 4,83 por tanto esta infravalorada por lo que viendolo como una compra especulativa con mucho riesgo puede ser una opcion personalmente lo desaconsejo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



No diga eso de que está por debajo del valor contable ... que Votín se lanza a por ella. Ahora que está haciéndolo mejor como ehjpeculador .... que no nos le cambien:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Veo muchos muchos que están patinando. La plata, el DAX, .... pero cuidado que puede haber tirones que nos lleven a probar las resistencias (están un poquito más arriba).


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No diga eso de que está por debajo del valor contable ... que Votín se lanza a por ella. Ahora que está haciéndolo mejor como ehjpeculador .... que no nos le cambien:rolleye:



El valor contable es del 2010,el del 2011 despues de la venta de repsol que fue a perdidas sera muchisimo menor ,luego ahora cotiza por encima de su valor contable.Es que tengo a ponzi en practicas::


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Toma Pepón, toma....


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

Si hay suerte y las endesas cotizan en la robasta a 15,6 podremos verlas el viernes a 16.
Objetivo primario coseguido hasta alcanzar los 16 ,donde estarian a salvo de los perros de presa bajistas


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

llegaron los gringos :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo muchos muchos que están patinando. La plata, el DAX, .... pero cuidado que puede haber tirones que nos lleven a probar las resistencias (están un poquito más arriba).



Nunca he operado en cortos,estoy pensando en empezar las practicas con el broker de bankinter ,si me saliera bien podria optar como aspirante al titulo de "enterao".Mirame a ver que m cuentas de amadeus cuando tengas tiempo
Gracias

PD

Si,SOY UN GORRON


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Madre del amor hermoso...12 puntos arriba el dax del tirón.

Causa-efecto


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Hercules Offshore, es muy buena en términos r/r.


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Hemos llegado a mi ventana de entrada, pero para mí es demasiado tarde ya para entrar.... las 16:00 es hora para siesta, no para estar haciendo tontunadas en los mercados :::: así que mañana será otro día.



FranR dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...12 puntos arriba el dax del tirón.
> 
> Causa-efecto


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Sacyr......de 2009 a 2010 ha mejorado su cifra de negocio un22% a 97mill y ha reducido sus costes fijos consiguiendo pasar de perder 185 mill a perder 359000 eu por explotacion.Ha mejorado tb financieramente gracias a su reeestructuracion...Tengo una duda y es su nota 9 que no puedo verla por no imprimirla, en 2009 obtuvo de "resultado del ejercicio procedente de operaciones interrumpidas neto de impuestos" 1000 mill y en 2010 solo 3 mill.A pesar de que de forma operativa ha sido mas eficiente en 2010 q en 2009 esta simple cuenta ha hecho que en 2009 ganase 870 mill y en 2010 solo14 mill. Cambia mucho el escenario sobre su viabilidad 800 que 14.voy a intentar ver con el movil si puedo bajarme el informe completo y ver la misteriosa nota 9.he mirado su efe y es negativo el de explotacion y financuacion pero el de financiacion es positivo. Esta desinvirtiendo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nunca he operado en cortos,estoy pensando en empezar las practicas con el broker de bankinter ,si me saliera bien podria optar como aspirante al titulo de "enterao".Mirame a ver que m cuentas de amadeus cuando tengas tiempo
> Gracias
> 
> PD
> ...



No merece mucho la pena este valor. Viene de subir bastante en poco tiempo, sin muchas referencias válidas de stop en bajo riesgo y medio euro más arriba tiene muchísisisisisisisisisisima resistencia.

Si vas a ir con cortos, no utilices bankinter. Creo que estás restringido a tenerlos 3 meses como máximo y además son caros de pelotas. Si quieres cortos, tira por los CFDs con muy poquita carga.

Estás a punto de promocionar a "escualo". A poco que consolides el nivel de "enterao", y con el atractivo de los cortos (regalamos un ticket de 10 points) .... solo con que cantes 4 en directo que salgan bien y un par de ellas que salgan en pérdidas pero con ejecución de stop loss ..... estará hecho.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hemos llegado a mi ventana de entrada, pero para mí es demasiado tarde ya para entrar.... las 16:00 es hora para siesta, no para estar haciendo tontunadas en los mercados :::: así que mañana será otro día.



Le comprendo, yo también he visto la ventana pero me olía que había allí. Imagine una tarde con toda la familia, hablando de las tef de principios de enero.


----------



## Tubes (8 Feb 2012)

Muy buenas a todos, perdonen por una pregunta de pardillo.

¿Alguien ve factible que Caixabank rompa con la resistencia de 4€?

¿Creen que seria un buen momento para entrar en Caixabank por su posible fusión con Bankia?

Un saludo,


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Vaya velas con cuerpo...


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aun estoy esperando el trabajo de amadeus,sobre todo los ultimos trimestres
> Esta usted muy vago ultimamente
> Tambien repasa toda la informacion relevante de la cnmv del ultimo trimestre



No ando con mucho tiempo libre, y analizar las cuentas aunque solo sea por encima da mucho trabajo.Impreso las cuentas de amadeus y nh, las echare un ojeada 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Tubes dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, perdonen por una pregunta de pardillo.
> 
> ¿Alguien ve factible que Caixabank rompa con la resistencia de 4€?
> 
> ...



No tengo ganas de subir gráfico, pero le explico. Alcista desde mínimos de octubre, se rompió a principios de año.

Luego tiene un doble techo en diciembre, en los 4. Si lo supera puede tener recorrido, pero tiene que confirmar esa ruptura, atento a volumen y velas consiguientes a la ruptura, si se produce.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. Tubes, la impresión que tengo del resultado de las fusiones es la misma que la de esta mezcla....






+


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

El ibex con ganas de 9000 puntos

Bueno, ahora saco a Conchita Velasco...


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus una recomendación usana, HERO ¿qué SL? si tiene más comente
gracias


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Parece que no consigo bajar el informe completo.Si alguien se anima que busque que significa la nota 9.A priori Sacyr una empresa que cuesta 1600mill y que en 2010 valia 2000 mill y que solo venda 97 millones, es bastante mediocre y mas cuando las ventas se ven diluidas por costes fijos, intereses e impuestos. Directamente no tiene margen todo el dinero que ingresa es insuficiente para pagar su megaestructura.Yo le calculo que necesitaria unas ventas de unos 200mill para ser viable.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si hay suerte y las endesas cotizan en la robasta a 15,6 podremos verlas el viernes a 16.
> Objetivo primario coseguido hasta alcanzar los 16 ,donde estarian a salvo de los perros de presa bajistas



Iberdrola y endesa tienen algo especial frente a otras cotizadas. Por si mismas no lo hacen mal pero tienen participaciones en otras energeticas lo cual da un valor oculto a la empresa. En el cado de iberdrola hay que diferenciar sus 3,63 de valor contable propio de su mas o menos 5,1 de valor contable si miramos su actividad de firma consolidada.En endesa pasa parecido,esta la conozco menos pero creo q estaba cerca de 17 por eso estan infravaloradas. El otro dia cuando me pregunto j-c no pude extenderme mucho por falta de tiempo. Personalmente intentare vender ibe por encima de 5,1

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nunca he operado en cortos,estoy pensando en empezar las practicas con el broker de bankinter ,si me saliera bien podria optar como aspirante al titulo de "enterao".Mirame a ver que m cuentas de amadeus cuando tengas tiempo
> Gracias
> 
> PD
> ...



Es mejor empezar por etf sobre indices. Aconsejo para una primera toma bxx

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pyn (8 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes, les dejo una lectura muy interesante:
Guest Post: Here



> Here’s the Proof Day Trading is DEAD
> 
> Lately I’ve heard a lot of heated conversation about the day trading
> industry. There’s an intriguing debate with opinions ranging from “it’s
> ...



Saludos!


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Me preocupa el DAX...


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Abriendo velas, viento en popa mis ibe. El otro dia lo avise a pesar de ser una empresa algo mediocre parece que zeltia va a buscar sus 2 y pico de valor contable 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me preocupa el DAX...



Cuando le dan, le dan muy fuerte...aguantando manos blandas. Si no tienen apoyo, mal asunto.

Como entren en tropel...pues alegría MACARENA


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El IBEX parece que si ha cogido un buen tramo, parece que el gap puede cerrarse. El Dax no le veo tantas ganas, de todas formas, ahí vamos.
> Obj 6760



Lástima haber soltado tan pronto por la matiné...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el grafico va a quedar precioso con este toque a la bajista




 8: :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, esa plata ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2012)

¿Que pasó? Que se nos viene abajoooooo....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que pasó? Que se nos viene abajoooooo....





toco la bajista que solo humildemente MV habia mencionado y pabajo , eso es lo que paso


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Por debajo de 1344 hay ojete calor intenso


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Esto ya no tiene gracia, aparece el individuo +12...

Ya saben post del POFESIONA largo al Dax y 12 al bolsillo fijo...:ouch:

De todas formas donde ha rebotado es donde tenía que hacerlo. Lean niveles del Maese y del mendas esta mañana. Si hay ruptura Doña Rogelia nos visitará... jornada inversa a las dos anteriores. Abre verde, cierra rojo (esperemos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gp7TnBLOiuY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

Joder con Arcelor,para el que este dentro ,vaya dia +5


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les dejo una lectura muy interesante:
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias por el link, es muy interesante como lectura.

Pero desde mi posición, y según mi experiencia durante los últimos años, comentar que el artículo está lleno de inexactitudes, mitos y verdades a medias.

Cita como ejemplo principal a una firma de prop trading; los prop traders pueden, *o no*, ser daytraders... ¡ pero decir una cosa no es sinónimo de la otra !

Los prop traders llevan años siendo explotados, esto no es nada nuevo ni reciente; son unos señores que pagan por un trading desk en una empresa (una firma de prop trading), la cual pone a su disposición un pupitre (literalmente), un ordenador, un datafeed de más o menos calidad y en algunos casos ciertos algos para trading.

Por lo demás, el prop trader debe ceder una nada despreciable parte de sus ganancias a la firma "empleadora".

Si ya es difícil tener plusvalías netas, imagine lo que es tener que ceder un porcentaje de su negociación de contratos a un tercero, *gane o pierda Ud*.

No es ningún misterio el hecho de que las casas de prop trading sean auténticas máquinas de "picar carne de trader".... no les duran ni un mes.

En fin, puede imaginarse que tengo mis propios motivos para refutar ese artículo casi en su totalidad, pero no voy a aburrir al personal.

Con todo, le agradezco el link como decía al principio, muy interesante de cuando en cuando ver la percepción que tienen de nuestra profesión desde fuera.


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gp7TnBLOiuY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Hace horas que le vengo avisando de la entrada en largo en la zona 6760-6770 (ver posts al Sr. Adriangtir a las 9 de la mañana) y aún le pillan a Ud. en ojete-calor ?

Ya veo que no hace ni pijotero caso cuando posteo mis epístolas a los corintios :ouch:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Yo he cerrado el chiringuito...pero unos cortos, objetivo 12 dax, no serían descabellados.

Si se alcanza Stop corriendo a 10 detrás....


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder con Arcelor,para el que este dentro ,vaya dia +5



Cotiza por debajo de su valor y con la fusion se convertira en una especie de monopolio del acero.La matriz lo unico que tiene que hacer es reducir sus costes fijos sus ventas se ha incrementado tiene un nicho de mercado ya creado. Por eso a largo apostaba mas por arcelor que por acerinox

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo he cerrado el chiringuito...pero unos cortos, objetivo 12 dax, no serían descabellados



Yo paso, estoy ya fuera, pero de no ser así iría en dirección contraria a la que sugiere Ud. : abriría largos en la 6770 como he venido defendiendo toda la mañana, y a lo que diera de sí hasta el cierre del contado, SL en 6750, poco riesgo, buenas posibilidades.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Aburranos usted, el ibex ya lo hace y con usted podremos aprender algo del mundillo.

Que aunque sea como anécdota viene bien.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

informe de situación pollastre, mulder


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hace horas que le vengo avisando de la entrada en largo en la zona 6760-6770 (ver posts al Sr. Adriangtir a las 9 de la mañana) y aún le pillan a Ud. en ojete-calor ?
> 
> Ya veo que no hace ni pijotero caso cuando posteo mis epístolas a los corintios :ouch:



No _onvre_, no. Si lo puse por el comentario anterior de un forero.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Seguimiento de la posible operación dada:

-4 (se mantendría el SL -10) y retrocede

Edit 1 a la par...

Edit 2: +12

Ahora Stop corrido a 10


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

Que aburrimiento, estoy leyendo todos los mensajes de hoy y la mitad son para dar canchita al cansino...


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

Guano is nigh.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que aburrimiento, estoy leyendo todos los mensajes de hoy y la mitad son para dar canchita al cansino...



Los míos no los lea muy atentamente que si se aburre me consta que busca faltas hortograficas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo paso, estoy ya fuera, pero de no ser así iría en dirección contraria a la que sugiere Ud. : abriría largos en la 6770 como he venido defendiendo toda la mañana, y a lo que diera de sí hasta el cierre del contado, SL en 6750, poco riesgo, buenas posibilidades.



" Mistico" post con apuestas encontradas 

aaaahhhhhh que tiempos aquellos 

sl2 señores


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

Si salta el SL virtual en 6750 humílleme un poco en mi ausencia, que debo salir ahora a hacer un recado ::



FranR dijo:


> Seguimiento de la posible operación dada:
> 
> -4 (se mantendría el SL -10) y retrocede
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

A ver si aguantan los 1344....


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Amadeus...Un poco sobre legislacion contable (2009) En ese momento segun el articulo 213 del texto refundido de la ley de sociedades anonimas texto que en 2010 fue modificado por un real decreto y en 2011 ampliado o mas comunmente llamado ley de sociedades de capital.
Segun el antiguo articulo 213 que aun se conserva en la nueva ley solo se podra dividir dividendos si el pn»capital social.Es 2009 no es que no fuera mayor es q era negativo el pn, algo bastante insolito.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si salta el SL virtual en 6750 humílleme un poco en mi ausencia, que debo salir ahora a hacer un recado ::


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si salta el SL virtual en 6750 humílleme un poco en mi ausencia, que debo salir ahora a hacer un recado ::



Saltado:Baile:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimiento de la posible operación dada:
> 
> -4 (se mantendría el SL -10) y retrocede
> 
> ...



Acaba de alcanzar los +20 asegurados....


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

Falta que lo de Grecia se joda y meto corto en arcelol y sacyr.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Seguimiento de la posible operación dada:

-4 (se mantendría el SL -10) y retrocede

Edit 1 a la par...

Edit 2: +12

Ahora Stop corrido a 10

Acaba de alcanzar los +23 asegurados....

+30


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimiento de la posible operación dada:
> 
> -4 (se mantendría el SL -10) y retrocede
> 
> ...



mantenga cortos y dejese de contar los pipos por unidades


----------



## Mendrugo (8 Feb 2012)

Se acabo el rally, al cierre de futuros USA puede que tengamos que cerrar largos.

Suerte.


----------



## monicagt (8 Feb 2012)

Pues si, arcelor es un valor que siempre me ha gustado, pero nunca veo el momento de entrar.
Creo que le tengo cariño porque me estrené en la bolsa con el y me fué bastante bien.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Usted es tonto, cada pipo son 25 euros (por si no lo sabe) esta operación cantada si la realizara ahora mismo serían 750 euros por contrato.

POR FAVOR, no haga más el ridículo.

Naturalmente el individuo habla, sube el dax los 12 puntos y salta el stop.

Resultado de la operación +31 (775 euros)

P.D. Digo el dinero porque era operación simulada, como dije ya cerré esta mañana el chiringuito.

Pueden agasajarme y dejen el último lugar para las loas al Maese.:XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Amadeus...Un poco sobre legislacion contable (2009) En ese momento segun el articulo 213 del texto refundido de la ley de sociedades anonimas texto que en 2010 fue modificado por un real decreto y en 2011 ampliado o mas comunmente llamado ley de sociedades de capital.
> Segun el antiguo articulo 213 que aun se conserva en la nueva ley solo se podra dividir dividendos si el pn»capital social.Es 2009 no es que no fuera mayor es q era negativo el pn, algo bastante insolito.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Amadeus es bastante inestable.En 2009 sus ventas ascendiana 22mill bastante insuficiente para mantener su estructura asi la fue perdio 40 mill. He calculado y aproximadamente deberua tener unas ventas consolidadas de al menos 98 mill exclusivamente para pagar sus costes, interes e impuestos. Para no ir mal al menos esras ventas deberian ascender a 150-170mill. En 2010 sus ventas superaron con creces esa cifra, ascendiendo a 530 millones despues de su reestructuracion y reduccion a mas de la mitad su balance. Parece un negocio muy inestable dificil de predecir. Su vc a 2010 es 0,97 en 2009 era -2.que cotice tan alto es debido a que en un solo año su facturacion fue mayor que el valor de toda la empresa si le pobemos una media de 15 veces su beneficio que es el valor medio historico al que cotiza la bolsa. Aun asi inyentar valorar una emprasa dedicada a las tic como esta y tan inestable es muy complejo. Yo no la tendria en mi cartera

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Falta que lo de Grecia se joda y meto corto en arcelol y sacyr.



¿Qué broker te deja meter cortos a MTS? :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted es tonto, cada pipo son 25 euros (por si no lo sabe) esta operación cantada si la realizara ahora mismo serían 750 euros por contrato.
> 
> POR FAVOR, no haga más el ridículo.



ridiculo le voy a enseñar al cierre 

menudos traders :rolleye:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Sr. Fran no se sulfure y por cierto... Que cabr.on me ha levantado usted 10 pipos en el Dax!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

No creo que por esto se acabe el rally...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De todas formas donde ha rebotado es donde tenía que hacerlo. Lean niveles del Maese y del mendas esta mañana. Si hay ruptura Doña Rogelia nos visitará... jornada inversa a las dos anteriores. Abre verde, cierra rojo (esperemos)


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Feb 2012)

No, si al final el ibex va a volver a cerrar practicamente plano.

Al menos mis GAS e IBE hoy se han portado bien, subo el primero de los SL a ganancias. 

Gracias por el asesoramiento ponzi, casi vendo ambas en el punto más bajo de la anterior caida si no llegas a poner los fundamentales sobre la mesa .


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

...n..........


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ridiculo le voy a enseñar al cierre
> 
> menudos traders :rolleye:



Usted las matemáticas básicas no las domina, verdad?

50 pipos al día durante 20 días es mas dinero que sus acciones congeladas de TEF.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ridiculo le voy a enseñar al cierre
> 
> menudos traders :rolleye:



Le vuelvo a repetir...mientras usted habla de posibilidades..acabo de cantar una operación en directo de 775 euros...:


----------



## no_loko (8 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Qué broker te deja meter cortos a MTS? :ouch:



R4, pero en la bolsa de Amsterdam.

Saludos,


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Usted las matemáticas básicas no las domina, verdad?
> 
> 50 pipos al día durante 20 días es mas dinero que sus acciones congeladas de TEF.



claro como siempre acertamos :rolleye: 

y asi durante un año nos hacemos ricos :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Le vuelvo a repetir...mientras usted habla de posibilidades..acabo de cantar una operación en directo de 775 euros...:



Pero no os esforcéis más, da igual, no lo va a entender nunca, es perder el tiempo.

Prefiero enseñar a mi abuela a manejar internet o el móvil, será menos desesperante.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)




----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro como siempre acertamos :rolleye:
> 
> y asi durante un año nos hacemos ricos :XX:



Si usted viese más que su propio ego vería que estos señores clavan niveles prácticamente a diario... Usted tiene un margen de 1000 pipos, ellos de 1 o 2, por eso creo que ellos son buenos y usted un esperpento de feria(eso si, entretenido)


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si usted viese más que su propio ego vería que estos señores clavan niveles prácticamente a diario... Usted tiene un margen de 1000 pipos, ellos de 1 o 2, por eso creo que ellos son buenos y usted un esperpento de feria(eso si, entretenido)



Déjense de gaitas y denme cuatro thanks, que llegue a los 1300, que me los he currado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Déjense de gaitas y denme cuatro thanks, que llegue a los 1300, que me los he currado.



La verdad es que sí. Le debo unos cuantos, pero cuando leo desde el móvil no me dejan :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro como siempre acertamos :rolleye:
> 
> y asi durante un año nos hacemos ricos :XX:



Dan ganas de agarrarle de la cola esa peluda que tiene y tirarle de ese peñasco, a ver si se abre la cabeza y para ya de decir tonterías. 

Es que me recuerda a esos niños coñazo que no hacen más que decir tonterías y portarse mal para llamar la atención, hasta que los mayores tienen que dejar de hablar para hacerle caso.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dan ganas de agarrarle de la cola esa peluda que tiene y tirarle de ese peñasco, a ver si se abre la cabeza y para ya de decir tonterías.
> 
> Es que me recuerda a esos niños coñazo que no hacen más que decir tonterías y portarse mal* para llamar la atención,* hasta que los mayores tienen que dejar de hablar para hacerle caso.



Ha dado en el clavo...se merece unas San a 7


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Qué broker te deja meter cortos a MTS? :ouch:



Acabo de ver que click no deja, al menos si en Sacyr.

Me los he puesto en PT, ya voy ganando:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Déjense de gaitas y denme cuatro thanks, que llegue a los 1300, que me los he currado.



Acabo de ver que hoy he estado escaso de Thanks, un mal día en el despacho.

A cambio de la Thanks espero tener niveles para el día de mañana a mi vuelta del Gym(hoy toca esforzarse le daré hasta la cena xd):


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Acabo de ver que click no deja, al menos si en Sacyr.
> 
> Me los he puesto en PT, ya voy ganando:XX:



No tienes cojones de mantener la operacion de cortos abierta hasta el lunes 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Feb 2012)

estos dias he estado escuchando/leyendo el libro de carpatos. me gusta su planteamiento y casi todas las historias que cuenta refrendan su opinion. La parte de indicadores ya es mas particular de cada uno, pero esta bien el repaso que hace.
Gracias al forero que hablo del mismo hace alguna semana.

A los maestros del hilo (todos los del hilo): merece la pena aprender figuras chartistas y velas japonesas para operar intradia?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> estos dias he estado escuchando/leyendo el libro de carpatos. me gusta su planteamiento y casi todas las historias que cuenta refrendan su opinion. La parte de indicadores ya es mas particular de cada uno, pero esta bien el repaso que hace.
> Gracias al forero que hablo del mismo hace alguna semana.
> 
> A los maestros del hilo (todos los del hilo): merece la pena aprender figuras chartistas y velas japonesas para operar intradia?



el intradia no merece la pena , es mi humilde opinion y no es coña ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)




----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Acabo de ver que click no deja, al menos si en Sacyr.
> 
> Me los he puesto en PT, ya voy ganando:XX:



Un cortaco en sacyr, eso es tentar mucho la suerte a estos precios.Andese con cuidado, por mal que este la empresa el mercado a corto es muy impredecible en estos valores.Yo me plantearia algun corto para iag y quizas mirando por tecnico si el grafico acompañase alguno en acs y amadeus, demasiado riesgo.Mucha suerte

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el intradia no merece la pena , es mi humilde opinion y no es coña ienso:



pero dese cuenta que mi pregunta no se corresponde con su respuesta.

los demas maestros pueden contestar tambien, o habra que nombrarlos para que hagan acto de presencia?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pero dese cuenta que mi pregunta no se corresponde con su respuesta.
> 
> los demas maestros pueden contestar tambien, o habra que nombrarlos para que hagan acto de presencia?



si el intradia no merece la pena , tampoco merece la pena aprender figuras chartistas y velas japonesas para operar intradia


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si el intradia no merece la pena , tampoco merece la pena aprender figuras chartistas y velas japonesas para operar intradia



que usted no sepa meterla en determinadas circunstancias, no quiere decir que los demas tampoco.

en fin, me retiro a mi cueva y les dejo la cancha para ustedes.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus una recomendación usana, HERO ¿qué SL? si tiene más comente
> gracias



Yo estoy corto desde 4,97 con 4000 títulos y stop en 5,20.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Feb 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> " Mistico" post con apuestas encontradas
> 
> aaaahhhhhh que tiempos aquellos
> 
> sl2 señores




Cuando presenté a paquito ya les dije que le tuvieran en cuenta. Tiene más mérito porque este funciona con Excel el HDLGP y no quiere vivir de esto.

Saludos a todos y mis vacaciones parece que se volverán eternas :fiufiu:


A lo de hoy solo decir :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, esa plata ienso:



Hay que esperar o bien a que llegue a los 3550 o bien que pierda los 3300 y ahí ver cómo funciona. Ahora mismo, el stop de referencia sería muy amplia.

Y mira que me gusta este valor y tengo ganas de darle estopa ....


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> toco la bajista que solo humildemente MV habia mencionado y pabajo , eso es lo que paso



Joder, cada vez que hablas sube el pan. Ya están los índices recuperando y barriendo stops.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, cada vez que hablas sube el pan. Ya están los índices recuperando y barriendo stops.



como si a MV le importara lo que hagan los mercaos en una hora :XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted es tonto, cada pipo son 25 euros (por si no lo sabe) esta operación cantada si la realizara ahora mismo serían 750 euros por contrato.
> 
> POR FAVOR, no haga más el ridículo.
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que decías el dinero para darle envidia. No creo que haya ganado 750 pavos en la vida, al menos que haga algo diferente a lo que dice. Como contrarian no tiene precio ::


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo pensaba que decías el dinero para darle envidia. No creo que haya ganado 750 pavos en la vida, al menos que haga algo diferente a lo que dice. Como contrarian no tiene precio ::




Que va caballero, el plan era decir solo pips, pero cuando tontín metió baza, creía que así se le podría abrir algo la mente y dejar de decir tontadas de que el intradía no sirve (a mi me vale al igual que entrar en contado en un valor y pillarle una tendencia al alza varios meses "si se puede")

Como dije, desde un principio, la operación era simulada, porque cuando es en real trato, y creo que consigo, no decir "euros", mas o menos es una regla no escrita que me enseñó el de arriba y que en el foro se lleva más o menos a rajatabla. Siempre dejamos en el aire número de contratos, acciones y tal.

Al respecto del indicador: Ya se habló por la mañana y media tarde.
Comentarío= +7 dax, si el número de post supera a 5 se sube a comentario=+12 dax ::


P.D. Creo que respecto a esto puede haber mayor o menor unanimidad entre los integrantes del hilo, si no es así, pues nada. No nos vamos a enfadar por tonterias.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Desde primeros de enero, las velas del SP son muy pequeñas en amplitud. Vamos, que manipulación total. Ya la de hoy es de traca, menos de un 1% entre máximo y mínimo ... precisamente con el lío de Grecia, la deuda ..... Tongo!


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Desde primeros de enero, las velas del SP son muy pequeñas en amplitud. Vamos, que manipulación total. Ya la de hoy es de traca, menos de un 1% entre máximo y mínimo ... precisamente con el lío de Grecia, la deuda ..... Tongo!



Estaba pensando lo mismo, me recuerda a la subida de 2009 con bajo volumen pero paso a paso seguia subiendo. A ver si ibe supera los 5,1 de vc y le pongo un sp.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba pensando lo mismo, me recuerda a la subida de 2009 con bajo volumen pero paso a paso seguia subiendo. A ver si ibe supera los 5,1 de vc y le pongo un sp.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues yo en 6780 le voy a meter un short potente al DAX. En series de 5 minutos está llegando a una directriz bajista clara y maestra en el día.


----------



## Mulder (8 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Estos días están dejando de ser un tanto gaceleros como lo eran hasta ahora y van metiendo pólvora de vez en cuando aunque en el caso de esta jornada han metido la pólvora al principio del día y han desaparecido del mapa. Al inicio de la sesión han metido 118 contratos de compra, a partir de ese momento han estado haciendo alguna cosilla hasta las 10 donde se ha hecho el saldo máximo del día y se han pasado el resto del día vendiendo, pero ojo, el resto del día ha consistido en solo 6 operaciones y ninguna llegaba a leoncio de verdad, aunque el saldo mínimo se ha hecho a las 17:20.

En subasta han comprado, pero solo 15 contratos.

En resumen, parece que tienen claro en que consisten estos días, meten la carne en el asador al principio y luego sueltan. Es más que probable que el leoncio de las 9 haya soltado a lo largo de la sesión con pocas ganancias.

Tenemos precio en mínimos, saldo ligeramente positivo y subasta ligeramente compradora, creo que mañana empezaremos con gap al alza o plano y luego seguiremos subiendo durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo en 6780 le voy a meter un short potente al DAX. En series de 5 minutos está llegando a una directriz bajista clara y maestra en el día.



cerca de 7000 el dax, madre mia no somos conscientes con un ibex que se comporta incluso peor que el nikkei pero hay un peponismo que asusta en algunas bolsas. Yo estoy pensando pillar unos pocos bxx, algun titulillo a 25 o 26, no se si me animare a pasarme al lado corto.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Shorts en DAX en 79.


----------



## Fran200 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Desde primeros de enero, las velas del SP son muy pequeñas en amplitud. Vamos, que manipulación total. Ya la de hoy es de traca, menos de un 1% entre máximo y mínimo ... precisamente con el lío de Grecia, la deuda ..... Tongo!



Pues que quiere que le diga, mas claro agua. No se creen las subidas ni los que están cosechando en ellas. 
El mercado cogido con alfileres, sin una base solida y las magnitudes en claro deterioro, hablando en largo plazo. 

De momento las manos fuertes aparecen en el juego sin convicción, casi en intradía dejando el peso en manos de los pequeños y medianos inversores, con algunas bocanadas de oxigeno desde instituciones.


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


>



Roedoreg miserableg, SL fuera por 14 pips y luego patadón para arriba... odio que me salten un SL aunque sea en una operación simulada ::

Hay mucho que comentar en este rato que he estado fuera... muy bueno el Sr. FranR en su corto, muy espantoso el Sr. MV en su ridículo.... denme un segundo y posteo algo más largo, que tengo que cerrar un par de cosillas en los servidores.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Desde primeros de enero, las velas del SP son muy pequeñas en amplitud. Vamos, que manipulación total. Ya la de hoy es de traca, menos de un 1% entre máximo y mínimo ... precisamente con el lío de Grecia, la deuda ..... Tongo!



Me husmea que le metan el gran patadón hacia arriba, el "piponazo" para luego dejarlo en la deriva un tiempo, tal vez una semana. 

Yo cuento con ello.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

De momento la directriz bajista está funcionando perfectamente. Protegemos la posición a pre.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues que quiere que le diga, mas claro agua. No se creen las subidas ni los que están cosechando en ellas.
> El mercado cogido con alfileres, sin una base solida y las magnitudes en claro deterioro, hablando en largo plazo.
> 
> De momento las manos fuertes aparecen en el juego sin convicción, casi en intradía dejando el peso en manos de los pequeños y medianos inversores, con algunas bocanadas de oxigeno desde instituciones.



A eso le estamos dando!


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

El DAX anda con bastante pitorreo. A ver si le da una buena bajada.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Vaya pitorreo, ya no respeta ni directrices bien definidas. Salta stop en punto de entrada, al menos no ha costado dinero.


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Roedoreg miserableg, SL fuera por 14 pips y luego patadón para arriba... odio que me salten un SL aunque sea en una operación simulada ::
> 
> Hay mucho que comentar en este rato que he estado fuera... muy bueno el Sr. FranR en su corto, muy espantoso el Sr. MV en su ridículo.... denme un segundo y posteo algo más largo, que tengo que cerrar un par de cosillas en los servidores.




El Sr. Fran200 se ha pasado a saludarnos... el Sr. Adriagtir se aburría y pedía un post tocho... es una de las raras tardes en las que estoy en la oficina y contemplo el crepúsculo por los ventanales... sin duda, es momento adecuado de post tocho ::

A propósito del pequeño juego de hoy con el Sr. FranR, no está de más recordar un poco cómo nos movemos los que comemos (o intentamos comer) de este negocio... recuerdo una vez que un forero (¿creo que fue pecatísima?) decía que le encantaría estar en nuestro pellejo para ver "qué emoción se siente haciendo este trabajo" [cuasi-sic].

Nada más lejos de la realidad. Este trabajo no es emocionante, ni divertido. Por definición, no puede serlo. Todavía recuerdo una frase del Sr. Fran200 hace meses, en una de las pequeñas perlas que soltaba de vez en cuando; venía a decir que envidiaba a los foreros que compraban y vendían a discreción, por cuanto él no podía realizar posiciones cuándo y como quisiera (operar con cierto volumen impone esas restricciones).

El Sr. Fran200 echaba de menos la libertad de comprar y vender de los foreros, así como yo echo de menos la ilusión, el "reto" o la "emoción" de la gente que escribe aquí diciendo "voy largo, creo que esto sube, con dos ******** ahí voy !!".

Cuando vives de esto, estás limitado por probabilidades matemáticas. Tienes un sistema, que puede ser muy complejo o muy tonto, pero sistema al fin y al cabo. Ese sistema da días ganadores y días perdedores, y a final de mes, el neto debe ser positivo. Eso es, nada más.

Eso hace que haya días en los que paso horas - literalmente - esperando a que el precio impacte en la ventana de entrada que haya para ese día. No hay "emoción", no hay "mis cojones contra el mercado", no hay nada de eso.

Vivir de esto no es ni de lejos tan emocionante como pueda parecer.

Como pequeño ejemplo, valga la operación de las 17:00 . Las cosas en este negocio no se hacen porque sí, hay poco espacio para el azar. Existe una razón por la cual yo no opero más allá de la apertura de WS*[*]*, y es porque cuando entra el contado en USA interfiere con los algoritmos que gestionan la zona europea. 

Si sucumbes a la tentación de "echar una canita al aire" y entrar en una operación fuera de tu sistema y de tus límites (por ejemplo, y en mi caso, ésta a las 17:00) pasas de ser un trader a ser un jugador de ruleta rusa. Y ya se ve lo que pasa en las ruletas rusas...



[*] que es la razón por la cual sólo trabajo por las mañanas. Como digo, todo tiene una explicación lógica en este negocio :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ........
> Si sucumbes a la tentación de "echar una canita al aire" y entrar en una operación fuera de tu sistema y de tus límites (por ejemplo, y en mi caso, ésta a las 17:00) pasas de ser un trader a ser un jugador de ruleta rusa. Y ya se ve lo que pasa en las ruletas rusas...
> 
> 
> ...



Mushas grasias por decir de manera tan fina que ha sido potra...manda eggssss::::

Amplio: Realmente no ha sido tan potra la situación, un nivel tan claro tenía muchas posibilidades de tocarse, en mi caso se había quedado a muy poco, por lo que las probabilidades de búsqueda eran altas. Además en el punto de entrada había unas ciertas resistencias creadas que aumentaban la probabilidad de retroceso al nivel.

Una vez tocado realmente si se dejaba "un poco" al azar y me explico:

1. El recorrido eran 12 pipos al mínimo y con bastantes probabilidades de alcanzarse
2. En ese punto si se toca se puede colocar un SL a 10 (mi favorito) dando la tranquilidad de no salir escaldado. 
3. A partir de ese punto si se rompe el nivel suele tener una caída adicional más que interesante, como así ha sido.

Aparte había unas ciertas pautas técnicas que daban una cierta tranquilidad. Un Gap dentro de ese SL de 10, unas resistencias que si saltaban nos llevaba muy arriba, que era lo que hablaba pollastre.
La diferencia entre una operación válida en este caso, con triunfo moral del Maese o mía se han decidido en 6 pipos. Así funciona esto y así de importante es detectar niveles relevantes.

P.D. buenos recuerdos cuando los jefes decían "nivel compras automáticas, objetivo 70 puntos IBEX y se cumplia :baba:"


----------



## faraico (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> cerca de 7000 el dax, madre mia no somos conscientes con un ibex que se comporta incluso peor que el nikkei pero hay un peponismo que asusta en algunas bolsas. Yo estoy pensando pillar unos pocos bxx, algun titulillo a 25 o 26, no se si me animare a pasarme al lado corto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Como bien sabe estoy tentado desde hace dias con el eurostox a 2500....

Lo consultare con la almohada


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mushas grasias por decir de manera tan fina que ha sido potra...manda eggssss::::



No hombre no.... yo no he dicho que lo suyo sea potra, por Dios.

Lo que he dicho es que yo no pintaba nada entrando a las 17:00, porque según mi sistema y mis reglas, estaba completamente _off-track_.

Pero hablaba de mi caso únicamente... dudo mucho que lo de Ud. haya sido potra.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No hombre no.... yo no he dicho que lo suyo sea potra, por Dios.
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que yo no pintaba nada entrando a las 17:00, porque según mi sistema y mis reglas, estaba completamente _off-track_.
> 
> Pero hablaba de mi caso únicamente... dudo mucho que lo de Ud. haya sido potra.



Había ampliado el post...para que no se quede en el tintero.


Amplio: Realmente no ha sido tan potra la situación, un nivel tan claro tenía muchas posibilidades de tocarse, en mi caso se había quedado a muy poco, por lo que las probabilidades de búsqueda eran altas. Además en el punto de entrada había unas ciertas resistencias creadas que aumentaban la probabilidad de retroceso al nivel.

Una vez tocado realmente si se dejaba "un poco" al azar y me explico:

1. El recorrido eran 12 pipos al mínimo y con bastantes probabilidades de alcanzarse
2. En ese punto si se toca se puede colocar un SL a 10 (mi favorito) dando la tranquilidad de no salir escaldado. 
3. A partir de ese punto si se rompe el nivel suele tener una caída adicional más que interesante, como así ha sido.

Aparte había unas ciertas pautas técnicas que daban una cierta tranquilidad. Un Gap dentro de ese SL de 10, unas resistencias que si saltaban nos llevaba muy arriba, que era lo que hablaba pollastre.
La diferencia entre una operación válida en este caso, con triunfo moral del Maese o mía se ha decidido en 6 pipos. Así funciona esto y así de importante es detectar niveles relevantes.

P.D. buenos recuerdos cuando los jefes decían "nivel compras automáticas, objetivo 70 puntos IBEX y se cumplia :baba: "


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Había ampliado el post...para que no se quede en el tintero.
> 
> 
> Amplio: Realmente no ha sido tan potra la situación, un nivel tan claro tenía muchas posibilidades de tocarse, en mi caso se había quedado a muy poco, por lo que las probabilidades de búsqueda eran altas. Además en el punto de entrada había unas ciertas resistencias creadas que aumentaban la probabilidad de retroceso al nivel.
> ...



Y digo yo,si todos ustedes ganan pipos y pipos...¿quien pierde?
porque alguien pondra la pasta que ustedes se llevan ::

..................o mas bien es tipo casino que al final siempre gana el mercado
y deja en pelotas a los foreros mas osados


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y digo yo,si todos ustedes ganan pipos y pipos...¿quien pierde?
> porque alguien pondra la pasta que ustedes se llevan ::
> 
> ..................o mas bien es tipo casino que al final siempre gana el mercado
> y deja en pelotas a los foreros mas osados



Unas veces se gana y otras se pierde, hay días que tres operaciones fallidas son 30 pipos y a otra cosa, retirada a tiempo.

Lo fundamental es el saldo final, que tienes que tratar que sea positivo.

A mi la verdad es algo secundario, este no es mi trabajo y si pierdo el capital previsto para esto, pues me retiro, ahorro de nuevo y trato de mejorar el sistema.

De momento me funciona bien, pero claro, funciona hasta que deja de funcionar. Esta claro que los que ganan son los de siempre, los que tienen sus front office en la City o cerquita de WS.

Incluso esa gente tiene días horribles, yo he visto más de una vez llegar a uno de esos billion boys con pérdidas en un día de 7 cifras en $, ¿no vamos a tenerlas los demás?

P.D. si algo bueno tiene este foro es que la gente, en muchas ocasiones dice sus operaciones en directo, lo que les da en poco tiempo una credibilidad y una cierta admiración por el resto. Y no hay que poner ejemplos, todos los conocemos.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y digo yo,si todos ustedes ganan pipos y pipos...¿quien pierde?



Los que himbocan al guano porque sí, se empeñan en que esto va a bajar, mientras el IBEX coquetea con los 9000.

Y a veces pasa al revés, claro


----------



## davidautentico (8 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No hombre no.... yo no he dicho que lo suyo sea potra, por Dios.
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que yo no pintaba nada entrando a las 17:00, porque según mi sistema y mis reglas, estaba completamente _off-track_.
> 
> Pero hablaba de mi caso únicamente... dudo mucho que lo de Ud. haya sido potra.



Sr. Pollastre, le ha llegado un privado mío?

gracias


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los que himbocan al guano porque sí, se empeñan en que esto va a bajar, mientras el IBEX coquetea con los 9000.
> 
> Y a veces pasa al revés, claro



That's right.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

El SP no cae ni aunque le pongan una gorda encima. Qué barbaro cómo lo sostienen a pesar de la tremenda subida que lleva acumulada.

Hay que estar quietecitos.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Como ayer CFD poca carga corto...vámonos

SP of course

Como estira: SL por encima de máximos.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Nasdaq: los últimos 40 días aprox. se ven en el chart como un hilo de seda con pendiente de 45 grados. Niquelado, trabajo de artistas.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

La manipulación está funcionando como sigue. Lo dejan a su aire y si sube poco a poco (apenas hay volumen) lo dejan. Lo tienen totalmente anestesiado.
Cuando al comienzo le meten algo de bajada, rápidamente se ponen a sostenerlo y a subirlo poco a poco a media mañana usana. En la última hora ya están todos acojonados y no lo tirán. Un día y otro ...........


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nasdaq: los últimos 40 días aprox. se ven en el chart como un hilo de seda con pendiente de 45 grados. Niquelado, trabajo de artistas.









Aunque a mi me pilló mas la época de los Rotring 0.2 -0.4 -0.8 ::


Aún los guardo bien limpitos


----------



## Claca (8 Feb 2012)

La situación del mercado es tensa como el momento que se está viviendo. Estos últimos meses los índices han intentando un suelo que ahora están poniendo a prueba, el giro al alza, por lo tanto, podría ser con todas las de la ley. No obstante, mientras no se consiga, hay que entender que estamos en resistencia y con un evidente riesgo de recorte, y ahí está la miga del asunto, porque a pesar de que el suelo puede estar maduro, hasta que no se haga efectivo, nada impide a los índices buscar de nuevo los soportes o bajar otro peldaño marcando nuevos mínimos.

Estamos ante resistencias de medio plazo, pero con los soportes de corto plazo respetados a la perfección, en consecuencia, indecisión, eso explica el bajo volumen y la poca volatilidad, más que por acción, por omisión. Lo que está claro es que es un error de bulto plantear movimientos de medio plazo vigilando estas sesiones, porque una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Personalmente, como he comentado, veo que la pauta actual puede tener repercusiones muy bajistas, de forma que me he quedado en liquidez, pero de momento no hay nada confirmado, nada, simplemente es una posibilidad, como puede ser la contraria que apoya la tendencia de corto plazo.

Dicho esto, pienso que los niveles están extremadamente bien definidos en casi todos los índices, especialmente en los rezagados como puede ser el IBEX. En el gráfico del Nikkei que colgué hace poco se aprecia perfectamente la posible figura de giro y, creedme, se hace extensible a nuestro querido chicharro. Los giros de mercado, por lo general, se suceden simultaneamente, no es casualidad que todos los índices se encuentren ya en niveles de resistencia, porque en las grandes tendencias las bolsas van de la mano. Si hay giro al alza, se hará de golpe, con todos rompiendo, pero si no lo hay, sucederá exactamente lo mismo, aunque perdiendo soportes. Creo que es muy importante tener esto en mente a la hora de analizar el estado del mercado y plantearse posibles compras o ventas.

A corto plazo puede pasar prácticamente de todo, pero el movimiento final puede tardar todavía un poco en definirse, porque aún hay margen por arriba y por abajo. En este sentido, reitero que los 8.800 del IBEX ya no son importantes, ni siquiera los 9.000 pelados, así que paciencia y por ahora mirar únicamente el precio del valor que nos interese, ignorando el ruido ambiental.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Esta vela roja a un minuto es la primera con algo de entidad en bastante tiempo.

VAMOS!!!!


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

A ver cómo se comporta el SP en esta hora. Las plateras y carboneras casi todas en rojo. Patriot está en verde pero lejísimo de los máximos de la sesión.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aunque a mi me pilló mas la época de los Rotring 0.2 -0.4 -0.8 ::
> 
> 
> Aún los guardo bien limpitos



Ya somos dos. Y qué precios tenían los cabrones.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La situación del mercado es tensa como el momento que se está viviendo. Estos últimos meses los índices han intentando un suelo que ahora están poniendo a prueba, el giro al alza, por lo tanto, podría ser con todas las de la ley. No obstante, mientras no se consiga, hay que entender que estamos en resistencia y con un evidente riesgo de recorte, y ahí está la miga del asunto, porque a pesar de que el suelo puede estar maduro, hasta que no se haga efectivo, nada impide a los índices buscar de nuevo los soportes o bajar otro peldaño marcando nuevos mínimos.
> 
> Estamos ante resistencias de medio plazo, pero con los soportes de corto plazo respetados a la perfección, en consecuencia, indecisión, eso explica el bajo volumen y la poca volatilidad, más que por acción, por omisión. Lo que está claro es que es un error de bulto plantear movimientos de medio plazo vigilando estas sesiones, porque una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Personalmente, como he comentado, veo que la pauta actual puede tener repercusiones muy bajistas, de forma que me he quedado en liquidez, pero de momento no hay nada confirmado, nada, simplemente es una posibilidad, como puede ser la contraria que apoya la tendencia de corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Cuanta sabiduria. Parece que hemos hecho suelo estos meses pero muchos indices estan en resistencias. Con este escenario hasta que no se confirme nada, lo mas sensato es estar en liquidez o a lo sumo valores defensivos al menos si uno se equivoca de tendencia que la empresa aguante y no quiebre por el camino. A mi me esta costando horrores aguantar solo con ibe y no entrar cual yonki a por su dosis de mercado diaria.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya somos dos. Y qué precios tenían los cabrones.









Luego vinieron estos, estos mismos, con su maletita azul...siguen en el trastero. Dibujo Técnico, el tío se salía....


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Ojo al dato...media hora metidos en menos de dos pipos...pa cagarse.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Luego vinieron estos, estos mismos, con su maletita azul...siguen en el trastero. Dibujo Técnico, el tío se salía....



J'ostias, ustedes son más viejos que yo... 









Confesemos, yo vi el primer ordenador (no PC sino Mac) en el último curso de carrera


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> J'ostias, ustedes son más viejos que yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mecccccc yo vi el primero en el primer curso de carrera. Principios de los 90 un 486 creo que era.

Es usted más viejo...obviously

P.D. signos algo más claros de debilidad SP..ese corto tiene futuro...ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo al dato...media hora metidos en menos de dos pipos...pa cagarse.



Fran, esto es como el mito de Sisifo, quiero subir... no puedo, se me cae la china un poquito y otro poquito parriba.

La media tarde ha estado entretenida, pero la ultima hora yanki es mas tipica que el copon.

A esto añadele el partido del barça, ahi estan los gringos :XX:.


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un cortaco en sacyr, eso es tentar mucho la suerte a estos precios.Andese con cuidado, por mal que este la empresa el mercado a corto es muy impredecible en estos valores.Yo me plantearia algun corto para iag y quizas mirando por tecnico si el grafico acompañase alguno en acs y amadeus, demasiado riesgo.Mucha suerte
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



PT=Paper Trading ::

Aún no he metido un corto real, me tengo que estrenar pero tiene que ser muy claro y con lo de Grecia en el aire no es el momento. De paso retomo el PT porque llevo 15 días fuera y aburridisimooooooooooooooooooooooo.

El corto en Sacyr tiene su base hasta 3,6 lo menos, el de Arcelor es por amor al arte porque está pepona de narices.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Fran, esto es como el mito de Sisifo, quiero subir... no puedo, se me cae la china un poquito y otro poquito parriba.
> 
> La media tarde ha estado entretenida, pero la ultima hora yanki es mas tipica que el copon.
> 
> A esto añadele el partido del barça, ahi estan los gringos :XX:.



Imagine, estoy desmontando un reloj ruso para roscarle bien la corona, imagine la tensión de los mercados.

Por cierto le voy a buscar una milanesa de 22mm, seguro que le da un aire interesante al peluco.ienso:

Miren que preciosidad


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Luego vinieron estos, estos mismos, con su maletita azul...siguen en el trastero. Dibujo Técnico, el tío se salía....



Pues costaba una pasta, tú eres de buena cuna?


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> PT=Paper Trading ::
> 
> Aún no he metido un corto real, me tengo que estrenar pero tiene que ser muy claro y con lo de Grecia en el aire no es el momento. De paso retomo el PT porque llevo 15 días fuera y aburridisimooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> El corto en Sacyr tiene su base hasta 3,6 lo menos, el de Arcelor es por amor al arte porque está pepona de narices.



Ya decia yo,no le veia a usted tan insensato y ojo que no significa que no pueda pasar solo que es una operacion con demasiado riesgo.Donde juega al PT para quitar el mono?Esta 100% en liquidez, q aguante

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues costaba una pasta, tú eres de buena cuna?









Si hubiese sido de buena cuna hubiera tenido una TZR y no esta...


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Hanwha Solarone:

Está subiendo el 21% y cotizando ya en 2,20. Tiene recorrido por arriba para aburrir.

Entre la semana pasada sobre 1,87 creo recordar y me salí por dudas ya que el chart se fastidió.

Tuve mucho olfato y muy poca destreza. Su puta madre .....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues costaba una pasta, tú eres de buena cuna?



me acuerdo de esos rotring, me encantaba el de 0,8 y nunca me atrevía a escribir con el 0,3 por si lo rompía


pero costaban más las plumillas para el compas, o por lo menos manchaban más!!!


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> me acuerdo de esos rotring, me encantaba el de 0,8 y nunca me atrevía a escribir con el 0,3 por si lo rompía
> 
> 
> pero costaban más las plumillas para el compas, o por lo menos manchaban más!!!



Pero hombre con eso no se escribía, era para delineación. Creo que la norma UNE las cotas se ponían con el 0,4 (hace mucho tiempo ya, no lo recuerdo)


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si hubiese sido de buena cuna hubiera tenido una TZR y no esta...



Era mejor esta. La TZR era más ladrillo y costaba menos pasta en el taller el modificar el carburador y cilindro. En la NSR era más caro.

La TZR era más de motero y la NSR era más de niño pijo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

los miercoles son los nuevos viernes!!!!!!!!!


vengo al único lugar del foro donde se aprecia esto


llevo una semana jodida en el trabajo con mucho curro

he salido hoy de cañas y me estoy preparando lo siguiente mientras les leo:









+










con


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Era mejor esta. La TZR era más ladrillo y costaba menos pasta en el taller el modificar el carburador y cilindro. En la NSR era más caro.
> 
> La TZR era más de motero y la NSR era más de niño pijo.



Se notaba que la Yamaha estaba pensada para el 125-250 que llevaban los modelos superiores. Por eso era más pesada.

Era el paso anterior a la RD350 un pepinazo con dos carburares.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero hombre con eso no se escribía, era para delineación. Creo que la norma UNE las cotas se ponían con el 0,4 (hace mucho tiempo ya, no lo recuerdo)



esto era en primero de bup :o


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> los miercoles son los nuevos viernes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vengo al único lugar del foro donde se aprecia esto
> ...



Definitivamente por aquí hay gente de pasta y vicios caros ....
Humilde servidor encarando un posible despido laboral y ustedes cubateando de lo bueno lo mejor.


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Luego vinieron estos, estos mismos, con su maletita azul...siguen en el trastero. Dibujo Técnico, el tío se salía....



Qué mal se me daba, madre... Tirar líneas se me escapaba desde pequeñito xD


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mecccccc yo vi el primero en el primer curso de carrera. Principios de los 90 un 486 creo que era.
> 
> Es usted más viejo...obviously
> 
> P.D. signos algo más claros de debilidad SP..ese corto tiene futuro...ienso:



meccc!!!!


yo vi el primer ordenador un spectrum 16k y programé con él

debía tener 10 años!!!!!!!!


que tiemposss


luego me compraron el spectrum 48 k que costó 125.000 pstas de la 
época ( mediados de los 80) por reyes


----------



## J-Z (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya decia yo,no le veia a usted tan insensato y ojo que no significa que no pueda pasar solo que es una operacion con demasiado riesgo.Donde juega al PT para quitar el mono?Esta 100% en liquidez, q aguante
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Cualquier broker ofrece una demo por un tiempo limitado 15 días suele ser, sin límite de tiempo cfds sobre futuros el plus500.

Algo más amateur pero igualmente útil: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Definitivamente por aquí hay gente de pasta y vicios caros ....
> Humilde servidor encarando un posible despido laboral y ustedes cubateando de lo bueno lo mejor.



pufff no se crea

esta botella sobró de navidades y es la que vivia mi hermano


yo no tengo vicios caros, sólo las matildes!!!!!!!!!!!:XX::XX::XX:

toda mi vida con un ordenador en las mano, y resulta que el otro día hice una entrevista para una empresa potente de consultoría estratégica


y me salió demasiaooo bien la entrevista ( 4 horas)


esperandooo que no me llamenn!!!!!!!! o que haya metido la pata en algo!!!! 

me da miedo, ya que mis trajes de pret a potter (hugo boss comprado en outlet) y mis gemelos de plata no pueden competir con los trajes a medida de los nuevos diseñadoress.


y me da miedo y me da pena, porque yo soy mucho mejor en negocio que con un ordenador y eso que con el ordenador no soy malo y llevo ya 30 años con uno en las manos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> los miercoles son los nuevos viernes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vengo al único lugar del foro donde se aprecia esto
> ...



Escóndelas que aquí hay un forero que se los toma triples...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> me acuerdo de esos rotring, me encantaba el de 0,8 y nunca me atrevía a escribir con el 0,3 por si lo rompía
> 
> 
> pero costaban más las plumillas para el compas, o por lo menos manchaban más!!!



Yo tenía un estuchito (me lo regalaron en la comunión y mi madre no me lo dejaba tocar hasta que fuera necesario, así que se quedó nuevo...) con uno de 0,2 y uno de 0,8, uno era muy fino y el otro demasiado grueso... y en 8º de EGB teníamos que hacer dibujo con el rotring, así que mi madre me tuvo que comprar una punta intermedia de 0,4, y costó UNA PASTA, pero bueno, la niña tenía que aprobar.



aksarben dijo:


> Qué mal se me daba, madre... Tirar líneas se me escapaba desde pequeñito xD



A mi se me daba fatal, siempre se me escapaba la tinta por algún sitio (en las intersecciones), y una vez que tuve que repetir varias veces un dibujo, se me ocurrió utilizar en lugar del rotring un pilot negro (o lo que hubiera entonces similar, que no se si era pilot exactamente) y coló...

Pero bueno, nuestro profesor era bueno y nos dejaba hacerlo con rotring, la clase de al lado tenían un hueso que les obligaba a hacerlo con las plumillas esas que venían con el compás, eso si que era difícil.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> pufff no se crea
> 
> esta botella sobró de navidades y es la que vivia mi hermano
> 
> ...




Cuente, cuente, .... de quién se trata. BCG, Mckinsey, Roland Berger, PWC, KPMG o alguna boutique de nicho especializada como Simon, ....


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> luego me compraron el spectrum 48 k que costó 125.000 pstas de la
> época ( mediados de los 80) por reyes



A mi en las navidades 89-90 me compraron un Amstrad PC1512... con dos disqueteras (que se cerraban con una palanquita), era una sensación.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tenía un estuchito (me lo regalaron en la comunión y mi madre no me lo dejaba tocar hasta que fuera necesario, así que se quedó nuevo...) con uno de 0,2 y uno de 0,8, uno era muy fino y el otro demasiado grueso... y en 8º de EGB teníamos que hacer dibujo con el rotring, así que mi madre me tuvo que comprar una punta intermedia de 0,4, y costó UNA PASTA, pero bueno, la niña tenía que aprobar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nono, la punta intermedia era la normal


upsss acabo de ver que a lo mejor vengo de familia adinerada!!! :o


voy a empeza a fiajrme mas en los papeles de la herencia


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Varias cosas:
Buen gusto para la bebida, pero demasiado caro... Hay que solidarizarse con el país, hoy le toca garrafón.

Son ustedes muy mayores... Y los rotring seguían caros hace 10 años.

Y son todos de buena familia, yo las motos las veía expuestas y poco más...


Pero lo que mas me impresiona de todo es lo frikis que son con los ordenadores (o eran)... Me los imagino a todos entraditos en carnes y con granos....pero entonces no me pegan con unos poseedores de nsr's y tzr's


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi en las navidades 89-90 me compraron un Amstrad PC1512... con dos disqueteras (que se cerraban con una palanquita), era una sensación.





dos disqueteras,, usted es una pija


yo hubiera matado por dos disqueteras en aquella época


el juego del concurso de mates y de triples, que habia que cambiar el disquette


aparecia michael jordan


me acuerdo como si fuera ayer, y han pasado casi 30 años


voy a buscar imagenes

no encuentro nada, no me acuerdo como se llamaba el juego, pero me he tirado meses y meses jugando al el para cnseguir 50 puntos en los mates


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuente, cuente, .... de quién se trata. BCG, Mckinsey, Roland Berger, PWC, KPMG o alguna boutique de nicho especializada como Simon, ....



una grande que quiere ampliar el departamento de consultoria estragica y se piensan que yo puedo valerles para la parte de IT. La gente que me hizo la entrevista mas que de estrategia era de master de esade e iese (jijiji viendo su cv en linkedin pude saber el caso de negocio que me iban a poner jijij que malo soy)


vamos powerpoint en estado puro

ya les contaré, pero en ambos casos saldré ganando, ya que estoy muy bien donde estoy


si me cogen como sino habré salido ganando


edito: 4 horas de entrevista y 10 folios con operaciones para sacar las 9 diapositivas que presente y que consegui el 30% que querían en un caso de estudio de 7 paginas (que me las aprendi de memoria :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> Buen gusto para la bebida, pero demasiado caro... Hay que solidarizarse con el país, hoy le toca garrafón.
> 
> Son ustedes muy mayores... Y los rotring seguían caros hace 10 años.
> ...



yo no tenia moto, siempre de paquete y brracho


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> Buen gusto para la bebida, pero demasiado caro... Hay que solidarizarse con el país, hoy le toca garrafón.
> 
> Son ustedes muy mayores... Y los rotring seguían caros hace 10 años.
> ...



Yo con los ordenadores poco friki, estos si son gafapastas de Ingenierías informáticas. Yo doy más el perfil deportista como usted. (<50 en 400 :fiufiu

Casi me saltan el Stop , que mamonasos....


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> nono, la punta intermedia era la normal
> 
> 
> upsss acabo de ver que a lo mejor vengo de familia adinerada!!! :o
> ...



No me resisto a entrar en el debate.

presumo que soy algo mayor que ustedes, yo soy pre-EGB (Villar Palasí).

Pero, estudié oficialía de ajustador montador en mitad de los 70 y tenía una asignatura de "dibujo e interpretación de planos".

Qué empastres. Trabajábamos con tiralíneas (no rotrings) y, recuerdo, que al hacer las puntas de las flechitas de las cotas, acababan teniendo 6 o 7 milímetros.

reconozco que era muy torpe en el tema.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

Fuuuu donde ha cerrado el SP...1349.95. Apurando al milimetro, ahora lo que queda de semana con el tema grecia lo catapultan a los 1360 volado.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

LECHEEEE!!! que hora es... esto me lo cierran a las 22.15


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> Buen gusto para la bebida, pero demasiado caro... Hay que solidarizarse con el país, hoy le toca garrafón.
> 
> Son ustedes muy mayores... Y los rotring seguían caros hace 10 años.
> ...



De buena familia si: muy buenas personas,

Pero vamos, a los 16 a la fábrica a trabajar, después a estudiar el BUP, COU y la Licenciatura por las tardes-noches.

Eso sí, con moto: una vespino de 49cc, sin trucar.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me resisto a entrar en el debate.
> 
> presumo que soy algo mayor que ustedes, yo soy pre-EGB (Villar Palasí).
> 
> ...



yo trabajé con tiralineass, me encntaba, lo podías poner muy gordo o muy fino, era lo mejor

Yo emborrone mas paple dina a4 con rotring que con tiralineaa, y nunca me manche





PD; y luego se los clavaba a la gente y a los compañeros en luchas en clase :XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo trabajé con tiralineass, me encntaba, lo podías poner muy gordo o muy fino, era lo mejor
> 
> Yo emborrone mas paple dina a4 con rotring que con tiralineaa, y nunca me manche
> 
> ...



Que borrico

Como ayer el pongo el stop ajustado al máximo y se me llevan un paquete pipas como mucho...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De buena familia si: muy buenas personas,
> 
> Pero vamos, a los 16 a la fábrica a trabajar, después a estudiar el BUP, COU y la Licenciatura por las tardes-noches.
> 
> Eso sí, con moto: una vespino de 49cc, sin trucar.




yo no era rico, pero mi family se quedó sin dinero cuando tenia 23 años.

y conozco la sensación

en dos años saque 4 cursos de ingenieria, el proyecto, empecé otra carrera (que no terminé) y trabajaba en dmr 8-12 horas al día (y me pagan 400 euros)


vamos que me puse las pila. 4 años sin vacaciones


esas primeras vacaciones que tuve despues de 4 años me fui a dominicana


todavia pienso en Charito por las noches :XX::XX::XX:


como besaba!!!!!


Me acuerdo a la salida de la discoteca diciendole que mañana volvia (cojía el avion)!!! y ella sonriendo, era muy guapa!!!

perdon por el offtopic pero estoy brracho!!!


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> esas primeras vacaciones que tuve despues de 4 años me fui a dominicana
> 
> 
> todavia pienso en Charito por las noches :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Charito + Mamamajuana a sacarle punta a la banana :: :XX:

Perdón por la grosería....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

Leido el hilo.
Motos, bebida, odenadores, batallitas, hasta ahi todo normal. Todo lo normal que puede leerse en este hilo. Pero Rotrings????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!

Buenas noches. Fran200 por el hilo. ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leido el hilo.
> Motos, bebida, odenadores, batallitas, hasta ahi todo normal. Todo lo normal que puede leerse en este hilo. Pero Rotrings????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Buenas noches. *Fran200 por el hilo*. ienso:



Yo estoy acojonado por mis operaciones... pero MV quizá se deje de pasar una temporada XD


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hanwha Solarone:
> 
> Está subiendo el 21% y cotizando ya en 2,20. Tiene recorrido por arriba para aburrir.
> 
> ...



su p*ta madre lo hizo en 1:40h::

¿qué SL le podría si entrase mañana?


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> su p*ta madre lo hizo en 1:40h::
> 
> ¿qué SL le podría si entrase mañana?



No soy quien para contestar, pero considero que si el punto optimo de entrada paso y dejo surco, no seria bueno insistir, no vaya a ser que le de por corregir.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> su p*ta madre lo hizo en 1:40h::
> 
> ¿qué SL le podría si entrase mañana?



Ninguno porque es imposible que entrara ya que le stop loss estaría por debajo de 2 y eso es mucha pasta en riesgo.

El mundo de las empresas solares lo ha pasado muy mal pero al unísono está recuperando y están dándose la vuelta con figuras claras y con muchísimo volumen. Es cuestión de encontrar un buen punto de entrada en términos de r/r. Sin duda es un largo plazo en el que se puede multiplicar la inversión.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2012)

Gamesa se está poniendo muy bien. Es bajista pero me explico. El soporte de los 3 euros se está comportando como un nivel que sostiene los arreones que le dan. Ahora bien, es cierto que cada subida termina en un máximo menor que el correspondiente a la onda anterior. Esa es realmente la oportunidad porque determina cual es la señal a considerar para entrar largo.

Dará muchas alegrías pero esperen a que se confirme la fuga cuando llegue. No vaya a ser que ese ánimo / sesgo de gran oportunidad haga entrar a destiempo y luego no aguante el soporte de los 3 euros, todo es posible.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo estoy acojonado por mis operaciones... pero MV quizá se deje de pasar una temporada XD



Donde esta Fran200?? no he visto posts suyos... voy a repasar pero en las 7 ultimas paginas no lo veo.

Edito: Localizado, perdon por la intromision. Sigan a lo suyo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa se está poniendo muy bien. Es bajista pero me explico. El soporte de los 3 euros se está comportando como un nivel que sostiene los arreones que le dan. Ahora bien, es cierto que cada subida termina en un máximo menor que el correspondiente a la onda anterior. Esa es realmente la oportunidad porque determina cual es la señal a considerar para entrar largo.
> 
> Dará muchas alegrías pero esperen a que se confirme la fuga cuando llegue. No vaya a ser que ese ánimo / sesgo de gran oportunidad haga entrar a destiempo y luego no aguante el soporte de los 3 euros, todo es posible.



perdone que me meta en donde no mellaman, y esto es análisi fundamental no técnico


el otro día (lo deje en este hilo) fui a comer con un director de gamesa (fueron copas y juerga) y me conto que gamesa se hunde o se forra dependiendo como se fuera a comportar el credito y los mercados emergentes

ya que habían apostado todo su crecimiento a crédito y en mercados emergentes, como estos no funcionaran no hay manera de pagar los créditos que han pedido


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> los miercoles son los nuevos viernes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> vengo al único lugar del foro donde se aprecia esto
> ...



Bienvenido al mejor hilo de burbuja. Acomodese y disfrute del gin-tonic, solo se vive una vez 

Como muy guitarrero, una de las cosas que mas me relaja si he tenido un dia de mucho trabajo, es llegar a casa coger una buena tonica y escuchar musica. A muchos no les gustaran estos grupos, pero bueno ha sido una ocurrencia que tenido.Los que me vienen a la memoria que escuchado en el metro han sido:

iglus---vetusta
caravana----de lori meyers


y este es para mi uno de los mejores solos de guitarra que conozco:


since i've been loving you---led zeppelin.............


california waiting---kings of leon...
ready to start---arcade fier....
late in the day---supergrass....
born to be wild---steppenwolf....
live alone---franz ferdinand.....
heroes---david bowie....
gimme shelter---rolling stones...
here in my room---incubus...



Algun forer@ que se anime a poner alguna cancion que le guste 



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tenía un estuchito (me lo regalaron en la comunión y mi madre no me lo dejaba tocar hasta que fuera necesario, así que se quedó nuevo...) con uno de 0,2 y uno de 0,8, uno era muy fino y el otro demasiado grueso... y en 8º de EGB teníamos que hacer dibujo con el rotring, así que mi madre me tuvo que comprar una punta intermedia de 0,4, y costó UNA PASTA, pero bueno, la niña tenía que aprobar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aun recuerdo los rotring de la caja...como se rompiera uno eran 600-800pts comprar otro igual. Hoy en dia puede no parecer mucho 3,6 eu.pero en aquellos años un pilot eran como 125 pts y el sueldo minimo unas 60000.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leido el hilo.
> Motos, bebida, odenadores, batallitas, hasta ahi todo normal. Todo lo normal que puede leerse en este hilo. Pero Rotrings????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Buenas noches. Fran200 por el hilo. ienso:



Es que de Rotrins es de lo poco que puedo aportar yo algo... por una vez...


----------



## aksarben (8 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> dos disqueteras,, usted es una pija
> 
> 
> yo hubiera matado por dos disqueteras en aquella época
> ...



Quizá:


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

Un día, tres noticias que nos ponen en lo mas alto del ranking al despilfarro.Aun siendo en euros, cuesta imaginarse esas cifras.yo ya me imagino los agujeros como % de iberdrola pero sin beneficios a futuro.
Rtve
Aena 
CAM


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (8 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un día, tres noticias que nos ponen en lo mas alto del ranking al despilfarro.Aun siendo en euros, cuesta imaginarse esas cifras.yo ya me imagino los agujeros como % de iberdrola pero sin beneficios a futuro.
> Rtve
> Aena
> CAM
> ...



y tu a estas horas posteas con el movil??:cook:
que sufrido que eres


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> y tu a estas horas posteas con el movil??:cook:
> que sufrido que eres



Mas bien es gula burbujera. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> y tu a estas horas posteas con el movil??:cook:
> que sufrido que eres



Es que el *G*uybrush*T*hreepwood*-S5830 * es muy adictivo ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas bien es gula burbujera.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que el *G*uybrush*T*hreepwood*-S5830 * es muy adictivo ::




Sois unos cachondos. Por falta de tiempo uso poco el ordenador, casi todo lo leo desde el movil y el ebook, teniendolo siempre a mano aprovecho mejor el tiempo.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

A amadeus le siguen devolviendo prestadas, 2,5 mm
El personal esta ya acojonao y cancelan posiciones,creo mas bien que esperan bajada gorda ,y eso provoca subidas por sobrecompra
Gamesa 2 mm mas de prestadas,la peña apuesta porque le queda por bajar
El famoso rebotito de 3 a 3,x lo sabe ya hasta la portera del calopez
A mas de uno le van a escaldar lo huevos y se los van a dejar pelaos con el tema este


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> iglus---vetusta
> caravana----de lori meyers
> 
> 
> ...



"On the road again" - Canned Heat
"Paint in black" - Rolling Stones (y otras cuantas más de ellos, _Simpathy for the devil_ también me chifla)
Y de remate hay una, no recuerdo el título, de Al Di Meola, Paco de Lucía y John MacLaughlin, que me pone de punta los pelillos de la nuca :cook:

PD: Aquí otro que estrenó el estuche de Rotring de la comunión al llegar a 1º de BUP )


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Corto en DAX, stop dinámico a 20 pipos.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en DAX, stop dinámico a 20 pipos.



quisiera agradecerle el post de ayer sobre SAN y a los compañeros de foro también al final salio bien :: fuera 6.613


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

A primera página!


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Mitiquísima, su pieza. 

Buena caza, sí señor.

Aquí uno que empezó con el Spectrum 16K, y le metió la ampliación a 48K algunos meses después ::

Mi primer contacto con el assembler fue con ese prodigio de trasto... qué tiempos... aquello *era *programar, no la mierda maricona orientada a objetos culeros de hoy en día.

edit: madre mía, 30 añazos ya con un teclado en las manos. Parece que fue ayer...



aksarben dijo:


> Quizá:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, le ha llegado un privado mío?
> 
> gracias



Sí, aunque no creo que pueda ayudarle demasiado; le respondo en público por si a alguien más le sirve.

Decir primero que deberá disculparme, pero nunca hablo sobre los detalles técnicos de cómo diseño mis herramientas; cuento con su comprensión a este respecto. 
No obstante, al respecto de los números que me comenta (epoch 10000) ese post debe de corresponder sin duda a un algoritmo antiguo (muy antiguo) porque hace ya muchos meses que no uso ese rango de valores.

Por otro lado, y al respecto de las redes neurales, comentarle que creo - y esto es culpa mía - que a veces doy una impresión equivocada en el hilo al poner ciertos posts: la de que es posible entrenar una, o varias redes neurales que nos proporcionen puntos de giro o niveles relevantes.

No quiero que nadie pierda varios meses de trabajo buscando un santo grial inexistente, porque se me haya podido malinterpretar: la afirmación anterior sencillamente *no* es cierta, las NN son sólo una parte de todo el tinglado (sistema) de cálculo de relevantes, pivots y otras excentricidades, un complemento, una herramienta, un _input _más si se quiere ver así.

Como el Sr. FranR podrá corroborar (o bien si el Sr. Fran200 quisiera opinar al respecto, serviría igualmente) existen otros muchos factores y parámetros a tener en cuenta a la hora de derivar relevantes.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Yo le puedo poner varias cosas que el Sr. Pollastre omite como "pequeñas variaciones":
Por ejemplo que el Dax este cerrado(festivo en Alemania) y por tanto esté plana toda la mañana
Que Tranchete hable y Merkel conteste "Nein!"
...

Cosas que su niña no tiene en cuenta XD


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR, hoy le apetece jugar con el Eur/usd?

Yo cargué un cortito por entretenimiento a 1,3300 @ 1,322x

Lo ve plausible?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Si el Ibex pierde los 8826 puede haber guano del bueno. Por arriba todo son verdes prados.


El dax guaneará por debajo de 6.726.

De momento, no hay muchos más datos.

Al eur/dol puede sacarle un buen pellizco, volatilidad según salgan noticias de la reunión..

Suerte y plusvis señores.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como el Sr. FranR podrá corroborar (o bien si el Sr. Fran200 quisiera opinar al respecto, serviría igualmente) existen otros muchos factores y parámetros a tener en cuenta a la hora de derivar relevantes.



No pierdan el tiempo creando modelos predictivos basados en series históricas.

Pueden encontrar tesis doctorales sobre el tema, es decir, curradas al máximo y no dan resultados satisfactorios.

Solo una pista, el modelo principal ha de ser revisado periódicamente, ya que los sistemas "directores" cambian las pautas demasiado a menudo. (Todo esto es teoría, yo utilizo un sistema de runas y posos)


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Ya tiene la primera serie a la baja del euro...justo antes de apertura.

Esto pinta bien la primera hora...roooojoooo es miiii colorrrrr!!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No pierdan el tiempo creando modelos predictivos basados en series históricas.
> 
> Pueden encontrar tesis doctorales sobre el tema, es decir, curradas al máximo y no dan resultados satisfactorios.
> 
> Solo una pista, el modelo principal ha de ser revisado periódicamente, ya que los sistemas "directores" cambian las pautas demasiado a menudo. *(Todo esto es teoría, yo utilizo un sistema de runas y posos)*



Y mi sistema es leer el foro y aplicar el sentimiento contrario a ciertos foreros::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Y mi sistema es leer el foro y aplicar el sentimiento contrario a ciertos foreros::



en el ibex no hay na que hacer , solo hay guano y mas guano 

no aplique el sentimiento contrario a humilde servidor por su bien se lo digo


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

El primer objetivo del dax ya saben cual es no?


P.D. no me había dado cuenta.. por favor alguien que le de unas albodiguitas para gato. ::


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex no hay na que hacer , solo hay guano y mas guano
> 
> *no aplique el sentimiento contrario a humilde servidor por su bien se lo digo *



No se sienta molesto, pero si usted canta una dirección, se que tengo margen de 500 puntos en la contraría... luego ya veremos XD


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Yo tuve mis rotring en 8º de EGB y nunca llegué a aprender con el tiralíneas.

Recuerdo que los muy pijos sacaban la parte que escribía del rotring y lo ponían en el compás para poner rojos de envidia a todo el mundo con sus 'aparejos' 

Y ahora una gran primicia mundial:

Yo también estoy en el tema de programarme una especie de niña hace ya un tiempo (creo que lo llamaré 'el crío' para diferenciarlo ) y aunque ya consigo resultados muy positivos a largo plazo en backtesting, no son lo que me esperaba al principio, así que sigo investigando y probando ideas, no uso neural networks, ni siquiera paralelismo, aunque está todo preparado para cuando de el salto a ese modo de hacer las cosas, lo cierto es que aun no lo necesito porque la cosa calcula muy rápido sobre mi vieja máquina.

Lo de las NN (o paralelismo) son un complemento que ira bien el día que se me complique la cosa, pero aun no es el caso, cuando la mayor parte de los datos están ya precalculados (esto si que puede durar varios días) no se necesitan tantos ciclos de reloj y eso hace que la máquina vaya muy ligera, además tal como lo tengo desarrollado no necesito velocidad, mi sistema suele dar puntos de entrada que no son el del momento actual y suele dar tiempo sobrado a posicionarse.

Aun así me queda bastante aun por desarrollar.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No se sienta molesto, pero si usted canta una dirección, se que tengo margen de 500 puntos en la contraría... luego ya veremos XD



Pol favó... no le de coba que cada vez que pide guano + 7 dax


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo le puedo poner varias cosas que el Sr. Pollastre omite como "pequeñas variaciones":
> Por ejemplo que el Dax este cerrado(festivo en Alemania) y por tanto esté plana toda la mañana
> Que Tranchete hable y Merkel conteste "Nein!"
> ...
> ...







¿Hubo un día en el que micer Pollastre se sentó en su mesa postpunkindustrialquecomosemenéeunpocosevaalcarajo, dispuesto a operar, con la niña echando humo porque no reconocía patrón alguno, y el DAX estaba cerrado?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

cerrados cortos en TEF con plusvis interesantes y esperando pa poner cortos envenenados a IBEX


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo tuve mis rotring en 8º de EGB y nunca llegué a aprender con el tiralíneas.
> 
> Recuerdo que los muy pijos sacaban la parte que escribía del rotring y lo ponían en el compás para poner rojos de envidia a todo el mundo con sus 'aparejos'



Era fundamental el aparatejo para el compás, y molón que te cagas. Yo se lo prestaba a los chavales para sacar el punto medio de una línea o algo así..:XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

@GT: No quiero meter el dedo en el ojo pero asín fue XD


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *cerrados cortos en TEF con plusvis interesantes* y esperando pa poner cortos envenenados a IBEX



JUAS JUAS JUAS

Llego a verlas a 12,98 y cierra a 13,34!!!!

Me da un sincope... usted es un fiera XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

cortos envenenados al IBEX en 8900 con un par stop loss 9050 8:


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Pero este tío es tonto? Con un SL en 13.70 que se supone que va a pérdidas, con una cotización un 3% más abajo de ese punto y dice plusvis interesantes? Un mes para esa mierda por mucho aplancamiento que tenga?

Definitivamente ES UN MELON


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero este tío es tonto? Con un SL en 13.70 que se supone que va a pérdidas, con una cotización un 3% más abajo de ese punto y dice plusvis interesantes? Un mes para esa mierda por mucho aplancamiento que tenga?
> 
> Definitivamente ES UN MELON



entrada en corto TEF 13,60 apalancados y con to lo gordo sl 13,70 

las plusvis no dire cuanto , pero son interesantes y ahora lo interesante esta en el ibex 8:


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Barrida desde la apertura en dax arriba sin llegar a ser preocupante -6, la operación entra en positivo buscando nivel relevante...

Ajusto Stop no me fío...para pipas.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entrada en corto TEF 13,60 apalancados y con to lo gordo sl 13,70
> 
> las plusvis no dire cuanto , pero son interesantes y ahora lo interesante esta en el ibex 8:



Mire, le diré que mover 100k euros para ganar 10.000€ es una perdida de tiempo y dinero.

Deje de tontear y metalo en ing que al 3% le rendirán el doble.

Y por cierto, insisto, dejo de ganar 0,34 céntimos por acción, vamos, hubiese ganado el doble cerrando hace 15 días, pero bueno...usted es una maquina XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

va por ujtede


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mire, le diré que mover 100k euros para ganar 10.000€ es una perdida de tiempo y dinero.
> 
> Deje de tontear y metalo en ing que al 3% le rendirán el doble.



ahora mismo lo mejor es meter to en cortos del ibex


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Me da opción, stop corrido +10 (Mitad de las posiciones, resto ajustado a entrada buscando oreja y rabo)


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> @GT: No quiero meter el dedo en el ojo pero asín fue XD



No me sea andaluz, inventando situaciones exageradas ::

La verdadera historia, sin aditivos ni minusvalías , fue que un día como tantos otros me levanté decidido a llevarme unos pipolettos a la saca, y cuando me siento a las 8 : 00 delante del ordenador, me entero de que ese día era festivo en Alemania y que el Dax no abría :ouch: 

Así que con las mismas me volví a casa y me eché un rato en la cama :cook:

De ahí a "operar con el mercado plano" y tal y tal, pues hombre, hay una distancia ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mire, le diré que mover 100k euros para ganar 10.000€ es una perdida de tiempo y dinero.
> 
> Deje de tontear y metalo en ing que al 3% le rendirán el doble.
> 
> Y por cierto, insisto, dejo de ganar 0,34 céntimos por acción, vamos, hubiese ganado el doble cerrando hace 15 días, pero bueno...usted es una maquina XD



MV es una maquina y le dire porque , porque MV desde que dejo de ser gacelilla no a vuelto a perder dinero 

lo que MV gana , no lo suelta 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> @GT: No quiero meter el dedo en el ojo pero asín fue XD



Bah, eso no es nada.... Si contará la más humillante cagada mia en el mercados _sus _descojonabais ipso facto.


----------



## davidautentico (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me sea andaluz, inventando situaciones exageradas ::
> 
> La verdadera historia, sin aditivos ni minusvalías , fue que un día como tantos otros me levanté decidido a llevarme unos pipolettos a la saca, y cuando me siento a las 8 : 00 delante del ordenador, me entero de que ese día era festivo en Alemania y que el Dax no abría :ouch:
> 
> ...



contestado


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No pierdan el tiempo creando modelos predictivos basados en series históricas.
> 
> Pueden encontrar tesis doctorales sobre el tema, es decir, curradas al máximo y no dan resultados satisfactorios.




Dura verdad, pero verdad verdadera al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me sea andaluz, inventando situaciones exageradas ::
> 
> La verdadera historia, sin aditivos ni minusvalías , fue que un día como tantos otros me levanté decidido a llevarme unos pipolettos a la saca, y cuando me siento a las 8 : 00 delante del ordenador, me entero de que ese día era festivo en Alemania y que el Dax no abría :ouch:
> 
> ...



Bueno, era por darle un poco de emoción a la historia, aunque recuerdo perfectamente que se entero por el señor Ghkghk de ese día XD

@Mv, si ha dejado de ganar mentecato, 34 céntimos por acción.

No es gacelilla, como muchos de aquí es una brizna que dichas gacelillas se comen.(Yo no llego a eso, pero al menos lo reconozco...)


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> ha visto usted mi privado?
> saludos




Tiene aquí la respuesta :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/281497-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-139.html#post5761506


y una interesante discusión posterior al respecto del tema, en las últimas dos o tres páginas del hilo.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Out mitad posiciones.

+7 al bolsillo...aguantamos el resto.

A tomal pol saco..cerrado todo 

Buscaremos nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, era por darle un poco de emoción a la historia, aunque recuerdo perfectamente que se entero por el señor Ghkghk de ese día XD
> 
> @Mv, si ha dejado de ganar mentecato, 34 céntimos por acción.
> 
> No es gacelilla, como muchos de aquí es una brizna que dichas gacelillas se comen.(Yo no llego a eso, pero al menos lo reconozco...)



Primero lea lo que ustec mismo escribe , a dejado de ganar que no perder :rolleye:

segundo si mantuviese las TEF cortas ganaria esos 34 centimos y mas , simplemente cambio a cortos IBEX porque ahi hay mas que ganar , ahora quien es el mentecato


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Primero lea lo que ustec mismo escribe , a dejado de ganar que no perder :rolleye:
> 
> segundo si mantuviese las TEF cortas ganaria esos 34 centimos y mas , simplemente cambio a cortos IBEX porque ahi hay mas que ganar , ahora quien es el mentecato


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Primero lea lo que ustec mismo escribe , *a dejado* de ganar que no perder :rolleye:
> 
> segundo si mantuviese las TEF cortas ganaria esos 34 centimos y mas , simplemente cambio a cortos IBEX porque ahi hay mas que ganar , ahora quien es el *mentecato*



Lo subrayado en negrita nos puede dar una idea de su verdadero nivel...SO MELON.

Verbo haber sin su hache y llamar a alguien mentecato...sin palabras.:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

Que barrida han metido...


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Lástima de entrada rápida en el 6765 que se me ha pasado por alto... clavado el relevante y ha dado más de 20 pips a largo. 

Hay que estar más atento.


edit: coño, finalmente era una entrada de 60 pips. Vaya tela.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo subrayado en negrita nos puede dar una idea de su verdadero nivel...SO MELON.
> 
> Verbo haber sin su hache y llamar a alguien mentecato...sin palabras.:ouch:



es que como la hache es muda , esta sobrando


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que como la hache es muda , esta sobrando



Eso será en su pequeño universo virtual. Aquí, la gente tiene una educación y respeta las normas de ortografía; en todo caso, al menos lo intentan por respeto a los demás.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

El tonto del "corto" al Ibex, como no lo cierre, se lo ventilan...

No se puede ser mas bocachancla..es hablar y hacer esto lo contrario. Para una operación que canta...al revés le sale.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El tonto del "corto" al Ibex, como no lo cierre, se lo ventilan...
> 
> No se puede ser mas bocachancla..es hablar y hacer esto lo contrario. Para una operación que canta...al revés le sale.



Están pegando unas enculadas a los cortos de aupa....::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Personalmente, como he comentado, veo que la pauta actual puede tener repercusiones muy bajistas, de forma que me he quedado en liquidez, pero de momento no hay nada confirmado, nada, simplemente es una posibilidad, como puede ser la contraria que apoya la tendencia de corto plazo.



.
YO de mayor quiero ser capaz de controlarme de esa manera, porque anda que no meto veces la pata por no ser capaz de controlar la ansiedad de estar fuera del mercado.

Seguro que Vd. no es de los que pagan un pastón en comisiones. 

Una pregunta: ¿Publicó Vd. su comentario sobre acumulación/distribución?

Thanks


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lástima de entrada rápida en el 6765 que se me ha pasado por alto... clavado el relevante y ha dado más de 20 pips a largo.
> 
> Hay que estar más atento.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que le he colocado el Stop, demasiado haber pillado cacho con la barrida que han pegado.:cook:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El tonto del "corto" al Ibex, como no lo cierre, se lo ventilan...
> 
> No se puede ser mas bocachancla..es hablar y hacer esto lo contrario. Para una operación que canta...al revés le sale.




"El tonto'l pueblo riau riau" es divertido y entretiene, de acuerdo, pero distrae de la operativa a veces ::

Yo acabo de perderme la posibildiad de cerrar el día por estar echandome unas risas con los hachazos que van y vienen, y se me ha pasado por alto una entrada buena ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El tonto del "corto" al Ibex, como no lo cierre, se lo ventilan...
> 
> No se puede ser mas bocachancla..es hablar y hacer esto lo contrario. Para una operación que canta...al revés le sale.



pues ahi esta el corto IBEX cogido a 8900 SL 9050 esperando que me cierre la boca el mercao


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues ahi esta el corto IBEX cogido a 8900 SL 9050 esperando que me cierre la boca el mercao



Pero callese hombre de Dios, que cada vez que hablan intentan el asalto a los 89xx!!


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No pierdan el tiempo creando modelos predictivos basados en series históricas.
> 
> Pueden encontrar tesis doctorales sobre el tema, es decir, curradas al máximo y no dan resultados satisfactorios.
> 
> Solo una pista, el modelo principal ha de ser revisado periódicamente, ya que los sistemas "directores" cambian las pautas demasiado a menudo. (Todo esto es teoría, yo utilizo un sistema de runas y posos)



¿Tienes alguna tesis de esas a mano?


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Lectura de la sesión en estos primeros 40 minutos de contado:








Un despliegue muy limpio. A destacar el impacto en el 6765, clavado al pip con el relevante (verde fuerte), que ha provocado un rebote de los que hacen afición, 60 puntos.

Nos ha parado el primer relevante superior (línea rojo fuerte) y ahí estamos ahora mismo. La previsión es alcanzar la zona de relevantes superiores y por extensión rebasarla (destino, la zona enmarcada en azul). 

Por abajo se ha vendido ya el pescado, salvo sustos o barridas.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna tesis de esas a mano?



Tiene razón, Mulder... yo llevo años estudiando white papers, tesis doctorales, etc. etc. de universidades de todo el planeta, algunas escritas por auténticos fuera de serie.

Los resultados nunca son concluyentes _per sé_. Siempre hay "algo más". Ese "algo más" es lo que define el trading como negocio para ganarse la vida con él.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero callese hombre de Dios, que cada vez que hablan intentan el asalto a los 89xx!!



Alguien va a recibir la visita de Pandoro... :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene razón, Mulder... yo llevo años estudiando white papers, tesis doctorales, etc. etc. de universidades de todo el planeta, algunas escritas por auténticos fuera de serie.
> 
> Los resultados nunca son concluyentes _per sé_. Siempre hay "algo más". Ese "algo más" es lo que define el trading como negocio para ganarse la vida con él.



Si no digo que no la tenga, además creo fielmente que la tiene, aunque es muy genérico decir que no se tire de estadísticas, todos en mayor o menor medida tiramos de estadísticas. 

Realmente todos entramos al mercado porque tenemos algo que nos ha dicho en el pasado que cuando se da una situación X (que puede ser una sola o un millón de circunstancias distintas) el mercado hace tal cosa, eso básicamente es una estadística 

Lo que quiero saber es a que profundidad estadística han investigado esos señores con sus tesis, que es lo importante.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vivir de esto no es ni de lejos tan emocionante como pueda parecer.



.
SUPONGO que Vd, añadirá: "afortunadamente". No quiero ni imaginar lo que debe ser intentar vivir de esto si no se es capaz de dejar las emociones a un lado.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SUPONGO que Vd, añadirá: "afortunadamente". No quiero ni imaginar lo que debe ser intentar vivir de esto si no se es capaz de dejar las emociones a un lado.



Sí, totalmente de acuerdo.

De hecho, yo creo que es una contradicción en sí misma, la frase "ganarse la vida con algo emocionante".

Por definición, algo es emocionante porque su _outcome_ tiene cierto grado de indeterminismo: no tenemos la certeza de que la cosa nos vaya a salir bien, de ahí la "emoción"... frente al concepto de tedio, que es proporcionado por la rutina.

Por lo tanto, algo que no tengo claro que me vaya a salir bien, no me puede servir para ganarme la vida: no puedo estar dependiendo, mes tras mes, de algo "emocionante" para comer.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no digo que no la tenga, además creo fielmente que la tiene, aunque es muy genérico decir que no se tire de estadísticas, todos en mayor o menor medida tiramos de estadísticas.
> 
> Realmente todos entramos al mercado porque tenemos algo que nos ha dicho en el pasado que cuando se da una situación X (que puede ser una sola o un millón de circunstancias distintas) el mercado hace tal cosa, eso básicamente es una estadística
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es a que profundidad estadística han investigado esos señores con sus tesis, que es lo importante.




Se las busco, estoy en ello. Recuerdo especialmente la "fijación" de los doctores de la Universidad de México con el tema.

http://redalyc.uaemex.mx/redalyc/pdf/1650/165013651006.pdf

http://tesis.pucp.edu.pe/repositori...SIMULACION_PORTAFOLIO_ACCIONES.pdf?sequence=1

Esta que no he encontrado enlace.

MARIA ELSA CORREAL NUNEZ, Pronósticos de precios futuros sobre café utilizando redes neuronales y procesos ARIMA Universidad De Los Andes - Uniandes Ingeniería Industrial ,1999,


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Sr. MV, para usted entrar "con todo lo gordo" cuantos contratos enteros del Ibex son?

Por curiosidad científica más que nada


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Por último en este trabajo directamente a la página 76 al gráfico de resultados. Graf 30 

Conclusión del chaval: Hay que volver a modelizar, porque los factores externos, volatilidad, bla..bla ...bla, vamos que no dan con el "dorado". Si no cualquiera de estas lumbreras estadísticas se hacían de oro con sus modelizaciones.

http://repositorio.utp.edu.co/dspace/bitstream/123456789/1495/1/332632861M543.pdf

Cinco años de estudio, dos de tesis para sacar un modelo que mire los resultados...subo el output de sus estudios.








::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

joder, no será esa la tésis de MV????????


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

¿Ese gráfico es de los que hicieron el estudio sobre modelización de los precios del café?

Imagino que después de ese _exitazo numérico_ se dedicarían a tomar cola-cao y dejarían el café ::::



FranR dijo:


> Por último en este trabajo directamente a la página 76 al gráfico de resultados. Graf 30
> 
> Conclusión del chaval: Hay que volver a modelizar, porque los factores externos, volatilidad, bla..bla ...bla, vamos que no dan con el "dorado". Si no cualquiera de estas lumbreras estadísticas se hacían de oro con sus modelizaciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no digo que no la tenga, además creo fielmente que la tiene, aunque es muy genérico decir que no se tire de estadísticas, todos en mayor o menor medida tiramos de estadísticas.



"


Tiene razón al decir que generalizar no es correcto, yo tiro de estadísticas. Hubiera sido más correcto decir "modelos estadísticos para la creación de previsiones de precios de acciones no es suficiente"
Realmente todos trabajamos con datos "históricos" porque hasta los datos llegados al sistema hace 1 milésima de segundo son pasado.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ese gráfico es de los que hicieron el estudio sobre modelización de los precios del café?
> 
> Imagino que después de ese _exitazo numérico_ se dedicarían a tomar cola-cao y dejarían el café ::::



SI se da cuenta no se acercó ni en el output n+1 con n=tiempo :XX::XX:


Por cierto, encajonados desde la apertura, supongo que esperando noticias Helenas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

por cierto.... ¿este hombre no es realmente un ewok?



Spoiler


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero este tío es tonto? Con un SL en 13.70 que se supone que va a pérdidas, con una cotización un 3% más abajo de ese punto y dice plusvis interesantes? Un mes para esa mierda por mucho aplancamiento que tenga?
> 
> Definitivamente ES UN MELON



Esa forma de hablar no es apropiada,teniendo en cuenta que usted muchas veces pierde dinero segun reconoce
Cualquier salida ganando dinero es un EXITO que debe ser reconocido.
Sobre todo cuando siempre hay mas gente que pierde y no vuelve a entrar,asi que reconozcamos el merito independientemente de la cantidad.


Cambiando de tema

Amadeus, a la baja,normal
Gamesa a su bola,de cortos hasta los ojos 
Las endesas bien,subiendo poquito a poquito sin llamar la atencion
Terreno peligroso los 15,6 si los supera le sera facil llegar a los 16
la mayoria de los cortos tienen puestos los stops hasta los 15,7-15,8
Ya han tenido barrida esta mañana a primera hora para los que se pusieron 
ayer habiendo llegado a los 15,735


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

Posible ruptura ahora..los 1370 en juego


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa forma de hablar no es apropiada,teniendo en cuenta que usted muchas veces pierde dinero segun reconoce
> Cualquier salida ganando dinero es un EXITO que debe ser reconocido.
> Sobre todo cuando siempre hay mas gente que pierde y no vuelve a entrar,asi que reconozcamos el merito independientemente de la cantidad.
> 
> ...




Cierto, intentaré ser más comedido, aunque no creo que lo consiga. Que me reporten y baneo, lo mismo así aprendo...:rolleye:

Y aquí el problema no es perder dinero, es ganar más del que se pierde..ese es el secreto.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Posible ruptura ahora..los 1370 en juego



Momento de probar cortos de nuevo....


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cualquier salida ganando dinero es un EXITO que debe ser reconocido.



Eso es irracional hablando Ud. de quien habla, Sr. Votin.

Conozco a inversores medianos que no toleran SLs de 300 pips en el Ibex. Cuando digo "inversores medianos", estoy hablando de algún que otro millón de euros, en plural.

Si un señor de unos pocos €M no aguanta 300 a contra, quiere Ud. explicarme cómo va a aguantar un pobre diablo operaciones con SLs del pelaje de 1000 pips.

Yo se lo explico a Ud.: porque ese hombre no opera, ni corto, ni largo, ni de perfil. Sencillamente no opera, al menos no con dinero real, y aquí cuenta las milongas que se le ocurren cada mañana.

Yo que Ud. revisaría su escala de credibilidades. Quizás cuando el Sr. MV plantee seriamente una operación que después se cumpla, yo mismo podría revisar las mías.

Pero en tanto llega tan glorioso día, creo que seguiré pensando que el Sr. MV no es más que un chavalito jugando a las canicas con dinero del Monopoly.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Me lo merezco...un aplauso please...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es irracional hablando Ud. de quien habla, Sr. Votin.
> 
> Conozco a inversores medianos que no toleran SLs de 300 pips en el Ibex. Cuando digo "inversores medianos", estoy hablando de algún que otro millón de euros, en plural.
> 
> ...



corto 8900 IBEX , SL 9050 

no revise sus sistemas , simplemente olvidese de ellos 8:


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo merezco...un aplauso please...



Buen recorrido 3 velas 20 puntos, y los he pillado casi al completo...a ver hasta donde me llevan Stop Corrido 15.
Lo aumento porque las velas son de entidad y me da más juego


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es irracional hablando Ud. de quien habla, Sr. Votin.
> 
> Conozco a inversores medianos que no toleran SLs de 300 pips en el Ibex. Cuando digo "inversores medianos", estoy hablando de algún que otro millón de euros, en plural.
> 
> ...



Bien,llegado a ese punto pediremos a SR MV que nos pegue algun pantallazo 
de su banco u operador que refleje los que nos dice (eliminando informacion personal)
Si asi lo hace tendra usted que besarle el culo ::y si no pues le daremos el premio a trollaco del año del hilo del IBEX.

Señor Ponzi,dictese resolucion sin derecho a apelacion


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 8900 IBEX , SL 9050
> 
> no revise sus sistemas , simplemente olvidese de ellos 8:



Le repito la pregunta si no es mucha molestia, "con todo lo gordo" para usted cuantos contratos significan?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien,llegado a ese punto pediremos a SR MV que nos pegue algun pantallazo
> de su banco u operador que refleje los que nos dice (eliminando informacion personal)
> Si asi lo hace tendra usted que besarle el culo ::y si no pues le daremos el premio a trollaco del año del hilo del IBEX.
> 
> Señor Ponzi,dictese resolucion sin derecho a pelacion



MV tiene un record de 3 de 3 operaciones gordas cantadas 1 fue mas que gorda 

y ahora mismo estoy en una nueva operacion de las gordas y estoy cantando en todo lo mas alto 

y en contra totalmente del criterio de los ejpertoh inversoreh con sistemas IA 

pero si MV acierta luego sera porque no se entera de na :XX:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien,llegado a ese punto pediremos a SR MV que nos pegue algun pantallazo
> de su banco u operador que refleje los que nos dice (eliminando informacion personal)
> Si asi lo hace tendra usted que besarle el culo ::y si no pues le daremos el premio a trollaco del año del hilo del IBEX.
> 
> Señor Ponzi,dictese resolucion sin derecho a apelacion



No sea inocente, Sr. Votin... la red y los foros de bolsa están llenos, a rebosar, de pantallazos de brokers online con los datos personales eliminados, de gente que sencillamente los usa para ilustrar sus operaciones o posiciones. Sería imposible saber si un pantallazo de esos es del Sr. MV o del Sr. VM, si Ud. me entiende...

La credibilidad de un operador se demuestra con la viabilidad de las operaciones que propone. Creo que ya se imagina el resultado en el caso que nos ocupa...

Sr. Ponzi, cancélese la redacción de la sentencia, y que el tribunal vuelva a las deliberaciones ::


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Suelto mitad +20, el resto con el Stop. Con esta operación cierro por hoy.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

A ver, decir tres operaciones es hacer lo que se lleva haciendo aquí tres días....entrada, stop, salida, pipos en contra o a favor.

Es tan fácil como eso (y tan difícil) el resto, charlatanes.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo merezco...un aplauso please...



cantar esas velas son muy sencillas , se pueden hacer a toro pasado ya que entre que uno teclea ya pasa un tiempo precioso .

vamos que cualquiera puede ser trader profesionah no de los mercaos sino de los foros


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cantar esas velas son muy sencillas , se pueden hacer a toro pasado ya que entre que uno teclea ya pasa un tiempo precioso .
> 
> vamos que cualquiera puede ser trader profesionah no de los mercaos sino de los foros



So tonto...hora del post 10.50 mínimo de la vela en ese instante (a un minuto) por encima de 6.810 actualmente 6790 aprox..

Deje de hacer el ridículo, se lo dije ayer....


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO de mayor quiero ser capaz de controlarme de esa manera, porque anda que no meto veces la pata por no ser capaz de controlar la ansiedad de estar fuera del mercado.
> 
> Seguro que Vd. no es de los que pagan un pastón en comisiones.
> ...



No llegué a publicarlo. Lo haré, pero primero voy a esperar a que el mercado decida una dirección.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

pero con MV ustedes mismos podran comprobar que no hay trampa ni carton :no:

repito la operativa corto en ibex 8900 SL 9050 operativa pensada para un par de semanas , pero se ira mirando como va el asunto para salir por patas 

objetivo en 7700 ahi ya se tendra que estudiar el asunto , pero siempre atentos por si hay que realizar plusvis .

¿ eso se puede parecer a una operativa señores profesionaleh de los mercaos y del IA ? 

oh gran MV cuan grande es su grandiosidad , magnifico señor de los humildes :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Señores dejo esto corriendo a ver que me encuentro, nos vemos a la apertura USA.

Suerte y Plusvis.


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cantar esas velas son muy sencillas , se pueden hacer a toro pasado ya que entre que uno teclea ya pasa un tiempo precioso .
> 
> vamos que cualquiera puede ser trader profesionah no de los mercaos sino de los foros




Imagino que, igual que Ud. piensa que FranR compone sus posts cuidadosamente con velas que ya han ocurrido y postea rápido para intentar simular que se anticipaba a las mismas, también pensará que yo me tomo mis 10 minutos de trabajo para componer con el paint un gráfico y trazar los relevantes justo donde ha parado el precio, para que parezca en el foro que lo sabía desde las 8 : 00am y tal ::

Sí, nos ha pillado, tiene Ud. razón: la verdad es que nuestra vida es tan triste como la suya, y por eso gastamos nuestro tiempo en engañar a los demás, para entretenernos y tal, y que se piensen que operamos de verdad en los mercados. 

So *MELÓN*.


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Joder con CRITERIA, habrá que actualizar el gráfico...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Feb 2012)

No deja de ser hasta divertido ver como a veces el hilo rescata nuestra más tierna infancia. Lo malo es que estamos pasando de hablar de rotrings de 600 pelas y spectrums con 16 o 48k (mi primer spectrum ya era de 128k, ¡con cinta! : ) a discutir en el patio del colegio a ver quien escupe más lejos.

La verdad, creo que lo mejor sería cambiar de tercio. ienso:


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Gráfico simple, pero elocuente:







En mi último tochopost hablaba de resistencias de medio plazo y soportes de corto. La imagen resume el concepto a la perfección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No llegué a publicarlo. Lo haré, pero primero voy a esperar a que el mercado decida una dirección.



Aguardaremos esperanzados el nuevo testamento.


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> CABK (CRITERIA):
> 
> En el último comentario que hice comenté que sobre los 4 euros se le iban a complicar las cosas. Está pasando.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que todavía le queda cuerda. Gráfico horario:







La situación actual es perfecta para plantear una operativa a muy corto plazo. Ha lanzado dos impulsos rompiendo un triángulo, lo cual arroja un objetivo en los 4,24, y permite arrancar un tercero que dejaría el stop justo por debajo de los máximos que marcaba hoy. Así que si vemos que corrige un poquito más y luego supera máximos, es compra con objetivo en esos 4,24 y el stop en 4,05.

PD: Espero que con este gráfico que quede claro por qué esos 3,75 son nivel de salida por patas.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien,llegado a ese punto pediremos a SR MV que nos pegue algun pantallazo
> de su banco u operador que refleje los que nos dice (eliminando informacion personal)
> Si asi lo hace tendra usted que besarle el culo ::y si no pues le daremos el premio a trollaco del año del hilo del IBEX.
> 
> Señor Ponzi,dictese resolucion sin derecho a apelacion











pollastre dijo:


> No sea inocente, Sr. Votin... la red y los foros de bolsa están llenos, a rebosar, de pantallazos de brokers online con los datos personales eliminados, de gente que sencillamente los usa para ilustrar sus operaciones o posiciones. Sería imposible saber si un pantallazo de esos es del Sr. MV o del Sr. VM, si Ud. me entiende...
> 
> La credibilidad de un operador se demuestra con la viabilidad de las operaciones que propone. Creo que ya se imagina el resultado en el caso que nos ocupa...
> 
> Sr. Ponzi, cancélese la redacción de la sentencia, y que el tribunal vuelva a las deliberaciones ::



Jajaja no sabia que habia un juicio. La verdad no le hago mucho caso desde que la anterior operacion que canto creo que era inviable economicamente. Dudo que fuese real, siempre quedará la duda.En el mercado de derivados a no ser un etf nadie aguanta con una operacion en contra tanto tiempo, solo por las garantias deberian haberlo desplumado.Esta de tef tengo mis dudas pero parece mas viable.
Sr Votin sigue en endesa? yo aun aguanto las ibe hasta que no las vea por encima de 5,1 no las suelto. Ayer lo pense que amadeus iag y acs se podian estar ganando un corto.Pero como dijiste en un post mejor capear en plazas conocidas y dejarse de cortos.Ya habra tiempo de perder dinero en derivados 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aguardaremos esperanzados el nuevo testamento.



Aprovecharé el gráfico de CRITE... CAIXABANK para explicarlo, pero tampoco esperéis ninguna maravilla, que ya sabes que aquí no hay magia. Simplemente son una serie de criterios que vienen muy bien para determinar cuando se ha agotado una tendencia y ha culminado, siempre con el correspondiente giro a la baja o al alza, el proceso de distribución o acumulación.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

¿ aguantar 1000 puntos en contra ? algun profesionah seguro que si , pero MV no


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajaja no sabia que habia un juicio. La verdad no le hago mucho caso desde que la anterior operacion que canto creo que era inviable economicamente. Dudo que fuese real, siempre quedará la duda.En el mercado de derivados a no ser un etf nadie aguanta con una operacion en contra tanto tiempo, solo por las garantias deberian haberlo desplumado.Esta de tef tengo mis dudas pero parece mas viable.
> Sr Votin sigue en endesa? yo aun aguanto las ibe hasta que no las vea por encima de 5,1 no las suelto. Ayer lo pense que amadeus iag y acs se podian estar ganando un corto.Pero como dijiste en un post mejor capear en plazas conocidas y dejarse de cortos.Ya habra tiempo de perder dinero en derivados
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



En estos momentos voy con +2,9% en Endesa
Si llegara a 15,7 ,de cierre, lo pasaran muy mal los bajistas
De todas formas tiene recorrido hasta 16 
Entre Ibe y Endesa cada una tiene un problema,una la cantidad enorme de cortos y la otra que su amo es enel y los leoncios no operan con ella


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Aprovecharé el gráfico de CRITE... CAIXABANK para explicarlo, pero tampoco esperéis ninguna maravilla, que ya sabes que aquí no hay magia. Simplemente son una serie de criterios que vienen muy bien para determinar cuando se ha agotado una tendencia y ha culminado, siempre con el correspondiente giro a la baja o al alza, el proceso de distribución o acumulación.



La culpa es suya por tan larga espera, las espectativas son altísimas. Esperamos que vierta sus conociemientos en el foro cual maná sagrado.



Ya hace usted bastante con lo que aporta.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Estan metiendo mucho papel de venta en las endesas.......
Estan apostando a la baja,a llevarla a los 15.....uhmmmm
Saldran escaldados,no llegara,hay mas resitencia que hace un par de semanas


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En estos momentos voy con +2,9% en Endesa
> Si llegara a 15,7 ,de cierre, lo pasaran muy mal los bajistas
> De todas formas tiene recorrido hasta 16
> Entre Ibe y Endesa cada una tiene un problema,una la cantidad enorme de cortos y la otra que su amo es enel y los leoncios no operan con ella



Llegaran, es cuestion de paciencia, es muy dificil hacerles la competencia. Endesa e ibe son las mas beneficiadas ante cualquier reforma. Son las que mas dinero reciben de la CNE por distribucion.Tienen unas ventas muy consolidadas y dudo que aparezcan nuevos competidores para que cambie ese escenario. Yo esperaba que la amplitud de la ineficiencia del mercado fuese mayor viendo a ibe en 4,1 pero no ha podido ser.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estan metiendo mucho papel de venta en las endesas.......
> Estan apostando a la baja,a llevarla a los 15.....uhmmmm
> Saldran escaldados,no llegara,hay mas resitencia que hace un par de semanas



Lo logico seria una toma de beneficios. Por 8600 igual hago otra entrada

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Feb 2012)

MV realmente me quito el sombrero ante usted, ya que no creo que nadie haya recibido tantas contestaciones, tantos graficos demostrando una cosa u otra y tantos valores/soportes/resistencias.... como usted, y todo lo ha conseguido tocando las pelotas a la gente.

no sé si realmente realizará las operaciones que aquí ha comentado o tan solo las dice para joder y sacar información, pero por mi parte se merece un aplauso por su táctica.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Le estan dando caña a todas las electricas hoy,vaya tela
cualquiera diria que nos van a bajar el recibo de la luz


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le estan dando caña a todas las electricas hoy,vaya tela
> cualquiera diria que nos van a bajar el recibo de la luz



Ayer subieron mucho, hoy toca recogida de beneficios...

Por cierto, que al final no subí el SL de GAS, al entrar en ING ya había bajado de los 12,99 que tenía planificados y no tuve agallas de hacerlo a mano. Hoy toca sufrir.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ayer subieron mucho, hoy toca recogida de beneficios...
> 
> Por cierto, que al final no subí el SL de GAS, al entrar en ING ya había bajado de los 12,99 que tenía planificados y no tuve agallas de hacerlo a mano. Hoy toca sufrir.



Pues segun mis calculos eso tocaria mañana......,lo vamos a tener joio ,pero joio


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le estan dando caña a todas las electricas hoy,vaya tela
> cualquiera diria que nos van a bajar el recibo de la luz



Ibe aguanta.Seguramente meteran mano al establecimiento de precios. Actualmente se pone el precio del productor mas caro dando lo mismo de donde saque la energia (iberdrola vende energia nuclear ya amortizada a precio de oro con este sistema).Creo que las mas ineficientes son la termosolar y los ciclos combinados. Si cambian el sistema de asignacion de precios tendran menos margen neto es un mal menor pero bueno tambien tendran menos competidores.Los que estaran que trinan seran abengoa y el familiar de un ex ministro si cambian las reglas del chiringuito

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues segun mis calculos eso tocaria mañana......,lo vamos a tener joio ,pero joio



¿Tienes por ahí la salsa de gacela? Al menos estar sabrosos y tal...

Edito: la salsa es para mi, que usted ya llegaba a enterao...


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Feb 2012)

posible contrato en Cuba para TR


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No llegué a publicarlo. Lo haré, pero primero voy a esperar a que el mercado decida una dirección.



le esperamos como agua de mayo, si puede tambieén comente algo de velas japonesas creo que algo comento::


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Tienes por ahí la salsa de gacela? Al menos estar sabrosos y tal...
> 
> Edito: la salsa es para mi, que usted ya llegaba a enterao...



Solo Gacelon,el diploma de "enterao" no me lo da janus hasta que meta 4 cortos con beneficio y hasta ahora me mantengo al margen muy apegado a mis cuartos::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

El Banco de Inglaterra mantiene sus tipos de interés en el 0,5%. 



Eleva su programa de recompra de bonos a 325.000 millones de libras desde 275.000 millone de libras


sigan dandole a la impresora , pero en algun momento sino salimos de la crisis solo quedara entrar en depresion via hiperinflacion


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo Gacelon,el diploma de "enterao" no me lo da janus hasta que meta 4 cortos con beneficio y hasta ahora me mantengo al margen muy apegado a mis cuartos::



Entonces también le aplica.

Por cierto, si no dibujé mal los fibos GAS tiene un soporte bastante fuerte en los 12,75 , está atacandolo ahora mismo (nota: tengo lag en la info), si lo rompe malamente, el siguiente en 12,50.

IBE parece que está aguantando cerca de los 4,70, las últimas 3 velas que veo (12:45 a 12:55) tienen buena pinta.


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

Comentario a los niveles comentados anteriormente.

Tengo fijados los niveles de fibonacci de los dos últimos puntos relevantes a medio plazo (28/10 y 25/11). En concreto para GAS estarían en 13,60 y 11,38. 

Veamos en grafico de horas el último rebote, casi clavado (esperaba que tocara el 13,07 antes de volver a caer, pero no llegó y la hostia ha sido fuerte y no supe reaccionar con la celeridad necesaria)


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Que gusto ver que una ministra de fomento que sabe algo de economia y habla de endeudamiento (40000mill de deuda de fomento) y no soy de ningun partido pero compararlo con pepiño madre mia no hay color.Ratio de solvencia de aena 4-5 su patrimonio neto (casi 15000 millones) , media iberdrola .Ventas de ferrocarilles no llegan ni para pagar los gastos de explotacion. vaya show

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

Ale ahi tienen su cebollazo. Cada dia que pasa subiendo esto me alejo aun mas del tema. Tan manipulado que da grima.

Dew.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alguien va a recibir la visita de Pandoro... :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ale ahi tienen su cebollazo. Cada dia que pasa subiendo esto me alejo aun mas del tema. Tan manipulado que da grima.
> 
> Dew.



Estaba cantado desde las 9 de la mañana.... han mareado bastante, pero al final, las zonas "de interés" son demasiado golosas como para dejarlas pasar.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Feb 2012)

Pepón pepón 

¿Que está pasando?


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estaba cantado desde las 9 de la mañana.... han mareado bastante, pero al final, las zonas "de interés" son demasiado golosas como para dejarlas pasar.



Cierto, lo he leido esta mañana. A ver que pasa con el paro en usa, pero bueno ya sabemos que da igual. Saldra bueno por que si .

Otra tarde de mirar y no tocar.

PD: la grafica del brent esta muy muy chula, si la ponemos boca abajo. Vaya ritmo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

Pedazo arreón...

¿Llegaremos a los 9.000 esta semana?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

¿qué pasa ? Manguerazo


----------



## pollastre (9 Feb 2012)

Hemos llegado a zona objetivo marcada en azul... amparen s'acabó, día cerrado.





pollastre dijo:


> Lectura de la sesión en estos primeros 40 minutos de contado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hemos llegado a zona objetivo marcada en azul... amparen s'acabó, día cerrado.



.
MI sistema me daba la entrada, pero si acompaña la niña de pollastre se siente uno, no sé como decir, como más confortable ...


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué pasa ? Manguerazo



Segun carpatos posible acuerdo en grecia (citando a reuters como fuente). Ya van tres dias con lo mismo. 

Edito: ya hay medios que dicen que oficialmente hay acuerdo. A ver si van a venir los usa y nos cascan...


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

PAro en usa 358k cuando se esperaba 370k. 

Hoy tocamos los 9000 señores. Me parece que ni guano ni polleces, esto marca un solo destino, el aburrimiento.

(tema de sentimiento contrario y tal, pabajo).


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Feb 2012)

Repsol hoy subiendo un 3,75%...Se acerca a mi precio de compra.
Le sienta bien el nuevo descubrimiento de la vaca en Argentina

Las acciones de Repsol suben con fuerza tras la mejora de sus previsiones de recursos en Argentina - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pedazo arreón...
> 
> ¿Llegaremos a los 9.000 esta semana?



Acabo de abrir una peq posicion en el fondo ibex , muy peq, con objetivo 9200.a ver que hace ,la anterior vez le pille cerca de un 7% .Si al final baja pondero mas y ya esta.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de abrir una peq posicion en el fondo ibex , muy peq, con objetivo 9200.a ver que hace ,la anterior vez le pille cerca de un 7% .Si al final baja pondero mas y ya esta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿No será el de ING?

No me gusta nada, la venta te la realizan por huevos a cierre de día, no cuenta dividendos ni similares.

No se, veo más sencillo comprar simplemente en acciones.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buen recorrido 3 velas 20 puntos, y los he pillado casi al completo...a ver hasta donde me llevan Stop Corrido 15.
> Lo aumento porque las velas son de entidad y me da más juego





FranR dijo:


> Suelto mitad +20, el resto con el Stop. Con esta operación cierro por hoy.



Ya estamos de nuevo....al final +21 y eso que llevaba 15 de SL. :baba:

Buena jornada...por cierto peponazo de categoría.

Edit: Esto no tendrá nada que ver con la visita ayer del jefe? Porque subir un 1% después de lo recorrido es mucha tela. Capaces de mostrarnos hoy los 9.070:|


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Perder de nuevo los 6800 en Dax daría oportunidad de cortos con buen recorrido. No entro..yo ya he acabado.


Primer movimiento bueno +6


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya estamos de nuevo....al final +21 y eso que llevaba 15 de SL. :baba:
> 
> Buena jornada...por cierto peponazo de categoría.
> 
> Edit: Esto no tendrá nada que ver con la visita ayer del jefe? Porque subir un 1% después de lo recorrido es mucha tela. Capaces de mostrarnos hoy los 9.070:|



Aunque ponga contra las cuerdas mi operativa a medio plazo disfrutaría enormemente viendo esa cifra hoy.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Aunque ponga contra las cuerdas mi operativa a medio plazo disfrutaría enormemente viendo esa cifra hoy.




Personalmente no me gustaría ni lo espero. 

Pero cualquier movimiento "positivo" de la reunión...son 100 puntos adicionales...:cook:


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Perder de nuevo los 6800 en Dax daría oportunidad de cortos con buen recorrido. No entro..yo ya he acabado.
> 
> 
> Primer movimiento bueno +6



Lo suben a patadón....-4

-8 
rozando la tragedia....:8:


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿No será el de ING?
> 
> No me gusta nada, la venta te la realizan por huevos a cierre de día, no cuenta dividendos ni similares.
> 
> No se, veo más sencillo comprar simplemente en acciones.



Si es ING y es con valor de cierre, es la desventaja.La ventaja que puedes hacer 200 entradas y no pagar comisión porque se la cobran al fondo directamente.Cuando el mercado es lateral es una opción.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Operación fallida...el Stop volatilizado


Señores el Euro...


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si es ING y es con valor de cierre, es la desventaja.La ventaja que puedes hacer 200 entradas y no pagar comisión porque se la cobran al fondo directamente.Cuando el mercado es lateral es una opción.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Con suerte a ver si ibex cierra por debajo de 8900 e ibe acaba en verde

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con suerte a ver si ibex cierra por debajo de 8900 e ibe acaba en verde
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Ibe la unica electrica en verde.Votin alguna novedad con los cortos de ibe?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Parece que se está preparando gorda ¿Para donde? NPI


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Pobre del que este corto.MTS en apenas tres meses se ha metido entre capa y espada un 60% de revalorizacion.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Votin tus queridos chinos han vuelto pero esta vez a por ACS. Esta negociando la venta de sus participaciones aeroportuarias y estos andan detras.Ahora entiendo tanto afan por desplomar ibe. No se si floren puede aguantar mas palos; entre sus andazas alemanas y su negocio en declive como a galan le de por apretarle un poco las tuercas via dividendo, ACS salta por los aires

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Mv ya ha soportado 74 pipos en contra...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Feb 2012)

Tiene el SL a 150 puntos de la entrada, así que aún tiene recorrido


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tiene el SL a 150 puntos de la entrada, así que aún tiene recorrido



Por supuesto, pero aguantar en contra muuuuchos € es complicado(de eso si puedo hablar con sabiduría xd)


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Stocks open higher on progress in Greece and reports of a mortgage settlement deal with big banks


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por supuesto, pero aguantar en contra muuuuchos € es complicado(de eso si puedo hablar con sabiduría xd)



¿Quién dice que sean muchos? :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin tus queridos chinos han vuelto pero esta vez a por ACS. Esta negociando la venta de sus participaciones aeroportuarias y estos andan detras.Ahora entiendo tanto afan por desplomar ibe. No se si floren puede aguantar mas palos; entre sus andazas alemanas y su negocio en declive como a galan le de por apretarle un poco las tuercas via dividendo, ACS salta por los aires
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Y me alegraría.


----------



## no_loko (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que se está preparando gorda ¿Para donde? NPI



Si, se está jugando un partido importante hoy. Y lo están haciendo al patadón.

Y cuando se juega al patadón, sólo hay una dirección: PATAPUN P´ARRIBA!::

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Mal dia para los cortos


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Feb 2012)

como veis AGEN, lleva 3 dias tirando y lei que el valor objetivo podría ser 11 $ (lo cual me parece una barbaridad), creeis que puede seguir para arriba?????


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mal dia para los cortos



Como ha quedado el saldo neto de cortos en ibe? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Feb 2012)

Joder, hoy sube todo...menos mis acciones. Técnicas, Ebro paradas, Telefónica tristona, joer.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

:ouch:::S:::fiufiu::rolleye::baba:8::Baile::XX:)


----------



## no_loko (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :ouch:::S:::fiufiu::rolleye::baba:8::Baile::XX:)



Te falta este: ::


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ha quedado el saldo neto de cortos en ibe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



504 mm de prestadas,ayer le quitaron 8
algunos andan recogiendo


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si el Ibex pierde los 8826 puede haber guano del bueno. Por arriba todo son verdes prados.
> 
> 
> El dax guaneará por debajo de* 6.726.*
> ...



Dax se aproxima a objetivo, el Ibex es el que aguanta como un campeón...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dax se aproxima a objetivo, el Ibex es el que aguanta como un campeón...



:Aplauso: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Lord Janus, un larguito en patriot 8.6$ SL en 8.5$ ?

Si le cuento lo que me paso ayer con las pcx.... (mé baje del burro antes de tiempo con entrada en 9.34.... gazelote total).


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

No se ría carajaula, que como el Ibex no se acerque a objetivo esto puede salir por peteneras...

El dax ha tocado rojo y el chulibex a 0.5% arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

franr dijo:


> no se ría carajaula, que como el ibex no se acerque a objetivo esto puede salir por peteneras...
> 
> El dax ha tocado rojo y el chulibex a 0.5% arriba.



:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 504 mm de prestadas,ayer le quitaron 8
> algunos andan recogiendo



Para una empresa con 5900 mill son muchas acciones prestadas. casi un 10% del capital,no es ninguna tonteria,me parecen muchas. solo acs tiene una participacion superior a esa cifra no?
De momento el viento sopla a favor. Van a tener que pagar muy cara la recompra

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

A menos de 40 minutos para que cierre el mercado y a punto de conseguir un cierre por debajo de 8900 e ibe en positivo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lord Janus, un larguito en patriot 8.6$ SL en 8.5$ ?
> 
> Si le cuento lo que me paso ayer con las pcx.... (mé baje del burro antes de tiempo con entrada en 9.34.... gazelote total).



No llegó . Esperando otro tren


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

No se si será válido, pero en gráfico a minuto Dax e Ibex han dejado una isla ahí abajo.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A menos de 40 minutos para que cierre el mercado y a punto de conseguir un cierre por debajo de 8900 e ibe en positivo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues yo creo que va a quedar por encima de 8900... :rolleye::rolleye:

Perdón, edito para escribir mi mensaje de forma que quede más contundente:

PECATA dice humildemente que el IBEX va *h*a quedar por encima de 8900.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Que quiere que le diga Sra. Pecata, esa *h* en negrita le quita *h*autoridad


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo creo que va a quedar por encima de 8900... :rolleye::rolleye:



Mientras sea 8901 me conformo.La idea es que se quede lejos de 9000

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que quiere que le diga Sra. Pecata, esa *h* en negrita le quita *h*autoridad



La he puesto por si algún despistado se lanzaba a mi yugular para corregirla, sin pillar el ironic-mode.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mientras sea 8901 me conformo.La idea es que se quede lejos de 9000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Esos para mañana, con las SAN a 6,75...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La he puesto por si algún despistado se lanzaba a mi yugular para corregirla, sin pillar el ironic-mode.




HUMILDEMENTE=[MV mode on]


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Para hacerse una mínima idea del tipo de persona que es..miren los thanks dados desde la humildad. No tiene nada que aprender, ni agradecer a nadie.

Pobre desgraciado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Le thankeo para que vea lo güena perzona que zoy 

Bueno, ya llegó a los 1300 thanks... quizás se lo quite :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Ayer tenia que haberme lanzado a por el corto de iag. Estaba cantadisimo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


>




Jeje, se puede tunear esa viñeta para echarnos unas risas....


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

Pecata 8908 a 10 minutos del cierre. Al final va a ganar por los pelos 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

hay estas gacelas , no sabran invertir pero gracia si que tienen los jodios :XX:

no cambien por favor


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pecata 8908 a 10 minutos del cierre. Al final va a ganar por los pelos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



A puntito de perder el 8900... pero no subestimemos el poder de la ROBASTA.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

8906

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay estas gacelas , no sabran invertir pero gracia si que tienen los jodios :XX:
> 
> no cambien por favor



Menos mal que ha aparecido, el empujoncito que necesitabamos para cerrar por encima de 8900


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que ha aparecido, el empujoncito que necesitabamos para cerrar por encima de 8900



8898 aun no cante victoria queda algun minutillo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero con MV ustedes mismos podran comprobar que no hay trampa ni carton :no:
> 
> repito la operativa corto en ibex 8900 SL 9050 operativa pensada para un par de semanas , pero se ira mirando como va el asunto para salir por patas
> 
> ...




oh gran MV cuan grande es su grandiosidad , magnifico señor de los humildes :Aplauso


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 8898 aun no cante victoria queda algun minutillo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lleva retraso el Tapatalk ese, yo veo 8883


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jeje, se puede tunear esa viñeta para echarnos unas risas....









Tenga, le cedo el honor, al Maese seguro que le gusta el resultado...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que ha aparecido, el empujoncito que necesitabamos para cerrar por encima de 8900





si logra superar la bajista incluso MV se pone largo


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lord Janus, un larguito en patriot 8.6$ SL en 8.5$ ?
> 
> Si le cuento lo que me paso ayer con las pcx.... (mé baje del burro antes de tiempo con entrada en 9.34.... gazelote total).



El mínimo lo he visto en 8,65 ¿?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

*8.902,10*


Siyalodecíayo


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Feb 2012)

Papademos confirma acuerdo con la `troika´


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mínimo lo he visto en 8,65 ¿?



yep, ahí _sa quedao_.

Y viajecito de 4% en 1 hora.

Lo mismo ahora unos cortos en 9$...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

corto 8900 STOP LOSS 9050 objetivo 7700 en to lo alto , contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus IA :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 8900 STOP LOSS 9050 objetivo 7700 en to lo alto , contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus IA :rolleye:



Y contra la ley.
¿No estaban prohibidos los cortos en IBEX? ¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y contra la ley.
> ¿No estaban prohibidos los cortos en IBEX? ¿Me he perdido algo?



los creadoreh de mercaos si podemos


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Feb 2012)

El 8900 parece un buen sitio para haber descargau la mitad del bacalau... Mañana me parece que irá la otra mitad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 8900 STOP LOSS 9050 objetivo 7700 en to lo alto , contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus IA :rolleye:





















<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UtdSpBKSI-Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El 8900 parece un buen sitio para haber descargau la mitad del bacalau... Mañana me parece que irá la otra mitad.



el bacalao entero 

y cargar cortos ilegales


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 8900 STOP LOSS 9050 objetivo 7700 en to lo alto , contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus IA :rolleye:



Que no, pesado, que no. Que ya no cuela. Tus objetivos son poco menos que una broma, pues ni tú mismo los sigues. Al final, compañero, resultas muy cargante por lo repetitivo de tu mensaje. Ya nos ha quedado claro cual es tu opinión, deja de spamear el hilo con la misma información una y otra vez, que empiezas a parecerte al impresentable de Rbotic.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UtdSpBKSI-Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



muy temprano cambios los cortos TEF con interesantes pluvis por cortos IBEX  

no se puede desperdiciar semejante oportunidad :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero con MV ustedes mismos podran comprobar que no hay trampa ni carton :no:
> 
> repito la operativa corto en ibex 8900 SL 9050 operativa pensada para un par de semanas , pero se ira mirando como va el asunto para salir por patas
> 
> ...



y MV dejo muy claro que saldra por patas si ve algo raro , los objetivos son probables por lo tanto puede que no se cumplan :rolleye: 

no hay trampa ni carton , si hay que salir por patas se sale y que le den a los objetivos , la maxima de MV es ganar dinero y no soltarlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy temprano cambios los cortos TEF con interesantes pluvis por cortos IBEX
> 
> no se puede desperdiciar semejante oportunidad :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

repito la operativa corto en ibex 8900 SL 9050 operativa pensada para un par de semanas , pero se ira mirando como va el asunto para salir por patas 

objetivo en 7700 ahi ya se tendra que estudiar el asunto , pero siempre atentos por si hay que realizar plusvis .

pues ahi esta la operativa , luego no digan que no adverti , eso si inviertan bajo su propio riesgo 8:


----------



## optimistic1985 (9 Feb 2012)

8902.10000


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *8.902,10*
> 
> 
> Siyalodecíayo



Por 2 pips...Me ha ganado por los pelos.Menos mal que al menis acerte con ibe 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Feb 2012)

Esto de los griegos y la troika cada vez se parece más a Mamma Mía... número tras número pero la peli no avanza. Y para mí que acaba igual.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Feb 2012)

Pues yo no se quién es más pelma si la troika los griegos o MV

¿Será griego MV?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

Ay, que me LOL, que me LOL, que me LOL
Este ridículo lleva más de 1 mes corto en TEF, para sacar unas migajas, cuando podía haberse puesto largo en IBEX y habría sacado una pasta, pero él mantiene que hizo bien.

Del 18 de enero, con el IBEX a 8.420



muertoviviente dijo:


> valientes gacelas , comprando en lo mas alto :XX: justo antes de la caida , sera mejor que tengan temor y liquiden esos largos porque el largamente esperado BIG GUANO a llegado



Del 4 de enero, con el IBEX a 8.581



muertoviviente dijo:


> ok , ya entiendo  pero ahora lo que se lleva es el BRB :XX:
> 
> creo que empezaremos ya a romper la zona de soporte 7500-7600 cuidado con una falsa rotura , pero en eso estamos bueno da igual porque creo que con rotura limpia o falsa al final rompemos soporte y tendremos el largamente esperado BIG GUANO 8:



Hamijos, otro mensaje del 4 de enero, ¿le falló el timing señor MV?



muertoviviente dijo:


> sigo de vacaciones , solo que la oportunidad es demasiado buena como para dejarla pasar , estoy en unas cabinas publicas y dentro de un rato voy a desayunar jugo de frutas , pongo stop loss y *me olvido por unas 7 sesiones de esto para luego recoger las plusvis*




Aparte de varios mensajes repetidos
"llegó el BIG GUANO"
"el caer no se va a acabar"
"es una trampa atrapagacelas"

Pero lo mejor de todo, son estos mensajes contestando a Claca sobre el tema de los cortos del IBEX (un corto que AssGaper metió por error), sobre si a un particular le pasaría algo por meter un corto al IBEX, estando prohibidos:



muertoviviente dijo:


> el " pobre desgraciado " lo pueden hacer mas desgraciado si cargo cortos del ibex o de la banca





muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene ustec que ganar mucha plata pa pagar una probable multa de nuestros amijos de la CNMV


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Esto de los griegos y la troika cada vez se parece más a Mamma Mía... número tras número pero la peli no avanza. Y para mí que acaba igual.



Mamma Mia se grabó en una isla griega... ¿no?


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

Dicen en mi pueblo que sarna con gusto no pica. No haceis mas que darle coba y asi normal que siga con la carraca. 

Parece que os mola tener un sparring .


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lleva retraso el Tapatalk ese, yo veo 8883



El tapatalk es solo para ver el foro.La cotizacion la veo con cartera,expansion o ibexdroid lo malo es que las veo con un peq retraso

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dicen en mi pueblo que sarna con gusto no pica. No haceis mas que darle coba y asi normal que siga con la carraca.
> 
> Parece que os mola tener un sparring .



No es un sparring, es nuestro


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mamma Mia se grabó en una isla griega... ¿no?



En Skiathos las secuencias del puerto y en Skopelos las de las playas y concretamente el monasterio de la "no boda"


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dicen en mi pueblo que sarna con gusto no pica. No haceis mas que darle coba y asi normal que siga con la carraca.
> 
> Parece que os mola tener un sparring .



Trollaco de clase 1


----------



## diosmercado (9 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Trollaco de clase 1



me?? o el susodicho? si he pecado que se me diga:XX:.

Esperemos no tener una tarde en usa como la de ayer porque fue lo siguiente a aburrido.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> me?? o el susodicho? si he pecado que se me diga:XX:.
> 
> Esperemos no tener una tarde en usa como la de ayer porque fue lo siguiente a aburrido.



No, hombre, usted no


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues parece que todavía le queda cuerda. Gráfico horario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Todavía sigue en el proceso correctivo. Los terceros deben ser totalmente verticales y se anulan si el precio vuelve a situarse por debajo del nivel donde arrancaban, de momento nada de eso. Esos dos céntimos extra que se ha marcado forman parte de una dilatación del segundo impulso. Cuando arranque el tercero lo hará con mucha fuerza, superando la directriz que hace de resistencia.

El stop que comentaba en los 4,05 era teniendo en cuenta los máximos en 4,08, como planteamiento hipotético si la corrección se hacia sin avanzar antes el precio, por lo que ahora el stop debería subirse en consecuencia. Ello deja en realidad un rango muy estrecho, porque la compra se activaría con un cierto margen para la confirmación, perdiendo por lo tanto recorrido. Como alternativa más tranquila, tal vez se pueda plantear una compra en los 4,03 con un stop en máquina en los 3,93, buscando un 5% y arriesgando un 2,5%, con la tendencia a favor.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Todavía sigue en el proceso correctivo. Los terceros deben ser totalmente verticales y se anulan si el precio vuelve a situarse por debajo del nivel donde arrancaban, de momento nada de eso. Esos dos céntimos extra que se ha marcado forman parte de una dilatación del segundo impulso. Cuando arranque el tercero lo hará con mucha fuerza, superando la directriz que hace de resistencia.
> 
> El stop que comentaba en los 4,05 era teniendo en cuenta los máximos en 4,08, como planteamiento hipotético si la corrección se hacia sin avanzar antes el precio, por lo que ahora el stop debería subirse en consecuencia. Ello deja en realidad un rango muy estrecho, porque la compra se activaría con un cierto margen para la confirmación, perdiendo por lo tanto recorrido. Como alternativa más tranquila, tal vez se pueda plantear una compra en los 4,03 con un stop en máquina en los 3,93, buscando un 5% y arriesgando un 2,5%, con la tendencia a favor.



por cierto Grifols ha realizado un recortillo 14,98 ¿cómo las ves? quizás 14.65


----------



## J-Z (9 Feb 2012)

MV a ver si dejas de hacer el payaso macho, está bien que te recrees en tu papel de bufón que va de enterado y hace como que sabe más que otros sin tener pajolera pero cuando te haces cansino rayas bastante, a este paso pediremos que te baneen del hilo y 20 quejas vs tú me da que saldrás perdiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

sr. Janus, como ve Bank of Guano para unos cortos? Está en plena resistencia de los 8.4$.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ver, pregunta de gacelín para Sr. Janus, o para cualquier otro que entienda de esto.
Prisa continúa subiendo día a día de a poquitos, pero hoy al final, en la subasta, ha habido una compra (al precio de cierre 0,845) de 790k. Supone casi la mitad de lo negociado en el día (1.925K _bankinter dixit_).
UBS Limited ha negociado el 49,2% de lo movido hoy.

Y ahora la pregunta: ¿Es una señal de que lo van a seguir subiendo más?

Gracias.


----------



## kemao2 (9 Feb 2012)

Tengo la impresión que *Robotic* ha vuelto al foro en forma de *Muerto Viviente*


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pregunta de gacelín para Sr. Janus, o para cualquier otro que entienda de esto.
> Prisa continúa subiendo día a día de a poquitos, pero hoy al final, en la subasta, ha habido una compra (al precio de cierre 0,845) de 790k. Supone casi la mitad de lo negociado en el día (1.925K _bankinter dixit_).
> UBS Limited ha negociado el 49,2% de lo movido hoy.
> 
> ...



Disculpe que me meta pero los datos no cuadran.

Yo tb tengo Bankinter y en la sesión de hoy dice que el volumen ha sido 1.925K , más abajo dice que el principal broker ha sido UBS cuyo volumen es 1.605.908 y en porcentaje el 49,2%.

Desde luego 1.605K no son el 42,9% de 1.925K

Yo tengo la duda de que si bien en la parte superior si ponen la fecha de la sesión, pero cuando distribuyen el volumen negociado (datos acumulados al final de la sesión) no cuadran ni con el volumen de ese día ni con el del día anterior.

Algo no interpretamos bien las gacelilla


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2012)

Parece que hoy se ha cancelado el prestamo de otros 5 millones de acciones de IBE.

Aunque sigue siendo poco en comparación con los 500 millones (ahora 499.098.628 para ser exactos) que tiene prestados, pero bueno, mala señal no es.

Una pregunta, según el boletin que recomendó Votin, PRISA tiene prestadas más de 100 millones de acciones, cuando su capitalización es de 713.778.260 acciones... Un ratio que da MUCHO miedo.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Feb 2012)

Como les conté ando liada con temas personales y más con profesionales, así que no me da tiempo a participar en el hilo pero si lo leo los ratos que tengo libres.

Muertoviviente, que sepa que me hace perder usted valiosísimos y escasos segundos de mi tiempo.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe que me meta pero los datos no cuadran.
> 
> Yo tb tengo Bankinter y en la sesión de hoy dice que el volumen ha sido 1.925K , más abajo dice que el principal broker ha sido UBS cuyo volumen es 1.605.908 y en porcentaje el 49,2%.
> 
> ...



Datos incorrectos
Ubs ha tenido un saldo comprador de 343k ,BBV 100K y el mayor saldo vendedor fue Renta4 con 145k.
En general el saldo de compras y ventas esta equilibrado
Hacer notar que el BBV fue solo comprador
En cuanto a los cortos,que suele ser lo importante,tiene 103 mm de prestadas
pero hay apatia en este valor,hoy el saldo ha sido cero practicamente


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto Grifols ha realizado un recortillo 14,98 ¿cómo las ves? quizás 14.65



Todavía tiene mucha sobrecompra. De cara al medioplazo apunta maneras, pero a corto debería purgar sus excesos, que hablamos de un 50% de subida en dos meses y medio.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los creadoreh de mercaos si podemos


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2012)

Hamijos, yo creo que este último pronóstico de MV no va mal tirado, de hecho creo que ese movimiento va a dar bastante pluvalía.

Para ser más prudente, creo que el corto habría que abrirlo en cuando tengamos una vela roja.

Por cierto, la subida del chulibex de las últimas jornadas es una puta broma. Espero que los larguistas estéis lo suficientemente ágiles, os va a hacer falta.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, yo creo que este último pronóstico de MV no va mal tirado, de hecho creo que ese movimiento va a dar bastante pluvalía.
> 
> Para ser más prudente, creo que el corto habría que abrirlo en cuando tengamos una vela roja.
> 
> Por cierto, la subida del chulibex de las últimas jornadas es una puta broma. Espero que los larguistas estéis lo suficientemente ágiles, os va a hacer falta.



Hay mono ya por meterse en la bolsa ¿eh? ::

Esto ej como la droja,muchos meses a palo seco mirando la bolsa y sin poder meter un palo ,es como tener el celo y vivir en un convento monjas::


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay mono ya por meterse en la bolsa ¿eh? ::
> 
> Esto ej como la droja,muchos meses a palo seco mirando la bolsa y sin poder meter un palo ,es como tener el celo y vivir en un convento monjas::



El mono lo satisfago todos los días en diversas ocasiones.

Los índices se van a caer.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sr. Janus, como ve Bank of Guano para unos cortos? Está en plena resistencia de los 8.4$.....



Yo la estoy esperando en 8,81 que coincide con el máximo anterior y en donde le metieron mucho papel.

Me da que la vela de hoy es bastante bajista pero no se puede entrar según mi técnica puesto que no existe referencia válida para fijar el stop. Es más importante el stop que cualquier otro tema.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, yo creo que este último pronóstico de MV no va mal tirado, de hecho creo que ese movimiento va a dar bastante pluvalía.
> 
> Para ser más prudente, creo que el corto habría que abrirlo en cuando tengamos una vela roja.
> 
> Por cierto, la subida del chulibex de las últimas jornadas es una puta broma. Espero que los larguistas estéis lo suficientemente ágiles, os va a hacer falta.



No te digo que no, pero la diferencia está en que a ti te he leido un montón de argumentos cuando has dicho tus impresiones y MV lo único que hace (con perdón) es venir y cagar pronósticos.

Vamos, como si suelto que mañana SAN va a bajar un 4%, ¿por qué?, porque lo digo yo que se mucho.

Amos anda¡


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pregunta de gacelín para Sr. Janus, o para cualquier otro que entienda de esto.
> Prisa continúa subiendo día a día de a poquitos, pero hoy al final, en la subasta, ha habido una compra (al precio de cierre 0,845) de 790k. Supone casi la mitad de lo negociado en el día (1.925K _bankinter dixit_).
> UBS Limited ha negociado el 49,2% de lo movido hoy.
> 
> ...



Eso no hay quien lo sepa a priori. Sigue subiendo pero hay que tener cuidado. El stop en 0,79 aprox es obligado.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero la diferencia está en que a ti te he leido un montón de argumentos cuando has dicho tus impresiones y MV lo único que hace (con perdón) es venir y cagar pronósticos.
> 
> Vamos, como si suelto que mañana SAN va a bajar un 4%, ¿por qué?, porque lo digo yo que se mucho.
> 
> Amos anda¡



Ahora es muy probable que MV tenga razón. :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mono lo satisfago todos los días en diversas ocasiones.
> 
> Los índices se van a caer.



Ahhh?
Entonces sera muy feliz
Saludele de mis partes::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero la diferencia está en que a ti te he leido un montón de argumentos cuando has dicho tus impresiones y MV lo único que hace (con perdón) es venir y cagar pronósticos.
> 
> Vamos, como si suelto que mañana SAN va a bajar un 4%, ¿por qué?, porque lo digo yo que se mucho.
> 
> Amos anda¡



aqui va una razon de peso


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, yo creo que este último pronóstico de MV no va mal tirado, de hecho creo que ese movimiento va a dar bastante pluvalía.
> 
> Para ser más prudente, creo que el corto habría que abrirlo en cuando tengamos una vela roja.
> 
> Por cierto, la subida del chulibex de las últimas jornadas es una puta broma. Espero que los larguistas estéis lo suficientemente ágiles, os va a hacer falta.



Por prudencia hay que esperar un poco. El DAX puede tantear los 7000 que serían magníficos para un buen corto. El SP puede irse aún un 1% más arriba.

Hay sensación de que comienza a patinar pero la manipulación es alta y las resistencias relevantes están muy cercanas. Un riesgo importante es que ahora comience una pequeña corrección para después volver a subir hasta esas resistencias. Yo apuesto por ellas por lo que aún no ha llegado el momento.

He realizado algún escarceo pequeño y me han limpiado los stops. Las señales siguen siendo falsas y al menos yo espero a esas resistencias.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero la diferencia está en que a ti te he leido un montón de argumentos cuando has dicho tus impresiones y MV lo único que hace (con perdón) es venir y cagar pronósticos.
> 
> Vamos, como si suelto que mañana SAN va a bajar un 4%, ¿por qué?, porque lo digo yo que se mucho.
> 
> Amos anda¡



No digas eso del 4% a ver si se va a cumplir. Aún hay que tirar un poquito para arriba para oler las resistencias.::


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Feb 2012)

Janus, enhorabuena por el mensaje 2000¡¡¡

Ya eres burbujista obsesivo.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui va una razon de peso



Esa raya no esta bien hecha,hazla bien 
que pase por las puntas superiores y veras que llega mas arriba


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa raya no esta bien hecha,hazla bien
> que pase por las puntas superiores y veras que llega mas arriba



Jrande :XX:

Pero estaba bebiendo agua y se me ha ido por la nariz...avise antes por dios...


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por prudencia hay que esperar un poco. El DAX puede tantear los 7000 que serían magníficos para un buen corto. El SP puede irse aún un 1% más arriba.
> 
> Hay sensación de que comienza a patinar pero la manipulación es alta y las resistencias relevantes están muy cercanas. Un riesgo importante es que ahora comience una pequeña corrección para después volver a subir hasta esas resistencias. Yo apuesto por ellas por lo que aún no ha llegado el momento.
> 
> He realizado algún escarceo pequeño y me han limpiado los stops. Las señales siguen siendo falsas y al menos yo espero a esas resistencias.



Por eso digo lo de esperar la primera vela roja.

Veo al chulibex muy, muy débil acompañando la subida a regañadientes. Lamentable a mi juicio.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

SEÑOR GT su turno....::::::


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Janus, enhorabuena por el mensaje 2000¡¡¡
> 
> Ya eres burbujista obsesivo.



Te le quería dedicar a tí:o

Está bastante bien para haber empezado en el verano. Esto es un magnífico sitio para charlar y compartir. Sois magníficos!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SEÑOR GT su turno....::::::



haaaahahahahahaa me da algo :XX: :XX:

INSUPERABLE​
Me voy a esmerar, a ver que sale


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Se imaginan que comunican el fin de semana que Grecia entra en default y que es por eso por lo que están rebajando los colaterales a la banca de cara a que tengan ingentes cantidades de dinero para comprar deuda y así proteger el pitote que se monte?.


----------



## FranR (9 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se imaginan que comunican el fin de semana que Grecia entra en default y que es por eso por lo que están rebajando los colaterales a la banca de cara a que tengan ingentes cantidades de dinero para comprar deuda y así proteger el pitote que se monte?.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, yo creo que este último pronóstico de MV no va mal tirado, de hecho creo que ese movimiento va a dar bastante pluvalía.
> 
> Para ser más prudente, creo que el corto habría que abrirlo en cuando tengamos una vela roja.
> 
> Por cierto, la subida del chulibex de las últimas jornadas es una puta broma. Espero que los larguistas estéis lo suficientemente ágiles, os va a hacer falta.



lo cierto es que los movientos carecen de amplitud que decir de la volatilidad de las velas incluso a minuto, 10 o más pipos incluso en dax


----------



## AssGaper (9 Feb 2012)

Sinceramente, no tengo cojones a quedarme este fin de semana con posiciones abiertas.

Podemos llevarnos si estamos a cortos y autentico Shoryuken




o una patada in the pecho para caer en el abismo Spartan style si estamos a largos.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



le doy thanks a porrillo, pero ponga niveles mañana::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

lo de lo ojillos me ha gustado.
No está a la altura del posteado por el sr. FranR, pero ahi, va:


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Janus anda ya con muy poquita carga posicionada. Esperaré a ver el movimiento para entrar en serio. De momento un poquito para que llegado el momento, no reviente los índices porque le voy a dar fuerte.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Sinceramente, no tengo cojones a quedarme este fin de semana con posiciones abiertas.
> 
> Podemos llevarnos si estamos a cortos y autentico Shoryuken
> 
> ...



Haces bien pero si mañana sube un poquito ... no dudes que de quedarte abierto, tiene que ser corto y con protección vía stop loss.

Guano's time is coming!


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2012)

En la 2 villacañas el pueblo que no conocia el paro...no tiene desperdicio (ventas de 1 millon de puertas) vaya tela

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Haces bien pero si mañana sube un poquito ... no dudes que de quedarte abierto, tiene que ser corto y con protección vía stop loss.
> 
> Guano's time is coming!



Añada en valores con decentes y con liquidez, que en una ocasión pase un fin de semana malísimo pensando en el gap en contra que me iba a encontrar el lunes ::


----------



## Claca (9 Feb 2012)

Un poco de luz a ritmo de DAX:







Los niveles no me sorprenden para nada (tenía un objetivo mínimo en 6.55X, hasta el 6.7XX), pero la velocidad y verticalidad de la subida sí inspira respeto. Los indicadores se situan ya en zona de giro, pero el precio tiene mucho margen para marear. Lo que sí se advierte viendo el gráfico es que todavía no se ha perdido la más mínima inercia alcista, y sólo la congestión que empieza a manchar la impecable subida puede sugerir la aparición de volatilidad en las próximas sesiones.

El acuñamiento que demuestra la cotización, junto con el sentimiento, es lo que me hace plantear un desenlace bajista del escenario, pero ojo, que no hay nada de momento que confirme esta posibilidad.


----------



## Janus (9 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Añada en valores con decentes y con liquidez, que en una ocasión pase un fin de semana malísimo pensando en el gap en contra que me iba a encontrar el lunes ::



Fíjese en el Dow en serie diaria.
Fíjese en la plata.
Fíjese en el DAX un poquito más arriba.
Fíjese en el AUD/USD un poquito más arriba.
Fíjese en ATOS Origin.
Fíjese en Dassault.
Fíjese en Advanced Microdevices.
Fíjese en Ivanhoe Energy.
Fíjese en Hercules Offshore.
Fíjese en Hecla Mining.
Fíjese en Coeur d'Alene.
Fíjese en James River Coal.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Feb 2012)

Yo mañana no podré prestar la atención necesaria(creo) pero vamos los SL están situados y me iré de fin de semana tranquilo(por cierto dejo margen de sobra para saltar el stop de MV, no vaya a ser que se den la vuelta en 9070...)


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2012)

Siguen echando monedas a la máquina recreativa...

El Eurogrupo se volverá a reunir el miércoles, según De Guindos - elEconomista.es


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Feb 2012)

Todo el rato con los stop-loss para acá y para allá. ¿Nadie de aquí opera con opciones?


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

Interesante hilo abierto en burbuja sobre las energias renovables. Me ha sorprendido ver hasta fotos de proyectos de nuevas turbinas marinas. Hoy he visto un reportaje sobre el funcionamiento del sol y me ha entrado el gusanillo de conocer la potencia real actual de la energia solar. Segun veo en eeuu ya hay bastantes empresas supongo que alli se tomaran mas en serio los proyectos de i+d q en hispakistan. Asi que me propuesto que podria ser una buena idea analizar las empresas mas competitivas del sector e intentar ver cual puede ser la mas viable. Sr janus usted es un entendido en termosolar en tierras americanas, vislumbre a este profano en la materia  

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

Janus que tal es semprius???

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SEÑOR GT su turno....::::::



Niveles Ibex

Nivel clave del día: 8.889
Punto pre-orto: 8.954
Punto finger-out-ass: 8.810


DAX:

Tres niveles claros: 6.732-6.774-
Level 6.828 Forefinger out- thumb inside, level

Suerte señores.

P.D. le daré uso al dibujo que me lo he currado, cuando se cansen de él y me lo digan, me lo pondré de firma...::


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

Menudos desgraciados.. Galan arrea las velas y alquila acciones a chinos o haz lo que sea necesario pero echa al floren cuanto antes.si quieres quita el dividendo durante 3 años si con ello le hundes,al resto de accionistas no nos importara ,sera un mal menor, aplaudire la medida. Leyendo el otro hilo ahora lo entiendo todo ACS, Abengoa y Acciona se han unido para conseguir que metan mas impuestos a la nuclear afectando los margenes de iberdrola y endesa y de paso subir las subvenciones a la termosolar incrementando sus margenes (Desgraciados!!!!!!! sabeis el trabajo que me ha costado encontrar dos electricas tan eficientes, ahora van a venir estos a desmantelarme el chiringuito....si bueno). Por su lado iberdrola y endesa piden que no se subvencione una energia solar netamente deficitaria como es en españa. Esto es la guerra!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

Tranquilo que a las renovables ya le han echado el cerrojazo en este país con el tema de las primas (que no subvenciones como las que sí que tienen las centrales de ciclo combinado, o el carbón, por poner ejemplos)
Aunque eso no impide que cada vez sean más eficientes y sigan ganando terreno (fuera de aquí)

Por otro lado, ¿no le molesta ni un poquito la situación de la solar en España cuando países como Alemania (con su solazo todo el año) están en cabeza en esa carrera?

De todos modos, si son tan eficientes esas empresas, y encima teniendo totalmente amortizadas las nucleares que tienen, tampoco creo que les afecte mucho el tema, ¿no?


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En la 2 villacañas el pueblo que no conocia el paro...no tiene desperdicio (ventas de 1 millon de puertas) vaya tela
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



es que no era empleo, "era empleo por sobredeudamiento", nunca fue real Villacañas siempre tuvo desempleo de 2 dígitos(no había pedido de puertas sino de crédito) y más que va tener aún no se ha visto lo pobre que es, vamos por partes ahora "portujeses" 

dado el caso, daría lo mismo fabricar casas o piruletas (procesar el jarabe de glusoca, colorante, el envoltorio, transporte.........)y un 8% de paro


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/02/09/warren-buffett-berkshire-shareholder-letter/?iid=SF_F_Lead



Articulo de Buffet

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles Ibex
> 
> Nivel clave del día: 8.889
> Punto pre-orto: 8.954
> ...



no entender muy bien......... pulgar fuera - tumba al revés.....::


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tranquilo que a las renovables ya le han echado el cerrojazo en este país con el tema de las primas (que no subvenciones como las que sí que tienen las centrales de ciclo combinado, o el carbón, por poner ejemplos)
> Aunque eso no impide que cada vez sean más eficientes y sigan ganando terreno (fuera de aquí)
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿no le molesta ni un poquito la situación de la solar en España cuando países como Alemania (con su solazo todo el año) están en cabeza en esa carrera?
> ...



Uff la legislacion es muy traicionera. A priori no deberia afectarles si compiten en igualdad de condiciones, los margenes conseguidos con la nuclear son usados para i+d y para crecer en las renovables, asi lo hace ibe. Lo preocupante es que este tridente consigan comerle la oreja al legislador y se nos acabe el chollo.El problema es que acs abengoa y acciona no quieren igualdad, quieren competencia desleal a su favor. A ver si analizo un poco el sector solar.como incrementen mas la eficiencia sera una opcion a tener muy en cuenta. He leido que una americana asociada con siemens ya consigue una eficiencia del 44% en placas, no esta nada mal, y mas cuando hace apenas 4 años aqui rondabamos el 1x% con aleaciones de silicio y nos creiamos el centro del mundo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Siguen echando monedas a la máquina recreativa...
> 
> El Eurogrupo se volverá a reunir el miércoles, según De Guindos - elEconomista.es





ponzi dijo:


> finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/02/09/warren-buffett-berkshire-shareholder-letter/?iid=SF_F_Lead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acabo leer por encima la carta, dice cosa cosas muy coherentes y otras no tanto :
por ejemplo, me ha gustado lo que dice de la inversión como renuncia de consumo inmediato para hacerlo en futuro yo lo llamaría "capital en potencia"

toca la inflación acertadamente desde 1965 curiosamente *bajo patrón oro*

luego saca el oro como elemento decorativo, pero no explica porque aún se mantiene en la camara acorazada de los BCs

luego dice acertadamente que el DJ paso de 66 a 11000 ptos y digo yo no tendría nada que ver los manguerazos e inflación que le meten a saco los BCs "al mercado" ¿a qué viene quejarse más arriba de la inflación e impresión?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, releyendo mi comentario y el posterior suyo me he dado cuenta que no me expresé correctamente. Quería decir que si uno va a quedarse abierto el fin de semana mejor elegir valores que no acostumbren a *gap*ear.

De todas formas ha venido bien el malentendido :: Hay muchas que me gustan. Aquí va una de ellas.

*[Coeur D'Alene Mines*]






¿Esperar a que toque la directriz bajista y protegerse con ella o entrar cuando pierda los 27.6$? Cuanto dilema


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias



Vaya, parece que hoy volverá a subir :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no entender muy bien......... pulgar fuera - tumba al revés.....::



Desde mi garrulez, un ejemplo.

Al miccionar los hombres nos cogemos la cosita "betwen the forefinger an thumb", entre el índice y el pulgar. 

Eso sí, en el foro la mayoría nos la cogemos "a two hands", ya sabe.

Pues eso el nivel comentado es: Dedo índice fuera culo gatete - pulgar dentro culo de gatete. Mas o menos ::

Buenos días y buena suerte.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Vaya, parece que hoy volverá a subir :XX:



Ciertamente... de momento, lo que ya ha subido es su punto de entrada y su SL... mágicamente. Hace 48 horas era short 8850, SL 9000. 

Ayer ya era short 8900, SL 9050.

Cómo mola la operativa del *melón*, si el mercado va en su contra, sencillamente suma de 50 en 50 puntos a toda su operación, y hala, de vuelta al ruedo :XX::XX::XX:

Si es que esa impresora de billetes del monopoly no hace más que traer problemas, yalodecíayo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

de 48h nada , MV permanecio corto en TEF hasta ayer :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso el nivel comentado es: Dedo índice fuera culo gatete - pulgar dentro culo de gatete. Mas o menos ::




He metido eso en la AI y me da un "_segmentation fault_", no computable :ouch:


edit: no se estará refiriendo Ud. al famoso "dedo culero, lo muevo con esmero" ? :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)




----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> He metido eso en la AI y me da un "_segmentation fault_", no computable :ouch:
> 
> 
> edit: no se estará refiriendo Ud. al famoso "dedo culero, lo muevo con esmero" ? :XX::XX:




Esa es una variante, pero el módulo principal referido, se encuentra en un dibujo que se hará famoso dos páginas más atrás ::


P.D. Es que usted se ha perdido muchas cosas en las últimas horas.

Merece la pena echar la vista atrás, sobre todo a partir del repaso de pecata.:XX:


La verdad es que para mi el Ibex es secundario a estas cifras, apenas lo miro, pero de momento por debajo de nivel principal en 8860. Según el meneo que le peguen al euro en estos minutos abriremos en canal superior o en zona pre-guano.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

aaaahajajajajajaja !!!! se me había pasado por alto la foto del gato culero :XX::XX::XX:




FranR dijo:


> Esa es una variante, pero el módulo principal referido, se encuentra en un dibujo que se hará famoso dos páginas más atrás ::
> 
> 
> P.D. Es que usted se ha perdido muchas cosas en las últimas horas.
> ...


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR, buenos días, es usted una maquina, ha tocado el relevante del Dax y se ha dado la vuelta


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

la operativa de MV es clara , a conseguido ponerse corto en 8900 y tiene el SL en 9050 

contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus sistemas


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> aaaahajajajajajaja !!!! se me había pasado por alto la foto del gato culero :XX::XX::XX:



La pag. 156 tampoco tiene desperdicio y dedicatoria a Vd. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> acabo leer por encima la carta, dice cosa cosas muy coherentes y otras no tanto :
> por ejemplo, me ha gustado lo que dice de la inversión como renuncia de consumo inmediato para hacerlo en futuro yo lo llamaría "capital en potencia"
> 
> toca la inflación acertadamente desde 1965 curiosamente *bajo patrón oro*
> ...



Al señor Buffet también se le olvida mencionar que de las compañias componentes del dow jones original sólo sobrevive una: General Electrics...


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aparte de varios mensajes repetidos
> "llegó el BIG GUANO"
> "el caer no se va a acabar"
> "es una trampa atrapagacelas"
> ...


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Empeoran futuros USANOS, el euro/dólar con figura bajista clara....


ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

centrense en bolsear amijos , la bolsa es mu mala con las gacelas que van contra la tendencia


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Empeoran futuros USANOS, el euro/dólar con figura bajista clara....
> 
> 
> ienso:



como que tiene un H-C-H de libro y el rebote desde minimos solo es un pullback hacia la clavicular :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la operativa de MV es clara , *a* conseguido ponerse corto en 8900 y tiene el SL en 9050
> 
> contra el criterio de los ejpertoh y sus sistemas



Yo he conseguido
Tu has conseguido 
....

Verbo haber. Es usted un completo analfabeto, pero lo que es peor, todos cometemos errores escribiendo, pero incluso habiéndole corregido ese error ayer, insiste. 
Ser analfabeto no es malo, lo peor es no tratar de aprender de los demás por orgullo propio. Siga así, lo mismo pronto sale del paro, "creador de mercado":ouch:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Empeoran futuros USANOS, el euro/dólar con figura bajista clara....
> 
> 
> ienso:



Demasiado clara en las tres últimas ondas a un minuto. Queda confirmar el tercer mínimo bajista (<1.324)....:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo he conseguido
> Tu has conseguido
> ....
> 
> ...



ser analfabeto es lo que tiene , es lo mismo que ser gacela :Baile:

pd lo de gacela lo digo por ustec


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La pag. 156 tampoco tiene desperdicio y dedicatoria a Vd. ::



Sissisi esa la tengo pendiente de tunear, es dificil, ya que la frase de filemón es la que el sr. pollastre suelta de vez en cuando en plan agüelo cebolleta (maximum affection and respect) "venga valiente, hazte con una cuenta pequeña-media de 200k€ , a ver si consigues sobrevivir en este mundo...blabla"


Por cierto, buscando alguna ocasión en la que comte pollastre hubiera soltado algún comentario como el pseudo-citado, me he topado con esta página del hilo de hace un par de años... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/167116-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-julio-2010-a-116.html#post3052645

Hay que subir el nivel del hilo. Todo sea para tener a Fran200 contento y se pase a dar niveles de su spectrum (mejorando lo presente)


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Joder, menudo mensaje de tarado flipao que posteé en esa página... sería de la época en la que no limitaba el Gintonic únicamente a los fines de semana, como hago ahora ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sissisi esa la tengo pendiente de tunear, es dificil, ya que la frase de filemón es la que el sr. pollastre suelta de vez en cuando en plan agüelo cebolleta (maximum affection and respect) "venga valiente, hazte con una cuenta pequeña-media de 200k€ , a ver si consigues sobrevivir en este mundo...blabla"
> 
> 
> Por cierto, buscando alguna ocasión en la que comte pollastre hubiera soltado algún comentario como el pseudo-citado, me he topado con esta página del hilo de hace un par de años...
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, menudo mensaje de tarado flipao que posteé en esa página... sería de la época en la que no limitaba el Gintonic únicamente a los fines de semana, como hago ahora ::::



Si bueno, ejem. Amén de posteriormente intentar sonsacar información al sr. Fran200 sobre su sistema....


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

Releyendo el hilo que ha colgado Sr. GT , el señor pollastre lleva unos años con el capricho del coche y no se lo puede permitir... Su niña no se porta tan bien XD


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sissisi esa la tengo pendiente de tunear, es dificil, ya que la frase de filemón es la que el sr. pollastre suelta de vez en cuando en plan agüelo cebolleta (maximum affection and respect) "venga valiente, hazte con una cuenta pequeña-media de 200k€ , a ver si consigues sobrevivir en este mundo...blabla"
> 
> 
> Por cierto, buscando alguna ocasión en la que comte pollastre hubiera soltado algún comentario como el pseudo-citado, me he topado con esta página del hilo de hace un par de años...
> ...




Eso tiene casi dos años :8:....esos dos trabajaban juntos (si ella es quien creo que es). Creo que luego la mandaron bien lejos...aunque lo mismo también esta retirada, duran poco y terminan o en su casa, si son lonchafinistas o asesorías.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Demasiado clara en las tres últimas ondas a un minuto. Queda confirmar el tercer mínimo bajista (<1.324)....:cook:



Confirmada...no me gustan figuras tan perfectas.:no:


Edito: No ha sido tan perfecta, ha habido una trampa alcista antes de la ruptura...es lo que pasa por mirar con prisas solo la parte baja del gráfico..:S


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Se complica la cosa, Dax roto nivel inferior y luchando. El Ibex lo mismo....EMOCIONNNNN

Ahora mismo complicado operar. El IBEX si rompe abajo tiene un gran recorrido, el dax también, pero es peligroso abrir cortos desde tan abajo.


Con miedo y cuidado..vamos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso tiene casi dos años :8:....esos dos trabajaban juntos (si ella es quien creo que es). Creo que luego la mandaron bien lejos...aunque lo mismo también esta retirada, duran poco y terminan o en su casa, si son lonchafinistas o asesorías.



¿quienes?¿Fran200 y cordobesa?

esito: ok. Con cordobesa no coincidí en el foro. Fran200 es


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Releyendo el hilo que ha colgado Sr. GT , el señor pollastre lleva unos años con el capricho del coche y no se lo puede permitir... Su niña no se porta tan bien XD



Hombre, es que "ese" capricho no es, digamos.... algo de ir un fin de semana al Media Markt y comprarlo... ya me entiende... vamos, que antes de dejarse €300K en un coche, creo que hay que tener bastantes otras cosas bien atadas primero :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tortilla (10 Feb 2012)

Que entretenido el hilo ultimamente, y no por la bolsa hay que decir. Los troll son la sal a un buen guiso, no son lo importante pero si necesarios.

Lo que no entiendo es que alguien que da unos niveles tan buenos, no logre divertirse con este troll tan amable que aqui pulula. En otros foros son mas pesados.

Caer o no caer. Esa es la cuestion de Grecia ahora mismo.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si bueno, ejem. Amén de posteriormente intentar sonsacar información al sr. Fran200 sobre su sistema....



Naaaaaah... si sólo le pregunté la escala temporal en la que trabajaba... amos amos... super inocente, la pregunta... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

cuantas perdidas latentes tiene MV con sus cortos 

el owned para el bocachancla de MV es inminente :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Ahora mismo complicado operar. El IBEX si rompe abajo tiene un gran recorrido, el dax también, pero es peligroso abrir cortos desde tan abajo.


Con miedo y cuidado..vamos


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Maginot canta 6663 como pivot inferior para hoy. Ojete-calor si lo tocamos, danger in the air.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo complicado operar. El IBEX si rompe abajo tiene un gran recorrido, el dax también, pero es peligroso abrir cortos desde tan abajo.
> 
> 
> Con miedo y cuidado..vamos



Bufff -7 ... acojone...vamos a ver si hay segunda ruptura. Posible recorrido de 20

-10 y out.

Espero tiempo prudencial o nueva ruptura de nivel....:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Naaaaaah... si sólo le pregunté la escala temporal en la que trabajaba... amos amos... super inocente, la pregunta... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Malandrín!!!! Si la escala temporal es TODO! O al menos lo es en mi opinión. Es como preguntar si usar la mecanánica newtoniana o la mecánica cuántica.

Aunque en los casos de vuesas señorias será entre usar ecuación _ayquemedaalgo _y o la _uyqueteendiño_.


Edito: Lo mismo le contesto con mensaje cifrado ::


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, es que "ese" capricho no es, digamos.... algo de ir un fin de semana al Media Markt y comprarlo... ya me entiende... vamos, que antes de dejarse €300K en un coche, creo que hay que tener bastantes otras cosas bien atadas primero :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Detalles, yo no lo compro porque me parece duro de suspensiones XD

Dese el capricho, que dos años son muchos años, haga el pack:
M5-> Para la familia
458-> Paseos y terraceo
KTM xbow-> Para correr

Yo lo haría...


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bufff -7 ... acojone...vamos a ver si hay segunda ruptura. Posible recorrido de 20
> 
> -10 y out.
> 
> Espero tiempo prudencial o nueva ruptura de nivel....:ouch:




entró en 35 ? le habrán echado por la mínima entonces, luego se ha ido 16 arriba... ya es mala suerte.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, es que "ese" capricho no es, digamos.... algo de ir un fin de semana al Media Markt y comprarlo... ya me entiende... vamos, que antes de dejarse €300K en un coche, creo que hay que tener bastantes otras cosas bien atadas primero :fiufiu::fiufiu:




Anda ya, la gente se metía en zulos de ese precio sin pensar mucho. Si se lo gasta en algo con ruedas y 400 caballos al menos puede intentar huir del embargo...yo lo haría.::


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> entró en 35 ? le habrán echado por la mínima entonces, luego se ha ido 16 arriba... ya es mala suerte.



SL 10..aunque hubiera metido mi tope 15 (que solo lo hago si voy con "ventaja" diaria) estaría out...muy mala entrada (demasiado abajo, no me gusta operar)


Les dejo, tengo faena, aunque de "soslayo" intentaré meter alguna operación más. Quedan dos fallos de margen...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SL 10..aunque hubiera metido mi tope 15 (que solo lo hago si voy con "ventaja" diaria) estaría out...muy mala entrada (demasiado abajo, no me gusta operar)



si la cosa se mueve mucho ya no operamos 

mejor vaya a darse una vuelta por el monte , deje los movimiento gordos para los que saben


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SL 10..aunque hubiera metido mi tope 15 (que solo lo hago si voy con "ventaja" diaria) estaría out...muy mala entrada (demasiado abajo, no me gusta operar)
> 
> 
> Les dejo, tengo faena, aunque de "soslayo" intentaré meter alguna operación más. Quedan dos fallos de margen...ienso:



:XX: :XX: 

lo dicho vayase al monte y medite


----------



## tortilla (10 Feb 2012)

Dax diario, dax semanal, sp diario, sp semanal.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Interesante hilo abierto en burbuja sobre las energias renovables. Me ha sorprendido ver hasta fotos de proyectos de nuevas turbinas marinas. Hoy he visto un reportaje sobre el funcionamiento del sol y me ha entrado el gusanillo de conocer la potencia real actual de la energia solar. Segun veo en eeuu ya hay bastantes empresas supongo que alli se tomaran mas en serio los proyectos de i+d q en hispakistan. Asi que me propuesto que podria ser una buena idea analizar las empresas mas competitivas del sector e intentar ver cual puede ser la mas viable. Sr janus usted es un entendido en termosolar en tierras americanas, vislumbre a este profano en la materia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Amigo, mi humilde aportación.

Las solares americanas (realmente muchas son chinas que cotizan en Nasdaq) apuntan a un recuperación brutal en bolsa.
Han sufrido muchísimo (bajadas espectaculares) por que es un mercado que no acaba de tirar y le afectó mucho el parón y quiebras sucedidas en el mercado alemán. Está en un status similar al del mundo internet en el año 2000. Es decir, muchos actores pero no se sabía quienes iban a sobrevivir y quedarse con el mercado.
Hay muchas solares que tienen quebrar y no se sabe cuales van a ser, de ahí que la diversificación en la inversión es muy importante.

El motivo de la gran recuperación actual tiene lugar en China. Se preve que este próximo año se instalen 4 gigawatios y eso es muchísimo negocio. Por eso está el mercado tirando como una bestia.

Con visión de largo plazo, varios años, es una oportunidad brutal.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus que tal es semprius???
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Esto qué es?, dónde cotiza?


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, releyendo mi comentario y el posterior suyo me he dado cuenta que no me expresé correctamente. Quería decir que si uno va a quedarse abierto el fin de semana mejor elegir valores que no acostumbren a *gap*ear.
> 
> De todas formas ha venido bien el malentendido :: Hay muchas que me gustan. Aquí va una de ellas.
> 
> ...



Hay que esperar y ver lo que hace la plata. La correlación entre ellas es importante.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto qué es?, dónde cotiza?





Kaprak63 dijo:


> *El panel solar más eficiente del mundo*
> Publicado el Lunes, 6 febrero 2012 por sunshine
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rgias-renovables-2-parte-128.html#post5747477


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rgias-renovables-2-parte-128.html#post5747477



No consigo ver su cotización en mi broker.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

Ni yo, la busqué anoche y lo que más se parece a ese nombre es Sempra. Así que ni idea.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rgias-renovables-2-parte-128.html#post5747477



co-jones.... casi un 40% de eficiencia.... eso es *tela* para esa tecnología.... muy prometedor, la verdad.


----------



## tortilla (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> co-jones.... casi un 40% de eficiencia.... eso es *tela* para esa tecnología.... muy prometedor, la verdad.



Hablando de cosas serias. El Tesla? que sabe? con su motor de licuadora parece que acelera bastante


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Hablando de cosas serias. El Tesla? que sabe? con su motor de licuadora parece que acelera bastante



Que la tecnología en que se basa es una pasada, incluso si lo tomamos como prototipo extravagante. Supera en 0-100 al 458 Italia, por poner un ejemplo.

Por desgracia, la ejecución como vehículo deja bastante que desear: se nota que lo que querían era una prueba de concepto de la tecnología, que a mí me parece una posición razonable y tal, pero claro, el resultado estético es un coche que se parece más a un Mazda MX-5, un Fiat Barchetta o un Toyota MR2 (por el aspecto de "juguetito", de vehículo de poca "entidad") que a un superdeportivo.

Pero vamos, que eso es lo de menos: siempre están a tiempo de coger esa misma tecnología y hacer un coche "de verdad", así que no me preocupa.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Hola de nuevo, empieza movimiento. Niveles relevantes a escena.

DAX
Tres niveles claros: 6.732-6.774
Level 6.828 Forefinger out- thumb inside, level


IBEX
Nivel clave del día: *8.889*
Punto pre-orto: 8.954
Punto finger-out-ass: 8.810




FranR dijo:


> Bufff -7 ... acojone...vamos a ver si hay segunda ruptura. Posible recorrido de 20
> 
> -10 y out.
> 
> Espero tiempo prudencial o nueva ruptura de nivel....:ouch:



En la segunda ruptura se cumplió el retroceso.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Cambiamos de tercio: Largos a nivel principal dax (6774), SL 10.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que la tecnología en que se basa es una pasada, incluso si lo tomamos como prototipo extravagante. Supera en 0-100 al 458 Italia, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Por desgracia, la ejecución como vehículo deja bastante que desear: se nota que lo que querían era una prueba de concepto de la tecnología, que a mí me parece una posición razonable y tal, pero claro, el resultado estético es un coche que se parece más a un Mazda MX-5, un Fiat Barchetta o un Toyota MR2 (por el aspecto de "juguetito", de vehículo de poca "entidad") que a un superdeportivo.
> 
> Pero vamos, que eso es lo de menos: siempre están a tiempo de coger esa misma tecnología y hacer un coche "de verdad", así que no me preocupa.



.
SUS deseos han sido escuchados, Tesla Model S:


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, empieza movimiento. Niveles relevantes a escena.
> 
> DAX
> Tres niveles claros: 6.732-6.774
> ...



Me parece que hoy es un dia guanero y te la van a meter

Las endesas planas,siempre a paso de tortuga
a este paso no llegamos nunca a 16


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Los cortos .... no se precipiten que aún no ha llegado la sangre al río.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

si c-ortos primero hay que romper el soporte 7700 y ahi si cargamos con to :XX: :XX: :bla:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Feb 2012)

.
Tesla Model S, ¿la berlina soñada?


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SUS deseos han sido escuchados, Tesla Model S:









270 C.V. 200km/h autonomía 241-320

Un poco agresiva la línea, pero me gusta.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cambiamos de tercio: Largos a nivel principal dax (6774), SL 10.



No pinta mal, yo tengo un relevante fuerte en 6777. Con el pequeño margen de error de los métodos numéricos, coincide con su nivel.

Parece tener ese nivel cierto "magnetismo" fuerte...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

a mi se me hace que el " magnetismo fuelte " lo tiene el nivel 6000 del dax :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece que hoy es un dia guanero y te la van a meter
> 
> Las endesas planas,siempre a paso de tortuga
> a este paso no llegamos nunca a 16




De acuerdo, soy más guanero que verderón ahora mismo.
Pero la señal daban tirón arriba.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No pinta mal, yo tengo un relevante fuerte en 6777. Con el pequeño margen de error de los métodos numéricos, coincide con su nivel.
> 
> Parece tener ese nivel cierto "magnetismo" fuerte...



Veo latigazo, me aseguro de que el stop está puesto :cook:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi se me hace que el " magnetismo fuelte " lo tiene el nivel 6000 del dax :XX:



Y cómo puede Ud. saber eso, si Ud. no puede detectar el magnetismo.... al estar su cabeza al 90% hueca, su cráneo actúa a modo de jaula de Faraday y no permite que las ondas EM lleguen a su... en fin, a su _cerebro_.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

ya estan los ejpertoh contratendencieros :XX:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Cuidado, el grip está subiendo en el intervalo 15M... hay castañazo arriba de 20 puntos inminente.


edit: y ahora vuelve a desinflarse.... sospechositttoooooo

edit2: circo de señales contradictorias... hay voluntad de llegar al 677x pero de momento parece que no hay pasta.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

El euro se derrumba y esto no cae. Está haciendo de contra fuerza.

Bajan probabilidades conforme pasan los minutos....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, el grip está subiendo en el intervalo 15M... hay castañazo arriba de 20 puntos inminente.
> 
> 
> edit: y ahora vuelve a desinflarse.... sospechositttoooooo
> ...



desactive su sistema IA , tomese un diazepan y vayase a dormir , me lo agradecera


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Me encanta lo vengativos que son los índices... cuando quieren hacer algo y "no se les deja", la reacción a la contra es brutal, como enrabietado.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> desactive su sistema IA , tomese un diazepan y vayase a dormir , me lo agradecera




Sólo me queda una operación más para cerrar objetivos diarios, hamijo... en cuanto la saque, no se preocupe que cierro y me voy tranquilo ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Buenas ludópatas... 8:

Guybrush (tu que entiendes de música...), escucha (por si no los conocías) a Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, la película que ha puesto FranR, es como un concierto suyo...

Os dejo un ejemplo: 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mL2Yohft-7E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo me queda una operación más para cerrar objetivos diarios, hamijo... en cuanto la saque, no se preocupe que cierro y me voy tranquilo ::



¿ sigue ustec con objetivo de perdidas ? como son los ejpertoh :8:


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos con las endesas!!!!!!
cojones ya!!!!
a ver si pasamos los 15,7 y nos quitamos a los perros bajistas!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Esta última "pataleta rabiña" ha desactivado el indicador de grip, y nos vuelve a poner en niveles normales con objetivos iniciales.

Por arriba, parada en el 677x que hemos hablado antes. Posible extensión a la zona 679x, Maginot en el 6807.


Por abajo primer relevante en 6693, 6696 (convergencia). Extensión a 6678, Maginot en 6647. Cualquier cosa por debajo de eso es territorio comanche.

Mi impresión ahora mismo es que primero veremos los relevantes superiores. Pero esto es sólo una opinión personal, no está basada en _outputs _de los algoritmos ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos con las endesas!!!!!!
> cojones ya!!!!
> a ver si pasamos los 15,7 y nos quitamos a los perros bajistas!!!!!!!!



Haga usté como yo y aguante con paciencia...que algo se cuece en el puchero de la agüela...

¿Dividendo extraordinario de Endesa? El mercado espera una sorpresa - Cotizalia.com

Yo que soy más a largo....son de estas que compraría y me olvidaba, aunque como se ha mencionado muchas veces hay que tener en cuenta a los spaghetti. Eso sí...parece como un poco de bobos cocinar a la gallina de los huevos de oro :cook:. Aunque en esto del top manegement nuuunca se sabe.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Como dije por la mañana mi nivel suelo dax es 6732 (la extensión abajo son de 20 puntos, que la ha cumplido, y la superación ha dado otros 20 puntos arriba)

Conclusión: Estamos en lateral esperando noticias. De momento 2 Operaciones malas 1 buena, en pérdidas Sigo apostando por ver nivel principal 6.774 mientras los datos no digan lo contrario. (Aunque luego lo toquemos y caigamos a plomo)


Por debajo no tengo nada, como dije si salimos por abajo la leche puede ser de campeonato.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Haga usté como yo y aguante con paciencia...que algo se cuece en el puchero de la agüela...
> 
> ¿Dividendo extraordinario de Endesa? El mercado espera una sorpresa - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Yo que soy más a largo....son de estas que compraría y me olvidaba, aunque como se ha mencionado muchas veces hay que tener en cuenta a los spaghetti. Eso sí...parece como un poco de bobos cocinar a la gallina de los huevos de oro :cook:. Aunque en esto del top manegement nuuunca se sabe.



Pues llevo 2270 decimos::
A ver si hay suerte y toca algo,hace tiempo que la estudio y cambie la montura de los hoteles por las electricas,les veo mucho potencial
Joder ,se esta disparando en bolsa a 15,8..........


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como dije por la mañana mi nivel suelo dax es 6732 (la extensión abajo son de 20 puntos, que la ha cumplido, y la superación ha dado otros 20 puntos arriba)
> 
> Conclusión: Estamos en lateral esperando noticias. De momento 2 Operaciones malas 1 buena, en pérdidas Sigo apostando por ver nivel principal 6.774 mientras los datos no digan lo contrario. (Aunque luego lo toquemos y caigamos a plomo)
> 
> ...



hay estos ejpertoh :rolleye: bastante vamos a tocar los 6774


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Lcasc....
Para este verano estoy plantéandome seriemente 







y volar luego a seattle donde hay reunion familiar....


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Feb 2012)

que opinais de esta empresa Applied Materials, Inc. (Public, NASDAQ:AMAT), por lo visto es la que suministra los componentes a la que estabais comentando antes


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Vaya dia,je ,je ,je

Dia lechugero


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Lcasc....
> Para este verano estoy plantéandome seriemente
> 
> 
> ...










Esa ruta se hace con esto, o como mucho una Indian....ya sabe que girar estos cacharros, no giran muy bien. Pero en esas carreteras pocas curvas que tomar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa ruta se hace con esto, o como mucho una Indian....ya sabe que girar estos cacharros, no giran muy bien. Pero en esas carreteras pocas curvas que tomar...



Moto, of course.


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues llevo 2270 decimos::
> A ver si hay suerte y toca algo,hace tiempo que la estudio y cambie la montura de los hoteles por las electricas,les veo mucho potencial
> Joder ,se esta disparando en bolsa a 15,8..........



No creo que vaya a Gordo (si quiere algo así, casi mejor que compre penny stocks), pero con tal cantidad de participaciones si toca la pedrea, le saca a euro participación en el sorteo y ya ha hecho el primer trimestre del año....sin despeinarse y sin niñas.

Yo llevo mucho menos, a buen precio (creo...14.75) que me sirve para ayudar a enderezar mis resultados de 2011...algo en precario pero con perspectivas fabulosas para 2012 a poco que las hermanas tiren un poco del carro.

Hablando de hoteles, de esas también tengo...pero me escama Meliá que va haciendo mortales en el trapecio...estoy por ponerle red de seguridad por si falla la cal y las manos ¨europeas¨ están ¨resbalosas¨.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> No creo que vaya a Gordo (si quiere algo así, casi mejor que compre penny stocks), pero con tal cantidad de participaciones si toca la pedrea, le saca a euro participación en el sorteo y ya ha hecho el primer trimestre del año....sin despeinarse y sin niñas.
> 
> Yo llevo mucho menos, a buen precio (creo...14.75) que me sirve para ayudar a enderezar mis resultados de 2011...algo en precario pero con perspectivas fabulosas para 2012 a poco que las hermanas tiren un poco del carro.
> 
> Hablando de hoteles, de esas también tengo...pero me escama Meliá que va haciendo mortales en el trapecio...estoy por ponerle red de seguridad por si falla la cal y las manos ¨europeas¨ están ¨resbalosas¨.



A mi la media me sale a 15,08 , en cuanto a las cotizadas de menos de un euro,nada de nada,eso es para janus.
Lo de nh es peligroso,no esta todavia consolidada,no es una empresa tipo Endesa.Aunque considero que a largo llegara a 3 no descarto recomprarlas a
2,4 cuando vuelvan a bajar.Ya les saque en Enero mis jugosas plusvalias y cambie por Endesa a la que le veo mas recorrido o cuanto menos mas seguridad como empresa ya que cotiza a minimos historicos de muchos años y tiene unos balances muy buenos
Saludos y buenas plusvalias

PD
Ojo con los bancos,que Grecia esta quebrada y todavia les toca un rebote a la baja importante,segun mi humilde opinion


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

Vaya peñazo de día...

Alguna recomendación para tomar algo esta noche que mi chica me deja solo en casa?

Tengo una botella de vodka que me trajeron de Rusia unos clientes... con que la acompañarían ustedes?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

MV le recomienda un maracuya sour


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vaya peñazo de día...
> 
> Alguna recomendación para tomar algo esta noche que mi chica me deja solo en casa?
> 
> Tengo una botella de vodka que me trajeron de Rusia unos clientes... con que la acompañarían ustedes?



Con una rusa????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Con una rusa????



Mejor dos :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vaya peñazo de día...
> 
> Alguna recomendación para tomar algo esta noche que mi chica me deja solo en casa?
> 
> Tengo una botella de vodka que me trajeron de Rusia unos clientes... con que la acompañarían ustedes?




Pruebe a conseguir zumo de naranja natural. Si puede exprimirlo Ud. mismo, es lo plus de lo plus. Si no, busque lo más cercano que se le parezca. 

Recuerde, natural significa "natural". Nada del típico brick de zumo Don Simón. 

En ultracongelados del Corte Francés puede encontrar botellas congeladas de zumo de naranja natural.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vaya peñazo de día...
> 
> Alguna recomendación para tomar algo esta noche que mi chica me deja solo en casa?
> 
> Tengo una botella de vodka que me trajeron de Rusia unos clientes... con que la acompañarían ustedes?



• 2 huevos duros
• 2 cebollinos cortados muy finos.
• Mantequilla o nata fresca
• Pan tostado, cortado muy fino
• 1 bote de caviar
• ½ limón, cortado en rodajas
• Vodka frío

Preparación:

Cuece los huevos, pártelos por la mitad y separa las yemas. Trocea por separado muy finamente las claras y las yemas y colócalas por separado en un mismo plato. En dos otros platos, pon los cebollinos troceados y la mantequilla, por separado. Coloca las rebanadas de pan tostado en una cesta con una servilleta al fondo. Deja el caviar dentro de su envase y colócalo a su vez dentro de un recipiente repleto de hielo picado. Rodea el plato del caviar con rodajas de limón. Para servir, usa una cucharilla (la tradición manda que sea de nácar) y esparce un poco de caviar en una tostada de pan ligeramente untada con mantequilla, espolvorea al gusto un poco del huevo picado y de los cebollinos y exprime una pizca de zumo de limón. Acompáñese de vodka bien frío.


Si no tiene caviar, pues huevas de lompo "hacendado" ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> • 2 huevos duros
> • 2 cebollinos cortados muy finos.
> • Mantequilla o nata fresca
> • Pan tostado, cortado muy fino
> ...




Vale, muy bien. Pero que no falten las dos rusas :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale, muy bien. Pero que no falten las dos rusas :XX:










Ahí va una...si puede con ella le mando otra


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2012)

uy, yo q venia a hablar de bolsa y me he metido sin querer en todocubatas.es 

parece q hoy si estan abriendo la mano, pero aun no se han abierto con claridad ......... esta tarde y el finde (ademas de frio) a ver si nos deparan algo de guano...... al menos ya no dan patadones pa'rriba por las noches

el mejor comentario de MV fue cuando dijo "rbotic, ese si es un troll :ouch:" jajajajajajaj no se q pensarian de mi los q me vieron cuando solte la carcajada ::


----------



## aksarben (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale, muy bien. Pero que no falten las dos rusas :XX:



No sé, teniendo el vodka y las dos rusas, no sé pa qué quiere FranR el caviar... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como dije por la mañana mi nivel suelo dax es 6732 (la extensión abajo son de 20 puntos, que la ha cumplido, y la superación ha dado otros 20 puntos arriba)
> 
> Conclusión: Estamos en lateral esperando noticias. De momento 2 Operaciones malas 1 buena, en pérdidas Sigo apostando por ver nivel principal 6.774 mientras los datos no digan lo contrario. (Aunque luego lo toquemos y caigamos a plomo)
> 
> ...



cada vez mas cerca del 6774 dax


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> No sé, teniendo el vodka y las dos rusas, no sé pa qué quiere FranR el caviar... ::


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> No sé, teniendo el vodka y las dos rusas, no sé pa qué quiere FranR el caviar... ::



Que poco románticos, copazo y a jincar. Donde ha quedado el latinlover ejpañó.:no:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si no tiene caviar, pues huevas de lompo "hacendado" ::::





Puuggghhhhhhhhh .... yo lo he probado, y es infumable :vomito:

Hay una solución de compromiso en el Corte Francés, son unas huevas de salmón a unos 12€ el tarrito de 50g. No es caviar-caviar, pero está muy rico, y el precio es contenido.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como dije por la mañana mi nivel suelo dax es 6732 (la extensión abajo son de 20 puntos, que la ha cumplido, y la superación ha dado otros 20 puntos arriba)
> 
> Conclusión: Estamos en lateral esperando noticias. De momento 2 Operaciones malas 1 buena, en pérdidas Sigo apostando por ver nivel principal 6.774 mientras los datos no digan lo contrario. (Aunque luego lo toquemos y caigamos a plomo)
> 
> ...




Lo mismo que dije hace hora y media...seguimos en el lateral embutidos. Vaya aburrimiento.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2012)

de caviar no se nada pero de vodka me dijeron q el vodka beluga (si, vodka) entra como q fuera agua.........


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

sacado de la web de carpatos : 


En los mercados portugueses, se están tomando muy bien, la típica conversación privada pillada por las cámaras, del ministro de finanzas alemán, donde reconocía que si hacia falta se iba a ayudar a Portugal, pero cuando se resolviera el lio de Grecia.

parece que vamos a tener segundo rescate de portugal )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puuggghhhhhhhhh .... yo lo he probado, y es infumable :vomito:
> 
> Hay una solución de compromiso en el Corte Francés, son unas huevas de salmón a unos 12€ el tarrito de 50g. No es caviar-caviar, pero está muy rico, y el precio es contenido.









¿Me acerco a la factoria y les envío un regalito?


edito para decir que entiendo al os qu dicen qeu no les gusta el _caviar_ ya que el único que han probado es el tipo hacendado. 

Creo que dos o tres veces redondeando a modulo 2 son las veces que he probado el caviar-caviar. I'll never forget.... (nor forgive being raised in a modest family )


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puuggghhhhhhhhh .... yo lo he probado, y es infumable :vomito:
> 
> Hay una solución de compromiso en el Corte Francés, son unas huevas de salmón a unos 12€ el tarrito de 50g. No es caviar-caviar, pero está muy rico, y el precio es contenido.



A eso lo llaman caviar rojo,hay dos el negro y el rojo
El rojo de salmon es mas popular,el mejor es siempre el fresco

pd
El caviar rojo fresco esta muy gueno y el negro aun mejor
Segun la cantidad de sal que tenga vale mas o menos


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puuggghhhhhhhhh .... yo lo he probado, y es infumable :vomito:
> 
> Hay una solución de compromiso en el Corte Francés, son unas huevas de salmón a unos 12€ el tarrito de 50g. No es caviar-caviar, pero está muy rico, y el precio es contenido.



Caviar rojo, salmon, huevas de salmon, comprar online, esturion, caviar negro, beluga

Aquí se puede matar dos pájaros de un tiro, chicas y caviar rojo. 

El negro, vamos a dejarlo que está el bicho en peligro de extinción, que por dinero ya sabemos que en el foro no hay problema


----------



## aksarben (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que poco románticos, copazo y a jincar. Donde ha quedado el latinlover ejpañó.:no:



No, no, no me malinterprete. Es que puestos a comer con semejante compañía, no me parece una comida a la altura. Llámeme raro, pero a mí el caviar...

Edito: Me refiero al de verdad, no las bolitas esas que parecen llenas de tinta de rotring.


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

Hostias tú, vaya viaje, -2000 netos en segundos... tenemos algo con Grecia o similar ? :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Salida del lateral por abajo= castañazo 32 puntos.


Mejor dicho 42


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hostias tú, vaya viaje, -2000 netos en segundos... tenemos algo con Grecia o similar ? :fiufiu:



solo es por TECNICO amijo pero TECNICO del bueno , con IN " inteligencia natural " 

MV carga cortos envenenados 8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Salida del lateral por abajo= castañazo 32 puntos.
> 
> 
> Mejor dicho 42



Se van a plantar en la Maginot de un plumazo. Todo lo que han aburrido durante la mañana, lo están arreglando ahora ::


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

La pérdida de niveles acompañadas por el Euro...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

hay que me lol :XX:

MV trollaco de quinta categoria deje de hacer el ridiculo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2012)

SP hasta los 1332 , también puede que hasta los 1326

Todo lo demás es complicarse la vida...


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Feb 2012)

jo q resbalon hemos tenido.....a ver si la tarde es guanera al fin .... las mujeres y los gatetes primero !!!!!!


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Sr Adri seguía con el corto del Eur/dól? 

Si es así enhorabuena...ya lo comentamos ayer. Cortos aprovechando bandazos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> jo q resbalon hemos tenido.....a ver si la tarde es guanera al fin .... las mujeres y los gatetes primero !!!!!!



y tanto , ayer el gatete se puso corto en 8900 con SL 9050 con dos cojones , porque su IN pronosticaba guano del weno


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa raya no esta bien hecha,hazla bien
> que pase por las puntas superiores y veras que llega mas arriba





Silenciosa dijo:


> Jrande :XX:
> 
> Pero estaba bebiendo agua y se me ha ido por la nariz...avise antes por dios...





FranR dijo:


> SEÑOR GT su turno....::::::





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lo de lo ojillos me ha gustado.
> No está a la altura del posteado por el sr. FranR, pero ahi, va:



menudo ejpertoh estan hechos , el gatete trollaco de quinta a podido con ujtede :XX:

pasen a recoger su owned amijo ejpe-culadoreh :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo ejpertoh estan hechos , el gatete trollaco de quinta a podido con ujtede :XX:
> 
> pasen a recoger su owned amijo ejpe-culadoreh :Aplauso:




Pero mire que es Ud. *melón*.

¿Aún no se ha dado cuenta de que trabajamos con niveles por arriba y por abajo, y que nos da igual que se toquen unos u otros primero?

En fin, explicarle algo a Ud. es como razonar con un niño de 5 años.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Joe que buen dibujo me curré....:XX::XX::XX:

Usted sabe eso de que si uno piensa que es listo, pero la mayoría piensa que es tonto. ¿Sabe cual es la realidad?










Se aceptan miembros al club...levanten un dedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que es Ud. *melón*.
> 
> ¿Aún no se ha dado cuenta de que trabajamos con niveles por arriba y por abajo, y que nos da igual que se toquen unos u otros primero?
> 
> En fin, explicarle algo a Ud. es como razonar con un niño de 5 años.



MV es humilde y lo entiende , MV quisiera llegar a ser un ejpertoh , gracias por sus consejos :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2012)

Esta corrección en el IBEX es del todo natural:







De momento se queda en eso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted sabe eso de que si uno piensa que es listo, pero la mayoría piensa que es tonto. ¿Sabe cual es la realidad?



Cuidado, a ver si va a tener amigos:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero la diferencia está en que a ti te he leido un montón de argumentos cuando has dicho tus impresiones y MV lo único que hace (con perdón) es venir y cagar pronósticos.
> 
> Vamos, como si suelto que mañana SAN va a bajar un 4%, ¿por qué?, porque lo digo yo que se mucho.
> 
> Amos anda¡





a las gacelas se les puede dar todo hecho pero da igual porque las gacelas son gacelas por algo


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si va a tener amigos:




Si uno se llama nick...multinick


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si va a tener amigos:



la realidad es muy distinta , MV fue en su momento gacela de primera ujtedeh los ejpertoh inversoreh si tuviesen humildad podrian aprender


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

No lo pillo :ouch: (Será el hambre, me voy a comer y vuelvo ) )

PD: Respondía a FranR.

PD2: En respuesta a MV, yo no me considero ni siquiera gacela, pero tampoco voy sentando cátedra.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No lo pillo :ouch: (Será el hambre, me voy a comer y vuelvo ) )



que ujtedeh son las gacelas , ahora supongo que lo pillara


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que ujtedeh son las gacelas , ahora supongo que lo pillara



Lea, hombre, lea, que sus dedos son más rápidos que su mente.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr Adri seguía con el corto del Eur/dól?
> 
> Si es así enhorabuena...ya lo comentamos ayer. Cortos aprovechando bandazos.



Si, el stop no me lo saltaron.

Ahora me arrepiento de no entrar bien cargado, pero bueno, todo lo que sea verde esta bien


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Lea, hombre, lea, que sus dedos son más rápidos que su mente.



MV pobre indigente mental :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No lo pillo :ouch: (Será el hambre, me voy a comer y vuelvo ) )
> 
> PD: Respondía a FranR.
> 
> PD2: En respuesta a MV, yo no me considero ni siquiera gacela, pero tampoco voy sentando cátedra.



He sobrevalorado mi humor...era un juego de palabras como me llamo bond...James Bond.

Mi amigo que escribe en el chat se llama Nick... Multi Nick  

Disculpe que yo también estoy lento. El lateral mañanero nos ha dejado tocados.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa ruta se hace con esto, o como mucho una Indian....ya sabe que girar estos cacharros, no giran muy bien. Pero en esas carreteras pocas curvas que tomar...



Si se decide por la marca ni se le ocurra elegir ese color y muchísimo menos si lleva matrícula de Nueva York o tendrá a todas las fuerzas del orden americanas (incluyendo a los rangers de los parques nacionales) pidiéndole amablemente que aparque a un lado. Y, créame, exhalar el aliento a las fauces de un CHIP llegando a Los Ángeles puede hacerle sentir lo que es de verdad ser una gacela.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

A puntito de salir las cuentas anuales de Bankia

Institucional - Web Corporativa - Hechos relevantes


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


>



:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si se decide por la marca ni se le ocurra elegir ese color y muchísimo menos si lleva matrícula de Nueva York o tendrá a todas las fuerzas del orden americanas (incluyendo a los rangers de los parques nacionales) pidiéndole amablemente que aparque a un lado. Y, créame, exhalar el aliento a las fauces de un CHIP llegando a Los Ángeles puede hacerle sentir lo que es de verdad ser una gacela.



Pues imagine si me pillan esto debajo del asiento...


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vaya peñazo de día...
> 
> Alguna recomendación para tomar algo esta noche que mi chica me deja solo en casa?
> 
> Tengo una botella de vodka que me trajeron de Rusia unos clientes... con que la acompañarían ustedes?



Pruebe usted el carajillo de vodka sin quemar. Ideal en estas noches de frío siberiano.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Amigos, el Dow está funcionando muy bien al chocarse con los máximos relevantes. Se espera una apertura usana que reviente por abajo a las carboneras ....

A ver si finalmente se consigue hacer un magnífico deal. En cualquier caso, mucha precaución.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Joe que buen dibujo me curré....:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Usted sabe eso de que si uno piensa que es listo, pero la mayoría piensa que es tonto. ¿Sabe cual es la realidad?
> 
> ...





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si va a tener amigos:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





FranR dijo:


> He sobrevalorado mi humor...era un juego de palabras como me llamo bond...James Bond.
> 
> Mi amigo que escribe en el chat se llama Nick... Multi Nick
> 
> Disculpe que yo también estoy lento. El lateral mañanero nos ha dejado tocados.



que gracia tienen los jodios , ademas de ingenio y fina ironia :XX:


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 Feb 2012)

El hostion de ayer a las electricas se compensa con el buen comportamiento hoy en la mandrilada.

GAS e IBE aguantando como pueden en los soportes pero sin acompañar demasiado la caida (IBE algo más).

Lo de ENDESA ya es de champions, subiendo contra viento y marea.

La banca por fin (ya tocaba) con una buena corrección.

Y yo con tentaciones de entrar en TEF como toque los 13... (miedo me doy a mi mismo...)


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :xx: :xx: :xx:



Podría por favor condesar la información que aporta al foto en menos mensajes. Le aseguro que es muy molesto tener poco tiempo y leer tantos y tantos post que no aportan nada y si a eso le sumamos el tiempo que utiliza cada forero en hacer sus estudios pues nos está tocando un poco las .....
Yo dispongo de muy poco tiempo libre y ademas de intentar analizar algún balance me gusta leer aportaciones de Claca, Votin, Mr Brigh.,Pollastre, Janus,silenciosa,pecata,fran,burbuj y tantos y tantos foreros que se esfuerzan cada día por aportar información que les ha costado trabajo conseguir o analizar. 
Sinceramente me esta tocando la moral.
No me importa que hable de algo que se le de bien,sea de lo que sea,aunque no sea de bolsa.

Pero por favor aporte algo de valor añadido


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Podría por favor condesar la información que aporta al foto en menos mensajes. Le aseguro que es muy molesto tener poco tiempo y leer tantos y tantos post que no aportan nada y si a eso le sumamos el tiempo que utiliza cada forero en hacer sus estudios pues nos está tocando un poco las .....
> Yo dispongo de muy poco tiempo libre y ademas de intentar analizar algún balance me gusta leer aportaciones de Claca, Votin, Mr Brigh.,Pollastre Janus,silenciosa,pecata,frank y tantos y tantos foreros que se esfuerzan cada día por aportar información que les ha costado trabajo conseguir o analizar.
> Lo único es que los que no disponemos de mucho tiempo, dejemos de leer post de otros foreros que valen su precio en oro. Sinceramente me esta tocando la moral.
> No me importa que hable de algo que se le de bien,sea de lo que sea,aunque no sea de bolsa.
> ...





eso tiene mucho valor añadido , vaya si lo tiene y si los foreros se toman la libertad de descojonarse de una aportacion de ese calibre ¿ MV porque no se va a vacilar de los foreros ejpertoh ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Joder, este tio coge las gráficas a voleo. Primero empieza con TEF justificando precios de entrada y salida en función del IBEX. Y ahora, con toda la cara del mundo, habiéndose puesto corto en el chuli, postea una gráf del SAN!!!!
Cierto lo que comenta el sr. ponzi, no más comentarios que ensucien el hilo. Y mira que me divertía lo de las imágenes del gato :XX:


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi la media me sale a 15,08 , en cuanto a las cotizadas de menos de un euro,nada de nada,eso es para janus.
> Lo de nh es peligroso,no esta todavia consolidada,no es una empresa tipo Endesa.Aunque considero que a largo llegara a 3 no descarto recomprarlas a
> 2,4 cuando vuelvan a bajar.Ya les saque en Enero mis jugosas plusvalias y cambie por Endesa a la que le veo mas recorrido o cuanto menos mas seguridad como empresa ya que cotiza a minimos historicos de muchos años y tiene unos balances muy buenos
> Saludos y buenas plusvalias
> ...



Yo no le hago ascos a nada, mire usté, confié en CBK.DE cuando lo daban por muerto...y resulta que sólo andaba de parranda. Estoy a ver si echo un ojo a alguna en saldo (AAMRQ a 0.4$?...Janus yo le invoco...). Sí, si lo sé es como jugar a rojo o negro...pero como salga negro...

NH no llevo, llevo Meliá desde 4.69...pero va demasiado rápido. Además la fiebre amarilla dejó a NH en un estado peor que el que merecía y la entrada a nieveles 2.1x era cantada...pero no entré pues llevar ambas doses era demasié y preferí emplear liquidez en variar un poquito la cartera y jugar también otros palos.

Creáme cuando le digo que soy consciente de que la montaña rusa bancaria no ha parado todavía, y algún susto falta, quizá un viaje de retorno a los 812x...fíjese, si BBVA se me aproxima a 8 y SAN a 7.4 o así a final de año...cerramos a lo campeón....wishful thinking? Seguramente...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2012)

Esto es peor que un troll. 

Ya le ha cogido cariño y venganza al hilo a término iguales, su circo particular. De esto sólo nos salva Calopez.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, este tio coge las gráficas a voleo. Primero empieza con TEF justificando precios de entrada y salida en función del IBEX. Y ahora, con toda la cara del mundo, habiéndose puesto corto en el chuli, postea una gráf del SAN!!!!
> Cierto lo que comenta el sr. ponzi, no más comentarios que ensucien el hilo. Y mira que me divertía lo de las imágenes del gato :XX:





este tambien lo colgue  

pero con todo el respeto , que sabra ustec de analisis TECNICO


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es peor que un troll.
> 
> Ya le ha cogido cariño y venganza al hilo a término iguales, su circo particular. De esto sólo nos salva Calopez.



Cierto...solo queda actuar.

Prime...justo el de arriba.

P.D. Done!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Si que baneen a MV :Aplauso:





como MV no es una gacela como nosotros en lugar de aprender de el mejor le baneamos , typical spanish :rolleye: 

humildad ante todo compañeros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Done: segun


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2012)

Tri-pole
.
.
.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR acabo de llegar a casa y he visto que han roto mi sp en el eur/dólar, 100 pipos de viaje, hoy podré probar las huevas esas... Genial!

Edito para añadir que tengo en el punto de mira a Apple para unos cortos(escrito desde mi iPad xd) y la muy ... no se da la vuelta.

Dichoso Jobs, ni muerto deja enriquecerse a los demás...


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Me estoy forrando con mis cortos pena que sea en PT ::

Aunque el de arcelol no lo podría meter en real por culpa del brokoli.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

EL DAX en la línea de Pollastre.... agradecimientos mil.


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Que alegría da ver el color rojo de nuevo, pena que haya sido por la mierda de grecia que en cuanto solucionen peponazo.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2012)

Señor Votín 

¿Compramos hoteles de nuevo? :baba:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que alegría da ver el color rojo de nuevo, pena que haya sido por la mierda de grecia que en cuanto solucionen peponazo.



Están preparando lo de Portugal, he escuchado campanas no recuerdo donde....


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Una quita portuguesa dejaría a ejpain como el siguiente target.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no le hago ascos a nada, mire usté, confié en CBK.DE cuando lo daban por muerto...y resulta que sólo andaba de parranda. Estoy a ver si echo un ojo a alguna en saldo (AAMRQ a 0.4$?...Janus yo le invoco...). Sí, si lo sé es como jugar a rojo o negro...pero como salga negro...
> 
> NH no llevo, llevo Meliá desde 4.69...pero va demasiado rápido. Además la fiebre amarilla dejó a NH en un estado peor que el que merecía y la entrada a nieveles 2.1x era cantada...pero no entré pues llevar ambas doses era demasié y preferí emplear liquidez en variar un poquito la cartera y jugar también otros palos.
> 
> Creáme cuando le digo que soy consciente de que la montaña rusa bancaria no ha parado todavía, y algún susto falta, quizá un viaje de retorno a los 812x...fíjese, si BBVA se me aproxima a 8 y SAN a 7.4 o así a final de año...cerramos a lo campeón....wishful thinking? Seguramente...



AMR Corporation, es muy bajista y yo ahí no me jugaba los cuartos.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Cuidado que el abandono de algunos miembros del gobierno de Grecia puede querer decir que no están de acuerdo pero no quieren joder el trato.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Votín
> 
> ¿Compramos hoteles de nuevo? :baba:



A 2,4 seria buena entrada,pero ahora mismo prefiero las endesas
o mejor repsol a 20........pero podria bajar a 18 pienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es peor que un troll.
> 
> Ya le ha cogido cariño y venganza al hilo a término iguales, su circo particular. De esto sólo nos salva Calopez.



Les recuerdo que entre las opciones del foro pueden encontrar la lista de ignorados. No creo que haga falta llegar más lejos (y tampoco creo que la usen... porque en el fondo somos humildes y nos va la marcha xD)


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Feb 2012)

Hoy caben más caídas o con esto nos damos por satisfechos?


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Caber caben más, USA está guanenado muy bien, pero los blue chips se resisten a caer y aparte hay varios todavía en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy caben más caídas o con esto nos damos por satisfechos?



hay que dejar correr libremente las plusvis y cortar rapidamente las perdidas :fiufiu: 

esto acaba de comenzar


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2012)

La cada estaba cantada y la debilidad del chulibex era el canario en la mina.

Les recomiendo que vigilen el MACD en rango diario del chulibex. Será importante para analizar la profundidad de la corrección


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La cada estaba cantada y la debilidad del chulibex era el canario en la mina.
> 
> Les recomiendo que vigilen el MACD en rango diario del chulibex. Será importante para analizar la profundidad de la corrección



felices pluvis amigo bertok y si totalmente de acuerdo la caida estaba mas que cantada


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

No canten tanto que no se puede descartar un tirón para buscar resistencias de máximos anteriores.
Ayer decía que puede venir debilidad a modo de engaño para pegar el tirón y buscar los máximos .... desde los que empezaría el guano.

No se trata de ir contratendencia, hay que estar en ella pero de ahí a pensar que ya está montada la tendencia guanera .... dista bastante.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No canten tanto que no se puede descartar un tirón para buscar resistencias de máximos anteriores.
> Ayer decía que puede venir debilidad a modo de engaño para pegar el tirón y buscar los máximos .... desde los que empezaría el guano.
> 
> No se trata de ir contratendencia, hay que estar en ella *pero de ahí a pensar que ya está montada la tendencia guanera .... dista bastante*.



...pero mucho, mucho


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...pero mucho, mucho



Totalmente cierto, queda mucho tela que cortar, sin contar que después de una subida así lo más probable es que el giro sea lento y pesado. 

Con vistas al medio plazo, no te puedes quedar sólo con lo que pasa en una sesión, hay que ver la secuencia al completo antes de dar por bueno el giro.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2012)

Ya se ha frenado casi toda la caída...

En mi opinión vamos a hacer un máximo importante en este mes y luego se tomarán un descanso, tal vez abusará de lateralidad


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2012)

Me ha saltado el SL en las SAN, y he vuelto a recomprar más abajo, ji ji ji.
He colocado SL y ya protejo comisión.

Soy una yonki...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

amigos estar al loro , cuando lleguemos a los 7700 ahi si que nos preparamos porque el giro estara confirmado y cargamos cortos con to lo gordo 

de momento aqui no pasa na , seguimos como siempre , hasta que no se vayan perdiendo niveles relevantes y tal y cual :Aplauso:

::

conclusion comprar caro y vender barato :: 

aqui el melon se queda corto con dos cojones


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2012)

por cierto Claca cuando habría giro ¿8300?, o llegará 9300 activando un doble máximo a 7500


----------



## pollastre (10 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> EL DAX en la línea de Pollastre.... agradecimientos mil.



Ha clavado la Maginot inferior por cuatro puntos desde las 8 de la mañana... un día cojonudo, la verdad.

Celebro que todo haya ido bien por esa orilla igualmente.


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy por fin puedo ponerlo.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy era día de soltar cromos y los leoncios se han puesto a ello. A las 9:35 han vendido 162 contratos en 8835 pero en ese momento se han tranquilizado prácticamente hasta las 13:10 donde han vuelto a vender 210 contratos alrededor de 8810.

A partir de este momento se han puesto a vender con cierta fuerza y órdenes relativamente grandes pero no destacables, hasta las 15:50 donde han vuelto a vender 111 contratos en 8790.

Y en ese momento ya han empezado a comprar de nuevo hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido 50 contratos.

En resumen, parece que ya se han cansado de la subida, por el momento, y se han puesto a colocar papel. La subasta ha sido ligeramente negativa, el saldo muy negativo y el precio ha quedado en zona indeterminada, así que el lunes parece que podríamos tener gap a la baja y/o bajar durante el principio de la mañana.

A un plazo más largo yo creo que esto solo es una piedra en el camino y que no nos vamos a ir tan abajo como alguno pregona por aquí, pero ya llevamos mucho subido y empieza a tocar algo de corrección, yo creo que esta es una corrección sana, pero estamos en año de elecciones en USA y esto mucho no va a caer. El IBEX, como he dicho muchas veces, no es un reflejo del país sino de sus grandes empresas que hacen negocio mayoritariamente en el extranjero, si las cosas fuera van bien el Ibex ira bien aunque el país no vaya tan bien.

Me puedo equivocar evidentemente y no espero que nadie haga caso a lo que digo pero doy mi opinión para que sea tenida en cuenta.

El exponer una visión de mercado, tener en cuenta que uno puede equivocarse y decírselo a todos los demás es lo que yo creo que hace a alguien humilde.


----------



## Fraction (10 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El exponer una visión de mercado, tener en cuenta que uno puede equivocarse y decírselo a todos los demás es lo que yo creo que hace a alguien humilde.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

poner un STOP LOSS es asumir que uno puede equivocar la operativa 

hay que ser mas practico amijos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

el sentimentalismo esta sobrando  

SL y punto :XX:


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

El SP ha estado hoy en plan "rompeculos".


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP ha estado hoy en plan "rompeculos".


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2012)

Bueno señores. Muchos balances en tan poco tiempo me han pasado factura.
Anoche ya soñaba con deuda,patrimonios netos,pisos, molinos,hoteles,bancos, placas solares,y lo peor con acs en la junta de iberdrola que sera dentro de semana y media.Debe ser ya una obsesión pero la verdad para lo poco que veo la tele me parece excesivo la de veces que sale el Real Madrid y florentino por los medios de comunicación. Hasta en los guiñoles franceses.
Así que creo que va a ser mejor alejarme por un corto periodo de tiempo de los balances. 
Es por ello que voy a intentar reducir mis comentarios sobre todo de análisis contable y reponer fuerzas, a no ser que suceda algo muy gordo.
Aunque comente menos y comentarios menos elaborados seguiré vigilando el foro
A priori a no ser que vea una posibilidad factible de que iberdrola caiga por debajo de 3'9 dejare la posición abierta.
Votin sigue informando de los cortos


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Vaya día que llevo, me han puesto el culo colorado con 2 win vs. 6 losses.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Las Patriots con el culo como una peana. Por debajo de 8,55 tienen mucho peligro.

James River también sufriendo los zarpazos de oso.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Feb 2012)

La agencia de calificación crediticia Standard & Poor's ha rebajado la calificación de 34 de los 37 bancos italianos que examina como consecuencia del reciente recorte de la nota de solvencia de Italia, que el pasado 13 de enero cayó a BBB+ desde A


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las Patriots con el culo como una peana. Por debajo de 8,55 tienen mucho peligro.
> 
> James River también sufriendo los zarpazos de oso.



GT on PCX

entrada corto 9.34$ fuera para pipas por ajustar demasiado el SP
nueva entrada corto 9.08$ idem.

Imagínese como tengo el cuerpo.

Amén que esta mañana me zampao un corto en barclays por precipitarme.... ::

A las pcx la espero por 8.1x y que llegue a la base del canal alcista (una los 2 últimos mínimos). Hay otro escenario mas guanoso. Este finde le cuelgo el grafico.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GT on PCX
> 
> entrada corto 9.34$ fuera para pipas por ajustar demasiado el SP
> nueva entrada corto 9.08$ idem.
> ...



Ese canal está pasando por 7,6 y es de todo menos fiable porque el valor viene de darse de morros con la línea de soporte (ahora resistencia) del último triángulo que perdió. De manual debería ser que ese triángulo fuese de continuación de tendencia por lo que le queda rato de bajada.

Yo suelo mirar mucho Arch Coal y James River porque anticipan algo más los movimientos que Patriot.

Amigo, los dineros a espuertas están en las solares. Están que van a multiplicar por 3 por lo menos en el año. Salvo que los charts demuestren lo contrario  pero la realidad es que están fugándose de una tendencia bajista muy notable. Por la ley de la proporcionalidad ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

Habra que revisar esas solares.....


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese canal está pasando por 7,6 y es de todo menos fiable porque el valor viene de darse de morros con la línea de soporte (ahora resistencia) del último triángulo que perdió. De manual debería ser que ese triángulo fuese de continuación de tendencia por lo que le queda rato de bajada.
> 
> Yo suelo mirar mucho Arch Coal y James River porque anticipan algo más los movimientos que Patriot.
> 
> Amigo, los dineros a espuertas están en las solares. Están que van a multiplicar por 3 por lo menos en el año. Salvo que los charts demuestren lo contrario  pero la realidad es que están fugándose de una tendencia bajista muy notable. Por la ley de la proporcionalidad ....



los dueños y clientes son siempre los mismos-----las electricas
Hay es donde esta la seguridad del negocio,sin riesgo
Endesa,ibe,re,etc


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Votin no te olvides del turismo y los hoteles, jjaja cambias de chaqueta como de cartera


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> los dueños y clientes son siempre los mismos-----las electricas
> Hay es donde esta la seguridad del negocio,sin riesgo
> Endesa,ibe,re,etc



Cuanta razón tiene


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bueno señores. Muchos balances en tan poco tiempo me han pasado factura.
> Anoche ya soñaba con deuda,patrimonios netos,pisos, molinos,hoteles,bancos, placas solares,y lo peor con acs en la junta de iberdrola que sera dentro de semana y media.Debe ser ya una obsesión pero la verdad para lo poco que veo la tele me parece excesivo la de veces que sale el Real Madrid y florentino por los medios de comunicación. Hasta en los guiñoles franceses.
> Así que creo que va a ser mejor alejarme por un corto periodo de tiempo de los balances.
> Es por ello que voy a intentar reducir mis comentarios sobre todo de análisis contable y reponer fuerzas, a no ser que suceda algo muy gordo.
> ...



Hoy se ha cancelado el prestamo de casi 9.000.000 de acciones de IBE (canceladas - nuevos prestamos).

Quedan 490.000.000 de acciones prestadas.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Buena culada que le han metido al final. La última hora ha sido todo un "tomen nota".

Pushes me away. I tried like you to do everything i must do, but ...... losses again. These wounds, they will not heal.
I don't be the one who loses,


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> los dueños y clientes son siempre los mismos-----las electricas
> Hay es donde esta la seguridad del negocio,sin riesgo
> Endesa,ibe,re,etc



Si si si si si si si si si si si .....

Cuando te des cuenta que tienes la bandera de japón por detrás, y lleves la mano a tu espalda a la altura de la cadera y tengas sangre .... y veas a un oso corriendo .... te darás cuenta donde está el tema.

Coño, que Iberdrola viene desde 12!!!!

Vas para atrás, directo a gazelote category::


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hoy se ha cancelado el prestamo de casi 9.000.000 de acciones de IBE (canceladas - nuevos prestamos).
> 
> Quedan 490.000.000 de acciones prestadas.



Te podias hacer un trabajillo sobre ibe comparando el historico del precio de la accion y las prestadas,seria muy interesante
Solo de los 6 ultimos meses

PD
El foro te lo agradeceria,no hay nada igual en internete
serias un heroe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Feb 2012)

No me sea cruel con el sr Votin...


Respecto a PCX, mire lo que postee...









La actualizaré este finde y pondrá también en escala horaria.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea cruel con el sr Votin...
> 
> 
> Respecto a PCX, mire lo que postee...
> ...



Votín es buen tipo y un alumno adelantado que mejora día a día. Pero de vez en cuando, se confía y vuelve a su ser anterior .... hay que reconducirle hacia la luz


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si si si si si si si si si si si .....
> 
> Cuando te des cuenta que tienes la bandera de japón por detrás, y lleves la mano a tu espalda a la altura de la cadera y tengas sangre .... y veas a un oso corriendo .... te darás cuenta donde está el tema.
> 
> ...



Exacto
Endesa viene de 43 ,Ibe de 12 
compara los graficos
De las dos por goleada es mejor Endesa 
Acerte en los hoteles y acertare en las electricas :X


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Exacto
> Endesa viene de 43 ,Ibe de 12
> compara los graficos
> De las dos por goleada es mejor Endesa
> Acerte en los hoteles y acertare en las electricas :X



I've put my trust in you, pushed as far as i can go.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> I've put my trust in you, pushed as far as i can go.



Eso es de Linkin Park - In the End. ::


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> I've put my trust in you, pushed as far as i can go.



En el 3:04

Linkin Park - Live At Rock Am Ring 2004 - In The End - YouTube


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el 3:04
> 
> Linkin Park - Live At Rock Am Ring 2004 - In The End - YouTube



Centremonos en lo que interesa y dejen ustedes los chupapoyismos para los privates


----------



## faraico (10 Feb 2012)

Relajese sr. Votin....que ya el lunes eempieza otra vez esto de las bolsas.....


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Relajese sr. Votin....que ya el lunes eempieza otra vez esto de las bolsas.....



y cosecharemos muchas plusvis


----------



## faraico (10 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> y cosecharemos muchas plusvis



Si les didigo que llevo casi un mes sin dar a la ttecla.....

Bueno, ordenes he dado, pero no se han cruzado....como una a prisa a 0.695.....valor que tocó y salio disparada.....

Por lo demás esperando para meter algo pero como creo que el ibex esta enen tierra de nadie......pues no me atrevo....

Imqginen el mono que tengo.....le tengo subido al hombro......:cook:::


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si les didigo que llevo casi un mes sin dar a la ttecla.....
> 
> Bueno, ordenes he dado, pero no se han cruzado....como una a prisa a 0.695.....valor que tocó y salio disparada.....
> 
> ...



Pruebe un poquito con los USA, es lo que estoy haciendo yo estos últimos días. Tampoco me atrevo con el ibex y picoteo allende los mares. No son grandes operaciones pero me voy familiarizando con el cambio y las comisiones. 

De paso le da caña al mono


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si les didigo que llevo casi un mes sin dar a la ttecla.....
> 
> Bueno, ordenes he dado, pero no se han cruzado....como una a prisa a 0.695.....valor que tocó y salio disparada.....
> 
> ...



Compra solaria,esta barata, 1 euro


----------



## faraico (10 Feb 2012)

Solaría, realia,y fluidra las vendí yo en opv en mi epoca de banquero.....pobres clientes...se fiaban los tíos....al igual que los de las preferentes sos cuetara....pero claro, en esa época sabe dios que podía pasar....

Y los de los seguros renta.....y seguros de inversión a 10 años...

No exagero si digo que de todos los productos que coloque....ninguno esta en positivo.....bueno, algun garantizado.......pero respecto a inflación sale perdiendo

Pero buenmo, fueron dos años.....no iba conmigo y lo deje

Buenas noches


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2012)

Los griegos firmaron su muerte... que diga el pacto ese con la penestroika, pepón?


----------



## VOTIN (10 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Solaría, realia,y fluidra las vendí yo en opv en mi epoca de banquero.....pobres clientes...se fiaban los tíos....al igual que los de las preferentes sos cuetara....pero claro, en esa época sabe dios que podía pasar....
> 
> Y los de los seguros renta.....y seguros de inversión a 10 años...
> 
> ...



El que compro las solarias a 25 euros, hace 4 años ,debe andar muy feliz.
Algo parecido pasara con las facebooks,apple,etc 
Flor de un dia,al tiempo


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Exacto
> Endesa viene de 43 ,Ibe de 12
> compara los graficos
> De las dos por goleada es mejor Endesa
> Acerte en los hoteles y acertare en las electricas :X



Y PRISA llegó a 28 en septiembre del 2000... Queda demostrado pues que ES LA MEJOR INVERSIÓN!!! ::::


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te podias hacer un trabajillo sobre ibe comparando el historico del precio de la accion y las prestadas,seria muy interesante
> Solo de los 6 ultimos meses
> 
> PD
> ...



Hottias, que hay boletines desde el 97, no me había fijado.

Me da vertigo sólo mirarlo, casi mejor me releo el leones vs gacelas o vuelvo a buscar los de buffet para el kindle... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (11 Feb 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Vaya, parece que hoy volverá a subir :XX:



Paso a recoger mi owned... Hoy no funcionó el MV-contrarian.


----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El que compro las solarias a 25 euros, hace 4 años ,debe andar muy feliz.
> Algo parecido pasara con las facebooks,apple,etc
> Flor de un dia,al tiempo



Linkedin será un corto potente. No tiene tanto tirón como para generar los revenues y ebitda afines a los ratios de bolsa.


----------



## oriolaka (11 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el 3:04
> 
> Linkin Park - Live At Rock Am Ring 2004 - In The End - YouTube



Que bueno, yo estuve en ese concierto :8: 
..gallina de piel, madre mia que calor hacia y eso que llovio todo el finde en Nurburgring


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

Vaya mala leche que traigo. Vengo del metro y ultras del madrid a gritos insultando a otras comunidades autonomas entre ellas mi ciudad de nacimiento y a grito pelao orgullosos de floren como presidente de futbol y como empresario .... increible . No se si os habreis enterado pero el pelotazo a dedo de acs supondra un extra de cientos de mill a sus maltrechas cuentas anuales, eso si a costa de subir el gas otro 8%, me recuerda al pelotazo de sacyr con zp y su famoso plan e..... A veces tengo la sensacion de estar en la edad medieval. Despues de leer los pilares de la tierra, la verdad a excepcion de las ejecuciones en la plaza del pueblo, no es que hayamos avanzado mucho. La gente aplaude por medidas que incentivan el despido para empresas privadas y para el personal laboral en la publica, que ilusos el personal laboral es precisamente uno de los que mas trabaja y menos derechos tiene (ej menos vacaciones y al ser contratos temporales no suman trienos) ademas no conozco a un solo laboral que este liberado. Este país se mueve solo por la envidia y el odio.Si uno gana x yo he de ganar x+1 pero si yo estoy jodido el vecino tiene que estar jodido+1.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Exacto
> Endesa viene de 43 ,Ibe de 12
> compara los graficos
> De las dos por goleada es mejor Endesa
> Acerte en los hoteles y acertare en las electricas :X



Es muy dificil volver a verlas a ese nivel a corto incluso a largo plazo.Lo de endesa fue algo excepcional en el tiempo. Es muy dificil que vuelva a pasar, su capitalizacion es enorme. ibe son cerca de 28000 mill. A mi endesa me parece eficiente,ahora la regulacion pyede cambiar. Hace unos años tuve la oportunidad de conocer en persona a pizarro justo despues de la venta de endesa y es todo un profesional y ademas humilde. Hizo un trabajo excepcional en endesa. Una electrica eficiente y con una deuda asumible. Aun recuerdo como estaba preocupado por el futuro de España, cuanta razon tenía.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

Por cierto Votin hay una circular para empleados de nh donde ya les ponen en pre-aviso que van a liquidar lo liquidable, si puedes hazte con ella, no tiene desperdicio....Abran las puertas que se acerca el liquidador de empresas (en su cv tiene logros como el de sos cuetara empresa que ya no es ni sos ni cuetara) 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya mala leche que traigo. Vengo del metro y ultras del madrid a gritos insultando a otras comunidades autonomas entre ellas mi ciudad de nacimiento y a grito pelao orgullosos de floren como presidente de futbol y como empresario .... increible . No se si os habreis enterado pero el pelotazo a dedo de acs supondra un extra de cientos de mill a sus maltrechas cuentas anuales, eso si a costa de subir el gas otro 8%, me recuerda al pelotazo de sacyr con zp y su famoso plan e..... A veces tengo la sensacion de estar en la edad medieval. Despues de leer los pilares de la tierra, la verdad a excepcion de las ejecuciones en la plaza del pueblo, no es que hayamos avanzado mucho. La gente aplaude por medidas que incentivan el despido para empresas privadas y para el personal laboral en la publica, que ilusos el personal laboral es precisamente uno de los que mas trabaja y menos derechos tiene (ej menos vacaciones y al ser contratos temporales no suman trienos) ademas no conozco a un solo laboral que este liberado. *Este país se mueve solo por la envidia y el odio.Si uno gana x yo he de ganar x+1 pero si yo estoy jodido el vecino tiene que estar jodido+1.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Este nuestro *país *es *cainita*.
Un país donde los descerebrados campan a sus anchas orgullosos de serlo.
País donde la gente que realmente vale se tiene que podrir en su casa o irse fuera.
País... que diría el gran Forges.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Feb 2012)

Buenas........
Como forero en practicas para pasar a "enterao" necesitaria hacer 4 cortos y salir con beneficios,estaba pensando en Amadeus
Gamesa con tanto rebote prefiero dejarla

¿por cual os decidiriais ?
tiene que ser del ibex,ya que opero con bankinter
de entrada como la carga seria pequeña sale casi igual por bankinter que por otro operador
Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2012)

Gobierno griego aprueba "por unanimidad" el plan de austeridad - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (11 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gobierno griego aprueba "por unanimidad" el plan de austeridad - elEconomista.es



Lo que no saben los alemanes es que son unos mentirosos,se chuparan las ayudas y no aplicaran nada de lo acordado,lo de siempre.
Llevan asi años.Mucho prometer pero una vez cobrado por lo prometido nasti


----------



## faraico (11 Feb 2012)

Votin en bankinter se pondria corto mediante cfd?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Votin en bankinter se pondria corto mediante cfd?



Algo parecido,comision 0.12%, mas euribor+6% de interes sobre las prestadas
y 25% de garantia.
En cantidades pequeñas ,unos 10.000 sale casi igual que igmarket
No son exactamente cfd,son prestamos de acciones,
son ventas a credito


----------



## Greco (11 Feb 2012)

Bueno señores, pues parece que la cosa si fue para abajo finalmente, y de no ser por Uds. me hubiera pillado completamente fuera de juego... Asique les debo una cerveza por lo menos si alguna vez me hacen el honor.

Por cierto, MV acerto... ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Bueno señores, pues parece que la cosa si fue para abajo finalmente, y de no ser por Uds. me hubiera pillado completamente fuera de juego... Asique les debo una cerveza por lo menos si alguna vez me hacen el honor.
> 
> Por cierto, MV acerto... ¿no?



No se preocupe que vendrá "humildemente" a recordarnoslo hasta el hastío.
Aquí cervezas no, le dan más al gintonic...


----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Buenas........
> Como forero en practicas para pasar a "enterao" necesitaria hacer 4 cortos y salir con beneficios,estaba pensando en Amadeus
> Gamesa con tanto rebote prefiero dejarla
> 
> ...



Estate en liquidez y espera la oportunidad. No hay que estar siempre dentro. Ese es uno de los secretos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se preocupe que vendrá "humildemente" a recordarnoslo hasta el hastío.
> *Aquí cervezas no, le dan más al gintonic*...




*DISCREPO!!!!*​


Spoiler




































La cerveza también tiene sus cosillas


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> *discrepo!!!!*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




:_ ) :_ ) :_ )


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

Hoy mirando un poco cuanto valdria comprar una empresa entera.Me asuste al pensarlo friamente. Iberdrola cuesta 27.000 millones y pense vaya locura pero luego mire los 60.000 mill de tef y ya pense bueno tampoco es tanto.Endesa son unos 16000 mill ( cifra de negocio de 30000 mill) y ojo que inditex supera los 40000 y su cifra de negocio esta muchisimo mas abajo .pero cuando cruce el charco y vi una apple que supera los 400.000 mill ya dije joder, sera todo lo competitiva que querais pero su cifra de negocio son 100.000 4 veces por debajo de su valor , en cuanto alguien le haga la competencia se hunde. Cocacola por ejemplo vale 150.000 mill y microsoft 240.000 mill. Me parece mas monopolio a largo plazo el cocacola o microsoft que apple. Una de las mayores caidas ha sido vw desde los 400.000 mill

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (11 Feb 2012)

Considero que también es una burrada ese valor y que el que coja la bajada se puede jubilar....

Pero lo que no se nos puede escapar es que apple se esta convirtiendo en un monopolio...los que compran apple esestán encantados generalmente y repiten compra.....a eso le unimos que cada vez llos compra mas gente....mi hermano por ejemplo....ha pasado de sony a Apple hace unos dias.

Espero que peten bbien.....las vendí a 380 :ouch:


----------



## faraico (11 Feb 2012)

Y otro apunte, una cosa esla ccapitalizacioln de una empresa y otra es por cuanto se podría comprar......a no ser que el free float sea bajito....si no que se lo digan a eón cuando fue a comprar endesa, no?

O de refieres a comprar el 51% para tener el control??


----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Considero que también es una burrada ese valor y que el que coja la bajada se puede jubilar....
> 
> Pero lo que no se nos puede escapar es que apple se esta convirtiendo en un monopolio...los que compran apple esestán encantados generalmente y repiten compra.....a eso le unimos que cada vez llos compra mas gente....mi hermano por ejemplo....ha pasado de sony a Apple hace unos dias.
> 
> Espero que peten bbien.....las vendí a 380 :ouch:



Ganan 50.000 millones de dolares al año y creciendo porque tienen visión de mercado mundial. Seguirán creciendo capilarizando diferentes geografías.

Su problema es que tiene 5 productos y en todos arrasan. Siempre en el mundo de las ventas y el marketing se sabe que un producto termina muriendo. El reto que tienen es buscar productos que sustituyan el impacto en la cuenta de resultados .... pero no veo que siempre estén el number one en todo.

Efectivamente, caerá algún día y ahí estaremos los buitres.


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ganan 50.000 millones de dolares al año y creciendo porque tienen visión de mercado mundial. Seguirán creciendo capilarizando diferentes geografías.
> 
> Su problema es que tiene 5 productos y en todos arrasan. Siempre en el mundo de las ventas y el marketing se sabe que un producto termina muriendo. El reto que tienen es buscar productos que sustituyan el impacto en la cuenta de resultados .... pero no veo que siempre estén el number one en todo.
> 
> Efectivamente, caerá algún día y ahí estaremos los buitres.



Es cuestion de tiempo. Unas ventas de 100.000 mill sobre 5 mismos productos no son para siempre. Samsung y android ya les han mirado de frente. Solo queda Microsoft, Bill gates suele tener buen olfato y ya esta realizando alianzas con nokia. Cocacola es diferente, no depende de i+d para mantener su monopolio, es un producto simple que no hace falta sustituir.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y otro apunte, una cosa esla ccapitalizacioln de una empresa y otra es por cuanto se podría comprar......a no ser que el free float sea bajito....si no que se lo digan a eón cuando fue a comprar endesa, no?
> 
> O de refieres a comprar el 51% para tener el control??



O mira lo que paso a los que alquilaron acciones para cortos de vw , cuando fueron a recomprarlas porsche no dejo free float y la cotizacion paso de 140 a 1000. Cuanto menor sea el free float mayores movimientos puede dar una empresa , mira inditex, a dia de hoy no vale su cotizacion, pero hay tienes amancio que no suelta su 60% . No me referia a una compra como tal ya que seria imposible si los accionistas que tengan el control no venden. Si no a cuanto se esta vendiendo una empresa o lo que es lo mismo sus participaciones. Como apunte sobre cortos cuantos mayor sea el % de cortos y menor sea el free float cuando toque la recompra como el valor se ponga de moda vamos pierden hasta la camisa. Por eso nadie se atreveria a abrir cortos a endesa con un 8% de free float.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



ponzi dijo:


> Es cuestion de tiempo. Unas ventas de 100.000 mill sobre 5 mismos productos no son para siempre. Samsung y android ya les han mirado de frente. Solo queda Microsoft, Bill gates suele tener buen olfato y ya esta realizando alianzas con nokia. Cocacola es diferente, no depende de i+d para mantener su monopolio, es un producto simple que no hace falta sustituir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Bill Gates ya no pinta nada en m$, el que lleva la empresa es Steve Ballmer, aquí lo tienes para que lo conozcas 

[YOUTUBE]wvsboPUjrGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

web.iese.edu/PabloFernandez/plantillas/Figurasguia.htm

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> web.iese.edu/PabloFernandez/plantillas/Figurasguia.htm
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Estaba investigando estudios previos sobre la descorrelacion temporal entre la capitalizacion, valor y beneficios en series temporales a muy largo plazo. He dado con este estudio y tiene alguna gráfica que no esta nada mal

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya personaje, desde que gates dejo el mando eso parece la anarquia....No me extraña que en semejante situacion apple haya triunfado.En cuanto pongan a un presidente con algo mas de miras la cosa puede cambiar. Micrisoft tiene unos flujos de caja que actualmente estan siendo desaprovechados
Mira lo que encontrado




www.microsiervos.com/archivo/ordenadores/steve-ballmer-google.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (11 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> O mira lo que paso a los que alquilaron acciones para cortos de vw , cuando fueron a recomprarlas porsche no dejo free float y la cotizacion paso de 140 a 1000. Cuanto menor sea el free float mayores movimientos puede dar una empresa , mira inditex, a dia de hoy no vale su cotizacion, pero hay tienes amancio que no suelta su 60% . No me referia a una compra como tal ya que seria imposible si los accionistas que tengan el control no venden. Si no a cuanto se esta vendiendo una empresa o lo que es lo mismo sus participaciones. Como apunte sobre cortos cuantos mayor sea el % de cortos y menor sea el free float cuando toque la recompra como el valor se ponga de moda vamos pierden hasta la camisa. Por eso nadie se atreveria a abrir cortos a endesa con un 8% de free float.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Endesa tiene 17 millones de acc en cortos,nada comparados con los 500 mm de iberdrola.El problema con los cortos en Endesa es que enel tiene el 92 + el 2% de autocartera da = 94 % ,solo deja un 6% en el mercado .Si enel lanzara una opa excluyente los que estuvieran en cortos se podrian quedar pillados o sin mercado para recompra,pudiera ser que enel incluso cerrara en un solo dia
la operacion y la sacara de bolsa.Una situacion dificil para todos los que tuvieran ese 6%,tendrian que vender a enel a lo que ellos marcaran y marcarian un canje por su matriz enel a mercado o vete a saber.

PD
Jugar ahi a cortos es de locos


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Endesa tiene 17 millones de acc en cortos,nada comparados con los 500 mm de iberdrola.El problema con los cortos en Endesa es que enel tiene el 92 + el 2% de autocartera da = 94 % ,solo deja un 6% en el mercado .Si enel lanzara una opa excluyente los que estuvieran en cortos se podrian quedar pillados o sin mercado para recompra,pudiera ser que enel incluso cerrara en un solo dia
> la operacion y la sacara de bolsa.Una situacion dificil para todos los que tuvieran ese 6%,tendrian que vender a enel a lo que ellos marcaran y marcarian un canje por su matriz enel a mercado o vete a saber.
> 
> PD
> Jugar ahi a cortos es de locos



jojojo hay osados que se atreven a jugar con 17 mill en cortos, o estan muy locos o estan compinchados con enel que le interesa.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2012)

www.microsiervos.com/archivo/ordenadores/steve-ballmer-google.html


----------



## VOTIN (11 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> jojojo hay osados que se atreven a jugar con 17 mill en cortos, o estan muy locos o estan compinchados con enel que le interesa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Si,seria de pelicula ver una avalancha de ordenes de compra de 17 millones y las acciones subiendo hasta 45 euros,teniendo que el volumen medio es de 500k,seria un dia grande ..................si señor,nada mas que de pensarlo hasta
siento orgamos::


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2012)

Oiga, Sr Votín, que la rarita del foro soy yo 








:baba::baba:


----------



## monicagt (11 Feb 2012)

Es que los sábados noche no se comenta o que? 
Que casi me da un yuyu cuando no he visto el hilo en la primera página y me he tenido que venir a la segunda :´(
Jejejejeje


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Es que los sábados noche no se comenta o que?
> Que casi me da un yuyu cuando no he visto el hilo en la primera página y me he tenido que venir a la segunda :´(
> Jejejejeje




El fin de semana sólo se puede postear si se acompaña de fotos.

Por favor, vuelva a intentarlo ::::::


----------



## faraico (11 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El fin de semana sólo se puede postear si se acompaña de fotos.
> 
> Por favor, vuelva a intentarlo ::::::



y ademas tienen que ser propias...corto y cierro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2012)

Los sábados son para gastar las plusvis en el Torrequebrada, todo el mundo lo sabe.


----------



## faraico (12 Feb 2012)

Más emocionante es eso, que invitar a cenar a la novia al sitio de moda::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Más emocionante es eso, que invitar a cenar a la novia al sitio de moda::



Acueste a la novia, coja su Bentley, y bájese al torrequebrada ::


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Feb 2012)

Bueno, yo acabo de llegar de celebrar un día triste, después de 27 años con la vista perfecta, me han puesto gafas...
Toda la vida martirizando a mi hermano... Esto será duro :.( snif...


----------



## monicagt (12 Feb 2012)

Perdonen ustedes, no sabía yo que había que poner foto.
No sé como se está en Torrequebrada, pero en Marbella ayer por la tarde se estaba muy bien. )


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días.

He decidido iniciar mi aventura americana: vamos a intentar hacer "las américas" con espíritu de pionero.
A ver que nos encontramos más allá de las soleadas praderas.
Voy a comprar unas pocas JINKO SOLAR, al parecer últimamente no van mal.
Además han decidido patrocinar las camisetas del Valencia CF (esto último no tengo claro que sea una buena señal.
Bueno, a ver como me sale.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, yo acabo de llegar de celebrar un día triste, después de 27 años con la vista perfecta, me han puesto gafas...
> Toda la vida martirizando a mi hermano... Esto será duro :.( snif...



No se preocupe, se lo dice alguien que las lleva alrededor de 53 años.
Hasta pueden hacer algo por mejorar su belleza, que no dudo que la tenga.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> He decidido iniciar mi aventura americana: vamos a intentar hacer "las américas" con espíritu de pionero.
> A ver que nos encontramos más allá de las soleadas praderas.
> ...



Piensa que bankinter te cobra 20 euracos compra/venta + comision cambio moneda(2 veces)+ 0,2 trimestral SOBRE EFECTIVO DE LA OPERACION POR CUSTODIA
+ SUFRIRAS BENEFICIOS/PERDIDAS cambio moneda

Ese tipo de operaciones esta bien para igmarkets,etc con bankinter te van a costar un ojo de la cara o de la parte de atras

para salir sin perdidas se debe revalorizar al memos un 1%


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Piensa que bankinter te cobra 20 euracos compra/venta + comision cambio moneda(2 veces)+ 0,2 trimestral SOBRE EFECTIVO DE LA OPERACION POR CUSTODIA
> + SUFRIRAS BENEFICIOS/PERDIDAS cambio moneda
> 
> Ese tipo de operaciones esta bien para igmarkets,etc con bankinter te van a costar un ojo de la cara o de la parte de atras
> ...



Por la pinta que tiene, y si sigue la tendencia, el beneficio que espero es bastante mayor.
Si no sale bien, pues a agachar las orejas, a perder pasta y a esperar recuperarlas, sin prisa, vía endesa.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por la pinta que tiene, y si sigue la tendencia, el beneficio que espero es bastante mayor.
> Si no sale bien, pues a agachar las orejas, a perder pasta y a esperar recuperarlas, sin prisa, vía endesa.



Cuantas accc y porque esta compañia?


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuantas accc y porque esta compañia?



Acciones pocas, unas 400, mi capitalización es modesta al lado de su capacidad.
Esta compañía porque la vi y ha subido con ganas en las últimas fechas. Si acierto y continúa en la línea me puedo pagar otro Kindle para la familia. Y, si fallo, pues lo dicho. el rabo entre piernas y a dejar de hacer experimentos durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Feb 2012)

Bueno, hasta luego, las obligaciones familiares me reclaman.


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2012)

Google Finance: Stock market quotes, news, currency conversions & more


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2012)

China Mobile Ltd. (ADR): NYSE:CHL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2012)

Capital Product Partners L.P.: NASDAQ:CPLP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Acciones pocas, unas 400, mi capitalización es modesta al lado de su capacidad.
> Esta compañía porque la vi y ha subido con ganas en las últimas fechas. Si acierto y continúa en la línea me puedo pagar otro Kindle para la familia. Y, si fallo, pues lo dicho. el rabo entre piernas y a dejar de hacer experimentos durante mucho tiempo.



1000 seria lo estimado,con 400 tendras muchos gastos
Aunque no soy nadie para hablar,nunca he operado fuera del continuo
Yo sigo pensando en meterles unos cortos a amadeus para practicar::


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2012)

Statoil

Statoil ASA(ADR): NYSE:STO quotes & news - Google Finance


Metiendo parámetros en el buscador de google, esta a priori sus ratios del último año no tienen mala pinta. No la he analizado en profundidad


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Statoil
> 
> Statoil ASA(ADR): NYSE:STO quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Ffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ffffffffffffffffffff



Es una petrolera y gasista con un balance que a priori no esta mal.Como se habla mucho del nyse y nasdac me lance al stock screener de google y he buscado empresas que a priori tengan buenos fundamentales. Habria que analizar la compañia mas en profundidad.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ffffffffffffffffffff











Así le queda más explícito ::::


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

El TASE ha cerrado subiendo. Me da que al denominador común de los mortales se la pela lo que les pudiera pasar a los griegos .....

En fín, esperemos que no llegue tanto aquí aunque tiene pinta de que todo es ponerse a ello.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Bueno amigos, están preparados para las posibles bajadas de esta próxima semana?.

Tras el anuncio de Grecia, es probable que comience una bajada para digerir el subida previa .....

Estar preparado = estar fuera de los cortos pero atentos a una señal de comienzo de una bajada.


----------



## Caracol (12 Feb 2012)

Hablando desde la ignorancia.

Si se cierra el acuerdo de Grecia hoy, unido a la bajada sufrida el viernes, y unido a la lectura de la letra pequeña del Real Decreto de Reforma Laboral (que ha sido más "agresiva" de lo inicialmente expuesto en la rueda de prensa). ¿No debería rebotar el lunes?
¿Pros, contras?


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

En Grecia andan con gas la policía. Ya veréis como acaban ..... lo mismo alguno menos de los que empezaron.

La línea roja entre que todo quede en un susto o suceda una desgracia es muy delgada, basta con un incidente accidental para que se monte una bien parda.


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2012)

Comprad, que se acaban.

Barron's augura que el Dow Jones podra superar los 15.000 puntos en dos aos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Mañana sera pepon
Los griegos podran engañar a los alemanes pero no al mercado,este sabe que firmaran lo que sea para que le regalen la pasta y luego haran lo que le salga de los cojones a ellos.
Lo llevan haciendo años.Es todo teatro griego.
El mercado ya lo sabe,no le caera ninguna sorpresa.

Hay pepooooon de mi viiiiidaaaaaaa!!!!!!
que mañana vendo mis endesas si maduran a 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
La pasta a la buchaca y a meterle unos cortazos a amadeus para practicar


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Esta paraillo el hilo esta noche,se ve que lo de grecia copa la atencion


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Está bastante cruda la realidad en Grecia. Las fotos que se ven en internet son de batalla campal, fuego ...... Si no es en ésta, será en la de dentro de 4 meses en la que caigan, y si no en la de después del verano.
Con la bajada del PIB van a tener que seguir tomando medidas draconianas .... y a la vista está que la gente está hasta la polla.

Y las bolsas, lo sufrirán por mucho que lo sostengan entre alfileres. Los bancos centrales son maestros en manipular los índices pero con tiempo (inyectando, comunicando, ....) porque antes golpes repentinos y contundentes no son capaces de calmar el papelón que ponen a la venta las manos fuertes.

Por cierto, Votín le van a declarar persona non-grata en Amadeus (lo mismo le incluyen en alguna lista negra a la que negar pasajes de avión cuando quera viajar). Se le denota cierta inquina hacia esa empresa


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está bastante cruda la realidad en Grecia. Las fotos que se ven en internet son de batalla campal, fuego ...... Si no es en ésta, será en la de dentro de 4 meses en la que caigan, y si no en la de después del verano.
> Con la bajada del PIB van a tener que seguir tomando medidas draconianas .... y a la vista está que la gente está hasta la polla.
> 
> Y las bolsas, lo sufrirán por mucho que lo sostengan entre alfileres. Los bancos centrales son maestros en manipular los índices pero con tiempo (inyectando, comunicando, ....) porque antes golpes repentinos y contundentes no son capaces de calmar el papelón que ponen a la venta las manos fuertes.
> ...



Para nada,incluso seria accionista de esta y de todas
siempre y cuando esten dentro de mis parametros
Espero que AQHV no le costaran muy caros los cortos que le metio a endesa
la semana pasada.
Soy bueno a la par de elegante


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para nada,incluso seria accionista de esta y de todas
> siempre y cuando esten dentro de mis parametros
> Espero que AQHV no le costaran muy caros los cortos que le metio a endesa
> la semana pasada.
> Soy bueno a la par de elegante



Todavía gacelilla pero con varios peldaños profesionales que enfrentar en esto de las "jgversiones".

Elegante también aunque a veces le invita a algún forero a seguir comiendo alfalfa


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

El eurodolar subiendo!. Esta noche es noche de caza.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El eurodolar subiendo!. Esta noche es noche de caza.









No había tenido ocasión de mandarte un abrazo y ánimos. Espero que todo vaya a mejor... a la larga, estoy seguro de que te saldrá bien, aunque tiene que joder tener que cambiar tus planes por un gañán.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El eurodolar subiendo!. Esta noche es noche de caza.



Estos ya saben que Grecia es un estorbo a amputar en Europa,
mañana vendra pepon,quizas no para los bancos pero eso sera bueno


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El eurodolar subiendo!. Esta noche es noche de caza.



que hay abierto a estas horas en domingo??? las divisas???


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Corto en dolar. Media carga.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> que hay abierto a estas horas en domingo??? las divisas???



Amigo, es que la tecnología de Bankinter no está a la altura. A estas horas ya se puede estar dándole al mono. Vea mi post anterior.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Feb 2012)

Cuanto vicio Janus!!

Yo no veo claro el corto... O por lo menos veo la noche muy parada...


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Cuanto vicio Janus!!
> 
> Yo no veo claro el corto... O por lo menos veo la noche muy parada...



Mira el estocástico en diario y el RSI. El MACD se agota también.
No obstante, aún tiene inercia por lo que la carga es media para poder disponer de mejor stop loss.
La vela roja del viernes es buena y debe representar un correción.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mira el estocástico en diario y el RSI. El MACD se agota también.
> No obstante, aún tiene inercia por lo que la carga es media para poder disponer de mejor stop loss.
> La vela roja del viernes es buena y debe representar un correción.



No, si la posición la veo buena y ganadora, el problema que veo es el timing, no creo que hasta mañana se mueva mucho, y como abran la mañana con una noticia gorda... El susto podría dejarte fuera(creo, pero bueno, yo me he vuelto un cagón...)


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, es que la tecnología de Bankinter no está a la altura. A estas horas ya se puede estar dándole al mono. Vea mi post anterior.



Ya se lo confirmo yo a estas horas "Servicio no disponible" y no puedo meter los stops y mañana no puedo conectarme hasta las 14

P... informática


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Feb 2012)

Después de mi gripe de 8 -10 días espantosa (soy un adicto a caer fulminado en cuanto un virus de esos entra en mi organismo..), estoy bastante mejor. Mañana, a ver si pongo algún gráfico por aquí.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Después de mi gripe de 8 -10 días espantosa (soy un adicto a caer fulminado en cuanto un virus de esos entra en mi organismo..), estoy bastante mejor. Mañana, a ver si pongo algún gráfico por aquí.



Ahora puedes meterle cortos a endesa,si piensas que va bajista


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Joder, lo de Grecia sigue in crescendo. Dimite el Ministro de Interior. Debe estar acojonado por los disturbios y para nada quiere tener el peso en la conciencia por si ocurriera alguna desgracia.

Al final terminarán votando que sí, los mercados están muy tranquilos, pero en unos meses van a volver a estar igual y entonces ya la gente estará super radicalizada.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Después de mi gripe de 8 -10 días espantosa (soy un adicto a caer fulminado en cuanto un virus de esos entra en mi organismo..), estoy bastante mejor. Mañana, a ver si pongo algún gráfico por aquí.



Mejorate que sin tus aportaciones, en este hilo no hay quien viva.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, lo de Grecia sigue in crescendo. Dimite el Ministro de Interior. Debe estar acojonado por los disturbios y para nada quiere tener el peso en la conciencia por si ocurriera alguna desgracia.
> 
> Al final terminarán votando que sí, los mercados están muy tranquilos, pero en unos meses van a volver a estar igual y entonces ya la gente estará super radicalizada.



Yo me huelo un verano calentito, (no por el sol precisamente) con prima de riesgo afectada por las altas presiones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahora puedes meterle cortos a endesa,si piensas que va bajista



Tío, dije cuando era bajista y cuando salía (repasa mis posts pq lo fui anunciando, tanto cuando entré en cortos como cuando había que salir), pero sí, te digo que Endesa, a pesar de los últimos días, el que le meta cortos, se va a llevar un buen pelllizco.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me huelo un verano calentito, (no por el sol precisamente) con prima de riesgo afectada por las altas presiones.



Pues por razones que no vienen al caso, a mí me interesa. Y creo que a España también porque cuanto antes se nos demos cuenta que tenemos gripe, antes nos abrigaremos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Feb 2012)

Pues sí, en Grecia el pueblo ha dicho a sus parásitos gobernantes que se acabó (que paguen los errores los que los cometen, lo equivalente español a los bankia, los cam, los pepiño blanco, los Camps, Matas, los ZP, la mierda en definitiva) . A ver cuando tomamos ejemplo.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Sigue in crescdendo. Toman el ayuntamiento y la televisión pública al grito de "huelga general indefinida". Estarán al tanto los 300 de las termópilas que van a votar?.

Madre mía que follón van a montar. Si tienen conciencia alguno lo mismo se arrepiente para no ser co-partícipe de cualquier desgracia que pudiera suceder.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Algo parece que ha sucedido porque en el eurodolar ha aparecido un rayajo.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algo parece que ha sucedido porque en el eurodolar ha aparecido un rayajo.



Va para arriba +0,24


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Va para arriba +0,24



Parece que algún espabilidado tiene un micro dentro del parlamento y están a punto de votar afirmativo.

Está claro que estos sinverguenzas no escuchan al pueblo por mucho que ellos tengan la responsabilidad de representarles y tomar cualquier decisión en favor del pueblo. O es que son medio tontos, los griegos, y se han lanzado a la calle para darse un paseo y aprovechando que hace frío y tienen unas cerillas ....?.

Ah, no .... que resulta que el gobierno actual no ha salido de las urnas!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2012)

El eur/usd parece un arbol de navidad: parpadeando verde y rojo


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Parece que va ganando el SI. Están votando cada diputado, y uno a uno los artículos.
No tienen remedio. A ver cómo salen del puto palacio en el que están.

Después se irán de mariscada y hasta de putas si se tercia.


----------



## FranR (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que algún espabilidado tiene un micro dentro del parlamento y están a punto de votar afirmativo.
> 
> Está claro que estos sinverguenzas no escuchan al pueblo por mucho que ellos tengan la responsabilidad de representarles y tomar cualquier decisión en favor del pueblo. O es que son medio tontos, los griegos, y se han lanzado a la calle para darse un paseo y aprovechando que hace frío y tienen unas cerillas ....?.
> 
> Ah, no .... que resulta que el gobierno actual no ha salido de las urnas!!!!



No hace falta micro

http://www.inthevip.gr/11489/11489/ aquí en directo y la mayoría dice Nai


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Pues yo creo que esto va a bajar mañana y con ganas. Seguro que sale Durex diciendo que ha vendido menos condones .... o quien sea ..... y se toma como excusa perfecta.
Ya podéis imaginar los titulares "tras un mes muy alcista, se toma una primer recogida de beneficios".


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esto va a bajar mañana y con ganas. Seguro que sale Durex diciendo que ha vendido menos condones .... o quien sea ..... y se toma como excusa perfecta.
> Ya podéis imaginar los titulares "tras un mes muy alcista, se toma una primer recogida de beneficios".



Con que los sies sean menos de los dos tercios de la cámara será suficiente excusa para hundir los mercados alegando que el resultado no ofrece garantías por lo que pueda suceder después de las elecciones.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Techo en series de minutos en el eurodolar. Peligroso porque un rayajo lo puede desarmar pero se puede intentar un corto potente en scalping.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2012)

Reuters informa hace unos minutos que ya está aprobada la nueva ley de austeridad.

Enhorabuena, campeones!!!!


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Todo pepon!


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Da miedo meter un corto en el techo intradia del eurodolar.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Nada, circulen que los mercados están celebrando la desgracia griega.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2012)

SP empezó bien alto...


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Uy!!!!, el eurodolar parece que está cogiendo algo de catarro. Tiene algo más de media hora para arreglar la vela en series horarias. Ha sido pasar 10 minutos del "griegotazo" y ponerse mirando hacia el sur.

Edito: Esto ya es obsesión. Miro a mi derecha y veo un danone griego .... acabado.::


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Los japos en rojo. Si es que van a saber más que nadie ....


----------



## << 49 >> (13 Feb 2012)

Bueno, el número lo pondrán en rojo o en el color que quieras, pero ahora mismo sube un 0,44%:

Nikkei.com - Live


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Uy!!!!, el eurodolar parece que está cogiendo algo de catarro. Tiene algo más de media hora para arreglar la vela en series horarias. Ha sido pasar 10 minutos del "griegotazo" y ponerse mirando hacia el sur.
> 
> Edito: Esto ya es obsesión. Miro a mi derecha y veo un danone griego .... acabado.::



y la plata caba de recortar más de 10 pips en 30' ¿se acabará la gasolina?

::

el capitalismo y no el mercado intervenido tiene la solución para el drama griego, la quiebra muy dolorosa pero curativa, no los rescates


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias compañeros


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias compañeros



No ,hoy es lunes pepon
El ibex llegara a los 9000 y te echara del mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2012)

Bien, el parlamento aprobó la enculada. 
¿Será posible aplicarlb?
¿Les mandarán la pasta el miércoles?

ME pregunto cuantos griegos estarán sacando la pasta del país....

Por cierto, buenos dias y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No ,hoy es lunes pepon
> El ibex llegara a los 9000 y te echara del mercado



si ustec lo dice asi sera


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No ,hoy es lunes pepon
> El ibex llegara a los 9000 y te echara del mercado



Como llegue a 9000 puntos vendo...que digo, como llegue a 8900. Vaya tardecita ayer, que si le doy a la tecla, que si no, que si los griegos,... Hacer depender mis escasos ahorros de mierda, que no me sacan de pobre, de las desgracias de otros paises me parece muy lamentable.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Feb 2012)

En la votación de anoche hubo 199 votos positivos de 300. Estos griegos también saben clavar las resistencias. Mamma mía... here we go again!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Como llegue a 9000 puntos vendo...que digo, como llegue a 8900. Vaya tardecita ayer, que si le doy a la tecla, que si no, que si los griegos,... Hacer depender mis escasos ahorros de mierda, que no me sacan de pobre, de las desgracias de otros paises me parece muy lamentable.



A los griegos los han/se han jodido si o si. Dentro de la UE pagando sus deudas un siglo (si las pagan, que al parecer es hecho más que dudoso), fuera, inceridumbre (devaluación y a vivir del turismo?)


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A los griegos los han/se han jodido si o si. Dentro de la UE pagando sus deudas un siglo (si las pagan, que al parecer es hecho más que dudoso), fuera, inceridumbre (devaluación y a vivir del turismo?)



Con el nuevo rescate se aceptan unas quitas del 70% de la deuda.

Vamos, que es más una escusa para joder al pueblo que una necesidad real.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Con el nuevo rescate se aceptan unas quitas del 70% de la deuda.
> 
> Vamos, que es más una escusa para joder al pueblo que una necesidad real.



Bueno, supongo que era una condición _sine qua non_. O sus apretáis el cinturón, trabajáis para comer y punto (olvídense de que cualquier mindundi tenga un iphone y tal). U os vais fuera del euro y que os coman los turcos.

El miedo ha ganado. Pero ya sabemos, el miedo lleva a la ira, la ira al sufrimiento...


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Buenos días,

Parece que el Dax sigue emperrado en no abandonar el canal principal de los últimos días... el arreón del asunto Grecia lo ha vuelto a incrustar de golpe y porrazo en el principal. 

Así pues, de momento sin cambios grandes.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

solo le perdonarian un 70% de una parte de la deuda , los bonos que tiene el bce no tienen quita , se calcula que para 2020 la deuda deberia ser el 120% del pib , osea todavia tendrian demasiada deuda ::

realmente es improbable que esto no termine mal , lo acreedores van a tener que activar cds porque no recuperaran el 30% ya que grecia va a decrecer año tras año y tendrian que hacer una nueva quita en un par de años :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Feb 2012)

Pepón ha llegado, mis SAN compradas el viernes ya en beneficios y fuera de peligro, SL colocadito para evitar sustos, la niña ya está en la guardería, está nevando un poquito...

...me vuelvo a la camita un rato. 

Ay, los pequeños placeres de la vida...


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

No sé qué diablos tiene que ver el cuadro macro con el mantenimiento o formación de canales intradiarios, pero allá Ud. con sus locuras del emperador...



muertoviviente dijo:


> solo le perdonarian un 70% de una parte de la deuda , los bonos que tiene el bce no tienen quita , se calcula que para 2020 la deuda deberia ser el 120% del pib , osea todavia tendrian demasiada deuda ::
> 
> realmente es improbable que esto no termine mal , lo acreedores van a tener que activar cds porque no recuperaran el 30% ya que grecia va a decrecer año tras año y tendrian que hacer una nueva quita en un par de años :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

los c-ortos son por TECNICO , grecia esta sentenciada los leoncios trabajamos sabiendo que queda muy poco para el mad max griego :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé qué diablos tiene que ver el cuadro macro con el mantenimiento o formación de canales intradiarios, pero allá Ud. con sus locuras del emperador...



sig austec con sus locuras de gacela , canales intradiarios dice 

piense en grande amijo que son esas tontas de intradiarios , aqui MV no va estar pensando en macro y usar eso para intradiar , solo un gacelon cosmico como uste pensaria eso :no:

MV esta corto 8900 con sl 9050 ni le va ni le viene lo que pase en el intradia :XX:


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Suficiente es suficiente.

A partir de ahora, ostenta Ud. el dudoso honor de haber inaugurado mi lista de usuarios ignorados.

Ud. es lelo perdido, es sólo que en su casa aún no le han informado oficialmente a tal respecto.

Hasta nunca, tarado.




muertoviviente dijo:


> sig austec con sus locuras de gacela , canales intradiarios dice
> 
> piense en grande amijo que son esas tontas de intradiarios , aqui MV no va estar pensando en macro y usar eso para intradiar , solo un gacelon cosmico como uste pensaria eso :no:
> 
> MV esta corto 8900 con sl 9050 ni le va ni le viene lo que pase en el intradia :XX:


----------



## tortilla (13 Feb 2012)

Que solazo hoy, y verdes los prados en los mercados.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Feliz mañana para los que me siguen con las endesas y suerte con los que le metierion cortos a amadeus que le sacaran una pasta,yo solo llevo endesas( falta de pasta)


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Buenos días señores. El ibex muy cerca de la base de canal al igual que el Dax. 8824 y 6.722

Si el Dax vuelve a pasar 6764 e Ibex 8.856 vendrá Pepón con ganas.


Por debajo niveles poco relevantes y muy cercanos. Podría ser una jornada anodina hasta la apertura USA.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Suficiente es suficiente.
> 
> A partir de ahora, ostenta Ud. el dudoso honor de haber inaugurado mi lista de usuarios ignorados.
> 
> ...



No te desgastes.

Por mi parte y egoistamente prefiero que dediques tus energías a comentar como siempre y darnos pistas a los de la "L" que así vamos aprendiendo, antes que en contestar al señor MV.

Si algunos aportamos 0 a este hilo, MV aporta en negativo, que ya es decir.


----------



## tortilla (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores. El ibex muy cerca de la base de canal al igual que el Dax. 8824 y 6.722
> 
> Si el Dax vuelve a pasar 6764 e Ibex 8.856 vendrá Pepón con ganas.
> 
> ...



Tienes por ahí algún 6895?

No para hoy, claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

Humildemente dire que MV aporto dos graficos para justificar la decision de los cortos , a MV no le gusta que los leoncios abusen de las gacelas porque MV en su momento fue gacela de primera .

la verdad MV solo lo hace por ayudar ni me va ni me viene obtener reconocimiento en el foro , solo busca plusvis pero si de paso puede hacer el bien evitando el terrible abuso de los leoncios sobre las gacelas ¿ pues porque no ?


----------



## tortilla (13 Feb 2012)

BBVA semanal, al romper el canal por arriba, dirá aquello paquito gonzalez de angel una stock option a la saca.


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

No he puesto nada porque FranR ya ha dado unos niveles bastante "apañados" para el día de hoy. 

Sólo añadiría que por arriba ya hemos visto todo (Maginot en 6772 y se ha dado la vuelta en 6777), y que espero una visita al 668x a lo largo de la mañana.

Como susto opcional, hay un relevante dinámico en 6789. Poca probabilidad, pero ahí está al fin y al cabo.

Por abajo, después del 668x, hay cuerda hasta el 6665, aunque Maginot marca 6679 como extremo probable.




Silenciosa dijo:


> No te desgastes.
> 
> Por mi parte y egoistamente prefiero que dediques tus energías a comentar como siempre y darnos pistas a los de la "L" que así vamos aprendiendo, antes que en contestar al señor MV.
> 
> Si algunos aportamos 0 a este hilo, MV aporta en negativo, que ya es decir.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tienes por ahí algún 6895?
> 
> No para hoy, claro.



El jueves el indicador del dax se me puso en casi máximos, creo que lo dije por aquí.

La bajada ha relajado el indicador, por lo que a muy corto plazo le podría quedar un tirón al alza, muy rápido (aunque sigue dando señales muy bajistas, por lo que seguiré usando los niveles para meter cortos). Yo tendría en cuenta superar los 6800 de nuevo, para en dos o tres sesiones poder ver esa cifra.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores. El ibex muy cerca de la base de canal al igual que el Dax. 8824 y 6.722
> 
> Si el Dax vuelve a pasar 6764 e Ibex 8.856 vendrá Pepón con ganas.
> 
> ...




Ya que el Maese ha ampliado doy los míos del Dax, por la zona baja


6.691-6634

Dax ha tocado nivel inferior...quedaría poco para el primer nivel bajista. son 30 puntos adicionales..:rolleye:

Amplio: Ibex primer nivel canales bajistas 8796 (como he dicho antes, cercanos y poco relevantes, no se rompe nada por tocarlos)


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

He visitado la web de Cárpatos para echarle un vistazo a la sección de datos macro/EEUU para hoy.... y ha puesto un banner de EuroDisney con Mickey Mouse altamente inquietante.... de repente hace autoresize, te ocupa media pantalla, y el ratón salta en primer plano haciéndote gestos para que "vayas para allá".

Como digo, cuando menos inquietante ::


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Dax e Ibex clavados en base de canal principal...confirman ser niveles relevantes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2012)

Algo así?



Spoiler












(*) para no ensuciar el hilo, intentaré poner en spoliers las chooradas varias


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> He visitado la web de Cárpatos para echarle un vistazo a la sección de datos macro/EEUU para hoy.... y ha puesto un banner de EuroDisney con Mickey Mouse altamente inquietante.... de repente hace autoresize, te ocupa media pantalla, y el ratón salta en primer plano haciéndote gestos para que "vayas para allá".
> 
> Como digo, cuando menos inquietante ::



Hoyga, a mi no me sale ese banner... me sale uno de nosequé curso de Comercio Internacional.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> He visitado la web de Cárpatos para echarle un vistazo a la sección de datos macro/EEUU para hoy.... y ha puesto un banner de EuroDisney con Mickey Mouse altamente inquietante.... de repente hace autoresize, te ocupa media pantalla, y el ratón salta en primer plano haciéndote gestos para que "vayas para allá".
> 
> Como digo, cuando menos inquietante ::










Ciertamente. Ahora si me asegura que tiene su vino preferido, para invitarme a una copa (Petrus) lo mismo me la juego.


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Sí, aproximadamente era como "eso" de inquietante.

Bueno, más o menos.





FranR dijo:


> Ciertamente. Ahora si me asegura que tiene su vino preferido, para invitarme a una copa (Petrus) lo mismo me la juego.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Señores: Movimientos en el subsuelo. Veamos intenciones...


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Perforación en falso del 32, según parece... y ya van....

Podría querer volver a buscar el 74; con todo, decir que la sesión de hoy tiene un saldo neto negativo sospechosamente grande... 

-1800 Daxies netos antes de las 12 es algo a tener en cuenta.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Toda la pinta...SL 10


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Toda la pinta...SL 10



Tarde para mí, he llegado después del segundo leg alcista. 

Me toca quedarme mirando hasta la siguiente.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

No termina de acompañar el alemán.

El Ibex si ha acompañado bien...


----------



## Greco (13 Feb 2012)

De verdad que no me entero de nada... ¿no cerramos la semana pasada bajando? Empieza el ibex subiendo un uno y ahora va para abajo... Socorro, que alguien me lo explique por favor...


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Perforación en falso del 32, según parece... y ya van....
> 
> Podría querer volver a buscar el 74; con todo, decir que la sesión de hoy tiene un saldo neto negativo sospechosamente grande...
> 
> *-1800* Daxies netos antes de las 12 es algo a tener en cuenta.



Eso son unos pocos de euros vendidos.

Prevé ustec perforaciones considerables o seguiremos mareando la perdiz?

Es por cerrar el broker y mirar el youtube o algo más entretenido...


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Hay un doble techo (10:50, 11:50 @15M ) que está haciendo bastante daño a esa subida, porque ahora mismo la tiene retenida en la neckline. Si consigue sobrepasarlo, tenemos el 74 seguro.





FranR dijo:


> No termina de acompañar el alemán.
> 
> El Ibex si ha acompañado bien...


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

No le busque explicaciones, porque no la tiene....esto es un juego donde tratan de quedarse con el dinero de los pequeños.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

en el intradia pueden hacer muchas cosas , lo importante es la tendencia y segun la opinion de MV la tendencia es bajista , asi que es muy arriesgado ponerse contra la tendencia a menos que uno sea un ejpertoh inverso contratendenciero que gana mas yendo a la contra que sumandose a la tendencia :XX:


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Out, para pipas...insistiremos.


----------



## pollastre (13 Feb 2012)

Esto (los -1800 netos) forma parte de un movimiento de orden mayor que está analizando ahora mismo otro módulo... no tiene nada que ver con el intradiario, así que en principio no se preocupe demasiado para hoy por ese número de -1800.

Al respecto del intra, mantengo los niveles que dí antes, no veo cambios significativos.


edit: "de orden mayor" = movimiento orquestado que se extiende durante varios días (a veces, semanas) buscando "otras cosas" que la mera ganancia intradiaria. Son "los otros", los que juegan en la "otra liga". 

edit2: al respecto de "los otros", haga como hacía yo cuando era pequeño y los mayores pasaban al lado mía en el patio del recreo: baje la cabeza y no les mire directamente a los ojos, así quizás consiga pasar inadvertido sin mayores percances 



Adriangtir dijo:


> Eso son unos pocos de euros vendidos.
> 
> Prevé ustec perforaciones considerables o seguiremos mareando la perdiz?
> 
> Es por cerrar el broker y mirar el youtube o algo más entretenido...


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Nuevo intento..base del canal primer objetivo.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Vean la resistencia de Barclays en 250. Enorme.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Hoy mal día para operar, en cuanto entras en Bº stop para cubrir posición.

En esta he aguantado hasta -6...

A tomal pol saco...100.000 operaciones como las últimas dos y gano "cinco duros"::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

MV esta tranquilo con sus coltos , porque el trabajo duro se hizo antes de entrar en el mercado


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

A ver si de esta vemos el Ibex rojo, ahí puede que acompañe el Dax...vaaaamoooossss









Toma Pepón toma


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si de esta vemos el Ibex rojo, ahí puede que acompañe el Dax...vaaaamoooossss



Esto ya está en marcha. El riesgo viene desde el SP que podría subir un poco más y arrastrar al resto de índices. Pero vamos, como siempre.

Hands on!, hands on!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy mal día para operar, en cuanto entras en Bº stop para cubrir posición.
> 
> En esta he aguantado hasta -6...
> 
> A tomal pol saco...100.000 operaciones como las últimas dos y gano "cinco duros"::



y no se le ocurre que puede ser debido a estar contra la tendencia , MV opina humildemente que va a ser eso ienso:


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y no se le ocurre que puede ser debido a estar contra la tendencia , MV opina humildemente que va a ser eso ienso:



Pero ¿Usted no va corto so tonto? Lo que estoy abriendo son cortos so MELON.

Lea bien so cenutrio.

Por cierto, ¿Como se ignora que no encuentro la opción? (Ya lo he averiguado)


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Acercandonos a la zona de los 16 euros en Endesa,zona de gran resistencia
espero que AQNQV no se pusiera corto,porque el ojete se lo van a poner rojo,rojo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿Usted no va corto so tonto? Lo que estoy abriendo son cortos so MELON.
> 
> Lea bien so cenutrio.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Como se ignora que no encuentro la opción?



) pero si va corto , ¿ como es que suda para ganar pasta ? asi esta intradiando :rolleye:

mantenga los cortos con dos cojones


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Estoy jodido,
el broker de bankinter ya ha prestado todas las acciones de amadeus para ir corto
un pajaro que se escapa


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero ¿Usted no va corto so tonto? Lo que estoy abriendo son cortos so MELON.
> 
> Lea bien so cenutrio.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Como se ignora que no encuentro la opción? (Ya lo he averiguado)



Panel de control -> Opciones y configuración -> Editar lista de ignorados

Y ahí ya escribes el nick que quieras añadir.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

esto ejpertoh , no ganan pasta ni poniendose a favor de la tendencia :XX: 

es lo que tiene el ser un tradel del intradia ::


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Panel de control -> Opciones y configuración -> Editar lista de ignorados
> 
> Y ahí ya escribes el nick que quieras añadir.



Ya lo tengo, gracias.

Creía que desaparecía todo rastro, pero sale como que ha escrito y un mensaje diciendo que está bloqueado..por lo menos no ocupa espacio en la página y estorba un poco menos.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estoy jodido,
> el broker de bankinter ya ha prestado todas las acciones de amadeus para ir corto
> un pajaro que se escapa



Cambia de broker, tendrás más opciones y serán más baratas. Además los prestamos de acciones no caducan a los tres meses.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cambia de broker, tendrás más opciones y serán más baratas. Además los prestamos de acciones no caducan a los tres meses.



Ya,si llevas razon pero no es tan facil encontrar una presa a la que meter cortos 
y acertar
Hay otras pero son tienen mucha volatilidad y son peligrosas
En fin,estudiare ::
Gracias


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

_"El ibex muy cerca de la base de canal al igual que el Dax. 8824 y 6.722
Si el Dax vuelve a pasar* 6764* e Ibex* 8.856* vendrá Pepón con ganas.
Por debajo niveles poco relevantes y muy cercanos. Podría ser una jornada anodina hasta la apertura USA.
Dax, por la zona baja 6.691-6634
Amplio: Ibex primer nivel canales bajistas 8796 no se rompe nada por tocarlos"_



Mientras no superen los niveles en negrita, seguiré jugando cortos, como le de por pasarlos lo mismo cambio la chaqueta..Mantenemos corto abierto, sigue objetivo en 6.722


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo tengo, gracias.
> 
> Creía que desaparecía todo rastro, pero sale como que ha escrito y un mensaje diciendo que está bloqueado..por lo menos no ocupa espacio en la página y estorba un poco menos.



Yo la opción no la uso porque en cuanto le citen vuelve a salir.

Además, es entretenido y con no contestar es suficiente.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo tengo, gracias.
> 
> Creía que desaparecía todo rastro, pero sale como que ha escrito y un mensaje diciendo que está bloqueado..por lo menos no ocupa espacio en la página y estorba un poco menos.



Más que suficiente para cuando en veteranos a vlad le da por entrar en los hilos del resto.

Aquí puede ser más fácil ignorar a la mascota del hilo...


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,si llevas razon pero no es tan facil encontrar una presa a la que meter cortos
> y acertar
> Hay otras pero son tienen mucha volatilidad y son peligrosas
> En fin,estudiare ::
> Gracias



Pues sin escopeta ni balas, aún más difícil. Necesitas un broker en condiciones, no un banco para operar.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

Bueno, un buen día para las electricas en especial para las ENDESAS de Votín.

Mis IBE y GAS no andan mal tampoco. GAS ya en 13,02, a por la resistencia de los 13,07. Subo SL a 13 para cuando se de la vuelta, ya en beneficios (esta vez si, ya está puesto). Ya tendré tiempo de subirlo un poco más si veo que se acerca a los 13,07.

Las IBE sigo esperando a que pase con decisión los 4,72 para subir el SL.


----------



## vyk (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estoy jodido,
> el broker de bankinter ya ha prestado todas las acciones de amadeus para ir corto
> un pajaro que se escapa



Yo estoy en ello con Renta4.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

La banca francesa, italiana y alemana están lejísimos de sus máximos intradía. Tomen nota.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La banca francesa, italiana y alemana están lejísimos de sus máximos intradía. Tomen nota.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La banca francesa, italiana y alemana están lejísimos de sus máximos intradía. Tomen nota.



Janus el Eur/dolar te salto el stop?

Desde máximos ha tenido una buena corrección (y más que tendrá...)


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Bueno, un buen día para las electricas en especial para las ENDESAS de Votín.
> 
> Mis IBE y GAS no andan mal tampoco. GAS ya en 13,02, a por la resistencia de los 13,07. Subo SL a 13 para cuando se de la vuelta, ya en beneficios (esta vez si, ya está puesto). Ya tendré tiempo de subirlo un poco más si veo que se acerca a los 13,07.
> 
> Las IBE sigo esperando a que pase con decisión los 4,72 para subir el SL.



Con un sl tan ajustado lo mas facil es que te salte. Hay que tener paciencia.El 23 ibe presenta resultados

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

el euro-dolar tiene un H-C-H de libro , el rebote hasta 1,33 solo es un pullback a la clavicular , la proyeccion de caida es como minimo a 1,12 

pa que luego digan que MV es un troll , MV tiene en cuenta muchisimas cosas antes de poner en marcha sus operativas 8:


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con sl tan ajustado lo mas facil es que te salte. Hay que tener paciencia.El 23 ibe presenta los resultados
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



IBE tiene de momento más margen.

GAS es un poco una apuesta personal de que si no pasa de los 13,07 volverá al soporte de los 12,80, donde volvería a entrar.

Lo que más me joroba es en el broker naranja no tener SL dinámico.

De todas formas acepto sugerencias, que esto de poner SL parece un arte y soy malo de cojones con ello...


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus el Eur/dolar te salto el stop?
> 
> Desde máximos ha tenido una buena corrección (y más que tendrá...)



Sigo dentro, poca carga en 1,3208 y stop amplio en 1,3348.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Sigue indomable el DAX. Le cuesta coger la dirección, minutos de mamoneo.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo dentro, poca carga en 1,3208 y stop amplio en 1,3348.



Esta mañana entre a 1,3250, sl similar al suyo(un pelo mas alto) sp 1,298x.

A ver si cuadra


----------



## Seren (13 Feb 2012)

Cuando será momento de entrar en telefónica, si es que hubiere un momento...,se está distanciando bastante de los blue chips. Podría tener una corrección al alza fuerte en algún momento.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Cuando será momento de entrar en telefónica, si es que hubiere un momento...,se está distanciando bastante de los blue chips. Podría tener una corrección al alza fuerte en algún momento.



Acaba de perder el soporte de los 13,20.

Siguientes soportes: 13, 12,60, 12 .

A partir de 13 a mi me tentaría bastante. Pero mejor que comenten los expertos del foro


----------



## Seren (13 Feb 2012)

Apoyo que el euro debería irse para abajo si o si, en 1,20 hay un soporte pero debería ir más abajo aún. Pero lo de esta moneda es incompresible, paises en riesgo de default y ahí sigue, no creo que halla habido nunca un caso igual...en fin. Sería capaz de dispararse para arriba en caso que se viera un fin a la crisis europea, la risa vamos.


----------



## tortilla (13 Feb 2012)

Telealierta


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Apoyo que el euro debería irse para abajo si o si, en 1,20 hay un soporte pero debería ir más abajo aún. Pero lo de esta moneda es incompresible, paises en riesgo de default y ahí sigue, no creo que halla habido nunca un caso igual...en fin. Sería capaz de dispararse para arriba en caso que se viera un fin a la crisis europea, la risa vamos.



Eso es fácil, el resto de países se fían AUN MENOS del dólar.

Se dieron cuenta que a los usanos no les importa imprimir a muerte...


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes, por fin en casa y sin que haya ocurrido catástrofe alguna. 

Parece que el asunto no tiene hoy grandes emociones,


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2012)

¿veis buena entrada en GAMESA si baja a 3 o ya ha repetido demasiado el rebote y es probable que vaya más abajo?


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Si pierde los 3, podría empezar una nueva tendencia bajista. Hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Sobre el tema del dólar, yo también espero esa caída, con los siguientes objetivos. 1.26-1.24 y 1.20

Lo que pasa es que se está haciendo eterno...pero llegará (al menos eso espero)

Seguimos en la pomada...a ver si con la cercanía de apertura USA cierro objetivossssss...







Toma Pepón...como aguanta, más que un submarino debajo una gotera.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> _"El ibex muy cerca de la base de canal al igual que el Dax. 8824 y 6.722
> Si el Dax vuelve a pasar* 6764* e Ibex* 8.856* vendrá Pepón con ganas.
> Por debajo niveles poco relevantes y muy cercanos. Podría ser una jornada anodina hasta la apertura USA.
> Dax, por la zona baja 6.691-6634
> ...




El Ibex a punto de caramelo, primer nivel bajista. Más débil que el DAX.

Creo que lo va a arrastrar abajo...entonces será el Inferno para el índice patrio.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

es el veneno que llevan los cortos de MV


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿veis buena entrada en GAMESA si baja a 3 o ya ha repetido demasiado el rebote y es probable que vaya más abajo?



Esta muy fuerte en 3,pero en cuanto baje a 2,8 la caida a 2,48 seria inminente
Telef tiene mucha resistencia en 13,mucho confian en ella

La leches de las endesas encuentran resistencia a 16,pero ya caera
esta muy debil la venta en 15,8 a 15,9


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta muy fuerte en 3,pero en cuanto baje a 2,8 la caida a 2,48 seria inminente
> Telef tiene mucha resistencia en 13,mucho confian en ella
> 
> La leches de las endesas encuentran resistencia a 16,pero ya caera
> esta muy debil la venta en 15,8 a 15,9



La clave es la presentacion de resultados.Ibe el 23 Tef el 24, creo que gamesa los presentara esa misma semana.En principio creo que las ventas habran subido, otra cosa seran los beneficios que probablemente habran caido por inversiones y reestructuraciones. Arcelor y cocacola incrementaron sus ventas y sin embargo su beneficio cayo. Las inversiones que esta realizando cocacola deberian verse reflejadas en mayores ventas en el futuro.Personalmente me preocupa mas ver reducidas las ventas a q se reduzca el beneficio.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

Que pasa...Se ha pasado ya el año de tutela a Bankia?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La clave es la presentacion de resultados.Ibe el 23 Tef el 24, creo que gamesa los presentara esa misma semana.En principio creo que las ventas habran subido, otra cosa seran los beneficios que probablemente habran caido por inversiones y reestructuraciones. Arcelor y cocacola incrementaron sus ventas y sin embargo su beneficio cayo. Las inversiones que esta realizando cocacola deberian verse reflejadas en mayores ventas en el futuro.Personalmente me preocupa mas ver reducidas las ventas a q se reduzca el beneficio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



A Ibe le cuesta subir,los cortos le pesan mucho...y eso que todas las electricas suben


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

IBEX en negativo :baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Lo han vuelto a hacer... 1% arriba y después caída.

Vaya peñazo, donde estarán los días que pasaba por aquí tounel...


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

El Ibex está usando el 796 ahora como techo de canal...como el Dax toque niveles inferiores va a tener que aparecer Tonuel...


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A Ibe le cuesta subir,los cortos le pesan mucho...y eso que todas las electricas suben



Esta invirtiendo mucho dinero y aun no esta clara su estrategia. Su ultimo plan de negocio finalizaba este año, en esta junta deberia proponer un plan de viabilidad a 3-5 años.En su balance consolidado con empresas en eeuu, inglaterra y brasil suma una deuda de mas de 20000 mill. Enel o eon subrepasan esa cifra con creces. Las centrales de eon en alemania se apagaran en 2020. Enel y eon fuera de sus paises de origen funcionan de pena. Busca las burradas y mala reputacion que se estan labrando.Endesa en sudamerica y eon en españa (en este caso con facturas que ascienden a 2000 eu). Yo creo q la clave de iberdrola es saber que tal funcionara el primer proyecto de energia marina y trazar una estrategia como suministrador de energia para coches electricos. A priori nadie tiene su infraestructura pero es un futuro incierto. Igual hacen coches electricos con que ademas de usar corriente electrica utilicen placas solares, quien sabe. A dia de hoy lo dudo. Una placa solar cuesta mucho y no da suficiente autonomia.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

Señores, que ocurre?

Hay alguien ahí??

Les pongo una birras


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnologia-ga...ara-responder-a-los-movimientos-oculares.html


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Feb 2012)

Parece que esto se pone...


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señores, que ocurre?
> 
> Hay alguien ahí??
> 
> Les pongo una birras



Por hablar de algo...el otro día comentó que operaba en los USA.

Lo hace con plataforma tipo renta4 o igmakets...no??

Es que por banco no merece la pena...tema comisiones, tipos de cambio, etc....

Gamesa se acerca a los 3....habrá que vigilarla...aunque si esto sigue bajando me da a mi que gamesa no aguanta en 3...

Sinceramente creo que es hora de quedarse quietecito o llevando stops a rajatabla....


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Por hablar de algo...el otro día comentó que operaba en los USA.
> 
> Lo hace con plataforma tipo renta4 o igmakets...no??
> 
> ...



Es hora de esperar los resultados  Le tengo ganas a tef pero no baja de 13, el dividendo es en mayo y a estos niveles no esta nada mal.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Feb 2012)

Afilen sus colmillos:



> 13 Feb 2012
> Estimados clientes,
> *El AMF ha confirmado que ha levantado la prohibición de las posiciones cortas de Francia*. Por lo tanto, ya se puede operar en CFDs en posiciones bajistas en ACA:xpar, BNP:xpar, CNPP:xpar, CS:xpar, GLE:xpar, KN:xpar, CNAT:xpar & SCR:xpar.



¿Para cuando en Españistán? :rolleye:


PD: Edito: Es un mensaje de clicktrade.


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es hora de esperar los resultados  Le tengo ganas a tef pero no baja de 13, el dividendo es en mayo y a estos niveles no esta nada mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Tenga cuidado, siguiendo su razonamiento del dividendo compré a 15,15...contento estoy:vomito:

Era la epoca en que era rico y no usaba stopsloses:::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, siguiendo su razonamiento del dividendo compré a 15,15...contento estoy:vomito:
> 
> Era la epoca en que era rico y no usaba stopsloses:::ouch:



A ese precio era valorar tef por 80000 mill.A 13 seria por 60000 mill. creo q tenian un cash flow de 15000 todos los años, el descenso del beneficio es por la reestructuracion que esta haciendo a largo plazo deberia proporcionarla mas eficiencia. Intentare hacer alguna entrada si veo que su valoracion se pone entre 40000 y 50000 aun queda esperar.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Afilen sus colmillos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhm....

¿entonces es que el bajar va parar?
¿O nos posicionamos para meterle cortos contologordo a somierdé?


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Por hablar de algo...el otro día comentó que operaba en los USA.
> 
> Lo hace con plataforma tipo renta4 o igmakets...no??
> 
> ...



Verá, yo soy gacelilla recién incorporada, tuve que espabilar en la gestión de los ahorros por tristes motivos, aún estoy en primaria pero me parece un mundo interesante.

Al principio trabajaba con el broker de BBVA pero es el más caro del lugar, así que me pase a Bankinter y de momento disfruto del bono por traspaso de acciones y me sirve, si quiere le paso las tarifas.

Quizás es casualidad pero a fecha actual si he ganado algo sustancioso (por supuesto descontando comisiones y cambios) ha sido con las USA. También porque desde el 20 de enero no quiero entrar mucho en ibex y lo de los cortos aún no sé como funcionan


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Verá, yo soy gacelilla recién incorporada, tuve que espabilar en la gestión de los ahorros por tristes motivos, aún estoy en primaria pero me parece un mundo interesante.
> 
> Al principio trabajaba con el broker de BBVA pero es el más caro del lugar, así que me pase a Bankinter y de momento disfruto del bono por traspaso de acciones y me sirve, si quiere le paso las tarifas.
> 
> Quizás es casualidad pero a fecha actual si he ganado algo sustancioso (por supuesto descontando comisiones y cambios) ha sido con las USA. También porque desde el 20 de enero no quiero entrar mucho en ibex y lo de los cortos aún no sé como funcionan



Tambien tengo el bono bankinter, pero no sabia que valiese para mercado internacional.

Voy a echar un ojo....de ese mercado tienen alguna en mente??


----------



## J-Z (13 Feb 2012)

_Mañana viene Yogi _


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Tambien tengo el bono bankinter, pero no sabia que valiese para mercado internacional.
> 
> Voy a echar un ojo....de ese mercado tienen alguna en mente??



Les dará la risa a todos pero estoy con un ojo puesto en las que recomienda el analisto del pelo tazón, 3M y Boeing, :o:o


de Hercules acabo de salir y anque me ha salido muy rentable no vuelvo por el momento, vigilo tambien Netflix donde repetí un par de veces y todas aquellas que nombra el señor Janus


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

POr favor, por unos días en rojo y para poder disfrutar del oso guanoso....absténganse de pronosticar guanos y guanas.....siempre lo digo, cuando por aquí se anuncia guano, al día siguiente pepón aparece en escena....no falla....me juego con usted una caña y pincho de tortilla, j-z!!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

pequeña trampa para gacelillas y mini leoncios , es lo que tuvimos hoy en el IBEX


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2012)

Que movimiento mas raro ha hecho iberpapel

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Afilen sus colmillos:
> 
> ¿Para cuando en Españistán? :rolleye:
> 
> PD: Edito: Es un mensaje de clicktrade.



Ya iba siendo hora de que quitaran esa estúpida medida, en hispanistán no lo veremos en breve porque ya sabemos que al PePe todo esto se la trae la pairo.

PD: espero equivocarme, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2012)

se ha cambiado el diseño de la pagina??


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todo depende Cayo Lara (IRPF), quién lo diría..........::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

al final la importante plaza financiera es la unica que cerro en rojo :XX:


----------



## Mulder (13 Feb 2012)

[mode MUlderVIVIENTE: ON]
Les anuncié el viernes que las bolsas iban a bajarr-arrr-arrr y uds. no me hicieronnnn-onnn-onnn caso, deben fiarrrr-arrr-arrr-se de mi, yo soy el único que les dice la verdad y les proooo-rrooo-rooo-tejo de los leoncios, yo nunca me equivoco, truuu-rrruuu-rrruuuuust meeee.
[mode MUlderVIVIENTE: off]

::

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Parece que hemos comenzado otra semana de vencimiento a lo grande y como mandan los cánones, con una guerra tremenda de contratos. La sesión ha sido de meter voluimen negativo de principio a fin, destacan los 540 contratos a la venta que han metido a las 13:50 en 8825 y los 502 que han vendido a las 17:25 en 8780, ha habido más pero eso es lo más destacado.

En subasta han vendido unos 82 contratos, poco para lo que ha sido la sesión de hoy.

En resumen, toca coger lo que diga con pinzas porque ahora se ve una cosa pero con tanto contrato pueden haber hecho otra muy distinta. Tenemos saldo fuertemente vendedor, subasta ligeramente vendedora y precio en lugar indeterminado. Para mañana espero más bajadas en el gap y/o la primera parte de la sesión, pero ya saben que hay que coger esto con pinzas en cualquier momento le meten un tocho de contratos y le dan la vuelta.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> [mode MUlderVIVIENTE: ON]
> Les anuncié el viernes que las bolsas iban a bajarr-arrr-arrr y uds. no me hicieronnnn-onnn-onnn caso, deben fiarrrr-arrr-arrr-se de mi, yo soy el único que les dice la verdad y les proooo-rrooo-rooo-tejo de los leoncios, yo nunca me equivoco, truuu-rrruuu-rrruuuuust meeee.
> [mode MUlderVIVIENTE: off]
> 
> ...



no fue el viernes , fue el jueves :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

Que opinan de Nvidia, parece que esta a punto de caramelo para entrar si pasa de los 16,6$.

Mi problema es que aún no se marcarme objetivos para salir... pero bueno, no voy mal

Ah, si algún alma caritativa me dijese como subir gráficos a tamaño decente lo intentaria

Thanks


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

Un poco peligrosa esta ultima caida, no???








no se como saldra este....en yahoofinance das a grafico simple.....y ya lo pones como foto normal


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Un poco peligrosa esta ultima caida, no???
> 
> 
> no se como saldra este....en yahoofinance das a grafico simple.....y ya lo pones como foto normal



Pero a mi lo que me gustaría es poner los míos, con sus canales,sus resistencias soportes y todas las cosas.

Debería pasar de los 16,5. Mientras esto no ocurra a seguir vigilando, puede ocurrir en un par de días


----------



## vyk (13 Feb 2012)

Guanas noches...

*Fitch baja el rating de Santander, BBVA, Caixabank y Bankia debido al riesgo país*

Fitch baja el rating de Santander, BBVA, Caixabank y Bankia debido al riesgo país - elEconomista.es


----------



## vyk (13 Feb 2012)

Y de postre:

ÚLTIMA HORA:S&P también rebaja el rating a 15 entidades financieras españolas (20:00)


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2012)

Está descontado...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2012)

madre de dios.........
SP más pepon que nunca


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Eurooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2012)

Andaos con mucho cuidado con timofónica. Está para el arrastre.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Andaos con mucho cuidado con timofónica. Está para el arrastre.



La veremos con un dígito...


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eurooooo!!!!!!!!!!



Mierda me salto el SL dinámico a 1.3210 esta tarde(hasta ahora no he podido meterme...)

Bueno 40 pipos, no esta mal.


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La veremos con un dígito...



Apuesto por ello. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mierda me salto el SL dinámico a 1.3210 esta tarde(hasta ahora no he podido meterme...)
> 
> Bueno 40 pipos, no esta mal.



:8: hay que empezar a pensar en jrande amigo :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2012)

No hay dolor...

Los inversores bajistas controlan la cifra récord del 7,49% en Gamesa - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hay dolor...
> 
> Los inversores bajistas controlan la cifra récord del 7,49% en Gamesa - elEconomista.es



Como siempre informacion sesgada,mas que informar "el economista",desinforma
La realidad ,ya estamos cansados de repetirlo,es que tiene mas del 20%
La hostia que les van a meter a los gamesinos sera sonada


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :8: hay que empezar a pensar en jrande amigo :rolleye:



40 pipos de viaje en unas horas... yo los firmaba si fuese a diario, pero ya se que usted mueve millones de euros y unos pocos de miles ni le van ni le vienen.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 40 pipos de viaje en unas horas... yo los firmaba si fuese a diario, pero ya se que usted mueve millones de euros y unos pocos de miles ni le van ni le vienen.



) es solo que la operacion bajista en euro-dolar es muy segura , solo hay una mas segura para MV y es corto en el IBEX pero vamos estan para aprovechar un recorrido muy gordo


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ) es solo que la operacion bajista en euro-dolar es muy segura , solo hay una mas segura para MV y es corto en el IBEX pero vamos estan para aprovechar un recorrido muy gordo



Ya, pero los stop están para que una operación muy segura que genera 40 pips a favor, no me deje al mes con 15 pips a favor.

Le suena tef de 13,60@12,99 y vendida finalmente a 13,4x en el descuento?
Fue su última operación cantada.

Pero bueno, no dejo de aprender...


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mierda me salto el SL dinámico a 1.3210 esta tarde(hasta ahora no he podido meterme...)
> 
> Bueno 40 pipos, no esta mal.



Eso, eso ......... déjalo todo para el resto. Poco a poco, y con muchas dificultades, esto ya va cogiendo cierto sabor a guano. Queda todavía por emplatar pero lo que se ha olido de la cazuela, huele bien.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso, eso ......... déjalo todo para el resto. Poco a poco, y con muchas dificultades, esto ya va cogiendo cierto sabor a guano. Queda todavía por emplatar pero lo que se ha olido de la cazuela, huele bien.



Si usted se lleva unos pips más gracias a mi operación, de verdad que me alegro 

Aunque me temo que el que movía los mercados es el ya desaparecido ghkghk


----------



## faraico (13 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero a mi lo que me gustaría es poner los míos, con sus canales,sus resistencias soportes y todas las cosas.
> 
> Debería pasar de los 16,5. Mientras esto no ocurra a seguir vigilando, puede ocurrir en un par de días



Pues hombre,desconozco como se pasa un grafico desde esas plataformas a el internec.

Pero imagino que sera guardar el grafico en jpg y luego subirlo a una web de imagenes como TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting....

No se si te refieres a eso,a ver si algun graficoadicto nos ilumina

Nvidia sigue igual que antes....16,2


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2012)

DAX, que pierda los 6740 y empieza una sesión de guano.


----------



## FranR (13 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya, pero los stop están para que una operación muy segura que genera 40 pips a favor, no me deje al mes con 15 pips a favor.
> 
> Le suena tef de 13,60@12,99 y vendida finalmente a 13,4x en el descuento?
> Fue su última operación cantada.
> ...




Como le siga el juego, al final saldrá mosqueado. Haga como otros, ignorado y se acabó.

Como dijo el otro día alguien no es simplemente un troll, es algo más. Lo que no se es cual es su límite de ridículo... espero que no se esté echando gallolas a nuestra salud, cada vez que contestemos...::


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Nvidia sigue igual que antes....16,2



Si parece que no despega,

Veremos mañana, si Netflix se comienza a subir igual me monto en el caballito otra vez.

Seria la tercera vez, a ver como evoluciona ::


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Se vuelven a teñir algo de rojo el eurodolar, ..... Tengan cuidado no vaya a ser una trampa previa a buscar los máximos en SP (hasta 1370). Hay que montarse con stop ajustado. El SP es quien manda.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se vuelven a teñir algo de rojo el eurodolar, ..... Tengan cuidado no vaya a ser una trampa previa a buscar los máximos en SP (hasta 1370). Hay que montarse con stop ajustado. El SP es quien manda.



alguna recomendación usana?

HERO que te parece (se mantiene en forma) y FSLR ha bajado un pico


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> alguna recomendación usana?
> 
> HERO que te parece (se mantiene en forma) y FSLR ha bajado un pico



No está ahora el rollo para mucho. Las solares tienen futuro pero hoy han cerrado muchas muy lejos de los máximos por lo que pudieran corregir algo para después tomar impulso. El problema es que una corrección con la subida que han tenido, puede ser la leche.
Yo entré el viernes en HERO en 2,20 y vendí hoy en 2,24 en cuanto lo ví flaquear ..... y eso que andaba empalmado viendo que abría con gap por encima de 2,32. Pero era un espejismo.

A mí personalmente, First Solar no me gusta un huevo. Tiene una capitalización muy alta como para tener un performance de multiplicar, algo que puede pasar perfectamente en otros valores más pequeños.

Yo voy a esperar los próximos días porque no se va a perder ningún tren. De hecho, para el futuro de las solares, lo mejor que puede pasar al SP es que lo suban hasta el triple techo (1570 aprox). Con ese recorrido, las solares se desparramarían. No hay nada descartable porque el guano del SP está por ver en un año de elecciones. Ya sé que tiene que llegar pero viendo las velas desde diciembre, se ve claramente que está manipulado. De hecho, mirate la vela del primer día del año. Fué un "here i am", con un par de pelotas.

Aquí no vale la anticipación, hay que ser reactivo porque te cazan a la mínima. Ahora está, para scalping, muy bien el DAX y el eurodolar así como el cruce AUS/USD.

Las carboneras están reventadas. Ahí hay que esperar un poquito porque pueden dar muy buenas señales (cortas si pierden soporte como puede ocurrir en las Patriot o en James River).

Por cierto, ya están habilitados los cortos sobre la banca francesa, no así sobre la española. Mira bien a Societe Generale, está justo en la fuerte resistencia que le ha contenido durante mucho tiempo.

Sobre Hercules Offshore, pues qué decir. Le metí un corto sobre la resistencia en 5 y me lo llevaron (un nuevo ejemplo de para qué sirven los stop loss). Ha subido como si tuviera un pepino de pica pica en el culo. Ya puede ser tarde o desde luego no aconsejable porque la referencia del stop está muy lejos. Convendría esperar a una corrección, que llegará, y ver si rebota en el ahora soporte de 5. Es un valor que no admite errores. Te limpian un 10% sin que te enteres en un par de sesiones. Luego ya no se quiere salir por no asumir esas rápidas pérdidas .... e inversor para toda la vida.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Cierro el corto en eurodolar (abierto en 1,3208) con 50 pipos de reward. No llevaba mucha carga pero está bien.

A ver mañana cómo va el tema y cómo se comporta Barclays (ahí si llego cargador de tres cuartos).


----------



## Estilicón (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como siempre informacion sesgada,mas que informar "el economista",desinforma
> La realidad ,ya estamos cansados de repetirlo,es que tiene mas del 20%
> La hostia que les van a meter a los gamesinos sera sonada



Pregunta desde el desconocimiento. Cuando hablamos de acciones prestadas, ¿estamos hablando de cfds?.

Es que si estamos hablando de cfds, estaríamos incurriendo en el error de que todas esas acciones prestadas son cortos, y no sería cierto. Probablemente la mayor parte, pero ni mucho menos todas. A mi por ejemplo en Abengoa, mi broker me deja pedir acciones prestadas vía cfd, pero no en corto, solo me deja comprar primero y vender después.

Por cierto, Votin, he encontrado esta página que probablemente te gustará 

tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Ya no respetan ni las noches...

Moody's recorta el rating de seis países europeos, entre ellos España - elEconomista.es


----------



## vyk (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No está ahora el rollo para mucho. Las solares tienen futuro pero hoy han cerrado muchas muy lejos de los máximos por lo que pudieran corregir algo para después tomar impulso. El problema es que una corrección con la subida que han tenido, puede ser la leche.
> Yo entré el viernes en HERO en 2,20 y vendí hoy en 2,24 en cuanto lo ví flaquear ..... y eso que andaba empalmado viendo que abría con gap por encima de 2,32. Pero era un espejismo.
> 
> A mí personalmente, First Solar no me gusta un huevo. Tiene una capitalización muy alta como para tener un performance de multiplicar, algo que puede pasar perfectamente en otros valores más pequeños.
> ...



¿Y qué me decís de esta?

Talisman Energy Inc. (USA): NYSE:TLM quotes & news - Google Finance

Yo entré el Viernes.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Y qué me decís de esta?
> 
> Talisman Energy Inc. (USA): NYSE:TLM quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Yo entré el Viernes.



Buen hallazgo. Espero que entraras bajista.

Viene de una gran bajada y estaría formando lo que podría ser un triángulo de continuación bajista. Digo lo que "estaría" porque hay que ver cómo se confirma, pero tiene muchas papeletas para que así sea. Fíjate que los máximos cada vez son menores y eso es un claro síntoma de debilidad.

Además tiene el suficiente volumen como para entrar y salir con cierta facilidad así como ausencia de trallazos en las velas. Está anticipando lo que podría ser un gran movimiento porque la parte final del triángulo se está desarrollando con incremento de volumen. Acumulación?. Está por ver.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No está ahora el rollo para mucho. Las solares tienen futuro pero hoy han cerrado muchas muy lejos de los máximos por lo que pudieran corregir algo para después tomar impulso. El problema es que una corrección con la subida que han tenido, puede ser la leche.
> Yo entré el viernes en HERO en 2,20 y vendí hoy en 2,24 en cuanto lo ví flaquear ..... y eso que andaba empalmado viendo que abría con gap por encima de 2,32. Pero era un espejismo.
> 
> A mí personalmente, First Solar no me gusta un huevo. *Tiene una capitalización muy alta como para tener un performance de multiplicar, algo que puede pasar perfectamente en otros valores más pequeños*.
> ...



gracias, mañana si puedes me explicas esto de la performance que multiplicar (yo de fundamentales poquito), no es un chicharro como Hsol, Csiq, si puedes también me explicas lo de la capitalización tenía el concepto de cuanto mayor, mejor.
me voy a dormir............ buenas noches


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Cuanto menor sea la capitalizacion mas baratas estas comprando las acciones. Una capitalizacion alta solo beneficia a la empresa ( consigue mayor financiacion a traves de ampliaciones y puede opar a otras mas pequeñas pagando en accs---caso de google)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Es un error muy comun analizar los precios de las acciones sin mas sin mirar el precio total de la empresa. Caf----cotiza a 400 y vale 1300 mill. Tef cotiza a 13 y vale mas de 60000 mill

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Buen hallazgo. Espero que entraras bajista.
> 
> Viene de una gran bajada y estaría formando lo que podría ser un triángulo de continuación bajista. Digo lo que "estaría" porque hay que ver cómo se confirma, pero tiene muchas papeletas para que así sea. Fíjate que los máximos cada vez son menores y eso es un claro síntoma de debilidad.
> 
> Además tiene el suficiente volumen como para entrar y salir con cierta facilidad así como ausencia de trallazos en las velas. Está anticipando lo que podría ser un gran movimiento porque la parte final del triángulo se está desarrollando con incremento de volumen. Acumulación?. Está por ver.



Estooo...:fiufiu: llámame insensato, pero voy largo. Eso si, con mucha precaución. Es mi "apuesta" para este 2012. De todas formas tendré muy presentes tus apreciaciones, porque yo en este mundillo todavía estoy en pañales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

sobre *[First Solar]*






Está en la base del canal habiendo completado el retroceso del 62%.

En mi opinión hay que esperar, puede que se lance a hacer un tercer impulso o ien que esta subida haya sido una corrección. Bien es cierto que los indicadores están sobrevendidos y girando, pero ay! ¿cuantas veces han estado sobrevendidos, nosostros largos, y el precio seguir cayendo?

Pues eso, a ver que pasa en la jornada de hoy.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya no respetan ni las noches...
> 
> Moody's recorta el rating de seis países europeos, entre ellos España - elEconomista.es



Es que al becario se le había pasado que hoy había subastas soberanas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Es que al becario se le había pasado que hoy había subastas soberanas...



Ciertamente sospechoso las fechas de publicación de las calificaciones.

O bien las agencias son unas defensoras de los inversores, y publican estas bajadas el dia antes de la subasta para proteger al inversor; o bien son parte intersada.....:fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ciertamente sospechoso las fechas de publicación de las calificaciones.
> 
> O bien las agencias son unas defensoras de los inversores, y publican estas bajadas el dia antes de la subasta para proteger al inversor; o bien son parte intersada.....:fiufiu:




O puede ser que...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

A los guanos dias :Baile:

a ver si dejamos correr las plusvis libremente :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> gracias, mañana si puedes me explicas esto de la performance que multiplicar (yo de fundamentales poquito), no es un chicharro como Hsol, Csiq, si puedes también me explicas lo de la capitalización tenía el concepto de cuanto mayor, mejor.
> me voy a dormir............ buenas noches



Me refiero a que ya es una empresa con cierto volumen de negocios por lo que es dificil que su capitalización se multiplique por "n". O al menos, más difícil que en otras de menor tamaño y son más apuesta.

Eso sí, a favor tiene que es más improbable que quiebre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> O puede ser que...



Ha muerto un mutante...



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Cuidadin con

*[Talisman Energy]*







¿Esta haciendo una figura de continuación verdad? (En la esquina superior derecha está el precio en escala diaría). Si es así, ojete calor. El triángulo la está respetando al dedillo. 
Precación si pierde los 12.4 y más si cae por debajo de 12.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Joder, le han metido cortos con ganas a somierde.... ::
..... empanao de mi, el -3% fué ayer ::


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Alemania ya esta verde.

Cagoendiez.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Rayajos en el DAX, no lo quieren dejar caer. Puro scalping lo que se puede hacer porque más allá no aguanta nada.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Dentro de SAN otra vez a 6,4.
A ver si robo manzanitas.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Qué HDLGP. La vela en horas del DAX viene a desarmar en el cortísimo plazo la estructura bajista que venía mandando.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Lo que ha sido un buen long-short. Qué bárbaro!.

Instagram

Y el tremendo éxito del iphone y cómo impacta en la P&L de Apple.

Apple’s Monster Quarter In Charts - SplatF


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Deporte de alto riesgo:

Unicredito está apoyándose en los 4 que antes era gran resistencia y ahora soporte. El stop es mandatory.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2012)

BME a su rollo, haciendo las delicias del respetable con su habitual Juanpalomismo.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Going up! .......................


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Señores, a ver si dejan caer el Dax para que el Ibex corra libre, que los vencimientos apremian... XD


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Hoy estan flojas las endesas y parece que los hoteles flojean tambien ,esperaremos ,lo mismo hay suerte y bajan a la zona de 2,4


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Hoygan! estoy revisando post y no veo la más mínima colaboración de FranR y el Sr. Pollastre.

Dejen ustedes de manipular el mercado y halluden un poco!


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Antena 3TV tiene un chart precioso. Largos en 5,04.

Puede fallar pero el r/r es bueno en términos de probabilidad. Ha roto un suelo de bastante tiempo, se fugó con volumen y ha buscado a tomar aire sobre la neck-line. De estas, más funcionan que fallan.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Veo mucha cautela

¿hay subasta o algo así?


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoygan! estoy revisando post y no veo la más mínima colaboración de FranR y el Sr. Pollastre.
> 
> Dejen ustedes de manipular el mercado y halluden un poco!




eh.... qué... ah, sí... halludar.... es que, verá, en estos momentos me ayo intentando ganarme la vida y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veo mucha cautela
> 
> ¿hay subasta o algo así?



Yes

Espaa afronta una nueva subasta de deuda tras la rebaja de Moody's | Economa


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> eh.... qué... ah, sí... halludar.... es que, verá, en estos momentos me ayo intentando ganarme la vida y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Pensé que a estas horas ya tendría resuelto el día...

Que decepción... has MV aporta más datos que ustec::


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Antena 3TV tiene un chart precioso. Largos en 5,04.
> 
> Puede fallar pero el r/r es bueno en términos de probabilidad. Ha roto un suelo de bastante tiempo, se fugó con volumen y ha buscado a tomar aire sobre la neck-line. De estas, más funcionan que fallan.



Volumen????
Has entrado con 2354,a este valor se le ve todo ,solo llevan negociados 11406 acc y tu eres el 20% de hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Si que la hay sr. Pepitoria.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Volumen????
> Has entrado con 2354,a este valor se le ve todo ,solo llevan negociados 11406 acc y tu eres el 20% de hoy



JUAS

Janus actuando ghk style...


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Volumen????
> Has entrado con 2354,a este valor se le ve todo ,solo llevan negociados 11406 acc y tu eres el 20% de hoy



Amigo, bastante más que eso. Cursado en OTC de Igmarkets!.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, bastante más que eso. Cursado en OTC de Igmarkets!.



Yo lo veo un valor bastante canijo
que tengas suerte en tu largo


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

IBEX: Nivel relevante 8769

Nivel con alta probabilidad: 8.662

El canal principal recorrido de cabo a rabo. 


Dax: 6.751-6.697 

6.623 nivel relevante.

Suerte y Plusvis.


----------



## tortilla (14 Feb 2012)

DAX diario, probabilidad de guano altas. Pero guano se ha perdido y no llega.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro de SAN otra vez a 6,4.
> A ver si robo manzanitas.



Saltó el stop, ganancias para comisiones y unas pipas.


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2012)

El tesoro coloca 5400 "minolles" a menor interés que en Enero. Jódete Moody´s.

Ojo para los que estéis dentro...que a lo mejor se da la vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dax: 6.751-6.697



Y además, el 6697 coincide exactamente con la Maqinot inferior. Sin duda un suelo a tener muy en cuenta, si llegamos a tocarlo....

No pierda de vista el 6678, se me acaba de formar ahora mismo así como el que no quiere la cosa, con alerta sonora de inmersión incluída por parte de la AI ::::


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Están un poco espesitos hoy.... 

venga coooño, que sólo necesito una operación más para cerrar... joder qué cansinos. 

Como echo de menos a mis queridos leoncios medianos, cuando se tiran un buen rato sin aparecer :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y además, el 6697 coincide exactamente con la Maqinot inferior. Sin duda un suelo a tener muy en cuenta, si llegamos a tocarlo....
> 
> No pierda de vista el 6678, se me acaba de formar ahora mismo así como el que no quiere la cosa, con alerta sonora de inmersión incluída por parte de la AI ::::



Las embestidas entre las 08:00 y 08:30 se pararon en 6700, aprox. el nivel que mencionan. Desde ahí, para arriba.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y además, el 6697 coincide exactamente con la Maqinot inferior. Sin duda un suelo a tener muy en cuenta, si llegamos a tocarlo....
> 
> No pierda de vista el 6678, se me acaba de formar ahora mismo así como el que no quiere la cosa, con alerta sonora de inmersión incluída por parte de la AI ::::



Esperaremos esos suelos. De momento alguna operación pero sin mucho recorrido.

Vamos a preparar una entrada corto S.L. en la siguiente vela roja 1 min.

Seguimos esperando...al final se planta en techo de canal (mejor )


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Como compran papel...

Es el ansia viva


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Ahora si...vamos al lío.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Joder, SL saltado en el Dax, se quedarán agusto los cabritos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Es que al becario se le había pasado que hoy había subastas soberanas...



Pues ha salido mas barata que la anterior

Ya es que ni los ratingnazos son lo que eran


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, SL saltado en el Dax, se quedarán agusto los cabritos.



Lo mío ha sido pura suerte.. he estado a punto de entrar en la vela de 10.58. Pero no le he visto suficiente cuerpo rojo para meterle...


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX: Nivel relevante 8769
> 
> Nivel con alta probabilidad: 8.662
> 
> ...



Esta zona del DAX (negrita) de momento, ha dado operaciones ganadoras.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Latigazo ready???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

joer con el peponismo ::


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Ahora sin tocar nada hasta que vuelva a 6750 (si lo hace).

Operación corta cerrada para que alguien se pague una bolsa pipas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora sin tocar nada hasta que vuelva a 6750 (si lo hace).
> 
> Operación corta cerrada para que alguien se pague una bolsa pipas...



Supongo que para confirmar que ha sido una fuga falsa de su nivel superior, verdad?


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Latigazo ready???



Lo que les de la gana... hay relevante en 6803 y Maginot en 6851, así que fíjese si tienen cuerda para jugar ...


Edit: impresionante... hacía meses, pero meses, que no veía una velocidad de mercado tal que la AI no llega por milisegundos a cerrar operaciones. Me acaban de dejar fuera de un buen profit por 2 ms. más o menos.

Estos leoncios parece que han ido al Yo Soy Tonto (mediaMarkt) y se han comprado ordenadores nuevos


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Larga otra vez en SAN.
Venga pepón, a romper el SL de MV


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que para confirmar que ha sido una fuga falsa de su nivel superior, verdad?



No, para darme dos puntos en el ojal...

P.D. 40 puntos no es una fuga falsa, es una visita de Rocko Roncanroll inesperada.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Ahora en serio.

Solo actúo en cortos, porque los indicadores me indican que todo esta con predisposición a caer, y para entrar en corto tengo que hacerlo dentro de los canales principales. Así que si salta por arriba y no tengo ningún relevante arriba, pues a esperar.

Lo que si me traigo es una contestación que le dejé ayer al Sr. Tortilla sobre un 6895 que comentó...




FranR dijo:


> El jueves el indicador del dax se me puso en casi máximos, creo que lo dije por aquí.
> 
> La bajada ha relajado el indicador, por lo que *a muy corto plazo le podría quedar un tirón al alza, muy rápido* (aunque sigue dando señales muy bajistas, por lo que seguiré usando los niveles para meter cortos). *Yo tendría en cuenta superar los 6800 de nuevo, para en dos o tres sesiones poder ver esa cifra*.



Así que saliendo del intradía puro y duro....podemos tener una sorpresita. Veamos si no quieren ver los 800...o sí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

aporte importantísmo:

*HASTA los HUEVOS de los GRAFOS DIRIGIDOS, HASTA los HUEVOS!*


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> aporte importantísmo:
> 
> *HASTA los HUEVOS de los GRAFOS DIRIGIDOS, HASTA los HUEVOS!*


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Pues con el relevante de Pollastre en 6803 y la importancia de ese 6800, no creo que fuera mala idea jugar duro contra ese nivel en corto.ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

DAX cae, gacelas se suman al corto, cuando este lleno, latigazo de nuevo a esos 6800. Mandrilada gacelera y tan felices.
Se aceptan apuestas 

O no....::


P.S.: @ Mr. Pollastre ¿*GLEE*? WTF


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga otra vez en SAN.
> Venga pepón, a romper el SL de MV



no el SL no :XX:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> DAX cae, gacelas se suman al corto, cuando este lleno, latigazo de nuevo a esos 6800. Mandrilada gacelera y tan felices.
> Se aceptan apuestas
> 
> 
> P.S.: @ Mr. Pollastre ¿*GLEE*? WTF



Aquí va:

Espero que cuando caiga no toque los 6750...porque me entra orden

Mejor subida a los 6.800 -6.809 se suben las gacelas y se mete vendido "mesie" y pegan un bajonazo hasta 6750, donde el mendas meterá un SP, esperando los niveles inferiores.

Si es así, sepan que ya tengo en mente el reloj que me compraré con parte las plusvis....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

*Mi tesssssooooro*






edit: algun día, algún dia inocho:


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí va:
> 
> Espero que cuando caiga no toque los 6750...porque me entra orden
> 
> ...



Fanfarron... XD


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

¿ estan esperando que entren las gacelas ? )

pues entonces entrar


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Vaya peponazo con BME
Alguien se va a sacar una buena pasta esta mañana


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Señor GT un Corum Golden Bridge...eso si mola.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Fanfarron... XD



No crea, ya tengo hecho el pedido...


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Feb 2012)

nah, los indices piden a gritos una caidita....... pero ellos no lo permitiran!!!

son gente mala, nos privan de nuestro guano ::

es mas, el 29 hay otro manguerazo, asi q o guaneamos pronto o cuando hacen pepon ya no hay stop ::


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya peponazo con BME
> Alguien se va a sacar una buena pasta esta mañana



Servidora :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señor GT un Corum Golden Bridge...eso si mola.









La imagen es de la página *geek*watches.com

_Con ezo ze lo digo tó_

Meanwhile, at Mr FranR's Home

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DvkCDz85uNU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Servidora :cook:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Peponazo de la semana BME ...................4.98%


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> imagen enorme



Sr. ghkghk...su imagen se ha llevado por delante dos cores de mi equipo...

Así no hay quien ejpecule...


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Servidora :cook:



Aquí, la Srta. Ajetreo abandonando su trading desk una vez terminada la jornada ::::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. ghkghk...su imagen se ha llevado por delante dos cores de mi equipo...
> 
> Así no hay quien ejpecule...




Pero si burbuja redimensiona... :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2012)

Wert: "En España tenemos un problema con el dopaje"
porqué tenemos la manía de infravalorarnos (los españoles) y pensar que lo nuestro es lo peor........


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero si burbuja redimensiona... :Aplauso:



Ya, pero no se porqué la primera carga mi ordenador la abre completa..:S.

Una vez cargada la primera vez ya no da problemas...pero que mas da...Peponazo again.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya, pero no se porqué la primera carga mi ordenador la abre completa..:S.
> 
> Una vez cargada la primera vez ya no da problemas...pero que mas da...Peponazo again.



Sip, corrección 32% del la caida.

QUEREMOS MÁS. PODEMOS!


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Wert: "En España tenemos un problema con el dopaje"
> porqué tenemos la manía de infravalorarnos (los españoles) y pensar que lo nuestro es lo peor........



No dispongo de datos, ver si alguien lo sabe....pero creo que en España tenemos los mismos casos de dopaje que en toda Europa junta...algo así leí...pero desconozco si es en un deporte concreto o en todos...ienso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

¿ Descubriendo las bondades del caché local de su navegador, Sr. franR ? 


tsk tsk... estos operadores que provienen de los trading desks... si es que no puede ser :XX::XX:



FranR dijo:


> Ya, pero no se porqué la primera carga mi ordenador la abre completa..:S.
> 
> Una vez cargada la primera vez ya no da problemas...pero que mas da...Peponazo again.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No dispongo de datos, ver si alguien lo sabe....pero creo que en España tenemos los mismos casos de dopaje que en toda Europa junta...algo así leí...pero desconozco si es en un deporte concreto o en todos...ienso:



De esto no conozco mucho pero creo que tenemos es una legislación distinta, por eso se quejan los franceses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Respecto a lo del dopaje,

Otra razón que es muy típico por estos lares el querer ser el mejor sin dar un palo al agua... (expresión marinera donde las haya)


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No dispongo de datos, ver si alguien lo sabe....pero creo que en España tenemos los mismos casos de dopaje que en toda Europa junta...algo así leí...pero desconozco si es en un deporte concreto o en todos...ienso:



Tema complicado. No se puede generalizar con todo el deporte.

Por ejemplo en deportes donde el consumo de oxigeno es importante, esfuerzos prolongados, pues tienen la EPO. En España hemos tenido casos por EPO y grandes operaciones con deportistas nacionales e internacionales. Somos una potencia en medio-fondo, fondo, ciclismo, etc...pues damos positivos especialmente por esos productos.
Paises donde su potencial es en pruebas explosivas, pues hablamos de THG, pues dan positivos esos países especialmente.

El problema es que nos han puesto en el disparadero por operaciones ,Puerto y la última que no me acuerdo. 

Anexo:Casos de dopaje en el deporte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No me quiero extender, porque este foro es de bolsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




: : : :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De esto no conozco mucho pero creo que tenemos es una legislación distinta, por eso se quejan los franceses.



Desconozco el tema, buscando he encontrado el mapa del dopaje...a 2009, eso si...

Belgica los primeros, despues Espanha y luego Australia...

Salud | El dopaje, la trampa de los atletas

No sé lo de la legislación.....pero imagino que para pruebas comunes será la misma...no tiene sentido si no...pero vamos, que ni idea....


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a lo del dopaje,
> 
> Otra razón que es muy típico por estos lares el querer ser el mejor sin dar un palo al agua... (expresión marinera donde las haya)



Eso no es del todo cierto, el que se dopa es porque su cuerpo no le permite acumular más entrenos de calidad. Es decir, el dopaje permite ampliar los límites del cuerpo para asimilar cargas.

En definitiva, si yo me meto dos chutes de THG no voy a bajar de 10.50, primero porque no los valgo y segundo porque no entreno como para sacarle rendimiento al producto.

Para no abrir mas respuestas:

Francia tiene los sistemas de detección de dopaje más avanzados del mundo. Así que si vemos que un deportista se pierde una gran competición allí por un problemilla inesperado. En algunos casos es porque no ha podido eliminar el producto de su cuerpo y los trazadores (o como se llamen) pueden sacarle algo. (Ejemplo de la mínima cantidad encontrada en el cuerpo de contador...el sistema era tan bueno que encontraron restos)

En los últimos años buscaban restos de plástico en sangre, ya que las transfusiones completas con sangre limpia no dejaban rastro de productos...pero si del plástico de las bolsas.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Como ven la probabilidad de bajar hoy de 8750 en el indice patrio?


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> : : : :XX: :XX: :XX:



Mi no comprender ¿No está de acuerdo?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me quiero extender, porque este foro es de bolsa.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi no comprender ¿No está de acuerdo?



No esta deacuerdo en que el hilo sea de bolsa...

Ahora una manita please xd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi no comprender ¿No está de acuerdo?



El foro es de bolsa... y de coches, futbolines, peliculas de zombies, relojes, vinos y ginebras....


Y respecto a lo del dopaje, se le ve con más conocimiento que yo. Así que _Silentium Amyclas prendidit_ ::


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi no comprender ¿No está de acuerdo?



El pirata se refiere aquí se ha hablado de pechos, cervezas, vinos, jamones, coches, relojes, ipads, por supuesto de ginebras y yat4es, etc....por cruzar tres post de dopaje no va a pasar nada....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> El pirata se refiere aquí se ha hablado de pechos, cervezas, vinos, jamones, coches, relojes, ipads, por supuesto de ginebras y yat4es, etc....por cruzar tres post de dopaje no va a pasar nada....



De pechos? Pase el link de los posts, que ese día no leí el hilo :XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De pechos? Pase el link de los posts, que ese día no leí el hilo :XX:



¿Alguien dijo pechos?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El foro es de bolsa... y de coches, futbolines, peliculas de zombies, relojes, vinos y ginebras....



.
AQUI para decir cómo llevamos el mes ponemos una foto adecuada:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AQUI para decir cómo llevamos el mes ponemos una foto adecuada:



Chorreando???????????? :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De pechos? Pase el link de los posts, que ese día no leí el hilo :XX:





pollastre dijo:


> ¿Alguien dijo pechos?



Cuando les oigo hablar tan serios de soportes, resistencias, niveles, etc., a veces me olvido de que son HOMBRES, menos mal que de vez en cuando me recuerdan que son humanos.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Joder cómo huele desde aquí a "cortos" quemados. Alguno que empieza por M debe estar tirándose de los pelos.

Por cierto, magnífica película Sin City y las churris que ahí salen.

Por cierto, Janus no se dopa 

Por cierto, stop loss a la altura de la apertura en Antena 3TV. Aquí tampoco se pierde


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chorreando???????????? :XX:



.
MÁS bien aguantando el chaparrón, esa agudeza visual ...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2012)




----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Alguien dijo pechos?



.
¿Que dicen que Halle Berry ha hecho qué?


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

De dónde ha sacado eso la Halle-Christmas ???

juraría que cuando hizo de chica Bond estaba _bastante_ más planisferio...




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Que dicen que Halle Berry ha hecho qué?


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Parece que va a venir otro latigazo al alza. El timming es difícil de ajustarlo pero diferentes series en minutos están dibujando patrones conocidos


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder cómo huele desde aquí a "cortos" quemados. Alguno que empieza por M debe estar tirándose de los pelos.
> 
> Por cierto, magnífica película Sin City y las churris que ahí salen.
> 
> ...









:XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De dónde ha sacado eso la Halle-Christmas ???
> 
> juraría que cuando hizo de chica Bond estaba _bastante_ más planisferio...



.
CREO que "eso" lo ha sacado de ser mamá, esas cosas suelen ocurrir. 

Las numerosas traders que tenemos en el hilo podrán aportar pruebas y/o comentarios, sin duda.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

que sufrimiento por dios : a no que MV esta corto desde 8900 )


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que va a venir otro latigazo al alza. El timming es difícil de ajustarlo pero diferentes series en minutos están dibujando patrones conocidos



hay estos tradels , cuando dicen alza quieren decir guano :XX: que me lol


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Feb 2012)

Bueno, parece que GAS puede llegar a romper la resistencia de los 13,07 , ya está por encima y toca ver si acaba siendo soporte.

Por mi parte yo ya salté ayer esperando una nueva bajada a los 12,75 - 12,80 , tipico error gaceril.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que sufrimiento por dios : a no que MV esta corto desde 8900 )



Se ríe de mi por un beneficio de 40 pipos en una operación en unas horas y tu llevas 100 pipos en 3 días y tienes el valor de vanagloriarte de tu operativa...

Esa modestia desmedida...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que "eso" lo ha sacado de ser mamá, esas cosas suelen ocurrir.
> 
> Las numerosas traders que tenemos en el hilo podrán aportar pruebas y/o comentarios, sin duda.



La naturaleza es sabia.....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se ríe de mi por un beneficio de 40 pipos en una operación en unas horas y tu llevas 100 pipos en 3 días y tienes el valor de vanagloriarte de tu operativa...
> 
> Esa modestia desmedida...



porque esos pipos ustec los perdera en otra operacion , en cambio MV no busca unos miseros 100 pipos , busca 1000 pipos por lo menos y creame amigo esos pipos se quedan en la saca


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque esos pipos ustec los perdera en otra operacion , en cambio MV no busca unos miseros 100 pipos , busca 1000 pipos por lo menos y creame amigo esos pipos se quedan en la saca



Por supuesto que le devolveré al mercado lo que me pida(hoy una operación del dax con 10 pipos en contra). Lo importante es que las operaciones verdes superen las rojas.

Y lo de sus 1000 puntos... Sus futuros no tienen vencimientos? Lo digo porque quiza deba cerrar con 100 míseros pipos en x días como esto siga lateral


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

Cerrando chiringo... les dejo, caballeros, que tengan suerte y plusvies.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por supuesto que le devolveré al mercado lo que me pida(hoy una operación del dax con 10 pipos en contra). Lo importante es que las operaciones verdes superen las rojas.
> 
> Y lo de sus 1000 puntos... Sus futuros no tienen vencimientos? Lo digo porque quiza deba cerrar con 100 míseros pipos en x días como esto siga lateral



es que ustec no lo entiende , pero le explico :fiufiu:

hay que cazar los movimientos gordos en el mismo momento en que se inicien , para comerse casi la totalidad de los pipos .

supongo que es eso lo que no puede entender su mente de tradel , que sea posible cazar los rallys , pero MV le dice que si se puede y en eso esta 

todo el trabajo se hace estando en liquidez asi que uno no corre el mas minimo riesgo , en realidad ahora mismo MV esta corriendo un riesgo minimo en cambio ustec sin importar si hay un rally o si estamos en los momentos tontos sin tendencia de la bolsa intenta operar en el intradia donde lo que gana en una operacion lo puede perder en otra 

los tradels sabran lo que hacen pero MV es bastante cobarde y huye del riesgo , le gusta tener una gran ventaja sobre el mercado , hay mucho leoncio malo suelto 8:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como le siga el juego, al final saldrá mosqueado. Haga como otros, ignorado y se acabó.
> 
> Como dijo el otro día alguien no es simplemente un troll, es algo más. Lo que no se es cual es su límite de ridículo... espero que no se esté echando gallolas a nuestra salud, cada vez que contestemos...::



Sr. Adrian....

lo que le dije anoche...
Entrada buena en 750. Por fin

Ahora estoy como Daffy...


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Adrian....
> 
> lo que le dije anoche...
> Entrada buena en 750. Por fin
> ...



Gracias, la verdad, no quería llegar a ese punto pero no deja otra opción.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX: Nivel relevante 8769
> 
> Nivel con alta probabilidad: *8.662*
> 
> ...




Dax débil, Ibex peleando con nivel relevante.

Como dije a media mañana...6751 buen nivel para cortos en Dax 3 buenas 1 mala, esta última la de más recorrido.

Ya sabemos objetivo 6697 como base de canal y nivel relevante si habemus guano.

Ibex lo tocará si los yankies acompañan....Dale durooo, toma pepón...


Por cierto: Cabreo absoluto, el reloj que quería es una edición limitada y tengo que esperar a que alguien lo ponga a la venta, o encontrar alguno en un distribuidor...los que tengo contactados NO LES QUEDAAAANNNN, normal una preciosidad, barato y número limitado...llego tarde.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Llame a Casio hombre, seguro que alguno queda...


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Esos hotelillos y esa mediaset que rojillos se estan poniendo 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

O hágase con un Rolex Submariner y ya se olvida de por vida de comprar otros relojes de los cuales se cansará tarde o temprano...como ese que estaba mirando y que acabaría al fondo de la caja fuerteo




:cook:


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos hotelillos y esa mediaset que rojillos se estan poniendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Y gamesa tonteando con el 3,04....

el problema es que como esto se caiga, esos valores van a tomar viento....es el miedo de entrar a estos niveles tan altos y en esos valores a precios tan bajos....


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> O hágase con un Rolex Submariner y ya se olvida de por vida de comprar otros relojes de los cuales se cansará tarde o temprano...como ese que estaba mirando y que acabaría al fondo de la caja fuerteo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie que le guste un reloj se cansa de un Zenith o un IWC. Y desde luego los relojes donde están bonitos es en el exhibidor con su tapa de cristal, cual harén esperando ser el elegido.::

Nuevo tramo bajista?


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

Objetivos para esta tarde.

Vigilar BME, no se me agrié la mañana. Como aún no he llegado al capítulo ¿Cuando salir? Se cuando entrar pero luego ..... no se cual es el objetivo....no se cuando hay que salir

De las usa, controlar 3M y de las solares comentadas, me quedo con First Solar,

También pienso seguirle la pista a Nvidia y Netflix, esta última seria la tercera vez que hago el recorrido , y cuando sube es "espirituosa"


----------



## Felix (14 Feb 2012)

Pechos?





Y hablando de todo un poco: ¿No es raro que Gamesa no aproveche el ostion de Vestas para emular al chabal del barranquillo?


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

En cuanto el euro afloje un poco, esto va para abajo sin freno...Gamesa incluida.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En cuanto el euro afloje un poco, esto va para abajo sin freno...Gamesa incluida.



A ver si es verdad...


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y gamesa tonteando con el 3,04....
> 
> el problema es que como esto se caiga, esos valores van a tomar viento....es el miedo de entrar a estos niveles tan altos y en esos valores a precios tan bajos....



Mediaset es una empresa historicamente con altos roa (rentabilidad sobre su activo),y tampoco tiene una deuda exagerada. Endemol esta mas endeudada (productora de realities a cual mas malo y q en este pais tanto gustan, propiedad de mediaset) no es un sector que me guste demasiado y mas siendo de italianos..A dia de hoy mediaset valdria unos 1800 mill.Antena 3 sobre los 1000 mill y gamesa y los hotelillos no llegan a los 1000.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Que perezoso está el oso, a ver si MV deja de postear y caemos de una vez.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Antes de que finalice el mes deberia romperse este lateral. Las presenraciones de resultados ayudaran a ello.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Ibe casi ni se mueve. 4 meses lateral.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Time to dance.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y gamesa tonteando con el 3,04....
> 
> el problema es que como esto se caiga, esos valores van a tomar viento....es el miedo de entrar a estos niveles tan altos y en esos valores a precios tan bajos....



Yo he entrado corta en Gamesa, en 3,056.
A ver si pierde los 3...


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Lo dicho, euro afloja...guanazo. Aunque el Ibex sigue aguantando como un campeón...
Casi objetivo dax primero cumplido.....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Time to dance.



:Aplauso: :Baile:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Si lo rompe con convicción 70 puntitos adicionales abajo, pero eso es guano premium


----------



## faraico (14 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he entrado corta en Gamesa, en 3,056.
> A ver si pierde los 3...



Mucha suerte tenga usted...si le da por guanear puede sacar unas buenas plusvalías!


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Yo apuesto porque las saca...a 2.90 en un rato.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

No hay que olvidar que nuestro indice casi no ha subido.Las empresas muchas operan a nivel internacional. De existir un buen guano el ibex deberia verse afectado en menor medida. Puro arbitraje. Se esta comportando de manera muy traicionera a ultima hora del dia, con eeuu abierto. Me andaria con cuidado no veo clara la direccion de la ruptura del lateral.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Un poco de orden.

Sr. Janus, ¿como ve arch coal para largos?
¿Corrección en marcha de las solares?


Cago en al leche patriot...puto gacelon que estoy hecho :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si lo rompe con convicción 70 puntitos adicionales abajo, pero eso es guano premium



premiun es ponerse corto en to lo alto


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Objetivos para esta tarde.
> 
> Vigilar BME, no se me agrié la mañana. Como aún no he llegado al capítulo ¿Cuando salir? Se cuando entrar pero luego ..... no se cual es el objetivo....no se cuando hay que salir
> 
> ...



tenga usted sl a mano a First Solar le estan dando hasta en el DNI *-8%*


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que nuestro indice casi no ha subido.Las empresas muchas operan a nivel internacional. De existir un buen guano el ibex deberia verse afectado en menor medida. Puro arbitraje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



esta equivocado amigo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sobre *[First Solar]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vmmp29 dijo:


> tenga usted sl a mano a First Solar le estan dando hasta en el DNI *-8%*



Pues eso, ¿sobrevendida? Pues toma dos tazas!


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Na el oso no tiene fuelle, 9350?


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Na el oso no tiene fuelle, 9350?



Todavía queda batalla....


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Cierro cortos virtuales en SACYR y MTS, +2500 :´(


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Que potencia rojiza la de mediaset y nh, superando las dos el 3%. Dentro de poco a por los soportes

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Sr. FranR, una pregunta que hoy estoy lerdo. Usted entró a corto una vez vuelto el precio al canal que tenía calculado. ¿Verdad?. Pero, ¿El haberlo perforado de esa forma, que a su juicio no ha sido rotura falsa, no varía la amplitud del canal?¿O eso entra en los calculos para el día siguiente?


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que potencia rojiza la de mediaset y nh, superando las dos el 3%. Dentro de poco a por los soportes
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Mediaset presenta resultados tambien el 23 de febrero. Semana calentita la que se nos avecina.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Comentabais BME pero la ha frenado su resistencia (meto corto 21.90), la que va como un tiro es REE.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tenga usted sl a mano a First Solar le estan dando hasta en el DNI *-8%*



Nada, no lo he visto claro y he vuelto a mi vieja conocida Netflix. Por el momento vamos bien... 

Hoy tengo el día redondo, fuera de BME justo en su punto, 21,9 y Netflix sube un 2,7%.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR, una pregunta que hoy estoy lerdo. Usted entró a corto una vez vuelto el precio al canal que tenía calculado. ¿Verdad?. Pero, ¿El haberlo perforado de esa forma, que a su juicio no ha sido rotura falsa, no varía la amplitud del canal?¿O eso entra en los calculos para el día siguiente?



Como no tengo "material" para cálculo que sea lo suficientemente rápido, pues las rupturas del día de hoy sirven para cálculos posteriores.

Con un equipo bueno, tanto humano como material se van rehaciendo niveles constantemente. Validando los calculados o creando nuevos.

Y si, entré corto al volver al canal, fíjese que la vuelta a él ha supuesto recorrerlo casi entero (por 1,5 creo que me he quedado corto, de momento)


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

BANKIA en soporte si rompe puede ir a 3,12, a ver si levantan los cortos...


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

REE en lo mas alto...........¿alguien sabe por que?
Tengo el billete de salida de endesa en 15,96 y el de entrada en nhh en 2,42
Esperemos que no se cumplan......................


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Creo que el IBEX no romperá abajo hasta que Dax pierda los 6690, es decir, por debajo unos puntos del nivel de ruptura para hoy. Lo mismo hay ventas en masa ahi...


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Si ves la cosa alcista puedes vender endesa a ~16,45.

Vas a comprar hoteles seguramente.


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> REE en lo mas alto...........¿alguien sabe por que?
> Tengo el billete de salida de endesa en 15,96 y el de entrada en nhh en 2,42
> Esperemos que no se cumplan......................



Pues tiene pinta que Endesa coge el tren. Yo de momento aguanto con las mias. Los 2.42 de NH mas complicados.

Yo puestos a pedir tengo tiqué de entrada en Sacyr a 3.55 sólo por hoy por si se desmorona a última hora. Me replantearé que hago según apertura de mañana. Yo no soy trader intradía (porque no tengo ni idea), busco algo más permanente.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si ves la cosa alcista puedes vender endesa a ~16,45.
> 
> Vas a comprar hoteles seguramente.



Es cuestion de objetivos,hoy seria 15,96 pero el viernes 16,1
Los hoteles tienen resistencia,si hoy acaban flojos el galp de mañana sera bajista pudiendo empezar por 2,38


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Yo me quedo fuera del ibex. No ha sido un mal día.

Hasta mañana no lo tocaré...creo xd


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> REE en lo mas alto...........¿alguien sabe por que?
> Tengo el billete de salida de endesa en 15,96 y el de entrada en nhh en 2,42
> Esperemos que no se cumplan......................



Que bien se estan comportando las endesas.Son la joya de la corona de enel un imperio que esta ardiendo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Sacyr a punto de romper soporte, por abajo solo conocidos 3,44 mínimos 2010, luego hay que irse a 1995 ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Tecnicamente que valor de entrada veis para iag (Estaba pensando en los 1,8) tiene una buena tesoreria ,su nivel de deuda es aceptable y la reforma laboral les viene como anillo al dedo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que bien se estan comportando las endesas.Son la joya de la corona de enel un imperio que esta ardiendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



A ver si las ibe remontan el vuelo 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Sacyr a punto de romper soporte, por abajo solo conocidos 3,44 mínimos 2010, luego hay que irse a 1995 ::


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tecnicamente que valor de entrada veis para iag (Estaba pensando en los 1,8) tiene una buena tesoreria ,su nivel de deuda es aceptable y la reforma laboral les viene como anillo al dedo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



1.86 aunque puede rebotar en 2 buscando 2,42.


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



FranR dijo:


> Como no tengo "material" para cálculo que sea lo suficientemente rápido, pues las rupturas del día de hoy sirven para cálculos posteriores.
> 
> Con un equipo bueno, tanto humano como material se van rehaciendo niveles constantemente. Validando los calculados o creando nuevos.
> 
> Y si, entré corto al volver al canal, fíjese que la vuelta a él ha supuesto recorrerlo casi entero (por 1,5 creo que me he quedado corto, de momento)



¿esos niveles que se recalculan son siempre suelos y techos de canal o hay más cosas?


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tecnicamente que valor de entrada veis para iag (Estaba pensando en los 1,8) tiene una buena tesoreria ,su nivel de deuda es aceptable y la reforma laboral les viene como anillo al dedo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Complicado ese valor y peligroso


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> BANKIA en soporte si rompe puede ir a 3,12, a ver si levantan los cortos...



Esos 3,40 me estaban tentando a mí. Los 3,12, ¿supondrían un rebote como el último? (llego casi a 3,70 en 3-4 días si no recuerdo mal)...


----------



## monicagt (14 Feb 2012)

Pero que mierda pasa ahora....
Me despisto una par de horas y se va todo al carajo...


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

No creo le veo un techo bajando que ahora mismo sería 3,60.


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Triple suelo Sacyr, qué no os animais a un largo? :XX:

Se lo pongo en PT.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Toma ya caida de 5% en solaria

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿esos niveles que se recalculan son siempre suelos y techos de canal o hay más cosas?



No soy la persona adecuada para responder en profundidad, pero hasta donde se:

Calcula niveles de cotización que crean canales. Que se convierta en suelo o techo lo pueden "adivinar" los sistemas buenos y eso depende del cálculo continuo de operaciones. Por eso la frase que he leído algunas veces de: Objetivo tal con continuidad hasta, porque seguramente están detectando compras-ventas, para seguir en esa dirección.

P.D. También hay unos niveles relevantes, como el dado hoy en Ibex, cuando hay cierta indeterminación hoy 8.769, si se fija se ha pegado toda la primera parte de la mañana rondándolo, luego con el fundamental se va arriba, para terminar el día rondándolo de nuevo.


Como gacelilla solo encuentro niveles, pero casi me la juego a cara o cruz (trato de reducir esa incertidumbre con mis indicadores de tendencia). Lo que si he podido constatar es que en un porcentaje alto de ocasiones, los niveles dados coinciden con un aumento del volumen (así que algo estaré haciendo medianamente bien o al menos acercándome).

En resumen: El sistema de niveles y canales solo detecta puntos de entrada y salida continuamente (suelos y techos), creo que más que suficiente para operar. Poca información y muy concreta, ¿para que quieren más?


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Complicado ese valor y peligroso



Por debajo de 1,8 puede ser una opcion especulativa a corto. Mira en su balance la tesoreria que tiene

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Por cierto el dax ha sido tocar dos veces el suelo de canal y rebotar 20 puntos. Por lo que podemos deducir que es un punto importante, como continuación al punto anterior, los grandes operadores saben que ahí hay "algo" y meten pasta.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Malditas Gamesas que ya están en verde...


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Malditas Gamesas que ya están en verde...



Que bárbaro han recuperado un 1,5% en un rato y con el Ibex mas parao que los ojos de Espinete.


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Pa estar parao lo han subido +40 pts.


----------



## monicagt (14 Feb 2012)

Habeis visto Fergo Aisa.
Llevaban una semana bajando en picado y de repente subida de un 18%.
Ya me habían dicho que BBVA andaba detrás.
Pero esta subida me deja sin palabras.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Malditas Gamesas que ya están en verde...



Estan cantando un largo a gritos no un corto. En semana y media presentan sus cuentas anuales y es muy probable que sus ventas hayan crecido. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Bueno en PT voy con Sacyr en largo después de ganar con el corto, entrada 3.58 objetivo 3,88.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pa estar parao lo han subido +40 pts.




La verdad es que para estar acostumbrados en los últimos tiempos a movimientos de 300 puntos, ya 40 puntos un 0,4% nos parece nada :: 

En comparación con Gamesa se ha movido 1/3 parte que la acción, por lo que no va muy desencaminado decir que se ha movido bastante, respecto a un ibex adormilado. 


Desde luego a las 15 y a las 17.30, el ibex esta en el mismo sitio. Nos podíamos haber ahorrado la tarde.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno en PT voy con Sacyr en largo después de ganar con el corto, entrada 3.58 objetivo 3,88.



Yo tb lo veo. Operaciin 100% especulativa.Me recuerda a colonial.Solo para PT

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (14 Feb 2012)

Pena que no me atreva en real, porque basta que lo haga para que salga al revés xD.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pena que no me atreva en real, porque basta que lo haga para que salga al revés xD.



no lo dudes ni por asomo :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pena que no me atreva en real, porque basta que lo haga para que salga al revés xD.



En PT conseguía rentabilidades cercanas al 1000%, con las demos del 500%.

En real con no perder o ganar de cuando en cuando me basta...

Ale, unos ánimos muchachos:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma ya caida de 5% en solaria
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



No tanto
solo 2,x
lo que es sangrante ha sido antena3,esperemos que nuestro janus pudiera salir a tiempo antes de que lo mandrilaran.
Mañana visto la subasta metere la orden de las endesas a 16,05 a la venta,
no quiero venderlas pero ya llevo 2000 eur de plusvis y se me estan calentando los cascos.
Orden para los hoteles de compra nuevamente de 2,42 la primera carga de 5000 y si bajan a 2,32 le meto otra.

PD
Olvidate de los aviones,por encima de 1,65 para mi que no entraria


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...any-por-un-agujero-de-mas-de-20-millones.html


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No soy la persona adecuada para responder en profundidad, pero hasta donde se:
> 
> Calcula niveles de cotización que crean canales. Que se convierta en suelo o techo lo pueden "adivinar" los sistemas buenos y eso depende del cálculo continuo de operaciones. Por eso la frase que he leído algunas veces de: Objetivo tal con continuidad hasta, porque seguramente están detectando compras-ventas, para seguir en esa dirección.
> 
> ...



si no es mucho preguntar ¿qué matemática utiliza?probabilidad, ec diferenciales.......
por otra parte, veo que se centra en el volumen si es comprador o vendendor¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El juez declara el concurso de Marco Aldany por un "agujero" de 20 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Sesión donde la guerra de contratos de ayer ha quedado en mera batalla infantil, han metido burradas de contratos hoy en todas las direcciones, baste decir que en 9 operaciones se han negociado 500 o más contratos, en una concretamente han pasado de manos 3035 contratos (ha sido de compra), pero también hemos tenido un par más de más de 1000 contratos (una de venta y otra de compra), voy a centrarme en los saldos para explicar mejor el día.

El saldo más bajo del día lo han hecho a las 9:02 y el máximo a las 14:55, la diferencia entre ambos saldos ha sido de 2947 contratos, desde el saldo máximo hasta el final de la sesión (sin subasta) el saldo se ha movido abajo 1296 contratos.

En subasta han vendido 579 contratos.

En resumen, brutalidad extrema de los leoncios para no haber movido prácticamente el precio entre el inicio y el cierre, aunque esto nos indica que están acumulando aparentemente, la subasta parece más una liquidación de la guerra de hoy que una declaración de intenciones, así que para mañana espero gap al alza y/o primera parte de la sesión en verde.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No tanto
> solo 2,x
> lo que es sangrante ha sido antena3,esperemos que nuestro janus pudiera salir a tiempo antes de que lo mandrilaran.
> Mañana visto la subasta metere la orden de las endesas a 16,05 a la venta,
> ...



Tengo mis dudas con los avioncitos. Tienen unas ventas muy estables pero sus costes son tan volatiles que pasa de beneficios a perdidas en menos que canta un gallo.En 1.7 decidire que hago.A ver si mis ibe se animan( tampoco pido tanto solo 5,4) a este paso las voy a tener de forma perpetua. A partir de 16 endesa es una buena venta

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...any-por-un-agujero-de-mas-de-20-millones.html



Han quebrado. A cuantas personas tienen contratadas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Han quebrado. A cuantas personas tienen contratadas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Por otro hilo dicen que 4000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Probando probando

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012662943&k=70eae5148b4a51077bf1d278e608bb14" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>

cooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Calcula niveles de cotización que crean canales. Que se convierta en suelo o techo lo pueden "adivinar" los sistemas buenos y eso depende del cálculo continuo de operaciones. Por eso la frase que he leído algunas veces de: Objetivo tal con continuidad hasta, porque seguramente están detectando compras-ventas, para seguir en esa dirección.




Hay de todo por ahí "suelto"... como en botica. 

Hay colocadores extremadamente toscos y estúpidos, abriendo posiciones de millones de euros como un elefante en una cacharrería. 

Luego están los algos normalitos tirando a buenos, con _throttling_ (velocidad de colocación) variable en función del "ánimo" de las gacelas en ese momento, y usando los soportes y resistencias de AT para colocar papel en cualquiera de los dos sentidos. Funcionan en estricto tiempo real, gacela que vende o compra, algoritmo que toma el trade contrario. 

Y luego están... los que yo llamo "los otros". Lo mejor de lo mejor: HFs apoyados por quants, firmas de inversión con tecnología cuantitativa.

Según puedo ver yo desde mi esquina del ring (con una visión incompleta del escenario, por razones obvias) deben disponer de un capital técnico y humano esencialmente ilimitado. Hacen cosas, a mis ojos, increíbles (y yo llevo 30 años con un teclado en las manos) y no es sólo lo que hacen, sino cómo lo hacen, en cuánto tiempo, y con qué precisión.

Esta misma mañana, uno de "ellos", ha entrado, no habrá durado ni un segundo escaso su actuación (he tenido que bajarme la secuencia de ticks tranquilamente y revisarla con calma para saber lo que ha hecho, y cómo lo ha hecho). 
Pues bien, lo que ha hecho es un _wipe_ de unos 15 ticks de amplitud extremo a extremo, en un relevante cambiando hasta en *tres* ocasiones el sentido de la barrida, volviendo loco al resto de algoritmos que había husmeando en los alrededores (entre ellos dos de los míos), todo esto como digo en poco más o menos que 500ms.

Nos hemos quedado todos con un palmo de narices... un espectáculo. 

Por eso le digo, que al respecto de lo que hay por ahí fuera... desde lo más tonto, a lo más increíble.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Patriots en TR



<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012262343&k=92f8558a90534aa2c40a097ba2d9bcde" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >programa de bolsa ProRealTime</a>.</iframe>


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2012)

Bueno, hagamos honor al día que es hoy, hay otros tipos de 'trading':


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Cojonudos los widgets esos.... voy a ver si se pueden poner de firma 

No Cuela


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Han quebrado. A cuantas personas tienen contratadas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



que esperabas, lee el final de la noticia tenía 2 ex-directivos de SOS::

esta gente no sirve ni pa barrer calles


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un poco de orden.
> 
> Sr. Janus, ¿como ve arch coal para largos?
> ¿Corrección en marcha de las solares?
> ...




No será que lo venía avisando, especialmente al hablar de que no me gustaba First Solar. Ya han visto como se las gastan estas empresas, grandes beneficios y grandes pérdidas. Hoy la amiga Energy Conversion Devices está bajando el 80% (estaba quebrada por lo que no sé quién coño estaba inviertiendo ahí).

Por cierto, acabo de entrar en Hanwha. Salida providencial ayer en 2,20.

Respecto a Arch Coal, está en un megasoporte pero el feeling es que se lo va a fumar. Recuerde que llegar a un megasoporte no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuerta ..... y sabe que esto va de quedarse con la diferencia de precio entre la entrada y la salida.

Las Patriots, pues igual .... lo venía comentando. No molan y para entrar ahí, es mejor las James River que están en una situación similar a la de Arch Coal. De hecho pienso que van a perder el megasoporte porque James rebotó ayer un poco y hoy ha vuelto para abajo .... quiere esto decir que no hay fuerza intrínseca. En las Patriot, obvie el canal alcista de corto plazo porque en mi humilde opinión prevalece el triángulo roto. De entrar .... cortos aunque ya a estas alturas es difícil poner una buena referencia de stop loss.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Bueno, he llegado del aeropuerto hace media hora y veo que la orden de stop loss en Antena 3TV en el precio de entrada ..... se ha ejecutado. Ha hecho su trabajo y viendo que ha cerrado sobre un 2% más abajo, lo veo con alivio.

Hay que estar atentos, el siguiente nivel de entrada sería 4,84.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, he llegado del aeropuerto hace media hora y veo que la orden de stop loss en Antena 3TV en el precio de entrada ..... se ha ejecutado. Ha hecho su trabajo y viendo que ha cerrado sobre un 2% más abajo, lo veo con alivio.
> 
> Hay que estar atentos, el siguiente nivel de entrada sería 4,84.



Me alegro,pensaba que te habian mandrilado.Esta la has contado,vamos a la proxima.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me alegro,pensaba que te habian mandrilado.Esta la has contado,vamos a la proxima.



No hay nada que esconder, canto muchas y la última las Hanwha.

Con stop loss a uno le va mal si tiene un hit ratio malo. Es una garantía.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Hamijos, las Zynga han descubierto petróleo. Están en la línea de doblar en un mes.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Bueno ya ven lo que se espera. Portugal aplicando recortes y cada vez destruyendo PIB a mayor tasa con lo que el % de deuda sobre PIB no se arregla. Y así erre que erre.

España va por el mismo camino.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

DAX, el MACD y estocástico están comenzando a amagar un giro bajista. Sinónimo de posible trampa ya que no hay que olvidar la probabilidad de que se pegue un tirón buscando máximos sobre los 7000 al rebufo de una jugada similar en el SP. Wait and see!

Vergonzosa la manipulación del SP. Abrió enero con un gap de 23 puntos, dejó hueco y desde entonces lo ha subido todos los día un poquito. Ni siquiera han dejado que haya volatilidad en el intradía en exceso. La amplitud de las velas, ni para palillos de montadientes, hoigan!


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Joder vaya panorama....cuanto va a aumentar el paro este mes? marco aldany son 4000, spainair tb serian otros tantos miles. A este paso vemos los 6mill 
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2012)

¿a alguien el broker le ha enviado un formulario MIFID de nuevo para volver a evaluarle?

Parece que la CNMV se está preparando para la explosión de demandas sobre las preferentes y saben que ese va a ser su punto débil


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a alguien el broker le ha enviado un formulario MIFID de nuevo para volver a evaluarle?
> 
> Parece que la CNMV se está preparando para la explosión de demandas sobre las preferentes y saben que ese va a ser su punto débil



Ing lo hicieron hace 2 meses

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a alguien el broker le ha enviado un formulario MIFID de nuevo para volver a evaluarle?
> 
> Parece que la CNMV se está preparando para la explosión de demandas sobre las preferentes y saben que ese va a ser su punto débil



No news, aquí al margen de la ley


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a alguien el broker le ha enviado un formulario MIFID de nuevo para volver a evaluarle?
> 
> Parece que la CNMV se está preparando para la explosión de demandas sobre las preferentes y saben que ese va a ser su punto débil



A mi Interdin


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

El eurooooooo!!!!!


Como vea en peligro el 1.30 veré de nuevo la probabilidad de guano en el horizonte cercano...








Huele a guano


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El eurooooooo!!!!!



Cuidado en los 1,3030. Ahi pudiera rebotar y aunque lo haga poco .... pudiera ser lo justo para barrer stops dinámicos.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Hanwha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

El gráfico se ha degradado de sobremanera.....tremendo.

Ha pasado algo, a ver si pillamos la noticia.

Solo veo un lanzamiento de letras a 4 meses de los yankies...mucho más caro

de 0.06 a 0,11


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Feb 2012)

yo me acabo de enterar

EXCLUSIVA - La UE podría castigar a España por el déficit | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Había unos datos de ventas minoristas yankies. Dato malo en las ventas y bueno en las subyacentes.

Optimismo en los consumidores, pero freno en ventas de vehículos...

Caben interpretaciones ¿Crecimiento o solo un optimismo del consumidor alentado por el entorno?


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Había unos datos de ventas minoristas yankies. Dato malo en las ventas y bueno en las subyacentes.
> 
> Optimismo en los consumidores, pero freno en ventas de vehículos...
> 
> Caben interpretaciones ¿Crecimiento o solo un optimismo del consumidor alentado por el entorno?



En una palabra: *elecciones*


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Estoy mirando el calendario de mañana....calentito.

Os pongo al día:
7.30 PIB trimestral francés

8 :00 PIB trimestral alemán

10.30 Desempleo RU

11.00 PIB trimestral UE

11.30 Doble jugada: Discurso Gobernador Banco Inglaterra y datos inflación

y agarraros

20.00 Datos sobre política monetaria USA. Muy usado para los mercados de divisas.

Y solo he dado los que tienen alta influencia en los mercados.


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En una palabra: *elecciones*



Eso se comentó unos días, que esperemos que la estrategia no sea aguantar esto para las elecciones y mantener el espíritu patrio americano alto.::


----------



## atlanterra (14 Feb 2012)

Huele a gacela al horno!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012869175&k=f609e561ce028fb1c17020a99fe17e88" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el ProRealTime, programa de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//philosophy2" class="link" >análisis técnico</a>.</iframe>	

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012723595&k=620b14c25505317df101ab215af3ef23" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





alaaaaaaa

se podrá poner de firma????


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Huele a gacela al horno!



La cocinarán como la liebre "al chocolate" para celebrar San Valentín


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012869175&k=f609e561ce028fb1c17020a99fe17e88" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el ProRealTime, programa de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//philosophy2" class="link" >análisis técnico</a>.</iframe>




Y cuando llegue el contador a cero que ocurre, explota BUMMMMMM :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Creo que no sr. Fran, ya lo intente.
Si dá con la tecla, avise!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012723595&k=620b14c25505317df101ab215af3ef23" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>



*¿Haw haw?*


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Huele a gacela al horno!



Pues sí, a riesgo de ser un repetir el aviso .... no descarten un subidón hasta los anteriores máximos. Gacela braseada es lo que puede haber perfectamente en las bolsas.

Manda el SP, para nada las noticias de Europa y menos las de España.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *¿Haw haw?*



Poca carga ---> amplio r/r


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues sí, a riesgo de ser un repetir el aviso .... no descarten un subidón hasta los anteriores máximos. Gacela braseada es lo que puede haber perfectamente en las bolsas.
> 
> Manda el SP, para nada las noticias de Europa y menos las de España.



Un fin de fiesta cojonudo es el SP a los 137X , con toda la superpandi gacelera untada de gasolina por el lomo...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

H-C-H de manual en el euro-dolar objetivo 1,12 

el bajar no va a parar


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

Joder es aparecer y subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder es aparecer y subir...



 :Aplauso:


----------



## atlanterra (14 Feb 2012)

Joder que subida en el SP


----------



## atlanterra (14 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente es el gafe.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> muertoviviente es el gafe.



Muy buena deduccion :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2012)

A los cortos le han traído hemoal a última hora


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012662943&k=70eae5148b4a51077bf1d278e608bb14" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Joder Apple no se cansa de subir...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012662943&k=70eae5148b4a51077bf1d278e608bb14" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Y este para mañana 

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el ProRealTime, programa de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//philosophy2" class="link" >análisis técnico</a>.</iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y este para mañana
> 
> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el ProRealTime, programa de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//philosophy2" class="link" >análisis técnico</a>.</iframe>



guaneando


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2012)

PERO QUE HA PASAOOOOO!!!!!

Estaba preparando un gif para la ocasión guanera!!! :ouch:

Ya he visto que ha pasado...


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012662943&k=70eae5148b4a51077bf1d278e608bb14" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Esto es de cajón. Le meten 10 pipos durante la sesión a la baja pero no se puede poner uno corto porque existe el riesgo real de que barran los stops a ultima hora.
> ...


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder Apple no se cansa de subir...



Está subiendo con menos volumen día a día .... pero eso no es motivo para invertir. Wait and see.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está subiendo con menos volumen día a día .... pero eso no es motivo para invertir. Wait and see.



No, yo hasta que no vea clara la caída no meteré unos cortos.

Le tengo ganas, más que nada porque creo que tiene como 100€ de caída para apañar unos buenos €.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2012)

Me estaba preguntando para vosotros cual es la empresa energetica mas eficiente del mundo? ojo no la que mas gana si no la q mejor emplra sus recursos propios y ajenos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me estaba preguntando para vosotros cual es la empresa energetica mas eficiente del mundo? ojo no la que mas gana si no la q mejor emplra sus recursos propios y ajenos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Me interesa!


Y esto para los manzaneros.

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012718761&k=bc7d7104f9e46aab547af2e16b8726d1" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >software de trading</a> ProRealTime.</iframe>


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me interesa!
> 
> 
> Y esto para los manzaneros.
> ...



que has puesto? no puedo verlo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## << 49 >> (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es de cajón. Le meten 10 pipos durante la sesión a la baja pero no se puede poner uno corto porque existe el riesgo real de que barran los stops a ultima hora.
> Llegará el día que no aparezca pepón a última hora y entonces ya dará miedo entrar tan abajo porque hay un buen trozo de bajada ya ejecutada durante la sesión.
> 
> Menudos HDLGP.



No entiendo esa animadversión hacia "los otros" (el resto de gente que hace trading al mismo tiempo que nosotros). Siendo la bolsa tan aleatoria e impredecible, lo anterior me suena tan absurdo como esto otro:

"Qué cabrona la ruleta, que aposté al rojo y salió negro".

¿O es que acaso es "reclamable" que alguien o una masa de gente compre o venda cuando menos le conviene a uno?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> que has puesto? no puedo verlo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



SOn unos widget sacados de prorealtime en los que se ven gráficas de la cotización (De apple en el caso anterior) en tiempo real algunas diferido en otras. Supongo que no podrás verlo desde el móvil. Por cierto, ¿a algunos os aparece junto con un parpadeo bastante molesto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo esa animadversión hacia "los otros" (el resto de gente que hace trading al mismo tiempo que nosotros). Siendo la bolsa tan aleatoria e impredecible, lo anterior me suena tan absurdo como esto otro:
> 
> "Qué cabrona la ruleta, que aposté al rojo y salió negro".
> 
> ¿O es que acaso es "reclamable" que alguien o una masa de gente compre o venda cuando menos le conviene a uno?



Sr. <<49>> pues porque no todos competimos con las mismas reglas, información y tal. LA bolsa no es aleatoría ni impredecible. Tiene componentes de aleatoriedad que hacen que sea incierto saber el precio que tendrá en un momento dado .


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SOn unos widget sacados de prorealtime en los que se ven gráficas de la cotización (De apple en el caso anterior) en tiempo real algunas diferido en otras. Supongo que no podrás verlo desde el móvil. Por cierto, ¿a algunos os aparece junto con un parpadeo bastante molesto?



¿y cómo haces para poner esos widget? si eres tan amable me muestras el procedimiento
gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

SR Janus como ve a Hsol si supera los 2$ daría entrada 
y YNDX subió más de un 2% pero con muy poco volumen la mitad
gracias


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

https://eljardindelexilio.wordpress.com/2012/01/03/126/


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> https://eljardindelexilio.wordpress.com/2012/01/03/126/



Buscando toda la información posible sobre energía.He terminado localizando esta pequeña historieta. Con joselito os digo buenas noches

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-01011253


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-01011253



Incremento del % de cortos a gamesa. Mejor ni mirarla .... ni corto ni largo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (15 Feb 2012)

Pido consejo. Tengo abiertos unos cortos a Amadeus. ¿Cómo lo véis? ¿deshago posiciones?

AMS.MC: Resumen para AMADEUS IT HOLD A- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## << 49 >> (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. <<49>> pues porque no todos competimos con las mismas reglas, información y tal.



¡Pero la bajada del SP de hoy ha estado a la vista de todo el mundo! ¿Qué información privilegiada hay ahí? ¿O es que hay alguna ley que diga que si el índice baja durante casi toda la sesión tiene que seguir así durante la última media hora por narices? ¿No puede ser que en la última media hora la gente "normal" (no la que tiene información privilegiada), al ver la bajada, vea una magnífica oportunidad de entrar?

Si les fastidia tanto, hagan ustedes lo mismo, ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¡Pero la bajada del SP de hoy ha estado a la vista de todo el mundo! ¿Qué información privilegiada hay ahí? ¿O es que hay alguna ley que diga que si el índice baja durante casi toda la sesión tiene que seguir así durante la última media hora por narices? ¿No puede ser que en la última media hora la gente "normal" (no la que tiene información privilegiada), al ver la bajada, vea una magnífica oportunidad de entrar?
> 
> Si les fastidia tanto, hagan ustedes lo mismo, ¿no?



Sr. <<49>>, si yo acepto las cosas tal y como están, no me quejo. Lo que no me negará es que los leoncios gordos y las gacelas no juegan con las mismas reglas. Para empezar recursos, ellos quasi-infinitos (¿financiamos las aoperaciones, en caso de ir a crédito, al mismo tipo de interés?), nos ejem, lo que Dios nos provea. Información, ¿cree que _ellos _no saben antes que las gazelles cualquier fundamental?¿Acaso tenemos las gazzelles la posibilidad de menear los mercados a antojo como _ellos_?

Por otro lado, viendo la sesión a posteriori es fácil plantear operaciones, pero durante su desarrollo ya sabe usted que las decisiones no son tan sencillas si no dispone de la tecnología adecuada.

Respecto a lo de la última media hora, algunos habrán entrado largo, otros habrán tenido miedo al haber bajado tanto a lo largo de la sesión y estar el índice tan alto...no sé.

Para resumir, ellos son parte del juego y básicamente los envidiamos por tener 30 pantallas en su trading-desk y por los juguetitos que tienen. Todos somos mayorcitos y sabemos donde nos metemos cuando le damos al botoncito .

Suerte para hoy.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SOn unos widget sacados de prorealtime en los que se ven gráficas de la cotización (De apple en el caso anterior) en tiempo real algunas diferido en otras. Supongo que no podrás verlo desde el móvil. Por cierto, ¿a algunos os aparece junto con un parpadeo bastante molesto?



Sus widgets se ven perfectamente en ciertos smartphones. Se lo digo porque sé que le hará ilusión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿y cómo haces para poner esos widget? si eres tan amable me muestras el procedimiento
> gracias



Es muy simple. Se resume en crear el widget con el prorealtime (pestaña que se encuentra a la derecha), configurarlo al gusto y copiar y pegar el código HTML que te proporciona. 

Hay que estar registrado en prorealtime, con la versión gratuita es suficiente.

Si no tienen ganas de registrarse, pídanme el valor que quieran y lo pego, se tarda menos de 1min. Creo que no están disponibles todos los valores, se hará lo que se pueda.

@wetpiñata  (si solo copio y pego )


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Feb 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¡Pero la bajada del SP de hoy ha estado a la vista de todo el mundo! ¿Qué información privilegiada hay ahí? ¿O es que hay alguna ley que diga que si el índice baja durante casi toda la sesión tiene que seguir así durante la última media hora por narices? ¿No puede ser que en la última media hora la gente "normal" (no la que tiene información privilegiada), al ver la bajada, vea una magnífica oportunidad de entrar?
> 
> Si les fastidia tanto, hagan ustedes lo mismo, ¿no?



Sr. 49: la sesión de anoche estuvo claramente manipulada por todos los maridos que se acordaron de san valentín demasiado tarde y tuvieron que comprar una acción de apple antes de salir del curro para llevarle algo a sus mujeres


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Para hoy, quien guste que cite este mensaje para ir viendo como va el chulibex.

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012377228&k=12bf883edf866061bad5b28656d7ea7d" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Como ven, hasta que no pierda el canal alcista, seguimos parriba. El futuro, _¿qui lo sa?_


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Según su gráfico Sr. GT todavía hay probabilidades de que a cierta mascota le visite Mandango y después de la visita se de la vuelta...

Sería duro, pero a todos nos viene bien que nos refresquen la humildad.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Según su gráfico Sr. GT todavía hay probabilidades de que a cierta mascota le visite Mandango y después de la visita se de la vuelta...
> 
> Sería duro, pero a todos nos viene bien que nos refresquen la humildad.



a MV le gusta la humildad


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

Alguien más que consulte los boletines de la bolsa de madrid, ¿en el del día 14 las acciones prestadas salen sin datos?

(bueno, alguno aparece, pero como si el becario gañán de turno se hubiera calzado el histórico...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Según su gráfico Sr. GT todavía hay probabilidades de que a cierta mascota le visite Mandango y después de la visita se de la vuelta...
> 
> Sería duro, pero a todos nos viene bien que nos refresquen la humildad.



Yep, pero esas líneas las pinto el prorealtime de forma automática. Si falla _Ne nuntium necare _ o


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yep, pero esas líneas las pinto el prorealtime de forma automática. Si falla _Ne nuntium necare _ o



Que majos, le dan el trabajo mascadito...


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que majos, le dan el trabajo mascadito...



Como si fuese a hacer caso.

Ya sabes, pillamos escuadra y cartabón, hacemos 5 líneas por enmedio de todo y conclusión: hoy la bolsa baja a los 5000 puntos y somos invadidos por los extraterrestres.

Es lo que tiene...

Por cierto: Buenos días¡


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

gente de poca FED


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Fuera de endesa a 16,05

2250 para la buchaca,objetivo del mes cumplido


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

desde el jueves me estoy partiendo con los ejpertoh :XX:

y eso que los cortos son totalmente justificados por TECNICO , con graficos que no admiten contestacion , pero los ejpertoh y tradels son mas listos que MV :rolleye:


----------



## darwinn (15 Feb 2012)

enhorabuena Votin, últimamente está acertando todo


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Fuera de endesa a 16,05
> 
> 2250 para la buchaca,objetivo del mes cumplido



Ustec si que sabe , es el momento de cerrar los largos en el cualquiera de los 36 del ibex :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

estos son los graficos que justifican los cortos 





MV cargo cortos con veneno el jueves 9 en 8900 quedandose a unos 60 puntos del maximo 8:

por ahi alguno decia con respecto al grafico de san que estaba mal hecho :XX: con toda humildad le digo que sino sabes pa que te metes , luego vienen los llantos 

otro que decia que no tiene nada que ver el grafico de SAN con el IBEX , vamos loleante y seguro que alguno esta pensando que podemos romper la resistencia e irnos a los cielos , a ellos les digo que por lo menos se mantengan fuera hasta que efectivamente se superen las bajistas que son resistencia .

tengan temor y humildad , sin temor cometeran errores garrafales y sin humildad no podran aprender na de na


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

No funciona el servicio broker de bankinter
¿es asi?
lastima que no pudiera entrar en los hoteles,pendiente esta


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

estos son los graficos que justifican los cortos 





MV cargo cortos con veneno el jueves 9 en 8900 quedandose a unos 60 puntos del maximo 8:

por ahi alguno decia con respecto al grafico de san que estaba mal hecho :XX: con toda humildad le digo que sino sabes pa que te metes , luego vienen los llantos 

otro que decia que no tiene nada que ver el grafico de SAN con el IBEX , vamos loleante y seguro que alguno esta pensando que podemos romper la resistencia e irnos a los cielos , a ellos les digo que por lo menos se mantengan fuera hasta que efectivamente se superen las bajistas que son resistencia .

tengan temor y humildad , sin temor cometeran errores garrafales y sin humildad no podran aprender na de na  :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por ahi alguno decia con respecto al grafico de san que estaba mal hecho :XX: *con toda humildad le digo *que sino sabes pa que te metes , luego vienen los llantos
> 
> *tengan temor y humildad *, sin temor cometeran errores garrafales y *sin humildad no podran aprender *na de na  :rolleye:



Pues a mi me parece que te van a romper el culo, eso si, con mucha humildad.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (15 Feb 2012)

El Ibex, para el viernes a 9500, ya vereís (ahora en 8803)


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que te van a romper el culo, eso si, con mucha humildad.



Lo que ustec diga pero no apueste con largos por ello 

Todavia mas razones tenia MV 





MV espera estas oportunidades , ya que cuando suceden cosas como estas MV obtiene gran ventaja sobre los mercados


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Buenos días señores....recuerden







Solo usen su poder si van largos, infalible.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El jueves el indicador del dax se me puso en casi máximos, creo que lo dije por aquí.
> 
> La bajada ha relajado el indicador, por lo que a muy corto plazo le podría quedar un tirón al alza, muy rápido (aunque sigue dando señales muy bajistas, por lo que seguiré usando los niveles para meter cortos). Yo tendría en cuenta superar los 6800 de nuevo, *para en dos o tres sesiones poder ver esa cifra*.



Recuerdo esto que dije hace dos sesiones hoy, están luchando con el 6.800 de mala manera.

A las 10.30 datos y a las 11.00 más.

Veremos por donde sale esto...

P.D. La cifra era 6895 + o - creo recordar.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Recuerdo esto que dije hace dos sesiones hoy, están luchando con el 6.800 de mala manera.
> 
> A las 10.30 datos y a las 11.00 más.
> 
> ...



Bah, todos sabemos que los datos dan igual, eso no mueve el mercado.
Los índices suben proporcionalmente a las intervenciones del gatito, y hoy parece que tiene ganas de charleta.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, todos sabemos que los datos dan igual, eso no mueve el mercado.
> Los índices suben proporcionalmente a las intervenciones del gatito, y hoy parece que tiene ganas de charleta.




Usted va en largo, por eso lo himboca....::


P.D. Justo antes de las 10.30 movimientos y preparado para el dato...

veamos.

Recuerdo lo que queda

10.30 Desempleo RU

11.00 PIB trimestral UE

11.30 Doble jugada: Discurso Gobernador Banco Inglaterra y datos inflación

y agarraros

20.00 Datos sobre política monetaria USA. Muy usado para los mercados de divisas.

El PIB Francés y Alemán ya lo han dado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, todos sabemos que los datos dan igual, eso no mueve el mercado.
> Los índices suben proporcionalmente a las intervenciones del gatito, y hoy parece que tiene ganas de charleta.



.
YO hoy solo veo esto en el hilo:



> Este mensaje esta oculto porque muertoviviente está en tu lista de ignorados.





Así que con eso basta para saber que el IBEX está en positivo. Me ahorro las chorradas.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO hoy solo veo esto en el hilo:
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no las minusvalias


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted va en largo, por eso lo himboca....::



Para que luego digan que las gacelillas no podemos manipular el mercado, ji ji ji


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para hoy, quien guste que cite este mensaje para ir viendo como va el chulibex.
> 
> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012377228&k=12bf883edf866061bad5b28656d7ea7d" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>



Me autocito y tal


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Resumen de los datos salidos hasta ahora:

Pib Alemán, un pelín mejor de lo esperado
Frances: Lo esperado
Italiano: Ligeramente peor
Peticiones desempleo UK: Bastante peor..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Ooops, han tocado esos 680x Pollastriles. ¿Y ahora?


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ooops, han tocado esos 680x Pollastriles. ¿Y ahora?



Pues lucha intensa, como vuelva a superarlos veremos el nivel que dijo el Sr. Tortilla hace dos días.

Por aquí no me acerco ni con un palo HOYGA!!!


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ooops, han tocado esos 680x Pollastriles. ¿Y ahora?



Ya que saca a colación asuntos pollastriles, aprovecharé para recordarle también un refrán pollastril:

"Relevante que sólo valía para ayer, hoy por el ojete te lo puedes meter"

:XX::XX::XX:

Cuidadoooo con utilizar mis relevantes fuera de plazo, que los carga el diablo xDD

Ahora en serio, para hoy los relevantes se han desplazado ligeramente: 6815, 6827 y Maginot en 6849.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya que saca a colación asuntos pollastriles, aprovecharé para recordarle también un refrán pollastril:
> 
> "Relevante que sólo valía para ayer, hoy por el ojete te lo puedes meter"
> 
> ...



Vamos, que vienen con la etiqueta de consumo preferente, si no con la de fecha de caducidad


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Bueno....
ya estamos en liquidez otra vez con la caña puesta........
Esperemos los comentarios sobre alguna de las cotizadas por parte de los foreros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno....
> ya estamos en liquidez otra vez con la caña puesta........
> Esperemos los comentarios sobre alguna de las cotizadas por parte de los foreros



Gamesa largo _contologordo_, que se que le gusta :XX:


----------



## tortilla (15 Feb 2012)

En el dax, si bien todo indica que el guano estar tie que estar en algun lao, este no aparece. Y en los verdes prados de las subidas corretean gacelas y leones dandose la mano, pero alli lejos, en las alturas al pie de un acantilado yace un terrible y enorme leon que amablemente suelta papel por dinero. 

Y dentro de dos semanas un LTRO, aka, litros de dineros nuevos.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Ahí van niveles:

IBEX: 8816 Zona pepinazo arriba hasta los 8.909

Niveles 8756-8745 Pre guanazo.


DAX: Nivel relevante 6793 por arriba mucho recorrido 6900 aprox

Abajo 6740-6716

Así que a aguantar por debajo de 6800, si queremos guano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya que saca a colación asuntos pollastriles, aprovecharé para recordarle también un refrán pollastril:
> 
> "Relevante que sólo valía para ayer, hoy por el ojete te lo puedes meter"
> 
> ...



.
ESO me recuerda que andaba Vd. con un proyecto de módulo para el ULTRA-MEGA-long-time, o sea, una semana creo recordar.

¿Como lo lleva?


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo esa animadversión hacia "los otros" (el resto de gente que hace trading al mismo tiempo que nosotros). Siendo la bolsa tan aleatoria e impredecible, lo anterior me suena tan absurdo como esto otro:
> 
> "Qué cabrona la ruleta, que aposté al rojo y salió negro".
> 
> ¿O es que acaso es "reclamable" que alguien o una masa de gente compre o venda cuando menos le conviene a uno?



Amigo, yo me refiero a la manipulación de las manos fuertes que por mi parte bienvenida sea porque es la que genera movimientos en los que poder intentar hacer revenue.

Evidentemente, cada uno es el único responsable de sus ganancias y pérdidas. Faltaría mas ....


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Nuevo dato macro...importante en 2 minutos.

Agárrense a lo que tengan mas cerca...

Curiosamente IBEX y DAX en nivel relevante a la vez...


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> SR Janus como ve a Hsol si supera los 2$ daría entrada
> y YNDX subió más de un 2% pero con muy poco volumen la mitad
> gracias



Yo creo que están configurándose las condiciones precisas para que sea muy alcista.

-Hoy hay peponismo importante. Al menos no tendrá el main trend en contra.
-Ha corregido la fuga sobre 1,90 y ha corregido hasta ahí como mandan los cánones. Podemos decir que corregir 60 cent es mucho pero pueden imaginar la proporcionalidad que hay hacia arriba.
-Las pautas de volumen son muy buenas.
-El cierre de ayer es importante aunque no hubo una entrada masiva de volumen en la última hora de trading.

Hoy lo veremos pues es un día importante. La clave definitiva estará en la superación de los 2,6 y si así es, puede irse fácil un dolar más arriba.

Mas vale que sea así porque estamos montados sobre este potrillo.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

PIB eurozona ligeramente mejor de lo esperado.
Balanza comercial mucho mejor....


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. <<49>>, si yo acepto las cosas tal y como están, no me quejo. Lo que no me negará es que los leoncios gordos y las gacelas no juegan con las mismas reglas. Para empezar recursos, ellos quasi-infinitos (¿financiamos las aoperaciones, en caso de ir a crédito, al mismo tipo de interés?), nos ejem, lo que Dios nos provea. Información, ¿cree que _ellos _no saben antes que las gazelles cualquier fundamental?¿Acaso tenemos las gazzelles la posibilidad de menear los mercados a antojo como _ellos_?
> 
> Por otro lado, viendo la sesión a posteriori es fácil plantear operaciones, pero durante su desarrollo ya sabe usted que las decisiones no son tan sencillas si no dispone de la tecnología adecuada.
> 
> ...



Circulen .... que el engaño o trampa ya la veníamos avisando en los últimos días. Aquello de que amenaza con bajar algo para después dispararse cogiendo a la peña contrapie. Nada nuevo bajo el sol, más que constatar que esta vez hemos visto la trampa.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno....
> ya estamos en liquidez otra vez con la caña puesta........
> Esperemos los comentarios sobre alguna de las cotizadas por parte de los foreros



La verdad es que en cuanto ha "colocado" la lectura de balances .... como simple hobby y para nada como estrategia de inversión ...... ha ganado muchos enteros.

Enhorabuena por el éxito de su última inversión. A ver si niquela la estrategia que quería hacer en Amadeus .....


Un fuerte abrazo, ahora que es rico :8:


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gamesa largo _contologordo_, que se que le gusta :XX:



Eso es tirar el dinero y siempre con los stops, demasiado riego de enganche
a mi me gusta operar a 2 o 4 semanas .
Estas operaciones son para nuestro maestro jedi janus 
Uno es todavia gacelon y le gusta intentar mantener los huevos a salvo 8:


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESO me recuerda que andaba Vd. con un proyecto de módulo para el ULTRA-MEGA-long-time, o sea, una semana creo recordar.
> 
> ¿Como lo lleva?




Ya está corriendo en los equipos de preproducción... lleva en pruebas cuatro o cinco sesiones, si mal no recuerdo.

En un alarde de l/p viejuno, finalmente lo subí a ... dos semanas (10 sesiones). 

Así que hasta que no pase un mínimo de 10 sesiones en pre, no tendré una primera valoración de los resultados. 

A partir de ahí, veremos si pasa a producción o vuelve a la "mesa de carpintería"...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que en cuanto ha "colocado" la lectura de balances .... como simple hobby y para nada como estrategia de inversión ...... ha ganado muchos enteros.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el éxito de su última inversión. A ver si niquela la estrategia que quería hacer en Amadeus .....
> 
> ...



Maestro,yo hasta que no gane 10k al mes como vos seguire siendo gacelon ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya está corriendo en los equipos de preproducción... lleva en pruebas cuatro o cinco sesiones, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> En un alarde de l/p viejuno, finalmente lo subí a ... dos semanas (10 sesiones).
> 
> ...



no lo conseguira


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

15 minutos y doble dato....los dos importancia máxima en las cotizaciones. Por avisar que no quede.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Feb 2012)

Sr. Votin, Antena 3 ????


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sr. Votin, Antena 3 ????



Para mi no
Lo unico es Amadeus ,sorprendentemente cotiza en maximos de 12 meses
Le estan disminuyendo las prestadas ,856k le quitaron ayer
Estan realizando plusvalias y mantienen alto el valor,no se,no se ve claro el moviento.Pero yo apuesto por un rebote a la baja aunque ya no estoy tan seguro,lo mismo se va hacia cerca de los 15 antes de bajar.......
No esta claro


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

es que me da la risa :XX:

pa los inversoreh del dax 



sigan ahi en to lo alto


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

Mis SAN subiendo y mis GAM bajando, que biennnnnnn.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis SAN subiendo y mis GAM bajando, que biennnnnnn.



Las GAM no son suyas, son prestadas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis SAN subiendo y mis GAM bajando, que biennnnnnn.



SAN, en semanal, se acerca la hora de la verdad:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> SAN, en semanal, se acerca la hora de la verdad:



la hora de la verdad ya paso , pero ustec ni se entero :XX:


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí van niveles:
> 
> IBEX: *8816 *Zona pepinazo arriba hasta los 8.909
> 
> ...



Machacando niveles relevantes, total indecisión en el mercado....ienso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Fuera de endesa a 16,05
> 
> 2250 para la buchaca,objetivo del mes cumplido



16,05 maximo, fue tocarlo y ahora ya está en 15,81 ... Que vista...


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, he llegado del aeropuerto hace media hora y veo que la orden de stop loss en Antena 3TV en el precio de entrada ..... se ha ejecutado. Ha hecho su trabajo y viendo que ha cerrado sobre un 2% más abajo, lo veo con alivio.
> 
> Hay que estar atentos, el siguiente nivel de entrada sería 4,84.



¿Momento de probar ahora mismo o tiene pinta de seguir hacia abajo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

ENAGAS en 14,90. 

Me está tentando, me cuadra el soporte en 14,75, pero parece que lo está haciendo ya. ¿Como lo ven?


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> 16,05 maximo, fue tocarlo y ahora ya está en 15,81 ... Que vista...



No es vista, es estudiar la subasta de cierre y estar muy atento a como se mueven.Normalmente acierto en las salidas pero en las entradas siempre lo hago un poco antes de tiempo y me resta beneficio


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No es vista, es estudiar la subasta de cierre y estar muy atento a como se mueven.Normalmente acierto en las salidas pero en las entradas siempre lo hago un poco antes de tiempo y me resta beneficio



Algún día podría tener a bien darnos una clase al respecto a los que aspiramos a ascender a gacelillas, explicandonos como realizar dichos estudios... oo

(¿cuela?)


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ENAGAS en 14,90.
> 
> Me está tentando, me cuadra el soporte en 14,75, pero parece que lo está haciendo ya. ¿Como lo ven?



Lo veo alto,cerca de maximos
¿COMO VEIS ABENGOA?
Esta cerca de minimos..........


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Algún día podría tener a bien darnos una clase al respecto a los que aspiramos a ascender a gacelillas, explicandonos como realizar dichos estudios... oo
> 
> (¿cuela?)



Aqui los que saben son el pollatre y el janus,servidor es gacela ascendida a gacelon con perspectivas a "enterao".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui los que saben son el pollatre y el janus,servidor es gacela ascendida a gacelon con perspectivas a "enterao".




Los caballeros de la orden no descansarán hasta vengar tal desprecio hacia el profeta


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento de probar ahora mismo o tiene pinta de seguir hacia abajo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo para adentro con 4000 títulos aprovechando que hay posición en el ask que se lo come. De 4,73 no debe bajar.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo veo alto,cerca de maximos
> ¿COMO VEIS ABENGOA?
> Esta cerca de minimos..........



Mire Antena 3TV. Está en figura de vuelta de medio plazo y la cotización actual permite entrar con stop ajustado por lo que la relacion r/r es buena.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Tengan prudencia con las Prisa. Los 0,8 aprox son importantes para mantener la tendencia de recuperación del precio.


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo veo alto,cerca de maximos
> ¿COMO VEIS ABENGOA?
> Esta cerca de minimos..........



El soporte de los 16 parece fuerte, ya ha rebotado varias veces. Está en sobreventa según el estocástico. Pero esos máximos decrecientes dan algo de miedo.

Por intentar aportar algo.


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo para adentro con 4000 títulos aprovechando que hay posición en el ask que se lo come. De 4,73 no debe bajar.



El stop lo ajustarías entonces a 4, 73, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Barclays mi próxima a los 250-255 en donde hay un posible corto enorme. Es un nivel de máxima relevancia (neck line) y llega hasta ahí después de subir un 60% en dos meses. Se merece una buena corrección.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> El stop lo ajustarías entonces a 4, 73, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo lo tengo en 4,69 por si hay mandrilada pero en cuanto suba el valor, lo situaré en el punto de entrada.

Edito: Sorry, en 4,64.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Que levante la pata quien haya puesto orden de compra en A3 a 4.83!!!!!

Hay muchas en venta a 4.84.... ienso:

edit:A mercado nooooooooooooooo....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Fhvu_jPNysA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

Dentro de A3TV, nueva gañanada, a mercado me las ha puesto ING a 4,85 .

Patas levantadas...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los caballeros de la orden no descansarán hasta vengar tal desprecio hacia el profeta



.
EL profeta está missing ... y anda que no se nota.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Bueno señores hoy les he tenido un poco más abandonados.

Con el curro no he operado casi nada, 1 corto del eur/dolar a 1,317x que sigue abierto y protegida la entrada y poco más.

De cuando en cuando el Ibex me hace ojitos, pero como creo que destrozarán la operativa de cierto personaje, entiendo que una buena entrada para cortos serían los 9.000

Al personaje en cuestión... pedacho trader: 70 pips en 5 días, se va a forrar...


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que levante la pata quien haya puesto orden de compra en A3 a 4.83!!!!!
> 
> Hay muchas en venta a 4.84.... ienso:
> 
> ...



Yo todavía no 

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno señores hoy les he tenido un poco más abandonados.
> 
> Con el curro no he operado casi nada, 1 corto del eur/dolar a 1,317x que sigue abierto y protegida la entrada y poco más.
> 
> ...



:XX: no me insulte por favor MV no es un tradel :


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mire Antena 3TV. Está en figura de vuelta de medio plazo y la cotización actual permite entrar con stop ajustado por lo que la relacion r/r es buena.



No me gusta
Todos los medios de comunicacion estan superjodidos porque sus ingresos por 
publicidad han caido brutalmente Y SEGUIRAN BAJANDO ESTE AÑO
Estas caeran bastante mas.
PD
Opinion basada en analisis testicular


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre que sucede por el dax?


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Bueno, cortito al ibex objetivo 8790.

SL ajustadito a los máximos diarios...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, cortito al ibex objetivo 8790.
> 
> SL ajustadito a los máximos diarios...



:XX: que me lol )


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

A3TV ya a 4,91 . 

El que tenga un broker de verdad ya puede subir SL a asegurar no tener perdidas (tengo que ver lo de clicktrade o similar)...

Voy a revisar si le he puesto al sr. Janus ya thanks en todos los post donde ha cantado la entrada...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, cortito al ibex objetivo 8790.
> 
> SL ajustadito a los máximos diarios...



pues si estaban ajustaos ya le habran saltado :ouch: 

y se perdera el guano gordo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> A3TV ya a 4,91 .
> 
> El que tenga un broker de verdad ya puede subir SL a asegurar no tener perdidas (tengo que ver lo de clicktrade o similar)...
> 
> Voy a revisar si le he puesto al sr. Janus ya thanks en todos los post donde ha cantado la entrada...



Cuidadín si no pasa esos 4,92 y pierde los 4,83, podría activarse un 2º impulso bajista hasta los 4.76


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Algún valiente que se atreva a hacer un listado actualizado según los criterios de JOEL GREENBLATT
Hay que buscar los ROA y ponerlos en una columna luego coger la inversa del PER y sumarlo.

*ROA + (1/PER)* = Cuanto mayor sea el primer ratio mas rentable sera la empresa en función de su activo y cuanto mayor sea el segundo mas infravalorada estará.

ROA = Beneficio neto (cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias) / Activo Total (Balance)

PER = Precio / BPA ----O------- Capitalización / Beneficios netos.

Lo ideal sería hacerlos a mano, así se obtendría unos ratios actualizados

Si alguien se atreve y lo hace analizaré las cuentas anuales de los 4 primeros valores de la misma. Es una forma de hacer una criba


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui los que saben son el pollatre y el janus,servidor es gacela ascendida a gacelon con perspectivas a "enterao".




Pues se ha dejado Ud. fuera a gente de _mucho_ nivel de este hilo.... ande, sea un poco más justo, por un mundo mejor, y rehaga esa lista en condiciones ::

Oh, y ya que se pone, a mí sáqueme de la categoría "saber de bolsa" y póngame en la de "friki". Me siento más identificado :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Al maestro Claca le ha excluido... Como se atreve!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Hombre, habrá sido un comentario a la ligera, que no excluye que esté en busca y captura por los miembros de la orden claquiana. 

Por cierto, hay varios M.I.A. que habrá que tirarles de la oreja....


----------



## The Hellion (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues se ha dejado Ud. fuera a gente de _mucho_ nivel de este hilo.... ande, sea un poco más justo, por un mundo mejor, y rehaga esa lista en condiciones ::
> 
> Oh, y ya que se pone, a mí sáqueme de la categoría "saber de bolsa" y póngame en la de "friki". Me siento más identificado :fiufiu:



Para que no tenga que renunciar al frikismo cuando se toma una copa de vino







Magic Decanter Essential Wine Decanter/Wine Aerator - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues se ha dejado Ud. fuera a gente de _mucho_ nivel de este hilo.... ande, sea un poco más justo, por un mundo mejor, y rehaga esa lista en condiciones ::
> 
> Oh, y ya que se pone, a mí sáqueme de la categoría "saber de bolsa" y póngame en la de "friki". Me siento más identificado :fiufiu:



¿Qué tal va la mesa de cristal? Parece que va resistiendo.
Esta gente sin fe no daba un euro por ella, y fijese...


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Antena 3TV.
No nos pisemos aún la manguera que hace falta una vela verde que cierre por encima de 5,05. Ni siquiera aún es momento de subir los stop loss para proteger la posición. Nada ha cambiado respecto al esperado nuevo tirón al alza.

Por cierto, si se dan condiciones para ello, un objetivo a medio plazo serían los 5,80 aunque yo me bajaría antes si encuentro otras opciones de menor timing.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, cortito al ibex objetivo 8790.
> 
> SL ajustadito a los máximos diarios...



espero no le haya saltado el SL amigo , de verdad que lo espero


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Antena 3TV.
> *No nos pisemos aún la manguera* que hace falta una vela verde que cierre por encima de 5,05. Ni siquiera aún es momento de subir los stop loss para proteger la posición. Nada ha cambiado respecto al esperado nuevo tirón al alza.
> 
> Por cierto, si se dan condiciones para ello, un objetivo a medio plazo serían los 5,80 aunque yo me bajaría antes si encuentro otras opciones de menor timing.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Feb 2012)

¿Qué pasóoooooo?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasóoooooo?



Es la tendencia , la que es tu amiga


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Mv otros 46 pipos, estos se lo dedico


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mv otros 46 pipos, estos se lo dedico



mantenga los cortos por el amor de dios , el ibex va a tener un guaneo intenso , olvide los vencimientos y otra cosa 

por cierto MV tenia un poco de calderilla que llego a la cuenta del broker justo antes del latigazo


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va la mesa de cristal? Parece que va resistiendo.
> Esta gente sin fe no daba un euro por ella, y fijese...




Y ya va camino de los 6 meses de mesa, fíjese :fiufiu::fiufiu:

6 latigazos culeros a cada uno de los infieles, es lo que debería darles ahora ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

se ve que estan distribuyendo y alguno se a puesto nervioso :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ya va camino de los 6 meses de mesa, fíjese :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 6 latigazos culeros a cada uno de los infieles, es lo que debería darles ahora ::



Pero sea sincero hombre de Dios, lleva 6 mesas e incontables monitores, parte de su presupuesto de trading se dedica a renovar equipo y otra gran parte a la señora de la limpieza que lo recoja.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Por el mercado corren rumores que apuntan a que Alemania ha reconocido que el default en Grecia es inevitable. sin embargo, un portavoz de Merkel señala que estos comentarios son falsos.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se ve que estan distribuyendo y alguno se a puesto nervioso :fiufiu:



Tanto que se le ha olvidado la "h":XX:


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

SP, se nota que está próximo a techo porque es cuando comienzan a aparecer velas amplias en el día. Aún así, aún no ha llegado a los máximos anteriores por lo que cuidadín con engancharse a alguna de estas trampas.
Los movimientos amplios siempre van precedidos de multiples barridos de stops, no quieren que el autobús comience la ruta muy lleno de gente.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP, se nota que está próximo a techo porque es cuando comienzan a aparecer velas amplias en el día. Aún así, aún no ha llegado a los máximos anteriores por lo que cuidadín con engancharse a alguna de estas trampas.
> Los movimientos amplios siempre van precedidos de multiples barridos de stops, no quieren que el autobús comience la ruta muy lleno de gente.





ahi tiene 2 H


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Ibe la unica utility que mantiene el tipo. A este ritmo tan lento voy a tardar meses en ver los 5

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibe la unica utility que mantiene el tipo. A este ritmo tan lento voy a tardar meses en ver los 5
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Da la impresion que estan recomprando cortos disimuladamente

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

ya tenemos la excusa si pretenden tirarlo hay perrofautadas griegas y alemanas


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ser precavidos. Ponemos el stop de Antena 3TV en el precio de 4,81.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Esto se veia venir , no como las otras veces en que parecia que grecia hiba a quebrar  

los IA , SISTEMAS y demas chorradas esto no lo pueden analizar , tampoco hay forma de meter estos datos 

MV observando el aspecto TECNICO ya lo medio sabia , luego solo habia que poner en funcionamiento su IN :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Otra tacada para el fondo...A ver si se hunde hoy con ganas el ibex y pillo un buen cierre

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Hanwha, hoy es importante que cierre por encima de 2,08 y tenga sombra verde. Ya si es con volumen, la leche. La preapertura viene en 2,02.

Día importante, lo mismo sube un 20% que deshace la figura de posible vuelta de ayer.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Feb 2012)

Amigos, desde hace unos días tengo pensado ponerme corto en Telefónica y largo en Viscofán. ¿Lo veis razonable?

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## AssGaper (15 Feb 2012)

Estoy empezando a creer que al igual que el IBEX se anticipa al DAX cuando guanea....SACYR se anticipa cuando el IBEX guaneara en breve...

Antes de ayer cuando lo vi bajando más de 3.60, ya me olí que la cosa no iba por buen puerto.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, desde hace unos días tengo pensado ponerme corto en Telefónica y largo en Viscofán. ¿Lo veis razonable?
> 
> Muchas gracias, un saludo.



Lo primero sí, lo segundo uffffffffff ... a estas alturas ya ....


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Vaya guaneada en Sacyr menos mal que voy en PT.

Aunque sigue estando para un largo de que haga suelo, de 3,44 no debería bajar.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Antena 3TV, comienza a tener posiciones más sólidas en el bid. Hands on!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo primero sí, lo segundo uffffffffff ... a estas alturas ya ....



Mas que porque piense que vaya a subir, es porque aguanta bien el guano...


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, desde hace unos días tengo pensado ponerme corto en Telefónica y largo en Viscofán. ¿Lo veis razonable?
> 
> Muchas gracias, un saludo.



Yo a 13 no te recomiendo un corto, puedes darte una galleta curiosa. Tef por malas q sean sus cuentas este año y su deuda no deja de ser un monopolio

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

El MACD en diario a cruzado a la baja 

al final las herramientas de MV , llamadas cariñosamente las CHORRADAS del jran MV son todopoderosos en comparacion con los IA , SISTEMAS y demas tontas


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

¿Cómo veis actualmente Solaria para una entrada a largo con carácter rápido?

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis actualmente Solaria para una entrada a largo con carácter rápido?
> 
> Saludos.



olvidese de los chicharros amigo , se lo dice uno que hizo interesantes minusvalias con algunas ::


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Los Blue Chips están sosteniendo al churribex con alfileres.


----------



## Fraction (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


>



¿ pero es que esta dudandolo ?


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...a-la-CNE-para-tomar-medidas-sobre-Castor.html


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...a-la-CNE-para-tomar-medidas-sobre-Castor.html



Que votan? van a meter un puro al floren o sera otra de esas cosas que solo se pueden permitir en España? ghkghk tienes cerquilla la megaconstruccion no? es en castellon

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Se está estropeando el día. Wait and see porque aún no es momento de tomar ninguna decisión.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se está estropeando el día. Wait and see porque aún no es momento de tomar ninguna decisión.



sin webos no hay paraiso 8:


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Meto un cortito en Barclays.


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

La magia del crecimiento español (deuda del sector privado 227 y del publico 61) solo nos superan portugal ,suecia , chipre y el gran tigre celta irlanda cuyas empresas deben el 347%

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Un cortito de 100 acciones de Apple con stop de 2.


Con esto tengo:
Apple corto
Barclays corto
Antenta 3TV largo
Hanwha largo

El volumen total es bastante alto pero las dos posiciones más fuertes tienen stop muy ajustado por lo que el riesgo está limitado y asumible.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Feb 2012)

Sr. Votin, oráculo entre los oráculos para los gacelillas:
¿Ve aún interesante la entrada en NH sobre los 2,40?
Parece que los quieren buscar.


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Meto un cortito en Barclays.



Que opinas de Sacyr?


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibe la unica utility que mantiene el tipo. A este ritmo tan lento voy a tardar meses en ver los 5
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues nada, unas pipas, una cervecita, y a esperar...

Aunque aquí ya se que son de gustos más refinados.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que opinas de Sacyr?



He visto desde hace días que se dirige hacia el mínimo minimorum pero pienso que los megasoportes están para parar la tendencia de cortísimo plazo. De ahí a pensar que vaya a rebotar ....

Además, los máximos anteriores han sido cada vez mas bajos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un cortito de 100 acciones de Apple con stop de 2.
> 
> 
> Con esto tengo:
> ...



:Aplauso: ustec a sido humilde y el reino de las plusvis sera para los humildes


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Apple saltó el stop loss.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple saltó el stop loss.



que me lol :8:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Votin, oráculo entre los oráculos para los gacelillas:
> ¿Ve aún interesante la entrada en NH sobre los 2,40?
> Parece que los quieren buscar.



Yo tengo mandada una orden de compra a 2,42
es posible que guanee en la robasta
En endesa seria interesante entrar a 15,5 a media carga
Sacyr me hace pero no la he estudiado,mejor abengoa a 15 
A3 NO ME GUSTA
Repsol a 20 la semana que viene es interesante


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Vaya pedazo de soporte de gamesa en 3,00 250k de compras............
Joder ,cada vez se le ve mas el culo a los bajistas.....................


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Welcome to 1996


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Hola amigos!


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

como baja sacyr -5% vaya hostionnnnnnn


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Esto ni es guano ni ná.

Realmente creo que no guanea en serio porque estamos usando el nombre (guano) y sus representaciones en falso. 

_God of guano punishes us unmercifuly_


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

lluvia de guano para todos :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Feb 2012)

Ahora sí que nos estamos despeñando...menos mal que mantengo Tecnicas (Hostiazo en 30, como el otro dia) y Ebro.


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> como baja sacyr -5% vaya hostionnnnnnn



Hoy Mcfly respirara tranquilo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Si el ibex perfora los 700 a donde va a parar (Hoy) mera curiosidad...


----------



## Greco (15 Feb 2012)

Vaya creo que hace poco dejaban caer en algunos panfletos economicos online que todos los grandes inversores pensaban que era buen momento para comprar y blablabla....


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Vaya creo que hace poco dejaban caer en algunos panfletos economicos online que todos los grandes inversores pensaban que era buen momento para comprar y blablabla....



asi es , incluso roubini pasaba a alcista , menudos hdlgp :


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Este guano es de risa. Mas que un oso parece un peluche

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Greco (15 Feb 2012)

Wow, panico vendedor... Grecia dice que quita 100% mañana veras (^_^)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

hoygan, el guano, llegar, llegará. Pero o mi broker me tima, o yo no lo veo todavía....






edito: si, le doy a los minis, ¿pasa argu? :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

Yo no veo el guano por ningún lado. El DAX y SP en verde.
Hombre si se refieren al IBEX, es que yo no gasto de eso :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no veo el guano por ningún lado. El DAX y SP en verde.
> Hombre si se refieren al IBEX, es que yo no gasto de eso :XX:



Yo tengo claro que tendremos guano de verdad cuando gamesa este a 2,48
ni ibex ni leches,este farolillo alumbrara el camino


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2012)

La subida del IRPF puede suponer hasta 3.448 euros por familia en función de la CCAA - elEconomista.es

A estos tíos alguien les debería dar clases de estadística y empezar por explicar lo que es una distribución normal, la media, el promedio, la desviación estandar ...

Hoygan, es que hay familias que entre todos los que la forman ... no ganan eso ni al año. En concreto más de 1 millón.

Vaya pandilla de subonormales. Está claro que aún hay margen para que haya mas parados en Hispanistán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

¿Estadística? ¿pa que? Si son muy aburridas ::

La Eurocámara atribuye dos licenciaturas a Elena Valenciano que no tiene | Política | EL PAÍS

MAD MAX is here


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

Y las GAMESAS en 3,,,,,norawena pecata!


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que votan? van a meter un puro al floren o sera otra de esas cosas que solo se pueden permitir en España? ghkghk tienes cerquilla la megaconstruccion no? es en castellon
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



más bien lo segundo después de *o será*


----------



## jcfdez (15 Feb 2012)

Buenas, cuando finalmente abandonen a Grecia a su suerte vamos a tener kilos y kilos de guano de primera.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Me uno a la congregación guanera hasta el cierre....

Dale durooo...toma PEPON


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me uno a la congregación guanera hasta el cierre....
> 
> Dale durooo...toma PEPON



 :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me uno a la congregación guanera hasta el cierre....
> 
> Dale durooo...toma PEPON



Mi sistema (aun no afinado ni de lejos) da un 90% de probabilidad subir contra un 10% de probabilidad de bajar 8:

El sistema está analizando el Stoxx.

Supongo que el resultado final será este: ::


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

Sr. VOTIN, enhorabuena por su venta, la verdad es que la ha clavado :aplauso:


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí van niveles:
> 
> IBEX: 8816 Zona pepinazo arriba hasta los 8.909
> 
> ...



Tenemos al IBEX al nivel pre-guano, el Dax más fuerte, no queda mucho rato pero si se acerca a esos 6740 podemos irnos contentos.


----------



## jcfdez (15 Feb 2012)

Preveo un cierre guanoso, con los índices europeos en rojo.


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

¿Sigue siendo buen momento de entrar en Hanwha?

Está en los niveles de ayer.

Saludos.


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Sobre los niveles en el Ibex de hoy. Lo comentado ayer, primero el 756 hace de soporte, a la segunda lo rompe usando el segundo nivel 745 como soporte y convirtiendo al 756 en resistencia. 
Una vez roto se convierte en resistencia. Lo comentado ayer al Sr. Mulder 

En el caso del Dax el 6740 es nivel relevante para ruptura bajista, tienen mucho cuidado en romperlo, así que nos quedaremos cerca del 8745 si no se rompe.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Sigue siendo buen momento de entrar en Hanwha?
> 
> Está en los niveles de ayer.
> 
> Saludos.



<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012723595&k=620b14c25505317df101ab215af3ef23" height="500" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >programa de bolsa ProRealTime</a>.</iframe>	

Para _hayudar _


----------



## tortilla (15 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi sistema (aun no afinado ni de lejos) da un 90% de probabilidad subir contra un 10% de probabilidad de bajar 8:
> 
> El sistema está analizando el Stoxx.
> 
> Supongo que el resultado final será este: ::



Esto eeeeeeee para que plazo de tiempo?

Su sistema no vislumbra la minima brisa de guano en el stoxx, digamos un 2155 o por el estilo a jornadas vistas?


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Esto eeeeeeee para que plazo de tiempo?
> 
> Su sistema no vislumbra la minima brisa de guano en el stoxx, digamos un 2155 o por el estilo a jornadas vistas?



El sistema es exclusivamente intradiario, solo predice lo que pasará durante la sesión, no más allá.


----------



## tortilla (15 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El sistema es exclusivamente intradiario, solo predice lo que pasará durante la sesión, no más allá.



Uffff que susto, estaba ya tirando yo mi sistema y bajandome a la calle a buscar trabajo.


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012723595&k=620b14c25505317df101ab215af3ef23" height="500" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >programa de bolsa ProRealTime</a>.</iframe>
> 
> Para _hayudar _



No conozco apenas el funcionamiento de los gráficos, si me pudiera explicar un poco este gacelón le estaría muy agradecido o

Saludos.


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

Vamos, que si toca 1.89 o 1,90 nos podemos dar por jodidos que se hunde....

En cambio si sube puede ser interesnte....

es lo que yo entiendo del g~rafico....coger~i un canal u otro.

A janus imagino y siento le habra saltdo el stop....si no ha vendido antes.

Yo tengo el boton a punto de darle...lo estoy pensando.


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vamos, que si toca 1.89 o 1,90 nos podemos dar por jodidos que se hunde....
> 
> En cambio si sube puede ser interesnte....
> 
> ...



Me había parecido entender eso, pero quería corroborarlo. Me mantendré por ahora al margen, con lo cual intuyo que subirá a los cielos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Volviendo a temas últimamente olvidados


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...
> 
> otra del precio del barril de petroleo en _honsas de horo_
> 
> ...





La actualizo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> No conozco apenas el funcionamiento de los gráficos, si me pudiera explicar un poco este gacelón le estaría muy agradecido o
> 
> Saludos.



Para los Hanwa-ianos (que chispa tengo :XX







En principio sigue alcista, con ese segundo impulso activado.
si pierde el canal puede guanear, y más si pierde los 1.81, que en mi opinión le haría deshacer parte de la subida de enero....


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Nueva jornada de guerra de contratos, aunque a pesar de ello el saldo y el volumen han estado bastante contenidos durante la mayor parte de la mañana pasando intermitentemente del rojo al verde, a pesar de todo el saldo máximo del día se ha hecho a las 9:02 (tal como ocurrió ayer con el saldo mínimo) y el mínimo a las 16:09.

De las operaciones de hoy destaca, a bastante distancia de las demás, una de venta de 2926 contratos a las 15:35 en 8770, a partir de ahí el saldo apenas se ha movido mucho.

En subasta han vendido 56 contratos.

En resumen, parece que estamos en plan lateral-aburrido, ayer eran compras y hoy son ventas, el saldo ha quedado hoy bastante tocado y ahora parece que distribuyen con ganas, la subasta negativa pero floja y el precio ha quedado bastante por abajo. Me parece una situación un tanto perfecta y por esa razón creo que mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o primera parte de la mañana alcista, posiblemente sea para volver a bajar de nuevo como hoy.


----------



## monicagt (15 Feb 2012)

La CNMV levanta el veto a las posiciones cortas sobre el sector financiero - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> La CNMV levanta el veto a las posiciones cortas sobre el sector financiero - elEconomista.es



:Baile: :Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

Dentro de la hawaiana, me mataba el mono...a nada que baje un poquito me salgo...


----------



## burbujas (15 Feb 2012)

meses y meses eperando poner cortos en santander y ahora con la noticia da mal rollo


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

empieza la fiesta , vamos gringos :baba:


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Votin que precio pones a las ibe??

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Pero que ven mis ojos el nikkei sacandonos 500 pips de diferencia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro de la hawaiana, me mataba el mono...a nada que baje un poquito me salgo...



Hasta que no vea una vela con volumen no me atrevo.
Suerte!


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin que precio pones a las ibe??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Yo lo considero un buen valor y a medio o largo ganara la razon.
Le perjudica en sobremanera su propiedad sobre gamesa y sus 500 mm de cortos
lo que a mi entender la traen por un canal lateral con dificil despegue a muy corto plazo.
Si estas en perdidas esperaria los 5 euros ,que llegaran, y si no cambiaria de montura cuando tuviera oportunidad.
De todas formas creo que cuando se puedan abrir cortos a los valores financieros gran parte de los perros bajistas atacaran mas a estas presas y abandonaran las electricas,etc
Al resto de los valores le vendra muy bien el dia 24 la apertura de cortos hacia los bancos


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hasta que no vea una vela con volumen no me atrevo.
> Suerte!



GT, en este valor con cuanto os conformais?

Le poneis Stop dinamico y que llegue donde sea o por el contrario os fijais un precio de salida?

He dado orden de venta a 1,97...como repita el cierre de ayer lo toca.

Lo cancelo y la dejo subir a los cielos??)

El prblema de bankinter es que no deja poner SL a este tipo de valores:no:


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Nota

Ojo con sacyr,alguien esta vendiendo acciones a saco ( ACF 1,3 MM)
el reparto ha sido enorme entre todas las demas agencias a nivel de detallistas(gacelas)
Estan colocando papel y aun les queda mas paquete,no seria extraño llegar a ver los 3 euros o menos.
Esta va por mal camino


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nota
> 
> Ojo con sacyr,alguien esta vendiendo acciones a saco ( ACF 1,3 MM)
> el reparto ha sido enorme entre todas las demas agencias a nivel de detallistas(gacelas)
> ...



Según se mire lo del camino...el senior chinito iba con cortos en sacyr...estara contento8:

Da acojone que quiten la prohibición de cortos..ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> GT, en este valor con cuanto os conformais?
> 
> Le poneis Stop dinamico y que llegue donde sea o por el contrario os fijais un precio de salida?
> 
> ...



El que le sabrá aconsejar es el sr. Janus. En este tipo de valores, cuando me ha ido bien ha sido yendo colocando el SL por detras a medida que iba avanzando el precio. Sin SL tenga cuidado....

Cuando operé las primeras veces con este tipo valores, en particular las patriot, lo hice desde el borker de ing, que como banco _ahorrador_, se ahorran poner el SL en acciones fuera de españa. Le digo que, al menos en mi caso fué bastante estresante. Son valores TNT (Janus ©), que te pueden hacer ganar bastante dinero en una sesión o hacerte un buen _buhero _en el ojete. Suelen tener bastantes gaps en las aperturas, movimientos fuertes, por lo que el SL es obligatorio (todo esto en mi humildísima opinión).

En principio y a hogo de buen cubero esos 1,98 no estarían mal para cosechar algunas plusvis.
Suerte!


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Según se mire lo del camino...el senior chinito iba con cortos en sacyr...estara contento8:
> 
> Da acojone que quiten la prohibición de cortos..ienso:



Si ,sobre todo a los bancos :cook:
las presas mas faciles seran el sabadell y el popular

Los del sabadell no van a dormir el dia 23F ,dia historico ademas ::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> La CNMV levanta el veto a las posiciones cortas sobre el sector financiero - elEconomista.es



que menos que unos gintonics


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo lo considero un buen valor y a medio o largo ganara la razon.
> Le perjudica en sobremanera su propiedad sobre gamesa y sus 500 mm de cortos
> lo que a mi entender la traen por un canal lateral con dificil despegue a muy corto plazo.
> Si estas en perdidas esperaria los 5 euros ,que llegaran, y si no cambiaria de montura cuando tuviera oportunidad.
> ...



Me preocupa de ibe su balance consolidado como el de todas las energeticas europeas peca de deuda, supuestamente por el deficit tariafario.Tiene una deuda como su capitalizacion, no es la electrica mas endeudada pero si grecia hace default cosa bastante probable y que deberia haberlo hecho hace tiempo todas las empresas endeudadas van a sufrir. Las que tengan altos flujos de caja y que su deuda no multiplique su pn seguramente aguantaran mejor el tipo que es el caso de endesa e ibe. Aun así, no me gustaria verme en esa tesitura. Gracias por los consejos Votin, hoy al ver el boletin de los 500 mill de accs prestadas me quedado tieso  necesitaba un analisis externo de alguien que opere por fundamentales.Estoy leyendo informes sobre el deficit tarifario y la verdad no hay por donde pillarlos. Sinceramente no los comprendo. Y de forma preocupante me estan recordando demasiado a titulizaciones hipotecarias, se metia todo lo que se pillaba y en el fondo pocos sabian que era. Alguien sabe algo mas sobre este tema?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/valenciana/no...Bankia-va-a-ser-mas-selectivo-y-mas-caro.html


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.eleconomista.mobi/valenciana/no...Bankia-va-a-ser-mas-selectivo-y-mas-caro.html



Vaya perla ha soltado el consejero de Bankia "Nosotros en Bankia hemos cometido muchos pecados"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

¿ha aparecido MV? jo va y está subiendo ni la niña de pollastre que fiabilidad

mua, by the moment::


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Feb 2012)

Bueno, viendo la buena noticia de hoy... quien se anima con unos cortitos a los ladrones patrios (San principalmente...)


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Para plantar unos cortos nada como un buen saco de







Guano usano.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Feb 2012)

¿Qué bancos veis más bajistas?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

El guano usano es de calidad premiun , ya es hora de un buen gap a la baja en europa :baba:


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué bancos veis más bajistas?



Sin abrir la plataforma diría que Bankinter, a SAN lo están sujetando leoncios de alto nivel desde hace días.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

vamos gringos un flash crash de vez en cuando no hace daño 

seria bueno un flash crash para que la subida fuese mas sana


----------



## vyk (15 Feb 2012)

Guanas tardes/noches a todos. Habrá que ir pidiendo una ración de cortillos para mañana...

Por cierto, mis Talisman energy subiendo como la espuma (y el euro/dólar a favor ).

Talisman Energy Inc., TLM Stock Quote - (NYSE) TLM, Talisman Energy Inc. Stock Price


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué bancos veis más bajistas?



¿que banco se acaba de comer una pedazo de mierda bancaria enladrillada de alicante?
Pues ese 
Aunque a ese no le hace falta que le empujen,ya se cae solo je,je,je


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Sin abrir la plataforma diría que Bankinter, a SAN lo están sujetando leoncios de alto nivel desde hace días.



Bankia querras decir


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankia querras decir



www.cotizalia.com/noticias/2012/02/...la-emision-de-454-millones-de-acciones-75929/

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.cotizalia.com/noticias/2012/02/...la-emision-de-454-millones-de-acciones-75929/
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Toma roto para los accionistas.En el foro no hay ningun bankero no?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankia querras decir



Pues venga, que sea Bankia. Mañana les hago una visita


----------



## Estilicón (15 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué bancos veis más bajistas?



Tradicionalmente el popular es uno de los que más posiciones cortas ha tenido abierto siempre, por lo que sería un buen candidato si empieza el guano y se empieza la gente a posicionar en corto.

Queda la incógnita de bankia, que cuando empezó quitaron los cortos. En teoría parece que apunta a guano, pero igual sale un día que se fusiona y como te pille en ese momento a calzón quitado, te puedes quemar y salirte la jugada ::.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2012)

que pasa en usa ??


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2012)

Que buena noticia que quiten la prohibición de los cortos, ahora si que subirá el Ibex


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankia querras decir



Bankia tiene un soporte en 3,12 a tiro de piedra, Bankinter tiene mucho más recorrido para abajo si baja claro, más de 1€.

Sabadell a no ser que tragarse a la CAM :: le cueste demasiado tampoco tiene mucho recorrido, 50 cents quizás.

Popular recuerda como resistió los 3, 50 cents escasos.

Caixabank tiene 1 eurito.

En los gemelos andan leoncios, sobretodo en SAN no jugaría con ellos.


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Bankia capitaliza por 5000 mill y va a necesitar 3000 mill extra. A mi no me salen las cuentas. Vivimos en un pais de trileros

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy mirando el calendario de mañana....calentito.
> 
> Os pongo al día:
> 7.30 PIB trimestral francés
> ...




A las 8 había dato importante como dije ayer....parece que no ha gustado.


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Los abuelos y pepitos _bankeros _no van a vender palmando y son un buen %.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2012)

!!! ese chulibex que se va a pegar una hostia de espanto !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> !!! ese chulibex que se va a pegar una hostia de espanto !!!



se veia venir


----------



## J-Z (15 Feb 2012)

Si, tú lo viste hace mes y medio eres un visionario, a mes y medio pasado claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si, tú lo viste hace mes y medio eres un visionario, a mes y medio pasado claro.



hace mes y medio vi que TEF se hundia , pude salir con pequeñas plusvis , del ibex hable el 9 de este mes cuando casualmente hicimos el maximo del lateral amigo :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (15 Feb 2012)

VIX:







El primer ingrediente para lograr un suelo está ya preparado. Sólo falta mezclarlo con un pelín de volatilidad, que ya se empieza a ver, y cocerlo con temperaturas superiores a los 24. Por ahora, no obstante, el plato sigue crudo.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Los abuelos y pepitos _bankeros _no van a vender palmando y son un buen %.



Pues alguien tendra que palmar la pasta para que nosotros ganemos y no veo yo a janus precisamente con animo de ponerla


----------



## FranR (15 Feb 2012)

Otra vez nos van a hacer lo mismo...que le pongan un ovillo o algo que se entretenga el gafe ese...POR DIOS...así no hay quien baje


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ese vix recibira la visita de pepon , no le quede duda


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

.............


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que hay un etf que replica el vix

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> .............



no se preocupe , tambien se puede comprar vix


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

finance.yahoo.com/news/powershares-plans-active-equity-vix-220430736.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buen análisis. A que precio ves un probable suelo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Si empieza a marcar por encima de los 24, podríamos tener un suelo y una subida importante en el VIX. Hay que verlo en el contexto, divergencias, aumento de la volatilidad, etc, todo eso se está dando, pero aún no está maduro. 

Mira en el gráfico las últimas veces que el precio llegó a los 15-17 y como se puso nervioso hasta despegar de nuevo al alza. Normalmente le lleva tiempo, así que vamos a dejar que desarrolle el movimiento con tranquilidad. También hay que tener en cuenta que el VIX no tiene por qué marcar nuevos mínimos si el SP500 logra máximos por encima de los 1.355, en este sentido, adivinar en qué precios se hará el mínimo absoluto es una temeridad. Mejor esperar a que el giro esté claro y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > <iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012662943&k=70eae5148b4a51077bf1d278e608bb14" height="500" width ="800" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestion8r iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>
> ...


----------



## faraico (15 Feb 2012)

IGmarkets marcando ya en los futuros el 86XX:Aplauso:


----------



## vigobay (15 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se preocupe , tambien se puede comprar vix



Para comprar Vix hay que soltar mucha pasta y con los movimientos que tiene es muy arriesgado. Yo utilizo CFDs sobre el ETF ProShares Trust VIX Short-Term (VIXY) apalancándome más o menos según lo vea. En estos momentos estoy dentro con una posición pequeña en la que entré ayer a 55,70 tras un intento fallido hace unos días en el que me saltó el SL. Esta vez puede ser buena si pasa la barrera de 200 sesiones en gráficos de 1 hora con la que se está dando leches y no la pasa con claridad aunque hoy ha cerrado por primera vez por encima pero muy pelado.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> IGmarkets marcando ya en los futuros el 86XX:Aplauso:



me siento mal , es como si estuviese robando :S

me tomare un pisco pa que se me pase 8:


----------



## VOTIN (15 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> IGmarkets marcando ya en los futuros el 86XX:Aplauso:



Me parece que me voy a tirar una temporada en liquidez

¿podre resistir sin la droja?::

Tendre que empezar con los cortos,por cierto bankinter no tiene acc de bankia


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Para comprar Vix hay que soltar mucha pasta y con los movimientos que tiene es muy arriesgado. Yo utilizo CFDs sobre el ETF ProShares Trust VIX Short-Term (VIXY) apalancándome más o menos según lo vea. En estos momentos estoy dentro con una posición pequeña en la que entré ayer a 55,70 tras un intento fallido hace unos días en el que me saltó el SL. Esta vez puede ser buena si pasa la barrera de 200 sesiones en gráficos de 1 hora con la que se está dando leches y no la pasa con claridad aunque hoy ha cerrado por primera vez por encima pero muy pelado.



MV cuando entra , entra con to lo gordo y apalancado al maximo , porsupuesto hay que tener paciencia para esperar el momento justo


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

el sp500 a bajado con el mayor volumen en casi 6 meses casi na 

macd cruzado a la baja , esto promete 8:


----------



## vigobay (15 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV cuando entra , entra con to lo gordo y apalancado al maximo , porsupuesto hay que tener paciencia para esperar el momento justo



Pues que bien!! ya nos dirás cual es el momento justo...porque entrar en el Vix apalancado a tope y con to lo gordo es para jugársela en la ruleta, aunque una cosa es decirlo por aquí y otra hacerlo aunque seas un muerto viviente que no le tenga miedo a la tumba financiera.::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues que bien!! ya nos dirás cual es el momento justo...porque entrar en el Vix apalancado a tope y con to lo gordo es para jugársela en la ruleta, aunque una cosa es decirlo por aquí y otra hacerlo aunque seas un muerto viviente que no le tenga miedo a la tumba financiera.::



pues parece que el momento justo fue en 17 

sigo el vix pero no al milimetro , que es como hay que seguir a la presa antes de atacar , MV se especialista en IBEX


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2012)

Ya que hablamos de vix este grafico le ayudara


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

www.rankia.com/blog/anfundeem/1004553-comparando-empresas-iii-endesa-gas-natural-iberdrola


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

www.rankia.com/blog/anfundeem/731369-olvida-iberdrola-accionista-minoritario

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (15 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.rankia.com/blog/anfundeem/731369-olvida-iberdrola-accionista-minoritario
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Este bloguero analiza de forma bastante curiosa los cash flow

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vamos, que si toca 1.89 o 1,90 nos podemos dar por jodidos que se hunde....
> 
> En cambio si sube puede ser interesnte....
> 
> ...



Estoy dentro, entre en 1,93 y con poca carga lo que me permite tener margen a la hora de colocar el stop loss, máxime entendiendo la volatilidad de un valor como este.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> La CNMV levanta el veto a las posiciones cortas sobre el sector financiero - elEconomista.es



Entiendo que esto implica que mañana BME va a subir otro 5%, como poco.


Ayer entré con unos dineros que eran para meter a plazo fijo en Viscofan, con ánimo de permanecer unos meses. Ya sé que está arriba del todo, pero es que la subida parece ilimitada... También he leído por ahí que se proponen dar unos dividendos bastante apañados.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El que le sabrá aconsejar es el sr. Janus. En este tipo de valores, cuando me ha ido bien ha sido yendo colocando el SL por detras a medida que iba avanzando el precio. Sin SL tenga cuidado....
> 
> Cuando operé las primeras veces con este tipo valores, en particular las patriot, lo hice desde el borker de ing, que como banco _ahorrador_, se ahorran poner el SL en acciones fuera de españa. Le digo que, al menos en mi caso fué bastante estresante. Son valores TNT (Janus ©), que te pueden hacer ganar bastante dinero en una sesión o hacerte un buen _buhero _en el ojete. Suelen tener bastantes gaps en las aperturas, movimientos fuertes, por lo que el SL es obligatorio (todo esto en mi humildísima opinión).
> 
> ...




Uy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, exáctamente al revés. En este valor el nivel de salida hay que ponerlo por abajo y nunca por arriba, máxima en una pauta de subida como la que está intentando confirmar.

Ponga un stop por debajo, a una distancia que le permita su economía, la posición que ha invertido y atendiendo también a tener la constancia de que es un valor volátil. Por debajo de 1,79, no mola demasiado si bien son los 1,63 los que desarman todo el tinglado alcista.

Por arriba, si le da por subir deje que corran las plusvalías.
Buen trade.


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy dentro, entre en 1,93 y con poca carga lo que me permite tener margen a la hora de colocar el stop loss, máxime entendiendo la volatilidad de un valor como este.



Yo entré poco más abajo....en 1,92....voy a dejarlas ahí a ver manhana que gap tiene...esperemos toque positivo...agradecerá me informe de la preapertura para estar con la escopeta preparada::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Uy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, exáctamente al revés. En este valor el nivel de salida hay que ponerlo por abajo y nunca por arriba, máxima en una pauta de subida como la que está intentando confirmar.
> 
> Ponga un stop por debajo, a una distancia que le permita su economía, la posición que ha invertido y atendiendo también a tener la constancia de que es un valor volátil. Por debajo de 1,79, no mola demasiado si bien son los 1,63 los que desarman todo el tinglado alcista.
> 
> ...



Sr. JAnus, si eso es lo que preisamente decía, que acompañando al precio ha ido como me ha ido bien en estos valores. Lo malo que es que el compañero de armas faraico no dispone en su broker de la posibilidad de poner SL (ni SP) en valores americanos. Y eso en este tipo de valores es un problemón.

Por otro lado estuve tentado de entrar en 1.88€ donde completó al milímetro el segundo impulso bajista, pero tengo pequeña sospecha que puede tocar los 1,81$. Si noto que empiezan a entrar compras me uniré a vuesas mercedes.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias , el euro-dolar nos marca el camino de las plusvis  :baba:

a punto de perder el 1,30 :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Parece que hoy son guanos días aunque no se fien del SP. En fin, es cuestión de verlo.

De momento, a ver si hay buena recolección de plusvis en Barclays.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Sr. Janus, ayer volvía a montar corto en el eur/dolar antes de irme a dormir y hoy lo veo con buenos ojos 

El problema que veo es... ¿Queda caída potente aún?

Me explico, estamos a jueves, mañana viernes y estos cabr-ones pueden coger el finde y decir:
Lo de Grecia era broma, la rescatamos el lunes y soltamos minolles y minolles sin problemas

Y venir un gap al alza que me deje fino fino...

¿Me estaré volviendo un paranoico? ¿Habré cogido cariño a mis plusvis?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Janus, ayer volvía a montar corto en el eur/dolar antes de irme a dormir y hoy lo veo con buenos ojos
> 
> El problema que veo es... ¿Queda caída potente aún?
> 
> ...



¿Paranoico? Pero si siempre pasa lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

es el problema de acostumbrarse al intradia , no sabemos aprovechar los rallys porque no sabemos cuando comienzan y cuando terminan 

el rally bajista comenzo hace muy poco y ujtede ya se estan preocupando por pepon , tipico comportamiento gaceril


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Janus, ayer volvía a montar corto en el eur/dolar antes de irme a dormir y hoy lo veo con buenos ojos
> 
> El problema que veo es... ¿Queda caída potente aún?
> 
> ...



Pienso que la caida más potente aún está por llegar pero que no va a ser un "seguir desde ya". Es posible latigazos fuertes hacia arriba.

Pero, nadie adivina ....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2012)

Empezamos con gran hostiazo....-1.69% el IBex


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Empezamos con gran hostiazo....



:Aplauso: :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

rotos los 8600 :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Coño, con semejante gap no me ha saltado el SL de las SAN ::

Y Gamesa por debajo de 3... :baba::baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Como ha molado la apertura XD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2012)

Ya perdemos los 8600. Pilla por la orilla.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> rotos los 8600 :baba:



Y mi culo también.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Vaya,parece quie acerte anoche en las quinielas de los bancos que se van al guano

BANKIA,Sabadell,popular


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Coño, con semejante gap no me ha saltado el SL de las SAN* ::
> 
> Y Gamesa por debajo de 3... :baba::baba:



Ya lo siento, eso me paso hace 2 meses en el Dax y casi me da un patatus.

Hoy Tounel tiene pinta de certificar...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2012)

Recordemos lo que dice mulder para estos casos:



> * 1.- No te tomes en serio la bolsa*
> 2.- No juegues a bolsa si no estás dispuesto a perder
> 3.- Los Leoncios mandan, y si lees esto .... tú no eres un Leoncio (qué es un Leoncio?, si no soy un Leoncio, que soy?)
> 4.- La bolsa no es un casino,.... aunque lo pienses muchas veces
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2012)

Buenos días,

POR FIN CORTOS!!!!!! Enjoy the party! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y mi culo también.



como buen compañero adverti :S

por otra parte me gustaria pensar que los cortos de MV son los responsables de lo de su culo


----------



## AssGaper (16 Feb 2012)

Muertoviviente tiene que estar con pletórico 

Otra vez se ha vuelto a repetir, SACYR anticipandose a las caidas y alas subidas. No tube pelotas a situarme a cortos ayer, aún viendo al canario de SACYR avisando y pegándose el guanazo. Hoy vemos casi 175 puntacos de GAP. pufff...


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> POR FIN CORTOS!!!!!! Enjoy the party! ::



Van a volver a poner prohibición al final de la sesión... XD


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y mi culo también.



No se adjudique tan rápido la condición de ojete-calor.... puede que su culito todavía esté a salvo, después de todo: el DAX aún no ha roto nada serio, y el asunto no será indicativo de guano mayor hasta que no perforemos con claridad la zona 6615-6620.

Puede que el Ibex esté dando muestras de que esto es algo más serio, pero no olvidemos que el Ibex es cualquier cosa menos un índice representativo del flujo real de los mercados. 

Hacerle caso al devenir del Ibex es no querer ver por dónde va la orquesta en la fiesta...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Señore,mantengan la calma y no compren,hoy empiezan las rebajas no lo olviden
El que compore hoy lo lamentara mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Muertoviviente tiene que estar con pletórico
> 
> Otra vez se ha vuelto a repetir, SACYR anticipandose a las caidas y alas subidas. No tube pelotas a situarme a cortos ayer, aún viendo al canario de SACYR avisando y pegándose el guanazo. Hoy vemos casi 175 puntacos de GAP. pufff...



amigo hay que hacer mas caso al instinto , digamelo a mi MV es practicamente 99% instinto


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya lo siento, eso me paso hace 2 meses en el Dax y casi me da un patatus.
> 
> Hoy Tounel tiene pinta de certificar...



Menos mal que son acciones, sin apalancamiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No se adjudique tan rápido la condición de ojete-calor.... puede que su culito todavía esté a salvo, después de todo: el DAX aún no ha roto nada serio, y el asunto no será indicativo de guano mayor hasta que no perforemos con claridad la zona 6615-6620.
> 
> Puede que el Ibex esté dando muestras de que esto es algo más serio, pero no olvidemos que el Ibex es cualquier cosa menos un índice representativo del flujo real de los mercados.
> 
> Hacerle caso al devenir del Ibex es no querer ver por dónde va la orquesta en la fiesta...



le a saltado el SL de SAN que tendra que ver el DAX aqui :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> POR FIN CORTOS!!!!!! Enjoy the party! ::



Dichosos los hogos, usted solo se apunta a la debacle.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

IBEX 8545 vamos bonito 

creo que me pase con el veneno ::


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo hay que hacer mas caso al instinto , digamelo a mi MV es practicamente 99% instinto



¿En qué quedamos? ¿Instinto o AT?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2012)

Ibex -2,22 %/ -194,30

Es la polla. No se apunta a las subidas y pilla toda las bajadas con alegría.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Es lo que estaba viendo, el DAX ni siquiera ha tanteado los mínimos del dia 10....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Instinto o AT?



99% instinto 1% AT , claro que el 1% AT de MV es de calidad suprema , imaginese el instinto 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

cierro cortos temporalmente , mañana es vencimiento y tal 

demasiada caida tan temprano mosquea la parte tradel de MV


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

Dejen al dax su tiempo que el guano parece que llegara.

De momento las plusvalias en el lador corto llegan, incluso en el ibex.

Puede ser una caida trampa, pero el sector financiero puede tener una caida de aproximadamente un 35% de recorrido, en el ibex si se diera esa posibilidad, tendriamos guano para rato.

Al final todo pasara, y volveremos a subir.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 99% instinto 1% AT , claro que el 1% AT de MV es de calidad suprema , imaginese el instinto 8:



¿Es usted verdadera (y humildemente) consciente de lo ridículo que es?


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Bueno, mi stop en la operación del ibex de ayer ya me asegura 165 pipos.

Si sigue bajando genial, si le da por peponear un rato, ya tengo pagadas unas cuantas facturas de casa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

sr. Votin le llaman sus hoteles


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Es usted verdadera (y humildemente) consciente de lo ridículo que es?



Si fuera consciente no estaria posteando


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

Un vistazo


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Stop en las Gamesas, no sea que le de por subir.
Las SAN ni las miro, ya subirán, antes de malvenderlas las regalo al broker. Otra vez a la JGA...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

bueno de momento como ya dije cierro los cortos , se han cerrado en 8550 estare atento para cargar otra vez a lo largo del dia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

mañana prohiben los cortos al sector financiero de nuevo :XX:
Me encanta lo de bankia :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

¿ que niveles hay en el ibex intradia ? que vengan mis amigos los tradels


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Dejen al dax su tiempo que el guano parece que llegara.
> 
> De momento las plusvalias en el lador corto llegan, incluso en el ibex.
> 
> ...




Por supuesto que al final todo llega, incluso la muerte.

Lo que trato de explicar es que el Ibex no pinta una mona en el flujo global bursátil, y que por lo tanto una caída del -2% o del -3% en el Ibex no significa absolutamente nada en la foto general.

Antes bien, estamos en el suelo de un canal bastante importante. Si perfora con claridad (el 661x comentado antes), entonces puede haber dinero en el lado corto. 

Pero si aguanta y rebota, nos manda de cabeza al 682x entre hoy y mañana.

Por eso estoy avisando "suavemente", para aquel que quiera entender los _toques sutiles_, que ojo con ponerse corto hasta que no se derriben determinados niveles de índices serios.


edit: en estos momentos se me viene a la cabeza la imagen del Sr. Clackerty, ataviado con su túnica de gala de los Domingos y flanqueado por el Sr. Nico, adoctrinando a los fieles en La Iglesia:

"En soporte.... SE COMPRA !!"
"En resistencia.... SE VENDE !!"

:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Señores yo tengo un relevante (en mi dibujito de papel) en 849x, si cae la verdad es que ya no sigue ningún dibujito (al menos mío)


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Madre mia Bankia, el gran farolillo -8%. El levantamiento de cortos no era a partir del 24?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tatur (16 Feb 2012)

Dentro en gamesa a 2,97 y que sea lo que Dios quiera...que sera una hostia terrible


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Feb 2012)

Fuera de A3TV a 4,80 .


----------



## AssGaper (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mañana prohiben los cortos al sector financiero de nuevo :XX:
> Me encanta lo de bankia :XX: :XX:



Ostia ***** en serio? Pero vamos, si en cada abierta de veda a cortos, GAPazo y tal y vuelven a prohibirlo, pues que cojan y lo prohiban permanentemente coño.

Asi no se puede ir.

Por cierto, fuente de la noticia??? es que es una locura, ni 3 dias a durado la veda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012377228&k=12bf883edf866061bad5b28656d7ea7d" height="500" width ="800" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >programa de bolsa</a> ProRealTime.</iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ostia ***** en serio? Pero vamos, si en cada abierta de veda a cortos, GAPazo y tal y vuelven a prohibirlo, pues que cojan y lo prohiban permanentemente coño.
> 
> Asi no se puede ir.
> 
> Por cierto, fuente de la noticia??? es que es una locura, ni 3 dias a durado la veda.



No hay noticia, es intuición XD


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

DAX






el ibex esta justo en fiboline importante nivel.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Ahí va la jugada.

Quitado el stop de Antena 3TV. La minusvalía potencial se está neteando milimétricamente con el rendimiento del corto en Barclays.

Ambas posiciones están actuando como cobertura mutua y así evitamos salirnos de Antena 3TV por si el guano de hoy queda en un sustito .... que no es descartable tirón hacia arriba en algún momento porque a día de hoy no se ha roto nada relevante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Vamos _onvre _que era coña.
Pero de estos nuestros perroflautas políticos uno se puede esperar cualquier cosa.
Ya saldrá uno diciendo "¿ven como lo de prohibir los cortos es bueno para los mercados?"


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Que potencia Bankia. Alguien del foro se ha metido corto en este valor?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Avisamos ayer de la situación de Prisa. Quien no tuviera stops, ya sabe lo que es estar en el ruedo sin capote ni pincho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Feb 2012)

A los guanos días... o

Hace días abrí un corto vencimiento marzo en 8815, esperando una bajada y cogiendo un vencimiento lejano para no intradiar, pero lo acabo de cerrar en 8515, si puedo volveré a abrirlo más arriba...

Saludos!


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

@Mulder que se que nos lee... le leyeron ayer y quisieron ownearle XD


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

Y el banco azul. De momento la entrada cantada da buenos resultados, pero esperamos vender abajo del todo, si es que baja, stop profit 2% y a esperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Pepón hiding in the Daxies shadows....


¿Ha visto su silueta usted sr Pollastre?


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Feb 2012)

Buenos días.

No me creo nada.

Vuelta a verde en 3,2,1...

Ya luego si eso me Ownean pero convencia me hallo¡¡


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pepón hiding in the Daxies shadows....
> 
> 
> ¿Ha visto su silueta usted sr Pollastre?




Esta mañana veo poco, porque estoy yendo y viniendo entre desarrollo y operaciones... pero una cosa que se aprecia muy rápido es que estamos en un suelo bastante importante y con "solera".

El caso es que los relevantes numéricos son como los vampiros - yo sé que Ud. me entiende - , que cuanto más antiguos son, más poderosos se vuelven. Y ahora mismo estamos en un suelo de quinta generación más o menos, estilo La Masquerade.

No es un antediluviano, pero vamos, algo de importancia sí tiene ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me creo nada.
> 
> ...



El Dax ha tocado mínimos del dia 10 y parece querer subir. Lateral todavía. De todas formas este guanito del ibex da muestras de su debilidad....


----------



## Condor (16 Feb 2012)

Muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Feb 2012)

Qué lástima que ya no se pase por aquí el forero Burney, le encantaban estas figuras (PS)...







Saludos...


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me creo nada.
> 
> ...



Verde donde?

El Dax lo tiene fácil, el ibex salvo noticia explosiva lo veo casi imposible en esta sesión.

Quizá con más sesiones...


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha




Ahora sí que estamos perdidos. 

Ha aparecido... La risa de Cóndor, Heraldo del Guano, presagio de desgracias, embajador de las minusvalías. 

Huid. insensatos...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué lástima que ya no se pase por aquí el forero Burney, le encantaban estas figuras (PS)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



teniendo vencimientos mañana no me sorprenderia un pullback a la alcista , pero porsupuesto largos ni con un palo , pero si lo hiciesen ahi estara MV para cargar cortos


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

OZU que alegría, ya nos merecíamos una de estas.....


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Vaya roto y eso que ibe no es de las que mas cae

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> OZU que alegría, ya nos merecíamos una de estas.....



Hable por usted, amigo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

VISCOFAN...... :baba:

luego pego gráfica


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Venga, Gamesa, coño, CAE, CAE, CAE.
Con lo que tu has sido... esas bajadas de 4%...


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Hable por usted, amigo...



Lo siento compañero, pero en contado lo he estado pasando mal desde que solté BBVA a 6,88 pensando que era buen precio y luego no dejo de subir..y ya sabe que no hay mal que mil años dure.

Por cierto, ya esta por debajo del punto de salida, ahora a buscarle una buena entrada...


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, Gamesa, coño, CAE, CAE, CAE.
> Con lo que tu has sido... esas bajadas de 4%...




Gamesa la siguen sujetando...pero el 2.90 lo tiene ahí, creo que se dijo el lunes...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta mañana veo poco, porque estoy yendo y viniendo entre desarrollo y operaciones... pero una cosa que se aprecia muy rápido es que estamos en un suelo bastante importante y con "solera".
> 
> El caso es que los relevantes numéricos son como los vampiros - yo sé que Ud. me entiende - , que cuanto más antiguos son, más poderosos se vuelven. Y ahora mismo estamos en un suelo de quinta generación más o menos, estilo La Masquerade.
> 
> No es un antediluviano, pero vamos, algo de importancia sí tiene ::::



.

SON listos los vampiros:



> Count Vladislaus Dracula: Igor... Do unto others...
> Igor: Before they do it unto me!


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gamesa la siguen sujetando...pero el 2.90 lo tiene ahí, creo que se dijo el lunes...



Con el 2,90 me vale.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

A ver si se pasa por aquí el señor Tounel (desaparecido del mapa desde tiempos inmemoriales) porque si no la caída se frenará más aún...


----------



## darwinn (16 Feb 2012)

los que teníais stop de A3, fuera verdad? 

No veo yo esta caída definitiva, estoy con pollastre en que aquí algo cuecen


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

Niveles ibex, del lado guanoso.
8535, relevante hoy, lucha lucha, tie que caer.
8380
8231

este ultimo baja probabilidad, pero oye, quien sabe.

Por arriba, y con menos probabilidad que Bankia gane dinero, 9180 y 9365.
Para hoy lado largo 8610. Me voy que hace mucho sol en la calle, y todavia no la he pisado.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué lástima que ya no se pase por aquí el forero Burney, le encantaban estas figuras (PS)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿qué es ps? ..


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Feb 2012)

Caixabank cae un 4'70%
Que digo, un 5%!!


Tonuel!


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me traigo el post de 16 enero, en el que en plan bruja Lola puse una ruta trimestral. 

IBEX: Se supone que el recorte primero se vería sobre los 8600, funcionó como resistencia con fuerza durante unos días, pero ser rompió, donde se ha girado (de momento) ha sido en el techo trimestral. ¿Que debería de buscar ahora? Pues de momento testear como resistencia los 8600 y luego continuar hacia los 7900.

El DAX como dije por arriba, era terreno sin explorar, ahora por debajo si cumple hacía los 5.800.

Cuando podré decir que hay posibilidad de ver los suelos trimestrales que se dieron...cuando en DAX pierda los 6.400. 

De momento a esperar a ver si aguantan como resistencia los 8600 y el dax se derrumba hacia los 400








P.D. Habrá que estar atento a esas resistencias técnicas que hay a mitad de camino para ver el giro y buscar la resistencia del IBEX.

P.D. 2: Tenemos un Gap Abajo sobre los 7850 que sigue sin cubrir...


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> los que teníais stop de A3, fuera verdad?
> 
> No veo yo esta caída definitiva, estoy con pollastre en que aquí algo cuecen



Yo subí el SL a 4,81 y me ha saltado esta mañana. Luego se ha recuperado y parece que está bastante estable.

Tampoco veo la caida definitiva, sólo que sigo sin saber poner bien los SL, me mandrilean demasiado a menudo.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> los que teníais stop de A3, fuera verdad?
> 
> No veo yo esta caída definitiva, estoy con pollastre en que aquí algo cuecen



Yo ya dije que he quitado el stop porque tengo cobertura en sentido contrario con Barclays.


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo el post de 16 enero, en el que en plan bruja Lola puse una ruta trimestral.
> 
> IBEX: Se supone que el recorte primero se vería sobre los 8600, funcionó como resistencia con fuerza durante unos días, pero ser rompió, donde se ha girado (de momento) ha sido en el techo trimestral. ¿Que debería de buscar ahora? Pues de momento testear como resistencia los 8600 y luego continuar hacia los 7900.
> 
> ...



Firmo volver a ver los 7850. El levantamiento de los cortos va a acelerar la bajada, ese -8% de bankia es para enmarcar, hacía mucho que no disfrutaba una sesión como la de hoy.


----------



## darwinn (16 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo subí el SL a 4,81 y me ha saltado esta mañana. Luego se ha recuperado y parece que está bastante estable.
> 
> Tampoco veo la caida definitiva, sólo que sigo sin saber poner bien los SL, me mandrilean demasiado a menudo.



yo en A3 no entré, pero vamos fijo que hubiera caído igual que tú. Los SL para mi es lo más complicado de todo, junto con saber salirse a tiempo en ganancias


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Feb 2012)

Carpatos se debe haber pillado los dedos. Ahora esta en contra de los cortos.


_
Nuestro índice es pasto de los leones bajistas al tener ya la posibilidad de poder cubrir pérdidas con los cortos. Aquí estamos pensando que la medida de levantar los cortos en este momento ha sido una auténtica tontería, porque lo único para lo que está sirviendo es para fomentar la corrección de los mercados al estar jugando no sólo los índices, sino multitud de valores, con la media de 200 sesiones, es decir, a los *especuladores* se les ha servido el dinero en bandeja.

Los bancos son los más afectados, por lo que el Ibex 35 es a quien hay que atacar.

Si miramos un gráfico del futuro del Ibex 35 a 30 minutos, veremos que el hombro cabeza hombro que estábamos viendo que se había creado en la zona de máximos de este mes, al final se ha hecho y hemos bajado a buscar la zona donde anda el 61.8% del retroceso de Fibonacci de la subida desde los mínimos de enero, que ronda los 8476 puntos._


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2012)

Darwinn, ya no sabe tan mal salirse de GAM ¿¿eh??


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> *Carpanta* se debe haber pillado los dedos. Ahora esta en contra de los cortos.
> 
> 
> _
> ...



_






_


----------



## darwinn (16 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Darwinn, ya no sabe tan mal salirse de GAM ¿¿eh??



dando palmas con las orejas estoy! A esa no la toco más ya, no miro ni su cotización


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2012)

Compradas 3.000 tef para intradiar a ver si hemos hecho suelo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2012)

Según mi sistema hay un 83% de probabilidades de subir ahora mismo y un 17% de bajar.

Tomenselo como un sentimiento contrario ::


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2012)

Parece (ojo, parece) que hemos hecho un suelo temporal. Yo también creo que hay más posibilidades de subir que de bajar. Y si no, SL power.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mi sistema hay un 83% de probabilidades de subir ahora mismo y un 17% de bajar.
> 
> Tomenselo como un sentimiento contrario ::



¿Y cuántas probabilidades hay de seguir igual que en las últimas 2 horas? Menudo aburrimiento.


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Dentro de un momento, tasa de desempleo de Brasil (a las 12) preparen ojales.

Como sea mayor del previsto...esto va a ser una auténtica debacle.

Lo siguiente IPC americano (que aunque le den mucha importancia, creo que apenas va a afectar).
Lo duro fue lo de ayer...la política monetaria USA a las 20.00 horas, eso ha fastidiado a corto plazo la bolsa, hasta que consigan mas droja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Para los de A3...

*[Antena 3]*







Espero equivocarme, pero tengan en cuenta la posibilidad de visitar los 4.7...y los 4.5

Suerte! Si entra volumen me monto con ustedes, que me gustan los simpsons 

edito, si rompe los 4.92 olviden lo dicho que se deshace la estructura bajista que planteo en el corto plazo.


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Atentos a la jugada, nos pueden llevar a nivel relevante a medio, para desde ahí dar latigazo....8600


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Be careful con el eurodolar.


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con el eurodolar.



Van a darle otro meneo...2 minutos


----------



## darwinn (16 Feb 2012)

pues entro en A3, me gusta la figura que hace, y después de lo que dijo Janus ayer me he puesto a mirarla un poco y ya me ha picado.

Vamos a ver. SL yo lo colocaría en 4,78 y objetivo 5,2. Cómo lo ve Janus?


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los de A3...
> 
> *[Antena 3]*
> 
> ...



Fíjate en el mínimo diario del 31 de enero. Antes se fugó de un suelo relevante y el throw back a ese nivel se produjo en ese día. Después surgió Pepón. Ese es el nivel relevante (4,70 aprox).


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Merde...anulo lo dicho....se me ha cruzado el día.

Lo de desempleo Brasil es mañanaaaaaa....:fiufiu::o

Bueno pues dicho queda....

14.30 Si es peticiones desempleo USA.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

@Janus y Fran, gracias por esa entradita al eur dolar XD


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y cuántas probabilidades hay de seguir igual que en las últimas 2 horas? Menudo aburrimiento.



Cuando predice lateral marca valores cercanos a un 50%/50%, otra cosa es lo que suceda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fíjate en el mínimo diario del 31 de enero. Antes se fugó de un suelo relevante y el throw back a ese nivel se produjo en ese día. Después surgió Pepón. Ese es el nivel relevante (4,70 aprox).



No si mala pinta no tiene, so lo que hay activadas un par de estructuras bajistas y en mi gacelera opinion hay dos opciones idóneas para entrar: 4.81€ y por extensión 4.76€. Por abajo ya es caida hasta los 4.4x€.

Entrar entre esos precios con stop en 4.65€ sería lo ideal. si se fuga de 4.92 con volumen será buena señal. Una u otra será mi estrategia. Suerte a todos!


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Tranquilos
Mañana es viernes de dolores y el lunes aplazan el rescate a grecia,tendremos dos bajadas mas,ademas esta entrando mucha venta al mercado ,el doble que normalmente,mal rollo
Esta bajada va en serio y le quedan el segundo y tercer capitulo


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

He metido para un intra rápido en BBVA, algo más abajo, carga baja.

A ver si le pillo 12 centimos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Feb 2012)

por si a alguien le interesa: navegando por la bahia de los piratas encontre unos dvds de Steve Nison, acerca de velas japonesas.

De momento pasito a pasito, pero que bonito es ver las envolventes y el posterior desarrollo del precio.

FranR, usted no usa velas? a pesar de no usarlas, me recomienda algun libro?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Feb 2012)

el bund tiene resistencia en 139,53 tocado en apertura y a las 11:30. ahora mismo 139,44

Gandalf esta en 140, resistencias importantes.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Entre hoy y el lunes telefonica termina a 12 euros


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

GUanos días.

A ver si se anima esto hoy y por fin tenemos a Tonuel repartiendo estopa.

De momento sin hacer nada, ya metí ayer en las hanwaianas (a ver como abren hoy), de las cuales si bajan un poco me saldré hoy con la mira puesta en el ibex.

saludos


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Como aguanta el SAN....

Sin embargo Sacyr...

y ojo con gamesa que ya esta en 2,95...

Manhana puede ser un buen dia....


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

me siento solo....

Telefnica aumenta su autocartera al 1,97% en plena cada de la accin - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Como aguanta el SAN....
> 
> Sin embargo Sacyr...
> 
> ...



Ya he salido de Gamesa.
El SAN aguanta como un jabato, ha subido 11 céntimos desde mínimos del día, eso me hace pensar que la caída de hoy puede haber terminado...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

el volumen en indices serios parece ser bajo , pero en el ibex ya alcanzamos a esta hora el promedio de los ultimos 4 dias :: 

aunque pal intradia veo en horario musha gacela vendedora , por lo que hay probabilidad de peponeo sobretodo por el tema vencimientos 

MV esta esperando el peponeo para volver a cargar cortos y para esta ocasion tengo veneno por toneladas 8:


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV esta esperando el peponeo para volver a cargar cortos y para esta ocasion tengo veneno por toneladas 8:



debe ser costoso hablar en tercera persona....hay veces que se lia

nada, nada...siga metiendo veneno...8:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> me siento solo....
> 
> Telefnica aumenta su autocartera al 1,97% en plena cada de la accin - Cotizalia.com



Solo es permitido creo recordar un 5%,luego aun puede mantener el valor comprando a saco pero se le vera el plumero y tendra un desplome brutal.
Ya te digo, a 12 el lunes o entra a saco a comprar


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> debe ser costoso hablar en tercera persona....hay veces que se lia
> 
> nada, nada...siga metiendo veneno...8:



¿ te as dao cuenta tu tambien ?


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2012)

dos cosas a tener en cuenta

1. el 6650 del DAX, romperlo p´abajo

2. esperar q no haya un chute de pasta con nocturnidad y alevosia al otro lado del charco

si esas dos condiciones se dan, entonces tendremos:

GUANO BRUTAL


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

MV cree que las gacelas estan cubriendo en masa sus posiciones largas con cortos , una vez que la cnmv a levantado la prohibicion 

pero tenemos peligro de pullback hacia la alcista rota 8:


----------



## tortilla (16 Feb 2012)

Ahora no vendra una media de 50 sesiones a tirar por tierra los cortos????
$VIX - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/285845-busco-amiguetes-comprar-sacyr.html#post5810713


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo es permitido creo recordar un 5%,luego aun puede mantener el valor comprando a saco pero se le vera el plumero y tendra un desplome brutal.
> Ya te digo, a 12 el lunes o entra a saco a comprar



Como ves tef?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dos cosas a tener en cuenta
> 
> 1. el 6650 del DAX, romperlo p´abajo
> 
> ...



ayer dijeron que de QE3 nada 

asi que por un buen tiempo no hay peligro de medidas expansivas :Baile:


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Alguien sabe donde mirar el premarket de las hanwaianas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es ps? ..



Perdona, pero es que con el pequeñajo es difícil... o

PS = Precio Seguro.

Burney lo utilizaba, para proyectar el precio, teniendo en cuenta puntos importantes y fibos. En este caso, lo hubiera clavado.

76xx mínimo absoluto, 81xx fibo 61,8%, le daba una proyección de 89xx

Saludos!


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer dijeron que de QE3 nada
> 
> asi que por un buen tiempo no hay peligro de medidas expansivas :Baile:



en teoria ahora no estabamos en Qnada y bien q metian chutes nocturnos :cook:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Bueno
dentro de Abengoa a 15,4 1000 acc
joder,pense que no entraria

En fin,mandrilado me haran....................


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> en teoria ahora no estabamos en Qnada y bien q metian chutes nocturnos :cook:



si bueno , pero si asi fuera los mercaos no caerian nunca y hemos visto de vez en cuando sabrosos rallys bajistas 

asi que no se preocupe , esta es la wena , caeremos no lo dude


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde mirar el premarket de las hanwaianas?



nasdap.com

El código es HSOL


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> nasdap.com
> 
> El código es HSOL




Gracias Janus.


he metido directamente el codigo y me da que es el de ayer...2,12???? No puede ser, no??

HSOL: Stock Quote & Summary Data
$ 2.12 unch unch 
Feb. 15, 2012 Market Closed
Update Quotes: On Updates every 7 Seconds.
HSOL HSOL | Hanwha SolarOne Co., Ltd. | American Depository Shares, each representing five ordinary shares | Market : NASDAQ-GS
Share|
News	Price
Charts	Trade
History	Annual
Report	Stock
Consultant
Last Sale:	$ 2.12
Change Net/%:	unch unch
Best Bid /Ask:	N/A / N/A
1 Year Target:	1.9
Today's High/Low:	N/A / N/A
Share Volume:	0
50 Day Avg. Daily Volume	1,295,035
Previous Close:	$ 2.12
52 Week High /Low:	$ 9.65 / $ 0.9112
Shares Outstanding	83,954,000
Market Value	$ 177,982,480
P/E Ratio:	35.33
Forward P/E(1y)	NE
Earnings Per Share (EPS)	$ 0.06
Annualized dividend	N/A
Ex Dividend Date	N/A
Dividend Payment Date	N/A
Current Yield	0 %
Beta	3.4
NASDAQ Official Open Price	$ 2.08
Date of Open Price	Feb. 14, 2012
NASDAQ Official Close Price	$ 1.99
Date of Close Price	Feb. 14, 2012
Community Sentiment	Bullish


Read more: HSOL stock quote - Hanwha SolarOne Co., Ltd. stock price - NASDAQ.com


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

hay que mirar en premarkets...imagino....dice que no hay premarket

HSOL
Hanwha SolarOne Co., Ltd. (HSOL) Pre-Market Trading
Pre-Market Charts | After Hours Charts
Feb. 15, 2012 Market Close: $ 2.12
No Pre-Market trades have been reported for this security.


Read more: Hanwha SolarOne Co., Ltd. (HSOL) Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Coño
Me acabo de meter en las abengoas de la leche esta y ya me estan poniendo el ojo rojo...
Mira que yo he sido el primero en decir de no entrar hoy.......
El vicio me puede.............

Al final me va a tocar piramidar como siempre 
cojonesss!!!!! :´(


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Coño
> Me acabo de meter en las abengoas de la leche esta y ya me estan poniendo el ojo rojo...
> Mira que yo he sido el primero en decir de no entrar hoy.......
> El vicio me puede.............
> ...



¿Stop Loss?


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Mediaset podría ser una opción especulativa a largo entre 3'8 y 4'3.

No esta muy endeudada. Se financia principalmente a través de autofinanciación,y tiene un cash flow alto aun con la compra de sogecable.

Debería aguantar un entorno en contra como el actual. 
Personalmente creo que van a meter la mano a RTVE a través de despidos (La reforma laboral es lo que hace pensar, aquí y en aena) y reduciendo su presupuesto lo cual se traducirá en menos series reduciendo su cuota o ventaja competitiva actual que sería lo lógico con un descenso de los espectadores que se irían a otras cadenas.
Demasiada incertidumbre, viendo la caja que hacen cada año pueden ser una opción.

Ratios de Mediaset España Comunicación en Infomercados


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2012)

¿Y si TVE vuelve a poner publicidad? Mismo pastel (y menguante) para más bocas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Estoy mirando las juangras esas....

cerro en 2.12$ en afterhours?
:o subidon 11.5% en robastra? 
Ultimo trade en robastra 1.95$...

Mi no entiende...


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Coño
> Me acabo de meter en las abengoas de la leche esta y ya me estan poniendo el ojo rojo...
> Mira que yo he sido el primero en decir de no entrar hoy.......
> El vicio me puede.............
> ...



Los de price les dan un formulario y estos rellenando el balance a maquina toma ya

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12512.pdf

Tiene un cash flow muy bueno, pero deben hasta la camisa por 7 siete veces.

CASH FLOW*	233.224	316.934	403.734	551.338


Haciendo la competencia renovable Votin a IBE??? 
....:::

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

Tiene cortos para aburrir


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y si TVE vuelve a poner publicidad? Mismo pastel (y menguante) para más bocas...



Si a TVE la obligan a ser eficientes quiebran directamente. De los sueldos mas bajos que tienen se acerca a 2000 y multiplicando. Solo en sueldos ::::::
No va a poder pagar series como hasta ahora, tu quilate a TVE solo el 50% de series que tiene, pon publicidad y pon delante de la pantalla a todos sus empleados burbujeados acostumbrados a la buena vida y al poco trabajo, dime quien los va a ver? No aguantan ni dos telediarios

Series de TVE - RTVE.es


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Otra tacada al fondo...a la que cierre en mínimos 

::::::

Como le ha pasado a Votin me pueden las prisas


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

No recuerdo bajadas tan grandes sin que estas tuviesen continuidad en los dias y semanas siguientes...veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto es como una lágrima en la lluvía si se consuma el griego griego. Pero estaba aburrido y he actualizado mi gráfico de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## holgazan (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entre hoy y el lunes telefonica termina a 12 euros



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/z9ifWBi4eu0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

12 cascabeles lleva miiiiiiiii caballo por la carrete-e-e.era.


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

venga, que acabamos en verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Largo bbva 6.722 ... SL en su sitio 
buscando unas manzanitas


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

Pepon empieza a sacar la fusta


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya he salido de Gamesa.
> El SAN aguanta como un jabato, ha subido 11 céntimos desde mínimos del día, eso me hace pensar que la caída de hoy puede haber terminado...



Hasta los 7,5 con paciencia y dolor (el que pueda)


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Largo bbva 6.722 ... SL en su sitio
> buscando unas manzanitas



Ten cuidado que yo fui a por manzanitas del SAN y salió el perro de Botín y me mordió el culo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ten cuidado que yo fui a por manzanitas del SAN y salió el perro de Botín y me mordió el culo.



Gracias. El SL está puesto y no se menea :rolleye:







en cuanto pase los 6.8€ (si lo hace  ) subo el SL a precio de entrada...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Feb 2012)

nadie tiene la impresión de que temenos un mega-cagarro de indice


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> nadie tiene la impresión de que temenos un mega-cagarro de indice



Es la putita de los índices, pero es nuestra putita ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> nadie tiene la impresión de que temenos un mega-cagarro de indice



Teniendo en cuenta que mientras los demas indices tenian un rally alcista el ibex tenia un lateral alcista , debo decir que si  

como mucho el ibex tendra un pullback a la alcista o tal vez no pueda ni rellenar el gap


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que mientras los demas indices tenian un rally alcista el ibex tenia un lateral alcista , debo decir que si
> 
> como mucho el ibex tendra un pullback a la alcista o tal vez no pueda ni rellenar el gap



Parece ser que ya empieza a escribir como una persona normal, me alegro.

AHora falta que se comporte como una persona normal y no falte al resto de compañeros.

Faraico le pide también que siga aportando sus gráficos y comentarios


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

er jran MV cree que el IBEX puede guanear mientras los indices serios aun siguen distribuyendo en lo mas alto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el bund tiene resistencia en 139,53 tocado en apertura y a las 11:30. ahora mismo 139,44
> 
> Gandalf esta en 140, resistencias importantes.




maximo en 139,59

ahora mismo 139,13 :baba:


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-159.html#post5766028

La operativa planteada para aprovechar el posible tirón de CAIXABANK en el corto plazo salió mal. Ahora tenemos este valor amenazando con perforar una referencia importante de medio plazo como es el entorno de los 3,75, con mucha verticalidad, además. Tiene mala pinta. Si al cierre confirma la pérdida, como comentaba, es momento de salir por patas a pesar de que la sobreventa pueda propiciar algún tipo de rebote, pues el gráfico se ha deteriorado mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Sr. Claca, no contaba usted con que los perroflautas retirasen la prohibicion de cortos 

Pásese más a menudo!

¿que tal los exámenes?


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Ibe otra vez la electrica que mejor aguanta las caidas. Los 4,5 estan siendo un soporte muy relevante

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2012)

IBEX MEDIUM CAP:







Este gráfico lo colgué hace poco. Vemos como desde una perspectiva de medio plazo los soportes aguantan todavía, aunque la aparición de volatilidad en niveles críticos de resistencias como es la zona de máximos alcanazada recientemente, sugiere mucha debilidad y apoya el desenlace a la baja del escenario.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

El ibex esta condenado , parece que me pase con la dosis :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El ibex esta condenado , parece que me pase con la dosis :ouch:



mire que se lo tengo dicho; "un vasito caliente de leche, 1 cucharada de miel, un poco de canela, dos galletitas tipo "María" y 1/4 de alapryl"

1/4 de Alapryl, noooo 4. 

Efectivamente, se pasó de dosis :ouch:


::


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX MEDIUM CAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De aqui a unos años el ibex cambiara por completo. Pueden aparecer corporacion alba, antena 3, nh,almirall, eads. y otras tantas que a poco que se revaloricen ya valdran mas que alguna del ibex.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

y el premarket de hanwaiana una incognita


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca, no contaba usted con que los perroflautas retirasen la prohibicion de cortos
> 
> Pásese más a menudo!
> 
> ¿que tal los exámenes?



El cole bien, hoy, precisamente, he aprendido que exámenes lleva tilde.

Sobre los cortos y su prohibición, francamente, no me ha gustado nada que la levantasen justo ahora* que espero caídas para los próximos meses, pero bueno, el precio manda: el resto son sólo circunstancias 

*Ahora en el medio plazo, se entiende.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El cole bien, hoy, precisamente, he aprendido que exámenes lleva tilde.
> 
> Sobre los cortos y su prohibición, francamente, no me ha gustado nada que la levantasen justo ahora* que espero caídas para los próximos meses, pero bueno, el precio manda: el resto son sólo circunstancias
> 
> *Ahora en el medio plazo, se entiende.



es ustec un rencoroso.....
edito :rolleye:
 me ha hecho dudar, si que leva tilde!
(o lo ha dicho en serio )


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

cuanto tarda la hawaiana en cotizar??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> cuanto tarda la hawaiana en cotizar??




1.84$ ahora mismo parece


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mediaset podría ser una opción especulativa a largo entre 3'8 y 4'3.
> 
> No esta muy endeudada. Se financia principalmente a través de autofinanciación,y tiene un cash flow alto aun con la compra de sogecable.
> 
> ...



Mediaset el farolillo verde del ibex. Vasile debe sentirse solo hoy

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De aqui a unos años el ibex cambiara por completo. Pueden aparecer corporacion alba, antena 3, nh,almirall, eads. y otras tantas que a poco que se revaloricen ya valdran mas que alguna del ibex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Ahora mismo el gráfico del MEDIUM CAP está más claro y en sintonía con el mercado, no como el IBEX que queda a merced del sector financiero y su volatilidad. Los giros de mercado suelen ir todos a una y en esté índice se podrá apreciar mejor.

Sobre lo que dices, pues es muy probable. Algunos bancos tienen bastantes números de salir y es lógico que otros valores ocupen su lugar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

O no, o nos metemos en la herejía de un Ibex37, 38, 39, 40 o lo que sea menester ::


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> es ustec un rencoroso.....
> edito :rolleye:



Pues no lo pillo, en serio. Piensa que estoy muy poco guerrero ahora que la chica de clase que me gusta no me ha respondido la carta que le dejé dentro de la mochila por San Valentín.

PD: Ya veo que ha sido un simple malentendido


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> cuanto tarda la hawaiana en cotizar??



vaya viaje le han metido


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

_
Va por ustedeh!_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no lo pillo, en serio. Piensa que estoy muy poco guerrero ahora que la chica de clase que me gusta no me ha respondido la carta que le dejé dentro de la mochila por San Valentín.



Olvídelo, es que muchas veces me olvido de tildes o las pongo donde no debo, y me había hecho usted dudar. Cosas de la edad


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> dentro de Abengoa a 15,4 1000 acc
> joder,pense que no entraria
> 
> En fin,mandrilado me haran....................



Andan en 15,08 sin SL pa variar no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> vaya viaje le han metido



-4% respecto a cierre de ayer. Puede cambiar, parriba o pabajo. Pero estos valores son _azín_.
Ya esta el mercado abierto, le han metido fuerte al principio de compras, ahora esta cayendo algo... a ver que hace...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

volvemos a la carga con los c-ortos 8:


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

Aquel que dijo de cierre en verde del dax... no seria tan descabellado. Los americanos tienen ganas de subir parece. A ver si se les contagia el catarro europeo de una santa vez.


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -4% respecto a cierre de ayer. Puede cambiar, parriba o pabajo. Pero estos valores son _azín_.



un poco menos....ha recuerado algo....a ver como se comporta.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Andan en 15,08 sin SL pa variar no?



.........como me conoces::
toi echo un jabato::

Me va siempre meterme en los charcos el primero


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

He oído antes que Bernake hablaba hoy?

Si es así imagino porque viene verde eeuu


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

vamos ibex dame solo 2000 pipos


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -4% respecto a cierre de ayer. Puede cambiar, parriba o pabajo. Pero estos valores son _azín_.
> Ya esta el mercado abierto, le han metido fuerte al principio de compras, ahora esta cayendo algo... a ver que hace...



Hola, me reincorporo. A ver cómo van los trades de la tarde.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mediaset el farolillo verde del ibex. Vasile debe sentirse solo hoy
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Por que es mejor mediaset que antena 3?
1)ratio de solvencia en mediaset 0,2707 en antena 3 es 2. Antena 3 esta financiada fundamentalmente por deuda.Si comparamos sus balancesantena 3 lo reducr mientras mediaset lo incrementa.Mediaset debe 412 mill mientras que antena 3 son 538 mill
.Si miramos el cash flow de una y otra mediaset gana por goleada.Efectivo por explotacion de 296 mill y en antena 3 140 mill.Sirve para que invierta mas que su competidora y aun asi su efectivo a final de año sea muy superior.En 2010 despues de gastarse 714 mill en inversiones aun asi acabo con 27 mill en su caja mientras que antena 3 invirtiendo la ridicula cifra de 15 mill solo acabo 2010 con 790000 euros.
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Las Hanwha un poquito pichi-pacha. Reforzamos al entrada en 1,83 porque lo veo como una oportunidad. Nuevamente poca carga ... si bien poquitos a poquitos terminan siendo bastante.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por que es mejor mediaset que antena 3?
> 1)ratio de solvencia en mediaset 0,2707 en antena 3 es 2. Antena 3 esta financiada fundamentalmente por deuda.Si comparamos sus balancesantena 3 lo reducr mientras mediaset lo incrementa.Mediaset debe 412 mill mientras que antena 3 son 538 mill
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Por eso, contra más deuda pague Antena 3TV más se desapalanca hacia el equity cotizado.

De verdad, los números no son importantes. Importa dar al boton para entrar vía bid o ask.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

Reitero, cuidadin con el verde en dax. Los americanos se escapan, han petado al resto del mundo y ahora nos dejan la mierda. Lastima de pais.

Buenos datos en usa y el euro remontando, esto no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los Hanwa-ianos (que chispa tengo :XX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadín
*Bajar de pantalones* pérdida de 1.81
*Untar de Vaselina* pérdida de 1.76
*Revisar de cerca los nudos de los cordones* pérdida de 1.66

¿Que opina sr. Janus?


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

A dentro con otras 1000 abengoas a 15.05........................

Libertad o muerte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadín
> *Bajar de pantalones* pérdida de 1.81
> *Untar de Vaselina* pérdida de 1.76
> *Revisar de cerca los nudos de los cordones* pérdida de 1.66
> ...



Hasta 1,65 no hay mayor problema más que haber entrado a mayor nivel. Cuesta asumir un stop amplio pero de ahí la recomendación de entrar con poca carga.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

tiene toda la pinta de repetir la jugada corto en ibex largo en indices serios 

los leoncios digo 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A dentro con otras 1000 abengoas a 15.05........................
> 
> Libertad o muerte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Si no lo dice con acento _revolusionalio _no le va a servir de nada


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta 1,65 no hay mayor problema más que haber entrado a mayor nivel. Cuesta asumir un stop amplio pero de ahí la recomendación de entrar con poca carga.



Que stop maneja Janus?

Yo creo que a 1,80 me salgo...ya veré...


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

hawai casi en 1,90 ya segun bankinter....buena entrada a 1,83 Janus....


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

joder, si antes hablo, antes se pega la hostia...parezco el gato andino ese


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por eso, contra más deuda pague Antena 3TV más se desapalanca hacia el equity cotizado.
> 
> De verdad, los números no son importantes. Importa dar al boton para entrar vía bid o ask.



Mediaset hace mejor uso de sus recursos ,sacar mayor rentabilidad a sus inversiones. a largo plazo deberia notararse.Yo creo que es mejor equipo el de cuatro que el de la sexta.El tema audiovisual no es solo cuanto gana de mas uno con respecto a otro sino el valor añadido que aporta a la empresa el equipo directivo. Podra gustar mas o menos el modelo televisivo de mediaset pero la realidad es que son mas eficientes y en empresas tan intangibles esa valoracion superior suele durar en el tiempo.Es como el caso que ponias de prisa esta quebrada pero aun asi los bancos la siguen dando cancha simplemente por el valor añadido y experiencia que aportan sus dirigentes, lo que pasa que prisa tiene un delito muy gordo su deuda es impagable.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A dentro con otras 1000 abengoas a 15.05........................
> 
> Libertad o muerte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Si comprad unas ibe igual yo hasta me atrevo con las abengoa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2012)

Espero que la caida de hoy no le haya pillado a nadie por sorpresa.

Volvemos a tener al Chulibex en el entorno de 8500 puntos y el resto de índices mucho más altos.

La debilidad era y es manifiesta.

No hagan caso de hodares, carpatos y demás ralea.


----------



## Seren (16 Feb 2012)

jajaja, que ansia asobre los bancos por permitir los cortos aún en contra de la tendencia del resto de índices. Es evidente que el ibex esta en el momento más mísero de su historia...Yo creo que no son en su mayoría patrios. Si no los mismos que el otro dia echaron el bulo del déficit, los de la pérfida. Una vez lograda la fama de barco hundido es facil especular para comprar luego cuanto más bajo mejor.


----------



## Seren (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que la caida de hoy no le haya pillado a nadie por sorpresa.
> 
> Volvemos a tener al Chulibex en el entorno de 8500 puntos y el resto de índices mucho más altos.
> 
> ...



El dow casi en 13.000, como el ibex en aquellos lejanos tiempos de vacas gordas...recuerdo cuando iban a la par.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si comprad unas ibe igual yo hasta me atrevo con las abengoa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



En cuanto a las prestadas tiene 16mm,igual que el resto del sector mas o menos
Ibe tiene 500mm y eso es mucha tela, Abe esta en minimos anuales ,Ibe no
Ademas asi me entretengo,si rebota a 16 pues me salgo con 2000 euracos y si no pues a la junta accionistas ::
Tiene un recorrido grafico alternado,no es el caso de sacyr que siempre va cuesta abajo
En fin,al tiempo :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Ahí va mi SAN, recuperando la compostura poco a poco.
A ver si puedo salir con algo de dignidad.


----------



## visaman (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En cuanto a las prestadas tiene 16mm,igual que el resto del sector mas o menos
> Ibe tiene 500mm y eso es mucha tela, Abe esta en minimos anuales ,Ibe no
> Ademas asi me entretengo,si rebota a 16 pues me salgo con 2000 euracos y si no pues a la junta accionistas ::
> Tiene un recorrido grafico alternado,no es el caso de sacyr que siempre va cuesta abajo
> En fin,al tiempo :cook:



putin ya tas comprao con las plusvalias el condon de hilo de oro que tu mereces


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Ahola voy con los bancos a muelte ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En cuanto a las prestadas tiene 16mm,igual que el resto del sector mas o menos
> Ibe tiene 500mm y eso es mucha tela, Abe esta en minimos anuales ,Ibe no
> Ademas asi me entretengo,si rebota a 16 pues me salgo con 2000 euracos y si no pues a la junta accionistas ::
> Tiene un recorrido grafico alternado,no es el caso de sacyr que siempre va cuesta abajo
> En fin,al tiempo :cook:



No es lo mismo prestadas que posiciones cortas. De hecho un % muy alto de la participacion de acs es a traves de equity swap vamos derivados que alquilan accs y por ello paga intereses y no son cortos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que la caida de hoy no le haya pillado a nadie por sorpresa.
> 
> Volvemos a tener al Chulibex en el entorno de 8500 puntos y el resto de índices mucho más altos.
> 
> ...



Aun queda una cosa pendiente de explicar, que es la "repentina" mejoria de eeuu cuando el resto del mundo se va a la mierda. Hasta que estos no esten donde deben estar esto carecera de sentido.

Aun llevaran al sp por encima de 1350 hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Aun queda una cosa pendiente de explicar, que es la "repentina" mejoria de eeuu cuando el resto del mundo se va a la mierda. Hasta que estos no esten donde deben estar esto carecera de sentido.



pasa mas veces de las que ustec cree , probablemente los indices mas fueltes vayan a subir un poco mas o a mantenerse en to lo alto distribuyendo , mientras al ibex le tocara irse pabajo una vez a roto su directriz alcista de corto


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo prestadas que posiciones cortas. De hecho un % muy alto de la participacion de acs es a traves de equity swap vamos derivados que alquilan accs y por ello paga intereses y no son cortos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/08/22/suvivienda/1314028522.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Hanwha quiere rebotar con fuerza. Ordenes "tirón" en series de minutos pero aún nada serio. A ver si las dejan. Parece que hay suelo en 1,83.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Que stop maneja Janus?
> 
> Yo creo que a 1,80 me salgo...ya veré...



Yo anda en 1,60 aprox.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/08/22/suvivienda/1314028522.html
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



5% de 5900 mill acciones-----295 millones de acciones (casi la mayoria de acciones prestadas de ibe) Los march y los albertos le han echado la bronca. Los march financian los intereses del alquiler se estan cansando.Es un coste que no va a ningun lado ya que no obtienen los dividendos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mediaset hace mejor uso de sus recursos ,sacar mayor rentabilidad a sus inversiones. a largo plazo deberia notararse.Yo creo que es mejor equipo el de cuatro que el de la sexta.El tema audiovisual no es solo cuanto gana de mas uno con respecto a otro sino el valor añadido que aporta a la empresa el equipo directivo. Podra gustar mas o menos el modelo televisivo de mediaset pero la realidad es que son mas eficientes y en empresas tan intangibles esa valoracion superior suele durar en el tiempo.Es como el caso que ponias de prisa esta quebrada pero aun asi los bancos la siguen dando cancha simplemente por el valor añadido y experiencia que aportan sus dirigentes, lo que pasa que prisa tiene un delito muy gordo su deuda es impagable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Tienes toda la razón del mundo pero aún así, la leche de Mediaset es de espanto. Más allá de los economics, influye el que Prisa pueda vender o no su porcentaje ....

Un ejemplo es el de Telefónica. Tiene un ebitda fantástico pero cotiza a la baja porque lo está degradando .... aunque lo siga teniendo fantástico y la envidia de otros.

Si fuera tan fácil como valorar los economics, no existiría el negocio de la bolsa. Es pura psicología de mercado y andarse listo.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahola voy con los bancos a muelte ::



Es mejor que vayas con dineroehhh


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Serie horaria en Antena 3TV mejor. A ver si sube.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es lo mismo prestadas que posiciones cortas. De hecho un % muy alto de la participacion de acs es a traves de equity swap vamos derivados que alquilan accs y por ello paga intereses y no son cortos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Cierto,pero el prestamo no te da derecho a utilizar la parte politica de las acciones ni el dividendo.
Se prestan con un objetivo
Ej
El dia 25 de enero un leoncio alquilo 20mm de acc de amadeus,7 dias despues
las devolvio,su objetivo pudiera ser atacar con cortos y se arrepintio despues viendo el mercado.
Aunque no todas esten en cortos el objetivo de las prestadas es ese en el tiempo.
Ayer se prestaron 300k acc de abengoa,hoy si sabemos donde estan
Yo tengo 2000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es mejor que vayas con dineroehhh



Carrera corta, SL en su sitio. Y a puntito subirlo a precio de entrada


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

despues de lo que estamos viendo , queda claro que el ibex es terreno de cortos , largos ni con un palo , vamos aquel que cargue largos luego no vaya llorando por los foros


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón del mundo pero aún así, la leche de Mediaset es de espanto. Más allá de los economics, influye el que Prisa pueda vender o no su porcentaje ....
> 
> Un ejemplo es el de Telefónica. Tiene un ebitda fantástico pero cotiza a la baja porque lo está degradando .... aunque lo siga teniendo fantástico y la envidia de otros.
> 
> Si fuera tan fácil como valorar los economics, no existiría el negocio de la bolsa. Es pura psicología de mercado y andarse listo.



Tef se esta poniendo las pilas. Conozco gente dentro y estan haciendo una sangria y reestructuracion digna de un libro de estrategia. Uno de sus problemas en España era su call center en sudamerica, quien haya tenido que reclamarles algo sabra lo desesperante que es.Era su imagen de marca y la estaban degradando.Bueno lo van a trasladar de nuevo aquí. Asi con montones de cosas.Reduccion de la plantilla de tef de España (muchos habian sido funcionarios) e incremento de gente muy cualificada en areas internacionales y en tef sa.Han mejorado muchisimo en eficiencia.Ni antes eran tan buenos ni ahora tan malos, yo lo tengo claro

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef se esta poniendo las pilas. Conozco gente dentro y estan haciendo una sangria y reestructuracion digna de un libro de estrategia. Uno de sus problemas en España era su call center en sudamerica, quien haya tenido que reclamarles algo sabra lo desesperante que es.Era su imagen de marca y la estaban degradando.Bueno lo van a trasladar de nuevo aquí. Asi con montones de cosas.Reduccion de la plantilla de tef de España (muchos habian sido funcionarios) e incremento de gente muy cualificada en areas internacionales y en tef sa.Han mejorado muchisimo en eficiencia.Ni antes eran tan buenos ni ahora tan malos, yo lo tengo claro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



11 años haciendo advisory por arriba. Sé lo que digo.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef se esta poniendo las pilas. Conozco gente dentro y estan haciendo una sangria y reestructuracion digna de un libro de estrategia. Uno de sus problemas en España era su call center en sudamerica, quien haya tenido que reclamarles algo sabra lo desesperante que es.Era su imagen de marca y la estaban degradando.Bueno lo van a trasladar de nuevo aquí. Asi con montones de cosas.Reduccion de la plantilla de tef de España (muchos habian sido funcionarios) e incremento de gente muy cualificada en areas internacionales y en tef sa.Han mejorado muchisimo en eficiencia.Ni antes eran tan buenos ni ahora tan malos, yo lo tengo claro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Cuando cotizen a 9 se pondran las pilas,ahora el mercado solo les esta avisando


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón del mundo pero aún así, la leche de Mediaset es de espanto. Más allá de los economics, influye el que Prisa pueda vender o no su porcentaje ....
> 
> Un ejemplo es el de Telefónica. Tiene un ebitda fantástico pero cotiza a la baja porque lo está degradando .... aunque lo siga teniendo fantástico y la envidia de otros.
> 
> Si fuera tan fácil como valorar los economics, no existiría el negocio de la bolsa. Es pura psicología de mercado y andarse listo.



Si lo piensas friamente Vasile tiene razon. Da a sus clientes lo que piden. En este pais se quiere a los ladrones, pordioseros, puteros,barrio bajeros y sea como sea la realidad es q cotizan al alza pues el simplemente le saca partido. Es un negocio y la verdad es que la gente es lo que pide. Vasile tiene mucha perspectiva y ya lo ha dicho doy al cliente lo que pide en otra epoca pues la esteban no tendria cabida pero a dia de hoy es rentable. Y no me cabe ninguna duda que cuando el negocio cambie sabra anticiparse.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> .........como me conoces::
> toi echo un jabato::
> 
> Me va siempre meterme en los charcos el primero



Hablando de charcos...dentro de SYV a 3.25 con poquito. SL en 3.15 por si sigue lloviendo mañana y me dejan el trasero colorao. :: Me va la marcha. Si rebotan, pues subimos SL que es un valor de algo riesgo.

Por cierto, enhorabuena con las endesas. Yo las mantengo, resultados en breve (seguramente buenos) y posibilidad de dividendo extraordinario.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

los que van cortos mantenerlo con dos cojones , en rallys bajistas se recorre mucho a base de gaps y no querran perderselos


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 11 años haciendo advisory por arriba. Sé lo que digo.



Eres consultor de tic?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Hablando de charcos...dentro de SYV a 3.25 con poquito. SL en 3.15 por si sigue lloviendo mañana y me dejan el trasero colorao. :: Me va la marcha. Si rebotan, pues subimos SL que es un valor de algo riesgo.
> 
> Por cierto, enhorabuena con las endesas. Yo las mantengo, resultados en breve (seguramente buenos) y posibilidad de dividendo extraordinario.



No me gusta para nada sacyr,las obras publicas y temas inmobiliarios,mal rollo
La llevan tirando desde muy alto y ademas eso de que el capitan del barco se
vaya y venda sus acciones (10 millones,dicen) me suena a gran mierda

Que tengas suerte
Nos veremos en las endesas tambien si bajan a 15,aunque no lo creo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres consultor de tic?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es un pepino verde


----------



## holgazan (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuando cotizen a 9 se pondran las pilas,ahora el mercado solo les esta avisando



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WFVApsBIqm8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Al preso número nueve ya lo llevan ... )


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Vaya burbujote el linkedin. Gana cuatro perras pero vale en bolsa 8500 millones.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Aquel que dijo de cierre en verde del dax... no seria tan descabellado. Los americanos tienen ganas de subir parece. A ver si se les contagia el catarro europeo de una santa vez.




Fue a eso de las 8 y pico de la mañana, nada, un aviso "sutil", sin estridencias, para los que quisieran escuchar :fiufiu::fiufiu:


[Mulderish ON]
Siyalodecíayo, ydescuidatequelomismoaúnvemoslos6K8 comotambiéndijeyo
[/Mulderish OFF]


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres consultor de tic?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



He hecho de todo. Pero TIC =/ advisory. Aunque ya digo que he hecho de tó un poco.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

¿Esperáis más caídas para mañana?
Me refiero al IBEX patrio.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Esperáis más caídas para mañana?
> Me refiero al IBEX patrio.



si porsupuestisimo , hemos roto la alcista de corto plazo con gap , volumen y alevosia ) 

esto no es sino el comienzo , bueno el comienzo fue en los 8900 del jueves 9 

humildemente el jran MV 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

venga esa robastrita


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

Ale, subidon sin saber porque. Otro dia mas de cierre europeo y los americanos se piran por arriba. 1360, nos vemos de nuevo. Que patochada de mercado.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

Mas mierda: 



> Ojo con este rumor [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Está apareciendo una información que parece venir de un periódico en donde se dice que los bancos centrales están dispuestos a cambiar los bonos griegos que poseen por unos nuevos. De aquí se puede llegar a pensar que los acreedores públicos pueden entrar en la quita... de momento no hay confirmaciones oficiales.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

Mañana cohete


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mas mierda:



Zapatero campeón!

Zapatero ve como un negocio el rescate a Grecia | Intereconomía | 276028


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

A los 1370 en poco tiempo


----------



## diosmercado (16 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mañana cohete



No hace falta esperar a mañana, ya lo esta habiendo. Usa subiendo unn 1%, nikkei a estas horas 1 y pico. Todo dios a la que pilla, pero... mañana vencimientos. A ver que pasa mañana o el lunes, igual se desacuerda algo.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Nai no nai... 
Ya le dije yo a tus ojos negros, rumbera...

Nai no nai....

Que hoy los 6K8 estaban a tu vera...

No nai no naiiiiiiii 

[léase con acompañamiento musical, Sr. GT a las palmas y el Sr. Claca a la guitarra española]




Ajetreo dijo:


> Mañana cohete


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nai no nai...
> Ya le dije yo a tus ojos negros, rumbera...
> 
> Nai no nai....
> ...



Me LOL :XX:

Ya iba a postear "en breve tenemos aqui al sr. Pollastre siyalodeciayoando" pero se ha adelantado.

edito para decir A VECES DA USTED UN ASQUITOOOOOOO )


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Entonces, lo de hoy en el IBEX, no ha sido guano sino sana corrección en su trayectoria alcista, ¿no?

Bueno para Bankia creo que ha sido algo más que sana corrección... ahí si que ha habido guano.

¡Tonuel, a certificar!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entonces, lo de hoy en el IBEX, no ha sido guano sino sana corrección en su trayectoria alcista, ¿no?
> 
> Bueno para Bankia creo que ha sido algo más que sana corrección... ahí si que ha habido guano.
> 
> ¡Tonuel, a certificar!



Pues no sabría que decirle. Signo de debilidad es, sin duda. ¿Que pueda llegar a testear esos 9300?, pues también. 

Como dice el gran maestro, hay que mirar las cosas con perspectiva, y desde que apareció MM con su toro borracho, estámos pepónicos. Otra cosa es si alejamos más la perspectiva, que sin duda pide guano _güeno_.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Hombre hombre... ya ve que voy metiendome en territorio l/p... ahora puedo proyectar a 10 horas vista, me siento viejuno total. De hecho, voy a ir a la oficina a comprar unas preferentes :XX:


pd: y tengo por aquí otra pequeña novedad, que esta se la voy a dedicar al Sr. FranR ....



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me LOL :XX:
> 
> Ya iba a postear "en breve tenemos aqui al sr. Pollastre siyalodeciayoando" pero se ha adelantado.
> 
> edito para decir A VECES DA USTED UN ASQUITOOOOOOO )


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mi sistema hay un 83% de probabilidades de subir ahora mismo y un 17% de bajar.



Siyalodeciayo (de mi nadie se acuerda por estas cosas :´()

Bueno, vamos al lio...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el volumen ha decrecido bastante desde estos días anteriores. Anque hemos tenido operaciones grandes también que han sido sobre todo de compra:

- Compra de 293 contratos a las 12:45 en 8510.
- Compra de 368 contratos a las 16:50 en 8525.
- Venta de 507 contratos a las 17:00 en 8520.

El mínimo del saldo diario se ha hecho a las 9:45 y el máximo al final de la sesión, realmente en la subasta.

En la subasta han comprado 375 contratos.

En resumen, día bastante pepón en volumen aunque al final el gráfico se vea en lateral, señal de que han acumulado, el saldo y la subasta han quedado positivos pero el precio no ha llegado ni siquiera a cerrar el gap, así que para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subida durante la primera parte de la mañana.

Ayer el pronóstico me falló, a veces ocurre esto, pero cuando fallo mi tasa de aciertos al día siguiente si pronostico lo mismo que en la sesión anterior suele ser bastante alta, de todas formas estamos en semana de vencimiento y todo pronóstico hay que tomarlo con pinzas.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo (de mi nadie se acuerda por estas cosas :´()



Dita sea, doy fe de que es cierto.... 

Le concedo este lance, Sr. Mulder, pues suyo es: Ud. hizo la liturgia del siyalodecíayo primero.

Lo que es de ley, es de ley.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre hombre... ya ve que voy metiendome en territorio l/p... ahora puedo proyectar a 10 horas vista, me siento viejuno total. De hecho, voy a ir a la oficina a comprar unas preferentes :XX:



Ahora que lo dice, la Junta de Andalucía va a sacar bonos al 5% durante 1 año y al 5.50% a 2 años ¡corra antes de que se agoten, insensato!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

la humilde opinion de MV es que en esta sesion el ibex demuestra ir por libre , buscara el guano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre hombre... ya ve que voy metiendome en territorio l/p... ahora puedo proyectar a 10 horas vista, me siento viejuno total. De hecho, voy a ir a la oficina a comprar unas preferentes :XX:
> 
> 
> pd: y tengo por aquí otra pequeña novedad, que esta se la voy a dedicar al Sr. FranR ....



Usted no se corte, proyecte-proyecte!







sr. Mulder, su maquinita también acertó. No se nos enoje


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A dentro con otras 1000 abengoas a 15.05........................
> 
> Libertad o muerte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eres el puto amo, NH, Endesa y ahora ABG, entras, promedias a la baja y sales ganando.

Eso sí cualquier día te van a pegar una mandrileada buena, se ve venir.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2012)

Mañana me salgo de mis 39k de TEF con un buen dinero. Ya los llevo bien verdes. Creo que a mediodia el suelo en la caida ha sido medianamente claro. Como dirian por aqui, r/r muy favorable...

Una vez mas, ghkghk canta los suelos y MV toca las palmas. No diran que no se divierten!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana me salgo de mis 39k de TEF con un buen dinero. Ya los llevo bien verdes. Creo que a mediodia el suelo en la caida ha sido medianamente claro. Como dirian por aqui, r/r muy favorable...
> 
> Una vez mas, ghkghk canta los suelos y MV toca las palmas. No diran que no se divierten!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Andese con cuidado no lo corneen en el galp de apertura::


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eres el puto amo, NH, Endesa y ahora ABG, entras, promedias a la baja y sales ganando.
> 
> Eso sí cualquier día te van a pegar una mandrileada buena, se ve venir.



Son tres tiros,solo gaste 2 ::
Espero no tener que gastar mañana el otro:cook:


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Sigue vigente el escenario de posible vuelta a buscar los máximos.

Llevan semanas de continuas trampas para machacar los shorts.

Venga la Hanwha, .... que el resto de solares están peponas.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no se corte, proyecte-proyecte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esta va dedicada al Sr. FranR, así como a sus antecesores en este hilo, Sres. MM y Fran200. Gente, junto con otros muchos, que aportan valor y hacen grande este hilo.

Siempre me parecieron curiosos los niveles que daban estos Sres.; al igual que me pasó en su día con los niveles de La Iglesia, estos Sres. consiguieron motivar mi curiosidad y ganas de aprender: algunos de sus niveles coincidían con los niveles proporcionados por mis algos cuantitativos, mientras que otros no aparecían ni por La Iglesia ni por mis métodos. 

Claramente estaban usando un método distinto. Lo más interesante es que sus niveles resultaban útiles muchas veces en intradiario, así que razón no debía faltarles.

Durante bastantes días me dediqué a recopilar cuidadosamente las proyecciones que estos Sres tuvieron a bien postear, junto con las condiciones de mercado en cada momento. Trabajo de chinos. 

Luego, un poco de clasificación por GAs (algoritmos genéticos), un par de tardes de CPU entrenando SVNs (máquinas de soporte vector), y otro poco de clickety_click variado....

.... y hete aquí mi última franken-creación.... consistente en el intento de replicar al Sr. FranR usando ingeniería inversa :XX:







Con Uds., el módulo PathFinder.... traza niveles FranR-eros a tiempo real según evoluciona la sesión, o al menos intenta trazar los niveles que "él" cree que el Sr. FranR proyectaría :fiufiu: 

Posteriormente simula operativa con esos niveles y ofrece plusvies/pérdidas potenciales a obtener usándolos, y toda la pesca.

Lo gracioso de este tema es que yo sigo sin saber cuál es la técnica del Sr. FranR para sus proyecciones. Y nunca la sabré (si él no me la dice, claro está). Al haber intentado replicarle por reversión de su conducta y algoritmos de entrenamiento genéticos, podré quizás aproximarme a lo que él haría, pero no sabré por qué o cómo lo hace.

También, por supuesto, puede ocurrir que me haya equivocado por completo y estos niveles no tengan nada que ver con los suyos. En cuyo caso habré trabajado para nada :cook: , pero al menos podrán reirse un rato de mis invenciones chifladas.

Y ahora... cómo era esto... ah, sí... "está vivo.... ¡¡ vivo !!! "


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Feb 2012)

Grande Sr. Pollastre, usted llega a niveles de frikismo inauditos.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena por su coco.


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

Puto dax para que sigue a los yankis si están en europa? y se van a comer lo de grecia lo de portugal y la recesión de varios paises europedos.

Mañana peponazo y a perder lo bajado hoy.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

Anonadada

Oiga y con esto, ¿Se gana mucha pasta?


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Son tres tiros,solo gaste 2 ::
> Espero no tener que gastar mañana el otro:cook:



Anda como en la feria. A los tres tiros te llevas el oso Felicidades es usted un crack

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue vigente el escenario de posible vuelta a buscar los máximos.
> 
> Llevan semanas de continuas trampas para machacar los shorts.
> 
> Venga la Hanwha, .... que el resto de solares están peponas.



Maestro ,me he abengoaneado hasta las trancas
¿¿Sere mandrilado o saldre con mis partes pudientes con honor???::


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Oh, vamos... ¿qué le hace pensar que hago esto por el sucio y vil dinero?

Me ofende Ud. :rolleye:


[Maximum LOL mode enabled]




Ajetreo dijo:


> Anonadada
> 
> Oiga y con esto, ¿Se gana mucha pasta?


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda como en la feria. A los tres tiros te llevas el oso Felicidades es usted un crack
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



La verdad es que voy palmando 230 pepinos,
no cantemos victorias donde por el presente al cierre solo hay perdidas
Esperemos salir bien de esta nueva aventura de cotizadas tecnologicas::


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He hecho de todo. Pero TIC =/ advisory. Aunque ya digo que he hecho de tó un poco.



Es usted un leoncio muy apañao Creia que advisory sobre tef seria en plan consultor de proyectos de ingenieria informatica, yo trabaje en uno de esos, eso si ni de consultor ni de informatico pero eso es otra historia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Sr. Pollastre ¿cuando se toma las siguientes vacaciones? 

Explique un poco la gráfica ande. 
¿Lineas rojas sus niveles Vs. sombra mantecosa niveles Franrianos?


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre ¿cuando se toma las siguientes vacaciones?
> 
> Explique un poco la gráfica anda.
> ¿Lineas rojas sus niveles Vs. sombra mantecosa niveles Franrianos?




Las líneas rojas son los [presuntos] niveles franrianos, calculados a tiempo real para la sesión en curso.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora mismo el gráfico del MEDIUM CAP está más claro y en sintonía con el mercado, no como el IBEX que queda a merced del sector financiero y su volatilidad. Los giros de mercado suelen ir todos a una y en esté índice se podrá apreciar mejor.
> 
> Sobre lo que dices, pues es muy probable. Algunos bancos tienen bastantes números de salir y es lógico que otros valores ocupen su lugar.



En cuanto fusionen o saquen algun tuerto en el indice de los ciegos.Vemos la senda alcista de nuevo.He oido la luz del bankero es tan cegadora que tiñe de rojo purpura el camino a la cordura 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Ostras! Que le estoy viendo venir! 
Lo que quiere es comprobar si puede cambiar eso de cerrar el chiringuito antes de comer, para hacerlo el lunes por la mañana! Deja sus operaciones planeadas y a tocarse las partes pudiendas el resto de la semana viendo al gallo loco en su oficina!


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

jajajajaja!!! no, no... pero muy bueno, hace ya tiempo que no me veo un episodio de Claudio en el canal Warner de Youtube, la verdad xD

Ahora en serio... aquí siempre se está aprendiendo... siempre. Cuando veo algo que no entiendo o que yo no hago, lo intento aprender e incorporar a mi operativa. 

Otra cosa es que luego acierte o la cague... eso ya es otro partido distinto.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras! Que le estoy viendo venir!
> Lo que quiere es comprobar si puede cambiar eso de cerrar el chiringuito antes de comer, para hacerlo el lunes por la mañana! Deja sus operaciones planeadas y a tocarse las partes pudiendas el resto de la semana viendo al gallo loco en su oficina!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Ale! les dejo y luego les leo, que me esperan unos boquerones en vinagre que me hice anoche y solo de pensarlo ya estoy salivando :baba:

Sr. Janus, no tiene mala pinta las _juangra _esas, me da que estan acumulando como antes de la subida anterior.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Feb 2012)

Siempre sospeché que este hilo era una tapadera...

googleando guanazo

Y más abajo salen los cabecillas...


----------



## Estilicón (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo gracioso de este tema es que yo sigo sin saber cuál es la técnica del Sr. FranR para sus proyecciones. Y nunca la sabré (si él no me la dice, claro está). Al haber intentado replicarle por reversión de su conducta y algoritmos de entrenamiento genéticos, podré quizás aproximarme a lo que él haría, pero no sabré por qué o cómo lo hace.



Yo tampoco. Y la verdad es que me encantaría hacerme una idea de como determina esos canales. Pero entre que sé que no me lo diría y que soy muy tímido para preguntarle :o, pues me quedaré con las ganas.

Por cierto, al fin un día de acción. )


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

Hoy y mañana toca decretazo


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale! les dejo y luego les leo, que me esperan unos boquerones en vinagre que me hice anoche y solo de pensarlo ya estoy salivando :baba:
> 
> Sr. Janus, no tiene mala pinta las _juangra _esas, me da que estan acumulando como antes de la subida anterior.



Dios le oiga con lo de las chinocoreanas esas...


----------



## Estilicón (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro ,me he abengoaneado hasta las trancas
> ¿¿Sere mandrilado o saldre con mis partes pudientes con honor???::



Abengoa era peligrosa para entrar hoy. Venía bajista ya de días atrás, ayer rompió a la baja su soporte de 15,90 (motivo más que de sobra para andar con cuidadín), y la sesión de hoy totalmente a la baja añadida a su inercia anterior era motivo para, de entrar, esperarla hoy muy, pero que muy abajo, en la zona de los 15 euros. 

Por arriba esos 15,90 ahora pasarán a ser resistencia. 

Que tengas suerte. ¿A cuanto has entrado?.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

Que subidita se han marcado los usanos, dios mio. 

Fin de fiesta mañana con todo las gacelas que aún queden cortas en el super-bus de Otto...

Llevense cámaras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

ostia put*, DAX 6805 :8:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Abengoa era peligrosa para entrar hoy. Venía bajista ya de días atrás, ayer rompió a la baja su soporte de 15,90 (motivo más que de sobra para andar con cuidadín), y la sesión de hoy totalmente a la baja añadida a su inercia anterior era motivo para, de entrar, esperarla hoy muy, pero que muy abajo, en la zona de los 15 euros.
> 
> Por arriba esos 15,90 ahora pasarán a ser resistencia.
> 
> Que tengas suerte. ¿A cuanto has entrado?.



15,24 

Es la media de dos entradas
Esperare al 27F dia de resultados ,si son peponeros me saltare la valla del 16 y saldre fuera de la plaza ,esperemos que sin cornear:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que subidita se han marcado los usanos, dios mio.
> 
> Fin de fiesta mañana con todo las gacelas que aún queden cortas en el super-bus de Otto...
> 
> Llevense cámaras



en el ibex no habra peponeo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Feb 2012)

OMG. Guanazo y 80 páginas para ponerme al día... no se les puede perder la pista dos días... :: Bueno, voy a ello, que mañana quiero rascar bola yo también )


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex no habra peponeo



En eso , fijate, puede que tengas razón.

Pero conociéndolos como les gusta menear el árbol...


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale! les dejo y luego les leo, que me esperan unos boquerones en vinagre que me hice anoche y solo de pensarlo ya estoy salivando :baba:
> 
> Sr. Janus, no tiene mala pinta las _juangra _esas, me da que estan acumulando como antes de la subida anterior.



Como de los mercados cada dia entiendo menos, aportaré al hilo mi menú para esta noche:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En eso , fijate, puede que tengas razón.
> 
> Pero conociéndolos como les gusta menear el árbol...



MV tiene suficiente colchon pa aguantar , ahora en lugar de SL colocare SP y si me sacan del mercao me ire contento


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como de los mercados cada dia entiendo menos, aportaré al hilo mi menú para esta noche:



Y yo de cena un yogurcito que estoy a regimen :´´(

No tienen ustedes piedad, compasión ni ná de ná...


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

poner la 2 reportaje sobre la bolsa y el crack....casualidad?


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

La siguiente noticia no tiene que ver directamente con la bolsa pero a largo plazo puede verse afectada de forma indirecta.Estan concurriendo los aspirantes al puesto de garzon. 3 son los mas sonados.Teresa, Narlaska y Bermudez.Creo que cogeran a Marlaska, es el mas maleable y no se metera ni con la corrupcion ni contra ningun lobby. Me mojare creo que si se hiciese justisia se optaria por Teresa es la que mejor trayectoria ha demostrado y menos sesgo politico pero bueno ya se sabe en este pais eso cotiza a la baja. Ahora voy como puede afectar a empresas cotizadas. Es la unica que a perseguido la corrupcion e imputo a Botin y a los albertos, algo bastante impensable en este pais. Como salga la familia Botin, albertos, floren, y demas burbujeros deberian empezar a temblar.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y yo de cena un yogurcito que estoy a regimen :´´(
> 
> No tienen ustedes piedad, compasión ni ná de ná...



Pulpo puede tomar, tiene muy pocas calorías, con todo el pimentón que quiera pero el aceite.... con spray


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

................


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Feb 2012)

Coñe, que le van a meter mano al deficit tarifario (imagino que vía tarifazo al consumidor):

Soria eliminara el déficit de la tarifa eléctrica "con o sin consenso"

Como salga subidon de las IBEs, pero las plusvis se las comerían los recibos...


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

Me he reido mucho leyendo esto sobre Grecia

Grecia. Últimas novedades en el laberinto. Ha llegado el momento de la magia potagia | GurusBlog


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como de los mercados cada dia entiendo menos, aportaré al hilo mi menú para esta noche:



Esos pimentitos de padron  Que presentacion mas currada!! son caseros?Si es asi felicidades a la cocinera  Tienen una pinta buenisima. Que bueno!!!!
Si eres de madrid en sol hay un bar llamado Kaixo fe unos vascos que esta genial...y para cenar la gloria de montera.Calidad precio muy buena.Para tapear el sapama tiene unos rejos...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Excelente silenciosa, excelente!


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Coñe, que le van a meter mano al deficit tarifario (imagino que vía tarifazo al consumidor):
> 
> Soria eliminara el déficit de la tarifa eléctrica "con o sin consenso"
> 
> Como salga subidon de las IBEs, pero las plusvis se las comerían los recibos...



Miedo me da....No me creo que vayan a pagar esa deuda el estado y los consumidores en su totalidad. Pelotazo a la vista o peloton que nos van a dar en todas las nalgas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

Que rico, Silenciosa.
Yo he cenado una sopa de pollo y unas gulas, de postre un colacao.

Por cierto IBEX marca 8600 en IG Markets


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue vigente el escenario de posible vuelta a buscar los máximos.
> 
> Llevan semanas de continuas trampas para machacar los shorts.
> 
> Venga la Hanwha, .... que el resto de solares están peponas.



Es posible que después de la subida que ahora pudiera venir, sea cuando venga ya una correción de entidad. No debería haber más engaños .... pero en cualquier caso, stop.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es posible que después de la subida que ahora pudiera venir, sea cuando venga ya una correción de entidad. No debería haber más engaños .... pero en cualquier caso, stop.



ponga la 2 .1929....bolsa crack deuda...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro ,me he abengoaneado hasta las trancas
> ¿¿Sere mandrilado o saldre con mis partes pudientes con honor???::



No me gusta y no entiendo el motivo de esa entrada.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ponga la 2 .1929....bolsa crack deuda...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



25% de paro...Esa cifra me resulta familiar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es usted un leoncio muy apañao Creia que advisory sobre tef seria en plan consultor de proyectos de ingenieria informatica, yo trabaje en uno de esos, eso si ni de consultor ni de informatico pero eso es otra historia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Diga, diga el sitio si se atreve ....

Hombre, programar he programado una animala por hobby, en la carrera y en el proyecto fin de carrera.

Desde simuladores caóticos para circuitos de comunicaciones en bandas milimétricas hasta protocolos ALOHA para el redireccionado de llamadas móvil .... pasando por circuitos integrados en VHDL. Es algo que me encanta/ba.

Pero lo dicho, diga diga a ver si se atreve y algo podemos comentar. Conozco muy muy bien el sector.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 15,24
> 
> Es la media de dos entradas
> Esperare al 27F dia de resultados ,si son peponeros me saltare la valla del 16 y saldre fuera de la plaza ,esperemos que sin cornear:cook:



En los últimos 4-5 meses se ha movido poco, en un lateral entre los 16 y los 18 - 18,50, y ahora ha roto esos 16 por abajo. En los 14,80 está el mínimo de los últimos 12 meses. La pérdida con fuerza de ese nivel, pues no sé, eso ya como lo vea cada uno.

Yo a este valor, si dentro de un tiempo se pusiera en torno a los 13 euros le echaría un tiento con algo más de sustancia de lo habitual, a ver si pescaba uno de sus fuertes coletazos.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale! les dejo y luego les leo, que me esperan unos boquerones en vinagre que me hice anoche y solo de pensarlo ya estoy salivando :baba:
> 
> Sr. Janus, no tiene mala pinta las _juangra _esas, me da que estan acumulando como antes de la subida anterior.



Amigo, puede fallar el figura chart pero debería ser un pepino importante. No es de subir poquitos a poquitos, si le da por subir será todos los días un mogollón. Si es es bajar, pues igual.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Diga, diga el sitio si se atreve ....
> 
> Hombre, programar he programado una animala por hobby, en la carrera y en el proyecto fin de carrera.
> 
> ...



El nombre de la empresa me lo guardo, que este foro lo sigue mucha gente. solo dire que cotiza y es de esos valores que tanto te gustan.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2012)

Pues nada 

Limpieza de fondos de piscina y saludo a los 1370


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como de los mercados cada dia entiendo menos, aportaré al hilo mi menú para esta noche:



Invitas?. Salgo del curro y voy para allá ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Pimientos del padron .... :baba:


----------



## Cantor (16 Feb 2012)

cagonpanete, ya me ha entrao hambre...


----------



## MateAmargo (16 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta va dedicada al Sr. FranR, así como a sus antecesores en este hilo, Sres. MM y Fran200. Gente, junto con otros muchos, que aportan valor y hacen grande este hilo.
> 
> Siempre me parecieron curiosos los niveles que daban estos Sres.; al igual que me pasó en su día con los niveles de La Iglesia, estos Sres. consiguieron motivar mi curiosidad y ganas de aprender: algunos de sus niveles coincidían con los niveles proporcionados por mis algos cuantitativos, mientras que otros no aparecían ni por La Iglesia ni por mis métodos.
> 
> ...



Miedo me dá esto, después se quejan de Goldman Sachs... Si un don nadie (comparado con los gigantes financieros, con cariño, no es insulto) puede maquinar algos y apis, no quiero ni pensar lo que se puede conseguir contratando unos cuantos matematicos, por cifras de 6 o 7 ceros.

Miedo, si.


----------



## faraico (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos pimentitos de padron  Que presentacion mas currada!! son caseros?Si es asi felicidades a la cocinera  Tienen una pinta buenisima. Que bueno!!!!
> Si eres de madrid en sol hay un bar llamado Kaixo fe unos vascos que esta genial...y para cenar la gloria de montera.Calidad precio muy buena.Para tapear el sapama tiene unos rejos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Visto que gusta el tema, me permito copiar un mensaje que puse en la guardería, por si a alguien le pica el gusanillo algún día...



faraico dijo:


> Leo que alguno quiere alguna recomendación por Madrid, y ya que han hablado de cervezas bien tiradas, voy a hacer alguna sugerencia.
> 
> Puedo afirmar sin temor a equivocarme (con permiso de la Dolores y El Cangrejero, que no sé si ha pasado a mejor vida) que en la calle Ponzano dan la mejor cerveza de Madrid.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Aun queda una cosa pendiente de explicar, que es la "repentina" mejoria de eeuu cuando el resto del mundo se va a la mierda. Hasta que estos no esten donde deben estar esto carecera de sentido.
> 
> Aun llevaran al sp por encima de 1350 hoy.



papelitos devaluados everywhere ...

Antes caemos nosotros y seguramente lo merezcamos por gañanes.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Miedo me dá esto, después se quejan de Goldman Sachs... Si un don nadie (comparado con los gigantes financieros, con cariño, no es insulto) puede maquinar algos y apis, no quiero ni pensar lo que se puede conseguir contratando unos cuantos matematicos, por cifras de 6 o 7 ceros.
> 
> Miedo, si.




Pues que tiene Ud. toda la razón.

Mire, en el mundo bursátil yo soy un simple y mísero mono que va por libre, trabajo solo en mi oficinita de menos de 100m2, monto mis propios servidores comprando los componentes personalmente, estoy enganchado a los dibujos del gallo Claudio por youtube, y comparativamente con la gente que realmente trabaja para el Capital, yo muevo cuatro duros.

Asi pues, no puedo por menos que preguntarme muchas veces lo mismo que Ud. : qué bichos _no_ habrá por ahí, de los de $300K anuales en nómina, y con barra libre tecnológica a su disposición, sin límite de presupuesto.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Visto que gusta el tema, me permito copiar un mensaje que puse en la guardería, por si a alguien le pica el gusanillo algún día...



Menos mal que me pilla cenada, si no cojo el AVE y me planto allí mismo

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Visto que gusta el tema, me permito copiar un mensaje que puse en la guardería, por si a alguien le pica el gusanillo algún día...



Que buenos consejos. Apuntados quedan 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Miedo me dá esto, después se quejan de Goldman Sachs... Si un don nadie (comparado con los gigantes financieros, con cariño, no es insulto) puede maquinar algos y apis, no quiero ni pensar lo que se puede conseguir contratando unos cuantos matematicos, por cifras de 6 o 7 ceros.
> 
> Miedo, si.



Hoyga! Si esos mindundis de GS se pasasen por el hilo para darnos niveles o al menos avisos ojete-calor como hacen nuestros ilustres, no nos quejaríamos ::. Por lo del cfras esas de ceros, paparruchas. Eso nos lo sacamos cualquiera del foro al mes:

*Tipo 1000000€* Lords Pollastre, FranR, Fran200, MM.
*Tipo 0010000€* Comrades Janus, Claca, LCASC, ghkghk,chinito, Votin,Bertok, Nico,tortilla.
*Tipo 0001000€* Madames Silenciosa, Pecata, ajetreo.
*Tipo 0000100€* Compadres Estilicon, vmmp29,farico
*Tipo 0000010€* Infame GT
*Tipo 0000000€* Ilustrus Papiro-trader j-z

Y hay algun otro que ni eso :XX:

::


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyga! Si esos mindundis de GS se pasasen por el hilo para darnos niveles o al menos avisos ojete-calor como hacen nuestros ilustres, no nos quejaríamos ::. Por lo del cfras esas de ceros, paparruchas. Eso nos lo sacamos cualquiera del foro al mes:
> 
> *Tipo 1000000€* Lords Pollastre, FranR, Fran200, MM.
> *Tipo 0010000€* Comrades Janus, Claca, LCASC, ghkghk,chinito, Votin,Bertok, Nico,tortilla.
> ...




Hostia, mucho cero veo por ahí. Ah!!!! que están a la izquierda::

Me da que Votín no está en esas cifras, aún ....


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hostia, mucho cero veo por ahí. Ah!!!! que están a la izquierda::



Una pregunta de gazelon

¿como es que se ven los futuros del ibex cotizando en la web de igmarkets,no son de 9 a 17,35h? 

Mi necesitaarrrr aprrrennderrrr::


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyga! Si esos mindundis de GS se pasasen por el hilo para darnos niveles o al menos avisos ojete-calor como hacen nuestros ilustres, no nos quejaríamos ::. Por lo del cfras esas de ceros, paparruchas. Eso nos lo sacamos cualquiera del foro al mes:
> 
> *Tipo 1000000€* Lords Pollastre, FranR, Fran200, MM.
> *Tipo 0010000€* Comrades Janus, Claca, LCASC, ghkghk,chinito, Votin,Bertok, Nico,tortilla.
> ...



No se olvide de nosotros, los del...

*Tipo -0000010€* ::


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Bueno, no soy de muchas predicciones de esas firmadas a sangre y de vender a la señora por ellas. Por lo tanto no tomen lo siguiente como tal.

Mañana Antena 3TV se pone subiendo el 3% como que está firmado.
Barclays subirá y porculizará mis shorts, pero seguirán como cobertura de Antena 3TV. Sigo pensando que puede llegar a 250-260, pero ese nivel de demasiado relevante como para no merecer una buena corrección, más después de subir sin parar un 50%.
Hanwha, npi pero pegará un tirón alcista enorme, la duda es when (vamos seguro que pasado mañana no es).

Mañana me paso a por el premio


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyga! Si esos mindundis de GS se pasasen por el hilo para darnos niveles o al menos avisos ojete-calor como hacen nuestros ilustres, no nos quejaríamos ::. Por lo del cfras esas de ceros, paparruchas. Eso nos lo sacamos cualquiera del foro al mes:
> 
> *Tipo 1000000€* Lords Pollastre, FranR, Fran200, MM.
> *Tipo 0010000€* Comrades Janus, Claca, LCASC, ghkghk,chinito, Votin,Bertok, Nico,tortilla.
> ...



He tenido años mucho mejores y peores también.

Con los años, la volatilidad de mi P&L se ha suavizado mucho.

La prudencia termina dando ganancias.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una pregunta de gazelon
> 
> ¿como es que se ven los futuros del ibex cotizando en la web de igmarkets,no son de 9 a 17,35h?
> 
> Mi necesitaarrrr aprrrennderrrr::



Cotizan 24x5. Ahora entiende porque hay tanto trasiego por el hilo a horas intempestivas. No se vaya a enganchar al juguetito ....
Eso sí, fuera de horario, 8 o 18 pipos de spread. Mucha tela si le da por pegar al grande.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyga! Si esos mindundis de GS se pasasen por el hilo para darnos niveles o al menos avisos ojete-calor como hacen nuestros ilustres, no nos quejaríamos ::. Por lo del cfras esas de ceros, paparruchas. Eso nos lo sacamos cualquiera del foro al mes:
> 
> *Tipo 1000000€* Lords Pollastre, FranR, Fran200, MM.
> *Tipo 0010000€* Comrades Janus, Claca, LCASC, ghkghk,chinito, Votin,Bertok, Nico,tortilla.
> ...



Permitanme un pequeño desahogo

Saben que yo entré en esto por dos motivos, tiempo de inactividad forzado por una lesión en el pie que me tuvo inmovilizada y porqué tenia unos BBVAs que dejo mi marido.

En estas fechas hace un año de su fallecimiento y cada vez que hago una entrada se la dedico. 

¡Si me viera! Yo que nunca me acordaba de las cifras, ese no era mi mundo, mi mundo laboral es complejo pero es otro...

Bueno, esto me sirve de aliciente para comprobar que mi hija y yo saldremos adelante... 

Y además tengo a todas las amistades sorprendidas, ¡Comorrrr! que entiendes de bolsa, que te parece entretenido! que lees libros de eso! :XX::XX:

Fin modo desahogo.

A las señoras y -señores, que las plusvis lluevan sobre ustedes como lagrimas en el mar


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una pregunta de gazelon
> 
> ¿como es que se ven los futuros del ibex cotizando en la web de igmarkets,no son de 9 a 17,35h?
> 
> Mi necesitaarrrr aprrrennderrrr::



Muchas noches lo miro a las 12:30. asi puedes ver posibles gap. Suele cambiar mucho el mercado a estas horas.Son mas fiables los futuros premercado por la mñn

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He tenido años mucho mejores y peores también.
> 
> Con los años, la volatilidad de mi P&L se ha suavizado mucho.
> 
> La prudencia termina dando ganancias.



El ahorro del dinero se desarma por diferentes motivos:

-Hacer caso al innombrable del hilo.
-Un divorcio con niños.
-El vicio de las putas y coches.
-La falta de conocimiento.
-La imprudencia.
-Meterlo en el banco (ahorra él y no usted).
-El bingo (algunos).
-El poker (todos).
-Ir a preferente al Bernabéu.
-Ir de bienqueda por la vida.
-Estudiar económicas (te das cuenta que es fiduciario).
-La farlopa.
-Gastar en El Corte Inglés en vez de en el Mercadona.
-Los coches alemanes de alta gama.
-Pagar las rondas a los colegas.
-Firmar una hipoteca.
- ...............

Demasiadas amenazas .... Al final se lo va a gastar por lo que eliga bien el motivo :XX:

Por cierto, muy buenas, cuanto tiempo sin pasarse por este confesionario!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He tenido años mucho mejores y peores también.
> 
> Con los años, la volatilidad de mi P&L se ha suavizado mucho.
> 
> La prudencia termina dando ganancias.



Sr. Bertok, sr. Bertok. Hablamos de cifras mensuales, +30cm y tal ::


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Permitanme un pequeño desahogo
> 
> Saben que yo entré en esto por dos motivos, tiempo de inactividad forzado por una lesión en el pie que me tuvo inmovilizada y porqué tenia unos BBVAs que dejo mi marido.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho, ojalá sean muy felices. Lo de saber de bolsa es totalmente accesorio.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas noches lo miro a las 12:30. asi puedes ver posibles gap. Suele cambiar mucho el mercado a estas horas.Son mas fiables los futuros premercado por la mñn
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



De noche a las 12:30?. O habla con propiedad o vamos a pensar que viven en una cueva ::


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El ahorro del dinero se desarma por diferentes motivos:
> 
> -Hacer caso al innombrable del hilo.
> -Un divorcio con niños.
> ...



Levantando ejpaña, amigo.

De casi todas las amenazas estoy cubierto ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De noche a las 12:30?. O habla con propiedad o vamos a pensar que viven en una cueva ::



00:30 jajaja o 12:30 am. Recuerde que soy el friki del Tapatalk. Leer postear y analizar balances por movil tiene su extra 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

Por lo que le he leido, el sr. Bertok es de la cofradia de la virgen del puño cerrado. Lo digo porque recuerdo haberle leido



Spoiler



*VA A CONSUMIR SU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



algunas veces, así que creo que despilfarre mucho ...

Viva la virgen!


----------



## neutral (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no soy de muchas predicciones de esas firmadas a sangre y de vender a la señora por ellas. Por lo tanto no tomen lo siguiente como tal.
> 
> ...
> Hanwha, npi pero pegará un tirón alcista enorme, la duda es when (vamos seguro que pasado mañana no es).
> ...



Soy un novato en esto de la bolsa, pero se reconocer a los buenos maestros. Sigo cada uno de sus recomendaciones con mucho interes. Sin embargo tengo una duda con Hanwha. Si veo bien sus resulatados, me da la impresion de que en el ultimo cuatrimeste empezaron dar perdidas y en todo lo que llevan cotizando no han repartido ni un solo beneficio. Que te hace pensar que tiene que subir? :


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

Pues el España 35 esta subiendo ....8600, el euro sube.....
Mañana viene pepon .............


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

Yo llevo +1000 eypos for real con los gemelos.

Aunque 3 semanas ya en liquidez.


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una pregunta de gazelon
> 
> ¿como es que se ven los futuros del ibex cotizando en la web de igmarkets,no son de 9 a 17,35h?
> 
> Mi necesitaarrrr aprrrennderrrr::




Para no saber siquiera que son los futuros :: arriesgas tela, lo dicho cualquier día te sale mal un promedio a la baja de esos y te mandrilean cosa mala.

De momento tienes suerte que mañana peponea lo bajado hoy por culpa de los yankis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Yo llevo +1000 eypos for real con los gemelos.
> 
> Aunque 3 semanas ya en liquidez.



No se me enfade, creí que era papirus trader perennus. Le meto en la categria 0000100€


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

neutral dijo:


> Soy un novato en esto de la bolsa, pero se reconocer a los buenos maestros. Sigo cada uno de sus recomendaciones con mucho interes. Sin embargo tengo una duda con Hanwha. Si veo bien sus resulatados, me da la impresion de que en el ultimo cuatrimeste empezaron dar perdidas y en todo lo que llevan cotizando no han repartido ni un solo beneficio. Que te hace pensar que tiene que subir? :



Janus no actua por fundamentales,ni siquiera las lee
Utiliza el AT y luego la vibraciones de sus presas le indican por donde atacar y cuando,ataca y salta


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Jo..me he perdido una jornada entretenida con dedicatoria incluida...snif. Pero estaba camino de un destino vacacional, acompañado de dos mostruos de esto.

Er modulo ese de POLLASTRE parece interesante, a ver si se enrolla y nos da su evolución de vez en cuando. Para no hacerle desprecio, con mucho trabajo he conseguido los niveles para mañana, entre alguna copa de vinillo y un muy bueeeeen pescado.

Solo DAX:

Nivel relevante 6.735
Arriba: 6.807 pre peponazo 689x
Abajo: 6.714 -6.660 Nivel este último pre guanazo en jornadas posteriores a muy corto.

P.D. Sr. Pollastre, por 300k ni un becario.
P.D. Me sacan de la lista esa de ganancias o hacen una nueva categoría -1.000$

Edit: Me han dicho que sea bueno y deje estos IBEX

Tres niveles: 8.676 8.620 8.550.

Sobre todo cuidado con el nivel inferior, tiene mucho recorrido abajo.

Mañana si no me conecto piensen que seguramente esté metido en cálidas aguas, y con alguna bebida refrescante para pasar el mal rato.

Eso sí, el lunes a la triste realidad del currante aficionado a perder pasta en bolsa.


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2012)

neutral dijo:


> Soy un novato en esto de la bolsa, pero se reconocer a los buenos maestros. Sigo cada uno de sus recomendaciones con mucho interes. Sin embargo tengo una duda con Hanwha. Si veo bien sus resulatados, me da la impresion de que en el ultimo cuatrimeste empezaron dar perdidas y en todo lo que llevan cotizando no han repartido ni un solo beneficio. Que te hace pensar que tiene que subir? :



Lo mismo que le ha impulsado x2 recientemente. Es el sector en el que está y las expectativas de reimpulso del negocio solar tras la debacle alemana. Fuertes rumores de gran desarrollo de parques solares en China.

Realmente no es nada de eso directamente. Es el aspecto gráfico.

No se le ocurra hacer lo que digo


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por lo que le he leido, el sr. Bertok es de la cofradia de la virgen del puño cerrado. Lo digo porque recuerdo haberle leido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunas veces me he avergonzado de lo que nos hemos llegado a pulir en casa. Es muy sano mirar alrededor y darse cuenta de la realidad ...


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo mismo que le ha impulsado x2 recientemente. Es el sector en el que está y las expectativas de reimpulso del negocio solar tras la debacle alemana. Fuertes rumores de gran desarrollo de parques solares en China.
> 
> Realmente no es nada de eso directamente. Es el aspecto gráfico.
> 
> No se le ocurra hacer lo que digo



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=HSOL:US&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (16 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Para no saber siquiera que son los futuros :: arriesgas tela, lo dicho cualquier día te sale mal un promedio a la baja de esos y te mandrilean cosa mala.
> 
> De momento tienes suerte que mañana peponea lo bajado hoy por culpa de los yankis.



Es que esos futuros son solo los de igmarkets
Claro que se lo que son los futuros,estoy aprendiendo
Solo llevo 4 meses ::
Soy tierno gazelon 
Lo de igmarkets me parece que engancha como la droja,esperare sin meterme ahi,todavia me gusta mas lo tradicional


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algunas veces me he avergonzado de lo que nos hemos llegado a pulir en casa. Es muy sano mirar alrededor y darse cuenta de la realidad ...



Más razón que un santo.


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He metido para un intra rápido en BBVA, algo más abajo, carga baja.
> 
> A ver si le pillo 12 centimos.



No me ha entrado por un céntimo 

y el recorrido final han sido solo 9...ya las pillaremos..ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es que esos futuros son solo los de igmarkets
> Claro que se lo que son los futuros,estoy aprendiendo
> Solo llevo 4 meses ::
> Soy tierno gazelon
> Lo de igmarkets me parece que engancha como la droja,esperare sin meterme ahi,todavia me gusta mas lo tradicional



IG Markets son creadores de mercado.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algunas veces me he avergonzado de lo que nos hemos llegado a pulir en casa. Es muy sano mirar alrededor y darse cuenta de la realidad ...



Yo últimamente relativizo todo con respecto a necesidades básicas.

Me explico, veo una chuminada que no necesito para nada...."ay que mono y solo son 20€ me dice una amiga". Pues en mi cabeza aparece el siguiente mensaje:

20€=un mes de agua

Vámonos a comer aquí al lado me dicen los compañeros de curro, que hay menú degustación por 15€.

15€= como X días con este dinero.

Y así con todo.

Estoy medio paranoica, pero es verdad que veo como se acelera todo hacia el guano y estoy acojonadisima pensando en cubrir lo básico.

Los únicos caprichos que me estoy dando son alimenticios como lo que les puse antes, fuera de eso estoy en economía de preguerra.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es que esos futuros son solo los de igmarkets
> Claro que se lo que son los futuros,estoy aprendiendo
> Solo llevo 4 meses ::
> Soy tierno gazelon
> Lo de igmarkets me parece que engancha como la droja,esperare sin meterme ahi,todavia me gusta mas lo tradicional



Los futuros de igmarkets no tienen porque ser "verdad" y cumplirse, y ya se curan de espanto poniendo abajo que solo son indicativos. Más de 1 vez y de 2 ha pasado de venir con +100 puntos justo antes de abrir y luego abrir el ibex plano.

Normalmente suelen acertar el sentido de la apertura, pero no siempre. No necesariamente tiene que cumplirse lo que pone ahí.


----------



## ponzi (16 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=HSOL:US&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros ,price to sales muy bajo, su pn es bastante mayor a su pasivo (mas autofinanciacion).Vende mucho aunque sus costes son cada vez mas altos, habria que analizar cual es el motivo, a ese ritmo entrara en perdidas pero bueno si todas las inversiones ofrenciesen mayores plusvalias futuras , no estaria mal. Es probable que este incrementando sus costes fijos contratando personal e invirtiendo. Cash flow positivo y muy alto. Empresa en crecimiento e infravalorada pero con muchas incertidumbres. A poco que mejore su escenario deberia valer el doble

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2012)

Los futuros fiables son los del daxie, cac y usanos, a las 8/8-30 ya dicen como será la apertura.


----------



## FranR (16 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo últimamente relativizo todo con respecto a necesidades básicas.
> 
> Me explico, veo una chuminada que no necesito para nada...."ay que mono y solo son 20€ me dice una amiga". Pues en mi cabeza aparece el siguiente mensaje:
> 
> ...



Tampoco se puede vivir así, pese a que podemos entrar en guano general y personal inminente, hay que darse algún capricho. Yo lo tengo claro, soy ahorrador, más de la mitad de mis ingresos mensuales van al ahorro, pero cada cierto tiempo me pego un homenaje (ahora vuelve a tocar y esa ilusión no me la quita nadie) 

P.D. Por cierto si hay suerte presentaré el capricho en el hilo o


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Visto que gusta el tema, me permito copiar un mensaje que puse en la guardería, por si a alguien le pica el gusanillo algún día...



Ha merecido la pena leerme todo lo que tenía pendiente, porque de no haberlo hecho me hubiera perdido un buen rosario de perlas vertidas en el hilo estos dos días (me duele el botón de dar thanks, pero sólo cito a faraico porque no habla de bolsa pero esa perla gastronómica es de las que me gustan :baba: )

Que les vaya bien mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tampoco se puede vivir así, pese a que podemos entrar en guano general y personal inminente, hay que darse algún capricho. *Yo lo tengo claro, soy ahorrador*, más de la mitad de mis ingresos mensuales van al ahorro, pero cada cierto tiempo me pego un homenaje (ahora vuelve a tocar y esa ilusión no me la quita nadie)
> 
> P.D. Por cierto si hay suerte presentaré el capricho en el hilo o


----------



## ponzi (17 Feb 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/02/16/economia/1329388812.html

A quien se le ocurrio? Ya tenemos drama griego.Cambio de bonos el lunes por el bce

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> estaba camino de un destino vacacional, acompañado de dos mostruos de esto.



¿Se ha ido de mini-vacaciones con los otros dos componentes de la _troika_? (fran200 y MM). 



FranR dijo:


> Eso sí, el lunes a la triste realidad del currante *aficionado *a perder pasta en bolsa.



No sé por qué, cada día que pasa le creo un poquito menos; me refiero a lo de "aficionado" ienso:ienso:

Oh, bueno, no me haga caso... serán cosas mías 

ienso:ienso:

ienso:


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo últimamente relativizo todo con respecto a necesidades básicas.
> 
> Me explico, veo una chuminada que no necesito para nada...."ay que mono y solo son 20€ me dice una amiga". Pues en mi cabeza aparece el siguiente mensaje:
> 
> ...



Todavía no he llegado a ese estadio.

Pero la respeto :Aplauso:


----------



## neutral (17 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se le ocurra hacer lo que digo



No se preocupe, ya tenia de Hanwha pero las vendi a 1.90 hace poco, justo antes de que saliera su recomendacion. Mi duda con esto es que en realidad las empresas solares que seran rentables seran las que se dediquen a la energia solar concentrada En espanya parece que la mayor parte de los proyectos en desarrollo usan esta tecnologia en vez de la fotovoltaica que parece poco eficiente y algo contaminante. Es por esto que no tengo claro lo de las fotovoltaicas. Creo que tienen bastante mercado con los particulares y los huerto de tejado, pero a la hora de hacer centrales grandes lo van a tener complicado. Falta aclarar que de energia solar solo se lo que leo en la wikipedia, mi negocio sigue siendo el vhdl


----------



## FranR (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Se ha ido de mini-vacaciones con los otros dos componentes de la _troika_? (fran200 y MM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solo ha acertado en uno...y soy una gacela que lo flipas.

Lo único que ha acertado de pleno lo de las mini-vacaciones, en cuatro horas no me he podido alejar demasiado, aunque si lo suficiente para huir del congelador en que se ha convertido la península.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Yo opino un poco como Silenciosa, cada vez me fastidia más gastarme el dinero en ciertas cosas, que al final son superfluas y suponen mucha pasta al mes.

El euro no nos deja ser conscientes de lo que valen las cosas, pero es que hoy en día cualquier chorrada (tomar algo en un bar, cualquier cosa que compremos...) cuesta más de 6 euros, que son 1.000 pesetas de las antiguas. El otro día pagamos 6,20 por dos zuritos y dos pintxos.

En esta temporada solo me he comprado 1 abrigo, que necesitaba, y en rebajas 1 pantalón. Y para la niña, le he comprado en rebajas en tiendas buenillas, cosas para el año que viene, rebajadas al 70%.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Solo ha acertado en uno...y soy una gacela que lo flipas.
> 
> Lo único que ha acertado de pleno lo de las mini-vacaciones, en cuatro horas no me he podido alejar demasiado, aunque si lo suficiente para huir del congelador en que se ha convertido la península.



¿4 horas? ¿y calorcito?
ienso:ienso:

¿Senegal, Gambia o por ahí? A Canarias se tarda menos...

¿has ido con Cordobesa?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

Viendo un poco el día no me fliparía mucho mañana esperando peponazos. 

Tal vez nos metan en un lateral cansino, grandes oportunidades sólo para el inicio de las sesiones usanas y europeas

Si toca los 1364/5 es para coger la pasta y salir. Cuidadín.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

No se si sera la ginebra Monkey 47 de la cena viendo el Valencia con amigos... Pero escriban ustedes Hanwha, Whaham, Manwha o Manhaw, yo solo consigo leer Ariad...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rbotic statistics (17 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Que no, pesado, que no. Que ya no cuela. Tus objetivos son poco menos que una broma, pues ni tú mismo los sigues. Al final, compañero, resultas muy cargante por lo repetitivo de tu mensaje. Ya nos ha quedado claro cual es tu opinión, deja de spamear el hilo con la misma información una y otra vez, que empiezas a parecerte al impresentable de Rbotic.



Claca, impresentable porque?

S2s


----------



## ponzi (17 Feb 2012)

Viendo los fundamentales creo que las siguientes emp muestran una ventaja competitiva a largo: edp (Aunque ibe y endesa no lo hacen nada mal en comparacion al resto de energeticas europeas) la portuguesa por fundamentales es una golosina, al final la oparan.Almirall.Iberpapel.bme.Nestle.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rbotic statistics (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La contestación de un seguidor... ni cachondeo que tienen allí.
> 
> "Hoy, 02:13
> #305
> ...



Cuidado que puedo volver aquí también!...
Pero ojo que es fácil encontrar a rbotic y al místico 10.700

Os recuerdo que rbotic pronosticó con antelación suficiente (de meses) el místico 6.800 de marzo 2009 y el místico 7.700-7.500 de agosto 2011...
Lo digo para que si se hace cachondeo sea con criterio

S2s

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me ha entrado por un céntimo
> 
> y el recorrido final han sido solo 9...ya las pillaremos..ienso:



De esos 9cents yo llevo 8cnts, a ver que pasa hoy o


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

Ojo que los futuros americanos están remolones y el euro retrocede. El tsunami de jariguay de anoche puede ser que no pase de Asia. Súmale vencimientos y un poco de "joroña que joroña" y casi mejor ver la regata desde el puerto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)




----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

Mira que son listos estos chinos...

Apple Loses China Smartphone Market Share

Caer a un 7.5 de cuota de mercado desde un 10.4 tiene que doler...


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

No por favor, dos iluminados en el hilo al mismo tiempo es demasiado.
Dosifíquense.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Mira que son listos estos chinos...
> 
> Apple Loses China Smartphone Market Share
> 
> Caer a un 7.5 de cuota de mercado desde un 10.4 tiene que doler...



Si es que en China no sólo estaban falsificando los productos Apple sino la tienda entera. Eso tiene que quitar cuota de mercado por narices...

Ya son 23 las tiendas de Apple falsas descubiertas en China - CincoDías.com

Esto es de agosto, ahora habrá muchas más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No por favor, dos iluminados en el hilo al mismo tiempo es demasiado.
> Dosifíquense.



ME da a mi que esos van al baño juntos....ienso:


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ME da a mi que esos van al baño juntos....ienso:



Y usan una única mano para fapearse.

Hace tiempo que sospecho lo mismo que Ud.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

Espero que sea la de el malvado, porque si es la del zombie...mal rollito:


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Bueno
Yo pongo mis abengoas a 15,85 y si cuela pues cuela
el galp se ira a 15,75 ,pues un poquito mas a ver si hay suerte


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias 

dia de vencimientos 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> Yo pongo mis abengoas a 15,85 y si cuela pues cuela
> el *galp *se ira a 15,75 ,pues un poquito mas a ver si hay suerte



La gasolinera se mueve?

XD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2012)

Ibex 35
Últ:
8.652,50
Var (% / Ptos):
1,10 %/ +94,40


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Bueno, ya va volviendo todo a su cauce.
Menos mal que ayer no solté las SAN en un momento de pánico... hoy han recuperado casi todo (faltan unos centimillos todavía...)


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Er modulo ese de POLLASTRE parece interesante, a ver si se enrolla y nos da su evolución de vez en cuando.
> 
> [.......]
> 
> ...




Créase o no, la mierda ésta parece que funciona:









Sr. FranR, la resistencia es fútil... ha sido Ud. asimilado por la AI; a partir de ahora forma Ud. parte de la Conciencia Colectiva de Trading :XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Fuera de TEF. +650.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

yo estoy con +20 centimillos por accion de bbva.... ¿tomo beneficios o espero a ver si cierra el _GALP_ de ayer .....?

De momento SP +10cents

Como dice uno por aqui: _de esta ya no se pierde_ 


edit: *Que alguien quite esa orden de 30k acciones venta a 7.923!!!!*


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yo estoy con +20 centimillos por accion de bbva.... ¿tomo beneficios o espero a ver si cierra el _GALP_ de ayer .....?
> 
> De momento SP +10cents
> 
> Como dice uno por aqui: _de esta ya no se pierde_



Un poquito de stop dinámico... Ayer tenía claro que hoy subíamos. De aquí en adelante, no lo tengo tan claro.

Una de las grandes enseñanzas de este tiempo en HVEI35: no hay por qué estar siempre en el mercado. Mejor esperar retozando, y cuando se otea presa directo a la yugular. Y vuelta a la guarida. Hay bolsa todos los días.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Abengoa recuperando posiciones Votin....

Y todas la eléctricas en la parte baja, junto con Sacyr. Pero esa no cuenta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días... 

Enhorabuena por las plusvis ghkghk! Qué tal el nuevo pisito? Es que llevo 2 meses sin leer apenas burbuja y no sé si comentó algo...

Un saludo!


----------



## Pepe Broz (17 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un poquito de stop dinámico... Ayer tenía claro que hoy subíamos. De aquí en adelante, no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Una de las grandes enseñanzas de este tiempo en HVEI35: no hay por qué estar siempre en el mercado. Mejor esperar retozando, y cuando se otea presa directo a la yugular. Y vuelta a la guarida. Hay bolsa todos los días.




Señor ghkghk. El funcionamiento del stop dinamico se me hace confuso.

Entiendo que cuando sube va siguiendo el valor, la pregunta es que pasa cuando el valor baja?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A los buenos días...
> 
> Enhorabuena por las plusvis ghkghk! Qué tal el nuevo pisito? Es que llevo 2 meses sin leer apenas burbuja y no sé si comentó algo...
> 
> Un saludo!



Habrá estado eligiendo visillos porque se ha pasado poco a charlar por aquí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Señor ghkghk. El funcionamiento del stop dinamico se me hace confuso.
> 
> Entiendo que cuando sube va siguiendo el valor, la pregunta es que pasa cuando el valor baja?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



Actua igual que un SL. Solo sube si el precio sube una cierta cantidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

:abajo:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Señor ghkghk. El funcionamiento del stop dinamico se me hace confuso.
> 
> Entiendo que cuando sube va siguiendo el valor, la pregunta es que pasa cuando el valor baja?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo




Copio y pego de mi broker...

Órdenes stop dinámicas
Definición
Es una orden de venta que se envía al mercado cuando se cumpla una condición marcada. Esta condición es un % de fluctuación del precio de cotización o una variación del mismo. La orden que se envía al mercado será una orden a mercado.
Ventajas
Como en el resto de órdenes stop, la principal ventaja es poder limitar el riesgo asumido en una inversión, con la particularidad de que ese límite fluctúa ante subidas en la cotización de la acción.
Cuando la cotización de la acción sube, el stop sube con la cotización de forma proporcional, mientras que si la acción baja el stop se mantiene y no baja. Podemos ir acumulando ganancias sin tener que modificar el stop, que se mantendrá en el porcentaje o importe marcado sobre la cotización. La actualización se realizará una vez al día a cierre de mercado.
Alta y características

- La tramitación de una orden stop dinámica únicamente será posible a través de Internet.
- No admiten modificaciones, solo se pueden cancelar.
- El servicio de Banca Telefónica (902 13 23 13) atenderá las peticiones de baja de órdenes stop, siempre y cuando la situación de la orden lo permita.

Activación de una orden
Una orden stop dinámica pendiente de envío, se activará cuando, habiéndose cumplido la condición de activación, se produzca un cruce a distinto precio de dicho valor. De hecho, en acciones muy poco líquidas donde no se cruzan continuamente operaciones en bolsa y por ello, no cambia a cada instante la cotización del valor, puede ocurrir que no se envíe la orden al mercado instantáneamente, a pesar de que el valor haya tocado el precio al que el cliente ha condicionado su orden.
Estas órdenes estarán disponibles para todas las acciones del Mercado Continuo y principales mercados internacionales.
Ejemplo de orden stop dinámica

Compramos 100 acciones de Telefónica el 20/03 a 17,89 euros. Queremos limitar nuestra pérdida al 5%. Ponemos una stop dinámica al 5% (precio de activación: 17 euros).
El 25/03, la cotización sube a 18,65 euros y nuestra orden stop dinámica sube con la cotización, manteniendo el precio de activación en un 5% (17,72 euros).
El 26/03, la cotización baja hasta 18,48 euros pero la stop dinámica no desciende, es decir, mantiene el precio de activación en 17,72 euros. La orden no se activa.
El 27/03, la cotización sube nuevamente a 18,67 euros y la stop dinámica se mantiene, recuperando el 5% sobre la cotización (Precio de activación: 17,74 euros).
El 28/03 y 31/03 la cotización cae pero la stop se mantiene en 17,74 euros.
El resto de días hasta el 10/04 el comportamiento es similar, situándose la cotización en 19,04 euros y el precio de activación en 18,09 euros.
El 11/04 la cotización cae activando la orden stop dinámica en 18,09 euros y enviando orden de venta de 100 acciones "a mercado".


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Señor ghkghk. El funcionamiento del stop dinamico se me hace confuso.
> 
> Entiendo que cuando sube va siguiendo el valor, la pregunta es que pasa cuando el valor baja?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



EL dSL "corre" detrás de las plusvies, pero nunca retrocede; esto es, sólo se desplaza en un único sentido, que es el de su beneficio. Si el precio se revuelve en su contra, el SL aguanta la posición y, si llega a tocarse, sencillamente salta como si fuera un SL común.

Ejemplo rápido: 

1) compra un DAX en 6800, y pone un dSL en 6795.
2) precio sube a 6803. Su dSL automáticamente se pone en 6798
3) precio baja a 6801. dSL no cambia.
4) precio sube a 6810. dSL sube automáticamente a 6805
5) precio baja a <=6805 . el dSL salta y su operación se cierra con 5 pips de beneficio [6800-6805]


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yo estoy con +20 centimillos por accion de bbva.... ¿tomo beneficios o espero a ver si cierra el _GALP_ de ayer .....?
> 
> De momento SP +10cents
> 
> ...



GalP=Gap alcista

El de ayer fue bajista. No nos confunda, por favor...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2012)

Joer, que rebote mas triste. Iberdrola ya en negativo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> GalP=Gap alcista (*¿en serio? No lo sabía! Y yo haciendo mofa del sr. Votín...* :
> 
> El de ayer fue bajista. No nos confunda, por favor...


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> GalP=Gap alcista
> 
> El de ayer fue bajista. No nos confunda, por favor...



Se confunde porque quiere.

El señor piraton se referirá a ver si cierra el hueco que dejaron abierto ayer.


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> GalP=Gap alcista
> 
> El de ayer fue bajista. *No nos confunda, por favor..*.




Uuuuuuu... pelea, pelea !!! 

Van €100 por GT, a que noquea a WebVivaPiñata con uno de sus montajes gráficos en menos de 3 posts :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una de las grandes enseñanzas de este tiempo en HVEI35: no hay por qué estar siempre en el mercado. Mejor esperar retozando, y cuando se otea presa directo a la yugular. Y vuelta a la guarida. Hay bolsa todos los días.



+1
+10
+100
+1000
...

Menos maese Pollastre, que necesita estar todos los días sudando la camiseta desde las 8 a las 10:30 ...

... para luego tener todo el día para dedicarse a sus asuntos de friki de record guinness.





ghkghk vigilando la presa:


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Y luego está el T-galp (Tremendo gap alcista)... ¡Hay que actualizarse Sr. Threepwood!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joer, que rebote mas triste. Iberdrola ya en negativo, por ejemplo.



el ibex esta condenado


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A los buenos días...
> 
> Enhorabuena por las plusvis ghkghk! Qué tal el nuevo pisito? Es que llevo 2 meses sin leer apenas burbuja y no sé si comentó algo...
> 
> Un saludo!





Adriangtir dijo:


> Habrá estado eligiendo visillos porque se ha pasado poco a charlar por aquí...




Va bien, están reformándolo un poco. Como me lo lleva un amigo no lo sigo mucho. 

Ahora estoy más entretenido con mi caprichito!!













Me he enamorado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Y luego está el T-galp (Tremendo gap alcista)... ¡Hay que actualizarse Sr. Threepwood!



Bueno-bueno, en todo caso sería Gapal, no Galp :fiufiu:

Sr. Pollastre, me adelanté con la imagen de mi novia butanera..... :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uuuuuuu... pelea, pelea !!!
> 
> Van €100 por GT, a que noquea a WebVivaPiñata con uno de sus montajes gráficos en menos de 3 posts :XX:



Edito porque había leido mal y el post no tenia sentido.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Buenas .....................

Reforzamos corto en Barclays y largo en Antena 3TV.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si ya se ha zampao la gacela! Que se ve la oreja por ahi!! ::


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno-bueno, en todo caso sería Gapal, no Galp :fiufiu:
> 
> Sr. Pollastre, me adelanté con la imagen de mi novia butanera..... :fiufiu:



Pero Galp tiene más fuerza... yo voto por aceptarlo como un clásico del hilo.

(y a su novia butanera también)


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero si ya se ha zampao la gacela! Que se ve la oreja por ahi!! ::



Claro, con el cadáver de TEF aun caliente, comienzo a otear el próximo.... El ejemplo está niquelado!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Ojo a Gamesa, que ni ha olido el rebotillo.
Se va por el barranquillo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2012)

Tecnicas me salva el día, y la semana. Parece que se tira para 30. Si se hostia y no lo supera, vando y gano alguna cosilla pal finde.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Gamesa:

La zona de los 2.90 son su último soporte antes de Dios sabe qué. 

Yo no lo voy a hacer, pero no vería mal una entrada con SL en 2,86 o similar.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Antena 3TV, si supera los 4,88-4,90 comenzaría posiblemente una subida.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero si ya se ha zampao la gacela! Que se ve la oreja por ahi!! ::



.
AHÍ está el truco, tiene una en la saca pero ya va vigilando la siguiente, sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Alguien detecta a pepón, veo un montón de pasta entrando en el lado comprador ienso:

*Olvídenlo*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/a9dBmiRJ25g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

El bce tiene que estar reventando la impresora.

Todo el mundo asume la quita gorda de Gracia y los bancos no caen como deberían...

Estarán compitiendo con el tito Ber?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El bce tiene que estar reventando la impresora.
> 
> Todo el mundo asume la quita gorda de Gracia y los bancos no caen como deberían...
> 
> Estarán compitiendo con el tito Ber?



Imagino que sí. Lo que no sé es hacia donde nos llevará esto....


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

Seremos todos millonarios en euros:
Hiperinflación en la República de Weimar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Algún _herudito_, 
¿cuanto tiempo, a lo largo de la historía, ha tardado el flujo de dinero _imprimido_ en salir a la economía real, por ponerle algún nombre, crear inflación?

Si la pregunta es una tonteria o es demasidado complejo de explicar, repórtenme.

edito: la pregunta viene a que intuyo que toda esta impresión de pasta es sólo para dar tiempo a empresas y paises a sanear sus cuentas. Pienso que no llegará ese dinero a la calle...


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

A3 a 4,78. El siguiente soporte era 4,76, ¿verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Como las gamesas se despeñen al 2,8 y no reboten........
El 2,48 estaria muy cerca.............
El cuidador de las telefonicas las mantiene en 13,muy bien ,aguantando soporte....
La antenas 4,78 , esperemos que saltaran del autobus nuestros camaradas......


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

4, 77. Me está tentando y a su vez me da un miedo impresionante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> 4, 77. Me está tentando y a su vez me da un miedo impresionante.



Tenga cuidado, después de eso vienen los 4.5x. Piense si no es mejor esperar a ver que frena la caida...

Suerte de todas formas.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

Y Bankia de nuevo en rojo. Vaya tela...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Vamos banco azul, si rompe los 6.92 nos vamos a por otros 10cents. PODEMOS!



ghkghk dijo:


> Y Bankia de nuevo en rojo. Vaya tela...




Es su bautizo de cortos, ¿verdad? Pues ale, a apencar :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos banco azul, si rompe los 6.92 nos vamos a por otros 10cents. PODEMOS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no vaya contra la tendencia , sumese a ella y disfrute


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

GUanos dias.

Sin novedad en el frente, parece que dia aburrido hoy...esperemos se anime esto)

Las hawaianas ya estan bajando....last sale en 1,81...:ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

Buenos días

Ayer entre en Gamesa para sentirme parte del rebaño gaceril y vaya día, rozando el spot todo el rato, en una de estas me salta, tendrán el honor de ser mi primer SL reventado.

Pero bueno, en pocos miles pocos cientos. 

Lo que mas frita me tiene son Abertis que siempre tienen que subir y siempre se quedan igual...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esta va dedicada al Sr. FranR, así como a sus antecesores en este hilo, Sres. MM y Fran200. Gente, junto con otros muchos, que aportan valor y hacen grande este hilo.
> 
> Siempre me parecieron curiosos los niveles que daban estos Sres.; al igual que me pasó en su día con los niveles de La Iglesia, estos Sres. consiguieron motivar mi curiosidad y ganas de aprender: algunos de sus niveles coincidían con los niveles proporcionados por mis algos cuantitativos, mientras que otros no aparecían ni por La Iglesia ni por mis métodos.
> 
> ...





.
AHÍ lo tienen, en vivo y en directo, mostrando como la genialidad y la locura (que no pueden ser más que una misma cosa) aplicadas a una voluntad fuerte, absoluta, insaciable y suicida (o no), pueden demostrar que la hipótesis débil de la eficiencia de los mercados es aún demasiado fuerte y, cual Pizarro con sus Trece (algoritmos), hubo un momento en el que tuvo que decidir entre el PanamAT (y ser pobre) o el algo-Perú (y ser rico) y, aunque le costase la vida, optó por la gloria y la consiguió y, desde entonces, cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con los mercados acaba convertida en un algoritmo en la Niña, que "pa " eso están los discos de TB's y los procesadores multi-núcleo, sino "pa" que.


Ya no me puede sorprender más Vd ... :XX:


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Claca, impresentable porque?
> 
> S2s



Por haber dado el coñazo con los 10.700 durante semanas cuando el IBEX estaba en los 8.800-9.300, recomendado compras metiendo miedo alcista, y luego desaparecer con las caídas, sin dar la cara. Impresentable es poco.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Ayer entre en Gamesa para sentirme parte del rebaño gaceril y vaya día, rozando el spot todo el rato, en una de estas me salta, tendrán el honor de ser mi primer SL reventado.
> 
> ...



no corra riesgo , tenga temor , MV le aconseja que persiga a una sola presa y esa presa tiene que ser la mas facil de rastrear osea un indice 

escoja un indice y opere en los dos lados , pero nunca cambie de victima


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> GUanos dias.
> 
> Sin novedad en el frente, parece que dia aburrido hoy...esperemos se anime esto)
> 
> Las hawaianas ya estan bajando....last sale en 1,81...:ouch:




Donde? 
Mi también necesita aprender, última cotización de ayer según BK 1,83

Ve usted futuros?


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

4,69 A3, menuda hostia 

Saludos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Feb 2012)

Consulta para abandonar el broker naranja.

¿Alguien utiliza clicktrade o activotrade? ¿Que tal van? ¿Alguna diferencia entre ellos u otra recomendación?

Es para operar teniendo en cuenta que soy todavía muy gacela, compra/venta de acciones preferentemente de empresas españolas (al menos hasta que tenga claro de que va eso de la doble tributación), SIN apalancamientos ni otros productos que no conozco.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Pepe Broz (17 Feb 2012)

Me ha parecido ver Antena 3 a 4'68.

Ayer sacaron una recomendación, no se quien era, a vender, objetivo 4.50.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Donde?
> Mi también necesita aprender, última cotización de ayer según BK 1,83
> 
> Ve usted futuros?



Aquí:

Hanwha SolarOne Co., Ltd. (HSOL) Real-Time Stock Quote - NASDAQ.com

si quiere ver otro valor escribalo en *add symbol*


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Me reconforta comprobar que al menos no transito solo en mi viaje hacia la inestabilidad psicológica... :XX::XX:



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AHÍ lo tienen, en vivo y en directo, mostrando como la genialidad y la locura (que no pueden ser más que una misma cosa) aplicadas a una voluntad fuerte, absoluta, insaciable y suicida (o no), pueden demostrar que la hipótesis débil de la eficiencia de los mercados es aún demasiado fuerte y, cual Pizarro con sus Trece (algoritmos), hubo un momento en el que tuvo que decidir entre el PanamAT (y ser pobre) o el algo-Perú (y ser rico) y, aunque le costase la vida, optó por la gloria y la consiguió y, desde entonces, cualquier cosa que tenga que ver con los mercados acaba convertida en un algoritmo en la Niña, que "pa " eso están los discos de TB's y los procesadores multi-núcleo, sino "pa" que.
> 
> 
> Ya no me puede sorprender más Vd ... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me reconforta comprobar que al menos no transito solo en mi viaje hacia la inestabilidad psicológica... :XX::XX:



Inestabilidad, hecatombe.... ¿que más da?


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Donde?
> Mi también necesita aprender, última cotización de ayer según BK 1,83
> 
> Ve usted futuros?



Ya te han contestado arriba...de todas formas llevo poco con esto, no se la fiabilidad real8:


----------



## Pepe Broz (17 Feb 2012)

Caixabank ha tocado hace un rato los 3'64. Y lo ha hecho voluminosamente


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Joder coño, POR FIN lo he conseguido.

He tenido que cortar la canción, convertirla a AAC, renombrar el archivo, sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone... qué complicaditos son estos de AAPL, hostias...

... pero ha merecido la pena: por fin he conseguido poner en mi iPhone, como tono de llamada, el tema de la Banda de Bikini de Bob Esponja (el del ukelele al final de la serie).

Hoygan, no me miren así... he tenido que documentarme y todo para poder abordar este proceso :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder coño, POR FIN lo he conseguido.
> 
> He tenido que cortar la canción, convertirla a AAC, renombrar el archivo, sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone... qué complicaditos son estos de AAPL, hostias...
> 
> ...



Desastre, demolición cognitiva. El Atila de la locura cabalga por sus neuronas. Eso sólo se cura con ginebra....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Consulta para abandonar el broker naranja.
> 
> ¿Alguien utiliza clicktrade o activotrade? ¿Que tal van? ¿Alguna diferencia entre ellos u otra recomendación?
> 
> ...



Clicktrade creo que usa la misma plataforma (de Saxobank) que Activotrade.
No puedo compararlas porque solo he usado la primera, pero en mi caso estoy satisfecho. Tiene cuenta demo durante 15 días, prueba 
Otra cosa, usar CFDs no significa que estés obligado a usar apalancamiento. Los puedes usar simplemente para abrir posiciones cortas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me reconforta comprobar que al menos no transito solo en mi viaje hacia la inestabilidad psicológica... :XX::XX:



.
PUES no. Porque estamos dispersos geográficamente, que si no fletaban un autobus de los gordos y lo mandaban a recogernos, no para llevarnos a una JGA cualquiera, como se bromea mucho por aquí, sino para encerrarnos en un psiquiátrico de alta seguridad sin internet.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Mis abengoas no rebotan,mal rollo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ... sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone...



.
AH, pero consigue sincronizar el puto iPhone a la primera alguna vez. 

Páseme el crack.


----------



## Seren (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún _herudito_,
> ¿cuanto tiempo, a lo largo de la historía, ha tardado el flujo de dinero _imprimido_ en salir a la economía real, por ponerle algún nombre, crear inflación?
> 
> Si la pregunta es una tonteria o es demasidado complejo de explicar, repórtenme.
> ...



Muy poco, unos meses. El gobierno una vez tiene el nuevo dinero paga a los funcionarios o crea nuevos puestos, paga deudas y rescata empresas, da orden de nuevas obras a las empresas públicas, estas a su vez contratan a privadas, despues llega a la hostelería, servicios varios, etc...y es entonces cuando aumenta el consumo y la demanda y los comerciantes aumentan los precios. El proceso es rápido, no llega ni a un año.

Pero en la eurozona con lo que están haciendo no va a ver inflación, todo lo contrario, da igual lo que imprimas si el resto de paises lo hace más que tú, o como es el caso mucho más que tú, es algo relativo que lo refleja la cotización monetaria, y ese es el gran fallo que esta teniendo el BCE. Por poner un ejemplo exagerado argentina desde el 2001 ha devaluado un 700% con respecto al euro, Venezuela un 100%, y así muchos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder coño, POR FIN lo he conseguido.
> 
> He tenido que cortar la canción, convertirla a AAC, renombrar el archivo, sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone... qué complicaditos son estos de AAPL, hostias...
> 
> ...



La canción preferida del Jesucristo Burbuja junior, con sus 16 meses. je,je.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún _herudito_,
> ¿cuanto tiempo, a lo largo de la historía, ha tardado el flujo de dinero _imprimido_ en salir a la economía real, por ponerle algún nombre, crear inflación?
> 
> Si la pregunta es una tonteria o es demasidado complejo de explicar, repórtenme.
> ...



.
CREO que en hilos más serios que este ya han llegado a la conclusión de que ese dinero está circulando a un nivel Bancos-Bancos Centrales-BCE que, de momento, no se refleja en la economía real. Todo se lo están tragando los bancos para tapar el agujero.

Antecedentes históricos no hay de un disparate con tantos ceros. Lo único que están haciendo es intentar ganar tiempo mientras la bola se hace más y más grande.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La canción preferida del Jesucristo Burbuja junior, con sus 16 meses. je,je.



.
Y cuando le ponéis La Ley Innata, ¿que cara pone?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

ahora que terminen los vencimientoh vamos a tener guano de calidad


----------



## ghkghk (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder coño, POR FIN lo he conseguido.
> 
> He tenido que cortar la canción, convertirla a AAC, renombrar el archivo, sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone... qué complicaditos son estos de AAPL, hostias...
> 
> ...




Total, como si le llamara alguien...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Total, como si le llamara alguien...



Se llama a si mismo desde la oficina y contesta:

_Allo! Sr. Pollastre al aparato!_

:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

Pollastre en realidad esta conectado al modulo central de matrix.

Se puede llamar metido en alguno de los cuerpos para poder contestar el desde el "suyo".


----------



## tarrito (17 Feb 2012)

Deposit Files

esto pueder el inicio de una "secta" 

buuuuaaaaaaa buuuaaaaaa wuauauau jajajajaja  :ouch:

* ¡ Cómo están las cabezas !



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se llama a si mismo desde la oficina y contesta:
> 
> _Allo! Sr. Pollastre al aparato!_
> 
> :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder coño, POR FIN lo he conseguido.
> 
> He tenido que cortar la canción, convertirla a AAC, renombrar el archivo, sincronizar tres veces el puto Iphone... qué complicaditos son estos de AAPL, hostias...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]1BsB210_gCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Operación cerrada +18 cents por acción a la buchaca 
Que me quiero ir de cervezas con la operación cerrada.
Ale suerte!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

arrepentios


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

Las gamesas me tiene así


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Feb 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Deposit Files
> 
> esto pueder el inicio de una "secta"
> 
> ...



como me gustan los tonos de dibujos! 

si algun dia escuchan sonar este en un movil, podria ser que fuese yo. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ts1J4lGexcg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

corto barclays 250.25, poca carga stop ajustado (de esas que dices si ya me ha salido bien la última, me iba de cervezas tranquilo ¿_pa _que te metes?


----------



## darwinn (17 Feb 2012)

joder A3, entro yo y la única que baja, tengo un ojo...


----------



## sapito (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Créase o no, la mierda ésta parece que funciona:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sr. FranR, la resistencia es fútil... ha sido Ud. asimilado por la AI; a partir de ahora forma Ud. parte de la Conciencia Colectiva de Trading :XX::XX:



sin desmerecer a otros sabios del hilo, este hombre es la puta releche...:Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Son ustedes demasiado frikis. 
Ahora que lo pienso... igual la rara soy yo, que tengo el Nokia tune en el móvil...

Se han juntado todos en el mismo hilo... esto es demasiado. Me voy a dar a la bebida.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Son ustedes demasiado frikis.
> Ahora que lo pienso... igual la rara soy yo, que tengo el Nokia tune en el móvil...
> 
> Se han juntado todos en el mismo hilo... esto es demasiado. Me voy a dar a la bebida.



Pídele recomendaciones a MV...que sabe mucho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Yeah! Vamos Hugo! Derriba esas Barcalys! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

este rebotito es mu falso


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Son ustedes demasiado frikis.
> Ahora que lo pienso... igual la rara soy yo, que tengo el Nokia tune en el móvil...
> 
> Se han juntado todos en el mismo hilo... esto es demasiado. Me voy a dar a la bebida.



.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este rebotito es mu falso



Espero no importunarle y es muy libre de contestar pero hay algo que no me ha quedado claro... después de abandonar sus cortos ayer ¿ha vuelto a entrar o sigue desde la barrera?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)




----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .



TENGO MIEDO :8::8::8::8::8:
ESE es mi móvil...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Espero no importunarle y es muy libre de contestar pero hay algo que no me ha quedado claro... después de abandonar sus cortos ayer ¿ha vuelto a entrar o sigue desde la barrera?



Si volvi a cargar cortos , la recuperacion de ayer y lo de hoy lo esperaba , pero lo hicieron en el ultimo momento cuando parecia que ya no pasaria nada


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Espero no importunarle y es muy libre de contestar pero hay algo que no me ha quedado claro... después de abandonar sus cortos ayer ¿ha vuelto a entrar o sigue desde la barrera?



A eso le puedo contestar yo, su operativa imaginaria donde todo el riesgo es soportable todo lo puede.

No se mueve en el mismo espacio-tiempo que el resto de los mortales, se mueve en uno paralelo donde se puede cerrar una operación que si al día siguiente no fue rentable, podrá recuperar la posición y aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A eso le puedo contestar yo, su operativa imaginaria donde todo el riesgo es soporta le todo lo puede.
> 
> No se mueve en el mismo espacio-tiempo que el resto de los mortales, se mueve en uno paralelo donde se puede cerrar una operación que si al día siguiente no fue rentable, podrá recuperar la posición y aquí no ha pasado nada...



) si hubiese seguido mi operativa imaginaria que eran cortos en el ibex en 8900 el jueves 9 , nada no hubiese pasado nada porque era imaginaria :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A eso le puedo contestar yo, su operativa imaginaria donde todo el riesgo es soportable todo lo puede.
> 
> No se mueve en el mismo espacio-tiempo que el resto de los mortales, se mueve en uno paralelo donde se puede cerrar una operación que si al día siguiente no fue rentable, podrá recuperar la posición y aquí no ha pasado nada...



¿De quien habla? ¿Del innombrable? :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

He comprado RWE, así con mis gráficos y sin preguntar a nadie....

Me siento mayor... casi gacelón


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ) si hubiese seguido mi operativa imaginaria que eran cortos en el ibex en 8900 el jueves 9 , nada no hubiese pasado nada porque era imaginaria :rolleye:



Si hubiese seguido esa operativa como usted la siguió hubiese generado solo 40 pipos diarios, esta semana no se me ha dado mal (ademas cante en vivo varias operaciones) y genere bastantes más pipos


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

sapito dijo:


> sin desmerecer a otros sabios del hilo, este hombre es la puta releche...:Aplauso:




Hoyga, su nick.... había unos dibujos animados... los Osos Gummie, se llamaban... donde salía aquello de "Sapito quiere a Duquito !!".

No tendrá nada que ver, ¿verdad? ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si hubiese seguido esa operativa como usted la siguió hubiese generado solo 40 pipos diarios, esta semana no se me ha dado mal (ademas cante en vivo varias operaciones) y genere bastantes más pipos



MV genero 350 pipos y mas que quedan por generar 

porque por lo visto ustec ya da por terminada la operativa cuando MV solo a aprovechado para apalancar un poco mas 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV genero 350 pipos y mas que quedan por generar
> 
> porque por lo visto ustec ya da por terminada la operativa cuando MV solo a aprovechado para apalancar un poco mas 8:



350 pipos en 10 días son 35 pipos diarios con el riesgo de un fin de semana entre medias.

Por cierto me deja anonadado, sabe si seguiré o no la oPerariva sin que yo diga nada, es mi broker?

Y bueno por hoy ya le he dado cancha

Buen finde


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Feb 2012)

Amo a veh, amo a veh. Que el señor triangulero era un troll malo, lo sabiamos todos los que aqui hemos cruzado un par de lineas, pero que el troll malo este acaparando este magnifico hilo que alguna que otra vez hablo de bolsa, ya si que no, que makeomuerta.

El huelelicores se esta pasando ofendiendo y haciendo un flaco favor con sus comentarios a los aqui presentes y lectores en la sombra. Si tiene a bien, montese un foro, un hilo, una internec para ustec solito, pero porfavor no sea tan cargante, tan mentecato, que coño, deje de ser usted tan imbecil. 

Logran ustedes que un niño les llame impresentable, y con razon. Macabreaomuxo, entre eso y ni una sola foto de bmw y si de motitos. Volvere para reconducir este hilo. Solte BMW en 45€ ahora si que ma kerio de morir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

¿Y bien?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 350 pipos en 10 días son 35 pipos diarios con el riesgo de un fin de semana entre medias.
> 
> Por cierto me deja anonadado, sabe si seguiré o no la oPerariva sin que yo diga nada, es mi broker?
> 
> ...




amigo , la operativa no a terminado y segundo cualquier tradel firmaria ganar 35 pipos diarios , se lo digo yo que fui tradel y se muy bien que lo que entra a la saca volvera a salir


----------



## aksarben (17 Feb 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Amo a veh, amo a veh. Que el señor triangulero era un troll malo, lo sabiamos todos los que aqui hemos cruzado un par de lineas, pero que el troll malo este acaparando este magnifico hilo que alguna que otra vez hablo de bolsa, ya si que no, que makeomuerta.
> 
> El huelelicores se esta pasando ofendiendo y haciendo un flaco favor con sus comentarios a los aqui presentes y lectores en la sombra. Si tiene a bien, montese un foro, un hilo, una internec para ustec solito, pero porfavor no sea tan cargante, tan mentecato, que coño, deje de ser usted tan imbecil.
> 
> Logran ustedes que un niño les llame impresentable, y con razon. Macabreaomuxo, entre eso y ni una sola foto de bmw y si de motitos. Volvere para reconducir este hilo. Solte BMW en 45€ ahora si que ma kerio de morir.



Jo, y yo creía que trabajar en exceso me sentaba mal... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Amo a veh, amo a veh. Que el señor triangulero era un troll malo, lo sabiamos todos los que aqui hemos cruzado un par de lineas, pero que el troll malo este acaparando este magnifico hilo que alguna que otra vez hablo de bolsa, ya si que no, que makeomuerta.
> 
> El huelelicores se esta pasando ofendiendo y haciendo un flaco favor con sus comentarios a los aqui presentes y lectores en la sombra. Si tiene a bien, montese un foro, un hilo, una internec para ustec solito, pero porfavor no sea tan cargante, tan mentecato, que coño, deje de ser usted tan imbecil.
> 
> Logran ustedes que un niño les llame impresentable, y con razon. Macabreaomuxo, entre eso y ni una sola foto de bmw y si de motitos. Volvere para reconducir este hilo. Solte BMW en 45€ ahora si que ma kerio de morir.



pero MV defendio su operativa corto 8900 a sangre y fuego , con graficos y to y el mismo dia que veiamos maximos el 9 y que no a terminado 

no se atrevera a seguir llamando troll al jran MV cuando la operativa termine


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Hombre hijo pródigo!

Ayer me acordé de usted, que hacía tiempo que no se dignaba a pasarse por aquí. 
¿Como va la vida?
Sobre lo que comenta, más razón que un santo. Por lo demás _ignore _al canto.


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y bien?




Mire, la línea naranja horizontal en 6858 es la Maginot superior. Fíjese dónde ha parado el precio en el máximo de las 13:27 ...







¿A partir de aquí? Ya sabe que no soy partidario de operar por proyecciones más allá de las 13:00, pero si quiere arriesgarse.... un corto cerca del 6850 sería lo suyo. Con todo, no tengo que recordarle que nos acercamos a apertura de WS, y encima Viernes, y encima la tragicomedia griega en escena para el fin de semana, así que no se confíe demasiado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Feb 2012)

Auqnue el ibex cotice a 2341 la semana que viene sera ustec un TROLL o mas que hoy.
Aqui aun recordamos sus 1800 puntos en el tintero de su anterior operativa, su hch, que como buen troll muerto zombie no tenia ni cabeza ni hombre ni na, solo tonteria. Y para tonteria hay un monton de temas para hablar pero no de dineros.

Trianguleroroto, que eres un trianguleroroto. No se debe postear borracho por la mañana, ya si eso por la tarde. Macomprendio?


----------



## vyk (17 Feb 2012)

A las buenas...

Acabo de abrir otros cortos a Amadeus. Así, a las bravas. ¿Cómo véis el tema?


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

¡ Chinazo ! 

Qué poco nos alegra con sus posts últimamente.....

Hágase algo menos de rogar, hamijo.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Amo a veh, amo a veh. Que el señor triangulero era un troll malo, lo sabiamos todos los que aqui hemos cruzado un par de lineas, pero que el troll malo este acaparando este magnifico hilo que alguna que otra vez hablo de bolsa, ya si que no, que makeomuerta.
> 
> El huelelicores se esta pasando ofendiendo y haciendo un flaco favor con sus comentarios a los aqui presentes y lectores en la sombra. Si tiene a bien, montese un foro, un hilo, una internec para ustec solito, pero porfavor no sea tan cargante, tan mentecato, que coño, deje de ser usted tan imbecil.
> 
> Logran ustedes que un niño les llame impresentable, y con razon. Macabreaomuxo, entre eso y ni una sola foto de bmw y si de motitos. Volvere para reconducir este hilo. Solte BMW en 45€ ahora si que ma kerio de morir.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

:fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2012)

Hoooooolaaaaaa chinitoooooooooooo, cuanto tiempo.
Es usted un desconsiderado, aquí había un montón de gente esperando que apareciera para gastar sus plusvalías en BMWs, pero como ha tardado tanto... pues nada, que se han ido a la competencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Thnx Sr. Pollastre, ¿pero el que haya tocado Maginot (creo recordar que por primera vez), no da idea del carácter pepónico del asunto? DE todas formas, gracias!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre hijo pródigo!
> 
> Ayer me acordé de usted, que hacía tiempo que no se dignaba a pasarse por aquí.
> ¿Como va la vida?
> Sobre lo que comenta, más razón que un santo. Por lo demás _ignore _al canto.



Ahora ando perdiendo dinero en un sitio diferente a la bolsa, pero esto es como una dronja, el mono hace que quieras volver, ademas si no quien le aconsejara bien al bueno del señor Pollastre en lo referente a las cuatro ruedas.

Cuidese señor Pirata, y obtenga un gran baul lleno de plusvalias.

Llego a postear la señorita animosa fotos suyas en paños menores? Si es asi, en donde estan estas afotos/retratos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora ando perdiendo dinero en un sitio diferente a la bolsa, pero esto es como una dronja, el mono hace que quieras volver, ademas si no quien le aconsejara bien al bueno del señor Pollastre en lo referente a las cuatro ruedas.
> 
> Cuidese señor Pirata, y obtenga un gran baul lleno de plusvalias.
> 
> Llego a postear la señorita animosa fotos suyas en paños menores? Si es asi, en donde estan estas afotos/retratos?



Animosa es la novia nueva del señor Claca. La que iba a postear _afotos _de su torso descubierto creo que fue silenciosa, pero nada se supo :fiufiu:.

Cuídese y suerte!


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Thnx Sr. Pollastre, ¿pero el que haya tocado Maginot (creo recordar que por primera vez), no da idea del carácter pepónico del asunto? DE todas formas, gracias!




Precisamente al contrario, más que carácter pepónico, lo que yo interpreto es que estamos llegando a un punto de _buy exhaustion_.

Un toque a la Maginot es una señal muy fuerte para cortos, suele ser caballo ganador; el problema es el que le he comentado antes, y es que no es un problema, sino que son varios, ya que el toque se produce:

- muy avanzada ya la sesión, a poco más de una hora para que abra WS
- en Viernes
- en Vencimientos
- asunto grecia calentittto

todo esto, no es que le reste fuerza a la señal, pero sí que tiene que hacerle estar más en guardia. En las condiciones que le he listado anteriormente, le meten un viaje repentino de +30 pips y se queda con una carita que ni le cuento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoooooolaaaaaa chinitoooooooooooo, cuanto tiempo.
> Es usted un desconsiderado, aquí había un montón de gente esperando que apareciera para gastar sus plusvalías en BMWs, pero como ha tardado tanto... pues nada, que se han ido a la competencia.



Nombres, quiero nombres y direcciones de esa gente. Compren acciones de bancos, pero no un mercedes, eso no.

A su niñ@ le regalaremos un cochecito electrico, ya vera como chulea en el cole.

@Sr.Pollastre, si no escatimara en niveles, no tendria que haberme puesto a levantar este pais, :XX::XX:, y andaria retozandome en billetes, y mujeres que fuman. Un saludo y obtengan muchas plusvalias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y el culito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

He dicho....


----------



## Felix (17 Feb 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Amo a veh, amo a veh. Que el señor triangulero era un troll malo, lo sabiamos todos los que aqui hemos cruzado un par de lineas, pero que el troll malo este acaparando este magnifico hilo que alguna que otra vez hablo de bolsa, ya si que no, que makeomuerta.
> 
> El huelelicores se esta pasando ofendiendo y haciendo un flaco favor con sus comentarios a los aqui presentes y lectores en la sombra. Si tiene a bien, montese un foro, un hilo, una internec para ustec solito, pero porfavor no sea tan cargante, tan mentecato, que coño, deje de ser usted tan imbecil.
> 
> Logran ustedes que un niño les llame impresentable, y con razon. Macabreaomuxo, entre eso y ni una sola foto de bmw y si de motitos. Volvere para reconducir este hilo. Solte BMW en 45€ ahora si que ma kerio de morir.



Se puede decir mas alto pero no mas claro.
Se le añora a ustec y a su pajarito (el de los niveles, no me sean mal pensados) por estos lares.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Qué HDLGP en Antena 3TV, me han barrido algún stop. He vuelto para adentro.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Se puede decir mas alto pero no mas claro.
> Se le añora a ustec y a su pajarito (el de los niveles, no me sean mal pensados) por estos lares.



Sigo con la estrategia de cobertura con Barclays.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo con la estrategia de cobertura con Barclays.



Le acompaño desde 250.25....


*TIRENME ESAS BARCLAYS!!!!* :XX:


----------



## darwinn (17 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué HDLGP en Antena 3TV, me han barrido algún stop. He vuelto para adentro.



yo me he librado por los pelos, lo tenía a 4,64. Pero he pasado más miedo que vergüenza, espero que mejore


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2012)

Me tira meterle un largo a GAM y SACYR, resistiré en liquidez?


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me tira meterle un largo a GAM y SACYR, resistiré en liquidez?



Resistirá como en la canción

Conseguirá usted lo que se proponga


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> TENGO MIEDO :8::8::8::8::8:
> ESE es mi móvil...



.
Ya lo sabeeeeeeemos (Lease con música de miedo de fondo) :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Viendo un poco el día no me fliparía mucho mañana esperando peponazos.
> 
> Tal vez nos metan en un lateral cansino, grandes oportunidades sólo para el inicio de las sesiones usanas y europeas
> 
> *Si toca los 1364/5 es para coger la pasta y salir*. Cuidadín.



No está mal refrescarlo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

El BCE se plantea asumir pérdidas con la deuda griega - elEconomista.es


----------



## sapito (17 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, su nick.... había unos dibujos animados... los Osos Gummie, se llamaban... donde salía aquello de "Sapito quiere a Duquito !!".
> 
> No tendrá nada que ver, ¿verdad? ienso:ienso:



en acsoluto...tengo leves recuerdos de esa serie, pero no recuerdo ni sapito ni a duquito...


----------



## diosmercado (17 Feb 2012)

8800 para hoy, apuestas?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues a mi de tono de llamada para el iphone me gustaba mucho el silbido vaquero ese que salía en Wall street 2, cuando le sonaba el cell al tipo se rompía la escena de una forma muy curiosa e impactante.

Lo malo es que algunos no tenemos mucho tiempo para meternos con esas cosas 

PD: hoy no habrá volumen de los leoncios porque estaré ausente a esa hora.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué HDLGP en Antena 3TV, me han barrido algún stop. He vuelto para adentro.



Todo peponea menos tus antenas

¿ a ver si en vez de antenas son cuernos y es una cabra?

Te echan una vez y dale pa dentro otra vez ,para que te casquen de nuevo


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

me salgo de las hawaianas a 2....compradas a 1,92...


estaba acojonaete...eso de que n=bankinter no deje poner stops....

suerte a los que esteis dentro


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Muy buen arranque de Hanwha. Ojala sea el inicio de una gran subida en la cotización.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me tira meterle un largo a GAM y SACYR, resistiré en liquidez?



Hombre,la verdad,muy valiente no eres
si fueras torero estarias en paro::

Tu tirate a la piscina como yo ,que seguro hay algo debajo,
aunque sea cemento::


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todo peponea menos tus antenas
> 
> ¿ a ver si en vez de antenas son cuernos y es una cabra?
> 
> Te echan una vez y dale pa dentro otra vez ,para que te casquen de nuevo



No te creas porque están cubiertas en gran parte con Barclays. Una especie de long short si bien no cubre toda la posición.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> me salgo de las hawaianas a 2....compradas a 1,92...
> 
> 
> estaba acojonaete...eso de que n=bankinter no deje poner stops....
> ...



Pues yo las espero a 2,10, si no solo sirve para alimentar comisiones


Edito: marrrrditas se revuelven


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Vaya porqueria mis abengoas,hasta ibe que siempre es la mas canija en subir sube mas.....


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2012)

Mi pAI (pseudo Artificial Intelligence) dice que 91.65% largos y 8,34% cortos.

Ya saben, no hagan caso :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

menuda trampa 

se veia venir con solo seguir el volumen


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo las espero a 2,10, si no solo sirve para alimentar comisiones
> 
> 
> Edito: marrrrditas se revuelven



Ya, alimentar comisiones y calmar el canguelo.....iba muy cargado de hecho se me han ejecutado en 10 o 12 ordenes distintas....

lo que es de risa es el tipo de cmabio que aplican.....en fin....suerte.

voy a echar un hogo a antena3 y abengoa


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Parece que Barclays ya se ha dado cuenta de que está en techo y comienza a corregir algo. En intradía hay techo claro (no definitivo) y comienza a mirar hacia el sur.


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

2,07...su pm...


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 2,07...su pm...



Yo cuando vendo una acción por las mismas razones que usted(no me ofrece seguridad) procuro no mirar su cotización, si no...


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo cuando vendo una acción por las mismas razones que usted(no me ofrece seguridad) procuro no mirar su cotización, si no...



Este debería ser un viaje por encima de 2,40 y muy posiblemente hasta 2,80. De momento, prudencia y al lío.


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

ojala consigan esas plusvalías, aunque me cueste un buen owned


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

hemos visto los maximos , ahora pabajo sin freno en todos los indices


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Este debería ser un viaje por encima de 2,40 y muy posiblemente hasta 2,80. De momento, prudencia y al lío.



Tengo que salir de viaje, no puedo estar pendiente y no tengo orden condicionada,
En lugar de irme a Hawaii pongo orden de venta a ala hawaianas a 2,11 y otra vez será, el camino es largo.... Veremos que me encuentro el lunes

Buen fin de semana.


PD. Netflix puede repetir otro petardazo la próxima semana... tenganlavigilada


----------



## atlanterra (17 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hemos visto los maximos , ahora pabajo sin freno en todos los indices



Veo que tienes ganas de :: mas OWNED's


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Veo que tienes ganas de :: mas OWNED's



lease las paginas anteriores y vera como todo el que dijo que MV se ganaria un owned termino owneado :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Veo que tienes ganas de :: mas OWNED's



MV quiere su owned , como no tengo su owned ustec tendra problemas )


----------



## darwinn (17 Feb 2012)

Venga esas A3, que se note que habéis fichado a Lobato!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2012)

Fitch eleva rating de Islandia hasta "BBB-" 

La agencia de calificaciones crediticias Fitch Ratings ha mejorado el rating de Islandia a "BBB-" desde "BB+".


::


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos, al guano.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Mandada orden de compra de 400 acc de abe a 15,05

¿entraran?


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2012)

Otro promedio a la baja, lol.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Otro promedio a la baja, lol.



Parece que no cuela...


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

Gamesa intenta recuperar los 3 euros y las antenas
hincan las idem, - 3,91%


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

dentro de A3 a 4,68.....


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> dentro de A3 a 4,68.....



Yo hace un rato conseguí entrar a 4,66. Esperemos un plácido viaje o

Saludos.


----------



## faraico (17 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Yo hace un rato conseguí entrar a 4,66. Esperemos un plácido viaje o
> 
> Saludos.



Llegaste a entrar en Hanwha??

Yo me he salido hoy, para pipas...no vuelvo a entrar en mercados americanos...el tipo de cambio que te aplican es una tomadura de pelo, para hacer algo interesante hay que sacar mas de un 10%....con el riesgo que ello entraña...

Nada, nada.....ahora con 1.000 A3....esperemos le de por subir, y si no SL que compense las ganancias en las hawaianas y pistaso


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Venga esas A3, que se note que habéis fichado a Lobato!



Hasta el rabo todo es toro. Cierre en 70 salvando los muebles. Vamos a ver el lunes.


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Llegaste a entrar en Hanwha??
> 
> Yo me he salido hoy, para pipas...no vuelvo a entrar en mercados americanos...el tipo de cambio que te aplican es una tomadura de pelo, para hacer algo interesante hay que sacar mas de un 10%....con el riesgo que ello entraña...
> 
> Nada, nada.....ahora con 1.000 A3....esperemos le de por subir, y si no SL que compense las ganancias en las hawaianas y pistaso



No entre en Hanwha y ahora me arrepiento, pero bueno, son cosas que pasan y mercado hay casi todos los días del año. Por ahora nuestra entrada en A3 da plusvalías, jejeje. A ver como se presenta la próxima semana. Sobre el tipo de cambio ya me jodió bastante los últimos beneficios conseguidos en Citigroup, pero es algo con lo que tenemos que contar desgraciadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2012)

No sé que le veis a A3 la verdad, ha roto la alcista que llevaba y el soporte 4,80, la veo más bien yendo a 4,35 que para arriba.

Al final no me metí pero apunto estuve, del lunes si hay guano no pasa.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No sé que le veis a A3 la verdad, ha roto la alcista que llevaba y el soporte 4,80, la veo más bien yendo a 4,35 que para arriba.
> 
> Al final no me metí pero apunto estuve, del lunes si hay guano no pasa.



La neck-line de su suelo en fuga está en 4,69-4,73. Ahí está!


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No sé que le veis a A3 la verdad, ha roto la alcista que llevaba y el soporte 4,80, la veo más bien yendo a 4,35 que para arriba.
> 
> Al final no me metí pero apunto estuve, del lunes si hay guano no pasa.



Yo lo veo mas bien en 4


----------



## Estilicón (17 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo lo veo mas bien en 4



¡¡¡Rayos y retruecanos!!!. ¿una estrella vespertina?ienso:.


----------



## ponzi (17 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya porqueria mis abengoas,hasta ibe que siempre es la mas canija en subir sube mas.....



No subestimes las ibe  

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No subestimes las ibe
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Tenian que terminar el 15,45 no en 15,24
muy poco rebote para tanta bajada
Su soporte esta en 14.8 bajando de ahi esta peligrosa y su rebote facil en 15,85
Deberia estar en 15,85 en 10 dias lo mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Sr. Votín, que gráfico más currado :XX:


Buen fin de semana!

Por cierto, que viaje más aburrido en bbva. Ahora pabajo con barclays. Enhorabuena con las juangra!!


----------



## ddddd (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Votín, que gráfico más currado :XX:
> 
> 
> Buen fin de semana!
> ...



Una consultilla tendría para usted, actualmente, ¿cómo ve la cotización de las Patriot?

Muchas gracias y perdone las molestias.


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Feb 2012)

Tras la salida de A3 entré en TEF a 12,83 (podeis tirarme tomates si quereis), voy a seguirlas un poco, parece que de 13 cuesta bajarlas.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

Que sorpresa

*El Lunes están cerrados los usanos.*

¿Peponazo mortal el martes?


----------



## diosmercado (17 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que sorpresa
> 
> *El Lunes están cerrados los usanos.*
> 
> ¿Peponazo mortal el martes?



Y por que no guanazo??? por algun tema griego y tal. Hay que marear la perdiz un poco.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y por que no guanazo??? por algun tema griego y tal. Hay que marear la perdiz un poco.



Es que me huelo que vamos a tocar los 137X

Además que casi siempre después de un día festivo usano suele subir bastante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Una consultilla tendría para usted, actualmente, ¿cómo ve la cotización de las Patriot?
> 
> Muchas gracias y perdone las molestias.



*[Patriot Coal]*







Mucha precaución.

Está en un canal alcista y como puede ver, el anterior mínimo se saolvento con un subidón de +10% con un gran volumen. De momento no se nota incremento de volumen que nos indique una subida amen que tiene activado un segun impulso bajista (en azul).

En escala horaria, pinta que quiere corregir. Si no tuviese prisa me esperaría a una entrada fuerte de volumen o bien esperar a la corrección que en mi opinión la debería llevar hasta los 7.80$. Si los perdiera, 7.60$ y luego los 7$.

Suerte!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Feb 2012)

Esta sin explicación,

*[McDonalds]*








edit: Januuuuuuhhhhhh estan las walter energy a puntito caramelo
edit2: SP, cabrón olvidate de pepón!


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta sin explicación,
> 
> *[McDonalds]*
> 
> ...



Lo sé pero el hecho de no haber ido a superar los máximos post-arreón es un síntoma que no está alcista. Mejor no picar ahí.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Feb 2012)

Fin del viaje, al fin instalada en destino

Ni es Hawai ni se han portado bien las Hawaianas,los rusos han compensando, parece que Yandex despega... 

-Repaso el foro y descubro que el lunes es fiesta en USA, con lo que mi incertidumbre seguirá hasta el martes.

Para esas fechas las hawainas y los rusos tienen que explotar como un cohete, tanta fiesta a Rusos y Hawainanos se les tiene que notar el mono de bolsa,

Madame Pecata y resto de foreros, disculpen si hay alguna falta ortográfica, estoy en una minipantalla y me he dejado las gafas de cerca... Recuerden que soy una viejuna. :rolleye:


----------



## pepelunuñes (18 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo últimamente relativizo todo con respecto a necesidades básicas.
> 
> Me explico, veo una chuminada que no necesito para nada...."ay que mono y solo son 20€ me dice una amiga". Pues en mi cabeza aparece el siguiente mensaje:
> 
> ...



No estás en absoluto paranoica, en realidad esa debería ser nuestra manera de pensar con respecto al dinero, y mirar cada euro y la conveniencia de cada gasto que vayamos a hacer es algo imprescindible y que ya deberíamos haber hecho incluso en la época de la presunta bonanza económica.

Tochovista te conserve por muchos años la clarividencia y el sentido común que muestras en tus posts.

Amén


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo sé pero el hecho de no haber ido a superar los máximos post-arreón es un síntoma que no está alcista. Mejor no picar ahí.



¿a quién te refieres ? al SP, me extraño que no hubiera movimiento los últimos 5 minutos (siempre lo movian 1.5 o 2 puntos) 

las posibilidades de 1370 decrecen


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿a quién te refieres ? al SP, me extraño que no hubiera movimiento los últimos 5 minutos (siempre lo movian 1.5 o 2 puntos)
> 
> las posibilidades de 1370 decrecen



Estábamos hablando de Walter. Se fugó, corrigió y el posterior tirón no llegó al máximo anterior .......... y después volver a bajar. Eso es una signo de debilidad en el lado alcista.

Respecto al SP está cumpliendo milimétricamente lo que hemos venido diciendo, no hace falta ser adivino para saberlo por otra parte. Ha estado machacando contínuamente a los cortos para despues volver a subir. Si te fijas, cada amago que dado hacia abajo, ha sido más serio. Estoy convencido que el siguiente es el bueno, en cualquier caso el stop es mandatory.
El escenario que manejo es el de volver a generar máxima confianza en la gacelada y para eso debería atacar los máximos llegando a 137X. Parece que está cerca pero le puede llevar unos cuantos días si funciona al ritmo reciente (poquitos pipos de amplitud entre el mínimo y el máximo). Ahora mismo, entrar corto pienso que es un coste de oportunidad.


----------



## neutral (18 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy buen arranque de Hanwha. Ojala sea el inicio de una gran subida en la cotización.



Seguramente esta noticia confirma el futuro de la fotovoltaica. 

Google cans concentrated solar power project



> Concentrated solar thermal uses mirrors to focus sunlight on a fluid that heats up, creates steam and drives a turbine. It’s also known as “concentrating solar power” (CSP).
> 
> Google cans concentrated solar power project
> Even when you have all the money of Google, you should spend it wisely. The search giant, which invests heavily in renewable energy initiatives, backed off of at least one of them yesterday.
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (18 Feb 2012)

neutral dijo:


> Seguramente esta noticia confirma el futuro de la fotovoltaica.
> 
> Google cans concentrated solar power project




Lo que pones no es fotovoltaica sino esta
ABENGOA








Tecnología termosolar de concentración
La tecnología termosolar está basada en el concepto de la concentración de la radiación solar para producir vapor o aire caliente, que posteriormente se puede usar en plantas eléctricas convencionales. La captación de energía solar, que tiene una densidad relativamente baja, es uno de los mayores retos en el desarrollo de plantas termosolares. Abengoa acumula más de 80 solicitudes de patentes en este campo.

El sector de la energía solar es relativamente joven y aún muy dependiente de la tecnología. La innovación es clave para poder desarrollarla con un coste que sea competitivo frente al de las energías fósiles, cuando a éstas se suma el coste asociado a las emisiones de CO2. En la reducción de costos primará la mejora de la cadena de aprovisionamiento y la introducción de procesos más eficientes. En este último punto, la innovación juega un papel importantísimo.

Dentro de termosolar existen diferentes tipos de tecnologías, si bien las más conocidas son la de torre, la cilindroparabólica y la de disco Stirling.

Abengoa es uno de los líderes mundiales en tecnología de torre: construyó la primera planta del mundo a escala comercial de 11 MW, que opera desde 2007, y en 2009, añadió una segunda torre, en este caso de 20 MW. Ambas operan por encima de sus parámetros de diseño.

En los sistemas de torre, el campo de heliostatos o de espejos móviles se orienta según la posición del sol, y reflejan la radiación solar para concentrarla hasta 600 veces sobre un receptor que se sitúa en la parte superior de la torre. Este calor se transmite a un fluido para poder generar vapor, que se expande en una turbina acoplada a un generador para la producción de electricidad.

El reto tecnológico de esta área es incrementar la temperatura en la parte superior de la torre para generar vapor con mayor poder calorífico. En Abengoa, desde 2009, operamos la planta piloto "Eureka", en la que hemos logrado generar vapor sobrecalentado de forma estable y controlada.

También estamos experimentando con nuevos fluidos caloportantes.

Una de las ventajas de la tecnología termosolar frente a otras renovables es su capacidad para almacenar la energía de forma eficiente, lo que permite generar electricidad en horas de máximo consumo, por ejemplo al atardecer. En Abengoa operamos con éxito una planta de demostración de almacenamiento térmico con sales fundidas, que estamos reproduciendo a escala comercial en nuestra planta de Solana, en Arizona (Estados Unidos).






El gran problema para esta compañia es la gran cantidad de acc prestadas acumuladas,el 17%

Lo unico bueno es que este mes lleva -717k,lo que puede suponer una recompra ahora que estan bajas 
Posible escape a 15,8 antes del 27 de febrero

En el grafico se observa un gran incremento de acc prestadas hace 3 0 4 dias
a lo que ha seguido un gran descenso en la cotizacion y a su vez otro descenso en prestadas
Es posible que la semana que viene ,o los primeros dias, sea semana de compra para a la semana siguiente empezar la subida .
Todo ello basado en conjeturas de analisis testicular::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que pones no es fotovoltaica sino esta
> ABENGOA



Entiendo que la noticia dice que la termosolar no puede competir con la rápida bajada de costes de la otra energía solar (fotovoltaica) y por eso Google va a dejarla de lado en su estrategia de inversión en renovables.

(Por lo tanto lo que decía neutral: Seguramente confirma el futuro de la fotovoltaica)

De todos modos, el que la termosolar pueda almacenar energía y liberarla más tarde es una gran ventaja sobre la fotovoltaica. (No veo claro que vaya a "ganar" una de las dos)


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estábamos hablando de Walter. Se fugó, corrigió y el posterior tirón no llegó al máximo anterior .......... y después volver a bajar. Eso es una signo de debilidad en el lado alcista.
> 
> Respecto al SP está cumpliendo milimétricamente lo que hemos venido diciendo, no hace falta ser adivino para saberlo por otra parte. Ha estado machacando contínuamente a los cortos para despues volver a subir. Si te fijas, cada amago que dado hacia abajo, ha sido más serio. Estoy convencido que el siguiente es el bueno, en cualquier caso el stop es mandatory.
> El escenario que manejo es el de volver a generar máxima confianza en la gacelada y para eso debería atacar los máximos llegando a 137X. Parece que está cerca pero le puede llevar unos cuantos días si funciona al ritmo reciente (poquitos pipos de amplitud entre el mínimo y el máximo). Ahora mismo, entrar corto pienso que es un coste de oportunidad.



a ver si hsol no sube más de un 5% en pre-markets y puedo entrar el martes (lunes festivo creo) y pasa el gap de los 2.08 porque ayer no entre por un minuto (un amiguete vino a casa y entre conversación y conversación) ::

si no llegase a confirmar sería peligroso posible estrella fugaz


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Feb 2012)

*[Caterpillar]*







Ando metido en otras cosas, pero es tan tentador ver el precio tan cerca de máximos históricos....


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2012)

Cuidado, si no aciertas a la primera el tiempo corre en tu contra.

Si quieres cortos ganadores, el chulibex está plagado de ellos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Feb 2012)

Hola de nuevo, después de tener una gripe concatenada con un cólico nefrítico (siempre he sido un lácteocarnívoro) a principios de esta semana y que aún no he expulsado la dichosa piedra y me da que voy a estar así varias semanas, bueno, pues eso, que cuando +- esté bien como ahora, dejaré algún gráfico que otro.
Por ejemplo, bankinter, tiene un corto de 0,3 aceptable a corto plazo, entiendo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, después de tener una gripe concatenada con un cólico nefrítico (siempre he sido un lácteocarnívoro) a principios de esta semana y que aún no he expulsado la dichosa piedra y me da que voy a estar así varias semanas, bueno, pues eso, que cuando +- esté bien como ahora, dejaré algún gráfico que otro.
> Por ejemplo, bankinter, tiene un corto de 0,3 aceptable a corto plazo, entiendo:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Feb 2012)

Otro corto que veo de nuevo, es Endesa. Ya no a medio plazo por las estructuras bajistas, sino porque estoy viendo que está haciendo un canal que ha respetado al tocar el máximo. Es cierto que el viernes hizo un martillo que suele ser una señal alcista clara, pero es un martillo arrancado por encima de la 1/2 del cuerpo de la vela anterior y me hubiese gustado verlo más abajo o con un pequeño gap sobre el día anterior para reconocerlo como alcista. En todo caso, pondría un corto con sl sobre los 16 €.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola de nuevo, después de tener una gripe concatenada con un cólico nefrítico (siempre he sido un lácteocarnívoro) a principios de esta semana y que aún no he expulsado la dichosa piedra y me da que voy a estar así varias semanas, bueno, pues eso, que cuando +- esté bien como ahora, dejaré algún gráfico que otro.
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (18 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Otro corto que veo de nuevo, es Endesa. Ya no a medio plazo por las estructuras bajistas, sino porque estoy viendo que está haciendo un canal que ha respetado al tocar el máximo. Es cierto que el viernes hizo un martillo que suele ser una señal alcista clara, pero es un martillo arrancado por encima de la 1/2 del cuerpo de la vela anterior y me hubiese gustado verlo más abajo o con un pequeño gap sobre el día anterior para reconocerlo como alcista. En todo caso, pondría un corto con sl sobre los 16 €.



Y abengoa?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y abengoa?










Doble techo muy de libro, en concreto uno en 17,40 y otro en 17,39..perfecto podría decirse. Activado recientemente y con un objetivo en torno a los 14,5 inicialmente. Qué ocurre? que ha tocado el mínimo de una segunda estructura que no dibujo y parece también que se mueve por un canal bajista y los dobles techos-suelos se suelen desactivar-activar hasta cumplir objetivo por lo que sería posible que intentase subir el canal, pero a medio plazo, objetivo muy claro en los 14,5.


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tenian que terminar el 15,45 no en 15,24
> muy poco rebote para tanta bajada
> Su soporte esta en 14.8 bajando de ahi esta peligrosa y su rebote facil en 15,85
> Deberia estar en 15,85 en 10 dias lo mas



No es mala empresa. Esta en pleno crecimiento. Pero esta muy endeudada.Depende denasiado de sectores inestables.Lo malo de la energia es que nadie sabe de verdad cual sera la que domine dentro de 10 años, a ibe le pasa igual. A ver si me bajo informes y estudios de la cne y organismos extranjeros. A priori veo inconvenientes a las renovables por un lado los aerogeneradores tienen una vida util de 20 años mientras que una central de 40 es muy poco tiempo para amortizar inas instalaciones y las placas o no generan suficiente energia o son muy caras. A ver si diversifico mi cartera. Que te parece almirall?Si puedes lee "Security analysis de benjamin graham" es un petete sobre fundamentales de 1000 pg tb dirigido a todos aquellos que quieran saber mas sobre el mundo fundamentalista.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tenian que terminar el 15,45 no en 15,24
> muy poco rebote para tanta bajada
> Su soporte esta en 14.8 bajando de ahi esta peligrosa y su rebote facil en 15,85
> Deberia estar en 15,85 en 10 dias lo mas



En bolsa la mayor virtud es la paciencia, para esperar en liquidez y pillar una buena entrada (como graham decia con margen de seguridad) y una buena salida. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Feb 2012)

Después de estar también esta mañana tirando unas líneas voy a comentar lo que veo por aquello de contribuir al hilo en lo que se pueda:

A pesar de que parece que los amigos han conseguido reencauzar el ibex en semanal en el canal alcista a corto (precio de cierre justo en la base), en diario se aprecia como el viernes la cotización se agotó cuando intentó volver al mismo rompiendo la base del canal (8.70x) sin siquiera llegar a cerrar el gap del día anterior. La oportunidad de hacerlo el lunes y encaminarnos al 9.000 sigue abierta, pero sin la referencia americana y con el gauteque que se montará en Bruselas está claro que pueden hacer lo que quieran.

Si lo dejan caer (con permiso de la SMA50) nos podemos ir tranquilamente a buscar la bajista de largo plazo por allá los 7.3xx.

Yo sigo fuera.


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

Votin has analizado Indra? La tengo pendiente.En tecnologia son muy buenos. Te sorprenderia la de proyectos que tienen, ia, armamento, tienen un capital humano muy bueno.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En bolsa la mayor virtud es la paciencia, para esperar en liquidez y pillar una buena entrada (como graham decia con margen de seguridad) y una buena salida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



:Aplauso: un par de meses de espera aprox entre operaciones


----------



## VOTIN (18 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin has analizado Indra? La tengo pendiente.En tecnologia son muy buenos. Te sorprenderia la de proyectos que tienen, ia, armamento, tienen un capital humano muy bueno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lo estudiare,pero si no veo una oportunidad de entrar clara con posible rebote
no me meto.Aunque mi objetivo esta en el trader quincenal si me quedo pillao por
lo menos que me guste la empresa o le vea oportunidades.
De ABG lo peor es la cantidad de cortos que tiene en relacion al capital y lo mejor es que siempre que sacan alguna perroflautada sobre algun contrato en 
el quinto pino rebota como OHL.

Asi por encima indra y abengoa van gemelas,ambas tienen un 20% de prestadas,ambas capitalizan un 20% por debajo de su valor objetivo,ambas dan beneficios este mes,parecen un calco una de otra.
Se nota que son del mismo sector al igual que gamesa
Pero por prestadas
Abg--17 mm
Indra--33 mm
Gamesa--49 mm
Me quedo con la mas baja en prestadas,pero esta bien ,subira a 12 INDRA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Feb 2012)

Sr. wetpiñata, así pensamos muchos. El timing es el problema!

We want guano!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Feb 2012)

Indra no le veo tanta alegría, mientras no supere los 11,2 y activé una segunda posible estructura. Es cierto, que corrigió hasta el 61,8% (10,22), pero haciendo el típico pull de desactivación de un doble techo anterior de mayor rango también bastante claro (en concreto en 12,63 y 12,64) y activado al caer de 9,9 +- y con objetivo los 7,2. Cuidado, porque los dobles techos-suelos son figuras chartistas muy fiables.


----------



## jchopinn (18 Feb 2012)

Parece interesante este hilo y veo que hay gente que domina el tema de la bolsa, voy a empezar a seguiros. Aunque hay algunas palabras que no las entiendo, supongo que vosotros al llevar tiempo os entendeis asi. Me iré haciendo a ellas.


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo estudiare,pero si no veo una oportunidad de entrar clara con posible rebote
> no me meto.Aunque mi objetivo esta en el trader quincenal si me quedo pillao por
> lo menos que me guste la empresa o le vea oportunidades.
> De ABG lo peor es la cantidad de cortos que tiene en relacion al capital y lo mejor es que siempre que sacan alguna perroflautada sobre algun contrato en
> ...



Abengoa tiene un negocio algo inestable pero en crecimiento. Como haya mejorado sus beneficios subira minimo 1 euro.Ne parece mala entrada.Ahora estoy leyendo de security analysis la parte de los cash flow y abengoa cada año en este aspecto va mejorando.El libro de graham es una buena compra.A mi lo que me ha fallado es el no saber esperar con sangre fria hasta que existiera una buena entrada (cada dia veo mas logicos los consejos de graham y su famoso margen de seguridad"lee security analysis merece lapena").Poco ha poco lo voy mejorando.La ultima entrada a 4,5 en ibe a priori no parece mala.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Parece interesante este hilo y veo que hay gente que domina el tema de la bolsa, voy a empezar a seguiros. Aunque hay algunas palabras que no las entiendo, supongo que vosotros al llevar tiempo os entendeis asi. Me iré haciendo a ellas.



Que no entiendes? Para tecnico que son la mayoria del foro lo mejor para empezar es leer a carpatos "leones contra gacelas". Para fundamentales "Analisis de los estados financieros de buffet" y "Security analysis de benjamin graham"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

Ademas tengo pendiente "El inversor inteligente de benjamin graham" y " acciones ordinarias y beneficios extraordinarios de philip fisher"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

He puesto algunos requisitos en el stock screener de google: (venta mas que su capitalizacion 0'75, su valor en libros sea 0'66, su pasivo sea inferior al 80% del patrimonio neto y su margen neto sea al menos un 15% sobre las ventas) 

Me ha salido una que conocemos bien...a que no adivinais cual??


*Arcelor mittal
*


Company name	Symbol Market cap P/E ratio Div yield (%) 52w price change (%) Price to book Price to sales Gross margin (%) Float Total debt/equity (Recent yr) (%) 
*ArcelorMittal* (ADR) MT	33.18B	24.50	3.50	-43.14	0.59	0.36	95.03	884.64	46.60	
*Bassett Furniture Industries* Inc. BSET	91.82M	1.70	2.45	12.41	0.61	0.36	50.38	10.93	2.53	
*ITT Corporation ITT* 2.11B	3.32	1.60	15.96	0.46	0.18	28.70	92.39	30.30	
*Kimball International KBALB* 249.73M	37.62	3.03	-12.02	0.64	0.16	17.10	20.30	0.08	
*Nippon Telegraph & Telephone Corp.* (ADR) NTT	60.57B	12.00	3.44	-1.07	0.63	0.48	54.85	1,677.00	56.97	
*Star Bulk Carriers Corp. * SBLK	61.43M	2.78	6.22	-61.09	0.14	0.74	56.35	63.39	61.19	
*The L.S. Starrett Company * SCX	84.50M	9.70	3.20	-10.40	0.55	0.29	34.48	4.74	5.84	
*Transportadora de Gas del Sur SA* (ADR) TGS	460.81M	14.24	51.80	-49.12	0.61	0.63	50.66	58.39	45.60	
Xinyuan Real Estate Co., Ltd.* (ADR) XIN	188.41M	1.95	4.08	-3.93	0.36	0.30	29.56	76.13	57.14	




*


----------



## ponzi (18 Feb 2012)

www.noticias.com/los-bancos-acreedores-de-nh-hoteles-dan-una-tregua-hasta-finales-de-marzo.1567153


Votin igual me animo con los hotelillos por debajo de 2,4.Has visto.....Garoña abierta 5 años mas  (dueños al 50% endesa e iberdrola)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin has analizado Indra? La tengo pendiente.En tecnologia son muy buenos. Te sorprenderia la de proyectos que tienen, ia, armamento, tienen un capital humano muy bueno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....

Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
Tiene otra parte de actividad centrada en la consultoría tecnológica de integración de sistemas .... Ahí su margen es muy muy pequeño si no negativo. Le da volumen pero lastra claramente la rentabilidad.

No crece, siempre lo ha hecho a través de las compras .... pero ya no crece. El mercado no es tonto y así lo cotiza. Basta con mirar la serie horaria desde el año 2000.

Muy mal sitio para invertir a largo plazo las perras. A corto plazo, todo vale, hasta este valor.


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
> Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....
> 
> Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
> ...



Muy buen analisis.Yo solo los conocia por sus proyectos en defensa y seguridad y eran buenos, ahora en el resto ni idea.Pero bueno ya se donde no tengo que meter perras. Este tipo de empresas tan tecnologicas o conoces bien todas sus areas de negocio o mejor ni tocarlas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2012)




----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
> Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....
> 
> Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
> ...



Y que te parece abengoa?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
> Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....
> 
> Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
> ...



Que emp europeas consideras que son las mas punteras a nivel de consultoria tecnologica e integracion de soluciones informaticas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


>



vamos a por los 6700


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Algun forero del sector farmaceutico que conozca almirall???que tal funcionan? Por fundamentales tienen buena pinta

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. wetpiñata, así pensamos muchos. El timing es el problema!
> 
> We want guano!



Entonces me mojaré: el lunes sesión bipolar atrapagacelas para caer toda la semana. A partir del 29 al calor de la barra libre recuperación. Dejo abierta la posibilidad de que mantengan abierta la trampa hasta el martes. Yo actuaré según este plan de ruta hasta que las evidencias me lo desbaraten.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
> Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....
> 
> Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
> ...



Y para muestra un botón: los sistemas online de Vodafone. Aparte de ser un puto desastre ya les ha costado alguna multita de la AEPD.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Entonces me mojaré: el lunes sesión bipolar atrapagacelas para caer toda la semana. A partir del 29 al calor de la barra libre recuperación. Dejo abierta la posibilidad de que mantengan abierta la trampa hasta el martes. Yo actuaré según este plan de ruta hasta que las evidencias me lo desbaraten.



:Aplauso: asi es , rally bajista en dos fases , primera fase hasta 7500-7600 y recuperacion del 38,2 zona 8100-8200 para irnos al 6700 en la segunda fase


----------



## aksarben (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será haciendo radares, pórticos de autopistas, simuladores y sistemas de votación electrónica.
> Haciendo advisory y consultoría tecnológica de integración de soluciones .... de lo peorcito que he visto. Mi humilde opinión ....
> 
> Indra tiene un modelo semi agotado. Obtiene un margen de rentabilidad bestial en el mundo de defensa y seguridad. Ahí no tiene competencia en España y a nivel internacional está muy bien posicionado. Pero la crisis aprieta.
> ...



Desde mi humilde experiencia, confirmo el análisis de Janus. Ni con un palo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2012)

Por la noche la comento, que han llegado los sobrinos y toca hacer de tito 

*[ALMIRALL]*


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Alguien sabe como funcionan las primas de asistencia? Soy accionista de ibe y aun no he recibido ninguna carta y creo que la junta es el jueves.Que foreros siguen teniendo accs de ibe?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Feb 2012)

Échadle un vistazo a este tipo de videos:
VivoDeLaBolsa Análisis al 22 de Abril de 2011.mp4 - YouTube
Vivo De La Bolsa 18.04.2010.mp4 - YouTube
hay más, pero he puesto 2 ejemplos.
el hombre explica en plan abuelo, pero me parece de lo mejorcito.


----------



## Fraction (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe como funcionan las primas de asistencia? Soy accionista de ibe y aun no he recibido ninguna carta y creo que la junta es el jueves.Que foreros siguen teniendo accs de ibe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Aqui otro en IBE que no ha recibido nada..... aunque el jueves me viene mal :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Aqui otro en IBE que no ha recibido nada..... aunque el jueves me viene mal :XX:
> 
> Un saludo



Es probable que sea la presentacion de resultados y otro dia la junta que los apruebe. Sueles ir a las juntas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es probable que sea la presentacion de resultados y otro dia la junta que los apruebe. Sueles ir a las juntas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿pero tu ahora mismo ganas o pierdes con ibe?


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿pero tu ahora mismo ganas o pierdes con ibe?



Pierdo.Tengo un paquete a 5,35, otro a 4,52 y otras tantas gratis del dividendo.Poniendo las comisiones del broker de compra y venta tendria que venderlas por encima de 4,95

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pierdo.Tengo un paquete a 5,35, otro a 4,52 y otras tantas gratis del dividendo.Poniendo las comisiones del broker de compra y venta tendria que venderlas por encima de 4,95
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Aguantalas que subiran,ahora los bajistas estan atacando a los bancos medianos 
y haciendo caja en ibe


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aguantalas que subiran,ahora los bajistas estan atacando a los bancos medianos
> y haciendo caja en ibe



Gracias por los animos 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2012)

Antena 3TV ..... no more sorrow, tomorrow?.


----------



## faraico (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Antena 3TV ..... no more sorrow, tomorrow?.



Salí de las hawai y me metí aqui con mucha menos carga...1000 acciones.

A 4,685 comisiones incluidas, esperemos le de a esta accion por subir...


----------



## Fraction (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es probable que sea la presentacion de resultados y otro dia la junta que los apruebe. Sueles ir a las juntas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk





VOTIN dijo:


> ¿pero tu ahora mismo ganas o pierdes con ibe?



Es la primera vez que tengo IBE, no creo que dejen entrar a la junta a una tierna gacela :: es más nunca he acudido a ninguna....

Yo tengo paquete en 4,96.... el dividendo lo cobré en Enero y ahora a esperaaaaaar..... no tengo intención de vender, a priori no me parece muy mala entrada, mejorable claro, pero la hice el año pasado ::

Sr. Votin tambien soy compañero suyo en el viaje hacia lo desconocido de Abengoa...... a ver si despega desde mínimos con los resultados del día 27..... y devuelven cortos.... que como devuelvan tooooodas 

Un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (19 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Es la primera vez que tengo IBE, no creo que dejen entrar a la junta a una tierna gacela :: es más nunca he acudido a ninguna....
> 
> Yo tengo paquete en 4,96.... el dividendo lo cobré en Enero y ahora a esperaaaaaar..... no tengo intención de vender, a priori no me parece muy mala entrada, mejorable claro, pero la hice el año pasado ::
> 
> ...



Yo me bajo de ABG el viernes que viene a 15,85
si todo va segun lo previsto,mas de 16 tendra resistencia
Puede ser que salte a los hoteles o a endesa si bajan
Las antenas de janus las veo peligrosas y por mucho stop que pongas las comisiones tambien valen para estar mete y saca.


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2012)

Pequeño análisis de First Solar (NASDAQ:FSLR)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Feb 2012)

dejo el gráfico de Popular pq veo algo interesante: hay un triple suelo en 3,19 (bueno, en realidad hay un cuadrúple suelo en 3,19 ya que hay otro suelo de hace tiempo (no sale) en ese nivel aún no minorado desde entonces. Cómo vemos, si supera los 3,31 hay un objetivo real en los 3,44, lo dejo por si alguién se anima. Estrategia a plantear:bueno, se podría meter un buen largo con sl en 3,18.


----------



## jesuscr (19 Feb 2012)

yo lo voy siguendo. hasta que no llegue otra vez a los 8.000-8.200 no entro...
http://www.bydol.com/MUSICA/musica.html
un saludo.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Feb 2012)

He estado echando un vistazo a Abengoa en algo más de detalle.

En mi opinión (*), es un valor con tendencia a L/P bajista, incluso diría que muy bajista. Además de que es un valor que en tendencia da fuertes "trallazos".Es capaz de subir o bajar en un mes un 15 o 20%. Y rebotar después un 10% o 15%.

En los últimos 5 o 6 meses ha iniciado un periodo lateral moviéndose más o menos entre los 16 y los 18 euros, pero veo probable que haya sido un periodo de pausa antes de reanudar la tendencia "jefa" que es hacia abajo. Parece haberse roto el triángulo lateral de estos últimos meses.Todos esos visos me apuntarían a una tendencia hacia el sur en las próximas semanas.

En cuanto a sus niveles, por abajo veo como inmediato los 15 euros, después estarían los 14,30 o por ahí, y más abajo los 13 - 13,30. Personalmente, si se inicia una bajista y el valor car a esa última zona le meteré algo buscando rebote. Por arriba, el más próximo son los 16 euros aprox.

No sé si el viernes estará en 15,80 o no. Puede ser. Lo que sí me parece es que a Medio-Largo plazo tiene pinta de estar más abajo que lo que está hoy.

*No tengo ni puta idea y solo son comentarios de super-gacela así que seguramente todo esto no va a ocurrir y va a quedar como un relato de ciencia-ficción.


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pequeño análisis de First Solar (NASDAQ:FSLR)



Buenisimo artículo maestro janus. Me estan tentando estas solares, que pena de broker que no tengo acceso al nasdaq. Voy a mirar a ver si encuentro sus cuentas anuales.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=FSLR:US

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=FSLR:US
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Para llevar desde 1999 tienen unos numeros muy buenos.Margen bruto superior al 40% deuda del 15% sobre el neto.Ventas en crecimiento.y cotizando a 0,9 en funcion de su valor en libros. No he mirado a la competencia pero da la impresion que o son lideres o poco les queda, fundamentalmente porque si no es imposible crecer con esos ratios sin tirar de crédito.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenisimo artículo maestro janus. Me estan tentando estas solares, que pena de broker que no tengo acceso al nasdaq. Voy a mirar a ver si encuentro sus cuentas anuales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



A mí este valor no me gusta mucho pero sí es cierto que es de los que no van a desaparecer en el corto y medio plazo. Tiene el tamaño suficiente y la cartera de negocios adecuada a día de hoy. Es por eso que si el mundo solar, serán otros los que multiplen claramente su cotización, de ahí lo de estar en Hanwha que tiene buen aspecto gráfico.

Hay una corriente positiva sobre el sector desde los EEUU y desde China. Un sector que ha tenido días de más del 10% de subidas medias habituales en los últimos meses (al menos 4 días distintos) .... es buena sugerencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2012)

Exhausto de ejercer de tito. El tener sobrinos te hace, mas que en tener tus propios niños, replanteártelo  

La pongo de nuevo porque le he añadido un posible doble suelo y alguna cosilla más

*[Almirall]*








Se encuentra en plena resistencia y sobrecomprada después de un tercer impulso alcista que le ha hecho romper el canal alcista por el que discurría el precio. Ha superado el fibo del retroceso del 38% del guano del año pasado y esta a puntito de cumplir tanto el objetivo de la ruptura del canal (2.4% aprox.) y el del doble suelo coincidente con el nivel 50% fibo (5.6% aprox). 

En mi gacelera opinión, pudiera ser que el precio estiráse algo más, pero ponerse largo ahora es peligroso, sobre todo por que un 8% más arriba hay un gandalf con su _you shall no pass _que da miedito.

Suerte!


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para llevar desde 1999 tienen unos numeros muy buenos.Margen bruto superior al 40% deuda del 15% sobre el neto.Ventas en crecimiento.y cotizando a 0,9 en funcion de su valor en libros. No he mirado a la competencia pero da la impresion que o son lideres o poco les queda, fundamentalmente porque si no es imposible crecer con esos ratios sin tirar de crédito.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Este enlace es muy bueno al respecto del momento de optimismo a futuro que tiene el sector:

Solar company shares up on earnings, outlooks - BusinessWeek

Mírate HSOL en:

HANWHA SOLARONE CO -SPON ADR (HSOL:NASDAQ GS): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Son chinos!!!!, con todo lo proteccionistas que son ...... el gobierno les debería inflar a inversión.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe como funcionan las primas de asistencia? Soy accionista de ibe y aun no he recibido ninguna carta y creo que la junta es el jueves.Que foreros siguen teniendo accs de ibe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿¿MANDELOCUALO???

PD: espero que te haya quedado clara la respuesta... ::::


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Este enlace es muy bueno al respecto del momento de optimismo a futuro que tiene el sector:
> 
> Solar company shares up on earnings, outlooks - BusinessWeek
> 
> ...



Esta esta mas infravalorada.Para que te hagas una idea su valor en libros esta cercano a 9. Espevulacion en esrado puro y por varios motivos (su deuda es del 70% ( bastante asumible pero ya hace intuir que no son los lideres), margen bruto 10% una cifra irrisoria confirmando mis primeras intuiciones, esos dos son los principales motivos que consiguen que a pesar de vender tanto algun año que otro acaben en perdidas) ( sus ventas minimas tienen que ser cercanas a los 5000 mill para no entrar en perdidas).Mi opinion esq de las dos la compañia mas viable es la 1 ahora la 2 creo que es la que mas potencial especulativo tiene ( con un price to sales de 0,1 y un price to book de0,2)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Feb 2012)

Cuidado con el Dax que tb hizo un doble suelo en los 6650 en rango diario, activado por encima de 6830 y con objetivo en torno a los 7010 ptos y hasta ahí debería durar la fiesta, no más ya que chocaría con resistencias ya históricas y la dilatación de la segunda estructura de mayor rango resultaría más que generosa.


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2012)

El eurodolar vuelve a retomar, o intentar, la línea alcista.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe como funcionan las primas de asistencia? Soy accionista de ibe y aun no he recibido ninguna carta y creo que la junta es el jueves.Que foreros siguen teniendo accs de ibe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Yo tengo 1.330 acciones de la vez que entre fuerte y salí sin pena ni gloria hace dos o tres semanas. Me gustaría mantenerlas una temporada muuuuuuuuy larga.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2012)

Puag

1370 en el after hours!!


----------



## vyk (20 Feb 2012)

Parece que mañana viene pepón, ¿no?

Y yo con mis cortos abiertos en Amadeus...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012377228&k=12bf883edf866061bad5b28656d7ea7d" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >software de trading</a> ProRealTime.</iframe>	



Vamos a ver como va la semana....

Suerte camaradas!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2012)

Ibex 35
Últ:
8.722,10
Var (% / Ptos):
0,75 %/ +65,10

Buenos dias. Empezamos "bien".


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Feb 2012)

Al euro parece que le pesa el culo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He dicho....



...........................................


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2012)

Técnicas se me pira pa'rriba. Mi única alegria. No hay nada hasta 31, y como los supere...


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Gamesa en los 3 euros........
Recupera soporte,el guano se pospone una semana almenos
Abengoa, 15,35 ......arre ,arre caballito!!!!!


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Venga señores no se me pongan tristes...esto va pabajo


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Venga señores no se me pongan tristes...esto va pabajo



ABENGOA + 1.71%

Esperemos que no


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Venga señores no se me pongan tristes...esto va pabajo









<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LCQSpzjHxpQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2012)

Buenos días. 
Parece que están todos de lunes después de un fin de semana ajetreado.... Despierten

Debo llevar los dos peligros asociados Gamesa y las hawaianas solares. 
LA primera no acaba de superar la resistencia - soporte de los 3

La segunda hoy tiene fiesta, así que con incertidumbre hasta el martes...

Pero saldremos con bien de esta y escribiré cien veces... No volveré a meterme en fangos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2012)

Efectivamente, tecnicas llegó hasta 31(un poco menos, 30,9). Hay se ha parado, de momento. Yo sus aviso, por si lo supera, o fracasa...


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

TEF


----------



## diosmercado (20 Feb 2012)

Mientras siga el rey payaso griego con sus bufones alemanes haciendo el tonto nos echamos unas risas. Hoy otra bufonada, que esperan a que acabe hoy la incertidumbre. Hay alguien que hace caso a esto?


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> TEF



Entré en 12,83, ¿como vemos el rebote a 13,30?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2012)

Venga esas Ebro, mi niña, a por los 15,20 y nos vamos todos juntitos para arriba.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos!!!
Vamos esas abengoas a 15,85 ya,ya,ya!!!!!

A ver si alcanzamos objetivos antes del viernes que la semana que viene hay notificacion de resultados y vamos a peponear


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LCQSpzjHxpQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





Joder GT....


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Entré en 12,83, ¿como vemos el rebote a 13,30?




El recorrido alcista puede continuar y tener fuerza, pero esta semana presentan resultados, ruido fundamental que le llamo.

Mi entrada fue en el 12,75 y salida hoy en 13,15. Si supera con volumen, y espero que asi sea, el 13,18 sera para buscar algo mas del 13,30.

Protegeria esa entrada no vayan a hacer otra Aliertada.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Si ahora no hay chute en el euro...nos metemos 20 adicionales en DAX. 

Suerte y al OSO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder GT....



................


----------



## aksarben (20 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pequeño análisis de First Solar (NASDAQ:FSLR)



¿La misma First Solar que va a comprar MidAmerican, la energética de Buffett?

Edito: Creo que me enteré mal de la pesca, y Buffett sólo les compró un parque solar, no la empresa entera...


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si ahora no hay chute en el euro...nos metemos 20 adicionales en DAX.
> 
> Suerte y al OSO






Aguantamos..a ver si esta serie en el euro ya no tiene más fuerza...Dax<6900


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Grip en rojo y con valores de infarto ( -1300 unidades)... acumulación de tapadillo en las últimas dos horas en torno al 691x... o mucho cambia esto, o a no mucho tardar el pepinazo que van a meter para arriba va a sonar hasta en Saturno.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Feb 2012)

Pues a lo mejor aprovechan el tema griego para soltar el latigazo y luego romper ortos a docenas. Veremos.


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

FranR
si se acuerda de mi 6895 aqui se lo dejo, como ve lo han volatilizado, y ya no le digo los valores que ahora me salen, aqui vamos a ver los 7miles, que se lo digo yo, y mas. Bueno pues al verde entonces.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Grip en rojo y con valores de infarto ( -1300 unidades)... acumulación de tapadillo en las últimas dos horas en torno al 691x... o mucho cambia esto, o a no mucho tardar el pepinazo que van a meter para arriba va a sonar hasta en Saturno.



Espere a que cante la salida para decirme eso, que mire lo que me ha pasado....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

What?
Mr. F pabajo Mr. P parriba?

Gentlemen, no mareen a la gacelada


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Un poco tarde... pepinazo habemus justo en este momento xD


Buenos contendientes los de hoy... no usan mala tecnología... el sistema de alerta temprana sólo ha podido detectarlos con algo menos de un minuto de antelación.

Están mejorando, estos leoncios medianos ::::



FranR dijo:


> Espere a que cante la salida para decirme eso, que mire lo que me ha pasado....


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Y la imagen que no puedo pegarla...es igual se la imaginan.

Los patadones al euro son de aúpa...de momento no hay nada que hacer.ienso:


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

Gráfico del índice de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Gráfico del índice de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas



Nuestro chulibex da asco, asco profundo .... :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Joder, están masacrando a los gacelos... madre mía cómo les están colocando papel. Y los tíos entran y entran, como si regalasen caramelos.

Micro-acumulación en el 6940, con apenas 5 pips de rango. Tremenda la precisión. Siguiente parada en 6959, y a este paso no va a ser dentro de demasiados minutos.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, están masacrando a los gacelos... madre mía cómo les están colocando papel. Y los tíos entran y entran, como si regalasen caramelos.
> 
> Micro-acumulación en el 6940, con apenas 5 pips de rango. Tremenda la precisión. Siguiente parada en 6959, y a este paso no va a ser dentro de demasiados minutos.




Sigo sin verlas, me sigue manteniendo objetivos abajo.

Aunque con lo torpe que estoy hoy, incluso con los enlaces, ya no se que pensar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco tarde... pepinazo habemus justo en este momento xD
> 
> 
> Buenos contendientes los de hoy... no usan mala tecnología... el sistema de alerta temprana sólo ha podido detectarlos con algo menos de un minuto de antelación.
> ...






maese Pollastre, vea que noticia tan interesante, Vd. llegará a manejar un ordenador cuántico:








Crean un transistor de un sólo átomo


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Vamos en corto SL 10


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

Esas matildes! Están mu baratas! ::


¿Es que hablo en chino?



Spoiler








[/QUOTE]



:XX:


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

La he leído esta mañana... llevaban ya tiempo con la historia de la colocación del transistor monoatómico, era cuestión de tiempo que cayese el tema.

La noticia es cojonuda. Pero los problemas que la computación cuántica va a traerles a los pollo-peras de la NSA y compañía van a ser bastante curiosos :fiufiu:



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> maese Pollastre, vea que noticia tan interesante, Vd. llegará a manejar un ordenador cuántico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, están masacrando a los gacelos... madre mía cómo les están colocando papel. Y los tíos entran y entran, como si regalasen caramelos.
> 
> Micro-acumulación en el 6940, con apenas 5 pips de rango. Tremenda la precisión. Siguiente parada en 6959, y a este paso no va a ser dentro de demasiados minutos.



si hace el favor y si no tiene inconveniente ¿podría explicar como sabe cuando estan distribuyendo y acumulando? con algún gráfico de sería mejor


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sigo sin verlas, me sigue manteniendo objetivos abajo.
> 
> Aunque con lo torpe que estoy hoy, incluso con los enlaces, ya no se que pensar.




Ahora mismo no estoy trabajando con relevantes, sino con "otras" herramientas. Por eso Ud. y yo vemos distintas cosas.

No puedo detallarle cómo lo sé, pero hágame caso, tenga ojete-calor con los cortos; le veo empeñado, y hoy no es el día (o, al menos, ahora mismo no es el momento), ni siquiera para el ultracorto.

No están dando ni un minuto de tregua: tío gacelo que entra corto, trade en sentido contrario que le toman al instante. Están desplegando un nuevo canal principal de negociación, y ahora mismo es peligroso ponerse en medio.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ir posicionando algunas posiciones bajistas sobre el DAX. La cercanía ahí del nivel 7000 puede dar juego. Poca carga con la idea de ir construyendo algo más ambicioso si de da la oportunidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

A ver si ahora me hacen caso....


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Gamesa se ha descogaddo de los 3 euros como suelo y ahora lo tiene como techo
mal rollo para los pillaos


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

Los 7miles, los 7miles. La jugada sera pasarlos volando.

Los tecnicos, los fundamentales, mucha carne en el lado corto, eso solo puede significar una cosa. A cabezazos se tiran paredes, pero te rompes la cabeza.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

No te digo ná, y te lo digo tó:





[/IMG]


El grip en rojo desde primera hora de la mañana, y además _in crescendo_. Todavía tengo mis dudas al respecto de a dónde quieren llegar, pero no mucho quieren petar la Maginot superior (6972) y tocar los _místicos 7000 tonuelísticos._


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora mismo no estoy trabajando con relevantes, sino con "otras" herramientas. Por eso Ud. y yo vemos distintas cosas.
> 
> No puedo detallarle cómo lo sé, pero hágame caso, tenga ojete-calor con los cortos; le veo empeñado, y hoy no es el día (o, al menos, ahora mismo no es el momento), ni siquiera para el ultracorto.
> 
> No están dando ni un minuto de tregua: tío gacelo que entra corto, trade en sentido contrario que le toman al instante. Están desplegando un nuevo canal principal de negociación, y ahora mismo es peligroso ponerse en medio.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si hace el favor y si no tiene inconveniente ¿podría explicar como sabe cuando estan distribuyendo y acumulando? con algún gráfico de sería mejor




No me es posible explicar ese punto... yo determino los movimientos leoncios mediante algoritmos, así que no puedo explicar con ningún gráfico o similar nada de esto.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La he leído esta mañana... llevaban ya tiempo con la historia de la colocación del transistor monoatómico, era cuestión de tiempo que cayese el tema.
> 
> La noticia es cojonuda. Pero los problemas que la computación cuántica va a traerles a los pollo-peras de la NSA y compañía van a ser bastante curiosos :fiufiu:



.
ENTONCES habrá visto también esta otra noticia:




La teoría de Turing sobre las rayas del tigre, demostrada por científicos

El gran matemático estaba en lo cierto cuando lanzó hace 60 años una fórmula para explicar cómo se forman las manchas en las pieles de los animales



Resulta entre sorprendente e inquietante el saber que detrás de cada realidad del mundo físico hay un modelo matemático subyacente que lo describe.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El jueves el indicador del dax se me puso en casi máximos, creo que lo dije por aquí.
> 
> La bajada ha relajado el indicador, por lo que a muy corto plazo le podría quedar un tirón al alza, muy rápido (aunque sigue dando señales muy bajistas, por lo que seguiré usando los niveles para meter cortos). Yo tendría en cuenta superar los 6800 de nuevo, *para en dos o tres sesiones poder ver esa cifra*.



Los 6895 se han pasado de forma fulminante. La semana pasada el Sr. Tortilla dijo es cifra y los cálculos eran que si aguantaba los 6800, había grandes posibilidades de verlos.
Ahora es un nivel relevante, veremos como rematan la situación.


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

The Quants: Formula for a Financial Crisis - WSJ.com
Si aqui el pirateo no esta penao con una noche de pasion con el troll guanos dias:
Descargar el libro The Quants (.pdf) de Patterson Scott gratis gracias a QuedeLibros.com

Y el algoritmo seria algo asi como esto:





sustituyendo lamapras por dax, quemada por nein de merkel, no por nein, replazar el foco, por comprar contratos, y sustituir lampara por vender contrato. Luego le añades un mysql para sacar graficos de barras y en color, y yata.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Ondia... pues no, esa se me había pasado por alto 

Sobre la [aparente] relación entre las matemáticas y la física que gobierna las leyes de la naturaleza, se han escrito muchos tratados. Varios físicos la encontraban (esa relación) incluso "ligeramente perturbadora".

Recuerdo haber leído un par de ensayos en concreto que me gustaron mucho, sobre esta cuestión, que yo encuentro apasionante.

Precisamente por eso estoy tan entusiasmado con mi trabajo, si Ud. me comprende. La posibilidad de proyectar y - aún cuando sea con limitaciones - predecir el movimiento de precios creado por una psicología de grupo generada por millones de individuos, utilizando exclusivamente matemáticas arbitrariamente complejas según se necesite... encuentro sencillamente increíble que algo de esto sea siquiera remotamente posible.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ENTONCES habrá visto también esta otra noticia:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ENTONCES habrá visto también esta otra noticia:
> 
> La teoría de Turing sobre las rayas del tigre, demostrada por científicos
> ...





> Predicción exacta
> 
> Los investigadores fueron capaces de identificar los morfógenos específicos implicados en este proceso: FGF (factor de crecimiento de fibroblastos) y *Shh (Sonic Hedgehog)*.



¿Mande? ¿ 




?


----------



## tortilla (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Los 6895 se han pasado de forma fulminante. La semana pasada el *Sr. Tortilla* dijo es cifra y los cálculos eran que si aguantaba los 6800, había grandes posibilidades de verlos.
> Ahora es un nivel relevante, veremos como rematan la situación.



Me llaman señor, y no es por deber dinero. Lloro de la emocion. Un señor, yo. Mi padre estaria orgulloso.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Aquí hay pelea...al menos no ha sido entrar y llevarme el sopapo...:X


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Me llaman señor, y no es por deber dinero. Lloro de la emocion. Un señor, yo. Mi padre estaria orgulloso.



Ya sabe usted que aquí es una forma de hablar. Cuando sacan el Gin ya nos tuteamos todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

Pero es que no debería sorprender a nadie que las matemáticas describan fenómenos físicos de la misma manera que nadie se sorprende que un retrato de una persona se parezca al retratado.

Los físicos usan las matemáticas para describir los fenómenos naturales. ¿Que ocurre? Pues que fenómenos que antes no se podían explicar, ahora si se pueden, con mátematicas más complejas (para algunos esotéricas), pero se explican.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Micro-acumulación en el 6940, con apenas 5 pips de rango. Tremenda la precisión.* Siguiente parada en 6959,* y a este paso no va a ser dentro de demasiados minutos.



En destino, tocados a falta de 1,5 pips (6957.5) .

Ya sólo nos para la Maginot superior (6972) y los místicos 7000 tonuelísticos.


----------



## ddddd (20 Feb 2012)

¿Objetivos en A3? Hoy se está portando muy bien o

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2012)

Nos movemos por terreno peligroso, y creo que vamos a tontear con los 1370 durante unos cuantos días. Cuanto más tiempo lo haga más riesgo habrá de caída.

Si los supera con creces, pues nada, a por los 1400 con alegría y mucha marcha.

Yo de momento la exposición a la peponita la voy a reducir...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya sabe usted que aquí es una forma de hablar. Cuando sacan el Gin ya nos tuteamos todos.



Se olvida de los habanos y las señoritas (o señoritos, que hay damas de alcurnia en el hilo) de compañia, en torno a una mesa de black-jack.

Hay que recordárselo todo.

P.S. No se extrañe Mr. P, a usted no le invitamos por la mierda esa que lleva en el loliphone y nos hace trampas....


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que no debería sorprender a nadie que las matemáticas describan fenómenos físicos de la misma manera que nadie se sorprende que un retrato de una persona se parezca al retratado.
> 
> Los físicos usan las matemáticas para describir los fenómenos naturales. ¿Que ocurre? Pues que fenómenos que antes no se podían explicar, ahora si se pueden, con mátematicas más complejas (para algunos esotéricas), pero se explican.




Es mucho más "mosqueante" que eso. El asunto es que las matemáticas parecen responder a una verdad mucho más profunda que la propia física, la cual a su vez describe la realidad, o al menos lo que podemos percibir como "nuestra realidad".

Lo que a esta gente les mosquea (y no puedo por menos que estar de acuerdo con ellos) es que las matemáticas parecen indicar relaciones con la realidad todavía a un nivel más profundo que la física, indicando sorprendentes "coincidencias" y "casualidades", palabras ambas que como sabrá los físicos miran con absoluta desconfianza cuando de modelar la realidad se trata.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> 
> Precisamente por eso estoy tan entusiasmado con mi trabajo, si Ud. me comprende. La posibilidad de proyectar y - aún cuando sea con limitaciones - predecir el movimiento de precios creado por una psicología de grupo generada por millones de individuos, utilizando exclusivamente matemáticas arbitrariamente complejas según se necesite... encuentro sencillamente increíble que algo de esto sea siquiera remotamente posible.



.

POR eso se la cito, porque encuentro que va directa al corazón de su filosofía de trabajo.

Todo esto tiene unas implicaciones tremendas, incluso a nivel filosófico o religioso.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Última llamada para el Sr. FranR

Última llamada para el Sr. FranR

Por favor, abandone sus cortos de una puñetera vez. En breve vamos a efectuar el despegue de la zona 694x y le pondremos el ojete culero mandrilero.

Si tiene alguna duda, acuda al mostrador de seguridad atendido por el Sr. GT quien gustoso le aceptará un Gintonic.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mucho más "mosqueante" que eso. El asunto es que las matemáticas parecen responder a una verdad mucho más profunda que la propia física, la cual a su vez describe la realidad, o al menos lo que podemos percibir como "nuestra realidad".
> 
> Lo que a esta gente les mosquea (y no puedo por menos que estar de acuerdo con ellos) es que las matemáticas parecen estar todavía a un nivel más profundo que el de la física, indicando sorprendentes "coincidencias" y "casualidades", palabras ambas que como sabrá los físicos miran con absoluta desconfianza cuando de modelar la realidad se trata.



Si hay algún matemático en la sala que corrija. Es normal que las mátematicas estén a un nivel más profundo que la fisica entendiéndolo de la siguiente forma. Todos los modelos modelos matámeticos son consistentes por si mismos, es decir, parto de unos axiomas y construyo un universo con sus reglas (un espacio vectorial, tensorial, blabla). De todos los universos, los físicos o los mismos matemáticos escogen algunos que DESCRIBEN razonablemente bien un sistema. ¿Que habrá sistemas fisicos que respondan a otros modelos todavía no usados? Seguramente si. ¿Que Hay modelos matématicos por descubrir que describan procesos inexplicados hoy en día? Por supuesto. Por eso mismo las matemáticas van por delante de la Física. Para lso físicos las matemáticas son una herramienta, de la misma forma que para los ingenieros lo es la física.


Fin del rollazo y haga el favor de tirarme esas Barclays!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

Una duda que se me ocurre que posiblemente sea muy tonta, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, que se nota que sabéis de qué va la cosa.  

En un período de 50 años, ¿qué esperáis que resulte más rentable y por qué de las siguientes opciones: dividir X dinero a partes iguales entre todas las acciones que forman un índice ahora mismo o comprar directamente el índice (por medio de un ETF o haciendo roll overs de futuros)? 

Grasias de antebraso.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Una duda que se me ocurre que posiblemente sea muy tonta, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, que se nota que sabéis de qué va la cosa.
> 
> En un período de 50 años, ¿qué esperáis que resulte más rentable y por qué de las siguientes opciones: dividir X dinero a partes iguales entre todas las acciones que forman un índice ahora mismo o comprar directamente el índice (por medio de un ETF o haciendo roll overs de futuros)?
> 
> Grasias de antebraso.



Las dos cosas son ruinosas


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Una duda que se me ocurre que posiblemente sea muy tonta, pero me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, que se nota que sabéis de qué va la cosa.
> 
> En un período de 50 años, ¿qué esperáis que resulte más rentable y por qué de las siguientes opciones: dividir X dinero a partes iguales entre todas las acciones que forman un índice ahora mismo o comprar directamente el índice (por medio de un ETF o haciendo roll overs de futuros)?
> 
> Grasias de antebraso.




Digo yo que, entre esas dos opciones, el índice. Se irá deshaciendo de los valores menos sólidos cada vez que se actualicen sus componentes. De hecho, quizá en 50 años, de un hipotético Ibex 35, no queden más de dos o tres valores de los que hoy lo componen.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las dos cosas son ruinosas



Comprar el índice no tiene por qué serlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

¿Se acabó el rodillo sr. Pollastre?


----------



## darwinn (20 Feb 2012)

Madre mía TRE superando los 31 ya


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

:

estos ejpeculadoreh , queriendo llevar al ibex a lo mas alto )

MV tiene unos graficos de calidad del sp500 a medio plazo y que definen to  

solo dire que toca guano del bueno desde ya y que en 2012 saldremos de la crisis , comenzaran otra vez a verse vacas gordas


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se acabó el rodillo sr. Pollastre?




Han aminorado el paso, parece.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Madre mía TRE superando los 31 ya


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comprar el índice no tiene por qué serlo.



Si fuera asi todo el mundo ganaria en la bolsa


----------



## bronx5 (20 Feb 2012)

¿Alguien conoce alguna plataforma para comenzar a realizar AT sin operar que sea gratuita? Para ir aprendiendo, no quiero una cuenta demo de papertrade que dure un par de semanas, quiero tomármelo con tiempo que ya he tenido malas experiencias, sabéis de alguna?

Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce alguna plataforma para comenzar a realizar AT sin operar que sea gratuita? Para ir aprendiendo, no quiero una cuenta demo de papertrade que dure un par de semanas, quiero tomármelo con tiempo que ya he tenido malas experiencias, sabéis de alguna?
> 
> Gracias.



*ÚNASE A LA ORDEN! LOS HERMANOS LE RECIBIREMOS CON LOS BRAZOS ABIERTOS*


ProRealTime: software de trading & análisis técnico

EDIT: Creo que me pasado con el tamaño de letra ::


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si fuera asi todo el mundo ganaria en la bolsa



Es que estoy por decir que cualquiera que haya invertido en bolsa y haya aguantado un mínimo de 30 años con un índice... ha ganado dinero.

El problema es aguantar.


----------



## bronx5 (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *ÚNASE A LA ORDEN! LOS HERMANOS LE RECIBIREMOS CON LOS BRAZOS ABIERTOS*
> 
> 
> ProRealTime: software de trading & análisis técnico
> ...



Muchas gracias, pensaba que prorealtime era de pago, pero ya veo que no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que estoy por decir que cualquiera que haya invertido en bolsa y haya aguantado un mínimo de 30 años con un índice... ha ganado dinero.
> 
> El problema es aguantar.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2012)

Hombre... hay que decir que la elección del índice ha sido, cuanto menos... ligeramente cabrona 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




Un caso entre 1.000... y aunque llega a los 30 años de los que hablo yo, no a los 50 de los que habla el forero. 

¿Esos gráficos descuentan dividendo verdad?

Pero sabe que por cada uno que me muestre usted, le puedo mostrar yo 20 donde sí ganaría.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre... hay que decir que la elección del índice ha sido, cuanto menos... ligeramente cabrona



Era un ejemplín sin malicia. :XX:
En el Dow también han habido periodos de 20 años de lateral. si al final lo importante no es si entrar o no, si no cuando.....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre... hay que decir que la elección del índice ha sido, cuanto menos... ligeramente cabrona



Bastante cabrona...

Vamos , se ha cogido el que tuvo una burbuja como un copón y aún tiene flato ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un caso entre 1.000... y aunque llega a los 30 años de los que hablo yo, no a los 50 de los que habla el forero.
> 
> ¿Esos gráficos descuentan dividendo verdad?
> 
> Pero sabe que por cada uno que me muestre usted, le puedo mostrar yo 20 donde sí ganaría.



Si no le digo que no. Pero, ¿y el coste de oportunidad? ¿Y Las úlceras al ver tu capital dividir por 4? Otrosí, en 50 años tosmuertos menos Mr. Claca.

edit: que perracos que son vuestars mercedes, si lo que yo quería era poner a Goku. ¿Y con que índice va que ni pintado? Pues eso.


----------



## faraico (20 Feb 2012)

Buenos dias,

Donde tienen el objetico los que estan metidos en a3?

Stop dinamico y dejar correr??

Saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Digo yo que, entre esas dos opciones, el índice. Se irá deshaciendo de los valores menos sólidos cada vez que se actualicen sus componentes. De hecho, quizá en 50 años, de un hipotético Ibex 35, no queden más de dos o tres valores de los que hoy lo componen.



Gracias. Entonces la idea de invertir en un índice sería considerar que éste es una especie de gestor que va a ser capaz de determinar qué acciones se van a seguir comportando bien, de manera que te dé un margen sobre un buy and hold de las acciones que actualmente formen el índice. ¿Pero es esto cierto?

Es justamente por eso último que dices que tengo dudas, pero la cuestión es que esa información en sí no es suficiente para determinar qué es mejor. Es decir, podría ser que esas 2 o 3 acciones de las 35 actuales suban tanto como para compensar lo que pierdan las que han dejado de estar en el índice (las cuales no tienen porqué haber quebrado y quizás hasta es posible que no lo hagan peor que el índice), de manera que te resulte igual que haber ido largo del índice que de las acciones que lo forman.

La cosa es si el dinero que pierden algunas acciones del índice se ve compensado o no por lo que ganan otras.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Gracias. Entonces la idea de invertir en un índice sería considerar que éste es una especie de gestor que va a ser capaz de determinar qué acciones se van a seguir comportando bien, de manera que te dé un margen sobre un buy and hold de las acciones que actualmente formen el índice. ¿Pero es esto cierto?
> 
> Es justamente por eso último que dices que tengo dudas, pero la cuestión es que esa información en sí no es suficiente para determinar qué es mejor. Es decir, podría ser que esas 2 o 3 acciones de las 35 actuales suban tanto como para compensar lo que pierdan las que han dejado de estar en el índice (las cuales no tienen porqué haber quebrado y quizás hasta es posible que no lo hagan peor que el índice), de manera que te resulte igual que haber ido largo del índice que de las acciones que lo forman.
> 
> La cosa es si el dinero que pierden algunas acciones del índice se ve compensado o no por lo que ganan otras.



En 50 años el 95% de las acciones que hoy forman el Ibex estarán desaparecidas de una u otra forma. Creo que es una temeridad comprar acciones y olvidarse, no tanto hacerlo de un índice. 

Esto es un listado de las empresas que en algún momento formaron parte del Ibex. Imagina tener muchas de ellas en tu cartera. 

El propio índice selecciona por ti.

Composición histórica del IBEX 35 en el pasado:

Aceralia - ACE (dejó de cotizar en 2004).
Agromán - AGR (salió del IBEX 35 en 1993 y se fusionó con el Grupo Ferrovial en 1999)
Aguas de Barcelona - AGS (salió el 4 de febrero de 2008 tras la OPA de La Caixa y SUEZ)
Altadis - ALT (salió el 4 de febrero de 2008 tras fructificar la OPA de Imperial Tobacco al 100% cotizado)
Antena 3 TV - A3TV (salió del IBEX 35 el 2 de enero de 2008)
Arcelor - LOR
Corporación Financiera Alba - ALB
Amper - AMP
Energía e Industrias Aragonesas - ARA (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 2003)
Asland - ASL (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa)
Autopistas del Mare Nostrum - AUM. En 2000 se transformó en Aurea, empresa que se fusionaría en 2003 con ACESA para dar nacimiento a Abertis.
Asturiana de Zinc - AZC (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 2001)
Carrefour - CAR
Banco Central - CEN (se fusionó con el Hispanoamericano y luego con el Santander).
Banesto -BTO (salió del IBEX 35 por tercera vez el 3 de enero de 2011)
CEPSA - CEP.
Cintra - Fue absorbida por Ferrovial6
Cristalería Española - CRI (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa).
Continente - CTE (se fusionó con Pryca en 2000 dando lugar a Carrefour)
Cortefiel - CTF
Dragados - DRC (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 2003). Forma parte del Grupo ACS.
Ebro Industrias Agrícolas - EBA. En 2001 se fusionó en Ebro Puleva
Ercros - ECR.
Empresa Nacional de Celulosas de España - ENCE.
Fadesa - FAD
FECSA - FEC (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 1999. Forma parte del Grupo Endesa).
GESA (Gas y Electricidad) - GES. Forma parte del Grupo Endesa.
Hidrocantábrico - CAN (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 2002)
Banco Hispano Americano - HIS (Integrado en el Banco Santander Central Hispano).
Huarte - HHU (Integrado en el Grupo Obrascón Huarte Lain).
Iberia - IBLA (Se fusiono con British Airways dando lugar a IAG)
Movistar Móviles (anteriormente Telefónica Móviles) - TEM
NH Hoteles - NHH
Picking Pack
Pryca - PRY. En 2000 se fusionó con Continente dando lugar a Carrefour.
Puleva - PUL (llamada antes de 1992 UNIASA - UNI). En 2001 se fusionó en Ebro Puleva
Radiotrónica - RAD (convertido en 1999 en Avanzit - AVZ)
Sarrió - SAR (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa).
Sevillana de Electricidad - SEV (dejó de cotizar en Bolsa en 1999). Forma parte del Grupo Endesa.
Sol Meliá - SOL
Telepizza - TPZ
Telefónica Móviles - TEM, recomprada por Telefónica
Telefónica Publicidad e Información - TPI, vendida al grupo británico Yell y excluida de la bolsa.
Terra Networks - TRR (dejó de cotizar en 2005). Forma parte del Grupo Telefónica.
Tubacex - TUB
Uralita - URA
Urbis - URB
Portland Valderrivas - VDR
Prisa
Unión Fenosa Salió del Ibex el 15 de abril de 2009 al finalizar la OPA de Gas Natural.
Viscofán - VIS
Vocento
Yell Publicidad (anteriormente Telefónica Publicidad e Información) - TPI
Zeltia
Zardoya Otis - ZOT

Otra cosa es hablar de una cartera de 10 valores, e ir gestionándolo tú mismo en vista de las perspectivas. Vendiendo o comprando según tu criterio. Esa opción me gusta más que cualquiera que las dos que propones.


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un caso entre 1.000... y aunque llega a los 30 años de los que hablo yo, no a los 50 de los que habla el forero.
> 
> ¿Esos gráficos descuentan dividendo verdad?
> 
> Pero sabe que por cada uno que me muestre usted, le puedo mostrar yo 20 donde sí ganaría.



Si hace aportaciones periodicas incluso en el nikkei probablemente hubiese ganado( 10 aportaciones anuales por 30 son 300 entradas , q yo creo que son pocas de esas 300 entradas muchas habrian sido en el suelo.Yo en el ibex ya estoy en verde y solo he hecho tres entredas y no ha pasado ni una semana.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no le digo que no. Pero, ¿y el coste de oportunidad? ¿Y Las úlceras al ver tu capital dividir por 4? Otrosí, en 50 años tosmuertos menos Mr. Claca.
> 
> edit: que perracos que son vuestars mercedes, si lo que yo quería era poner a Goku. ¿Y con que índice va que ni pintado? Pues eso.



En 50 años Claca, carnet de conducir!

Lateral, con unos buenos dividendos... más que suficiente. Más quisiera yo que BME se quedara paralizado entre los 19 y los 23 euros para siempre... sin disminuir dividendos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto es un listado de las empresas que en algún momento formaron parte del Ibex. Imagina tener muchas de ellas en tu cartera.
> 
> Otra cosa es hablar de una cartera de 10 valores, e ir gestionándolo tú mismo en vista de las perspectivas. Vendiendo o comprando según tu criterio. Esa opción me gusta más que cualquiera que las dos que propones.



Habría que ver cómo hubiera ido la cosa, si realmente con las que han sobrevivido se ha podido o no compensar las ruinas de esa lista, como Terra.

Seguro que tienes razón con lo de ir gestionando uno mismo, pero hacen falta muchos conocimientos y capital como para que te compense el tiempo invertido en ello, a diferencia de invertir directamente en un índice (no entrando a lo loco, sino estudiándolo antes, pero siendo muchísimo más sencillo que ir rebuscando entre acciones concretas).


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :
> 
> estos ejpeculadoreh , queriendo llevar al ibex a lo mas alto )
> 
> ...



y la sesuda afirmacion de que saldremos de la crisis en 2012 se basa en????

no me diga que se basa en esto.. ::

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WeXlbA73Gdk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí hay pelea...al menos no ha sido entrar y llevarme el sopapo...:X



Es que hay mucho tema por cortar. Yo como decía, ya vengo construyendo una posición bajista en el DAX. El primer corto ha sido en 6943.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Objetivos en A3? Hoy se está portando muy bien o
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



Pega: No lleva mucho volumen pero sí que va bien. Se puede dibujar una tendencia alcista (línea de soporte inclinada) en serie horario que ha respetado. En series de horas, también ha roto la directriz bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> y la sesuda afirmacion de que saldremos de la crisis en 2012 se basa en????
> 
> no me diga que se basa en esto.. ::
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WeXlbA73Gdk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



bueno , no dire que figura tecnica estamos realizando en el medio plazo , dependiendo de su resolucion tendremos depresion o patado palante


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

A estas alturas, cuidado con los largos. Prudencia.

Eso no quiere decir que hay que lanzarse a los cortos. Según el riesgo que quiera asumir cada uno, podría ir construyendo una posición bajista .... que también tiene su peligro si se entra con buena carga.

Pero desde luego, salvo en scalping .... los cortos son peligrosos para quien busque más de un 2% en los índices.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno , no dire que figura tecnica estamos realizando en el medio plazo , dependiendo de su resolucion tendremos depresion o patado palante



cada dia se parece mas al robotnick ese..
asi que el futuro de los proximos años lo decidira una figura tecnica?

pues yo le digo, como dije a principios de año en la porra que alguien monto, que veremos antes los 10200 o los 9700 que los 5000.

Owneds a mansalva estan rifandose!!!

Y ya vale de hacerse el rapel...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/errCmq4etO0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

MV es compañero y comparte 



curioso porque , parece un H-C-H pero casi seguro que estamos haciendo un triangulo simetrico y creo que rompera por arriba , triple techo en 1600 y entonces el mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> cada dia se parece mas al robotnick ese..
> asi que el futuro de los proximos años lo decidira una figura tecnica?
> 
> pues yo le digo, como dije a principios de año en la porra que alguien monto, que veremos antes los 10200 o los 9700 que los 5000.
> ...



curiosamente estamos en la vispera del guano o tal vez en la semana donde se iniciara


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> cada dia se parece mas al robotnick ese..
> asi que el futuro de los proximos años lo decidira una figura tecnica?
> 
> pues yo le digo, como dije a principios de año en la porra que alguien monto, que veremos antes los 10200 o los 9700 que los 5000.
> ...


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Ahora si que están tricotando ojales....

a ver si pongo niveles en unos minutos.

6.865-6.797 por arriba ancha es Castilla


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

Fondo vendido a cierre de hoy. Esperemos que no le de por guanear esta tarde

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora si que están tricotando ojales....
> 
> a ver si pongo niveles en unos minutos.
> 
> 6.865-6.797 por arriba ancha es castilla



¿Ya vamos por ahí?, joder hostias cuantas ojales van a enrojecer si se llega al techo de su canal.

De momento sigue el corto Barcliano... :s


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Feb 2012)

GT, no me voy a poner farruco con el asunto. Solo queria saber de donde salian las predicciones estilo rapel. Que algunos a veces tambien las hacemos, pero solo hay que tirar de mensajes antiguos o temas empezados para ver quien opina con fundamentos (ya sean equivocados o no, y quien lo hace a la bumbum)

Esta noticia hay saber leerla y ponerla en persepctiva:
Bill Gross Gets It | ZeroHedge

edit: ademas, debo ser de los pocos que quedamos para contestarle directamente, no es asi???


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ya vamos por ahí?, joder hostias cuantas ojales van a enrojecer si se llega al *techo de su canal.
> *
> De momento sigue el corto Barcliano... :s



Hamijo 6797 es suelo de canal, a no ser que esté usted haciendo el pino. ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Feb 2012)

y por dios, que alguien recupere a caos. sin el este hilo ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo 6797 es suelo de canal, a no ser que esté usted haciendo el pino. ::



:: Juro sobre la armadura sagrada de capricornio que vi un 69xx por ahí! No más te, me paso a la tila ::

adendum : Así es LVECP. 
adendum2: Cierto es, ¿donde andará el sr. Caos? Siempre interasentes sus posts son!


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

GUA! GUA! Guanooooo


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por haber dado el coñazo con los 10.700 durante semanas cuando el IBEX estaba en los 8.800-9.300, recomendado compras metiendo miedo alcista, y luego desaparecer con las caídas, sin dar la cara. Impresentable es poco.



Ah es por eso, supongo que tienes razón... no escribo mucho por aquí...
procuraré hacerlo más.

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ah es por eso, supongo que tienes razón... no escribo mucho por aquí...
> procuraré hacerlo más.
> 
> S2s



Don't feed the troll :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> GUA! GUA! Guanooooo



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ph-syLlgT9o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ah es por eso, supongo que tienes razón... no escribo mucho por aquí...
> procuraré hacerlo más.
> 
> S2s











muertoviviente dijo:


> Don't feed the troll :no:



SPAM SPAM

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Don't feed the troll :no:



Y eso? ahora resulta que soy un troll?

S2s


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Y eso? ahora resulta que soy un troll?
> 
> S2s



Le dice el mango a la sarten

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Feb 2012)

Aún estáis a tiempo de emprender el viaje alcista al místico 10.700... 

S2s


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2012)

Vendo Tecnicas Reunidas a 31,20. Descontado comisiones y tal, 250 eurillos de beneficio, un 7.5%. Me la guardo para otra vez.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

Recupero imagen de la época Robosni


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Le dice el mango a la sarten
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



No deje que le líen....

Por cierto,


----------



## rbotic statistics (20 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Recupero imagen de la época Robosni



Y esos 6.500 no se han visto...

S2s


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Y esos 6.500 no se han visto...
> 
> S2s



Si, a los pocos días del 10.700


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2012)

Este hilo se va a calentar...


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vendo Tecnicas Reunidas a 31,20. Descontado comisiones y tal, 250 eurillos de beneficio, un 7.5%. Me la guardo para otra vez.



Pues parece no tener ganas de parar en las subidas,va camino de los 32


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este hilo se va a calentar...


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

A ver si cierra ya el mercado y liquido mi 1 operacion verde del año 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A ver si cierra ya el mercado y liquido mi 1 operacion verde del año
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Felicidades. 

Yo llevo dos días penosos...:´´(


----------



## Fraction (20 Feb 2012)

Vamos Pepon


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2012)

Que asco de pepón, y que asco de guano que no llega pese a los continuos anuncios del iluminado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

Visto que no me tiran las barclays... un poco de humor 







:XX:


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Felicidades.
> 
> Yo llevo dos días penosos...:´´(



No te desanimes, ya llegaran las plusvalias. A mi el san me hizo un buen roto y justo fue vender y no parar de subir, no quiero ni pensar las plusvalias que he dejado de ganar.Me ha ido mejor en el indice,le tengo menos miedo a piramidar cuando cae. Supongo que mi enfoque fundamental vale de poco para operar en el corto plazo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que asco de pepón, y que asco de guano que no llega pese a los continuos anuncios del iluminado...



La crisis de deuda soberana afecta directamente a entidades financieras (bonos como activos ponderados) e aseguradoras (CDS).

Para que llegue el gran guano, deberia haber una fuga de capital de las equities, pero tal y como esta el mercado de bonos, ver ultima noticia acerca de bill gross, el capital podria muy bien refugiarse en los sectores no financieros de la bolsa.

Asi pues, estamos entre pinto y valdemoro. Pero todo indica que las gacelas quedaran pilladas con sus cortos sin saber como es posible que la bolsa suba cuando empeore la situacion macro que afecta a bancos e estados.

Y si se atreven a capitalizar el fondo de pensiones.. entonces el peponazo puede ser astronomico.

Ale, ya esta dicho el porque creo que veremos antes maximos que minimos.


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2012)

Mientras la UE vaya hacia una recesión al menos varios países entre los que está ejpein el guano es más probable, en largo no veo nada más allá del 9350.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

El sp500 y los demas indices serios estan a puntito de guanear , pero es normal que ujtedeh pierdan la FED ,los leoncios siempre lo hacen asin


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> La crisis de deuda soberana afecta directamente a entidades financieras (bonos como activos ponderados) e aseguradoras (CDS).
> 
> Para que llegue el gran guano, deberia haber una fuga de capital de las equities, pero tal y como esta el mercado de bonos, ver ultima noticia acerca de bill gross, el capital podria muy bien refugiarse en los sectores no financieros de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Muy buen analisis,corto y directo


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Feb 2012)

Mañana vendo mis SAN, no han llegado a los 7, pero ya ganan 1€ quitando comisiones.

El sustento del 2013 está a medias, pero de aquí a ese año iremos haciendo camino.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2012)

MV a tenido que recoger pequeñas plusvis ante el peponismo , pero mañana vuelve a cargar cortos


----------



## Fraction (20 Feb 2012)

Sr. Votin nuestras Abengoas hoy +2,76 en 15,66 Buen comienzo de semana, ¿se bajará el viernes como dijo o esperamos a resultados del lunes?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Fraction dijo:


> Sr. Votin nuestras Abengoas hoy +2,76 en 15,66 Buen comienzo de semana, ¿se bajará el viernes como dijo o esperamos a resultados del lunes?



Lo de hoy ha sido muy bueno,mañana llegamos a 15,85

Se ha cerrado en la subasta con gran volumen y por encima de maximos de la sesion,lo que es un indicio de que se la van a llevar a 16 el viernes.

Tendremos que replantear no salir a 15,85 si alcanza eso mañana pues seria un adelanto de 3 dias.
Tendre que replantarme una salida en 16,1 para el viernes ,los parametros de salida han cambiado hoy vista la subasta.
Mañana vienen los yanquis en verde y mas peponazo

Todo ello segun analisis testicular.

Las opiniones pueden variar segun avancen acontecimientos,mañana otra subida del 2,5% podria indicar tambien una salida "ya"
De todas formas lo malo es que baje no que suba::


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Ya saben que más vale tarde que nunca...

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Volvemos a la normalidad tras la semana de vencimiento, algo de inactividad, y falta de operaciones a pecho descubierto, de todas formas hemos tenido una operación de venta camuflada de 113 contratos nada más abrir el mercado y ahí paro de contar.

El resto ha sido ventas hasta las 11:05, compras que han llevado el saldo casi al positivo hasta las 13:55 y luego nuevo aluvión de ventas hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido 59 contratos.

En resumen, resulta muy curioso como han vendido con cierta fuerza hoy mientras han subido el precio, esto nos muestra una clara distribución y por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.

Y ahora a leer el resto de posts que voy atrasado


----------



## monicagt (20 Feb 2012)

Mi pequeños monstruos bursátiles, voy cargada de Arceloras hasta las cejas...
Algún alma caritativa me puede indicar hasta que precio las puedo estirar? Pues quisiera "si la fuerza me acompaña", poder venderlas esta semana.

P.D. lo de monstruo va en sentido prodigioso. No seais mal pensados.
8:


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes desde la playa(con frío, pero las vacaciones me las merecía), Sr. Ghkghk estoy en Gandia(usted era de la la comunidad valenciá, no?) y tengo pensado buscar una marisquería, alguna recomendación?

Respecto a la bolsa...pu** pepón xd

El eur/usd esta consolidando la vuelta o esperamos hasta los 1,33xx?

Edito, si alguien que no sea ghk conoce una marisquería recomendable por aquí(60km a la redonda) lo agradeceré igual


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Ampliacion de capital de iberdrola con cargo al dividendo

Mal rollo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Mi pequeños monstruos bursátiles, voy cargada de Arceloras hasta las cejas...
> Algún alma caritativa me puede indicar hasta que precio las puedo estirar? Pues quisiera "si la fuerza me acompaña", poder venderlas esta semana.
> 
> P.D. lo de monstruo va en sentido prodigioso. No seais mal pensados.
> 8:



*[Arcelor]*






Cuidadín que ha caido al tocar la bajista LP, que está haciendo un Gandalf de los buenos. Ha superado la cabeza del HCH, con lo cual este nivel (15.5x€) constituye un soporte bueno (ha sido probado ya con éxito). Por debajo de eso, vuelve el guano. Por arriba, prudencia. Si rompe la bajista, objetivo 18.9x (fibo 62%).


----------



## Estilicón (20 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido muy bueno,mañana llegamos a 15,85
> 
> Se ha cerrado en la subasta con gran volumen y por encima de maximos de la sesion,lo que es un indicio de que se la van a llevar a 16 el viernes.
> 
> ...



Mientras no se rompan esos 16 euros (pongamos 16.20), el escenario sigue siendo a la baja(a mi juicio). Ha subido hasta cerca de la línea inferior del triángulo roto, cosa bastante normal. De momento no parece haberse roto el escenario. Podría hacerlo mañana.

Por cierto, me uno al club de los que están hasta los huevos de pepón (y no voy corto, ahora mismo estoy fuera desde hace días). La verdad es que esto últimamente me divierte mucho más cuando baja.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes desde la playa(con frío, pero las vacaciones me las merecía), Sr. Ghkghk estoy en Gandia(usted era de la la comunidad valenciá, no?) y tengo pensado buscar una marisquería, alguna recomendación?
> 
> Respecto a la bolsa...pu** pepón xd
> 
> ...



a ver a ver

el as de oros lo quitaron, el kayuko está de capa caida, caro de cojones

busca uno que se llama emilio(también caro) o incluso otro que se llama "pepito la flor" (menos caro y a mi no me gusta)


a mi uno que me gusta mucho, baratejo, no como los anteriores, es un gallego que hay enfrente del emilio.


Vamos que si vas con la mujer vete al Emilio, es lo mejor que hay allí.


el kayuko es la marisqueria de referencia, pero te van a clavar y mucho

en el emilio es menos marisqueria y mas de arroces (muy buenos)

el pepito la flor tiene algo de marisco, pero me gusta menos que el emilio


A mi me gustaba el arroz que havían en el restaurante de la ducal, hasta con caracoles




PD: también puedes probar el burguer vikingo (no se si lo abren ahora en invierno) hamburguesa de un kilo, y esperando a que pagues está la familia de rumanos gitanos para llevarse las sobras. Que son muchas, ya que el perrito caliente mide medio metro, el sandwich te lo ponen wn plato de pizza familiar. Es interesante, pero no gastronomicamante hablando :XX::XX:

PD2: llevo 35 años lleno allí, pusieron alguno nuevo en mitad de la playa pero no llega a la altura del emilio. Para tomar la copa de despues vete al casino, en la parte de al lado de la entrada de los cines. en la parte de afuera del edificio hay el sitio más "elegante" (que viniendo de gandia no es que sea decir mucho) para tomar una copa. Con columnas y estatuas griegas :: ya sabes diseñadores de gandia lo que tienen!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (20 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Mientras no se rompan esos 16 euros (pongamos 16.20), el escenario sigue siendo a la baja(a mi juicio). Ha subido hasta cerca de la línea inferior del triángulo roto, cosa bastante normal. De momento no parece haberse roto el escenario. Podría hacerlo mañana.
> 
> Por cierto, me uno al club de los que están hasta los huevos de pepón (y no voy corto, ahora mismo estoy fuera desde hace días). La verdad es que esto últimamente me divierte mucho más cuando baja.



Hoy tambien le han disminuido las prestadas,poco pero algo
Mañana se ira con el gap al alza a 15,72 para tocar el maximo de 15,85 y cerrar
con 15,8

Veremos mañana si acierto o meto la pata


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> a ver a ver
> 
> el as de oros lo quitaron, el kayuko está de capa caida, caro de cojones
> 
> ...



El Emilio no se cual es, el pepito la flor lo tengo bastante trillado(igual que Las Palmeras y demás restaurantes del Grau) casi prefiero una marisquería (nos encanta el marisco) de algún pueblo cercano. En Gandia estuve viviendo 2 años y llevo viniendo fines de semana alternos casi 14 años. Es por innovar un poco.

Gracias de todos modos, buscare el Emilio(espero que no sea el de los toldos azules junto al Cómics, me decepciono muchísimo).


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Emilio no se cual es, el pepito la flor lo tengo bastante trillado(igual que Las Palmeras y demás restaurantes del Grau) casi prefiero una marisquería (nos encanta el marisco) de algún pueblo cercano. En Gandia estuve viviendo 2 años y llevo viniendo fines de semana alternos casi 14 años. Es por innovar un poco.
> 
> Gracias de todos modos, buscare el Emilio(espero que no sea el de los toldos azules junto al Cómics, me decepciono muchísimo).



tranquilo no te preocupes, está por el centro de la playa.

te va a gustar, es elegante y se come muy bien


no es comparable ni al comics ni nada


PD: si algún día muero de una ataque al corazón será por las hamburguesas del comics, me habré tomado cientos de ellas

PD2: haz lo del casino para la copa y mira las estatuas griegos, con sus torsos de ebano apolineos mirando al cielo :XX::XX: parece que estas en el partenon:XX::XX:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Feb 2012)

restaurante: restaurant emilio | gandia


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Visto que no me tiran las barclays... un poco de humor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, las Barclays son un short ganador, al tiempo ....


----------



## monicagt (20 Feb 2012)

Muchas, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Arcelor]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ampliacion de capital de iberdrola con cargo al dividendo
> 
> Mal rollo



Todos los dividendos desde 2009 los da con ampliacion.Que ha pasado nuevo?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Gamesa rebotó ayer justo en mínimos anteriores y hoy a tenido continuidad. Hay que ver las dos próximas velas pero podría darse un rebotillo interesante.
Por que la realidad es que no se han perdidos los minimos anteriores, que no eran 3 y sí 2,91.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Ivanhoe Energy hay que seguirla. No está para entrar largo todavía pero sí que hay que seguirla porque está habiendo mucho movimiento interno y puede ser el preludio de un buen movimiento.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Veo cortos por todos los lados. Especialmente en la banca europea que puede/debe corregir la tremenda subida reciente. Veo mucho acortamiento de volumen en la subida de los últimos dos días.

En los valores usanos que sigo a diario, también veo mucho corto potencial. Excepto en las solares en donde hay tremendos movimientos hacia arriba y abajo, predominando el "hacia arriba" con un estiramiento importante en el volumen. Es el sector en donde más y mejor se está notando el volumen. En las plateras y carboneras veo mucho "derrape".

En índices veo que ya se nota en ciertas zonas del intradía, las alturas en las que están. Los 7000 del DAX son muy relevantes y parece absurdo pensar que viene subiendo sin parar desde 5400 y que la foto sea llegar a 7000 y pulírselos de forma sencilla. Se necesita una corrección importante y apuesto por poner la mirada hacia los 6500 sin mucho problema (y sin dejar de ser alcista).

A Barclays le veo exactamente igual. En 2,50 hay una resistencia de aupa y tiene más representatividad si el valor viene sin parar desde 1,50. Esa subida y esa resistencia bien merece, y llegará sin duda, una buena corrección mirando hacia los 2,20 mínimo.

Antena 3TV ha mejorado hoy bastante porque al menos ha dejado de bajar y se ha marcado una buena subida (el volumen no ha sido para presumir). Existe una directriz alcista uniendo los mínimos del 15-12-2011 y el 10-01-2012 que se ha respetado y con una vela verde interesante en el día de hoy. Mañana es un día importante porque si supera los 4,89 se deshace las implicaciones bajistas de la vela de ayer (tuvo volumen) y se ve potenciado por el rebote sobre una directriz alcista. De ahí hacia arriba hay recorrido interesante.

Mañana también es un día a seguir para Hanwha y el sector solar en general. Tras una tremenda tendencia bajista se puede ver:
-Lleva unos meses en los que se ven esporádicamente grandes subidas diarias que llevan volumen importante. Después bajadas también de importancia. Este es el modus operandi, tras muchos años viéndolo, de los sectores "muy volátiles" en momentos de grandes cambios de tendencia. Si estuviéramos viendo esas tremendas velas verdes por primera vez .... habría que dudar porque hacen falta vaivenes continuos en ambas direcciones antes del gran tirón bullish. Ya hemos visto esos movimientos por lo que apuesto a que estamos ante un probable grupo de empresas ganadoras en bolsa.
-El sector está muy caliente (van todos los valores a la de una y juntitas). Existen muy buenas perspectivas sectoriales en cuanto a generación de negocio en China. Hay amplias estimaciones de crecimiento del parque "solar" a instalar. Tanto como un montón de gigawatios que son suficientes para inflar a todas los valores del sector.
-En el último mes los CEOs están lanzando mensajes de fuerte crecimiento para este año. Y se están viendo confirmados, esos futuros resultados, porque las estimaciones del cuarto trimestre están siendo superadas con gran amplitud en ingresos. Recuerde que un sector que viene de estar en pérdidas, es muy sensible al valor de ebitda porque es sencillo multiplicarlo partiendo desde cifras bajas o incluso negativas como es el caso. En ese escenario, el multiplicador sobre ebitda también sube por lo que es fácil ver valores que multiplican varias veces su "enterprise value" en poquito tiempo. Y como lo que cotiza es el equity y estos valores suelen tener mucho endeudamiento .....


----------



## Cantor (20 Feb 2012)

si los 60 km admiten Valencia (son 65), entonces vaya a Civera (yo no he estado personalmente pero un amigo del que me fío en gustos culinarios sí) marisqueriascivera, cocina valenciana, civera marisquerias, marisquerias en valencia


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo cortos por todos los lados. Especialmente en la banca europea que puede/debe corregir la tremenda subida reciente. Veo mucho acortamiento de volumen en la subida de los últimos dos días.
> 
> En los valores usanos que sigo a diario, también veo mucho corto potencial. Excepto en las solares en donde hay tremendos movimientos hacia arriba y abajo, predominando el "hacia arriba" con un estiramiento importante en el volumen. Es el sector en donde más y mejor se está notando el volumen. En las plateras y carboneras veo mucho "derrape".
> 
> ...



A final se sesión he entrado corto, con mucho cuidado y SL pero corto al fin y al cabo.

Me juego parte de las plusvis del jueves (el mejor día de scalping que he tenido en más de 1 año).

Al mínimo titubeo lo suelto pero estamos muy cerca del giro.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2012)

Recuerden, el escenario que veníamos barajando los últimos meses se ha ido cumpliendo. Han ido subiéndolo poco a poco y amagando correcciónes de vez en cuando .... pero decíamos que era probable irse a buscar los máximos que es el escenario de "hornus gacelotus petado". Ya se ha llegado ahí y el mérito está en acertar ahora. Lo anterior era previsible y ahora toca acertar.

Hace tiempo recuerdo que también se venía de una subida tremenda y el SP llegó al máximo de 1287 (de hecho se estiró hasta 1292). Lo recuerdo porque metí (y canté en directo) un corto de 4 grandes en el SP (1000 dolares por punto). Recuerdo avisos de cuidado por muchos (especialmente por parte de Bertok y Pollastre). Liquidé con pocos pipos (que era bastante pasta y el riesgo era importante) y la realidad es que el índice corrigió muchísimos pipos (tantos como 90 aprox). Joder, no sé que hubiera hecho con 90.000 dolares ganados en tan poco tiempo .... pero como no ocurrió, ni me preocupo.
Digo todo esto porque estamos en una situación con grandes similiditudes respecto a aquella ocasión. Era llegada por primera vez a una gran resistencia antigua y sobre todo se venía de un tirón alcista muy duradero en tiempo y amplitud. Ahora, igual.

Por cierto, si siguen el VIX podrán ver que está comenzando a haber movimiento y quien está adquiriendo posiciones. Si pasa de los máximos de las últimas jornadas, es probable mucho movimiento que se refleja en el incremento de volatilidad en las bolsas. Vamos que vendría guano ....

Buen trade, hamijos.

Editoara empezar, el corto en DAX está en rojo por nueve piposehhh


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2012)

Adrian, ve a Soqueta en la playa de Oliva. No es exactamente una marisqueria, pero comeras muy bien...

Me congratula leer a tanto gandiense o veraneante. Es una zona que por mi familia conozco muy bien.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Recuerden, el escenario que veníamos barajando los últimos meses se ha ido cumpliendo. Han ido subiéndolo poco a poco y amagando correcciónes de vez en cuando .... pero decíamos que era probable irse a buscar los máximos que es el escenario de "hornus gacelotus petado". Ya se ha llegado ahí y el mérito está en acertar ahora. Lo anterior era previsible y ahora toca acertar.
> 
> Hace tiempo recuerdo que también se venía de una subida tremenda y el SP llegó al máximo de 1287 (de hecho se estiró hasta 1292). Lo recuerdo porque metí (y canté en directo) un corto de 4 grandes en el SP (1000 dolares por punto). Recuerdo avisos de cuidado por muchos (especialmente por parte de Bertok y Pollastre). Liquidé con pocos pipos (que era bastante pasta y el riesgo era importante) y la realidad es que el índice corrigió muchísimos pipos (tantos como 90 aprox). Joder, no sé que hubiera hecho con 90.000 dolares ganados en tan poco tiempo .... pero como no ocurrió, ni me preocupo.
> Digo todo esto porque estamos en una situación con grandes similiditudes respecto a aquella ocasión. Era llegada por primera vez a una gran resistencia antigua y sobre todo se venía de un tirón alcista muy duradero en tiempo y amplitud. Ahora, igual.
> ...



Por hacernos caso :XX::XX::XX:

Viene movimiento fuerte, tal vez no acertemos a la primera .... pero no se nos escapará. ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Arcelor]*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Me encantan tus gráficos. Muchas gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Ya ven el viaje que le han dado al DAX con alevosía. Nervios everywhere.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ivanhoe Energy hay que seguirla. No está para entrar largo todavía pero sí que hay que seguirla porque está habiendo mucho movimiento interno y puede ser el preludio de un buen movimiento.



sobre 1.1$ la entrada?


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sobre 1.1$ la entrada?



That's right, el pero es que es difícil entrar con algo de volumen. Como quieras meter 40.000 dolares, vas listo ....


----------



## VLADELUI (21 Feb 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> si los 60 km admiten Valencia (son 65), entonces vaya a Civera (yo no he estado personalmente pero un amigo del que me fío en gustos culinarios sí) marisqueriascivera, cocina valenciana, civera marisquerias, marisquerias en valencia



Civera esta muy bien y también rias gallegas, pero qué de tiempo que no voy. Puta crisis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Vaya diíta nos espera hoy.
Suerte!


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Mi programa ahora mismo, lejos de estar completo, indica un 43% de largos y un 57% de cortos, es una situación lateral aunque con tendencia a bajar ligeramente.

Es decir, que no espero grandes movimientos en este momento.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

A los guanos dias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2012)

Planitos....
Ibex 35
Últ:
8.822,70
Var (% / Ptos):
0,05 %/ +4,60


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Planitos....
> Ibex 35
> Últ:
> 8.822,70
> ...



Menos es más


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Fuera Barclays..... supú... a la espera


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

dentro otra vez , corto 8820


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Justo ha pasado lo contrario que predije ayer,
tendre que buscar otro trabajo porque como analisto bulsatil he quedado como el ultimo de la clase
Veremos como sigue el dia aunque bueno precisamente no parece


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

Guanos días a todos.

¿Repsol lleva mucho corto? No recuerdo dónde lo miráis, pero con el precio del crudo como está, y sus número siendo aparentemente buenos, pegó el bajonazo desde máximos y ahí se ha quedado. No ha acompañado nada la subida.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Feb 2012)

Y ahora que nos quitamos Grecia ¿próxima parada Irán y/o petróleo?


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Y ahora que nos quitamos Grecia ¿próxima parada Irán y/o petróleo?



Ahora toca una ración de guano. Todavía por definir si un aperitivo por aquello de corregir la última subida o ya el bueno de verdad.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ahora toca una ración de guano. Todavía por definir si un aperitivo por aquello de corregir la última subida o ya el bueno de verdad.



El día 29 se nos echa encima y que coincida con inicio de mes... para mí que queda un par de actos antes de que cante la gorda...


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

Cómo ven unos cortos en Ferrovial aprovechando su resistencia en 9,6?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2012)

Ayer algún incauto me compro mis acciones de TRE por 31.20. Mañana, o pasado, quiero que esa misma persona me las vuelva a vender por menos de 30.

Guanos dias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días... 

Todos los comentarios de la última página son de cortos... Yo vendo unas GAM que compré el otro dia a 2.92€ en 3.04€ que no me fio...

Saludos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Feb 2012)

.
VAYA sesión. Ayer no encontré ningún punto de entrada. Hoy llevo dos, protegidas comisiones y fuera. Si esta no sale bien lo dejo.

Están tan claros los cortos que no puede ser que salgan por ese lado.
Y cualquiera se pone largo.

Ahora es cuando sale maese Pollastre y dice que la sesión está siendo bellamente algorítmica. Al tiempo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

TEF en la resistencia de 13,30. Veremos si tiene fuerza para convertirlo en soporte, si no saltaría sobre los 13,25 - 13,27 (manualmente). Dudo que llegue a la resistencia de 13,56, pero habrá que darle la oportunidad.

Las IBE superaron la resistencia de los 4,72 , ahora espero que sirva de soporte.

Sigo largo, como buen lemming (todavía me queda para el rango de gacela).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Por palurdo me van a encular, al tiempo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> TEF en la resistencia de 13,30. Veremos si tiene fuerza para convertirlo en soporte, si no saltaría sobre los 13,25 - 13,27 (manualmente). Dudo que llegue a la resistencia de 13,56, pero habrá que darle la oportunidad.
> 
> Las IBE superaron la resistencia de los 4,72 , ahora espero que sirva de soporte.
> 
> Sigo largo, como buen lemming (todavía me queda para el rango de gacela).



Jo, es que de vaya dos que hablas. Las tengo de hace un mes y pico y son tristes...tristes.


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

GAM entro largo en 3,03. Algo rápido ajustando SL

Sigo en A3 también


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jo, es que de vaya dos que hablas. Las tengo de hace un mes y pico y son tristes...tristes.



Pues TEF me está dando un alegrón, que entré hace 3 sesiones a 12,83 . No me quejaré de ellas (aunque a largo plazo sigue sin gustarme como está haciendo las cosas, vi el soporte demasiado claro para ignorarlo).

Lo de IBE si me está resultando bastante triste, entré el 2 de enero a 4,87 , ahora con el dividendo y tal estoy a punto de cubrir comisiones.

De momento parece que las MM siguen teniendo buena pinta, parece que hay volumen, pero basta un susto para que se vayan al guano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Feb 2012)

.
AL final salió el día, pero de una manera que odio: gana más interdin que yo.

Parece mi chulo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

euro-dolar intentando superar la clavicular , indices requetecomprados desde los tiempos de matusalen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Feb 2012)

La gráfica de Gamesa, es como una pelotita cayendo...







Saludos...


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La gráfica de Gamesa, es como una pelotita cayendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que aquí la pelota no para, o le da por rebotar o le da por caer a los infiernos


----------



## jchopinn (21 Feb 2012)

Darwin , entras en GAM dices pero cual es tu estrategia? 
saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

euro-dolar que no puede superar la clavicular , objetivo del H-C-H 1,12 8:


indices preparidos para sumergirse


----------



## jchopinn (21 Feb 2012)

Siempre pasa lo mismo, veo claro este punto de entrada, voy a entrar a corto o largo, y entonces se da la vuelta y va justo al contrario. No lo haran adrede los que manejan el mercado? porque esta todo manipulado..


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Darwin , entras en GAM dices pero cual es tu estrategia?
> saludos



Ha hecho 6 veces suelo por esta zona, y el último clavado al milímetro con el mínimo del 23 de noviembre. No es algo que garantice al 100% nada, pero sí creo que aumenta posibilidades. Creo que llegar a 3,1x - 3,2x no es descabellado. Un buen SL ajustado y vamos a ver qué pasa. No hay nada seguro, pero eso ya lo sabes


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Siempre pasa lo mismo, veo claro este punto de entrada, voy a entrar a corto o largo, y entonces se da la vuelta y va justo al contrario. No lo haran adrede los que manejan el mercado? porque esta todo manipulado..



es solo que te estas equivocando al definir que tendencia tenemos , pero si te lo curras mucho y con experiencia ( minusvalias ) al final esto empieza a tener logica


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Siempre pasa lo mismo, veo claro este punto de entrada, voy a entrar a corto o largo, y entonces se da la vuelta y va justo al contrario. *No lo haran adrede los que manejan el mercado? porque esta todo manipulado..*



Bien pudiera ser....

No obstante, ¿no cree que es una hipótesis más probable el que lo que Ud. ve tan claro como punto de entrada, sencillamente no lo sea tanto?

Ya sabe, por aquello del principio de la Navaja de Occam y tal...


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

¿¿¿Qué es el Pueblo Secreto de la publicidad???? De qué hablarán ustedes para que nos calcen esto... :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bien pudiera ser....
> 
> No obstante, ¿no cree que es una hipótesis más probable el que lo que Ud. ve tan claro como punto de entrada, sencillamente no lo sea tanto?
> 
> Ya sabe, por aquello del principio de la Navaja de Occam y tal...



Eso mismo iba a poner yo... o

Cuando la posición sale bien=el mercado funciona, cuando sale mal=está manipulado...  (lo digo por experiencia propia)

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

MV solo opera alrededor de 15-20 operaciones anuales buscando con mucha paciencia operaciones donde el riesgo sea minimo , es lo mejor


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

primero a los 7500-7600 para el 7 de marzo dia mas dia menos , luego pequeño lateral y entonces nos iremos a los 6700 , en el sp500 coincidiremos con la alcista que hace de clavicular de un gigantesco H-C-H o que seria la alcista de un triangulo simetrico tambien gigantesco 

bravo jran MV :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

www.europapress.es/catalunya/notici...mas-negocio-internacional-20120221094341.html

Resultados muy buenos los de gas natural. Esperaba un incremento de las ventas parecido al real, pero no que se tradujese en un incremento mayor del beneficio. Muy grata sorpresa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gas Natural Fenosa ganó 1.325 millones en 2011, un 10,3% más, por el negocio internacional
> 
> Resultados muy buenos los de gas natural. Esperaba un incremento de las ventas parecido al real, pero no que se tradujese en un incremento mayor del beneficio. Muy grata sorpresa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Pues mis 800 acciones están un -0.77% con respecto a ayer. Pero bueno, mientras paguen dividendo a mitad de año, a mí me vale.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

mientras mas tiempo paso , sin tener guano del weno mas cerca estaba este , pero lo normal es que las gacelas pensaran que ya nunca llegaria


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero a los 7500-7600 para el 7 de marzo dia mas dia menos , luego pequeño lateral y entonces nos iremos a los 6700 , en el sp500 coincidiremos con la alcista que hace de clavicular de un gigantesco H-C-H o que seria la alcista de un triangulo simetrico tambien gigantesco



bravo jran MV :Aplauso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

Fuera de TEF, al final a 13,215.

Cubro gastos y algo para chuches.

Sigo largo en IBE con la que parece no va esta caida...


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues mis 800 acciones están un -0.77% con respecto a ayer. Pero bueno, mientras paguen dividendo a mitad de año, a mí me vale.



Si vuelvo a verlas en el soporte de los 12,80 igual vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Volvemos "pa tras" como los cangrejos, a este paso se llevan todas las plusvalias acumuladas ayer,esperemos no entrar en mumeros rojos con las ABG


----------



## jchopinn (21 Feb 2012)

las cosas asu cauce.. y cuantas salen bien para las que salen menos bien?


----------



## jchopinn (21 Feb 2012)

Estoy con el dax delante de la pantalla y he intentado cazarlo un par de veces, sabes que? 16 euros al aire....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

El euro-dolar no pudo con la clavicular y se gira


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues mis 800 acciones están un -0.77% con respecto a ayer. Pero bueno, mientras paguen dividendo a mitad de año, a mí me vale.



Seguramente lo paguen y muy probablemente lo incrementen.Aguantalas. Sabia que el negocio del gas en el extranjero se estaba comportando bien pero no me imaginaba que fuera para tanto(solo en un año han recuperado sus inversiones reduciendo de paso deuda).Espero que no hayan metido una tajada a las ventas de ibe.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Barclays: está apareciendo volumen en una vela diaria potencialmente bajista. Puede comenzar la fiesta.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Seguramente lo paguen y muy probablemente lo incrementen.Aguantalas. Sabia que el negocio del gas en el extranjero se estaba comportando bien pero no me imaginaba que fuera para tanto(solo en un año han recuperado sus inversiones reduciendo de paso deuda).*Espero que no hayan metido una tajada a las ventas de ibe.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Para mí es como si compiten por un puesto de trabajo papá y mamá...


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para mí es como si compiten por un puesto de trabajo papá y mamá...



Si es que el que es leoncio siempre lo sera 

A cuanto compraste gas?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si es que el que es leoncio siempre lo sera
> 
> A cuanto compraste gas?




Pues no muy bien, llevo un -1.36% acumulado. Si bien es cierto que cobré los dividendos hace unas semanas, por lo que realmente iré un 1.5% arriba o así.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

:baba: :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Orden de compra de 400 ABG a 15,24
si entra entra y si no a otra cosa


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Orden de compra de 400 ABG a 15,24
> si entra entra y si no a otra cosa



mejor que no entre , que digo entrara asi que mejor retire la orden :ouch:


----------



## vyk (21 Feb 2012)

Guano it´s comming.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mejor que no entre , que digo entrara asi que mejor retire la orden :ouch:



El mas bajo esta a 15,29 
es dificil


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Guano it´s comming.



Estaras ganando pasta por un tubo con amadeus???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Barclays: está apareciendo volumen en una vela diaria potencialmente bajista. Puede comenzar la fiesta.



Me echaron en la peponada matutina, comisiones y poco más, esperaré al movimiento :rolleye:


----------



## vyk (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estaras ganando pasta por un tubo con amadeus???



Siii:baba: Pero estoy cagadito, oye...


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Orden de compra de 400 ABG a 15,24
> si entra entra y si no a otra cosa



Iberdrola pide frenar la "burbuja" renovable y acabar con la "fiesta verde" - Libre Mercado


La tarifa eléctrica se disparará por la burbuja termosolar en 2.000 millones - elEconomista.es


Hay una burbuja energética en España ,sobre todo termosolar que da miedo.Leí en un articulo desde el móvil que no consigo encontrar que los objetivos en renovables en España en 2011 habían sido superados en un:

Eolica :6%
Ciclos combinados: 7%
Termosolar: 1150%

Y como no hay tienes al familiar del ex ministro miguel sebastian en el consejo de abengoa...curioso no?


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola pide frenar la "burbuja" renovable y acabar con la "fiesta verde" - Libre Mercado
> 
> 
> La tarifa eléctrica se disparará por la burbuja termosolar en 2.000 millones - elEconomista.es
> ...



El 75% del negocio de ABG es fuera de España


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El 75% del negocio de ABG es fuera de España



El problema es que en España como la corten el grifo de las ayudas puede sufrir mucho y mas con un 700% de deuda.

Lo de este país es para darnos de comer aparte.

Felipe gonzalez chupando de gas natural
Aznar chupando de endesa 
Y los sebastianes chupando de la termosolar a costa del recibo de todos los consumidores


----------



## Alcaudón (21 Feb 2012)

Buenos días conforeros

Apenas he participado en este hilo, pero llevo ya tiempo siguiéndolo. ¡Se aprende mucho! He abierto cuenta en R4 y voy a meterme poco a poco en este mundillo de la bolsa. A ver si no me devoran rápido.. Iré participando más

Tema aparte, hoy me han llamado de Activobank, tenía un depósito a un año que ha terminado y me han ofrecido otro tal que así: 50 % de la pasta al 4,25 % a un año y cobro de intereses trimestrales, el 25 % a un 5 % a un año y cobro al vencimiento, y el otro 25 % en un depósito a 3 años referenciado a TEF, con un interés del *10 %* si sube de su cotización actual :8: Esto no me ha gustado nada y les he dicho que no. Parto de que un banco no te ofrece nada que no le interese, y si te dicen eso es que ven a TEF bajando los próximos años. ¡Al final va a ser verdad que la veremos a un dígito! :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Feb 2012)

¿Ciclo combinado es renovable? :ouch:

De todos modos esas cifras son engañosas pues, por ejemplo, los ciclos combinados se encuentran trabajando al 50% de su capacidad, así que realmente están sobredimensionados un 100%. Y la potencia de la termosolar representa apenas un 2,x% de la potencia de ciclo combinado (25GW vs. 0,7Gw), así que por mucho que se haya instalado más de lo previsto, creo que quien realmente está burbujeado es el ciclo combinado. :fiufiu:

De ahí que "haya que parar" las renovables, para rentabilizar el exceso de ciclo combinado surgido al albur de las subvenciones. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Ciclo combinado es renovable? :ouch:
> 
> De todos modos esas cifras son engañosas pues, por ejemplo, los ciclos combinados se encuentran trabajando al 50% de su capacidad, así que realmente están sobredimensionados un 100%. Y la potencia de la termosolar representa apenas un 2,x% de la potencia de ciclo combinado (25GW vs. 0,7Gw), así que por mucho que se haya instalado más de lo previsto, creo que quien realmente está burbujeado es el ciclo combinado. :fiufiu:
> 
> De ahí que "haya que parar" las renovables, para rentabilizar el exceso de ciclo combinado surgido al albur de las subvenciones. ienso:



Todo el sector energético español esta sobredimensionado. Muchas instalaciones como bien afirmas están siendo usadas por debajo de su capacidad.Yo nuca había metido a los ciclos combinados dentro de las renovables pero en el articulo eran las tres energias que venian creo recordar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Buenos días conforeros
> 
> Apenas he participado en este hilo, pero llevo ya tiempo siguiéndolo. ¡Se aprende mucho! He abierto cuenta en R4 y voy a meterme poco a poco en este mundillo de la bolsa. A ver si no me devoran rápido.. Iré participando más
> 
> Tema aparte, hoy me han llamado de Activobank, tenía un depósito a un año que ha terminado y me han ofrecido otro tal que así: 50 % de la pasta al 4,25 % a un año y cobro de intereses trimestrales, el 25 % a un 5 % a un año y cobro al vencimiento, y el otro 25 % en un depósito a 3 años referenciado a TEF, con un interés del *10 %* si sube de su cotización actual :8: Esto no me ha gustado nada y les he dicho que no. Parto de que un banco no te ofrece nada que no le interese, y si te dicen eso es que ven a TEF bajando los próximos años. ¡Al final va a ser verdad que la veremos a un dígito! :fiufiu:




En mi opinión has hecho bien. Al final se te quedaría en aproximádemte en un 4 y algo a un año el 75%. Y el depósito de TEF, 10% anual o 10% a 3 años? Si es lo segundo, caca del vaca ya que sería un 3.33% con riesgo de llevarte un mojón. 

Pues eso, bienvenido y cuidadín  con los leoncios.


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2012)

Grande, Los Cantos de Hyperion.

Disfruté mucho con esa lectura.



Alcaudón dijo:


> Buenos días conforeros
> 
> Apenas he participado en este hilo, pero llevo ya tiempo siguiéndolo. ¡Se aprende mucho! He abierto cuenta en R4 y voy a meterme poco a poco en este mundillo de la bolsa. A ver si no me devoran rápido.. Iré participando más
> 
> Tema aparte, hoy me han llamado de Activobank, tenía un depósito a un año que ha terminado y me han ofrecido otro tal que así: 50 % de la pasta al 4,25 % a un año y cobro de intereses trimestrales, el 25 % a un 5 % a un año y cobro al vencimiento, y el otro 25 % en un depósito a 3 años referenciado a TEF, con un interés del *10 %* si sube de su cotización actual :8: Esto no me ha gustado nada y les he dicho que no. Parto de que un banco no te ofrece nada que no le interese, y si te dicen eso es que ven a TEF bajando los próximos años. ¡Al final va a ser verdad que la veremos a un dígito! :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Feb 2012)

Sí, es todo el sector (y hasta cierto punto es normal, por las necesarias redundancias) pero lo que decía es que la cifra de incremento de la termosolar, aunque espectacular en términos relativos (el 1100%) no es nada relevante en términos absolutos, pero hay que vender a las renovables como las culpables de todos nuestros males tarifarios.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Vaya porqueria de dia,todo lo que llevabamos ganado ayer esta desaparecido,
esperemos que los yanquis abran con fuerza a las 15,3


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya porqueria de dia,todo lo que llevabamos ganado ayer esta desaparecido,
> esperemos que los yanquis abran con fuerza a las 15,3



en algun momento los gringos tienen que guanear


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

No hay un valor en el mercado como BME. El 50% de sus ventas son beneficio directamente, da dividendos como una posesa, y te da igual que suba o baje el Ibex, porque hace lo que le da la real gana...

Subid que hay sitio!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2012)

El Chulibex ya esta rondado los 8720, como siempre. Parece que los está perdiendo. Atentos...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

perdio el 8700 :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Hamijos, se ven señales de que el guano está a punto de ponerse en marcha. De momento prudencia pero ya se ven indios por el horizonte.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, se ven señales de que el guano está a punto de ponerse en marcha. De momento prudencia pero ya se ven indios por el horizonte.



Está casi un 1.40% abajo. Eso ya es guano, digo yo...

Por cierto, ya se comentó que probablemente con la anunciación del rescate griego (supuesta buena noticia para la bolsa) comenzarían a dar cera. Además, subastas con interés bajo. Aprobación de la reforma laboral buena para las empresas. Pacto para la reforma financiera. Pues ale, ya estamos todos. P'abajo!


----------



## ddddd (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, se ven señales de que el guano está a punto de ponerse en marcha. De momento prudencia pero ya se ven indios por el horizonte.



¿Cómo ves hoy el comportamiento de A3? En principio está aguantando bien, pero el comienzo de un posible guano la bajaría como al resto del índice, ¿no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

Gas Natural en terreno apetecible...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves hoy el comportamiento de A3? En principio está aguantando bien, pero el comienzo de un posible guano la bajaría como al resto del índice, ¿no?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



si no quieres meter cortos en el ibex , por lo menos suelta las A3


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está casi un 1.40% abajo. Eso ya es guano, digo yo...
> 
> Por cierto, ya se comentó que probablemente con la anunciación del rescate griego (supuesta buena noticia para la bolsa) comenzarían a dar cera. Además, subastas con interés bajo. Aprobación de la reforma laboral buena para las empresas. Pacto para la reforma financiera. Pues ale, ya estamos todos. P'abajo!




Espera que el DAX baje hasta 6500 al menos. Recuerda que viene sin parar desde 5400 por lo que estaríamos hablando de un nivel que ni siquiera merece el término de "mera corrección". No se puede descartar un nuevo tirón del DAX hacia los 7000 pero es mas probable que siga corrigiendo un tiempo.
La banca ya apunta hacia el sur.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

soportazo en el sp500 zona 1255-1260 donde coincidirian el 61.8 , MM200 y la alcista de corto , espero coincida tambien con el ibex en 7500-7600 

edito no es el 61,8 fibo sino el 38,2 :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves hoy el comportamiento de A3? En principio está aguantando bien, pero el comienzo de un posible guano la bajaría como al resto del índice, ¿no?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



No tiene por qué ya que últimamente tiene un performance bastante descorrelacionado. La directriz alcista está en 4,70 y no es descartable que la busque (si bien parece que tiene bastante posición bid en 4,78-4,80). Por arriba es importante que se superen los 4,90. Hoy los ha tonteado pero está cogiendo aire, esperemos 

Yo no ando preocupado porque las tengo cubiertas, en el caso de que existiera correlación fuerte, con Barclays (donde estoy corto). Apuesto por la descorrelacción.


----------



## Alcaudón (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En mi opinión has hecho bien. Al final se te quedaría en aproximádemte en un 4 y algo a un año el 75%. Y el depósito de TEF, 10% anual o 10% a 3 años? Si es lo segundo, caca del vaca ya que sería un 3.33% con riesgo de llevarte un mojón.
> 
> Pues eso, bienvenido y cuidadín  con los leoncios.



Pues honestamente no te sé decir, ya que me cerré en banda, el dinero para la bolsa ya está en R4, y si quiero un depósito fijo es para tener una rentabilidad segura no historias del tipo "y si esto sube descontando dividendo a lo mejor en tres años te damos xxxx". ¡Además así se aseguran de tenerte con ellos tres años! Les propuse dejarlo en los dos primeros tipos pero no tragaron. Ya veré qué hago..

Y felicidades por tus gráficas, están muy bien. Y llenan el vacío del maestro Claca, que últimamente no se prodiga demasiado..


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está casi un 1.40% abajo. Eso ya es guano, digo yo...
> 
> Por cierto, ya se comentó que probablemente con la anunciación del rescate griego (supuesta buena noticia para la bolsa) comenzarían a dar cera. Además, subastas con interés bajo. Aprobación de la reforma laboral buena para las empresas. Pacto para la reforma financiera. Pues ale, ya estamos todos. P'abajo!



no el guano comienza a partir del*-3%*


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

DAX, tiene en series diarias una directriz alcista que empieza en diciembre y ahora pasa un poco por debajo de 6800. Tiene una pendiente muy relevante por lo que mañana o pasado ya estaría por los 6800. Si la pierde, muy probable, se va a dar una buena hostia como mínimo hasta 6600. Al menos es lo que se ve en la bola de cristal.


----------



## Alcaudón (21 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Grande, Los Cantos de Hyperion.
> 
> Disfruté mucho con esa lectura.



De lo mejorcito que he leído en SF. Para mí mejor los dos primeros que Endymion y El Ascenso de Endymion, también estaban muy bien pero bajaron un poquito el nivel 8:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

GT, vaya putadón que te barrieran esta mañana en Barclays. Ya anda por 2,46XY. A ver si no para hasta los 2,20 y le sacamos una pasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2012)

Tienen que estar contento Telefónica

CanalPDA » Blog Archive » WhatsApp les costó a las operadoras 10.400 millones de euros en 2011


----------



## Seren (21 Feb 2012)

¿Tocará hoy el Dow los 13.000?::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

a los que esten esperanzados en los gringos , solo decir que en algun momento tienen que bajar .



MV piensa que van pabajo , pero solo vean el grafico , son cansinos en las subidas pero el guano siempre llega


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienen que estar contento Telefónica
> 
> CanalPDA » Blog Archive » WhatsApp les costó a las operadoras 10.400 millones de euros en 2011



Mas lo va a estar cuando pierda el gran negocio que les supone los telefonillos que por ley tienen que estar disponibles ante emergencias en los ascensores. Facturan más de 520M en donde todo es margen porque no hay utilización apenas. Se quedan con la cuota mensual y es un negocio cautivo porque nadie en una comunidad cambia de operador de telecomunicaciones.

Es cuestión de tiempo que alguien quiera meterse ahí a costa de tener menos margen. Por ejemplo, las redes móviles en las que no hay cuota mensual.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2012)

Estoy planteandome 2 posibles entradas:
- GAS a 12,75, aunque en la última caida tocó el soporte de los 12,50.
- ENAGAS a 14,45.

¿Como las veis, o mejor dejarse ya de largos hasta que pase la tormenta?


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Baclays, está desplegando una vela roja muy potente a modo de vuelta. A estas horas lleva bastante volumen y es previsible que termine con el mayor volumen diario desde comienzos de noviembre, excepto un pico de hace dos semanas.
Como veníamos diciendo, una subida radical desde 1,50 sin apenas parar y enfrentarse de golpe al nivel 2,50 que por su relevancia .... es un auténtico "hueso", es sinónimo de guano sano.


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Baclays, está desplegando una vela roja muy potente a modo de vuelta. A estas horas lleva bastante volumen y es previsible que termine con el mayor volumen diario desde comienzos de noviembre, excepto un pico de hace dos semanas.
> Como veníamos diciendo, una subida radical desde 1,50 sin apenas parar y enfrentarse de golpe al nivel 2,50 que por su relevancia .... es un auténtico "hueso", es sinónimo de guano sano.



Hasta donde recomienda mantener Jefe?

Estoy dentro desde 250

Gracias


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Hamijos, en el pre-market, las solares viene descocadas en verde. Valores como Sun Power, First Solar .... están muy muy peponistas.
De Hanwha no tengo datos pero si todo está muy en verde, esta también sino mas. Ojalá que cierre hoy subiendo más del 20%, por pedir ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> GT, vaya putadón que te barrieran esta mañana en Barclays. Ya anda por 2,46XY. A ver si no para hasta los 2,20 y le sacamos una pasta.



Está tarde veré que se cuece. El gran guano los surfearemos, por el mono de tres cabezas que sí!  Suerte con sus cortilargos


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

hay algun probabilidad de que el megaguano sea entre abril y junio , desde los 1440 del sp500 :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hasta donde recomienda mantener Jefe?
> 
> Estoy dentro desde 250
> 
> Gracias



Difícil decisión. Si llevas mucha carga, ponte un stop en 253 en modo dinámico para que lo siga a una distancia de 005. De ahí hasta donde te lleve. Deberías ganar 20 céntimos por acción. En cualquier caso, es posible que cualquier barrido te noquee salvo que aparezca una perroflautada y se utilice como excusa para bajar en modo express.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Lo de las solares de antes, lo he debido ver de forma errónea porque ahora veo que suben bastante menos y el high del pre-market no es superior a las cifras de antes.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienen que estar contento Telefónica
> 
> CanalPDA » Blog Archive » WhatsApp les costó a las operadoras 10.400 millones de euros en 2011



Es subjetivo desde hace 2 años sus usarios de datos han crecido exponencialmente. No conozco a ningun particular que gaste menos en movil por disponer de internet y wassap. A ningun operador a dia de hoy se le ocurre no ofertar entre sus tarifas una de datos. El modelo de negocio esta evolucionando nada mas.Lo mismo pensaron hace tiempo con las cabinas de tef, la gente creia que quebraria la empresa.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es subjetivo desde hace 2 años sus usarios de datos han crecido exponencialmente. No conozco a ningun particular que gaste menos en movil por disponer de internet y wassap. A ningun operador a dia de hoy se le ocurre no ofertar entre sus tarifas una de datos. El modelo de negocio esta evolucionando nada mas.Lo mismo pensaron hace tiempo con las cabinas de tef, la gente creia que quebraria la empresa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lo que ahorran en sms lo gastan en la tarifa de datos, si no más...

A mi me parece un timo y una manera de estar controlado-disponible 24h. No me gusta y no lo tengo de momento (particular, en el trabajo no me queda más remedio). Me resisto!


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/castilla_y_le...os-3000-pedidos-antes-de-comercializarse.html


Alguien sabe cuanto costara? Que feo es el puñetero. No estaria mal que contratasen a algun diseñador

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Lo que ahorran en sms lo gastan en la tarifa de datos, si no más...
> 
> A mi me parece un timo y una manera de estar controlado-disponible 24h. No me gusta y no lo tengo de momento (particular, en el trabajo no me queda más remedio). Me resisto!



Muchisimo mas.Una tarifa de datos son entre 5-10 eu al mes y como gastes los mb , te bajan la velocidad, a no ser que pagues una ampliacion para ese mes. 10 eu son 66 mensajes (poca gente gastaba esos mensajes en un mes).Yo tengo la tarifa de yoigo que es de las mas competitivas (8 eu 500 mb) y muchos meses lo gasto antes del día 20 y no veo videos ( la ampliacion de 300 mb son 5 eu).Tarde o temprano caeras 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.eleconomista.mobi/castilla_y_le...os-3000-pedidos-antes-de-comercializarse.html
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe cuanto costara? Que feo es el puñetero. No estaria mal que contratasen a algun diseñador
> ...



Lo encontre 5000 eu

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

A sabadell se le esta atragantando el euro que pago por la cam.Nunca un euro dio para tanto

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vigobay (21 Feb 2012)

Dentro en Hanwha. Stop 1,85 aprovechando que se confirma el cruce al alza en medias diarias de 4 y 18 días. Gracias Janus por la idea aunque no salga bien pero a mi también me dan buen pálpito. Ahora pendiente de entrar en Barclays corto

Edito: Lo de Barclays lo voy a dejar pasar por hoy ya que prefiero reservarme para Bank Of Guano (America) que cuando pierda la media de 200 sesiones y haga cruce claro a la baja le veo más recorrido guanista aunque deba esperar unos dias o semanas para meterle el diente.


----------



## J-Z (21 Feb 2012)

Os traigo el guano


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Me pregunto si el litro de gasolina se pondria a 2 eu de aqui a 10 años cuanta personas comprarian un coche electrico. Solo de imaginarme surtidores de iberdrola donde ahora hay gasolinas.....

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2012)

Las hawaianas son autenticas bailarinas, no paran quietas, cuando voy a vender ya se han hundido otra vez.... es peor que atrapar el mosquito que se ha colado en la habitación a las tres de la mañana.

El resto del día ni fu ni fa, ni pepón ni guano... aburrimiento... solo pa pipas, el marisco será otro día


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2012)

Joer mis Ebros se me han venido abajo en 5 minutillos.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las hawaianas son autenticas bailarinas, no paran quietas, cuando voy a vender ya se han hundido otra vez.... es peor que atrapar el mosquito que se ha colado en la habitación a las tres de la mañana.
> 
> El resto del día ni fu ni fa, ni pepón ni guano... aburrimiento... solo pa pipas, el marisco será otro día



Es mejor empresa first solar.Piensa que comprar acciones es comprar una parte muy peq de una empresa. Que preferirias ser propietario de algo con margenes del 10% o del 50%.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Otra vez ibe de las que mejor aguanta el temporal.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

guano :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

I want levels and projections.

Dejen los gintonics, malvados y _halluden _a la gacelada.

Sin su presencia me siento así


----------



## J-Z (21 Feb 2012)

Como resisten los toritos, en cuanto aflojen vemos un -5%.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

estos gringos son cansinos a mas no poder :ouch:


----------



## Estilicón (21 Feb 2012)

Estos osos cada vez son menos fieros.







Queremos osos de calidad :´(.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

GUA! GUA! Guanooooo








Están haciendo la misma jugada que todos los días...peponazo euro y tratan de salvar la situación.
Pero llegará un momento que no funcione.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBCLIHOGMVIC

El cochecito electrico de iberdrola y peugeut. Da mil vueltas al engendro de renault

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

gamesa presenta resultados mañana


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Como resisten los toritos, en cuanto aflojen vemos un -5%.



Ja,ja y dos veces ja ::
todavia voy en plusvis de 450 eur y espero cerrar sin mucho negativo en la robasta
Esta semana toca verde


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> gamesa presenta resultados mañana



Creo que es el jueves junto con ibe.Si no han hecho nada raro sus ventas se han tenido que multiplicar en 2011

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBCLIHOGMVIC
> 
> El cochecito electrico de iberdrola y peugeut. Da mil vueltas al engendro de renault
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Hay un informe que descargado y no puedo poner por aqui el link. Resumiendo es mas viable este coche que el de renault. alcanza los 120 y tiene una autonomia de 200 km ( 1,5 eu los 100 km).jojojojojo ya me lo estoy imaginando: estacion de servicio iberdrola,queremos ser tu energia 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Caterpillar]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A puntito a puntito..... cuelgo el gráfico actualizado en un segundo

edito: no merece la pena subirlo ::, ha tocado los 115.54$.... un 1% más y completa el segundo alcista...


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que es el jueves junto con ibe.Si no han hecho nada raro sus ventas se han tenido que multiplicar en 2011
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



yo ibe las tengo desde tiempos inmemoriales, así que estoy contigo. Sólo que yo las mantengo a largo, porque las tengo desde 7,5 creo recordar


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un informe que descargado y no puedo poner por aqui el link. Resumiendo es mas viable este coche que el de renault. alcanza los 120 y tiene una autonomia de 200 km ( 1,5 eu los 100 km).jojojojojo ya me lo estoy imaginando: estacion de servicio iberdrola,queremos ser tu energia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Me sabe mas dulce el postre mientras te leo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (21 Feb 2012)

todavía estás con el postre? joder, yo que como a las 12. Estos teutones...


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

Figura bajista en eur/dolar

Aprovechamos en Dax y euro cortos

Que sea lo que pepon quiera.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2012)

Ale, vendidas las hawainas, a menos de lo que pensaba pero no quiero más mareos

Debiasn estar esperandome, venderlas y a subir... pero otras oportunidades habrá

Hoy me he estrenado con un corto en el miniibex... ya esta cerrado que para la primera prefiero cerrar posición ganando.... Mañana será otro día..


Doña Pecata, llevamos dos semanas sin faltas, sus ojos estarán la mar de seductores con tanto descanso


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Figura bajista en eur/dolar
> 
> Aprovechamos en Dax y euro cortos
> 
> Que sea lo que pepon quiera.




Si entra por debajo de 1.325 puede ser muy buena operación..pero como aparezca el que sujeta el Euro lo _mardeciré_ eternamente


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

mantengo los cortos con un par


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2012)

mulder como va el volumen


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

y vemos como la bajista hace su trabajo a la perfeccion


----------



## Mulder (21 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido un poco extraña y no augura nada bueno, se han movido muchos contratos pero solo en dos operaciones localizadas a pecho descubierto, una venta de 291 contratos a las 10:10 en 8860 y otra venta de 704 contratos a las 16:30 en 8745.

También hemos tenido operaciones camufladas, una venta de 132 contratos a las 11:55 entre 8770 y 8745, otra venta de 112 contratos a las 12:00 entre 8735 y 8720, finalmente una compra de 144 contratos a las 16:40 en 8750.

Parece que la cosa va en serio...

En subasta han comprado 81 contratos.

En resumen, el saldo ha sido fuertemente vendedor y la subasta solo ligeramente, además a última hora han enderezado el precio un poco y han evitado la situación perfecta, por eso espero que mañana empecemos la sesión con gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, vendidas las hawainas, a menos de lo que pensaba pero no quiero más mareos
> 
> Debiasn estar esperandome, venderlas y a subir... pero otras oportunidades habrá
> 
> ...



Al sr. MV no lo contamos, ¿no? 

Bueno, vendidas las SAN con pequeñitos beneficios (menos de lo que esperaba yo también...)¨, espero para volverlas a comprar a 5...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si entra por debajo de 1.325 puede ser muy buena operación..pero como aparezca el que sujeta el Euro lo _mardeciré_ eternamente



A ese capullo le espero yo también...
1,3257... ¿será ahora la bajadita buena?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> todavía estás con el postre? joder, yo que como a las 12. Estos teutones...



Tu horario es el bueno... Es España es donde somos unos cerriles. En mi caso, mis 8 horas son de 7 a 15h, aunque digamos que en mi caso es mas bien de 8 a 15.30h o asi. Por lo que normalmente, entre pitos y flautas sí acabo de comer pasadas las 16.15h...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2012)

El índice Dow Jones ha pisado ya por encima de los 13,000 puntos por primera vez desde mayo de 2008.


----------



## vigobay (21 Feb 2012)

Atención al Gas Natural y al ETF UNG. Este último tanto en gráfico diario como de horas lleva dando señales de compra muy potentes. Veremos que pasa... yo ya estoy dentro porque dependerá del cierre de hoy que se confirme y no se pase al "otro lado" si baja por debajo de la media móvil de 200 en gráficos de 1 hora. 

Stop 5,32

Para meter no mucha pasta con opciones de ganar mucho. Es una apuesta arriesgada aviso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Caterpillar flojeando después de tocar 116.4.... no se, no se :baba:


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Caterpillar flojeando después de tocar 116.4.... no se, no se :baba:



Esta en MAXIMOS de los ultimos 5 años,le queda mas camino para abajo que para arriba


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta en MAXIMOS de los ultimos 5 años,le queda mas camino para abajo que para arriba



Por eso digo.... habrá que dejarla hacer techo, como diría el bueno de claca.

Al final le meteré cortos, y luego rezaré para que haga techo :XX:

Por TECNICO :XX:, la segunda estructura está completada o falta un 0,4%, luegom lo miro. No estará más darse un viaje tranquilo con estas.... A ver como cierra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)




----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

VAAAAMooooosss!!!!

Venga ese euro. Parece que se acomoda por debajo de ese 1.325

Un poquito de guano POL FAVO


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

los gringos ya guanean , que alegria :Baile:

por cierto el petrolio ya me esta acojonando , sube demasiado cuando la economia esta fatal , por lo tanto solo puede ser que se acerca la guerra :S


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si entra por debajo de 1.325 puede ser muy buena operación..pero como aparezca el que sujeta el Euro lo _mardeciré_ eternamente



Pese a que la bajada del euro no ha sido muy pronunciada el dax desde esta tarde ha caído más de 35 puntos.

Si no aparece el "niño los euros". Podemos tener una caidita interesante.

Cada vez les cuesta más sujetarlo, las inyecciones solo sirven para mantener la cotización a estos niveles....veamos ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Atención al Gas Natural y al ETF UNG. Este último tanto en gráfico diario como de horas lleva dando señales de compra muy potentes. Veremos que pasa... yo ya estoy dentro porque dependerá del cierre de hoy que se confirme y no se pase al "otro lado" si baja por debajo de la media de 1 hora en gráficos de 1 hora.
> 
> Stop 5,32
> 
> Para meter no mucha pasta con opciones de ganar mucho. Es una apuesta arriesgada aviso.



Cuidado que la tendencia del UNG es bajista...:8:...Ya sabes que lo llevo vigilando estrechamente durante tiempo y es una engañifa...aunque también me puedo equivocar...8:


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuidado que la tendencia del UNG es bajista...:8:...Ya sabes que lo llevo vigilando estrechamente durante tiempo y es una engañifa...aunque también me puedo equivocar...8:



Hola Hamijo, bienvenido a nuestro selecto club

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ozan-ya-cinco-millones-de-desempleados-6.html





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Uuuyyyy púes si quieres ver a autenticos Ejpeculadoreh que brindan con Moet-Chandom palillo en boca por que el Chulibex va Pa'rriba...pasate por el foro del Ibex-35....:fiufiu:...los comentarios que por alli se vierten te haran sonrojar hasta el esofago...chusma que se alegra de haberse conocido a si misma mientras presumen a ver cuando se cambian el Aston Martín por el Lamborghini ó el yate por un reactor y que solomillo se zamparán esa noche regado de Vega Sicilia con una Escort despampanante de postre...:vomito:...todo vomitivo hasta decir basta...Especulación pura y dura...:..gentuza que vive de la pogredumbre...:abajo:


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pese a que la bajada del euro no ha sido muy pronunciada el dax desde esta tarde ha caído más de 35 puntos.
> 
> Si no aparece el "niño los euros". Podemos tener una caidita interesante.
> 
> Cada vez les cuesta más sujetarlo, las inyecciones solo sirven para mantener la cotización a estos niveles....veamos ienso:



Buena serie abajo del euro, unos puntos muy valiosos en Dax.

Stop corrido a 10. A ver que alegría nos deja. Cerrado al cierre por si....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola Hamijo, bienvenido a nuestro selecto club
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ozan-ya-cinco-millones-de-desempleados-6.html



De nada... solo entiendo de este valor UNG...nada más...no sé Ejpeculah...8:


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De nada... solo entiendo de este valor UNG...nada más...no sé Ejpeculah...8:



Suerte y plusvis...


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De nada... solo entiendo de este valor UNG...nada más...no sé Ejpeculah...8:



No te preocupes, nos hemos quedado sin esquiroles
nosotros te enseñaremos entre copa y copa mientras nos traes los cafeses y nos enciendes los puros ::


----------



## vigobay (21 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuidado que la tendencia del UNG es bajista...:8:...Ya sabes que lo llevo vigilando estrechamente durante tiempo y es una engañifa...aunque también me puedo equivocar...8:



Lo sé por otros hilos y tienes razón, por eso hay que andarse con cuidado por que el gas natural es siempre una apuesta arriesgada, pero el cruce de medias diaria de 4 y 18, y el estar por encima de la media móvil de 200 en gráficos de una hora conjuntamente es la primera vez que ocurre desde el verano del 2011. Si a eso le sumas que las últimas veces al estar bastante lateral no dieron apenas plusvalías hay más posibilidades de que esta vez sea buena esta vez o rebote fuerte al menos. 

La estacionalidad no ayuda así que esta semana y la próxima serán importantes para ver si se pueden sacar unas jugosas plusvalías o sino soltarlas sin remordimientos en el stop loss que nos marquemos.

Por cierto, van a hacer un reverse split en breves días por tercera vez en un año aprovechando que está próximo a los 5 dólares. Si no lo hubiesen hecho ese reverse split por dos veces hasta ahora el valor de este ETF estaría realmente por 1,5 dólares aproximadamente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2012)

Solo he entrado a saludar a VigoBay...hace tiempo que seguimos este ETF...La Bolsa ni la toco, no tengo ni idea...8:...perdón si os falte el respeto pero es que La Bolsa la veo un espectaculo tan frivolo con la que esta cayendo...:S


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2012)

Seguimos cortos. SL ajustadito ya a 8900.

Que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Lo sé por otros hilos y tienes razón, por eso hay que andarse con cuidado por que el gas natural es siempre una apuesta arriesgada, pero el cruce de medias diaria de 4 y 18, y el estar por encima de la media móvil de 200 en gráficos de una hora conjuntamente es la primera vez que ocurre desde el verano del 2011. Si a eso le sumas que las últimas veces al estar bastante lateral no dieron apenas plusvalías hay más posibilidades de que esta vez sea buena esta vez o rebote fuerte al menos.
> 
> La estacionalidad no ayuda así que esta semana y la próxima serán importantes para ver si se pueden sacar unas jugosas plusvalías o sino soltarlas sin remordimientos en el stop loss que nos marquemos.
> 
> Por cierto, van a hacer un reverse split en breves días por tercera vez en un año aprovechando que está próximo a los 5 dólares. Si no lo hubiesen hecho ese reverse split por dos veces hasta ahora el valor de este ETF estaría realmente por 1,5 dólares aproximadamente.



Por mi experiencia puede ser que suba algo hasta Junio-Julio, pero luego suele caer hasta Diciembre-Enero...de todas maneras lleva tanto tiempo cayendo que algún dia subira y ese dia el que este dentro se forra...llevo 3 años siguiendolo...:fiufiu:

P.D: el UNG lleva más de 1 mes que no consigue romper los 6...lleva tiempo lateral...


----------



## diosmercado (21 Feb 2012)

Remontaran los americanos... a ver si nos dejan un buen guanito para dormir tranquilos. ¡¡¿Cuanto queda Jose Francisco...?!!


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Seguimos cortos. SL ajustadito ya a 8900.
> 
> Que sea lo que dios quiera.



no ajustes tanto tio , aunque ya no creo que se acerque mucho 

esto puede ser solo un recorte para seguir subiendo , a vigilar el 1255-1260en el sp500 es 38,2 fibo por ahi pasa el MM200 ademas de la alcista de corto , vamos un soportazo .

y ya si coincide con un nivel 48 en vix podemos dar el guano por acabado , en el ibex todo coincidiria con la zona 7600


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Remontaran los americanos... a ver si nos dejan un buen guanito para dormir tranquilos. ¡¡¿Cuanto queda Jose Francisco...?!!



Hombre!!hombre!!
Que voy de ABG hasta los ojos!!


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no ajustes tanto tio , aunque ya no creo que se acerque mucho
> 
> esto puede ser solo un recorte para seguir subiendo , a vigilar el 1255-1260en el sp500 es 38,2 fibo por ahi pasa el MM200 ademas de la alcista de corto , vamos un soportazo .
> 
> y ya si coincide con un nivel 48 en vix podemos dar el guano por acabado , en el ibex todo coincidiria con la zona 7600



Creo que el SL está bien lanzado. Tampoco lo veo por esos niveles, en caso de llegar asumo el error y a por otro.

El MACD está dando muchas pistas.

*Vigilar el hueco de agotamiento del Eurostoxx. Ahí está la clave*.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tano: Aaaaaay payo la plata pueda da dineros güenoooooos
> 
> 
> Payo: ay tano, cuídate que no se active ese doble suelo con un stop loooos









Se acerca el momento :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Feb 2012)

Gas Natural está lateral, pero a punto de romper un triángulo con 2,5 € de recorrido. Yo estaría atento a la ruptura o bien de los 13,2 por arriba o los 12,5 por abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

er guano se da por hecho , ahora MV busca el objetivo probable


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> er guano se da por hecho , ahora MV busca el objetivo probable



Cuando algo se da por hecho no sucede o por lo menos no llovera cuando se espere


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuando algo se da por hecho no sucede o por lo menos no llovera cuando se espere



a MV esas cosas ya no le suceden


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a MV esas cosas ya no le suceden



Lo que le faltaba al pollo este, hablar en tercera persona


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)




----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Dentro en Hanwha. Stop 1,85 aprovechando que se confirma el cruce al alza en medias diarias de 4 y 18 días. Gracias Janus por la idea aunque no salga bien pero a mi también me dan buen pálpito. Ahora pendiente de entrar en Barclays corto
> 
> Edito: Lo de Barclays lo voy a dejar pasar por hoy ya que prefiero reservarme para Bank Of Guano (America) que cuando pierda la media de 200 sesiones y haga cruce claro a la baja le veo más recorrido guanista aunque deba esperar unos dias o semanas para meterle el diente.



Suerte entonces.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es mejor empresa first solar.Piensa que comprar acciones es comprar una parte muy peq de una empresa. Que preferirias ser propietario de algo con margenes del 10% o del 50%.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Depende de si eso ya está recogido o no en el precio. Y depende también de si la que tiene el 10%, tiene perspectivas de llegar al 50%.

En fin, es muy complicado y hay que entrar en las que suben, con razón o sin ella.


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Como siempre muy fino, hamijo ;-)

Un lujazo que sigas al pie del cañón colgando gráficos día sí, día también. El de la plata es especialmente bueno, porque acota muy bien las posibilidades que es de lo que se trata al fin y cabo.

Como no eres el úncio que mantiene con vida el hilo, un aplauso para todos los valientes que en estos momentos de incertidumbre se atreven a explorar el mercado :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Como siempre muy fino, hamijo ;-)
> 
> Un lujazo que sigas al pie del cañón colgando gráficos día sí, día también. El de la plata es especialmente bueno, porque acota muy bien las posibilidades que es de lo que se trata al fin y cabo.
> 
> Como no eres el úncio que mantiene con vida el hilo, un aplauso para todos los valientes que en estos momentos de incertidumbre se atreven a explorar el mercado :Aplauso:



En estos momentos de incertidumbre? Cuando no lo han sido desde que se pario este hilo? 

Me alegro de verte thankeando al menos. Como a the hellion que me lo he encontrado no se donde... Imagino que todo el mundo necesita un tiempo de descanso del mundillo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2012)

Aguanten bien la mecha. Los cortos tienen que seguir dando recorrido. Ese SP tiene que bajar YA!. Su puta madre, que haga lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Feb 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Lo que le faltaba al pollo este, hablar en tercera persona



Le faltaba? Pero si lo lleva haciendo desde que ghkghk y Tecnicas Reunidas tenian proyectos empresariales juntos!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aguanten bien la mecha. Los cortos tienen que seguir dando recorrido. Ese SP tiene que bajar YA!. Su puta madre, que haga lo que tiene que hacer.



Amigo el karma es muy importante,haz la paz con el tuyo para que te muestre el camino.
No preguntes si el mercado puede hacer algo por ti, sigue al mercado cual rio que lleva a las plusvalias hasta encontrar tu destino. o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2012)

Estos últimos post me recuerdan a esta honorable gente

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2PAUE2uLnEk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Amigo el karma es muy importante,haz la paz con el tuyo para que te muestre el camino.
> No preguntes si el mercado puede hacer algo por ti, sigue al mercado cual rio que lleva a las plusvalias hasta encontrar tu destino. o



Lo que no se vea por aquí a estas horas....

El Señor Votín en un ataque místico

Pronto le entrevistara Míster Blanco


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Depende de si eso ya está recogido o no en el precio. Y depende también de si la que tiene el 10%, tiene perspectivas de llegar al 50%.
> 
> En fin, es muy complicado y hay que entrar en las que suben, con razón o sin ella.



Una empresa con margenes del 10% rara vez se convertira en una al 50%.No se cambia de la noche a la mañana una estructura de costes ni deuda ni su know-how( si solo ganas un 10% de margen bruto a poco que caigan tus ventas entraras en perdidas lo cual hace mas inasumible a largo la deuda de la empresa que por lo general en negocios con margenes tan estrechos es muy elevada ya que para obtener beneficios necesitan un alto volumen de negocio, es una pescadilla que se come la cola).Es un analisis exclusivo para el largo plaztra cosa muy diferente es especular a corto comprando negocios muy infravalorados y pillar una revalorizacion de aupa.Estoy totalmente de acuerdo para especular hay que entrar en las mas infravaloradas y pillar una tendencia positiva.Hay un libro de kenneth fisher que trata este tema, el los llama super stocks, empresas muy infravaloradas en funcion de su valor en libros y en funcion de sus ventas.Las hanwha lo son.En este tipo de empresas a poco que mejoren las perspectivas del negocio pillan grandes tendencias por lo infravaloradas que estan

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Para los accionistas de iberdrola este año nos llevamos los dividendos de renovables y de ibe.Las acciones de enero y junio liberadas mas 0,03 metalico que el año pasado se entregabana la filial.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se acerca el momento :baba:



Gracias por el gráfico pero como no sé como va el mercado de materias primas, no entiendo su cotización. 

Si la plata está a 35 dolares la onza, no entiendo como 500 onzas cotizan a 3400 y pico. 

¿Eso porqué es?. Si se activa ese impulso, ¿implicaría que la onza de plata caería hasta los 20 dolares o asín?. 

Por cierto, no pongas ese mensaje en el hilo de la plata, que te lapidan .


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me sabe mas dulce el postre mientras te leo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Espero que aprovechase.Siendo realistas yo le calculo que en menos de 10 años deberia renovarse el parque automovilistico.Tiempo mas que suficiente para optimizar y abaratar la fabricacion de baterias con mayor autonomia (al menos 500km) a dia de hoy es lo mas caro y aun asi renault ha conseguido uno por menos de 5000 eu, aunque es feo con ganas, pero bueno supongo que va dirigido a consumidores del smart

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo ibe las tengo desde tiempos inmemoriales, así que estoy contigo. Sólo que yo las mantengo a largo, porque las tengo desde 7,5 creo recordar



Comprar si bajan a 4,5 o menos no seria una mala opcion.Estas junto con los ampliaciones liberadas deberian reducirte considerablemente tu precio medio.Que las tienes antes de 2008?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En estos momentos de incertidumbre? Cuando no lo han sido desde que se pario este hilo?
> 
> Me alegro de verte thankeando al menos. Como a the hellion que me lo he encontrado no se donde... Imagino que todo el mundo necesita un tiempo de descanso del mundillo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Siempre habrán dudas, de otro modo nadie ganaría ni perdería dinero, pero estos meses hay bastantes cosas _raras_. La más evidente es que el BUND está realizando una figura de techo, las bolsas de suelo -hasta aqui todo ok-, pero aún cuando la renta variable parece dispuesta a querer romper hacia arriba, el bono alemán sigue en resistencia, no en soporte que sería lo lógico. Es como si el dinero mantuviera dos apuestas contradictorias al mismo tiempo, incapaz de decidirse.

Edito: Y ojo, que hablamos que el rendimiento del bono es NEGATIVO, y aún así sigue en todo lo alto... da que pensar.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/vivienda/noti...iara-manana-medidas-para-los-hipotecados.html

Alguien sabe algo de esto? en serio va a atreverse a poner la dacion en pago (yo no me lo creo).....Abrochense los cinturones señores bankeros parece que vamos a pasar por un area de turbulencias ladrilleras

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Dación en pago? De Guindos anunciará mañana medidas para los hipotecados - elEconomista.es
> 
> Alguien sabe algo de esto? en serio va a atreverse a poner la dacion en pago....Vamos que nos vamos señores bankeros, toca recoger el chiringuito que a este paso nos lo queman.



Por lo escuchado a Guindos en las noticias y lo que leo en la noticia...


> El ministro anunciará medidas para que los consumidores puedan acogerse a la dación en pago, la posibilidad de saldar la deuda con un banco devolviendo la vivienda, *aunque esta alternativa puede conllevar un encarecimiento de la hipoteca.*
> 
> *La banca ya ha dicho que estaría dispuesta a aceptar una medida de este tipo siempre que la entidad la pueda asumir de forma voluntaria*, tal y como ha dicho este mismo martes el presidente de la Asociación Española de Banca (AEB), Miguel Martín.



...entiendo que no sería retroactiva (ya que si puede encarecer la hipoteca será porque sigue habiéndola, cosa que no ocurre si se entrega un piso ya hipotecado) y que, además, dependerá de los bancos ofrecerla o no a sus futuros clientes (es decir, que la tendrán en catálogo con condiciones inasumibles por la mayoría, y dirán que, obviamente, "la ofrecen")

Vamos, brindis al sol. Cortina de humo. O como lo quieras llamar. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por lo escuchado a Guindos en las noticias y lo que leo en la noticia... ...entiendo que no sería retroactiva (ya que si puede encarecer la hipoteca será porque sigue habiéndola, cosa que no ocurre si se entrega un piso ya hipotecado) y que, además, dependerá de los bancos ofrecerla o no a sus futuros clientes (es decir, que la tendrán en catálogo con condiciones inasumibles por la mayoría, y dirán que, obviamente, "la ofrecen")
> 
> Vamos, brindis al sol. Cortina de humo. O como lo quieras llamar. :fiufiu:



Ya decia yo que sonaba muy raro que fuesen contra el lobby bancario

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-279.html#post5811507

Al menos una explicación gráfica:







El stop en los 3,93 cumplía con su función. Elegí este valor para proponerlo al foro porque a corto plazo estaba alcista y nos dejaba un stop muy cerca, pero como se suele decir, al final lo barato sale caro.

Ahora para CABK lo más probable son bandazos o congestión, pero ha perdido toda la inercia que llevaba y eso es peligroso teniendo en cuenta el fallo alcista realizado tras un periodo de posible distribución. La mayor parte del sector bancario en el IBEX sigue fuerte, pero este valor parece que ya ha dado todo lo que podía dar -al menos de momento- y ahora lo más aconsejable es mantenerse al margen.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

El más pepónico de los índices:







Impresionante, y yo, desde luego, no contaba con ello, pero a decir verdad el precio no ha mostrado en ningún momento debilidad.

Sigo pensando que de cara al medio plazo vamos a ver caídas, y el NASDAQ no se librará, pero el medio plazo es el medio plazo y el corto es el corto, de ahí que haya insistido tanto en ese concepto, aún cuando no pude evitar advertir del posible peligro de un crash en semanas. De momento todos los índices aguantan los soportes más inmediatos de corto plazo, tal y como señalaba con el ejemplo del MEDIUM CAP (gráfico más claro no puedo encontrarlo). 

Tal y como veo yo el mercado, aún no hemos alcanzado los niveles más relevantes por arriba, así que la salud alcista del mercado todavía no ha sido puesta a prueba, aunque le queda poco. Veremos llegado el momento, que de momento no he apreciado cambios en el guión.

Por otra parte, recuerdo -especialmente para mí mismo-, que cada índice es completamente autónomo, por lo que resulta un ejercicio inútil trasladar niveles de un sito a otro. Pensaba que el DAX no estaría tan alegre por lo que suponía para el IBEX, pero al final ha resultado que los alemanes suben sin que nosotros realicemos avances significativos. Aún así el entorno de los 7.000 en el DAX es de resistencias muy duras, así que veremos cómo se comporta.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Depende de si eso ya está recogido o no en el precio. Y depende también de si la que tiene el 10%, tiene perspectivas de llegar al 50%.
> 
> En fin, es muy complicado y hay que entrar en las que suben, con razón o sin ella.



para subida la que se está marcando esta

Canadian Solar Inc.: NASDAQ:CSIQ quotes & news - Google Finance

al parecer mayores entregas....

por cierto, alguien sabe quien trabaja en el After y en Premarkets (me imagino que instituciones)porque nosotros no podemos

instucionales=duenós mayoritarios?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> para subida la que se está marcando esta
> 
> Canadian Solar Inc.: NASDAQ:CSIQ quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Y que tenga que ser dicho a estas alturas, ¿quien puede?, pues el señor ghkghk, quien si no.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Siempre habrán dudas, de otro modo nadie ganaría ni perdería dinero, pero estos meses hay bastantes cosas _raras_. La más evidente es que el BUND está realizando una figura de techo, las bolsas de suelo -hasta aqui todo ok-, pero aún cuando la renta variable parece dispuesta a querer romper hacia arriba, el bono alemán sigue en resistencia, no en soporte que sería lo lógico. Es como si el dinero mantuviera dos apuestas contradictorias al mismo tiempo, incapaz de decidirse.
> 
> Edito: Y ojo, que hablamos que el rendimiento del bono es NEGATIVO, y aún así sigue en todo lo alto... da que pensar.



.
DA que pensar que hay mucho miedo, ya está. Y las apuestas van de preservar el capital, mucho antes que de ir a por rentabilidades.

Cuando se defina una tendencia va a ser una estampida, y si esta es alcista y en España terminan apostando por el tema de la capitalización bursátil de las pensiones, pues no te digo nada.

Los que frecuentan el hilo de ir- ya saben que ppcc defiende la posibilidad de lo que el llama el MFBH-p, y alguna vez ha hablado de que Repsol podría estar en 60 euros. Hagan cálculos con todo lo demás.

Si ocurren estas cosas ghkghk se apodera de medio IBEX.

Pero la cuestión es que puede pasar mucho tiempo hasta que eso ocurra, u ocurrir en semanas, aprovechando que es el año que es.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comprar si bajan a 4,5 o menos no seria una mala opcion.Estas junto con los ampliaciones liberadas deberian reducirte considerablemente tu precio medio.Que las tienes antes de 2008?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



sí, no me acuerdo exactamente pero no tenía yo ni los 25. Era gacela con placenta aún, de las que andan temblando al apoyar la pata :


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> DA que pensar que hay mucho miedo, ya está. Y las apuestas van de preservar el capital, mucho antes que de ir a por rentabilidades.
> 
> Cuando se defina una tendencia va a ser una estampida, y si esta es alcista y en España terminan apostando por el tema de la capitalización bursátil de las pensiones, pues no te digo nada.
> ...



Lo del MFBH es conocido entre los seguidores de ppcc, pero el disparo de salida lo marcará la inversión de las pensiones en bolsa. Es algo lo bastante gordo como para que no puedan implantarlo de la noche a al mañana.

Eso si, en cuanto lo hagan meto todo en bolsa. La duda es cuanto tardaría en explotar el burbujón que se montaría, ¿5-6 años? ¿7-8? Cuando estalle estaremos sin pensiones, así que habrá que sacarle partido a la noticia.

EDITO: conocía el MFBH, pero hace tiempo que no me paso por el hilo y mencionas el MFBH-p ... ¿que es la p?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por lo escuchado a Guindos en las noticias y lo que leo en la noticia... ...entiendo que no sería retroactiva (ya que si puede encarecer la hipoteca será porque sigue habiéndola, cosa que no ocurre si se entrega un piso ya hipotecado) y que, además, dependerá de los bancos ofrecerla o no a sus futuros clientes (es decir, que la tendrán en catálogo con condiciones inasumibles por la mayoría, y dirán que, obviamente, "la ofrecen")
> 
> Vamos, brindis al sol. Cortina de humo. O como lo quieras llamar. :fiufiu:



.
ESTOY de acuerdo, no sería retroactiva en ningún caso. Y si se ofrece, será a costa de subir considerablemente el precio de la hipoteca, ya que el banco asume más riesgos.

Es la típica medida política de marketing, sin ninguna repercusión real.

Puede que algo hagan por los hipotecados en peor situación, pero no será esto.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> EDITO: conocía el MFBH, pero hace tiempo que no me paso por el hilo y mencionas el MFBH-p ... ¿que es la p?



.
LA p es el disparo: el pensionazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

el ibex vuelve a ser el mas debil


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!



muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias



Ando esperando que dejes de prometer guano para ponerme corto, cuando te saliste de los cortos de TEF se presentó la mejor oportunidad.

Miento, no suelo entrar por sentimiento contrario, pero desde luego hubiera valido la pena lo de TEF


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ando esperando que dejes de prometer guano para ponerme corto, cuando te saliste de los cortos de TEF se presentó la mejor oportunidad



guano :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Eso si, en cuanto lo hagan meto todo en bolsa. La duda es cuanto tardaría en explotar el burbujón que se montaría, ¿5-6 años? ¿7-8? Cuando estalle estaremos sin pensiones, así que habrá que sacarle partido a la noticia.




.
MÁS o menos. Si ocurre habrá que estar muy atento y no dejarse llevar por la avaricia. Si el sistema de capitalización es flexible y te permiten entrar y salir habría que aprovechar el tirón inicial y volverse a la mínima duda, para garantizar al máximo tu hipotética futura pensión. Si no es flexible yo ni siquiera entraría.

Y mientras, esto si, meter todo el dinero que puedas en bolsa, pero siempre muy atentos. Cuando eso reviente va a ser la burbuja II a lo bestia. Habrá gente a la que le habrán expoliado dos veces: con el pisito y con la pensión.

Siempre mucho cuidado.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola Hamijo, bienvenido a nuestro selecto club
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ozan-ya-cinco-millones-de-desempleados-6.html




Según veo esto les ha pasado casi inadvertido en el hilo, pero servidor, que entrenó durante seis años full contact en sus años mozos, no puede dejar de reconocer un buen jab a la mandíbula cuando lo ve ::

Y la pillada del Sr. FranR ha sido de las que marcan época, desde luego.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Solo he entrado a saludar a VigoBay...hace tiempo que seguimos este ETF...La Bolsa ni la toco, no tengo ni idea...8:...perdón si os falte el respeto pero es que La Bolsa la veo un espectaculo tan frivolo con la que esta cayendo...:S



Disculpas aceptadas, hamijo. Pero, hoyga, ¿me lo parece a mí o los "frívolos" ETF que Ud. sigue son "la bolsa" también? :fiufiu:

Por otra parte... _corríjanme los buenos_ si me equivoco, pero entre nuestros nauseabundos Aston Martin, gins premium y pelucos de 60.000 pavasos, que yo recuerde nunca hemos hablado nada de "escorts", ¿no? Ese campo no lo dominamos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ...que yo recuerde nunca hemos hablado nada de "escorts", ¿no?




.


----------



## tortilla (22 Feb 2012)

Escort patrocinada por Repsol:


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MÁS o menos. Si ocurre habrá que estar muy atento y no dejarse llevar por la avaricia. Si el sistema de capitalización es flexible y te permiten entrar y salir habría que aprovechar el tirón inicial y volverse a la mínima duda, para garantizar al máximo tu hipotética futura pensión. Si no es flexible yo ni siquiera entraría.
> 
> Y mientras, esto si, meter todo el dinero que puedas en bolsa, pero siempre muy atentos. Cuando eso reviente va a ser la burbuja II a lo bestia. Habrá gente a la que le habrán expoliado dos veces: con el pisito y con la pensión.
> ...



El último duro que se lo lleve otro.

Y más si sabes que estás dentro de una burbuja (burbujón en el caso del MFBH-p).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Según veo esto les ha pasado casi inadvertido en el hilo, pero servidor, que entrenó durante seis años full contact en sus años mozos, no puede dejar de reconocer un buen jab a la mandíbula cuando lo ve ::
> 
> Y la pillada del Sr. FranR ha sido de las que marcan época, desde luego.
> 
> ...



Insisto de Bolsa ni flowers...solo este Etf porque me encapriche de èl...

P.D: Hoyga ¿ Lo del Full Contact es una amenaza ? Que mido 1,93 peso 84 kgr. y toda la vida he boxeado...8:


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

Vendidas A3, saltó el SL a 4,86


----------



## Felix (22 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Insisto de Bolsa ni flowers...solo este Etf porque me encapriche de èl...
> 
> P.D: Hoyga ¿ Lo del Full Contact es una amenaza ? Que mido 1,93 peso 84 kgr. y toda la vida he boxeado...8:



No hombre no, lo del Full contact es una manera elegante de decir: ZAS! en toda la boca.
Le invito a que siga mas asiduamente este hilo, creo que su opinion sobre el cambiara positivamente. Yo nunca olere el cuero de un Aston Martin pero paso buenos ratos leyendo aqui, aprendiendo de los temas mas variados y partiendome la caja muy amenudo.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Insisto de Bolsa ni flowers...solo este Etf porque me encapriche de èl...
> 
> P.D: Hoyga ¿ Lo del Full Contact es una amenaza ? Que mido 1,93 peso 84 kgr. y toda la vida he boxeado...8:




No hombre no, qué amenaza ni qué... ese no es el estilo "_grandieur champagne_" de este hilo :XX: 

Era sólo por poner en situación lo de los jab...

Por cierto, y ya que lo menciona, Uds. son especialmente útiles para hacer sparring "sólo manos". La gente de full se obceca demasiado con las piernas (es sólo mi opinión, vamos) y tienden a abandonar demasiado el combate en corto.


edit: hoyga, ahora que repaso sus medidas de modelo del mes 90-60-90 .... me doy cuenta de que está Ud. bastante delgado en relación a su altura ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No hombre no, qué amenaza ni qué... ese no es el estilo "_grandieur champagne_" de este hilo :XX:
> 
> Era sólo por poner en situación lo de los jab...
> 
> ...



Un pelín...y eso que como como una lima...bueno me voy que no quiero ensuciar más el hilo...solo quería saludar a VigoBay púes llevamos un dialogo del UNG desde hace mucho tiempo...:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2012)

Mala parada del Dax... en tierra de nadie ahora mismo. De alcanzarse la zona 684x, podría considerarse un largo con SP 30+ pips.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

pmi eurozona 49 vs 49,5 esperado 

esto tiene buena pinta :Aplauso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mala parada del Dax... en tierra de nadie ahora mismo. De alcanzarse la zona 684x, podría considerarse un largo con SP 30+ pips.



.
AYER no me contestó a la pregunta de si la sesión estaba siendo bellamente algorítmica o no. Sospecho que sospecha que la pregunta no es tan inocente como parece.

Hoy ya sé que, al menos hasta ahora, no lo ha sido, pero ya he cerrado.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Un pelín...y eso que como como una lima...bueno me voy que no quiero ensuciar más el hilo...solo quería saludar a VigoBay púes llevamos un dialogo del UNG desde hace mucho tiempo...:fiufiu:



Aqui solo ensucian el hilo los frikis que hablan de bolsa. Usted explayese...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AYER no me contestó a la pregunta de si la sesión estaba siendo bellamente algorítmica o no. Sospecho que sospecha que la pregunta no es tan inocente como parece.
> 
> Hoy ya sé que, al menos hasta ahora, no lo ha sido, pero ya he cerrado.



er.... pues si le soy sincero, primera noticia que tengo... lo que ha debido ocurrir es que se me pasó por alto su post, no es que sopechase que Ud. sospechaba que yo sospechaba de sus intenciones (harto _sospechosas _por otra parte, debo añadir :: )

También es cierto que ayer terminé pronto y me fui de la oficina... dependiendo de la hora de su post, lo mismo ya no estaba por aquí.

Bueno, le respondo con lo que recuerdo de la sesión de ayer: algos y gacelos, fue todo lo que hubo durante todo el día. Poco volumen, los algos "conduciendo" a los gacelos a las zonas calientes, y una vez allí "cosechando" contratos.

Hoy, por ejemplo, el asunto es algo distinto: hay un buen volumen neto ahora mismo en el tablero, unos -1700 Daxies. Ayer, apenas si superamos los 400 netos en un par de ocasiones, fuera en un sentido u otro.

Bueno, yo les dejo por hoy, tengan ojete-calor ahí afuera...me voy al Corte Francés a ver si me agencio algún artículo de vil especulador ::::


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

ghkghk, que me corrijan los gurús del hilo si estoy equivocado, pero tus BME tienen muy buena pinta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Feb 2012)

Buenos días... 

Tenemos un par de gaps por abajo en nuestro querido índice. 8650 el primero y 8558 el segundo.

Saludos...

PD: Darwinn sigues con las GAM? Se comportan mejor que el índice...


----------



## The Hellion (22 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En estos momentos de incertidumbre? Cuando no lo han sido desde que se pario este hilo?
> 
> Me alegro de verte thankeando al menos. Como a the hellion que me lo he encontrado no se donde... Imagino que todo el mundo necesita un tiempo de descanso del mundillo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Me ha pasado como a usted, el trabajo me ha enterrado. Tenía que acabar un proyecto, y este hilo es muy absorbente... pero mi sexto sentido ha detectado que se volvía a hablar de champagne por aquí y he pasado a saludar a los ejpeculadoreh del sombrero de copa y el puro... :XX:


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Tenemos un par de gaps por abajo en nuestro querido índice. 8650 el primero y 8558 y el segundo.
> 
> ...



sí, con las que entré ayer. Seguramente las venda hoy, a partir del viernes no voy a tener tiempo de tocar esto en una semana por viajes de trabajo y reuniones.

Hay semanas que siento que vivo en un avión. El otro día volviendo de Milán en un vuelo, estaba mirando por la ventanilla viendo los alpes nevados, mientras leía el periódico y me sentía incluso cómodo!! :8:

Ahí me asusté...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Exhausto de ejercer de tito. El tener sobrinos te hace, mas que en tener tus propios niños, replanteártelo
> 
> La pongo de nuevo porque le he añadido un posible doble suelo y alguna cosilla más
> 
> ...



El precio ha estirado un poquito más cumpliendo el objetivo de la ruptura del canal  y ha caido un 7% desde (el doble suelo para otro dia :

Pues eso, que ahora está en soporte( coincidente con el primer retroceso fibo de ete último impulso) y en el techo del anterior canal, que ahora hará de soporte. Si pierde este nivel, pues para abajo a los siguientes fibos, 5,71€ (que también es soporte) y 5.58€ que en mi opinión debería coincidir con la directriz alcista que hacia de soporte del canal.

Suerte!


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Tenemos un par de gaps por abajo en nuestro querido índice. 8650 el primero y 8558 el segundo.
> 
> ...



No veo muy fiable el soporte de los 8700 ( u 8680 u 8650), creo que tocará visita al segundo. Pero vamos, me baso sólo en intuición gacelera, así que no hay ni que hacerme caso, sólo opino para ensuciar el hilo y tal...

Ahí probablemente cargue largos en GAS, TEF, IBE u otra de las que estoy siguiendo. Intentaré cantar la jugada para que los maestros me corrijan o para comerme el owned a posteriori...


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por otra parte... _corríjanme los buenos_ si me equivoco, pero entre nuestros nauseabundos Aston Martin, gins premium y pelucos de 60.000 pavasos, que yo recuerde nunca hemos hablado nada de "escorts", ¿no? Ese campo no lo dominamos



No se preocupe, no queda mucho para que este hilo acabe en veteranos :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No se preocupe, no queda mucho para que este hilo acabe en veteranos :fiufiu:



:baba:

pero con estilo, hein!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3YGZVrv-hLY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> pero con estilo, hein!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3YGZVrv-hLY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Ahhhh caviar-caviar! 

Habría que decirle a calopez que pusiera un boton de *MEGA-THANK*.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

DAX: Cerrados los cortos con más de 100 pipos de reward (por contrato).
Barclays: Mira hacia el sur. La verdad es que i)subir desde 150 a 250 sin parar, ii)encontrarse con una resistencia hiperrelevante en 250 y iii)coincidir en esa fecha con que se da dividendo .... ahora toca bajar.

Hanwha: venga niña, anímate.
Antena 3tv: Ahí sigue respetando la directriz alcista, de momento.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que el SL está bien lanzado. Tampoco lo veo por esos niveles, en caso de llegar asumo el error y a por otro.
> 
> El MACD está dando muchas pistas.
> 
> *Vigilar el hueco de agotamiento del Eurostoxx. Ahí está la clave*.



Atentos al DAX.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Como veis el cierre de hoy? Estoy pensando hacer otra peq incursion por el fondo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Atentos al DAX.



atento estoy! me perdi el rally de la mañana, y ahora estan consolidando y preparando el nuevo movimiento. 

estoy corto en bund (138,36) pero algo me dice que la he cagao.. ::

el SL se encargara de cortar la hemorragia.

edit: a un pipo de tirar la toalla me he quedao.
edit2: vamos vamos que tu puedes!!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

¿Que tal veis de salud el soporte de los 8680 en el IBEX? Hoy está intentandolo pero parece que necesite excusa para separarse de él por arriba o por abajo...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Feb 2012)

janussss!!!!!!!!!!!!:´´´´(


al final no me han cogido para el sitio nuevo, no voy a salir de pobre nunca!!!!!!::


Bueno no había mucho más sueldo, y eran muchas más horas, pero hubiera podido pasar a consultoría estratégica y dejar el tema de consultoría tecnológica.


En fin, gano calidad de vida pero pierdo dinero.


----------



## vyk (22 Feb 2012)

Comprados 650 títulos de Siemens...
Cruzo los dedos...


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Comprados 650 títulos de Siemens...
> Cruzo los dedos...



Pues tiene buena pinta, no le había echado el ojo, pero se está apoyando en la ascendente que lleva desde septiembre.







Suerte!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Feb 2012)

fuera +3 pipos

churro de entrada!

a comer!!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Feb 2012)

Ayuda:
Por favor, ¿qué tengo que hacer para subir gráficos?.
Disculpen la ignorancia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ayuda:
> Por favor, ¿qué tengo que hacer para subir gráficos?.
> Disculpen la ignorancia.



Sr. Tio Masclet, busque en el hilo para una explicación detallada, se ha comentado varias veces . Básicamente la subes al imageshack y pegas el _direct link_ en la ventanita que te sale al pulsar el 5 icono empezando por la dercha de l segunda fila (menuda explicación :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ayuda:
> Por favor, ¿qué tengo que hacer para subir gráficos?.
> Disculpen la ignorancia.



.
EN el botón de insertar gráfico te pide: 

"Por favor ingresa la URL para tu imagen:"

Si es algo de internet pegas el vínculo y ya está.

Si es un gráfico de elaboración propia previamente lo tienes que subir a algún sitio tipo imageshack o similar.

No tiene dificultad.



Edito: Veo que te acaban de contestar mejor que yo, la verdad es que es más fácil de hacer que de explicar. :XX:


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

lo más fácil es usar tynipic para subir la foto

Ya te lo da escrito el código y todo, copiar y pegar


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2012)

pollastre , en el dax que ocurre en estos momentos , freir a los cortos aunque sea con un mini (llevo 15 pipos, he estado a 30)::

vendido....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> lo más fácil es usar tynipic para subir la foto



Por aqui se hablo de ello, del imageshack y la aplicación que tienen para subir imágenes y tal

Ya te lo da escrito el código y todo, copiar y pegar
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-102.html#post5525212

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-101.html#post5525078


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ver si me sale bien, gracias GT.
JINKO SOLAR





HANWHA SOLAR






Menudas posibles entradas ha tenido JKS. Yo, pardillo de mí, entré en 10. Espero que continúe la remontada.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

Alguien sabe porque extraña razón ACS esta tan potente estos días?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

Sr. tio Masclet, o copia el direct link y lo pega asi








o copia el y pega el texto _Foro_ así



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Muttley (22 Feb 2012)

Sólo comentar, para futuros owned y palmface-epic fail si se da el caso, que mantengo posición en Sacyr tal y como postee, dia 16 jueves negro con entrada a 3.25 SL a 3.13 si se cae por el barranquillo. 

El plan es esperar a los resultados del dia 29, se supone que mejores (así a grosso modo creo que EBIDTA veo aumento 20% con relación al 2010 porque yo lo valgo) con objetivo a venta 3.60-3.70, 12.5% de beneficio después de comisiones para unas cañitas a la salud de Del Rivero. Luego salir disparado como alma que lleva el diablo ya que la empresa está en situación comprometida. De momento parece firme la resistencia en 3.30 ya que a nuestro amigo se le ha acabado el papel. Ahora en 3.42 subiendo con la estela de FCC.

Sé que no viene al caso, pero para los que gustan del arte, adjunto foto de la Mona Lisa encontrada en España estilo Ibex35 ¨copia¨ de la del selectivo francés. Agudicen la vista y encuentren las diferencias si pueden.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque extraña razón ACS esta tan potente estos días?



Seguramente el pelotazo dado en la comunitat valencia de 1000 mill ayude. Bienvenido al reino de España, paraiso de corruptos maleantes y mangantes desde la edad medieval. Pero bueno no importa ese peq sobrecoste de 1000 mill se cargara
a consumidores subiendoles un insignificante 8% el gas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (22 Feb 2012)

Me huelo tarde peponica. El dato de vivienda de usa condicionara musho.

El dax parece que quiere remontar de nuevo, hoy acabamos en verde y con petroleo por encima de 122.
(Sentimiento contrario starting...)


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Seguramente el pelotazo dado en la comunitat valencia de 1000 mill ayude. Bienvenido al reino de España, paraiso de corruptos maleantes y mangantes desde la edad medieval. Pero bueno no importa ese peq sobrecoste de 1000 mill se cargara
> a consumidores subiendoles un insignificante 8% el gas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Gracias, entonces entiendo que en breve volverá a su senda bajista, ya que este tipo de noticias dan un meneo y poco más...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias, entonces entiendo que en breve volverá a su senda bajista, ya que este tipo de noticias dan un meneo y poco más...



te gustó el emilio????


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

Me salgo de Gamesa con +180 euritos. Sé que es pronto y que seguramente seguirá para arriba esta tarde, pero no voy a tener tiempo de mirar nada.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> te gustó el emilio????



No tuve oportunidad de ir, iré mañana por la noche si no me vuelven a joder los de kaspersky


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me huelo tarde peponica. El dato de vivienda de usa condicionara musho.
> 
> El dax parece que quiere remontar de nuevo, hoy acabamos en verde y con petroleo por encima de 122.
> (Sentimiento contrario starting...)



A ver si es verdad, porque menudo aburrimiento, parece que tengo la pantalla del ordenador congelada desde las 10 a.m.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Psst, psst, señor chinito, que le llaman:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/287529-coches-de-lujo-no-valen-que-cuestan.html


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. tio Masclet, o copia el direct link y lo pega asi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, a ver si tengo un rato y a la próxima me esmero más.

Creo que a la segunda o tercera lo conseguiré como ustedes.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias, entonces entiendo que en breve volverá a su senda bajista, ya que este tipo de noticias dan un meneo y poco más...



1000 mill extra es mucho dinero.Acabo de meter otra tacada al fondo.A ver si consigo 3 de 3.Si algun leoncio amable a cierre hunde el indice patrio le estare muy agradecido

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (22 Feb 2012)

FranR!! el cuidador del euro ya ha despertado. Ya le han dado la vuelta y todo parriba.

Otro dia igualito que ayer.

Edito: usa en verde, que poco han tardado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Feb 2012)

¿Alguien sabe por que Ebro Food no puede con los 15,31? Un poquillo, hombre, no pido mucho, hasta 15.50 o 16 y vendo. Lo prometo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Psst, psst, señor chinito, que le llaman:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/287529-coches-de-lujo-no-valen-que-cuestan.html



Solo el necio confunde valor con precio 

y entre los ricos debe haber más de dos....


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1000 mill extra es mucho dinero.Acabo de meter otra tacada al fondo.A ver si consigo 3 de 3.Si algun leoncio amable a cierre hunde el indice patrio le estare muy agradecido
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es mucho dinero pero si mal no recuerdo esta empresa no se caracteriza por hacer una buena gestión de sus fondos.

El "pro" de los fundamentales es usted, si me puede facilitar su visión se lo agradecería.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es mucho dinero pero si mal no recuerdo esta empresa no se caracteriza por hacer una buena gestión de sus fondos.
> 
> El "pro" de los fundamentales es usted, si me puede facilitar su visión se lo agradecería.



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=ACS:SM

los contras: Sus ventas llevan 5 años cayendo a una velocidad del 10% mas o menos y su deuda es del 250% del neto.sus pros: Es una empresa muy ciclica y que en los ultimos años se ha diversificado, lo que pierde de un sitio lo gana por otro lado.Esta mucho mejor que sacyr y que prisa. Su margen bruto es del 40% lo cual le ha servido para no entrar en perdidas a pesar de ver descender sus ventas, si se quitase carga financiera sus beneficios se incrementarian en mayor medida.Cotiza 2 veces su valor contable y a 0'5 en funcion de sus ventas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Feb 2012)

Que royo, hay rulando entre 8690 y 8700...


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> janussss!!!!!!!!!!!!:´´´´(
> 
> 
> al final no me han cogido para el sitio nuevo, no voy a salir de pobre nunca!!!!!!::
> ...



Perseverando lo conseguirás. Lo importante es que cuando lo logres, sea porque hayas podido elegir.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

si lo que tenemos en el sp500 es un gigantesco H-C-H nos jartaremos de guano :Baile:

el ibex se iria a los 5200-5300


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> FranR!! el cuidador del euro ya ha despertado. Ya le han dado la vuelta y todo parriba.
> 
> Otro dia igualito que ayer.
> 
> Edito: usa en verde, que poco han tardado.



Atentos al SP que esto puede ser una oportunidad fenomenal para volver a entrar con cortos.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

Le está costando bajar al mierda chulibex, ahora estamos en el momento crítico y el Eurostoxx nos marcará el camino.

La posi ya es ganadora y cerrará en verde. Quiero caídas profundas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Le está costando bajar al mierda chulibex, ahora estamos en el momento crítico y el Eurostoxx nos marcará el camino.
> 
> La posi ya es ganadora y cerrará en verde. Quiero caídas profundas ::



a por los 5200-5300  

MV cree que en el sp500 tenemos un H-C-H de manual con objetivo en 800 puntos 8:


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2012)

Parece que quieren guanear estos.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Hanwha, se acercan al punto de stop. Venga para arriba .... joder.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

Vaaamos coño !!!


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2012)

Nada ya remontan que puta mierda de guano.

La única esperanza que el dato usano de las 4 sea guanero.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

los gringos son mu cansinos , por eso mismo esto tiene pinta de megaguano que durara lo menos 6 meses


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Nada ya remontan que puta mierda de guano.



Que poca verguenza al final van a cerrar por encima de 8700

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (22 Feb 2012)

es que aquí se habla de guano muy libremente, pero yo no lo veo tan claro.

Además esto nunca hace lo que se espera


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2012)

Menudo valor más tóxico y manipulado FCC, ni con un palo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> es que aquí se habla de guano muy libremente, pero yo no lo veo tan claro.
> 
> Además esto nunca hace lo que se espera



es normal , el peponismo cansino de los gringos es lo que tiene


----------



## AssGaper (22 Feb 2012)

Patadon al ibex pabajo.Yo creo que guaneamos, los 8700 han pasado a ser resistencia durante un buen rato.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

ahora si , vamos ibex


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Patadon al ibex pabajo.Yo creo que guaneamos, los 8700 han pasado a ser resistencia durante un buen rato.



Lleva todo el día con soporte en 8680 y resistencia en 8700... 

Pero eso no asegura que no haya visita de pepón, que juegan muy bien al despiste estos leoncios.

Estoy deseando ver el informe de leoncios de mulder del día.


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Alguien opera en USA con bankinter?? Le aplican el robo/cambio que me han aplicado a mi?

Yo no entiendo como podeis hacerlo...ejemplo:

COmpra de 7.000 acciones a 1,92.

Venta a 1,995

Resultado neto negativo...claro, según les interese te aplican un tipo de cambio de 1,285 o de 1,336...conclusión, mercado USA ni con un palo...


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Alguien opera en USA con bankinter?? Le aplican el robo/cambio que me han aplicado a mi?
> 
> Yo no entiendo como podeis hacerlo...ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Hombre, cambie de broker y arreglado


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Alguien opera en USA con bankinter?? Le aplican el robo/cambio que me han aplicado a mi?
> 
> Yo no entiendo como podeis hacerlo...ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Es la diferencia entre ask y bid.Si cotiza a 1,31 a ti te vende dolares a 1,29 pero si tu se los vende bk te los compra a 1,33, a esta diferencia se la conoce como spread.Ademas has de sumar la diferencia de spot de un dia a otro. Yo solo veo intetesante el mercado americano con un euro dollar por encima de 1,35.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Menos mal que he salido del DAX con más de 100 pipos por contrato!!!. Lleva horas algo por encima del nivel de la salida. El SP se resiste a bajar y lo mismo le meten un tirón intradía que hubiera "limpiado" esa ganancia. No sé si hoy va a haber mucho más recorrido a la baja salvo perroflautada.

Gatillo disponible pero sin hacer el tonto. Barclays sigue siendo cobertura de Antena 3TV, o viceversa. Y la Hanwha ahí andan mamoneando por encima del stop loss.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Menudo valor más tóxico y manipulado FCC, ni con un palo.




Acabo de llegar a casa y veo las FCC disparadas, jajaja. Esto es pura cchorra, la semana pasada llevaba BME y esta FCC... :cook:



faraico dijo:


> Alguien opera en USA con bankinter?? Le aplican el robo/cambio que me han aplicado a mi?
> 
> Yo no entiendo como podeis hacerlo...ejemplo:
> 
> ...




A mi tambien me pasa pero procuro tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de vender, las USA si aciertas en la entrada a veces parecen cohetes.... 
Hoy sin embargo voy pilladita :abajo::abajo:


----------



## diosmercado (22 Feb 2012)

Guano??? de momento vemos lo mismo que esta mañana, el petroleo ya supera los 122 dolares y los americanos con ganas de verde. Malditos hdlgp, no se cansan o que??


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Guano??? de momento vemos lo mismo que esta mañana, el petroleo ya supera los 122 dolares y los americanos con ganas de verde. Malditos hlgp, no se cansan o que??



Lo importante es que el chulibex sigue mostrando mucha debilidad y los usanos siguen en las nubes.

EL patinaje del chulibes en las últimas sesiones ha sido claro.

Paciencia, la mierda termina cayendo (Newton lo avala)


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Guano??? de momento vemos lo mismo que esta mañana, el petroleo ya supera los 122 dolares y los americanos con ganas de verde. Malditos hdlgp, no se cansan o que??



pero cebate con el mas debil


----------



## diosmercado (22 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo importante es que el chulibex sigue mostrando mucha debilidad y los usanos siguen en las nubes.
> 
> EL patinaje del chulibes en las últimas sesiones ha sido claro.
> 
> Paciencia, la mierda termina cayendo (Newton lo avala)



Procuraremos estar a techo entonces, o con un buen paraguas. Lo del petroleo en verdad me preocupa, pienso que esta lastrando aun mas la economia. Estamos a precios del verano pasado y ni una sola bajada desde septiembre-octubre.


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes señores, pese a que el euro trata de aguantar (recordemos que los cortos mandaban por debajo de 1.325), tenemos un guano intra bastante interesante, 80 puntos desde la rotura de ese nivel.

Pero fuera del intradía seguimos sin romper nada a la baja. Creo que será bastante esclarecedor el cierre, sobre todo si perdemos los 600 del IBEX y nos quedamos cerquita de los <800 en dax.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

Señores, pasen y voten:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2012)

El informe ya lo pondré al final de la sesión, de momento puedo decir que mi programa que dice la verdad más o menos pero aun no coge el mejor lugar de entrada dice que:

LARGOS: 69.8718% - CORTOS: 30.1282%

Siempre para el Stoxx, para otros podría ser otra cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

Si los gringos van a caer , lo normal es que aguanten hasta el cierre europedo para luego guanear , vamos lo contrario a cuando peponizaban


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, pasen y voten:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Votado Jefe.

Una lectura de ACSCONST (así puede localizar el gráfico  ) según mis dibujitos sigue bajista, pero lleva unos días fuerte... Y el comentario fundamental de Ponzi me deja intranquilo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, pasen y voten:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Votado, todavía espero otro rebote al alza en breve...


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, pasen y voten:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Done!!......................


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2012)

MUlder como va el volumen, aver si npuedes contestar antes del cierre,
viendo las barras de PRT ¿saldo negativo?::


----------



## tortilla (22 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> MUlder como va el volumen, aver si npuedes contestar antes del cierre,
> viendo las barras de PRT ¿saldo negativo?::



Que barras miras en el prt para saber el volumen de los leoncios?


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, pasen y voten:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Done........bearish::


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Joer, al final tendremos guano...ya vereis....a ver si tiene continuidad mañana...echo de menos al san en 5,4X o similar...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

mantengo cortos con un par de webos 

SAN a 5,15 podria tener un buen rebote , mas caro ni con un palo 8:


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Joer, al final tendremos guano...ya vereis....a ver si tiene continuidad mañana...echo de menos al san en 5,4X o similar...


----------



## chameleon (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Joer, al final tendremos guano...ya vereis....a ver si tiene continuidad mañana...echo de menos al san en 5,4X o similar...


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Esta también me gusta...







Para abajo, para abajo, para abajo, poco a poco...)


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2012)

Eur/dol señal ojo ahora, no sería el primer cierre europeo que vería un desplome fuerte.

Fuertes señales bajistas..


----------



## tortilla (22 Feb 2012)

La banca gana, siempre, menos en los ultimos años, que ganan pero sus directivos, porque lo que son sus accionistas, rien de rien.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Votado Jefe.
> 
> Una lectura de ACSCONST (así puede localizar el gráfico  ) según mis dibujitos sigue bajista, pero lleva unos días fuerte... Y el comentario fundamental de Ponzi me deja intranquilo...



No hay cambios en el guión. De momento a corto plazo sigue fuerte, pero en el medio plazo este movimiento tiene pinta de ser un pull-back para seguir cayendo:







El objetivo alcista tiene poca fiabilidad y antes del mismo hay una zona de resistencias durísima con el techo del canal, el 61% fibo, la MM200 en diario, etc, y mira las divergencias que acumula.

Desde luego no hay giro al alza ni se aprecia un impulso alcista significativo, sigue, por lo tanto, muy bajista en el medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

el ibex a cerrado en minimos o muy cerca , a ver si los gringos nos regalan un gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2012)

Señor Chameleon, benditos los ojos que le ven, cuanto tiempo sin pasarse por el hilo a saludar!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día de bajadas pero hoy el volumen se ha moderado bastante y no hemos tenido tanto sell-off como ayer, la única operación sin camuflar ha sido de 110 contratos a las 11:50 en 8705.

Ahora las camufladas: a las 9:40 venta de 116 contratos entre 8730-8720 y compra de 103 contratos a las 15:45 en 8690. 

En subasta han vendido 24 contratos.

En resumen, día bastante aburrido donde lo único destacable es que siguen vendiendo pero sin gas. Hoy tenemos precio en mínimos, saldo negativo y subasta negativa, se trata de una situación perfecta y por esa razón creo que mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Feb 2012)

Vaya tela con las abengoas,son un valor cabra,nunca sabes por donde va a saltar
Bueno,seguimos dentro con plusvis de 387 eurillos


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

El chulibex rompiendo ::

Sigue bajando hijo de ***** me vas a hacer el semestre. Vaaamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

Votado Mr. C.

Voy a huesmear donde meto el hocico, que vaya puta mierda que me saltó el SL de Barclays.....


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

Muttley dijo:


>



muahaha, me lo adjunto de avatar.


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya tela con las abengoas,son un valor cabra,nunca sabes por donde va a saltar
> Bueno,seguimos dentro con plusvis de 387 eurillos



La llevo siguiendo varios días. Viendo como iba la sesión, hoy pensaba que cerraba por debajo de 15. Sorprendentemente para mi, la última hora ha pasado de 15,15 a 15,40 mientras el indice ha bajado. 

Veo que al final acabaré echando un tiento antes en el popular sobre los 3 euros. Si el cuidador es el de la otra vez, podría cantar eso del anuncio de "me siento segurooo"  . (ahora pasará sobre los 3 como un avión en picado).


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Vaya tortazo mis ibe.Al menos he pillado un buen cierre para el ibex.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Acuérdese de cómo acabó el POP.

Por mi parte..las A3 llevan ya su stop en 4,71 por si mañana hay guano y hay que comprar cosas más interesantes y más abajo


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2012)

Los banquitos están jodidos. )


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Acuérdese de cómo acabó el POP.



Para un intradía, apoyarte en los 3 euros no está mal. Es el que viene más castigado por las posiciones cortas y quizá sea un punto para cerrarlas. Si aprovechas esa ola, puedes sacar un rebotín en el muy corto plazo.

Tampoco es plan de quedarse ahí más allá de un rato. Si se acerca a 3 euros y veo fuerza compradora, entro, sino paso. Si se pierden los 3 salto del barco. Voy a arriesgar muy poquito. Si sale mal pierdo unos pocos euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2012)

Están preparando pasajeros para Pepon Airlines...

De todas maneras no daría mucho por superar los 1370


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Done!!......................



Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Para un intradía, apoyarte en los 3 euros no está mal. Es el que viene más castigado por las posiciones cortas y quizá sea un punto para cerrarlas. Si aprovechas esa ola, puedes sacar un rebotín en el muy corto plazo.
> 
> Tampoco es plan de quedarse ahí más allá de un rato. Si se acerca a 3 euros y veo fuerza compradora, entro, sino paso. Si se pierden los 3 salto del barco. Voy a arriesgar muy poquito. Si sale mal pierdo unos pocos euros.



Algo así como orden de compra a 3,005 y stop loss en 2,93??:


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Algo así como orden de compra a 3,005 y stop loss en 2,93??:



Uf, para un intra yo pongo menos SL. 

3,01 - 2,97 o algo así. Muy poca mecha. Si me echa y rebota, pues que le den. Si rebota para arriba, pongo el SL para cubrirme pérdidas y a ver si le saco algo. Todo esto si llega a 3, que tampoco hay que vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo (nunca mejor dicho).

No me voy a forrar ni a arruinarme con esta operación. Es una apuesta de Trading Testicular más que otra cosa :cook:.


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Pero te deja tu broker poner orden de venta sobre una acción que no tienes?

O nada más comprar rápidamente pones el Stop??


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Alguien sabe a q se debe la caida de hoy de ibe?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero te deja tu broker poner orden de venta sobre una acción que no tienes?
> 
> O nada más comprar rápidamente pones el Stop??



Claro. Cuando no tengo el día con mucho curro, me dedico a seguir el mercado para intradía. Si veo que está cerca de un punto de entrada que tenía pensado, y hay indicios de volumen que acompañan a mi idea, lanzo la orden a mercado y entro. En cuanto entra la orden pongo el SL. Hoy no he operado porque no he tenido tiempo de seguir mucho el mercado. Ayer sí. Una de las que tenía echado el ojo era ferrovial en 9,60. La ví en 9,58, el volumen acompañaba y entré corto. Puse enseguida el SL, y según la cosa bajaba iba bajando el SL para no palmar. Al final me saltó en 9,43. 

Así lo suelo hacer siempre. Igual se puede hacer mejor, pero no lo conozco.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

La estrella de la jornada:







Algunos actores repiten papeles y esta acción no es una excepción. Estos espectaculares arranques que pega FCC no han significado absolutamente nada en el pasado y esta vez tampoco tiene por qué ser distinto, no por casualidad los máximos se han producido en una zona de evidente resistencia que ya señalaba en comentarios anteriores.

El intento de suelo sigue en marcha, pero por el momento se queda en eso, y mientras el precio sí sigue inmerso en una estructura bajista de medio plazo.

Siempre puede romper por arriba, claro que sí, pero ya van unas cuantas veces que no lo hace, aunque al final la psicología nos traiciona y sólo apuntamos, frustrados, la vez que lo consigue "lo que me he perdido por no aguantar". De tres, suponiendo que esta vez rompa, dos siguen siendo más que una.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

www.europapress.es/sociedad/noticia...11052-millones-euros-2011-20120222192203.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.europapress.es/sociedad/noticia...11052-millones-euros-2011-20120222192203.html
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Avise sobre mediaset.Un negocio rentable y poco endeudado a poco que aumentasen las ventas y redujesen costes sus beneficios se iban a disparar.No me imaginaba que fuese a ser un 68% y eso que aun no han metido la mano a rtve.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

No tengo muy claro lo que suceda mañana con iberdrola.Personalmente creo que es muy probable que sus ventas se hayan incrementado y a la vez su beneficio haya caido o se mantenga estable. No al nivel de cocacola pero veo mas factible la 1 opcion.Ha invertido mucho dinero el ultimo ejercicio.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Avise sobre mediaset.Un negocio rentable y poco endeudado a poco que aumentasen las ventas y redujesen costes sus beneficios se iban a disparar.No me imaginaba que fuese a ser un 68% y eso que aun no han metido la mano a rtve.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



MEDIASET:







Tras fallar el segundo bajista, dentro del canal que ha roto, simplemente ha logrado alcanzar el 23% de la caída y ha frenado en la pivot discontinua. La caída acumulada es mucha y es probable que el precio se tome su tiempo antes de lograr un suelo consistente, siendo posible todavía ver nuevos mínimos. 

A corto ha completado dos impulsos alcistas en el canal todavía vigente, vigilar los 4,20 como nivel relevante.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La estrella de la jornada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi ya me ha cansado, demasiadas prestadas y demasiados líos, 
Aprovechando la circunstancia la vendí con alguna ganancia y a otra cosa....


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Atención al Gas Natural y al ETF UNG. Este último tanto en gráfico diario como de horas lleva dando señales de compra muy potentes. Veremos que pasa... yo ya estoy dentro porque dependerá del cierre de hoy que se confirme y no se pase al "otro lado" si baja por debajo de la media móvil de 200 en gráficos de 1 hora.
> 
> Stop 5,32
> 
> Para meter no mucha pasta con opciones de ganar mucho. Es una apuesta arriesgada aviso.



Jo..... ... Esto si que ha sido un cohete, Ayer a 5, 36 y hoy está a 22,18

Aunque no entré, esto es para celebrarlo... 

Botón de mil Thaks activado para Vigobay


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo..... ... Esto si que ha sido un cohete, Ayer a 5, 36 y hoy está a 22,18
> 
> Aunque no entré, esto es para celebrarlo...
> 
> Botón de mil Thaks activado para Vigobay



Me parece que es una subida pero con trampa made in USA......algo parecido ya paso a primeros de 2010, creo recordar que estaba a 8 o asi y lo reflotaron a 15...el precio cuando va por los suelos se vuelve a recomponer...:cook:


----------



## vigobay (22 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo..... ... Esto si que ha sido un cohete, Ayer a 5, 36 y hoy está a 22,18
> 
> Aunque no entré, esto es para celebrarlo...
> 
> Botón de mil Thaks activado para Vigobay



Gracias por las Thanks pero no me las merezco porque hoy han hecho el reverse split del que hablaba en uno de mis mensajes y han multiplicado por 4 el valor del cierre de ayer que fue de 5,52. Aún así está subiendo. Eso sí para los que le guste el técnico acaban de reventar todos los gráficos y es la tercera vez en un año que lo hacen aunque las anteriores hicieron el reverse split x2 y esta vez se han pasado 3 pueblos al hacerlo x4. Veremos que pasa. Mi SL está ahora en 21,3 y hoy estuvo cerca de saltar pero luego ...parriba y ya con plusvis.

EDITO: Curiosamente en yahoo finance y otros sitios pone que el UNG tuvo hoy un mínimo de 20,83 y en IGMarkets no bajó de 21,38. En fin, mi posición está abierta y espero que no me fastidien a toro pasado y me la cierren. ¿A Alguien le ha ocurrido algo similar alguna vez?

La que está a puntito es Bank of America de dar señal de cortos si baja de 7,75 más o menos. Al acecho estoy... Yo del IBEX paso porque sólo uso una cuenta en dólares y creo que el euro puede bajar más a corto-medio plazo y que tengo mejores opciones en los mercados americanos.

Con las Hanwha aún me aguanta el SL a 1,85. Estos chicharros son para entrar con SL amplios y con poca pasta pero molan...


----------



## VOTIN (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe a q se debe la caida de hoy de ibe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Hoy le han metido 1,6 millones de prestadas,es la reina del ibex en prestadas
Abengoa ha estado cayendo todo el dia,esos cabritos la estaban tirando
a ultima hora ,a partir de las 15h ,han empezado a comprar los leones y han aumentado el volumen.Las prestadas han disminuido en 136.000 siguiendo con la tonica del mes y gracias a eso no ha bajado de 15.
En 15 hay mucho buitre esperandola y los leones quieren comprar entre 15 y 15,6
Como no llegue a cotizar entre 15,85 para el viernes me encabronare y para la semana que viene no las suelto por menos de 16,1
Ojo al dato leoncio si me lees


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2012)

Cuantas ABG llevas? 3000?

IBE normal que caiga en un día que caen todos menos las constructoras y 4 gatos. El valor está aburridisimo y con muy poca volatilidad, ni guanea ni sube es una shit.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy le han metido 1,6 millones de prestadas,es la reina del ibex en prestadas
> Abengoa ha estado cayendo todo el dia,esos cabritos la estaban tirando
> a ultima hora ,a partir de las 15h ,han empezado a comprar los leones y han aumentado el volumen.Las prestadas han disminuido en 136.000 siguiendo con la tonica del mes y gracias a eso no ha bajado de 15.
> En 15 hay mucho buitre esperandola y los leones quieren comprar entre 15 y 15,6
> ...



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GkfzW5M6wII" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Mañana pego un par de gráficas de solares con buena pinta para entrar. Una de susto o muerte Yingli que está en la base del canal alcista en escla horaria y la otra first solar, que si bien ha roto el canal alcista, retornó a el con volumen y gap. Hoy guaneando también. 

Me ne vado al letto.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me ne vado al letto.



Possa egli riposare bene


----------



## monicagt (22 Feb 2012)

Mis Arcerolas una ruina!!!
Pero como me va la marcha, mañana traspaso unos miles de eurillos a la cuenta broker y voy a comprar más. Porque a mi el acero me gusta aunque no sé ni para que se usa más que para hacer las vias del AVE.

Esto es devoción y desconocimiento, lo demás son tonterias!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Mis Arcerolas una ruina!!!
> Pero como me va la marcha, mañana traspaso unos miles de eurillos a la cuenta broker y voy a comprar más. Porque a mi el acero me gusta aunque no sé ni para que se usa más que para hacer las vias del AVE.
> 
> Esto es devoción y desconocimiento, lo demás son tonterias!!!!



acerola.
(Del ár. hisp. azza 'rúra, este del ár. clás. zu 'rūrah, y este del siriaco za‘rārā).
1. f. Fruto del acerolo. Es redondo, encarnado o amarillo, carnoso y agridulce, y tiene dentro tres huesos juntos muy duros.

Con una cañita, los huesos de las acerolas nos servían de proyectiles en la "guerra de los botones" :XX::XX:


----------



## jchopinn (22 Feb 2012)

Alguien sigue Gamesa y me puede dar algunas pinceladas para entrar o no?
saludos


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Feb 2012)

Busque en el foro, ayer u hoy han posteado gráficos.

Mi consejo es que ahora no, está a mitad del recorrido de su canal, y si rompe el suelo se desploma

Si le apetece el valor por cuestiones sentimentales, espere a que vuelva a los 2,90


----------



## VOTIN (22 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Mis Arcerolas una ruina!!!
> Pero como me va la marcha, mañana traspaso unos miles de eurillos a la cuenta broker y voy a comprar más. Porque a mi el acero me gusta aunque no sé ni para que se usa más que para hacer las vias del AVE.
> 
> Esto es devoción y desconocimiento, lo demás son tonterias!!!!



Yo te acompañare a 15,me sabe mal entrar ahora habiendolas soltado a 13,5::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero te deja tu broker poner orden de venta sobre una acción que no tienes?
> 
> O nada más comprar rápidamente pones el Stop??



¿No os deja poner el SL y el SP al programar la orden? (Es decir como órdenes condicionadas a la ejecución de la primera)



jchopinn dijo:


> Alguien sigue Gamesa y me puede dar algunas pinceladas para entrar o no?
> saludos



Además de lo apuntado por *Ajetreo*, GAM mañana presenta resultados, así que a saber... :rolleye:


----------



## monicagt (22 Feb 2012)

Jajaja, además tienen vitamina C a saco.
Ya te vale....

Es lo que tiene no tener ni zorra idea de bolsa. Una se deja llevar por corazonadas.
Pero tranquilos, ya aprenderé, a base de perder dinero claro, jejeje.



Ajetreo dijo:


> acerola.
> (Del ár. hisp. azza 'rúra, este del ár. clás. zu 'rūrah, y este del siriaco za‘rārā).
> 1. f. Fruto del acerolo. Es redondo, encarnado o amarillo, carnoso y agridulce, y tiene dentro tres huesos juntos muy duros.
> 
> Con una cañita, los huesos de las acerolas nos servían de proyectiles en la "guerra de los botones" :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Be careful con el SP, tiene la directriz alcista en 1351 (tres apoyos), ese es el motivo por el que hoy me salí del DAX. El guano viene por debajo de ahí. Podría rebotar y meter nuevamente una buena cocida de cortos. Yo creo que esta tiene que ser la buena pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Gatillo preparado.


----------



## faraico (22 Feb 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿No os deja poner el SL y el SP al programar la orden? (Es decir como órdenes condicionadas a la ejecución de la primera)



Yo opero por bankinter y la verdad no veo opciónienso:


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La estrella de la jornada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes mucha razón. Es difícil pensar que se va a disparar viendo el chart (más allá del ruido del día a día) ni que su negocio vaya a funcionar mucho mejor por el hecho noticioso de que le van a pagar desde las Administraciones Públicas. Vamos ... que nada de nuevos proyectos, nuevas desinversiones, menos deuda ....

Circulen ....


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Be careful con Prisa, si no se aleja rápido de 0,80, los perderá y volverá a tener pinta bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2012)

el vix cierra plano , puede que algo se traigan entre manos estos gringos ienso:

a MV no le temblara el dedo para realizar plusvis , la alcista de corto en 8500 puede ser la causa


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy le han metido 1,6 millones de prestadas,es la reina del ibex en prestadas
> Abengoa ha estado cayendo todo el dia,esos cabritos la estaban tirando
> a ultima hora ,a partir de las 15h ,han empezado a comprar los leones y han aumentado el volumen.Las prestadas han disminuido en 136.000 siguiendo con la tonica del mes y gracias a eso no ha bajado de 15.
> En 15 hay mucho buitre esperandola y los leones quieren comprar entre 15 y 15,6
> ...



Ibe en comparacion a la semana pasada tiene 50 mill de accs menos prestadas.A ver que resultados presenta mañana.Miralo de esta forma plusvalias sean mayores o menores siempre son ganancias, ya ha sido un exito la entrada en abengoa.Si la cosa se complica no estaria mal un stop dinamico aunque 16 es una buena venta.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Avise sobre mediaset.Un negocio rentable y poco endeudado a poco que aumentasen las ventas y redujesen costes sus beneficios se iban a disparar.No me imaginaba que fuese a ser un 68% y eso que aun no han metido la mano a rtve.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Hoy la han reventado en bolsa y la han llevado hasta cerrar en mínimos, y sin volumen.

A ver qué hace mañana. Si de peponiza podría arrastrar a Antena 3TV para alegría del foro


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy la han reventado en bolsa y la han llevado hasta cerrar en mínimos, y sin volumen.
> 
> A ver qué hace mañana. Si de peponiza podría arrastrar a Antena 3TV para alegría del foro



Creo que su valor contable estaba entre 3,9-4,1 y tenia poco apalancamiento.Viendo el grafico de claca se ve que esta cogiendo fuerza en los soportes posiblemente para formar un suelo pero hay que andar con cautela y vigilar muy de cerca el AT que lo confirme.El tecnico y el fundamental estan fusionandose en una perfecta harmonia,uno explica al otro y viceversa. Aun asi habria que esperar para conseguir un buen margen de seguridad, no hay que olvidar que es un valor especulativo.Antena 3 se esta comportando de forma muy similar, habra que estar atentos y vigilar las señales que marque el mercado.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Gracias por las Thanks pero no me las merezco porque hoy han hecho el reverse split del que hablaba en uno de mis mensajes y han multiplicado por 4 el valor del cierre de ayer que fue de 5,52. Aún así está subiendo. Eso sí para los que le guste el técnico acaban de reventar todos los gráficos y es la tercera vez en un año que lo hacen aunque las anteriores hicieron el reverse split x2 y esta vez se han pasado 3 pueblos al hacerlo x4. Veremos que pasa. Mi SL está ahora en 21,3 y hoy estuvo cerca de saltar pero luego ...parriba y ya con plusvis.
> 
> EDITO: Curiosamente en yahoo finance y otros sitios pone que el UNG tuvo hoy un mínimo de 20,83 y en IGMarkets no bajó de 21,38. En fin, mi posición está abierta y espero que no me fastidien a toro pasado y me la cierren. ¿A Alguien le ha ocurrido algo similar alguna vez?
> 
> ...



El BoA podría irse a buscar los 8,81. Tiene ahora sesgo bajista pero be careful que un día pepón y se lo llevan por ahí.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GkfzW5M6wII" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Mañana pego un par de gráficas de solares con buena pinta para entrar. Una de susto o muerte Yingli que está en la base del canal alcista en escla horaria y la otra first solar, que si bien ha roto el canal alcista, retornó a el con volumen y gap. Hoy guaneando también.
> 
> Me ne vado al letto.



En Yingly fué donde valoré entrar vs. Hanwha. Lo mejor es que suban las dos y ya está :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Alguien sigue Gamesa y me puede dar algunas pinceladas para entrar o no?
> saludos



Yo pienso que ya está en la posible línea de rebote con consistencia pero es fundamental que supere los 3,20 y luego los consolide.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo pienso que ya está en la posible línea de rebote con consistencia pero es fundamental que supere los 3,20 y luego los consolide.



Mañana veremos como sientan sus resultados.De momento se esta formando un suelo de libro desde hace meses.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mañana veremos como sientan sus resultados.De momento se esta formando un suelo de libro desde hace meses.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Suelo sí pero con los máximos decrecientes. Están tan comprimidos que no le hace falta demasiado alarde para romper esa tendencia ..... pero hasta el moco, todo es pavo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suelo sí pero con los máximos decrecientes. Están tan comprimidos que no le hace falta demasiado alarde para romper esa tendencia ..... pero hasta el moco, todo es pavo.



Como acabara esta historia, solo el tiempo lo sabra 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (23 Feb 2012)

Patriot, solo admite cortos. Está a punto de romper el canal. Eso sí, valor para stops amplios.


----------



## Janus (23 Feb 2012)

Societe Generale no puede con los 24. Como no los pase rápido, podría ir con fuerza hacia el sur.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Pues eso, las

*[Yingli]*







En mi opinión el precio debería apoyar en 4.11$-4.16$. Lo malo son los gaps que suelen producirse en las aperturas. Ya sabemos, valor mierdoso que puede hacer ganar pasta o perderla, Stop Loss obligatorio y amplio. Voy a ver si tengo paciencia y la espero en ese soporte. Por cierto, ¿han visto los tres gaps? El último puede ser de extenuación de tendencia, si hiciera un suelecito suave sería muy bueno pues indicaría que se está gestando un cambio de tendencia.

*[First Solar]*







Debería apoyar en el soporte, ahí entrada a largo. Si pierde la directriz alcista, y en especial el último mínimo, habría que salir pitando...

Suerte hoy!Gasten plusvis mañana!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Societe Generale no puede con los 24. Como no los pase rápido, podría ir con fuerza hacia el sur.







ayer en la mañana tuve el dedito en sell en 24.42 ::... y si mi abuela tuviera cojones sería mi abuelo, ¿no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

Para los iberdrólicos:

Iberdrola ganó 2.805 millones de euros en 2011, un 2,3% menos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Para los iberdrólicos:
> 
> Iberdrola ganó 2.805 millones de euros en 2011, un 2,3% menos.



Ahora falta saber si estaba ya "descontado" o no.

Lo que si parece que en general hoy la apertura va en rojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

Gamesa ganó un 2% más: Gamesa gana un 2% ms pero vuelve a recortar su previsin de ventas,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ahora falta saber si estaba ya "descontado" o no.
> 
> Lo que si parece que en general hoy la apertura va en rojo.



Yo era lo que esperaba, ahora el.mercado a saber. Ha incrementado sus ventas pero su beneficio ha caido un poco.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Aquí el resultado ahora mismo de mi sistema cuantitativo:

LARGOS: 23.4330033333% - CORTOS: 76.567%

Ahora veremos que ocurre en la tozuda realidad.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gamesa ganó un 2% más: Gamesa gana un 2% ms pero vuelve a recortar su previsin de ventas,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com
> 
> Saludos...



Eso si que es una mala noticia.Que solo haya conseguido eso con todo lo que ha vendido no es nada bueno. Se ve que es un empresa con margenes pequeños

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Cerrados cortos en 8630 , voy a dormir , vuelvo a la carga a eso de las 2 de la tarde


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aquí el resultado ahora mismo de mi sistema cuantitativo:
> 
> ...



.
ESE dato que das es para el EuroStoxx, ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Hay tenemos a mediaset jugando al corre que te pillo con su valor contable.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESE dato que das es para el EuroStoxx, ¿no?



Si señor, pero estos días suelen hacer un spike antes de confirmar la dirección que sale en los %, precisamente me faltan unos añadidos a un módulo que estarán mañana o pasado y por esa razón no se detectan esos movimientos.

Aunque el sistema va bien para detectar el fondo del mercado, lo que quiere hacer, aunque se desvíe un poco del camino.

PD: MV cierra cortos, habrá que arrearle con todo lo gordo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si señor, pero estos días suelen hacer un spike antes de confirmar la dirección que sale en los %, precisamente me faltan unos añadidos a un módulo que estarán mañana o pasado y por esa razón no se detectan esos movimientos.
> 
> Aunque el sistema va bien para detectar el fondo del mercado, lo que quiere hacer, aunque se desvíe un poco del camino.
> 
> PD: MV cierra cortos, habrá que arrearle con todo lo gordo



.
NO mucha gente opera aquí con el EuroStoxx. Yo he entrado esta mañana dos veces y me han saltado el stop. Espero que este haya sido el spike del que hablas, porque he vuelto a entrar corto. Ahora tengo el stop en 2539. Si me lo saltan otra vez me echan por hoy.

Espero una visita al 2512, puede que al 2505.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

Yo también cierro cortos 8745-8635. Tercera operación del año y tercera positiva, a ver que tal la cuarta. Largo GAM 2.93€, SL 2.86€

Saludos...


----------



## monicagt (23 Feb 2012)

Y porqué baja tanto Mediaset?
Hay cosas se me escapan de la lógica...


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO mucha gente opera aquí con el EuroStoxx. Yo he entrado esta mañana dos veces y me han saltado el stop. Espero que este haya sido el spike del que hablas, porque he vuelto a entrar corto. Ahora tengo el stop en 2539. Si me lo saltan otra vez me echan por hoy.
> 
> Espero una visita al 2512, puede que al 2505.



El sistema revisa el mercado en todo momento, cuando recibo un tick el programa analiza un montón de variables, entre ellas: precio, volumen, saldo diario, canales de precio y unas cuantas cosas más, lo hace instantáneamente, el valor de los porcentajes va cambiando ligeramente todo el rato porque las condiciones mayores del mercado no cambian, pero si las condiciones mayores del mercado cambian radicalmente en algún momento, el programa cambiará sus porcentajes (o al menos eso debería hacer ) 

Desde luego aun tengo que perfeccionarlo mucho y aun tengo muchas ideas que añadirle, pero de momento ya empieza a dar un resultado que podríamos calificar de decente, pero no sirva para el intradía rabioso.


----------



## tatur (23 Feb 2012)

me salto el stop de gamesa y me han dado una cornada de la hostia.

Definitivamente lo dejo, esto no es para mi.


----------



## Muttley (23 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Y porqué baja tanto Mediaset?
> Hay cosas se me escapan de la lógica...



Resultados hoy. Reduce el dividendo a la mitad. Eso no gusta.


----------



## darwinn (23 Feb 2012)

Yo menos mal que vendí ayer en lo alto. Todas estas cosas de resultados, dividendos, etc. siempre mejor vender antes


----------



## diosmercado (23 Feb 2012)

Ha sido marcar las 10:00 y escopetado parriba. Hoy toca verde, al menos hasta el dato de paro de usa que como no, saldra bueno.

El euro desbocado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

tatur dijo:


> me salto el stop de gamesa y me han dado una cornada de la hostia.
> 
> Definitivamente lo dejo, esto no es para mi.



Pues a mi no me ha saltado... :


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Las gamesas se acercan al 2,48 
punto de posible rebote


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

.
EN el EuroStoxx acaban de soltar una barra de un minuto con casi el 10% del volumen diario, para abajo.


----------



## Seren (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las gamesas se acercan al 2,48
> punto de posible rebote



¿por que ahí? creo que ahora mismo no tiene suelo, podria rebotar ahora mismo o mucho más abajo. Estoy viendo un gráfico y no veo el suelo por ningún lado.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> ¿por que ahí? creo que ahora mismo no tiene suelo, podria rebotar ahora mismo o mucho más abajo. Estoy viendo un gráfico y no veo el suelo por ningún lado.



Amigo.....
Es una apuesta de BNP y no se tira del rabo al demonio ni se apuesta contra los bancos


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Las iBES estan a punto de caramelo.......
un empujoncito mas abajo 4,3 ...... y son compra segura


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Buenos días, a servidor le han echado de Antena3....saltando stop para cobrir comisiones y tomarme una ración de pulpo con una cervecita...

Veremos donde se puede poner el ojo, ya veremos si tambien ponemos la bala)


----------



## Seren (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Amigo.....
> Es una apuesta de BNP y no se tira del rabo al demonio ni se apuesta contra los bancos



El problema que tiene es que han jodido bien el mercado de aerogeneradores con la nueva normativa, aunque en los valores que anda empieza a ser atractiva para largo plazo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

Jo, menuda leche. Entre las Ebro y la Iberdrólicas hoy no paro.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las iBES estan a punto de caramelo.......
> un empujoncito mas abajo 4,3 ...... y son compra segura



¿4,3?

¿No ves más el rebote en 4,4-4,5? A 4,3 hace mucho que no está, y rebotó enseguida.

PD: menuda mierda el broker naranja, ahora ni me saca los precios...


----------



## AssGaper (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo también cierro cortos 8745-8635. Tercera operación del año y tercera positiva, a ver que tal la cuarta. Largo GAM 2.93€, SL 2.86€
> 
> Saludos...



Ya tienes tu primera operativa negativa... Pobre GAMESA ufff...


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Es de conha que muchas empresas estén a precios de derribo y el indice tan alto por bbva y san....el dia que les de a estos por guanear esto puede ser terrible


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jo, menuda leche. Entre las Ebro y la Iberdrólicas hoy no paro.



Yo sólo por la parte de IBE, aunque me estoy alegrando de las salidas casi a tiempo (el último duro se lo llevó otro pero no me salieron mal) de GAS y TEF.

Estoy pensando en volver a entrar en IBE. Pensaba sobre los 4,50, pero Votin me ha hecho dudar (lo de dudar del análisis testicular no es que sea como tirar del rabo al demonio ni apostar contra los bancos pero empieza a parecer que se acerca...)


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

orden enviada a gamesa a 2,775


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

El Stoxx en mínimos del día de nuevo, como se ve la (pseudo)IA lo ha anunciado con una perfección milimétrica 8:

Espero poder dar niveles dentro de un tiempo que esa parte aun no está programada.

La bajada de ahora mismo no ha cambiado en absoluto las condiciones mayores del mercado en este momento:

LARGOS: 25.0% - CORTOS: 75.0%


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EN el EuroStoxx acaban de soltar una barra de un minuto con casi el 10% del volumen diario, para abajo.



No ha sido un trade limitado al STOXX... ha sido un trade distribuido (así los llamo yo en mi sistema) bastante gordo, su impacto se ha notado simultáneamente en varios índices.

Cuando tienes un número grande de contratos que colocar en una operación, existen varias técnicas que se pueden utilizar. Una de ellas es la típica, antigua y tradicional A/D sobre la que todos hemos leído alguna vez, con mayor o menor ofuscación de paquetes según sea de bueno el algo.

Pero también hay otra opción, que puede usarse por sí sola o en combinación con A/D: el trade distribuido, donde un algoritmo de colocación reparte aleatoriamente la carga de una operación sobre índices fuertemente correlacionados. De esta manera, una operación grande se lleva a hombros entre varios índices, y no tumbas o disparas ninguno de ellos.

Es importante lo de "fuertemente correlacionados"; hay que seleccionar los índices correctamente, ya que no queremos hacer hedging, sino operar en una misma dirección (short / long).

Yo tengo un prototipo de módulo de trading distribuido, pero jamás lo he usado con fuego real (este tipo de tecnología se usa cuando estás en territorio de cientos de contratos por operación, y de ahí en adelante) así como otro módulo "sismógrafo" para registrar este tipo de impactos. 

Por cierto, decir que no he leído nunca en ningún sitio, ni tengo pruebas directas de la existencia de los trades distribuidos: ese concepto lo he derivado a partir de mis ecuaciones sobre el mercado y por "ingeniería inversa" sobre una muestra suficientemente extensa de sesiones, pero el concepto me parece sólido y estoy convencido de que existe y se utiliza. Si a mí se me ocurrió la idea, resulta trivial pensar que a cualquier malvadoh leoncio se le habrá ocurrido también...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo sólo por la parte de IBE, aunque me estoy alegrando de las salidas casi a tiempo (el último duro se lo llevó otro pero no me salieron mal) de GAS y TEF.
> 
> Estoy pensando en volver a entrar en IBE. Pensaba sobre los 4,50, pero Votin me ha hecho dudar (lo de dudar del análisis testicular no es que sea como tirar del rabo al demonio ni apostar contra los bancos pero empieza a parecer que se acerca...)



Pues yo me he entrado ahora mismo en 4,50. Front de lost to de river.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO mucha gente opera aquí con el EuroStoxx. Yo he entrado esta mañana dos veces y me han saltado el stop. Espero que este haya sido el spike del que hablas, porque he vuelto a entrar corto. Ahora tengo el stop en 2539. Si me lo saltan otra vez me echan por hoy.
> 
> Espero una visita al 2512, puede que al 2505.



.
BUENO, ahí estamos ya por debajo de 2510. La vela que canté antes de 1 min. fue fundamental para el disparo.

Hoy ha costado.


----------



## darwinn (23 Feb 2012)

Ojo, que ni hoy somos tan buenos ni ayer éramos tan malos...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Orden de 2000 IBES a 4,501
que no se diga que no estoy por arrimar el hombro opara ayudar a las pobres ibes


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No ha sido un trade limitado al STOXX... ha sido un trade distribuido (así los llamo yo en mi sistema) bastante gordo, su impacto se ha notado simultáneamente en varios índices.



.
PERO, ¿no ha sido muy cantoso?

Si la he visto hasta yo. Y 20 puntos tan claros x 10 euritos x X contratos es una pasta para unos minutillos. Yo me he arreglado un día que llevaba malo, malo. La mejor operación en mucho tiempo.

Vds. que tienen herramientas muy potentes para hacer seguimiento de volumen tienen que disfrutar, tanto operando como observando.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx en mínimos del día de nuevo, como se ve la (pseudo)IA lo ha anunciado con una perfección milimétrica 8:
> 
> Espero poder dar niveles dentro de un tiempo que esa parte aun no está programada.
> 
> ...



.
YO lo veo ya en la base del canal que se ve muy bien en barras de 10 min.
Tal y como ha ido el día, prefiero no tentar más a la suerte.

Sigue puliendo ese módulo, que tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2012)

Bueno, uno no puede sino imaginarse el tamaño que debe tener la criatura para que, incluso siendo un trade distribuido, se haya apreciado a simple vista en los índices :fiufiu:

Por otra parte, observe cómo este tipo de cosas no "pasan desapercibidas" a "los otros": tras el temblor de las 10:43, tenemos que "casualmente" el Dax ha perdido 100 puntos en poco más de 20 minutos.

Y es que un aspecto que la gente conoce poco de los leoncios, es que cuando les entra el cague (generalmente porque ven que algo pasa y aún no saben el por qué) también se mueven en manada, como los gacelos 



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PERO, ¿no ha sido muy cantoso?
> 
> Si la he visto hasta yo. Y 20 puntos tan claros x 10 euritos x X contratos es una pasta para unos minutillos. Yo me he arreglado un día que llevaba malo, malo. La mejor operación en mucho tiempo.
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Orden de 2000 IBES a 4,501
> que no se diga que no estoy por arrimar el hombro opara ayudar a las pobres ibes



Pues nada, imitemos a los maestros, a ver si entra. 

Aunque yo sólo he mandado orden de 535, para juntarse con las 515 que ya tenía. Soy más bebé gacela y por tanto tengo menos carne para comer...


----------



## darwinn (23 Feb 2012)

Dentro de Iberdrola a 4,506

Coloco órdenes arriba y abajo y a ver qué pasa, que no voy a poder estar del todo pendiente


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2012)

Ojo con el asunto de los cortos... estamos cerca de toda la zona de relevantes inferiores , 6797 - 6780, y finaliza con la Maginot inferior en 6769.





Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx en mínimos del día de nuevo, como se ve la (pseudo)IA lo ha anunciado con una perfección milimétrica 8:
> 
> Espero poder dar niveles dentro de un tiempo que esa parte aun no está programada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El problema que tiene es que han jodido bien el mercado de aerogeneradores con la nueva normativa, aunque en los valores que anda empieza a ser atractiva para largo plazo.



Copio y pego:


> *Las ventas del grupo*, por su parte, se han incrementado en un 10%, hasta los 3.033 millones de euros. *El 92% de las mismas (2.802MW) provienen del exterior*. Así, India las multiplica 2,6 veces, según explica la compañía, y supone un 16% del total; Latinoamérica lo hace en 3,8 veces, y su contribución se sitúa en el 15% del total; mientras que Europa (sin España) aporta un 20%, China un 23% y Estados Unidos un 14%.



¿Hasta qué punto le afecta la situación en España? ienso:

Pego el resto para que ponzi y VOTIN puedan diseccionar los datos:


> Gamesa ha cosechado un *beneficio de 51 millones de euros en 2011*, lo que supone un *incremento del 2%* con respecto al año pasado. Al mismo tiempo, el *EBITDA repunta un 11%, hasta los 364 millones de euros*, mientras que el *EBIT asciende un 10%, hasta los 131 millones de euros*.
> 
> La compañía *ha dedicado 229 millones de euros a la inversión en aerogeneradores* y, a cierre de diciembre, *su deuda financiera neta ascendía a 710 millones de euros* (esto es, 2 veces EBITDA).
> 
> *Gamesa propondrá a la Junta General un dividendo de 0,0068 euros brutos por acción y un aumento de capital liberado para el sistema Gamesa Dividendo Flexible*.


----------



## Alcaudón (23 Feb 2012)

Mediaset ha roto a primera hora los 4.20 que comentaba claca, la base del canal alcista, pero va remontando poco a poco.. en mi gacelera opinión si sigue subiendo podría dibujar al final de la sesión un martillo sobre soporte, una figura alcista que suele ser fiable y opción a largo con SL bien ajustadito. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO lo veo ya en la base del canal que se ve muy bien en barras de 10 min.
> Tal y como ha ido el día, prefiero no tentar más a la suerte.
> 
> Sigue puliendo ese módulo, que tiene muy buena pinta.



Efectivamente la perforación del mínimo ha cambiado un poco el plan, pero ahora avisa más de lateral que de alcista:

LARGOS: 66.0% - CORTOS: 34.0%

Si no se supera el 70% en largos o cortos considero que el resultado es lateral con cierta tendencia.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Parece que las IBES estan escapando de mis garras......
otra vez sera,a menos que guanee en la robasta


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Feb 2012)

leyendo el hilo hay dias que parece que uno este pilotando el Halcon Milenario!!

asi da gusto marvados ejpeculadores!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Parece que las IBES estan escapando de mis garras......
> otra vez sera,a menos que guanee en la robasta



Yo dejo la orden puesta de momento, por si hace otro amago.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente la perforación del mínimo ha cambiado un poco el plan, pero ahora avisa más de lateral que de alcista:
> 
> LARGOS: 66.0% - CORTOS: 34.0%
> 
> Si no se supera el 70% en largos o cortos considero que el resultado es lateral con cierta tendencia.



.
AHORA ya toca esperar apertura USANA, no me gusta esta parte de la sesión.

Le he cogido el gusto a operar a lo Pollastre: De 8 a 10:30 se trabaja bastante bien. Luego hay muchas tonterías.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> leyendo el hilo hay dias que parece que uno este pilotando el Halcon Milenario!!
> 
> asi da gusto marvados ejpeculadores!!!



.
NO dude que Pollastre es Hans Solo ...


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Le he cogido el gusto a operar a lo Pollastre: De 8 a 10:30 se trabaja bastante bien. Luego hay muchas tonterías.



Y a las 11:00, segundo cafesito de la mañana


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

.
LE buscan los leoncios, por mosca cojonera:


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Votin aún queda mucha sesión....

Yo tengo orden a 4,505 en IBE y a 2,775 en GAM.

Si guanea un poco las pillo, o más bien me pillan


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO dude que Pollastre es Hans Solo ...



El sabe que le tengo gran aprecio, igual que al resto de foreros de los que he aprendido mucho, y mucho de este conocimiento es basado en la experiencia, y ese es de incalculable valor.

pedazo de FREAKS!!!!! 

(y ya vale que sino saldra el sr. lobo con el mitico video de basta de ya de ch..)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Feb 2012)

Bruselas certifica que España seguirá en recesión hasta finales de año - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LE buscan los leoncios, por mosca cojonera:



Panda de frikis...

Que recuerdos de mis buenos tiempos en la facultad jugando a la primera edicion del JdR de Star Wars, ESDLA, Paranoia, Fanhunter, chtulhu, vampire...

Snif, snif... lo recuerdo ya como si fuera cosa del milenio pasado...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> El sabe que le tengo gran aprecio, igual que al resto de foreros de los que he aprendido mucho, y mucho de este conocimiento es basado en la experiencia, y ese es de incalculable valor.
> 
> pedazo de FREAKS!!!!!
> 
> (y ya vale que sino saldra el sr. lobo con el mitico video de basta de ya de ch..)



.
YO no he visto por aquí mucho chupapollismo extremo. 

Lo que veo es un respeto enorme hacia ciertos foreros que son unos cracks y, encima, comparten su conocimiento.

Lo valoraremos cuando dejen de participar, espero haber aprendido algo para entonces.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AHORA ya toca esperar apertura USANA, no me gusta esta parte de la sesión.
> 
> Le he cogido el gusto a operar a lo Pollastre: De 8 a 10:30 se trabaja bastante bien. Luego hay muchas tonterías.



En las horas USAnas mandan los gringos, de todas formas en este momento puede haber movimiento perfectamente y a mediodía también, otra cosa es que los movimientos principales de la sesión ya se hayan hecho y ahora todo se estabilice durante un rato.

El saber si hay ganas de movimiento o no es lo que te da la (pseudo)IA, si no has superado tu margen diario de beneficios (o pérdidas) entonces aun pueden aparecer oportunidades.


----------



## jchopinn (23 Feb 2012)

Faraico, orden de compra? cual es tu objetivo?


----------



## jchopinn (23 Feb 2012)

Aprovechando que aqui controlais todo el tema de bolsa, tengo cuenta en ig y en cmc. Parece ser que las garantias de esta ultima son inferiores a la otra, pero no tengo claro cual de las dos es mejor en cuanto a comisiones , etc.. 
Preguntaros cual os parece mejor para operar con valores, indices, materias primas...
O si sabéis alguna otra que interese mas.
saludos


----------



## vyk (23 Feb 2012)

4.000 iberdrolas a 4,505.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Feb 2012)

GT el pirata y demas foreros, 

alguien usa la aplicacion para exportar datos de ProRealTime usando windows XP?

no consigo bajarme uno de los archivos necesarios para su instalacion, se abre en bloc de notas en vez de darte la opciond e salvarlo como un tipo .inf


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> 4.000 iberdrolas a 4,505.



Dentro también, mismo precio, menor carga.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues yo me he entrado ahora mismo en 4,50. Front de lost to de river.





VOTIN dijo:


> Orden de 2000 IBES a 4,501
> que no se diga que no estoy por arrimar el hombro opara ayudar a las pobres ibes





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues nada, imitemos a los maestros, a ver si entra.
> 
> Aunque yo sólo he mandado orden de 535, para juntarse con las 515 que ya tenía. Soy más bebé gacela y por tanto tengo menos carne para comer...





darwinn dijo:


> Dentro de Iberdrola a 4,506
> 
> Coloco órdenes arriba y abajo y a ver qué pasa, que no voy a poder estar del todo pendiente





vyk dijo:


> 4.000 iberdrolas a 4,505.



¿Alguién más se apunta? Estololevantamosentretodos.es


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

si miras bien también he posteado yo mi orden....1000IBE a 4,502


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Perdon, a 4,502


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/comunicacion/hechosrelevantes/120223_HR_02.pdf


Pongo el link para tener acceso luego desde el movil y leerlo. En la cnmv aun no han registrado ni los de gamesa ni iberdrola ni mediaset previsiblemente se publicaran despues de la junta general. Si alguien encuentra los informes completos que ponga el link, es mas real y util ver los margenes de unas cuentas anuales completas que de unos powerpoint donde la información esta sesgada. Si encontráis los de gamesa ponerme el link e intentare echarles una ojeada.


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

He eliminado orden de GAmesa, no me gusta un pelo....se queda la orden de IBE...y a ver qué pasa...no baja a 4,50..está fuerte la jodía...


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Nuevo juez de la AN marlaska....Estaba cantado el juez mas manipulable.Que tristeza de país.Hoy votin, albertos y compañia deben estar celebrando que Teresa no ha sido votada. Abierta la veda a la corrupcion

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Feb 2012)

otra vez el server.........


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Venga 5000 IBEs a 4.52... espero que no estemos haciendo el tonto


----------



## AssGaper (23 Feb 2012)

Menudo petardazo estoy presintiendo.Estoy expectante a los hechos. Suerte a lso que estéis a largos :S


----------



## tortilla (23 Feb 2012)

Esto es el hilo de bolsa de burbuja o la junta de accionistas de Ibertrola?


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Ahora mismo lo segundo... (^_^)


----------



## tortilla (23 Feb 2012)

Buscadme un puesto de esos donde no se hace nada y se cobra mucho, rollo asesor externo del consejo o algo asi, y con tarjeta de gastos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

De todas formas como maneja la gente por aquí...uno compra 5000 acciones de IBE, el otro 4000 acciones sin despeinarse... Hay nivel, oye.


----------



## tortilla (23 Feb 2012)

En lugar de pisos aqui se compran acciones. 

Nivel sera el dia que alguien se haga con el control de una compañia, espero mi asiento de asesor externo.


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Tampoco tiene porque ser uno solo, pero estamos hablando de cifras alejadas unos pocos ordenes de magnitud, eche cuentas...

Por otro lado... ¿Porque nadie iba a tener que despeinarse para comprar acciones? Mi no entender.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Volvemos con los coltos en ibertrola , digo IBEX :baba:


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De todas formas como maneja la gente por aquí...uno compra 5000 acciones de IBE, el otro 4000 acciones sin despeinarse... Hay nivel, oye.



Creo recordar que en la última bajada a 4,50 ghkghk compró del tirón más de 10.000 sin despeinarse.

Luego las soltó pronto, a 4,60 o así, pero vamos, si se ve que aquí no hay mucho cadaver financiero.

Seguro que hay hasta alguien de clase media y todo >


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

los datos de paro semanal ligeramente mejor de lo esperado , la gran esperanza gringa


----------



## diosmercado (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los datos de paro semanal ligeramente mejor de lo esperado , la gran esperanza gringa



Es año electoral, y haran lo posible por bajar esta estadistica. Echaran de las listas al que sea necesario.

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

el euro-dolar no puede por enesima vez con la clavicular :baba:


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Creo recordar que en la última bajada a 4,50 ghkghk compró del tirón más de 10.000 sin despeinarse.
> 
> Luego las soltó pronto, a 4,60 o así, pero vamos, si se ve que aquí no hay mucho cadaver financiero.
> 
> Seguro que hay hasta alguien de clase media y todo >



Oiga, que yo solo pongo lo que me tiran al plato cuando me arrodillo a pedir


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Dentro con 1.000 acciones a 4,516,,,,ya que la orden de 4,502 no hab~ia forma que entrase, no me quiero quedar fuera no vaya a ser que haya un rebotito guapo...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro con 1.000 acciones a 4,516,,,,ya que la orden de 4,502 no hab~ia forma que entrase, no me quiero quedar fuera no vaya a ser que haya un rebotito guapo...



no lo creo , mas bien espero guano del bueno ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro con 1.000 acciones a 4,516,,,,ya que la orden de 4,502 no hab~ia forma que entrase, no me quiero quedar fuera no vaya a ser que haya un rebotito guapo...



Por lógica (y experiencia propia le digo), que bajará inmediatamente a 4,5... :o:o
Por lo menos eso hacen los leoncios que tengo yo mirando mi pantalla todos los días...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

¿Adivináis quien iba corta en Gamesa, y le saltó ayer el SL?
:´´´´´´´´(


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo creo , mas bien espero guano del bueno ienso:



Ya, por si acaso tengo el cargador para soltar mas leuros, como el BCE::

Es que he visto como ha abierto Bovespa y no me quiero quedar fuera, a ver si los gringos van a hacer lo mismo

Bovespa | Bovespa Indice | Bovespa



pecata minuta dijo:


> Por lógica (y experiencia propia le digo), que bajará inmediatamente a 4,5... :o:o



Si, si ya me ha pasado mãs de una vez...de hecho me juego un café a que dejando la orden se me cruzaría....me ha pasado con el SAN más de una vez....::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo creo , mas bien espero guano del bueno ienso:



Como haya guano vamos a cantar unos cuantos de este hilo la canción de los Iberdrólicos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro con 1.000 acciones a 4,516,,,,ya que la orden de 4,502 no hab~ia forma que entrase, no me quiero quedar fuera no vaya a ser que haya un rebotito guapo...



Estampida gacelera a la boca del león...

A ver si conseguimos matarles de la indigestión!!!

PD: vaya peponazo de mediaset hoy, de perder casi un 5% a ganar más de un 1%...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

asi que la vieja estrategia de la gacela suicidosa eh ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Estampida gacelera a la boca del león...
> 
> A ver si conseguimos matarles de la indigestión!!!
> 
> PD: vaya peponazo de mediaset hoy, de perder casi un 5% a ganar más de un 1%...



Que pasada...

Master of chicharro


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

lo mio es impresionante, toda la manhana de espectador...compro y a los 2 minutos...el guano...

lo siento iberdrolos!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

a puntito de romper la alcista de corto plazo en el ibex , objetivo zona 7500-7600 :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Como haya guano vamos a cantar unos cuantos de este hilo la canción de los Iberdrólicos.



Vaya preparando la partitura y repártala.
He entrado a 4,505, no con tanto como por ahí, yo soy muy modesto. 500 acc.


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Vaya ostión le acaban de meter a SAcyr señores.

Seguramente haya sido el del rivero vendiendo parte de su paquetito :XX::::Aplauso:::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

sinceramente no entiendo las ganas de comprar un blue chip del ibex cuando este demuestra terrible debilidad :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Hoygan ,¿no estarán intentando coger el cuchillo cayendo con las ibertruños? 
En mi humildíssiisiisissisisisima opinión, al menos toca los 4.46€. Ok, es sólo un 1%, pero si los pierde nos vamos a los 4.2€. 

Suerte!

PS. Nunca conseguí exportar los datos de prorealtime


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya ostión le acaban de meter a SAcyr señores.
> 
> Seguramente haya sido el del rivero vendiendo parte de su paquetito :XX::::Aplauso:::



Me parece que, más grandes o más pequeñas, la ensalada de hostias es prácticamente general.

::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

y lo peor es que estamos rompiendo la alcista de corto plazo en el ibex y el guano ya no pararia hasta la zona 7600 :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Me parece que, más grandes o más pequeñas, la ensalada de hostias es prácticamente general.
> 
> ::::::



Hombre la bajaron un 4-5% de repente, la ostia ha sido bastante gorda.


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

pop en 3....

por suerte quité orden de gamesa a 2,775...se habr~ia cruzado y tal y como está la cosa....miedo miedito miedo....

las ibe irán para nuestros hijos....sin stop ni nada...

como el Sr. José...

Ese entró a 3,60 en GAmesa, no?? :ouch:


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Qué dolor las Abengoas del Sr. Votin.....hoy está siendo una escabechina...no queriamos guano?? 

Pues aquí lo tenemos..jeje


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Votin vendió o le han mandrileado?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

er guano a llegado bravo :Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Guanazo jajajajaj


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Como un campeón, dentro en Yingli largo en 4.11$, poca carga SL en su sitio


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

4,48 nossas ibedrolinhas


----------



## tatur (23 Feb 2012)

ibex en 8500 mi apuesta es que hoy no baja de esa zona


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 4,48 nossas ibedrolinhas



aguantando de esa manera , no conseguira nada , reze para que rebotemos en zona 7500-7600 sino ya no las volvera a ver a ese precio en años ienso:


----------



## vigobay (23 Feb 2012)

Bye bye Hanwha,el SL fuera. Sigo con el UNG subiendo y al acecho de Bank of guano que esta casi a punto


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

tatur dijo:


> ibex en 8500 mi apuesta es que hoy no baja de esa zona



hemos roto la alcista de corto , mi apuesta es que lo romperemos muy claramente , 8450 o por ahi estara el cierre


----------



## lokeno100 (23 Feb 2012)

alguien sabe por qué el ibex se desploma a estas horas tan rápido?.


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aguantando de esa manera , no conseguira nada , reze para que rebotemos en zona 7500-7600 sino ya no las volvera a ver a ese precio en años ienso:



No me sea pájaro de mal aguero, Sr. MV....esto bajará ahora y subirá en otro momento...no veo a IBE como una Sacyr de la vida...

El cuidador del pop haciendo su trabajo:Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Puede ser una buena oportunidad de compra ahora..si aguanta


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

no se fien de los gringos , son unos pendejos , estan aguantando hasta el cierre europeo y luego ya guanearan en serio


----------



## tatur (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hemos roto la alcista de corto , mi apuesta es que lo romperemos muy claramente , 8450 o por ahi estara el cierre



nos apostamos algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No me sea pájaro de mal aguero, Sr. MV....esto bajará ahora y subirá en otro momento...no veo a IBE como una Sacyr de la vida...
> 
> El cuidador del pop haciendo su trabajo:Aplauso:



para el ibex manejo el nivel de 5200-5300 que los tocara en algun momento , no digo que esta sea la buena , pero de que llegaremos no lo dude


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 4,48 nossas ibedrolinhas



Tranquilo Sr. Faraico, que, para cuando mi hija sea mayor de edad (tiene ahora 10 añitos), hemos remontado.
A lo hecho pecho. Y sin stop, como dios manda.


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Vamos vamos que nos vamos, poner SL es de pobres hahahha


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

En los 1353 está el julian muñoz...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tranquilo Sr. Faraico, que, para cuando mi hija sea mayor de edad (tiene ahora 10 añitos), hemos remontado.
> A lo hecho pecho. Y sin stop, como dios manda.



ya en serio , de verdad le digo que esa no es la forma de operar , para empezar no se de donde sale esa entrada , cuando lo que tenemos es un ibex bajista de manual y si no lo puede ver es que aun no esta capacitado para invertir


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Feb 2012)

Bueno, voy a ir preparando las camisetas del guanazo, que aún tengo por ahí las plantillas  La de GAM cae fijo... -10%... ¿donde está Tonuel cuando se le necesita? :ouch:

A ver si invocándole...


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> si miras bien también he posteado yo mi orden....1000IBE a 4,502











Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Alguién más se apunta? Estololevantamosentretodos.es




Estoy leyendo el informe de ibe.Segun veo ha mejorado su posicion global aun asi entre la compra de ibr, parte de elektro y la crujida de impuestos que esta pagando en españa y reino unido sus beneficios han caido. A mi entender mal vendio su paticipacion gasista en eeuu y ha puesto demasiados molinos en un pais donde la energia esta muy liberalizada, mala jugada. Parece que scottish power y energy est las ha pagado muy caras. Su expansion en brasil es otra historia ,parece que esta aprendiendo de sus errores pasados, si sale bien deberia ser favorable para el grupo.Lo importante es que sus ventas han crecido y a un ritmo superior que su deuda, ademas segun desprende el informe su flujo de caja se ha incrementado.A un ritmo constante del 3% en unos 8 años sus ventas deberian acercarse a los 40000 mill.Habra que esperar a que se publiquen las cuentas anuales completas.Por cierto dentro de la página de iberdrola en la seccion OLA uno se puede inscribir para recibir informes y conseguir la tarjeta de asistencia para votar.Yo ya me he inscrito, mandare mi voto testimonial por correo. 
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Feb 2012)

MV no se cansa de hacer el ridículo?

Salió esta mañana de su "operativa" @8630, y según salió bajo 90 puntos el indice.

Ya se que en su operativa (1000 puntos según ustec) un 10% no es importante pero vamos...


----------



## colombo1122 (23 Feb 2012)

Vaya hostiazo la bolsa 
Mañana vamos a ver un color verde muy bonito,es hora de comprar sacyr,gamesa,iberdrolas y abengoas,con la que dudo es con acs asi que voy a pasar de esta.Amosh a ver como nos va.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

los gringos son unos pendejos , parece que aguantan bien , pero cuando cierre europa ellos guanearan de lo lindo 8:


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> MV no se cansa de hacer el ridículo?
> 
> Salió esta mañana de su "operativa" @8630, y según salió bajo 90 puntos el indice.
> 
> Ya se que en su operativa (1000 puntos según ustec) un 10% no es importante pero vamos...



JAjaja es que es ridículo el notas :XX:

Ahora entrará corto y esto subirá ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> MV no se cansa de hacer el ridículo?
> 
> Salió esta mañana de su "operativa" @8630, y según salió bajo 90 puntos el indice.
> 
> Ya se que en su operativa (1000 puntos según ustec) un 10% no es importante pero vamos...



200 pipos que me lleve :baba: 

pero lo importante es la tendencia , se carga cortos con mas apalancamiento y ya esta , aunque hubiese sido mucho mejor un rebotito y asi cargar desde mas arriba 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Comprada otra participacion del fondo patrio" precio de cierre de hoy".Leones podeis hundir el indice a cierre y recomprar mañana un servidor os estara muy agradecido

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (23 Feb 2012)

OSTIA PUTA SACYR jajaja, patada in the pecho spartan style.

¿Muerto viviente profeta? :Baile: Se debe estar tocando ustec señor MV.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Vaya ostiazo las abengoas
y el caso es que no se porque
mandrilado me han,incluso he comprado mas y ademas IBE
Follado y abandonado me he cual el JOSE de las GAMESAS
Pero por lo menos el fue avisado
Buena entrada las gamesas cuando lleguen a 2,48
no os gasteis toda la pasta


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

HOLY SHIT ABENGOA estoy pensando comprar ha roto soporte y todo


----------



## Seren (23 Feb 2012)

Gamesa -11,85:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> OSTIA PUTA SACYR jajaja, patada in the pecho spartan style.
> 
> ¿Muerto viviente profeta? :Baile: Se debe estar tocando ustec señor MV.



pero si el guano se veia venir 

en serio , estas cosas se pueden ver venir sin necesidad de sistemas IA y demas chorradas , pero debe uno ser humilde , solo desde la humildad se puede alcanzar el conocimiento supremo


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Mediaset ya en verde  Entre 3,9-4,1 esta su valor contable, es llegar a esa zona y pillar fuerza

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tatur (23 Feb 2012)

¿alguien puede parar a gamesa?

al final hasta voy agradecer que me saltara el stop esta mañana, perdí la camisa, pero podria haber perdido hasta los calzoncillos.

2.64 y bajando


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si el guano se veia venir
> 
> en serio , estas cosas se pueden ver venir sin necesidad de sistemas IA y demas chorradas , pero debe uno ser humilde , *solo desde la humildad se puede alcanzar el conocimiento supremo*



Esto es lo del oximoron ese, no? ::

Yankees en positivo!


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo las abengoas
> y el caso es que no se porque
> mandrilado me han,incluso he comprado mas y ademas IBE
> Follado y abandonado me he cual el JOSE de las GAMESAS
> ...



Sigues en ibe y abengoa?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

tatur dijo:


> ¿alguien puede parar a gamesa?
> 
> al final hasta voy agradecer que me saltara el stop esta mañana, perdí la camisa, pero podria haber perdido hasta los calzoncillos.
> 
> 2.64 y bajando



para eso esta el SL , felicidades parece que aprendio a poner bien el STOP LOSS :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes por fin un día de guano respetable....Menos mal.

Lo de Gamesa sin nombre, la cantidad de pillados que habrá dejado.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo las abengoas
> y el caso es que no se porque
> mandrilado me han,incluso he comprado mas y ademas IBE
> Follado y abandonado me he cual el JOSE de las GAMESAS
> ...



Yo no cogere ese tren.He leido un poco su informe y lo que muchos periodicos llaman un exito de gamesa para mi es un fracaso a largo plazo.Ha vendido como un poseso molinos el ultimo trimestre y solo ha conseguido poco mas de 50 mill.Tiene unos margenes ridiculos como vestas. A dia de hoy Ibe es un billete al pais fortuna en bicicleta,un trayecto muy lento pero seguro, pero bueno de momento no parece un billete al tanatorio.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (23 Feb 2012)

Pues Sp500 dándose la vuelta y Dow en verde...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Estos gringos  

son unos listillos


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigues en ibe y abengoa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



3400 y 2000 ::

Hasta los ojos ,el culo ya ni lo siento::

Tambien mande 5000 a los hoteles a 2,42 pero no entro,por ahora

Guardare para gamesa a 2,48 que ya le queda poco para rebotar
esta a -14%::


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes por fin un día de guano respetable....Menos mal.
> 
> Lo de Gamesa sin nombre, la cantidad de pillados que habrá dejado.



No lo nombréis más, estoy que me subo por las paredes, me salta ayer el stop en 3,1, se da la vuelta y hoy hasta los infiernos...

Hoy podría ser rica... o por lo menos, clase media. 

Maldito SL.


----------



## Muttley (23 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya ostión le acaban de meter a SAcyr señores.
> 
> Seguramente haya sido el del rivero vendiendo parte de su paquetito :XX::::Aplauso:::



Un 7.6% abajo. Joder. Me han barrido el SL por un centimo. HDLGP. :: -121leuros. Menos mal que solo iba con 620.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues Sp500 dándose la vuelta y Dow en verde...



No se fíen mucho que los leoncios del Ibex aun metían ventas hasta hace muy poco, acaban de comprar y mi (pseudo) IA marca largos pero ya sabemos que el Ibex va a paso contrario de los demás muchas veces.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No lo nombréis más, estoy que me subo por las paredes, me salta ayer el stop en 3,1, se da la vuelta y hoy hasta los infiernos...
> 
> Hoy podría ser rica... o por lo menos, clase media.



Lo siento Pecata... pero piensa en JoseII, que llevaba 20K acciones (creo)... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1353 está el julian muñoz...



Funcionaron

Ahora otra vez nos meteremos de vuelta a los 1370, otra cosa es que lleguen


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

los gringos estan haciendo la jugada de aparentar fortaleza hasta el cierre europedo , para pillar a las pobres gacelas esperanzadas en wall street , luego guanearan de lo lindo :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

Atención relato la novatada que me ha ocurrido por si pudiera ser de utilidad a otro forero

Compro gamesas, a 2, 96 y como buena aprendiz de gacela pongo mi SL a 2,89 y vivo feliz la vida .......

Un día que andaban subiendo pongo orden de venta si llegan a 3,15 y .... sigo viviendo feliz la vida

Hoy entro ... veo las gamesas en el fondo del mar y yo feliz... habrá saltado el SL

Pues NOOOOO mi orden estaba "sin saldo" porque había enviado una de venta al mercado...

Hundida en la fosa Mariana junto con tipos como estos he encontrado mis gamesa


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo siento Pecata... pero piensa en JoseII, que llevaba 20K acciones (creo)... :ouch:



¿Quién es JoseII?
Ese es peor que yo...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quién es JoseII?
> Ese es peor que yo...



Un forero que me insultaba diciendo que era un gañan mentiroso por decirle
que las gamesas se irian a 2,48 ,no aparecera para pedir perdon pero sus 20.000 gamesas a 3,6 le han dado un buen dia

Por cierto
El culo ya ni me lo encuentro con las abengoas
y el caso es que no se porque bajan tanto


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Y para el que no se acuerde de Pandoro es lo más parecido a....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Quién es JoseII?
> Ese es peor que yo...



Un forero, que entró un par de veces, para decir que la bolsa estaba alcista a LP y que los cracks como Koplowitz, no ponían SL. Compró +20K acciones a 3,3x€ (creo).


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

por curiosidad e visto el grafico de gamesa , no me atrevo a dar una prediccion , pero veo la cosa muy chunga a perdido los minimos :ouch:

veo guano del bueno ahi ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

¿y que ha pasado con las GAM para que las haya abierto en canal Pandorito?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Un forero que me insultaba diciendo que era un gañan mentiroso por decirle
> que las gamesas se irian a 2,48 ,no aparecera para pedir perdon pero sus 20.000 gamesas a 3,6 le han dado un buen dia
> 
> Por cierto
> ...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Un forero, que entró un par de veces, para decir que la bolsa estaba alcista a LP y que los cracks como Koplowitz, no ponían SL. Compró +20K acciones a 3,3x€ (creo).



Ese día debí de perdermelo...
La bolsa puede estar todo lo alcista que quiera, pero las gamesas pueden guanear independientemente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

En este foro somos caballerosos en la discusión, y honorables en la victoria. 
Dejemos que en el pecado de la soberbia e ignorancia, esté la penitencia.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2012)

Pilla

Gamesa 2,659 -0,404 -13,19 %	
sacyr valle. 3,120 -0,290 -8,50 %
abengoa 14,390 -1,020 -6,62 %
acs 23,055 -1,185 -4,89 %
iberdrola 4,490 -0,175 -3,75 %


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Un forero que me insultaba diciendo que era un gañan mentiroso por decirle
> que las gamesas se irian a 2,48 ,no aparecera para pedir perdon pero sus 20.000 gamesas a 3,6 le han dado un buen dia
> 
> Por cierto
> ...



1) por su deuda 700% su pn
2) estan castigando el cambio regulatorio a las primas renovables donde las solares ganaban mucho.

Lo siento mucho amigo, es usted un buen fundamentalista, ha acertado de pleno el objetivo de gamesa.
Mucha suerte

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por curiosidad e visto el grafico de gamesa , no me atrevo a dar una prediccion , pero veo la cosa muy chunga a perdido los minimos :ouch:
> 
> veo guano del bueno ahi ienso:



Muy amable, muchas gracias siga insistiendo muchas veces que así subiran :Aplauso::Aplauso::cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Muy amable, muchas gracias siga insistiendo muchas veces que así subiran :Aplauso::Aplauso::cook:



veo guano y dolor en gamesa pero mucho mucho .

servida


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

Los primeros objetivos de intra a largo en BBVA me dan sobre los 6.45. 

Pero creo que esto es mucho más profundo. Pero como siempre día a día..ya veremos.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto
> El culo ya ni me lo encuentro con las abengoas
> y el caso es que no se porque bajan tanto



Idem con las SAN ::::


----------



## AssGaper (23 Feb 2012)

Gamesa -13,32
Sacyr Vallehermoso -8,59
Abengoa	-6,52
Acs	-5,01
Iberdrola	-3,82

Brutal

Los sorpredente que lso bonos soberanos españoles estan bajando. El de 3 años a -1,37% el de 5 -1.09% y el de 10 años, -0.55%


Apertura eeuu: fisher no ve necesaria una qe3 - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

Como aparezca Condor riéndose esto se hunde... :cook:

GAM está para entrar largo, después de una caida del 14%, mañana rebotará, no? :X


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Acojonante mis almirall iberpapel en verde y las mediaset a puntito y con el guanus maximus y yo en ninguna como accionista como buena gacela que soy

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1) por su deuda 700% su pn
> 2) estan castigando el cambio regulatorio a las primas renovables donde las solares ganaban mucho.
> 
> Lo siento mucho amigo, es usted un buen fundamentalista, ha acertado de pleno el objetivo de gamesa.
> ...



Se el riesgo de las abengoas,su alto prestamo de acc 
pero eso tambien puede ser su cohete hacia arriba porque la empresa esta bien
Lo de las solares no va con ABG,SU NEGOCIO ESTA FUERA DE HISPANISTAN
en un 78%

Como primicia ,veras el hostion del POP hasta 1,5 
le viene la mas gorda del ibex


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Feb 2012)

Pregúntele a Botín, que dice que se va a acoger a las buenas practicas propuestas por el ministro. A saber la mierda que tiene en balance xD


pecata minuta dijo:


> Idem con las SAN ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> GAM está para entrar largo, después de una caida del 14%, mañana rebotará, no? :X



O no... a saber.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se el riesgo de las abengoas,su alto prestamo de acc
> pero eso tambien puede ser su cohete hacia arriba porque la empresa esta bien
> Lo de las solares no va con ABG,SU NEGOCIO ESTA FUERA DE HISPANISTAN
> en un 78%
> ...



Para mi es mas peligrosa la palanca que lleva en su balance del 700x de deuda. La empresa no esta mal del todo.Pop ni con un paljo que las que caen mucho muchas veces son las que mas rebotan, pero es un juego muy peligroso.Visto lo visto intentare ser mas puntilloso en mis exigencias a una empresa y por ende en mis entradas.Mucha suerte con las abg. Al final entraste en ibe?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como aparezca Condor riéndose esto se hunde... :cook:
> 
> GAM está para entrar largo, después de una caida del 14%, mañana rebotará, no? :X



Eso nunca se sabe, ya no hay referencias por abajo donde colocar el SL. Se podría trazar un canal descendente usando los máximos decrecientes, proyectar una directriz bajista que sirviera como soporte y tal. Pero _too much risk_ para confiar en ese análisis, ¿no cree?

edito para decir que además el volumen ha sido gordote-gordote....


----------



## darwinn (23 Feb 2012)

Algo me dice que si mañana estamos verdes, no me sorprendería


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Joder con lo de las buenas prácticas de los cojones. Si los bancos no van a perder ni un duro! Se lo van a descontar como deducciones (si he entendido bien). Al final pagamos el pato todos. En fin, voy a mirar como se fabrican cocteles de esos con gasolina en el internete....


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Me pregunto que sera de Mcfly de buena se libro con las sacyres.Fue listo y nos hizo caso, vale mas ser temeroso que ambicioso en este mundo tan incierto.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O no... a saber.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso nunca se sabe, ya no hay referencias por abajo donde colocar el SL. Se podría trazar un canal descendente usando los máximos decrecientes, proyectar una directriz bajista que sirviera como soporte y tal. Pero _too much risk_ para confiar en ese análisis, ¿no cree?



Deduzco que el emoticono utilizado no era el adecuado... ::


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Algo me dice que si mañana estamos verdes, no me sorprendería



A mi me jodería pero tampoco me sorprendería.

No conseguimos guanear como Dios manda (certificado por tounel, por cierto, desaparecido desde que probo a entrar largos...)


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder con lo de las buenas prácticas de los cojones. Si los bancos no van a perder ni un duro! Se lo van a descontar como deducciones (si he entendido bien). Al final pagamos el pato todos. En fin, voy a mirar como se fabrican cocteles de esos con gasolina en el internete....



Tres ingredientes que los griegos conocen bien:
Botellas de cristal de cocacola, gasolina, piedras y tela....el resto lo dejo a tu imaginacion 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

Y el euro haciendo cosas raras....como molaría un final de sesión de esos de 150 puntos ibex abajo....

Por cierto, ya tengo mi "premio" en camino, me ha costado mil llamadas y pedirlo a la conchinchina pero llegará en nada.(estaban agotados en todos sitios, claro BBB)

Pan-europ ya no digo más. Si alguien quiere subo foto con foro de fondo, en cuanto llegue.:baba:

P.D. Lo digo porque hay gente amante de esos juguetitos por aquí.:rolleye:


----------



## tatur (23 Feb 2012)

el ibex se ha anclado en los 8500 y dice que no se mueve


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Vamos ver (como diria mi buena madre Willow) Gamesa ahora mismo es un chicharro que se esta yendo a la mierda por la via rapida, mucho ojito con entrar ahi si no se controla bastante de esto.

Lo peor de todo es que la volatilidad de los chicharros suele ser bastante atractiva para los novatos por aquello de "si compro en resistencia y vendo en soporte a la frecuencia que va esto me forro en dos dias" ERROR, si la horquilla no es amplia las comisiones se llevan mucho, y a nada que falles estas a cero. Para colmo, si el chicharro se esta despeñando ES QUE SE ESTA DESPEÑANDO.

Esta es una de las lecciones mas importantes que tuve que aprender hace ya algun tiempo (que tampoco mucho)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder con lo de las buenas prácticas de los cojones. Si los bancos no van a perder ni un duro! Se lo van a descontar como deducciones (si he entendido bien). Al final pagamos el pato todos. En fin, voy a mirar como se fabrican cocteles de esos con gasolina en el internete....



Ya, ya, yo no he dicho lo contrario, pero la mierda en los balances sigue ahí. Por otro lado lo de las deducciones entiendo que sera como cuando compensamos perdidas nosotros, asi que perder perderan, pero menos.

Pd: perdón por la falta de tildes pero está fallando la tecla.


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Vamos ver (como diria mi buena madre Willow) Gamesa ahora mismo es un chicharro que se esta yendo a la mierda por la via rapida, mucho ojito con entrar ahi si no se controla bastante de esto.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que la volatilidad de los chicharros suele ser bastante atractiva para los novatos por aquello de "si compro en resistencia y vendo en soporte a la frecuencia que va esto me forro en dos dias" ERROR, si la horquilla no es amplia las comisiones se llevan mucho, y a nada que falles estas a cero. Para colmo, si el chicharro se esta despeñando ES QUE SE ESTA DESPEÑANDO.
> 
> Esta es una de las lecciones mas importantes que tuve que aprender hace ya algun tiempo (que tampoco mucho)



Las gamesas son como las preferentes, los últimos que han llegado se las han quedado, ahora solo les queda rezar y que se recuperen, porque poquita gente las quiere después de la demostración que han hecho:

Unos días de dilatación de ojales con carantoñas, creando un suelo fiable y luego TO PADENTRO


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y el euro haciendo cosas raras....como molaría un final de sesión de esos de 150 puntos ibex abajo....



O 150 arriba... casi mejor 
Así, culos rotos por todas partes.


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2012)

Mañana a ver qué vela nos deja la semana, podría ser la del cambio:


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O 150 arriba... casi mejor
> Así, culos rotos por todas partes.









Tiene razón en este mundo hay gente con mu mala leshe::::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

estos gringos nos deben un gap a la baja , tal vez mañana :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

Mañana que es viernes, vendrá pepón a desearnos buen fin de semana.
Y las gamesas +10%.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...4-millones-de-euros-en-2011-el-144-menos.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mañana a ver qué vela nos deja la semana, podría ser la del cambio:



Con el susto que llevo .... no me diga eso que lo vendo todo
::


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

Que sufrimiento, por dios, que acabe esto ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que sufrimiento, por dios, que acabe esto ya.



Donde tienes a la pequeñaja? en la guardería...?


----------



## jchopinn (23 Feb 2012)

Repito la pregunta, por si alguien me la sabe responder.
Tengo cuenta en ig y en cmc. Parece ser que las garantias de esta ultima son inferiores a la otra, pero no tengo claro cual de las dos es mejor en cuanto a comisiones , etc.. 
Preguntaros cual os parece mejor para operar con valores, indices, materias primas...
O si sabéis alguna otra que interese mas.
saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

"Quien se acuesta con las Gamesas, amanece con Pandoro..."


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2012)

ACSCONST:







Si ayer comentaba que en el medio plazo este valor seguía muy bajista, ahora ya podemos ir acotando niveles de giro para el corto plazo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con el susto que llevo .... no me diga eso que lo vendo todo
> ::



Mantenga la calma, es mejor no tomar decisiones en caliente. Que emp tiene en cartera?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

Pues esto no es nada, porque en USA no se mueve para atrás ni a coger aire.

Como tengan su necesario retroceso, acompañado de un paseo del euro por debajo de 1.30, va a ser de espanto.


----------



## FranR (23 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Repito la pregunta, por si alguien me la sabe responder.
> Tengo cuenta en ig y en cmc. Parece ser que las garantias de esta ultima son inferiores a la otra, pero no tengo claro cual de las dos es mejor en cuanto a comisiones , etc..
> Preguntaros cual os parece mejor para operar con valores, indices, materias primas...
> O si sabéis alguna otra que interese mas.
> saludos



Lo siento, uso distinta plataforma según donde esté metido, pero de esas poco te puedo decir.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

jchopinn dijo:


> Repito la pregunta, por si alguien me la sabe responder.
> Tengo cuenta en ig y en cmc. Parece ser que las garantias de esta ultima son inferiores a la otra, pero no tengo claro cual de las dos es mejor en cuanto a comisiones , etc..
> Preguntaros cual os parece mejor para operar con valores, indices, materias primas...
> O si sabéis alguna otra que interese mas.
> saludos



Lo siento, ni idea


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Con el susto que llevo .... no me diga eso que lo vendo todo
> ::



Tenemos todos los ingredientes para meternos un hostión descomunal. No tiene por qué ser ya mismo, pero tampoco tiene por qué no, pues en estos momentos el sentimiento de mercado ya está lo suficientemente alcista como para caer.

No me gusta anticipar escenarios, pero en este caso estaba lo suficientemente convencido como para comentarlo y todos estos días lo he recordado añadiendo eso de "el medio plazo es el medio plazo y el corto es el corto", pues a menudo se le da una trascendencia innecesaria a gestos que forman parte del día a día del mercado, pero que a duras penas influyen en la tendencia y fondo del mismo.

Por supuesto puedo equivocarme, como tantas otras veces.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mantenga la calma, es mejor no tomar decisiones en caliente. Que emp tiene en cartera?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues Gamesas agggg, pero no muchas 1000
BME
Abertis
BBVAs (esas no puedo quitarmelas, tienen vida propia)
Royal Dutch
y ahora como usanas deje las hawaianas y las netflix y esas cosas y se me ocurrio meterme en banco mediano Wells Fargo...

Me entran ganas de cerrar todo y ... volver a empezar...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

apuesto por gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

Para los "Acerolos" sustituirán el cable de acero del ascensor por nanotubos de carbono... Estáis perdidos

Japón pretende construir un ascensor hacia el espacio


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

Sin comentarios...







Saludos...


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2012)

Sobre GAMESA:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-117.html#post5577107

Un intento es un intento, es algo que tampoco me canso de repetir porque en su momento lo aprendí en cursillos intensivos de pago jeje, por eso lo prudente era esperar a la superación de los 3,60 para buscar los 4,30, recorrido más que atractivo. Si os fijáis ha cumplido con el doble techo que marcaba en el gráfico, de hecho sobradamente.

A corto plazo ha encontrado soporte en el suelo del canal en el que se mueve los últimos meses:


----------



## Estilicón (23 Feb 2012)

Parte de guerra de hoy:

- La operación "me siento segurooo" si bien ha aguantado, no ha rebotado. La entrada en largo en 3,004 se ha cerrado en 3,007. No cubro la totalidad de las comisiones :cook:.

- Operación corto en ABG, éxito tras entrar después de romper los 15 euros (lo siento Votin, pero ya dije ayer que llevaba varios días siguiéndola, aunque ya estoy fuera).

El domingo ya comenté en este mensaje sobre ABG, 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5830682-post3237.html

que las voces que escucho me decían lo siguiente: 



> En los últimos 5 o 6 meses ha iniciado un periodo lateral moviéndose más o menos entre los 16 y los 18 euros, pero veo probable que haya sido un periodo de pausa antes de reanudar la tendencia "jefa" que es hacia abajo. Parece haberse roto el triángulo lateral de estos últimos meses.*Todos esos visos me apuntarían a una tendencia hacia el sur* en las próximas semanas.
> 
> En cuanto a sus niveles, por abajo veo como *inmediato los 15 euros*, *después estarían los 14,30 o por ahí*, y más abajo los 13 - 13,30. Por arriba, el más próximo son los 16 euros aprox.



Si ya os lo decía yo ::.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: MV cierra cortos, habrá que arrearle con todo lo gordo



Siyalodecíayo! :: 

Y ahora vamos al lio...

el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión, aunque bajista, no ha tenido excesivo volumen, tal vez algo más de lo habitual pero está más o menos en la línea de ayer. 

Sin camuflaje han vendido 135 contratos a las 15:30 en 8520.

Con el camuflaje han vendido 291 contratos a las 10:45 en 8640-8610 y esto es todo por hoy, he notado un volumen muy amplio en operaciones muy pequeñas contra el volumen grande, incluso el camuflado.

El saldo máximo del día se ha hecho a las 9:05 y el mínimo a las 17, es decir que el día ha sido una cuesta contínua donde apenas se ha metido volumen a la contra, a partir de las 17 si que hemos tenido ya bastantes compras pero no han movido el saldo más alla de unos 100 contratos, algo bastante ridículo si tenemos en cuenta que el saldo mínimo del día ha sido de 1077 contratos.

En subasta han vendido unos 48 contratos.

En resumen, sesión tobogán la de hoy, donde se vende mucho sin contrapartida, veo bastante distribución en estos momentos y la veo desde hace unos días, así que de momento no hay señal de que las cosas vayan a cambiar, estamos bajista y punto. El saldo ha quedado muy vendedor, la subasta no tanto y el precio ha quedado por la parte baja pero algo lejos de mínimos del día, como no veo que sea una situación perfecta, para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas en la primera parte de la jornada.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Gamesa -12% 

Dios mio


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Feb 2012)

Bueno, entrada en corto @1.3300 en el eur usd esperando el 1,3000 a ver si se da antes de mañana al cierre


----------



## Estilicón (23 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues esto no es nada, porque en USA no se mueve para atrás ni a coger aire.
> 
> Como tengan su necesario retroceso, acompañado de un paseo del euro por debajo de 1.30, va a ser de espanto.



Yo también he pensado varias veces eso. 

Estamos donde estamos y los americanos no han corregido nada de la subida de 3000 puntos que llevan. El día que les diera por corregir, aunque sea un 38% fibo, ¿a donde mandan al ibex?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo también he pensado varias veces eso.
> 
> Estamos donde estamos y los americanos no han corregido nada de la subida de 3000 puntos que llevan. El día que les diera por corregir, aunque sea un 38% fibo, ¿a donde mandan al ibex?.



a-1000 ::, donde se merece estar.:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2012)

Siempre pasa igual :XX: 

Cuando posteo pidiendo movimiento....se menea en sentido contrario :XX:

Gafe del foro soy!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo también he pensado varias veces eso.
> 
> Estamos donde estamos y los americanos no han corregido nada de la subida de 3000 puntos que llevan. El día que les diera por corregir, aunque sea un 38% fibo, ¿a donde mandan al ibex?.



El ibex no se ,pero a mi me hacen un buen roto
En cuanto a ABG,aqui tiene razon quien gana dinero y no mas
y la razon es obstusa ,asi es ::

Ya veremos las prestadas que le han metido ,porque para tanto volumen deben
haber metido por lo menos 300k o mas
Mientras de fundamentales este bien la empresa rebotara,lo jodio seria que estuviera en numeros rojos
Lo de gamesa ha sido del todo desproporcionado y ha arrastrado a IBE

En ABG el grafico de referencia prestadas/precio accion me hacia pensar que 
rebotaria al alza ,se veia un menor numero de prestadas y descensos(leones comiendo)
Me equivoque,en vez de tirar como un cohete a 15,85 salto al lado contrario


----------



## Estilicón (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El ibex no se ,pero a mi me hacen un buen roto
> En cuanto a ABG,aqui tiene razon quien gana dinero y no mas
> y la razon es obstusa ,asi es ::
> 
> ...



No soy quien para dar consejos a nadie ni recomendar nada, porque no tengo ni idea de esto.

Pero en cuanto a ABG, cógete un gráfico a un par de años o así. No hace falta que sea muy detallado. Fíjate que cuando está en tendencia a la baja es capaz de caer unos 3 o 4 enteros en un mes (no de seguido claro, hay pullbacks por medio y tal) y a renglón seguido ahí rebota 2-3 para arriba. Lo vas a ver varias veces. Al menos yo lo veo así. 

Y otra cosa. Ya te lo ha dicho más gente y es verdad. A la hora de entrar asume que la operación puede salir mal y antes de entrar ten en cuenta cual es el punto donde admitir el error y que la cosa no salió como esperabas. Pon stops. Son clave. De verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2012)

Barbas vs Gargamel

De Guindos se reunirá mañana con Bernanke, presidente de la Fed - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...-a-la-CNMV-la-venta-de-acciones-de-Sacyr.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...-a-la-CNMV-la-venta-de-acciones-de-Sacyr.html
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Cuando los peq accionistas van el hace mucho que volvio.Emppresas con estos balances mejor ni tocarlas.Made in Spain

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Feb 2012)

Bonito gráfico el de las PRISAS.

No ha llegado a pegarse el hostión de las GAMESAS, pero casi (más de un 8%).

Otra cosa, las IBE aguantan los 4,50 pero malamente, veo mucho dolor ahí, igual tendriamos que nombrar a algún gurú del foro para el consejo de administración, ¿no?


----------



## darwinn (23 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Bonito gráfico el de las PRISAS.
> 
> No ha llegado a pegarse el hostión de las GAMESAS, pero casi (más de un 8%).
> 
> Otra cosa, las IBE aguantan los 4,50 pero malamente, veo mucho dolor ahí, igual tendriamos que nombrar a algún gurú del foro para el consejo de administración, ¿no?



Hombre, no sé ustedes pero yo tengo un SL en 4,43. 

Quien dijo miedo habiendo hospitales!! :


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

el euro-dolar pepon , sin duda es la presion que mete el petrolio ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

me esta acojonando el petrolio , parece que estamos a las puertas del ataque :ouch:


----------



## bronx5 (23 Feb 2012)

La única que ha aguantado hoy ha sido inditex, y yo las vendí hace 3 días... en fin, antes era tocar los 69 y para abajo, y ahora los aguanta... aunque no creo que por mucho, o eso espero.


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

1 recorte de rtve....los jueves echaran los clasicos clasicos.....primer recorte de series...Cuando acabe el año veremos que queda de sus series y presentadores estrella y enchufados.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Lupo (23 Feb 2012)

Sacyr: -9.09
Menudo hostión, ahora mismo su valor en 3.1000
Pensais que Sacyr está ya en las últimas????


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Hombre, no sé ustedes pero yo tengo un SL en 4,43.
> 
> Quien dijo miedo habiendo hospitales!! :



Yo para ibe no tengo sl.No voy a vender una empres rentable por debajo de su valor contable a no ser que empecemos a pegarnos tiros en europa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Astur147 (23 Feb 2012)

Puedo preguntaros una cosa?

De dónde puedo sacar el % de deuda y de fondos propios a precios de mercado de una determinada empresa del ibex?

Si tenéis alguna web que tenga una base de datos decente agradecería muchísimo el link :fiufiu: También estoy liado con el "Ratio Q" ... ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Astur147 dijo:


> Puedo preguntaros una cosa?
> 
> De dónde puedo sacar el % de deuda y de fondos propios a precios de mercado de una determinada empresa del ibex?



De cual quieres saberlo? Hay varias opciones, calculandolo a mano viendo sus cuentas anuales o tb tienes infomercados y business week.Yo miro principalmente ventas,price to book,price to sales,margen bruto,roe,roa, deuda sobre pn y per

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Astur147 (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De cual quieres saberlo? Hay varias opciones, calculandolo a mano viendo sus cuentas anuales o tb tienes infomercados y business week.Yo miro principalmente ventas,price to book,price to sales,margen bruto,roe,roa, deuda sobre pn y per
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Del SAN ,


Muchas gracias, voy a mirar ambas. Si te acuerdas de alguna mas me sería de muchísima ayuda! Mil gracias!!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo para ibe no tengo sl.No voy a vender una empres rentable por debajo de su valor contable a no ser que empecemos a pegarnos tiros en europa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es que no lo entiendo,le quitan 8 millones de prestadas y baja?????
Lo mismo para abengoa,en menor medida
Lo de gamesa lo de siempre hoy le han metido otro medio millon de prestadas,normal que baje
¿quien prestara la acciones de gamesa? a este ritmo tendra mas capital prestado
que en manos de accionistas.

Lo de ibe solo se entiende porque gamesa tire de ella hacia abajo y el gacelio se acojone ¿ pero lo de abg ,por que?
Aqui hay mucho tomate y yo no tengo prisa por vender::
Por cierto,compre 2000 de ibe a 4,501


----------



## diosmercado (23 Feb 2012)

Joder el euro, se esta yendo muy fuerte. A este paso catamos los 1370 del sp hoy. Usa viene fuerte, no se si por la subida del euro o porque, pero ya estan pasando los 1360.

El brent cierra casi en 124. Esta siguiendo la misma progresion de 2008, ojala acabe igual.

O mucho cambia esto o nos vamos a echar unas risas antes de semana santa.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Joder el euro, se esta yendo muy fuerte. A este paso catamos los 1370 del sp hoy. El brent cierra casi en 124. Esta siguiendo la misma progresion de 2008, ojala acabe igual.



es lo malo de operar con divisas , muchas veces no se guian por tecnico .

en este caso sube por la presion del petrolio que sube como un cohete :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Astur147 dijo:


> Del SAN ,
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, voy a mirar ambas. Si te acuerdas de alguna mas me sería de muchísima ayuda! Mil gracias!!



De la banca ni lo intentes, funciona al reves activo y pasivo.Es mas factible ver su valor contable su ventas y su per para ver la viabilidad del negocio. No hay deuda como tal ya que ellos son la deuda en si misma.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde tienes a la pequeñaja? en la guardería...?



Por las mañanas va a la guardería, hoy por la tarde estaba dormidita, ajena al guano... 

¿Qué tal las cositas a su caucito?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De la banca ni lo intentes, funciona al reves activo y pasivo.Es mas factible ver su valor contable su ventas y su per para ver la viabilidad del negocio.
> 
> *No hay deuda como tal ya que ellos son la deuda en si misma*.*
> *
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Esta frase es digna del misterio de la Santísima Trinidad. Misticismo puro


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Feb 2012)

Endesa sigue respondiendo bien al canal bajista que indicabamos hace unos días.





Vamos en otro post con Abengoa..


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Cuando guaneen los yankis, donde estará el suelo del churribex, esa es la cuestión.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, entrada en corto @1.3300 en el eur usd esperando el 1,3000 a ver si se da antes de mañana al cierre



Espero que hayas puesto SL porque pepón ha aparecido, y menudo subidón.


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Joder si es que tengo una flor en el culo...  mañana los Iberdrolos me parece que vamos para arriba


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Joder si es que tengo una flor en el culo...  mañana los Iberdrolos me parece que vamos para arriba



Yo mas bien un capullo en la punta de ciruelo ::
Rosas rojas 

Mañana sera un dia sangriento :cook:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Feb 2012)

Y ésto decíamos el sábado de Abengoa contra la opinión general "fundamental" del foro:


VOTIN dijo:


> Y abengoa?










Doble techo muy de libro, en concreto uno en 17,40 y otro en 17,39..perfecto podría decirse. Activado recientemente y con un objetivo en torno a los 14,5 inicialmente. Qué ocurre? que ha tocado el mínimo de una segunda estructura que no dibujo y parece también que se mueve por un canal bajista y los dobles techos-suelos se suelen desactivar-activar hasta cumplir objetivo por lo que sería posible que intentase subir el canal, pero a medio plazo, objetivo muy claro en los 14,5."

Y hoy, como vemos, ha llegado a esos 14,5 sobradamente, objetivo del doble techo (son muy muy fiables)


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Los iberdrolos teneis poco recorrido por eso no os acompaño, 25 cents y gracias y en 2000 acciones son 500€ tras impuestos 400 netos ratio r/r mierdento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por las mañanas va a la guardería, hoy por la tarde estaba dormidita, ajena al guano...
> 
> ¿Qué tal las cositas a su caucito?



Yo estoy de reduccion de jornada hasta octubre, pero creo que me lo quitaran en abril. Entro a trabajar las guardias s las 15h y asi no hace falta llevarlo a la guarderia todavia.
De todas formas, si me lo quitan (que entiendo que es un privilegio), continuare haciendolo y cobrando menos, por lo menos este anyo.

Saludos...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Feb 2012)

Lo raro del dia es que no se pasara JOSE el de las gamesas por el hilo,seria mas ameno
Llorar entre amigos reconforta y todos o por lo menos muchos hemos salido heridos en la lucha de hoy...

JOSE MANIFIESTATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2012)

Ya se lo contare... No vendamos la piel del toro antes de cazarlo, en cualquier caso lo firmaria, mejor 400 de mas que de menos, pero si Ud. puede despreciarlos... me alegro por Ud.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Feb 2012)

dios de mi vida *0.5%* los usanos


----------



## diosmercado (23 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> dios de mi vida *0.5%* los usanos



No se cansan los hijos de puta. Aun despues del cierre tienen chicha. 

Es tremendo lo que estan haciendo, deben estar imprimiendo trillones de toneladas, por que si no otra cosa igual... asi como vuela el euro algo habra.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

los gringos estan distribuyendo en to lo alto , la subida del petrolio es catastrofica


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex rompiendo ::
> 
> Sigue bajando hijo de ***** me vas a hacer el semestre. Vaaamos.



A tomar por culo, cierro posición por encima de 4,6K€.

Paso de esperar más, pájaro a la buchaca.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Feb 2012)

Wowww, el dow raspando los 13.000 ya. Mañana viene un dia caliente.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo raro del dia es que no se pasara JOSE el de las gamesas por el hilo,seria mas ameno
> Llorar entre amigos reconforta y todos o por lo menos muchos hemos salido heridos en la lucha de hoy...
> 
> JOSE MANIFIESTATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yo puedo llorar un rato :´´´´´´´(

Con la novatada que me ha pasado .... Me c.. todos lo huertos de las Gamesas


----------



## vyk (23 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan distribuyendo en to lo alto , la subida del petrolio es catastrofica



No te lo tomes a mal, pero tu pronóstico matutino no se ha cumplido...:ouch:


----------



## faraico (23 Feb 2012)

Pues qué quieren que les diga, yo hoy puedo decir que no ha sido un mal día...


- Venta de A3 para pipas en 4,71. Actualmente en 4,61.
- Retirada orden de compra de Gamesa a 2,78 que me hubiera jodido una pasta.
- Compra de Ibe a 4,52

Digamos que en A3 me ha funcionado el Stop, bendito Stop...y en Gam, la intuición...iban bajando un 10% pero no me fiaba del asunto.

Habrá que ver manhana...buenas noches!

Las hawai me ha parecido verlas muy bajitas....:ouch:


----------



## sarkweber (23 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pues qué quieren que les diga, yo hoy puedo decir que no ha sido un mal día...
> 
> 
> - Venta de A3 para pipas en 4,71. Actualmente en 4,61.
> ...



Las IBE seran a 4.52, por que si no date por jodido. ::


----------



## J-Z (23 Feb 2012)

Mañana igual compro Sacyr o Gamesa ::


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero que hayas puesto SL porque pepón ha aparecido, y menudo subidón.



Pues si, ya probé en mis inicios lo que puede suceder sin stop. 

Me lo reventaron con unos arañazos de los leones. Pero sobreviviré


----------



## Estilicón (23 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo puedo llorar un rato :´´´´´´´(
> 
> Con la novatada que me ha pasado .... Me c.. todos lo huertos de las Gamesas



No entiendo lo que te ha pasado. Si te ha saltado un SL de venta (por ej) y la orden es a mercado, se barre la posición por abajo hasta cubrir todas las acciones que pones a la venta, ¿no?. Entonces no entiendo el caso que pones por el que no se te ha ejecutado. Otra cosa es que tuvieras un "todo o nada" y por eso no se te ejecutó. 

Pero aún así, si la acción sigue bajando debería cruzarse la orden que tenías antes o después y saltar esa condición del SL, ¿no?. ¿No será un problema informático del broker?. Si tu tenías esa orden y no se ejecutó aún pasado todo ese tiempo, lo mismo es un error imputable a la aplicación y puedes reclamar o algo.

¿A alguien más le ha pasado lo de que no le salte el SL?.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No entiendo lo que te ha pasado. Si te ha saltado un SL de venta (por ej) y la orden es a mercado, se barre la posición por abajo hasta cubrir todas las acciones que pones a la venta, ¿no?. Entonces no entiendo el caso que pones por el que no se te ha ejecutado. Otra cosa es que tuvieras un "todo o nada" y por eso no se te ejecutó.
> 
> Pero aún así, si la acción sigue bajando debería cruzarse la orden que tenías antes o después y saltar esa condición del SL, ¿no?. ¿No será un problema informático del broker?. Si tu tenías esa orden y no se ejecutó aún pasado todo ese tiempo, lo mismo es un error imputable a la aplicación y puedes reclamar o algo.
> 
> ¿A alguien más le ha pasado lo de que no le salte el SL?.



A mi un galp(GT dixit xd) me destrozo una bestialidad y me salto de vuelta... Fue doloroso...


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No entiendo lo que te ha pasado. Si te ha saltado un SL de venta (por ej) y la orden es a mercado, se barre la posición por abajo hasta cubrir todas las acciones que pones a la venta, ¿no?. Entonces no entiendo el caso que pones por el que no se te ha ejecutado. Otra cosa es que tuvieras un "todo o nada" y por eso no se te ejecutó.
> 
> Pero aún así, si la acción sigue bajando debería cruzarse la orden que tenías antes o después y saltar esa condición del SL, ¿no?. ¿No será un problema informático del broker?. Si tu tenías esa orden y no se ejecutó aún pasado todo ese tiempo, lo mismo es un error imputable a la aplicación y puedes reclamar o algo.
> 
> ¿A alguien más le ha pasado lo de que no le salte el SL?.




Puse una orden de venta que se activaba al llegar a un nivel, pero dos días después puse una orden de venta "a mercado" a un precio alto por loq eu no se ejecutó pero estaba activa.

Digamos que cuando se activo la orden de venta fue a buscar las acciones y " no estaban" , estaban ya en "el mercado" para venderlas a un precio muy alto que nadie compraba. 



Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi un galp(GT dixit xd) me destrozo una bestialidad y me salto de vuelta... Fue doloroso...



He preguntado si podía ocurrir eso, jeje, ha sido lo primero que he pensado, "Ahora cuando suban patapán las venderán" ...y doble dolor, pero ya está solucionado..

Lo posteo para avisar a otras gacelillas jovenzanas


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es que no lo entiendo,le quitan 8 millones de prestadas y baja?????
> Lo mismo para abengoa,en menor medida
> Lo de gamesa lo de siempre hoy le han metido otro medio millon de prestadas,normal que baje
> ¿quien prestara la acciones de gamesa? a este ritmo tendra mas capital prestado
> ...



Esto es miedo y ambicion la misma historia de siempre.Prestadas no es lo mismo que cortos, viendo las prestadas puedes intuir que algo se cuece en el valor pero rara vez todas las alquiladas son usadas para ese proposito. En el caso de iberdrola porque gamesa como bien comentas es un negocio con margenes peq donde quien mas tiene que ganar es la matriz y eso junto con algunos problemillas en reino unido en su negocio liberalizado pues lastran que no exprima al maximo sus ventas.Aun asi no son tan malos los resultados de iberdrola se ve que esta consolidando sus ventas. Es una emp que cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros y es rentable, pero es un negocio muy lento. Mi objetivo es verlo por encima de 5,1 en el medio plazo y 5,4 a largo. Sobre gamesa a primera hora lo dije son unos resultados pesimos para todo lo que vende.Sobre abengoa he tenido mis reticencias sobre esta empresa fundamentalmente porque ha crecido a la sombra del credito y con la ayuda de una legislacion muy laxa seguramente fomentada por el familiar de un consejero que fue ministro. Que tenga un 700x deuda es algo que me tiro para atras, por otro lado tiene buenos margenes aunque habria que saber cuanto han podido ayudar subvenciones a este respecto. Por eso te aconsejaba stop dinamicos, tiene un futuro algo incierto.Pero bueno hay que mantener la sangre fria y analizar la operativa con todos sus pros y contras, creo que esta en una zona donde otras veces ha rebotado.A corto es muy probable que recupere los 15,30 mañana o el lunes, en tu situacion ese seria mi objetivo por arriba de aqui a2-3 dias y empezaria a pensar tb un sl por abajo.Yo veo muy probables dos escenarios ahora mismo uno que nos lleve a los 8200 y otro que hagamos un rebote muy rapido sobre la zona de 8700.personalmente veo mas factible la 2 opcion y es a lo que he apostado hoy comprando el fondo. Desde una optica fundamental veo mas facil predecir el medio plazo que el corto.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2012)

Quita de Grecia: Venizelos reconoce que se activarán los CDS, pero que a nadie le importa - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues Gamesas agggg, pero no muchas 1000
> BME
> Abertis
> BBVAs (esas no puedo quitarmelas, tienen vida propia)
> ...




Royal duch y wells fargo no he mirado sus cuentas. Lo que si te recomiendo es tener liquidez. Si has arriesgado un % alto de tu patrimonio liquida las que tengan plusvalias, asumiras menor riesgo.
Como negocio el mas seguro es bme pero tambien es el mas inflado, si estas en plusvalias un sp podría darte tranquilidad.BBVA esta muy cerca su valor contable,abertis voy a echar una ojeada ahora.Por cierto a que precios has comprado?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Abertis: Negocio bastante lucrativo, 89% margen bruto y 15% de roe. Sus contras: Su deuda es del 300% en funcion de su patrimonio neto y cotiza al doble de su valor contable, esto y sus amortizaciones es lo que lastran el que no obtenga mayores beneficios (me parece un nivel de deuda excesivo por ello y porque esta por encima de su valor contable pondria un sl eso si bastante amplio ya que es un negocio a priori estable y con futuro). Por ultimo esta controlada por varios accionistas mayoritarios como acs. Mucho animo, en la bolsa no hay que desanimarse hay que mirar la operativa con perspectiva y mantener la sangre fria.Sobre Gamesa esta muy cerca de su valor contable(era cercano a 2,5) si el mercado rebota es probable que recupere terreno.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Royal duch y wells fargo no he mirado sus cuentas. Lo que si te recomiendo es tener liquidez. Si has arriesgado un % alto de tu patrimonio liquida las que tengan plusvalias, asumiras menor riesgo.
> Como negocio el mas seguro es bme pero tambien es el mas inflado, si estas en plusvalias un sp podría darte tranquilidad.BBVA esta muy cerca su valor contable,abertis voy a echar una ojeada ahora.Por cierto a que precios has comprado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Gracias pero no quiero ocasionarle trabajo extra, (a mi eso de mirar los fundamentales me parece muy difícil). 
En realidad me puse una cantidad en la cuenta de valores y en total estoy con ganancias, así que puedo aguantar bien

Las BBVAs como le digo tiene vida propia, esas no puedo venderlas...es una promesa

En Abertis tengo una nimiedad, son cuatro ahorros de mi hija que quiso meterse en esto y me pareció bien... así va aprendiendo, hay tanta incultura económica en nuestro sistema educativo que le servirá de iniciación

Las gamesas son el 15% y si que pierdo, pues las compré a 2,96. 

BME volví a meter la nariz comprando a 21 después del día glorioso del gran subidón. En el ibex no veía nada clara la situación ( El maestro Claca nos guía) y BME me parece un negocio solido alejado de constructoras y bancos. 

Royal Dutch las compré a 27,4 como el petroleo va para subiendo y tenemos el lío de IRak... 

Y las Usanas ya subirán, aunque sea un banco, me pareció que había roto la resistencia y compre a 31,4 $ pero fue una rotura en falso... 

El mayor dolor es para mi honor... :rolleye: bajada de la media conseguida de rentabilidades.... 

Costes de aprendizaje pero lección aprendida, escribiré 100 veces "la liquidez no es mala" ::


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias pero no quiero ocasionarle trabajo extra, (a mi eso de mirar los fundamentales me parece muy difícil).
> En realidad me puse una cantidad en la cuenta de valores y en total estoy con ganancias, así que puedo aguantar bien
> 
> Las BBVAs como le digo tiene vida propia, esas no puedo venderlas...es una promesa
> ...



Escribelo 1000 veces.

Con los años de experiencia se aprende que hay mercado todos los días y oportunidades cojonudas también.

Esperar a la presa es una buena táctica.


----------



## VLADELUI (24 Feb 2012)

Bueno, dia muy liado. Al final mis 10k SAN me han dado 97xx €. Sin hacer declaración claro. No llegaron a 7 pero empecé a sudar ayer. Estoy pensando repartir la cantidad invertida inicial en SAN (me guardo las plusvi) entre Inditex, porque la veo sólida aún cuando la bolsa baja y Telefónica para buscar el dividendo más que nada. ¿Qué os parece?.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

BBVA:







Dilatación o no dilatación, en verdad sigue aguantando la estructura alcista de más corto plazo (demos margen hasta el 6,50 para activar el hch y, por lo tanto, el giro), pero el acuñamiento, el triángulo roto y la proximidad al techo del canal bajista no auguran nada bueno para un precio que se muestra con pocas ganas de subir.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

EURO:







Una posibilidad para nada descabellada, especialmente con el gallardete que parece haber roto al alza en el muy corto plazo.


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias pero no quiero ocasionarle trabajo extra, (a mi eso de mirar los fundamentales me parece muy difícil).
> En realidad me puse una cantidad en la cuenta de valores y en total estoy con ganancias, así que puedo aguantar bien
> 
> Las BBVAs como le digo tiene vida propia, esas no puedo venderlas...es una promesa
> ...



No te preocupes no es ninguna molestia. BBVA esta cerca de su valor en libros,aun asi no deja de ser un negocio rentable,aunque a medio plazo pueda caer, terminara subiendo, es cuestion de tiempo . La cartera que tienes en España no esta mal tienes 2 emp cerca de su valoracion en libros cuyos negocios estan resentidos uno mas que otro y otras dos con negocios estables que cotizan por encima, esto ultimo lo tendria en cuenta para poner sl , simplemente por seguridad,eso si muy muy amplios, en cualquier caso esta opinion es algo muy personal. Para llevar poco en bolsa la verdad te manejas bastante bien. Gamesa yo creo que vale mas de 600 mill como cotiza actualmente pero sus perspectivas de futuro la estan penalizando, a medio plazo deberia recuperar terreno. Yo esperaba que sus resulados hubiesen sido mucho mejores pero aun asi no hay que olvidar que su antigua propietaria vestas y actual competidora hizo hace poco un profit warning y gamesa no, hay se ve la diferencia.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)




----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


>



Jajaja y esa carilla claca???
Creo que si no existiese este hilo sencillamente habria que inventarlo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


>



Ahhhh sr.Claca, se le echaba de menos en esos momentos en los que se le va la pinza....

Por cierto, los soportes son soportes hasta que dejan de serlo.... Fuera de las yingli. Paciencia


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Veremos que nos depara la mañana,la noche fue buena en usa y asia........
esperemos peponazo,por que si no iremos jodidos........


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Viernes negro.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Feb 2012)

Gamesa viene al alza...

PD: Buenos días... o


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Viernes negro.....



Uvas con queesoo, huelen a beesoo....

Uvas con mieeel, huelen a hieeel.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2012)

Hoy puede ser un buen dia para a la mínima subida, salir y salvarse un poco de las cagadillas de ayer.


----------



## Greco (24 Feb 2012)

Nos ha jodido, despues de la hostia algo tendra que corregir, para engañar a cuatro bobos y seguir cual pez de plomo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2012)

Ibex 35
Últ:
8.554,40
Var (% / Ptos):
0,31 %/ +26,70


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esta frase es digna del misterio de la Santísima Trinidad. Misticismo puro


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Redrum
.....


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2012)

"Yo no estoy encerrado aquí con vosotros..."

"VOSOTROS estáis encerrados aquí conmigo."


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

Gamesa a lo suyo. -3.18%


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)




----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

perdon por los escuetos mensjes, pero a combinacion, tsblet muestrario de p...llas, es muy jodio


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

Joder Gamesa... Que me caliento y compro media empresa!! Está al mismo camino del 5 que del 0...


----------



## Greco (24 Feb 2012)

Pues yo no la compraria ni con su dinero...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder Gamesa... Que me caliento y compro media empresa!! Está al mismo camino del 5 que del 0...



Hazle una opa a JoseII..


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Greco (24 Feb 2012)

Huy que poco empuje tiene esto... y el DAX subiendo un 1%, puta mierda de chicharro Dios.


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Pesailla en ibex stret -5%


----------



## tatur (24 Feb 2012)

el ibex ayer se mostro fuerte en los 8500 y acaba de frenar alli, veremos cuanto aguanta


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Feb 2012)

.
HOY han sido buenos los leoncios y me han dejado coger mis 10 puntitos del EuroStoxx muy fácil. Gap al alza con muy poquita fuerza y enseguida a cerrarlo. Feliz fin de semana para tod@s (Las plusvis se suponen):


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2012)

Hoyga, un respeto, que yo aún no he cerrado el día... no se da cuenta del porculo que da a los demás, cuando ellos aún están operando y sale el listo de turno a decir que ya ha cerrado la tienda de ultramar.... _oh wait_.


:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HOY han sido buenos los leoncios y me han dejado coger mis 10 puntitos del EuroStoxx muy fácil. Gap al alza con muy poquita fuerza y enseguida a cerrarlo. Feliz fin de semana para tod@s (Las plusvis se suponen):


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2012)

Indra presenta reultados y batacazo. ¡¡Un 8%!!

Cuando yo trabajaba allí valia 20 euros la acción....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, un respeto, que yo aún no he cerrado el día... no se da cuenta del porculo que da a los demás, cuando ellos aún están operando y sale el listo de turno a decir que ya ha cerrado la tienda de ultramar.... _oh wait_.
> 
> 
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



.
HOYGA, que yo me quiero hacer pro-trader solo por la envidia que le tengo de las veces que comenta que a las 10 ya está a sus cosas ... Para un día que cierro yo antes.

Y Vd. tenga cuidado ahí fuera, ya sabe que los leoncios le persiguen:


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Menuda maquina de vender tef.Ni una sola del ibex igual sus ventas ni cash flow.Con la reduccion de costes llevada a cabo en dos años deberia dar beneficios record. Despues de reducir personal ya solo queda reducir deuda.Voy a pensarme seriamente abordar este barco.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menuda maquina de vender tef.Ni una sola del ibex igual sus ventas ni cash flow.Con la reduccion de costes llevada a cabo en dos años deberia dar beneficios record. Despues de reducir personal ya solo queda reducir deuda.Voy a pensarme seriamente abordar este barco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Yo de ti no lo haria,hay quien estan apostando a 12 de cotizacion.....
Por cierto los nuevos niveles de gamesa,entre 2,5 y 3,00 con perspectiva negativa....
Las ABG,estan a su rollo,como el lunes no presenten resultados muy buenos
a la vista de la mala leche que gasta el mercado me temo lo peor o lo mejor si 
los resultados son buenos,el 3º trimeste fue bueno y subio 1 € al presentar resultados trimestrales,
Pero esta vez me parece que el pesimismo aumenta:


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Agárrense los machos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/288039-obama-planea-subir-impuestos-dividendos-del-15-al-45-a.html


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Agárrense los machos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/288039-obama-planea-subir-impuestos-dividendos-del-15-al-45-a.html




Bajada de cotizacion y tal,compras de leones ,ventas de la gazelada para
posterior retirada del proyecto y buena caja leoncia
Eso esta muy visto


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Agárrense los machos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/288039-obama-planea-subir-impuestos-dividendos-del-15-al-45-a.html



Ya no sabe uno si el colega este es muy imbécil, muy ignorante o muy listo...


----------



## bluebeetle (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pesailla en ibex stret -5%



_Pescailla_ en Elm Street


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

Venga parriba que no se diha, usa y dax recuperan lo perdido dias atras. Esto es tremendo. Ni una misera semana de caidas.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bajada de cotizacion y tal,compras de leones ,ventas de la gazelada para
> posterior retirada del proyecto y buena caja leoncia
> Eso esta muy visto



Ya, pero en cuanto lo lea keynesian, nos empieza a dar la murga con que hasta en Estados Unidos tributan más los dividendos, y al final los perroflautas que nos gobiernan tomarán ejemplo. 

Como obviamente las plusvalías se quedarán como están, si no suben más, todo el mundo acabará feliz y contento: los arriba que pueden escaquearse, porque ya habrá un sistema impositivo redistributivo y les dejarán en paz, mientras pagan la fiesta el puñado de gilipollas que estamos en el medio. Los de abajo, porque siguen sin pagar ni un duro, pero pueden decir ¡que se jodan! a los que tienen un par de euros disponibles para algo más que pagar comida y techo. 

Y nosotros porque estaremos aquí, pagando impuestos como imbéciles, recibiendo palos de bombillos ocasionales porque nos lo pasamos bien pese a todo, sosteniendo a una de las mejores empresas nacionales (BME) y permitiéndonos algún que otro capricho ocasional. 

Que por cierto, dada la frecuencia con la que los empresarios se cuelgan la medalla de que todo lo hacen por mantener el nivel de empleo, no sé por qué coño nos dan tantos palos a nosotros por nuestra afición al gintonic y al champagne (por lo menos en mi caso), si lo hacemos para mantener al sector de la restauración y los ultramarinos finos. :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Agárrense los machos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/288039-obama-planea-subir-impuestos-dividendos-del-15-al-45-a.html



la "guerra" sector publico vs sector privado esta en marcha. El primero quiere sobrevivir a costa del segundo, y subir impuestos parece lo mas facil. Recortar en gastos superfluos derivados del clientelismo y amiguismo no se les pasa por la cabeza.

En Roma, en plena decadencia, un emperador declaro toda riqueza y bien propiedad del estado. Lamentablemente, la historia se repite una y otra vez. Es lo que pasa cuando los gestores/administradores se acostumbran a gastar sin pensar en pagar lo que deben, se creen que la politica gobierna la economia :rolleye:

ps: a los buenos dias!


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder Gamesa... Que me caliento y compro media empresa!! Está al mismo camino del 5 que del 0...



Por alusiones: Si está a 2,5 entonces está al mismo camino de 5 que de 1,25.

Fdo: El talibán logarítmico.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

ALOPE:







HCH clarísimo.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ALOPE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quién? Dónde?
El Dax, el ibex, el eurodolar... que quiero aprender?


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Agárrense los machos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/288039-obama-planea-subir-impuestos-dividendos-del-15-al-45-a.html



ya lo dice tu firma, estamos rodeados de fiscalizadores::


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> la "guerra" sector publico vs sector privado esta en marcha. El primero quiere sobrevivir a costa del segundo, y subir impuestos parece lo mas facil. Recortar en gastos superfluos derivados del clientelismo y amiguismo no se les pasa por la cabeza.
> 
> En Roma, en plena decadencia, un emperador declaro toda riqueza y bien propiedad del estado. Lamentablemente, la historia se repite una y otra vez. Es lo que pasa cuando los gestores/administradores se acostumbran a gastar sin pensar en pagar lo que deben, se creen que la politica gobierna la economia :rolleye:
> 
> ps: a los buenos dias!



De todas formas es un gesto a la desesperada. Parece que ya tiene claro que va a perder las elecciones y está haciendo gestos hacia su cueva, porque en USA los negros son el sector que más valora las ayudas y las subidas de impuestos, además de populismo barato poniéndose a cantar rock'n'roll para dárselas de enrrollado.

Yo de el me pondría una gorra al revés y me subiría a un monopatín con un grandísimo loro al hombro lleno de diamantitos de pega :XX:


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Venga, un poco de amor para el foro, el NIKKEI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ni margen ni nada, resistencia petada con el IBEX en el mismo sitio. Lleva ya un 6% de subida y, aunque sigue pintando bien, puede que ya le vaya tocando purgar parte del arranque alcista.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Quién? Dónde?
> El Dax, el ibex, el eurodolar... que quiero aprender?



Cuando cuelgue chorradas, no me hagas ni calvo. No por nada ¿eh? Pero sí por todo, ya sabes.


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Feb 2012)

Las IBE cuesta abajo y sin frenos...

Nos estamos cubriendo de gloria con esa entrada.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Las IBE cuesta abajo y sin frenos...
> 
> Nos estamos cubriendo de gloria con esa entrada.



Menos mal que la carga fue corta..............
No damos ni una,con suerte me quito algo de las abg,tambien cargue ayer y eso 
es ya mucha carga y riesgo para esta cabra de valor...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ALOPE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en blanco y negro se ves aun mas claro


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

IBERDROLA:







Todavía no ha dado ninguna opción a los largos. Lateral en el corto plazo, que ya debería relevar al triángulo como pauta conductora.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Feb 2012)

hoy no veo claro que estan preparando los leoncios. el bund parece que esta intentando girarse al alza. pero ya digo que no lo veo nada claro. sera que esta todo el mundo esperando que la merkel y el junker no jodan la mañana en su reunion?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

Yo creo que hay una serie de HCHi.....


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> la "guerra" sector publico vs sector privado esta en marcha. El primero quiere sobrevivir a costa del segundo, y subir impuestos parece lo mas facil. Recortar en gastos superfluos derivados del clientelismo y amiguismo no se les pasa por la cabeza.
> 
> En Roma, en plena decadencia, un emperador declaro toda riqueza y bien propiedad del estado. Lamentablemente, la historia se repite una y otra vez. Es lo que pasa cuando los gestores/administradores se acostumbran a gastar sin pensar en pagar lo que deben, se creen que la politica gobierna la economia :rolleye:
> 
> ps: a los buenos dias!



disculpe el emperador fue Calígula?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpe el emperador fue Calígula?



no lo recuerdo, lo lei en un articulo que no encuentro ahora mismo. pero caligula fue del 37-41 dc. Yo le hablo del 200 al 400 d.c
Sino recuerdo mal, diria que fue un emperador de los que provenia de la misma legion, no de la clase noble de roma. Ya sabe, todo por mantener el estado, que consumia los ingresos con las pensiones de las legiones.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

> dijo:


> Por alusiones: Si está a 2,5 entonces está al mismo camino de 5 que de 1,25.
> 
> Fdo: El talibán logarítmico.



Hoyga, que me pierdo. Si sube un 100% vale 5, si baja un 100% vale 0. Si gana 2,5 euros vale 5, si pierde 2,5 vale 0... 

O eso, o me ven en breve manifestandome pidiendo calefaccion porque he vuelto al cole...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que me pierdo. Si sube un 100% vale 5, si baja un 100% vale 0. Si gana 2,5 euros vale 5, si pierde 2,5 vale 0...
> 
> O eso, o me ven en breve manifestandome pidiendo calefaccion porque he vuelto al cole...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Si se multiplica por dos vale 5, si se divide por 2 vale 0............oh wait, al cole.

en 2,5 esta igual de cerca de irse al 5 que al 2, siempre escalar logaritmica siempre en bolsa, que luega pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que me pierdo. Si sube un 100% vale 5, si baja un 100% vale 0. Si gana 2,5 euros vale 5, si pierde 2,5 vale 0...
> 
> O eso, o me ven en breve manifestandome pidiendo calefaccion porque he vuelto al cole...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Inténtelo aplicar con una subida de 150% a ver que pasa... :8:


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Esto me recuerda algo que ayer lei en un periolisto. Decia algo asi como, "se espera una posible bajada del 120%", una bajada del 120%, eso seria guano maximus geronimus.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Las iberdrolas estas me parece a mi que vamos a tardar en verlas a 5 eurillos
Por cierto,Janus esta desaparecido,esperemos que no le hicieran mucho daño ayer


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Si se multiplica por dos vale 5, si se divide por 2 vale 0............oh wait, al cole.
> 
> en 2,5 esta igual de cerca de irse al 5 que al 2, siempre escalar logaritmica siempre en bolsa, que luega pasa lo que pasa.



Pero es que lo del 50% lo dicen ustedes, yo he dicho que a 2,50 esta a la misma distancia de 5 que de 0. Nunca hable de porcentajes sino de valores absolutos... Y sigo creyendo no estar equivocado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Esto me recuerda algo que ayer lei en un periolisto. Decia algo asi como, "se espera una posible bajada del 120%", una bajada del 120%, eso seria guano maximus geronimus.



Eso lo he oido yo un monton de veces, "ha bajado mas de un 100% en x tiempo...", pero no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo he dicho. Soy de letras, pero a eso llego.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las iberdrolas estas me parece a mi que vamos a tardar en verlas a 5 eurillos
> Por cierto,Janus esta desaparecido,esperemos que no le hicieran mucho daño ayer



Estará ocupado, luego se lee el hilo y postea 10 post del tirón. 
Le harían la pupa que quisiera asumir con el binomio carga-SL. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5LSTc-5Fn_Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Lo que esta claro es que 
gamesa ayer hizo muchos prisioneros,
su guaneo jodio a IBE mas de la cuenta,
Telf sigue su cuesta abajo hacia los 12
,ABG ni se sabe hasta el lunes
Amadeus rebota de maximos hacia abajo,quien pusiera cortos ganaria pasta
A3,en guano maximo
NH,esperando la subida del ibex para rebotar......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero es que lo del 50% lo dicen ustedes, yo he dicho que a 2,50 esta a la misma distancia de 5 que de 0. Nunca hable de porcentajes sino de valores absolutos... Y sigo creyendo no estar equivocado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tranqui Sr. ghkghk :rolleye:, lo que pasa es que escala logarítica se dice que 6 está a una distancia 2 de 3 y de 12 ya que 6*2=12 y 6/2=3. 
Al menos así lo entiendo yo.
De hecho podemos definir la distancia logáritmica como el logaritmo del cociente de precios d=log(P1/P2). 
*
d1=log(6/2)=log2=log(12/6)=d2*​

coroloario: 0 está a una distancia infinita de 6, ya que d=log(6/0)=inf
(siendo puristas indeterminada, pero se hace a la idea,¿no?)


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tranqui Sr. ghkghk :rolleye:, lo que pasa es que escala logarítica se dice que 6 está a una distancia 2 de 3 y de 12 ya que 6*2=12 y 6/2=3.
> Al menos así lo entiendo yo.
> De hecho podemos definir la distancia logáritmica como el logaritmo del cociente de precios d=log(P1/P2).
> *
> ...



O poniendo un ejemplo espacial: estaríamos a la misma distancia de acercarnos al núcleo de un átomo de la punta de nuestra nariz que a salirnos del sistema solar


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Madre mia .....almirall+10%. Que ha pasado hoy?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que
> gamesa ayer hizo muchos prisioneros,
> su guaneo jodio a IBE mas de la cuenta,
> Telf sigue su cuesta abajo hacia los 12
> ...



Tef solo me plantearia una entrada por debajo de 12 y con.muy poca carga, no deja de ser una empresa con un 250% de deuda. Con abengoa creo que probablemente terminaras en verde a corto plazo,en cuyo momento las soltaria como alma que lleva el diablo, sin mirar atras, pase lo que pase. Voy a intentar mantenerme en liquidez o como mucho jugar un poco con el indice mientras busco emp eficientes, solidas, poco endeudadas y no burbujeadas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Emulando a mi "compañeroh" FranR cuelgo la grafica del dax con los niveles aqui comentados, y todo con el excel, es que el amigo guillermin puertas cuando se pone saca cosas muy interesantes.






Ghkghk no te voy a contestar, porque tienes una moto con tres ruedas, y eso demuestra que no sabes contar, te sobra una rueda


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2012)

¿último ataque al 8.475?. Que se decidan que quiero empezar el fin de semana...


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tranqui Sr. ghkghk :rolleye:, lo que pasa es que escala logarítica se dice que 6 está a una distancia 2 de 3 y de 12 ya que 6*2=12 y 6/2=3.
> Al menos así lo entiendo yo.
> De hecho podemos definir la distancia logáritmica como el logaritmo del cociente de precios d=log(P1/P2).
> *
> ...



No digo yo que no, pero si nos abstraemos de porcentajes y logaritmos... Gamesa es un coche que viene de Milan (30 euros) y esta en Valencia (2,5 euros). Castellon y Gandia estan ambos a 65 kilometros, una al norte y otra al sur (siendo el 5 y el 0 respectivamente). El trayecto recorrido influye en a que distancia estan ambas ciudades respecto de Valencia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Feb 2012)

Que buena, la discusión entre absoluto y relativo... ::


----------



## holgazan (24 Feb 2012)

Telefónica

Resultado neto básico por acción: 1,20€ (-46,7% sobre el año pasado)

Dividendo 1,50€

Tócate los güevos, Urdangarín.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

el olor a guano me a despertado :baba:

que buena pinta tiene la putita ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo yo que no, pero si nos abstraemos de porcentajes y logaritmos... Gamesa es un coche que viene de Milan (30 euros) y esta en Valencia (2,5 euros). Castellon y Gandia estan ambos a 65 kilometros, una al norte y otra al sur (siendo el 5 y el 0 respectivamente). El trayecto recorrido influye en a que distancia estan ambas ciudades respecto de Valencia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yaaaa ya. Pero la escala logarítmica se usa por quienes admiten que el precio en P está a la misma distancia si sube un X% que si baja un X%. 
En un caso el precio tendría que subir un 100% y el en otro bajar un infimnito %



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que buena, la discusión entre absoluto y relativo... ::



El post de LCASC cierra la discusión ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 Feb 2012)

Libro de Eclesiastes,

Capítulo III

"El momento oportuno
3:1 Hay un momento para todo y un tiempo para cada cosa 
bajo el sol:
3:2 un tiempo para nacer y un tiempo para morir, 
un tiempo para plantar y un tiempo para arrancarlo plantado; 
3:3 un tiempo para matar y un tiempo para curar, 
un tiempo para demoler y un tiempo para edificar; 
3:4 un tiempo para llorar y un tiempo para reír, 
un tiempo para lamentarse y un tiempo para bailar; 
3:5 un tiempo para arrojar piedras 
y un tiempo para recogerlas, 
un tiempo para abrazarse
y un tiempo para separarse; 
3:6 un tiempo para buscar
y un tiempo para perder, 
un tiempo para guardar y un tiempo para tirar; 
3:7 un tiempo para rasgar y un tiempo para coser, 
un tiempo para callar y un tiempo para hablar; 
3:8 un tiempo para amar y un tiempo para odiar, 
un tiempo de guerra
y un tiempo de paz".


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo yo que no, pero si nos abstraemos de porcentajes y logaritmos... Gamesa es un coche que viene de Milan (30 euros) y esta en Valencia (2,5 euros). Castellon y Gandia estan ambos a 65 kilometros, una al norte y otra al sur (siendo el 5 y el 0 respectivamente). El trayecto recorrido influye en a que distancia estan ambas ciudades respecto de Valencia?



Digamos que hay varias formas de medir las cosas, y la más sencilla no siempre es la "buena".

Ejemplo: Uno entiende que la distancia "normal" en el espacio es la línea recta, pero si vas de Madrid a Nueva York evidentemente no lo haces en línea recta, pues la Tierra es una esfera y para ir en línea recta habría que ir atravesando la tierra por dentro. Y si fuéramos a Nueva Zelanda pasaríamos por el centro de la Tierra, pero obviamente ese no es el camino ni la distancia que interesa.

Otro ejemplo: Google Maps o Vía Michelin. Te dicen cómo llegar a un sitio, y te dan a elegir. El camino más rápido, el camino más corto, el camino más económico, etc. Son diversas formas de medir. Ninguna de ellos es la línea recta porque las carreteras casi nunca son rectas.

En el caso de las acciones, la diferencia de precio no es una buena forma de medir distancias porque no es indicativa de lo fácil o difícil que es llegar de un precio a otro. Se sabe que es igual de difícil que una cosa multiplique su valor por dos a que divida su valor por dos. Por eso, de 2,5 a 5 hay la misma "distancia" que de 2,5 a 1,25.

Recuerde: Si va siempre en línea recta se saldrá de la carretera o atravesará la tierra por dentro.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

vamos ibex :Baile:

objetivo minimo en zona 7600


----------



## The Hellion (24 Feb 2012)

Me he equivocado. 





Esto debe ser el hilo de usuarios de los Cuadernos Rubio de ejercicios. Yo buscaba el thread de los especuladores que hablan de gintonics.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no me dirá que no es más divertido!



The Hellion dijo:


> Me he equivocado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando se marchan Maese Pollastre, Mr. Janus, Lord FranR y Comrade Mulder, quedamos los de pincho tortilla y cerveza en el bar con el palillo entre loh dienteh ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

> dijo:


> Digamos que hay varias formas de medir las cosas, y la más sencilla no siempre es la "buena".
> 
> Ejemplo: Uno entiende que la distancia "normal" en el espacio es la línea recta, pero si vas de Madrid a Nueva York evidentemente no lo haces en línea recta, pues la Tierra es una esfera y para ir en línea recta habría que ir atravesando la tierra por dentro. Y si fuéramos a Nueva Zelanda pasaríamos por el centro de la Tierra, pero obviamente ese no es el camino ni la distancia que interesa.
> 
> ...



Ghkghk tiene razon. Estais buscando tres patas al gato.Estais confundiendo bajar un 100% es decir perder todo con bajar un 50%.Pruncipalmente porque estais multiplicando y dividiendo por 2 y eso es erroneo.Para entender un % hay que partir de su origen( si quieres decir un activo subira un 9% es lo mismo que decir 9/100 o qye subira 0,09 en tantos por uno pero a esto tienes que sumar la base antes de multiplicarlo es decir 1+0,09=1,09) Ahí esta el fallo del resto de hipotesis.Apoyo a ghkghk en su argumentacion. En el caso que nos concierne os lo demostrare con numeros:
2,5*(1+1)=5
2,5*(1-1)=0

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ghkghk tiene razon. Estais buscando tres patas al gato.Estais confundiendo bajar un 100% es decir perder todo con bajar un 50%.Pruncipalmente porque estais multiplicando y dividiendo por 2 y eso es erroneo.Para entender un % hay que partir de su origen( si quieres decir un activo subira un 9% es lo mismo que decir 9/100 o qye subira 0,09 en tantos por uno pero a esto tienes que sumar la base antes de multiplicarlo es decir 1+0,09=1,09) Hay esta el fallo del resto de hipotesis.Apoyo a ghkghk en su argumentacion. En el caso que nos concierne os lo demostrare con numeros:
> 2,5*(1+1)=5
> 2,5*(1-1)=0
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Volvemos a diferencia entre absoluto y relativo ::


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estais confundiendo bajar un 100% es decir perder todo con bajar un 50%.



Yo creo que nadie está confundiendo eso. Los porcentajes son los que son y se calculan como se calculan, y en eso estamos de acuerdo.

Lo que decimos precisamente es que los porcentajes tradicionales no son una buena medida para saber cómo de "lejos" o "cerca" está un precio de otro precio cuando se trata de acciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2012)

He leído todos los posts seguidos y me duele la cabeza.
La que has liado, ghkghk, compra 100.000 gamesas y dejate de líos.


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Gin :baba:


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

Cuando de verdad existe diferencia es al comparar un interes simple con otro compuesto o capitalizado.Es decir no es lo mismo subir dos años un 20% cada año que subir un 40% en dos años.Ejemplo 1000(1,2)^2=1440 sin embargo 1000(1,4)=1400. Por este motivo si en bolsa pierdes un 50% de tu patrimonio no necesitas una subida del 50% para recuperarlo sino una del 100%,simplemente gracias a la magia del interes compuesto capitalizado a lo largo de los periodos u operaciones.Asunto zanjado Ahora a hablar de bolsa y ver cuanto voy a tener que capitalizarme los proximos años para compensar esas ibes 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Feb 2012)

Ponzi, como te vea Pecata ese *hay*, te excomulga... :S

PD: Debes de ser del norte, muchos hacen ese error...


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Una ronda a mi cuenta:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Feb 2012)

Digamos que para corregir la bajada del 12,67% de ayer en GAMESA hoy tendría que subir un 14,5%...

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponzi, como te vea Pecata ese *hay*, te excomulga... :S
> 
> PD: Debes de ser del norte, muchos hacen ese error...



Modificado  Me has pillado,soy de Cantabria aunque vivo en Madrid.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ponzi, como te vea Pecata ese *hay*, te excomulga... :S
> 
> PD: Debes de ser del norte, muchos hacen ese error...



Siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia de los catalanes, que nos llaman a nosotros "del norte"... ni que Girona estuviera al lado de Cádiz...


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

> dijo:


> Yo creo que nadie está confundiendo eso. Los porcentajes son los que son y se calculan como se calculan, y en eso estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Lo que decimos precisamente es que los porcentajes tradicionales no son una buena medida para saber cómo de "lejos" o "cerca" está un precio de otro precio cuando se trata de acciones.



En un post leí que de 2,5 a 1,25 era el 100% cosa que no es verdad. sin embargo de 1,25 a 2,5 si es un 100% de subida.Esto es debido a la diferencia existente entre el interes simple y compuesto.Si analizas una bajada o una subida por medio de % siempre que sea una sola operacion y por tanto una sola direccion como hizo ghkghk es un analisis valido y correcto. Otra cosa es intentar predecir el rendimiebto de una actividad a traves de %. Este fue uno de los motivos por los cuales la banca durante estos años fue un gran negocio a pesar de prestar el dinero al 1%, a largo plazo el interes compuesto se capitaliza por si solo o lo que es lo.mismo te forras mientras el resto de personas te pagan un activo durante 40 años.Por esto es muy importante no tener grandes perdidas en el patrimonio personal ya que es muy dificil recuperarlas a traves de operaciones remuneradas con un tipo simple. Ademas es este uno de los motivo por el cual doy tanta importancia al endeudamiento empresarial.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Gin :baba:



Athos, Porthos y Aramis. Solo falta D'Artagnan


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Digamos que para corregir la bajada del 12,67% de ayer en GAMESA hoy tendría que subir un 14,5%...
> 
> Saludos...



Al analizar 2 operaciones estas utilizando el interes compuesto.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia de los catalanes, que nos llaman a nosotros "del norte"... ni que Girona estuviera al lado de Cádiz...



Eres Cantabra?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Athos, Porthos y Aramis. Solo falta D'Artagnan



Si, si, tu dame mecha que yo ya me prendo .

Que no falten tampoco.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

Los gringos vienen regalados:

LARGOS: 91.657325% - CORTOS: 8.342675%


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Si, si, tu dame mecha que yo ya me prendo .
> 
> Que no falten tampoco.



Tiene buena pinta. Nunca he probado un Gin-tonic.Para una gacela poco documentada en ese mundillo...Que primera aproximación recomendaríais?
Soy mas de hacer mis propios mojitos con diferentes frutas.

Os pongo los enlaces para los accionistas de iberdrola:

Iberdrola lanza una herramienta 'on line' para comunicarse permanentemente con el accionista


https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCJUNTAISISREG


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

La ultima, es muy dulcita, copa grande y fria, hielo, el toque de citrico/fruta segun, y tonica decente. Es algo cara, quizas la que mas de todas esas, pero no es nada seca, y como primera aproximacion entras por la puerta grande. En el corte ingles a razon de 34 euros botella.

Ibertrola os esta troleando.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

llegaron los gringos , estos nos deben una ronda de guano


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

Discrepo....para empezar con el Gin Tonic...primero pídase un Gin Tonic de Larios o Gordons con Tónica Schweppes. Bien cargadito.


Bébaselo.


Luego pruebe las que le recomiendan los compis de aquí y verá como no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Es como empezar a comer ibérico de bellota desde el principio...no sé, le veo más gracia saber primero que existen otras cosas a las que se llama por el mismo nombre pero...no son lo mismo.

Haga lo que haga, que sea con moderacióno


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llegaron los gringos , estos nos deben una ronda de guano



Espera sentado, por lo menos hasta las 16:00 nada, y de ahi en adelante me huelo lo mismo.

El oil sigue en vertical.


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

iberdrolos, siento deciros que hasta junio/julio no tenemos dividendo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Espera sentado, por lo menos hasta las 16:00 nada, y de ahi en adelante me huelo lo mismo.
> 
> El oil sigue en vertical.



el petrolio no sube porque la economia este mejorando y con eso suba la demanda , bueno fuera


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Discrepo....para empezar con el Gin Tonic...primero pídase un Gin Tonic de Larios o Gordons con Tónica Schweppes. Bien cargadito.
> 
> 
> Bébaselo.
> ...



A mi personalmente no me gusta la ginebra, pero mi experiencia (de ya hace muuucho tiempo) es la de Larios, para colmo tampoco me gusta la tónica. El caso es que este post me deja intrigado y a lo mejor no me gusta la ginebra por mi mala experiencia.

A pesar de todo tengo por aquí una botella de Beefeater (¿que tal esta?) que compré para cuando venía un amigo de visita y nunca se me ha ocurrido probarla, yo soy más de Ron, a ver si hago la prueba un día.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el petrolio no sube porque la economia este mejorando y con eso suba la demanda , bueno fuera



Hombre en ningun momento he dicho eso, ni lo pienso.


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Espera sentado, por lo menos hasta las 16:00 nada, y de ahi en adelante me huelo lo mismo.
> 
> El oil sigue en vertical.





Si el oil no para de subir que pasa?, eso es como decían con los pisos que no paran de subir no?. Creo que están repartiendo guano en el ibex para merendar.


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gusta la ginebra, pero mi experiencia (de ya hace muuucho tiempo) es la de *Larios*, para colmo tampoco me gusta la tónica. El caso es que este post me deja intrigado y a lo mejor no me gusta la ginebra por mi mala experiencia.
> 
> A pesar de todo tengo por aquí una botella de *Beefeater* (¿que tal esta?) que compré para cuando venía un amigo de visita y nunca se me ha ocurrido probarla, yo soy más de Ron, a ver si hago la prueba un día.



Con eso limpio el baño, no te digo mas. Como los chorros del oro me quedan.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Si el oil no para de subir que pasa?, eso es como decían con los pisos que no paran de subir no?



Pues imagino que en algun momento ciertos paises no puedan pagarlo. Podria ocurrir algo similar a 2008... ahi dejo la pregunta.


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues imagino que en algun momento ciertos paises no puedan pagarlo. Podria ocurrir algo similar a 2008... ahi dejo la pregunta.



Una vez escuché que España tuvo que usar su reserva que tiene, porque se gastaba en grandes cantidades, ¿Cuál creéis qué es el límite, en precio para que pase algo raro?


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Si el oil no para de subir que pasa?, eso es como decían con los pisos que no paran de subir no?. Creo que están repartiendo guano en el ibex para merendar.



A ti que te pasa???
Solo apareces cuando hay guano para saludar??

Pues si,llevamos tortas hasta en las iberdrolas de ponzi


----------



## lokeno100 (24 Feb 2012)

Dejo una pregunta abierta: Si el petróleo subiera cada dos por tres, podrían aparecer especulatas del petróleo, que especularan con su valor, ha pasado alguna vez?


----------



## atlanterra (24 Feb 2012)

Tranquilo, el petróleo va a subir un poco mas y luego va a caer.

Hoy o mañana creo que marcará máximos a corto.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tranquilo, el petróleo va a subir un poco mas y luego va a caer.
> 
> Hoy o mañana creo que marcará máximos a corto.



:bla::bla: Rápido, rápido vendan las petroleras


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

Bueno pues usa empuja y el resto a rebufo. No hay ******** me piro a deshacerme del coche (llevo un mes pensando que hacer con el).

Apuesto a un ibex verde o plano.


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi personalmente no me gusta la ginebra, pero mi experiencia (de ya hace muuucho tiempo) es la de Larios, para colmo tampoco me gusta la tónica. El caso es que este post me deja intrigado y a lo mejor no me gusta la ginebra por mi mala experiencia.
> 
> A pesar de todo tengo por aquí una botella de Beefeater (¿que tal esta?) que compré para cuando venía un amigo de visita y nunca se me ha ocurrido probarla, yo soy más de Ron, a ver si hago la prueba un día.



Pues como le dice Tortilla, hay mucha diferencia entre las ginebras al uso y las especiales...pruebe un día una de las que se hablan por aquí...es muuuucho más suave que las otras y perfectamente le pueden llegar a gustar.

Yo soy más de whisky...


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2012)

Joder, joder, que cagada.
Pongo una orden de compra de EURUSD a 1,3416, ha entrado... yo toda contenta porque está subiendo... y me encuentro que la orden entró, pero de VENTA.
Y me lo encuentro ahora a 1,346. Me quiero morir.


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Dejo una pregunta abierta: Si el petróleo subiera cada dos por tres, podrían aparecer especulatas del petróleo, que especularan con su valor, ha pasado alguna vez?



Me ha recordado esta noticia....

Lleg el momento del contango: Citigroup almacena crudo con vistas a un aumento del precio - Cotizalia.com


Aquí explican un poco el artículo

Crisis Energética - El acaparamiento legal de petróleo como negocio y fuente de ingresos extras


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder, joder, que cagada.
> Pongo una orden de compra de EURUSD a 1,3416, ha entrado... yo toda contenta porque está subiendo... y me encuentro que la orden entró, pero de VENTA.
> Y me lo encuentro ahora a 1,346. Me quiero morir.



El Stoxx está girando ligeramente:

LARGOS: 41.657325% - CORTOS: 58.342675%

Ten paciencia y a lo mejor sales bien parada.


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Dejo una pregunta abierta: Si el petróleo subiera cada dos por tres, podrían aparecer especulatas del petróleo, que especularan con su valor, ha pasado alguna vez?



La FSA britnica prohbe ejercer a un broker que provoc, en estado de embriaguez, una fuerte subida del crudo - Cotizalia.com

Nooooo que vaaaa ::::


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

Las hanwha siguen su via crucis (esperemos que rebote antes de que se te cruce el stop, janus....vaya roto).

A3 de momento planas...a apetecible precio siempre que no le de a esto por guanear como ayer.

Y las IBE que no hacen caso al ibex....estancadas en los 4,46.

Prisa plana después del hostión de ayer.

Hay que ver cómo hemos cambiado de SAN a IBE...al menos yo me perdí la subida de 6,17 donde vendí hasta los 6,7 que creo tocó.

Y ahora en 4,50 entro a IBE y no es capaz de recuperarlo....si es que es lo de siempre...hay que subir a valores que estén subiendo...siempre con la tendencia!! pues no, no me lo aprendo....me voy apegar un post it en la frente para que no se me olvide :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La FSA britnica prohbe ejercer a un broker que provoc, en estado de embriaguez, una fuerte subida del crudo - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Nooooo que vaaaa ::::



¿ya está MV operando en UK?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Feb 2012)

Muy interesante opción de largos en FCC en estos momentos que después la explicaré (ha corregio al 50% del enorme marubozu pasado (iba con mucho volumen)) después de haber anteriormente activado un doble suelo, una 2ª estructura de impulso e incluso, puede que un HCH invertido bastante generoso.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Feb 2012)

Y ojo con Ferrovial (finalizando ya el trabajo..) si supera los 9,60 (puede tener un rango de ganancia de 1 €).


----------



## Estilicón (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas es un gesto a la desesperada. Parece que ya tiene claro que va a perder las elecciones y está haciendo gestos hacia su cueva, porque en USA los negros son el sector que más valora las ayudas y las subidas de impuestos, además de populismo barato poniéndose a cantar rock'n'roll para dárselas de enrrollado.
> 
> Yo de el me pondría una gorra al revés y me subiría a un monopatín con un grandísimo loro al hombro lleno de diamantitos de pega :XX:



¿Piensas que Mitt Rommey va a ganar a Obama?. Yo no lo veo.



vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpe el emperador fue Calígula?



Tengo mis dudas. Por un lado sí porque Caligula promulgaba las expropiaciones forzosas, pero por otro lado no, porque habla de "en plena decadencia" y Calígula es de los primeros momentos del Imperio Romano (si no me folla la memoria entre Tiberio y Claudio). Yo creo que el forero "La vida es como perdidos" igual se refiere a Diocleciano y su reforma fiscal.

A ver si nos lo aclara. .


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Para nada descabellada y, de hecho, en estos momentos el fuerte arranque al alza deja la activación de ese segundo con muy buen aspecto. El sentimiento de mercado apoya la subida (_¿El euro subiendo? Cortos, que se rompe _:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx está girando ligeramente:
> 
> LARGOS: 41.657325% - CORTOS: 58.342675%
> 
> Ten paciencia y a lo mejor sales bien parada.



Dios te oiga, de momento algo ha ido hacia abajo...
A ver si consigo arreglar este desaguisado.

Que desgraciada soy, para una vez que voy en la dirección adecuada (que no es lo más habitual...), le doy al revés.


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Y ojo con Ferrovial (finalizando ya el trabajo..) si supera los 9,60 (puede tener un rango de ganancia de 1 €).



Para este pájaro, tal y como lo veo yo, sería necesario ver un escape al alza fuerte, dejando un cierto margen para la dilatación adaptándose al canal:







A falta de romper, el movimiento parece más bien de techo, además creo que este era de los favoritos de la gacelada.

PD: Y sí, se ve la barra de tareas, pero no la página de travestis florafílicos que tengo abierta.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Piensas que Mitt Rommey va a ganar a Obama?. Yo no lo veo.



Pues te iba a responder que Obama tiene poca popularidad, pero se me ha ocurrido pasar por esas webs gringas que apuestan sobre cualquier cosa para asegurarme y aquí está el resultado:

Intrade - Markets


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Feb 2012)

FCC:





Fijaros el doble suelo en la zona de los 17,45-5 activado por encima de 19,16 con obejtivo 20,85.
Fijaros la 2º estructura activada por encima del los 19,97 con objetivo los 21,95.
Y lo más importante, hace un par de días, hizo una gran vela marubozu con fuertisimo volumen tal como se ve en el gráfico. Debería corregir a la zona de 19,40-19,45 (tb podría ir a la base de la vela como mayor ajuste) y esa vela, a su vez, habría activado un HCH invertido muy claro al dedillo de como dice la teoría (con vela fuerte y mucho volumen) con objetivo de mayor plazo en los 24 €-
A ver qué ocurre (aún estáis a tiempo...ienso


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues te iba a responder que Obama tiene poca popularidad, pero se me ha ocurrido pasar por esas webs gringas que apuestan sobre cualquier cosa para asegurarme y aquí está el resultado:
> 
> Intrade - Markets



Estaba pensando que los americanos son idiotas, hasta que he recordado qué tenemos nosotros.


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Subida de un 0,7% del Eur/Dol para dejarnos planos....¿Quien se ha quedado mi guano?


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

Coñe!!!! para un dia que acierto no estoy metido.

Bueno es hora de usa, estan en plan aburrido.


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2012)

La evolución del chulibex sigue siendo lamentable.

Muchísimo cuidado con los largos porque la corrección de los principales índices extranjeros está cerca. El eurostoxx está tocado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder, joder, que cagada.
> Pongo una orden de compra de EURUSD a 1,3416, ha entrado... yo toda contenta porque está subiendo... y me encuentro que la orden entró, pero de VENTA.
> Y me lo encuentro ahora a 1,346. Me quiero morir.



Si yo le contara....


----------



## The Hellion (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios te oiga, de momento algo ha ido hacia abajo...
> A ver si consigo arreglar este desaguisado.
> 
> *Que desgraciada soy, para una vez que voy en la dirección adecuada (que no es lo más habitual...), le doy al revés*.



Eso yo lo he oído antes en algún sitio... 

[YOUTUBE]6wcq77G7HXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no lo recuerdo, lo lei en un articulo que no encuentro ahora mismo. pero caligula fue del 37-41 dc. Yo le hablo del 200 al 400 d.c
> Sino recuerdo mal, diria que fue un emperador de los que provenia de la misma legion, no de la clase noble de roma. Ya sabe, todo por mantener el estado, que consumia los ingresos con las pensiones de las legiones.





Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Piensas que Mitt Rommey va a ganar a Obama?. Yo no lo veo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diocleciano puede ser, Caligula a pesar de ser de los primeros al principio fue genial para el populacho se paso los primeros 6 meses repartiendo en el foro monedas de bronce tirandolas al aire para que las recogiera la gente de a pie, luego ante la falta de caudales públicos decreto prostituir a las mujeres de los senadores debido a ruina que causó, entre otras barbaridades::
Tened en cuenta, que con Cómodo se repartio millones de sextercios entre el populacho en forma de festejos y cereal "gratis" devaluando el denario un 25% ,se cargo la herencia y gestión de más de un siglo en 2 décadas, entre otras barbaridades::, después de aquello el imperio ya no se puede considerar como tal(desaparecio en la 2 década del SIII)
por cierto, fue asesinado por su profesor de "espada"(Narciso) que era el amante de su amante(Marcia)::


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Sesión un tanto lateral y aletargante, hemos ido y venido para quedarnos casi en el mismo lugar. El saldo mínimo diario se ha hecho a las 9:35 y el máximo en el último movimiento de la subasta, esto para hacerse una idea de como se ha desarrollado el día.

Poco antes del saldo mínimo, a las 9:20 han vendido 105 contratos en 8520. Por la tarde, a las 16:55 han comprado 129 contratos en 8500. Ambas operaciones a pecho descubierto.

A las 13:58 han vendido 107 contratos entre 8505 y 8495 con camuflaje.

En subasta han comprado 53 contratos.

En resumen, parece que están acumulando y que el lunes tendremos gap al alza. Tengo prisa y no puedo poner más ahora


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

Este es mi forooooo alcohol e *historia*s !!!


----------



## Greco (24 Feb 2012)

Hay varios tipos de ginebras, acidas, secas, y otros... unas se acompañan de pepino y petalos de rosa... otras con lima... Investigue investigue, pero de Tanqueray/Bombay para arriba, si es menos, puede que no le guste por mala.


----------



## faraico (24 Feb 2012)

Las pasadas navidades regalamos a mi padre la Tanqueray Ten. Yo no entiendo mucho de Gins pero me gustó mucho.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2012)

Excelente la Monkey 47, si puede ser con Fever Tree o Fentiman's...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

Como se nota que es viernes y hay que pulir plusvis 

(el que las tenga :


----------



## The Hellion (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Excelente la Monkey 47, si puede ser con Fever Tree o Fentiman's...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



El problema de la tónica Fentimans es que te tienes que tomar dos.

Sin embargo, la Fentimans cola con un ron blanco es la mejor manera de coger un pedal del 15 recordando las gominolas de cola de la infancia...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Para este pájaro, tal y como lo veo yo, sería necesario ver un escape al alza fuerte, dejando un cierto margen para la dilatación adaptándose al canal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Por eso eso, digo, la clave en Ferrovial es superar los 9,61, nos iríamos teoricamente a los 10,8 como objetivo mínimo. Luego hay una 2º posible estructura de menor rango y un HCH invertido bastante claro que nos podría indicar mayores objetivos, pero hay que romper esa barrera.
De todas formas, mi preferido ahora para largos es FCC, que ha realizado auténticas joyitas técnicas con un buen tramo de objetivo técnico.


----------



## Estilicón (24 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Me ha recordado esta noticia....
> 
> Lleg el momento del contango: Citigroup almacena crudo con vistas a un aumento del precio - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Jodo, que heavy. Antes de ponerme a acaparar petroleo físico en casa , lo haría con el oro. 

Tiene una evolución parecida (en los 2 últimos años el petroleo ha subido un 64% y el oro un 61%), y con el oro me ahorraría un montón de espacio en casa.



Mulder dijo:


> Pues te iba a responder que Obama tiene poca popularidad, pero se me ha ocurrido pasar por esas webs gringas que apuestan sobre cualquier cosa para asegurarme y aquí está el resultado:
> 
> Intrade - Markets



No hace mucho leí un artículo sobre política yanki. El analista venía a decir que si la economía americana seguía con estos síntomas de inicio de recuperación en sus indicadores y no hay una recaída fuerte de aquí a las elecciones, Obama ganaría las elecciones fácil, porque no hay un contrincante con carisma en el lado republicano. Los Rommey, Gringitch, Paul y demás no entusiasman mucho a las masas.

Viendo esa web que pones, parece que mucho tendrían que cambiar las cosas para que no sea así.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Feb 2012)

Esto si que esta pepon puro:




Casi superando maximos de mediados de 2011 en dolares, y en euros ya superando maximos historicos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2012)

vamos gringos :baba:


----------



## Claca (24 Feb 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De lo poco que se salva ahora mismo, puesto que chinito me preguntó en su momento. Tonuel, perdóname:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> CABK (CRITERIA):
> 
> En el último comentario que hice comenté que sobre los 4 euros se le iban a complicar las cosas. Está pasando.
> 
> ...



A Guybrush le debo un comentario acerca de los procesos de acumulación y distribución, y tal y como dije aprovecharé el ejemplo que nos brinda CABK para ilustrar los casos. Utilizo este post para guardar los gráficos que me serán de utilidad, pues de otro modo luego no los encuentro. Y así sumo para el poni.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Jodo, que heavy. Antes de ponerme a acaparar petroleo físico en casa , lo haría con el oro.
> 
> Tiene una evolución parecida (en los 2 últimos años el petroleo ha subido un 64% y el oro un 61%), y con el oro me ahorraría un montón de espacio en casa.



El problema con el oro es que, si las cosas se tuercen, de los 13 países con mayor producción sólo se podría mandar tanques a Ghana y quizás a Papúa Nueva Guinea (si se comen a otro alemán).


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si yo le contara....



Cuente, cuente, necesito conocer las miserias de los demás para no sentirme tan mal...


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como se nota que es viernes y hay que pulir plusvis
> 
> (el que las tenga :









Alguno ya se las ha pulido.....


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Feb 2012)

Vaya! 

Bolsa, Alcohol,...

Os queda poco para montar el Casino completo... 

Malvados S2s


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

Hamilton es una gran marca, el pan europe no me gusta nada, pero es un relojazo. Yo en relojes soy de omega, pero estamos hablando de otros precios. Lo dicho, Hamilton es una muy buena marca, para mi la mejor en su rango de precio. Viva el excel, VIVA.


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Vaya!
> 
> Bolsa, Alcohol,...
> 
> ...



Tambien estas por aqui, donde voy te encuentro, eres como una plaga, no me estaras siguiendo? ienso:


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Hamilton es una gran marca, el pan europe no me gusta nada, pero es un relojazo. Yo en relojes soy de omega, pero estamos hablando de otros precios. Lo dicho, Hamilton es una muy buena marca, para mi la mejor en su rango de precio. Viva el excel, VIVA.



Yo como marcas preferidas tengo varias, y eso me hace tiritar el bolsillo...

Este ha sido por estética, pero naturalmente no tiene nada que ver con sus hermanitos de caja JLC IWC AP ...en fin una ruina


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuente, cuente, necesito conocer las miserias de los demás para no sentirme tan mal...



Yo también podría contar mil batallas donde he guerreado contra el sentido equivocado, o me he salido de mercado volviendo a entrar en dirección contraria, o....bueno, creo que límitarlo a un solo post se me queda pequeño 

Tampoco me acuerdo ya de todas las batallas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tambien estas por aqui, donde voy te encuentro, eres como una plaga, no me estaras siguiendo? ienso:



Hombre yo creo que estaba aquí antes... pero bueno, a saber... no será al revés?

S2s


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio ABENGOA

Viernes,24 febrero 2012

Dado que estamos pillados con este navio,analizaremos su trayectoria
que remedio nos queda

Su balance en la cnmv del 2010 arroja las siguientes caracteristicas,no me enrollare mucho

Posee un patrimonio neto de 400 mm,
Beneficio 2010 , sobre 130 mm
Tesoreria y activos liquidos afines 2000 mm( 500 solo de caja)
Deuda abultada sobre 4000 mm,deuda a corto de 500 y a largo de 3500
Lo mas interesante es que este ejercicio creo que declararan 200 mm de beneficio,casi
la mitad de su patrimonio neto,pa cagarse

Habiendo realizado un analisis con empresas afines como Tecnicas Reunidas y comparando ambas magnitudes de beneficio,patrimonio,etc
a mi me sale que si TER cotiza por 30,5 ABENGOA deberia cotizar por 18,85
luego hasta 14,5 me faltan 4 ,3 euros

Tecnicas tiene sobre un 10% de prestadas y ABG sobre un 20%,ahi es donde esta la madre del cordero de su baja cotizacion

Resumiendo que tendremos que esperar algun rebote porque podria volver perfectamente a 16-17


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo como marcas preferidas tengo varias, y eso me hace tiritar el bolsillo...
> 
> Este ha sido por estética, pero naturalmente no tiene nada que ver con sus hermanitos de caja JLC IWC AP ...en fin una ruina



Que JLC e IWC? el AP no me lo enseñes, que son muy feos.
Cuando deje de ser pobre [aunque soy rico en salud] tendre el planet ocean 8500 con presentacion al estilo tuyo. 

En cual sendero estamos ahora rbotic?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuente, cuente, necesito conocer las miserias de los demás para no sentirme tan mal...



Pues que me pasó lo mismo, cerré rápido la operación perdiendo comisiones y con un cabreo conmigo mismo que no se puede imaginar usted. Estuve una semana sin tocar botoncicos. Esa falta de atención me podía haber dado un disgusto gordo-gordo. 

Pero vamos, a más de un gacelo de por aquí le habrá ocurrido lo mismo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Alguno ya se las ha pulido.....



Marditoh ejpeculadorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllll


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Que JLC e IWC? el AP no me lo enseñes, que son muy feos.
> Cuando deje de ser pobre [aunque soy rico en salud] tendre el planet ocean 8500 con presentacion al estilo tuyo.
> 
> En cual sendero estamos ahora rbotic?



Camino al místico 10.700 del IBEX...

S2s


----------



## tortilla (24 Feb 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hombre yo creo que estaba aquí antes... pero bueno, a saber... no será al revés?
> 
> S2s



Ahora veo de 2007 regristado, eso a razon de 3 pronosticos fallidos por año, solo has equivocado a tus lectores 15 veces. No esta nama mal. 

Sendero va, sendero viene, por el camino me dejo los niveles.
Cual sendero toca ahora, el mistico 10700, 7700, -48571?

Ok, 10700, estare atento.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuente, cuente, necesito conocer las miserias de los demás para no sentirme tan mal...



Si le sirve de consuelo y esperanza.

Mi mejor entrada y salida fue un corto que canto Janus, yo me quede con el nombre de la empresa pero no con los "cortos". Mire el gráfico y " me gustó".

Compré acciones y plof.... cuando me di cuenta que eran cortos casi me quedo calva de tirarme de los pelos y llamarme torpe

A los tres días petardazo un 6% en 6 días.



Oigan que tan peculiar tiene los señores con los relojes, 

Tiene Froid algo escrito sobre el asunto??

En lugar de mirar el escote, si es un señor le miran el reloj? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Excelente la Monkey 47, si puede ser con Fever Tree o Fentiman's...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Que tal sería como primera aproximación??
Me gustaría probar un gin-tonic que no fuese ni el mejor ni el peor, que sea suficientemente bueno como para no rechazarlo de primeras teniendo en cuenta que bebo muy poco alcohol.
El larios no soporto ni el olor a medio metro.La verdad me parece desinfectante para la casa.
El mojito lo hago con Brugal añejo.

Sobre ginebras después de leeros estoy entre:

Brockmans
o
Monkey 47

Al final parece que el día no fue tan malo, las ibe no se han portado demasiado bien pero por lo menos han salvado un poco los muebles.
Desde luego no es un valor para operar a corto plazo eso ha quedado claro.
Yo sigo apostando por su futuro y por ver esos 5'1 de valor contable , ahora que sea mas tarde o temprano dependerá de que haga el gobierno con el tema del deficit tarifario.
Endesa e Iberdrola , están cargando con un deficit abusivo , principalmente por la termosolar, esperemos que se solucione pronto este desaguisado.
¿Claca como ves el gráfico de ibe, a que precios he de irme mentalizando ver en el corto plazo?
Se nota mucho la prima que estamos pagando por ser un país lleno de corruptos. Estamos en el mismo punto que hace 4 meses.
Mediaset al final ha respondido mejor que Antena 3.
Sobre Amadeus espero que nadie se pusiese largo.
Si el Ibex reacciona un poco Gamesa debería recuperar algo de terreno.

Bueno como es viernes os dejare mi aportación musical para acompañar con el gin-tonic.
Al igual que una buena bebida esta canción hay que escucharla con mucho detalle para saber apreciar cada acorde (sobre todo desde el 3:45). De he hecho fue una de las canciones mas difíciles de componer para Jimmy Page 

Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You - YouTube

Disfruten del fin de semana


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Alguno ya se las ha pulido.....



Esta chulo el reloj ,ej como los que venden los negros en las mantas callejeras,gordo y brillante...
Y digame ,las esferas pequeñas que se ven dentro una es para sabe la hora en canarias ,pero y la otra? y la otra? ::


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Que JLC e IWC? el AP no me lo enseñes, que son muy feos.
> Cuando deje de ser pobre [aunque soy rico en salud] tendre el planet ocean 8500 con presentacion al estilo tuyo.
> 
> En cual sendero estamos ahora rbotic?



Soy muy clásico un Mark y un Compressor, el Reverso se lo dejo a Pierce Brosnan...


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta chulo el reloj ,ej como los que venden los negros en las mantas callejeras,gordo y brillante...
> Y digame ,las esferas pequeñas que se ven dentro una es para sabe la hora en canarias ,pero y la otra? y la otra? ::



Las esferas pequeñas tienen pintada la aguja...no se menea::


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta chulo el reloj ,ej como los que venden los negros en las mantas callejeras,gordo y brillante...
> Y digame ,las esferas pequeñas que se ven dentro una es para sabe la hora en canarias ,pero y la otra? y la otra? ::



Mi reloj tiene las mismas esferas uno es un cronógrafo y el otro un tacómetro. Muchos se preguntaran ¿Tacometro? 
Pues sirve para calcular la velocidad, ya saben de esos extras sin los que no podemos vivir. 
Vamos igual de útil que 5 pantallas con dvd en el coche


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Cuando deje de ser pobre [aunque soy rico en salud] tendre el planet ocean 8500 con presentacion al estilo tuyo.










No es feo no...


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo como marcas preferidas tengo varias, y eso me hace tiritar el bolsillo...
> 
> Este ha sido por estética, pero naturalmente no tiene nada que ver con sus hermanitos de caja *JLC IWC AP* ...en fin una ruina



Tenemos casi los mismos gustos y los mismos vicios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No es feo no...



Uy, pues si, este es bonito y para nada aparatoso, no presume de más de 30 cm


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que tal sería como primera aproximación??
> Me gustaría probar un gin-tonic que no fuese ni el mejor ni el peor, que sea suficientemente bueno como para no rechazarlo de primeras teniendo en cuenta que bebo muy poco alcohol.
> El larios no soporto ni el olor a medio metro.La verdad me parece desinfectante para la casa.
> El mojito lo hago con Brugal añejo.
> ...



Esto si es led zeppo
LED ZEPPELIN-IMMIGRANT SONG-SUBTITULOS ESPAÑOL - YouTube

Y esto es UNICO
In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tenemos casi los mismos gustos y los mismos vicios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



¿Quemar coches de vecinos incordios?

Que gran familia se _rehunta _en este hilo

edito para curturisar ya que dudé entre incordios e incordiosos...

incordio.

(Del b. lat. *antecordĭum, tumor del pecho).


1. m. buba (‖ tumor blando).

2. m. buba (‖ tumor análogo de distinto origen).

3. m. coloq. Persona o cosa incómoda, agobiante o muy molesta


Hilo freak echando humo pasando de largo los 4000 mensajes...


----------



## FranR (24 Feb 2012)

Bueno señores...ahora a disfrutas de los Gintonis y los wiskises.

Seguiremos soñando con un horizonte de guano.

Buen FINDE.


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esto si es led zeppo
> LED ZEPPELIN-IMMIGRANT SONG-SUBTITULOS ESPAÑOL - YouTube
> 
> Y esto es UNICO
> In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I - YouTube





Me ha costado reconocer la segunda, la había escuchado versionada 

Que buena inmigrant song! al mas puro estilo Led


----------



## Estilicón (24 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Alguno ya se las ha pulido.....



Está guapo.

A mi los 3 relojes que tengo, me los ha regalado un familiar que vende réplicas de relojes caros.

Por ejemplo, el que llevo hoy es este:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que buena! una de las mejores de Led
> 
> Me ha costado reconocer la segunda, la había escuchado versionada



la segunda es de iron butterfly ,solo hicieron ese disco
despues no hubo mas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4&feature=related


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> la segunda es de iron butterfly ,solo hicieron ese disco
> despues no hubo mas.
> IRON BUTTERFLY-IN A GADDA DA VIDA (LIVE ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND (HQ-856X480) - YouTube



Para ser un solo disco si que tuvo divulgación la canción , menudo hallazgo 

En honor a tus andanzas en los hotelillos contra los chinos, te dejo esta versión:

Ojo al chino, todo un prodigio

Sungha Jung Hotel California (eagles).mp4 - YouTube

De led a mi las que mas me gustan son: ince i've been loving you,Inmigrant song, stairway to heaven,kashmir y battle of evermore.


----------



## Seren (24 Feb 2012)

Definitavamente España se ha metido en un jardín muy muy complicado. Pero muuuuuuuuuuuy complicado. Mirando la gráfica del euro-dolar desde que entro en circulación es para ver y no creer. 
Es que cuando baja un poco y dicen que si debilidad y tal me dan ganas de..:vomito:. 

Entró en circulación a finales del 2001 (de 1999 a 2001 era virtual), y desde entonces yo sólo veo una tendencia alcista, que paso a ser lateral desde la crisis. Crisis que pone en peligro su propia existencia, ¿hace falta algo mas para que corrija en serio? No señores, me temo que no, 

A la mínima noticia de europa que sale del agujero lo tenemos de vuelta para arriba. Creo que nuestros gobernantes deberían ir informando ya mismo al pueblo que nos esperan largos y quizas infinitos de deflación y austeridad, que pueden ir cambiando su mentalidad, su relacion con la propiedad, de hacer negocio, de todo. No se está haciendo pero ya llegará ya...


----------



## VLADELUI (25 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Hamilton es una gran marca, el pan europe no me gusta nada, pero es un relojazo. Yo en relojes soy de omega, pero estamos hablando de otros precios. Lo dicho, Hamilton es una muy buena marca, para mi la mejor en su rango de precio. Viva el excel, VIVA.



Hamilton, si señor. Sencillos y elegantes lo que tengo yo. Regalo de cumpleaños cada tres años. Me explico, yo no dejo que me regalen nada en mi cumpleaños durante dos años y al tercero todo el mundo aporta para uno de los poco caprichos que tengo, los relojes.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ............



Mucha ginebra quizás?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2012)

La próxima vez que me pregunten_ ¿que ginebra quiere sr. Guybrush? _contestaré _vaya al hilo del ibex35 en burbuja y escoja usted mismo _


----------



## VOTIN (25 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> jajaja que va,aun no he probado ningun gin-tonic, con la bebida soy muy comedido y exigente (algun buen vino y coctel na mas), como.se mencionan tantas ginebras estoy un poco perdido, pero cuando me decida por una lo probare. Lo que sucede que no se borrar los mensajes desde el movil, asi que la unica forma que encuentro es modificarlos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Borra esto
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk

En caracteristicas generales lo puedes eliminar,ya sabemos medio foro el movil que usas y tal


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2012)

va siendo hora de abrir otro hilo.........


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Borra esto
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk
> 
> En caracteristicas generales lo puedes eliminar,ya sabemos medio foro el movil que usas y tal



Lo pone de forma automática la aplicación. Alguien que use la aplicación si sabe como quitarlo que me avise. La firma incordia un poco sobre todo a la hora de poner links a otras páginas


----------



## faraico (25 Feb 2012)

Casi en tercera página....lo subo.

Espero esta semana no se queden los osos como este...pelao:ouch:


Spoiler que da cosilla verlo::




Spoiler


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Casi en tercera página....lo subo.
> 
> Espero esta semana no se queden los osos como este...pelao:ouch:
> 
> ...



Agggg que cosa tan fea


----------



## vigobay (26 Feb 2012)

Ayer no pude postear pero ya me saltó el SL del ETF UNG sobre gas natural. Lo seguiré de cerca esperando otra oportunidad y el lunes al acecho de Bank of América para unos cortitos.


----------



## vigobay (26 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La próxima vez que me pregunten_ ¿que ginebra quiere sr. Guybrush? _contestaré _vaya al hilo del ibex35 en burbuja y escoja usted mismo _



Buenísimo!!!!


----------



## J-Z (26 Feb 2012)

TASE cayendo 1%.


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2012)

Iberdrola a largo plazo


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Alguno ya se las ha pulido.....




Jajajajajaaaa!! muy grande, malvado FranR, muy grande 

Al final voy a tener que postear yo mismo algún día ese capricho de cuatro ruedas mío, con el avatar de GT en el foro de fondo 

Si es que así, no me extraña que luego vengan del principal a decirnos que somos unos nauseabundos nabucodonosores, o algo así... :XX:


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2012)

La sesión del TASE ha sido demoledora.

TASE Site - Homepage

Mañana pintan bastos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2012)

Que buena mañana, paseo, lectura, sol. !Que bien viene olvidarse de todo y disfrutarde las cosas sencillas!



Spoiler



Si me hubiesen traido una copita de dom perignon al parque frente la alhambra donde me hallaba la habría aceptado gustoso ::


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sesión del TASE ha sido demoledora.
> 
> TASE Site - Homepage
> 
> Mañana pintan bastos.



ç

A ver si revientan a Barclays ..... hasta 220,0 tienen vía libre de bajada.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ç
> 
> A ver si revientan a Barclays ..... hasta 220,0 tienen vía libre de bajada.



Si esta dentro me alegrare, aunque a mi me saltaron el stop dinámico el viernes(y no llego pa'l peluco del FranR ese...)


Pollastre foto del viniculo ya. Soy un fan de Porsche (leí que tuvo uno... 996 turbo?)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si esta dentro me alegrare, aunque a mi me saltaron el stop dinámico el viernes(y no llego pa'l peluco del FranR ese...)
> 
> 
> Pollastre foto del viniculo ya. Soy un fan de Porsche (leí que *tubo *uno... 996 turbo?)







::


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si esta dentro me alegrare, aunque a mi me saltaron el stop dinámico el viernes(y no llego pa'l peluco del FranR ese...)
> 
> 
> Pollastre foto del viniculo ya. Soy un fan de Porsche (leí que tubo uno... 996 turbo?)




Las tenía como cobertura de Antena 3TV y en cierta medida de Hanwha. Ambos stops saltaron (se llevaron los 100 pipos levantados en el DAX).

Ahora quedan sin cobertura las Barclays y un par de minis cortos en el DAX abiertos el viernes. Vamos a ver esta noche cómo abre y reforzar esos cortos con dos grandes de DAX ..... si se dan las circunstancias.

No voy a meter más carga, que el tema del curro ya casi está definido por lo que se aproxima el día de la baja incentivada. Al menos, ya tengo confirmado que vamos a ser buenos chicos y aplicaremos los 45 días de rigor a quienes finalmente tengan que salir de la empresa. Si me toca, por lo menos bien cargado de dulces leuros.

El SP sigue alcista pero se ha apoyado dos veces en la directriz alcista muy recientemente. La segunda sin apenas tirón alcista previo. De momento no puede con los 1270 y si la vela de mañana no superase esa cota .... puede comenzar a ponerse en rojo. La directriz alcista de corto plazo está en 1360 por lo que la tiene ahí para perderla o los 1370 para seguir siendo alcista. Los cortos ahora no tienen mucho que perder porque los niveles están claros.

A tener en cuenta el último tirón bajista de final de sesión en el TASE (las dos últimas horas han sido vendedoras).

P.D: Hay que estar atentos a Antena 3TV. Los resultados ya fueron presentados (no le pasará como a Gamesa) y es sintomático el chart de Mediaset. Se ha recogido muchísimo papel en los dos últimos días de la semana pasada. Pero que muchísimo papel .... El viernes cerró en máximos y con bastante volumen. El jueves dejó una vela muy interesante porque tras el desplome en toda regla, apareció mucho dinero entrando (se refrendó el viernes con una nueva horda de compradores).

P.D: En Barclays, tanto el estocástico y MACD son bajistas y en este valor son indicadores fiables. En el DAX idem y salvo algún arreón por perroflautada ... es y será bajista con la suficiente entidad para corregir la enorme subida de los últimos dos meses.


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/02/24/mercados/1330074244.html


Aqui teneis el motivo de la subida de almirall. Tiene altos margenes ,poca deuda y ahora el viento a favor.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Feb 2012)

Soy seguidor del hilo aunque no participante. Les animo a visitar el enlace que está en mi firma por el beneficio de burbuja.info

Disculpen la intromisión y gracias de antemano.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2012)

Esperemos tener suerte el lunes pero me parece a mi que las barclays subiran y las abengoas y las antenas bajaran


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

Agárrense los machos de ser cierto ....

GREEK DEFAULT EXCLUSIVE: SENIOR US BANKERS GIVEN EXPLICIT TIMETABLE FOR ATHENS DEFAULT | The Slog

Para los que no sepan inglés, lo traducimos en román paladino. Está previsto el default coordinado de Grecia para el día 23/03. Como no podía ser de otra manera, los grandes bancos metidos en el ajo para que no les pille el toro. Los argumentos que dan, aún siendo interesados, pudieran tener sentido. Es una secuencia de acciones sucedidas recientemente que van hiladas unas detrás de otras.

Probablemente sea un rumor .... pero ahí queda.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperemos tener suerte el lunes pero me parece a mi que las barclays subiran y las abengoas y las antenas bajaran



Amigo, todo al revés no puede suceder.

He estado de viaje a finales de la semana pasada y ha sido complejo poder conectarme por el cambio horario. Veo que está hasta las patas de metido en el problema Abengoa ....


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, todo al revés no puede suceder.
> 
> He estado de viaje a finales de la semana pasada y ha sido complejo poder conectarme por el cambio horario. Veo que está hasta las patas de metido en el problema Abengoa ....



Bueno....
Acerte en los hoteles,en endesa y en amadeus( aunque no entre...)
En ibertrola tambien tengo algo pero poco.
En las ABG puede que el rebote sea a un par de meses,si no suben el lunes a 15,5 con la publicacion de resultados estara chungo a plazo inmediato.

Esperare ver el balance para definir mi posicion pero han cambiado la forma contable y le sale un patrimonio neto de 1300 mm lo que cubre los 14,5 de valoracion.
Por lo demas la sociedad esta sana ,salvo los cortos de ambar que la lastran
Seria absurdo que con una presentacion de resultados y beneficios mayor de su historia descienda su cotizacion pero asi es la bolsa,pura manipulacion

PD
Tambien acerte en las gamesas,casi llegan a 2,48 se quedaron lor 2,56
pero ya llegaran.....
Ahora los rebotes seran de 2,5 a 2,9 aproximandose mas cada vez a 2,5 donde tocara suelo, o eso creo
El dia que salio el chuachua haciendo publicidad en eleconomista fue el anuncio de salir por patas de ahi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Soy seguidor del hilo aunque no participante. Les animo a visitar el enlace que está en mi firma por el beneficio de burbuja.info
> 
> Disculpen la intromisión y gracias de antemano.



Hombre, un día sin visitar el hilo.... Además si todos los participantes del HVEI35 son bots de calopez....


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno....
> Acerte en los hoteles,en endesa y en amadeus( aunque no entre...)
> En ibertrola tambien tengo algo pero poco.
> En las ABG puede que el rebote sea a un par de meses,si no suben el lunes a 15,5 con la publicacion de resultados estara chungo a plazo inmediato.
> ...



Una empresa que su deuda es un 700x no esta sana y Abengoa esta endeudada hasta las cejas. Ha pegado pelotazos a la sombra de zp pero nada mas. Como creo que los pelotazos se han acabado yo no apuesto por su modelo de negocio de aqui a 10 años a no ser que cambie su mentalidad de negocio y rebaje su deuda. Lo veo muy complicado. A corto creo que superara los 15 y ganaras dinero ya que junto a acs y acciona tienen via libre para terminar los proyectos y empepitar aun mas si cabe el agujero del deficit tarifario.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una empresa que su deuda es un 700x no esta sana y Abengoa esta endeudada hasta las cejas. Ha pegado pelotazos a la sombra de zp pero nada mas. Como creo que los pelotazos se han acabado yo no apuesto por su modelo de negocio de aqui a 10 años a no ser que cambie su mentalidad de negocio y rebaje su deuda. Lo veo muy complicado. A corto creo que superara los 15 y ganaras dinero ya que junto a acs y acciona tienen via libre para terminar los proyectos y empepitar aun mas si cabe el agujero del deficit tarifario.



Debe 4000 mm y tiene 2000mm en efectivo( tesoreria + activos liquidos),a largo plazo debe 3500
Tiene recursos de sobra para eliminar la deuda,ese no es su problema
El 78% de sus ventas son fuera de España,esta muy internacionalizada para que lo de ZP le afecte
Su desarrollo esta sobre todo en los paises de grandes recursos,Mexico,USA,Brasil que buscan alternativas al petroleo
A medida que suba el petroleo su negocio subira y visto lo visto en ese campo tiene futuro,esta es una empresa de I+D
A mi mientras cada año gane mas dinero y mantenga un valor patrimonial acorde a su cotizacion,relacion valor contable/valor cotizacion =1 o superior
me da igual su deuda
De todas formas ya profundizaremos mañana cuando sepamos su balance 2011 en un analisis exhaustivo
Su mayor problema para su cotizacion es ambar capital,si este se retira podria
subir con facilidad a 20 euros por accion


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2012)

Aguantará esto tres día o habrá que abrir hilo nuevo?


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

El eurodolar no ha notado nada el cierre del TASE, al menos en la preapertura.

No obstante, puede tener sentido la bajada del TASE de hoy porque el ProShares VIX subió con fuerza en el sprint final de trading del pasado viernes.

Lo del eurodolar puede ser una trampa si bien su chart debería seguir siendo alcista hasta los 1,3640 aprox. Pudiera descorrelacionarse el DAX perfectamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aguantará esto tres día o habrá que abrir hilo nuevo?



Veamos si no es leyenda urbana


----------



## FranR (26 Feb 2012)

Buenas noches, me asomo a ver que primeras señales nos mandan los malos.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2012)

Probando a poner gráficos,,

3M, ¿Que os parece?

Si rompe la resistencia, podría ser de interés... bueno a mi me lo parece, como me gustan los posit :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (26 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Probando a poner gráficos,,
> 
> 3M, ¿Que os parece?
> 
> Si rompe la resistencia, podría ser de interés... bueno a mi me lo parece, como me gustan los posit :fiufiu:



Sin tener ni idea de AT, tiene un hueco en los 82.5 y ha roto a la baja la alcista a medio...un poquito agorero pero bueno ::


----------



## FranR (26 Feb 2012)

Si no vamos descaminados vamos a tener algunos gap interesantes....abiertas ventanas prodoquié..

Ahí va el leuro...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea de AT, tiene un hueco en los 82.5 y ha roto a la baja la alcista a medio...un poquito agorero pero bueno ::



Ja jaja si es que soy de mala,, Suspenso , a repetir


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2012)

El euro subiendo.......
mañana peponazo? suena raro


----------



## FranR (26 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El euro subiendo.......
> mañana peponazo? suena raro


----------



## atlanterra (26 Feb 2012)

Creo que el Próximo Lunes será un buen día para entrar en First Solar


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Creo que el Próximo Lunes será un buen día para entrar en First Solar



Why?. Las Hanwha presentan resultados el día 12 de marzo y si sigue la tendencia de otras solares .... presentará incremento de volumen de ventas en el último trimestre. De ser así, no significa que vaya a subir ......... pero sí que el sector se podría estar recuperando en términos de negocio. Cuando vaya a reflejarse en el Nasdaq es otro tema.

First Solar lleva una bajada del 30% en 10 días!, cualquier zurriagazo es posible.


----------



## atlanterra (26 Feb 2012)

El petróleo desbocado es un incentivo más para que las solares despeguen. Yo pienso que probablemente estamos viendo el suelo a corto plazo.

Otra empresa muy interesante es A123 Systems (AONE). Fabrica las mejores baterías de litio hoy día (nanotecnología).


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Why?. Las Hanwha presentan resultados el día 12 de marzo y si sigue la tendencia de otras solares .... presentará incremento de volumen de ventas en el último trimestre. De ser así, no significa que vaya a subir ......... pero sí que el sector se podría estar recuperando en términos de negocio. Cuando vaya a reflejarse en el Nasdaq es otro tema.
> 
> First Solar lleva una bajada del 30% en 10 días!, cualquier zurriagazo es posible.



.......y tambien una bajada del 70% en 6 meses y del 80% en un año


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu tranquilo.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

Capitaliza 3.000 M $ y tuvo un beneficio en 2012 de 664 M $ después de impuestos.

Tiene los costes de fabricación más bajos de toda la industria FV, en 0,83 $/W, y bajando.

No para de aumentar las ventas.

Yo creo que si el petroleo sube, esta tiene que subir por webs.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El petróleo desbocado es un incentivo más para que las solares despeguen. Yo pienso que probablemente estamos viendo el suelo a corto plazo.
> 
> Otra empresa muy interesante es A123 Systems (AONE). Fabrica las mejores baterías de litio hoy día (nanotecnología).



Ya pero lleva varios años sin incrementar su cifra de negocio y sí las pérdidas. El chart le veo mirando hacia abajo, de momento está bajista.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> .......y tambien una bajada del 70% en 6 meses y del 80% en un año



Ahí, ahí, ahí te quiero ver. Mirando los gráficos!. En dos días te vemos con el metatrader programando algos. Vete entrenando con esto ...

FxDreema: Simplifies automated trading


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero lleva varios años sin incrementar su cifra de negocio y sí las pérdidas. El chart le veo mirando hacia abajo, de momento está bajista.




¿que no mejora la cifra de negocio?

Si hablamos de ingresos:

2007: 503 M$
2008: 1246 M$
2009: 2066 M$
2010: 2563 M$

Está terminando de construir una planta con una capacidad de producción de 2 GW/año.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿que no mejora la cifra de negocio?
> 
> Si hablamos de ingresos:
> 
> ...



Me refería a A123 ....


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> .......y tambien una bajada del 70% en 6 meses y del 80% en un año



Estaba burbujeada. Ahora ya no tanto. Per 5,price tu book 0,8 deuda del 30% margenes del 40% roe 15%.
investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=FSLR:US

Es una empresa rentable y ahora cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros.Lo unico habria que analizar la legislacion americana ya que alli el tema de la energia no se lo toman tan a la ligera como aqui. Donde yo no entraria serian en las solares chinas.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me refería a A123 ....



jeje, bueno...creo que eso va a cambiar a partir de este año.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Capitaliza 3.000 M $ y tuvo un beneficio en 2012 de 664 M $ después de impuestos.
> 
> Tiene los costes de fabricación más bajos de toda la industria FV, en 0,83 $/W, y bajando.
> 
> ...



los datos son del 2010 donde valia una accion 140 $,ahora cotiza por su valor de libros,35 $ lo cual quiere decir malos resultados 2011
Pero en este sector las perdidas y las ganancias vienen de golpe,como las farmaceuticas
Para un golpe de precio seria necesario una gran prevision de ventas y los paises europeos y usa estan ahora por la nuclear
Puede irse a 40 pero tambien a 20,el problema es su rapida obsolescencia industrial y la gran competencia china que fabrica mas barato


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

¿Europa Nuclear? No lo dirás por Alemania...

A algunos se les olvida que el Uranio es un recurso No renovable.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> jeje, bueno...creo que eso va a cambiar a partir de este año.



Esperan doblar ingresos y perder un 50% más de lo que perdían en el 2010.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

Yo soy de la mentalidad que lo ideal es pillar empresas rentables poco endeudadas y que esten por debajo de su valor en libros. Vamos y si hay algun problema a corto mejor, mas barato compraras. En iberdrola teniendo en cuenta en el pais de pandereta en el que nos encontramos valoro la posibilidad de que a soria se le crucen los cables con el deficit y proponga una quita. Uno de los peores escenarios que manejo es la pisibilidad de hacer una visita a los 3,6, momento que sin lugar a dudas no sera para vender sino para comprar como locos.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo soy de la mentalidad que lo ideal es pillar empresas rentables poco endeudadas y que esten por debajo de su valor en libros. Vamos y si hay algun problema a corto mejor, mas barato compraras. En iberdrola teniendo en cuenta en el pais de pandereta en el que nos encontramos valoro la posibilidad de que a soria se le crucen los cables con el deficit y proponga una quita. Uno de los peores escenarios que manejo es la pisibilidad de hacer una visita a los 3,6, momento que sin lugar a dudas no sera para vender sino para comprar como locos.



A FCC ya le están proponiendo una quita por lo que se les debe a cuenta de la mierda que recogen por las calles.
Los políticos son los mismos .... que le dirán a Iberdrola, fifty-fifty.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo soy de la mentalidad que lo ideal es pillar empresas rentables poco endeudadas y que esten por debajo de su valor en libros. Vamos y si hay algun problema a corto mejor, mas barato compraras. En iberdrola teniendo en cuenta en el pais de pandereta en el que nos encontramos valoro la posibilidad de que a soria se le crucen los cables con el deficit y proponga una quita. Uno de los peores escenarios que manejo es la pisibilidad de hacer una visita a los 3,6, momento que sin lugar a dudas no sera para vender sino para comprar como locos.



Para mí lo mejor son las muy endeudadas pero grandes generadoras de caja. Trasvase de deuda a equity .............


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> los datos son del 2010 donde valia una accion 140 $,ahora cotiza por su valor de libros,35 $ lo cual quiere decir malos resultados 2011
> Pero en este sector las perdidas y las ganancias vienen de golpe,como las farmaceuticas
> Para un golpe de precio seria necesario una gran prevision de ventas y los paises europeos y usa estan ahora por la nuclear
> Puede irse a 40 pero tambien a 20,el problema es su rapida obsolescencia industrial y la gran competencia china que fabrica mas barato



No estoy de acuerdo. Una empresa que crece sistematicamente sus ventas 20% sin necesidad de endeudarse y con unos margenes del 40% no entra en perdidas tan facilmente mientras siga vendiendo. Otra historia es la emp china que puso no se si.janus u otro forero que tenia margenes del 10% y estaba endeudada hasta las cejas, eso para mi significa inestabilidad empresarial y por tanto un mal negocio a largo plazo.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

Este miércoles hay de nuevo barra libre de pasta al 1%. ¿Creéis que será otro arreón p'arriba de los mercados o que por el contrario nos pegamos la leche que muchos se están esperando?... léase MV y servidor.


----------



## atlanterra (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Una empresa que crece sistematicamente sus ventas 20% sin necesidad de endeudarse y con unos margenes del 40% no entra en perdidas tan facilmente mientras siga vendiendo. Otra historia es la emp china que puso no se si.janus u otro forero que tenia margenes del 10% y estaba endeudada hasta las cejas, eso para mi significa inestabilidad empresarial y por tanto un mal negocio a largo plazo.



Creo que te olvidas de un punto importante: Las células de FS son distintas, mejores y más baratas que las Chinas que son de Silicio.

No todo es competir vía salarios cuando hablamos de tecnología punta.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Una empresa que crece sistematicamente sus ventas 20% sin necesidad de endeudarse y con unos margenes del 40% no entra en perdidas tan facilmente mientras siga vendiendo. Otra historia es la emp china que puso no se si.janus u otro forero que tenia margenes del 10% y estaba endeudada hasta las cejas, eso para mi significa inestabilidad empresarial y por tanto un mal negocio a largo plazo.



Ese fui yo!!!.

Son negocios para pillarlos y al menos yo invierto por todo excepto por los libros etc... No estoy dentro tanto tiempo como para esperar a que esos resultados se reflejen en la cotización.

Hoy he estado leyendo una tesis doctoral sobre microestructuras de los libros de órdenes, como los quants aprovechan las ineficiencias de los mercados, cómo funcionan las dark pools .... y desde luego mi timing no es ni de lejos el esperar a ver cómo te limpian las perras.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Este miércoles hay de nuevo barra libre de pasta al 1%. ¿Creéis que será otro arreón p'arriba de los mercados o que por el contrario nos pegamos la leche que muchos se están esperando?... léase MV y servidor.



Toca celebrar con bajada la finalización de las noticias sobre Grecia y barra libre. Después no queda nada más a lo que agarrarse. Todo está en resistencia.
De todas formas, el stop loss ahí puesto


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Creo que te olvidas de un punto importante: Las células de FS son distintas, mejores y más baratas que las Chinas que son de Silicio.
> 
> No todo es competir vía salarios cuando hablamos de tecnología punta.



Yo no hablo de salarios, hablo de margenes. Y para mi la mejor solar de las q habeis puesto es first solar. Yo no.meteria ni un duro en la empresa china, creo que me has entendido mal. Una empresa que opere en un sector tan competitivo como estoy viendo que este ,si es la que obtiene los mejores margenes sin endeudarse y ademas crece dudo mucho que sea por reducir simplemente salarios. Detras hay un know how importante.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese fui yo!!!.
> 
> Son negocios para pillarlos y al menos yo invierto por todo excepto por los libros etc... No estoy dentro tanto tiempo como para esperar a que esos resultados se reflejen en la cotización.
> 
> Hoy he estado leyendo una tesis doctoral sobre microestructuras de los libros de órdenes, como los quants aprovechan las ineficiencias de los mercados, cómo funcionan las dark pools .... y desde luego mi timing no es ni de lejos el esperar a ver cómo te limpian las perras.



Por como operas es logico, arriesgas mucho y en muchos valores muy infravalorados, el problema es que para ese tipo de operativa hay que tener un capital y un amor al riesgo importante.Ademas poner SL bien acotados y hacer muchas operaciones. Yo me siento mas tranquilo esperando en una empresa rentable que en una que no lo es y ojo todas las empresas pueden desaparecer pero intento buscar aquellas cuyos negocios sean viables a largo plazo tanto por rentabilidad como por competencia. A dia de hoy no seria capaz de replicar tu operativa tan rapida, sera experiencia.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Creo que te olvidas de un punto importante: Las células de FS son distintas, mejores y más baratas que las Chinas que son de Silicio.
> 
> No todo es competir vía salarios cuando hablamos de tecnología punta.



Fijate sin saber nada del sector viendo sus cuentas ya intuia que algo especial tenian frente a sus competidores


----------



## vyk (27 Feb 2012)

Nikkei abre al alza con fuerza. De momento +0.89%


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

A las buenas noches!



Janus dijo:


> Ese fui yo!!!.
> 
> Son negocios para pillarlos y al menos yo invierto por todo excepto por los libros etc... No estoy dentro tanto tiempo como para esperar a que esos resultados se reflejen en la cotización.
> 
> Hoy he estado leyendo una tesis doctoral sobre microestructuras de los libros de órdenes, como los quants aprovechan las ineficiencias de los mercados, cómo funcionan las dark pools .... y desde luego mi timing no es ni de lejos el esperar a ver cómo te limpian las perras.



Pues ya tardas en compartirlo con los demás foreros :baba:

Hace unos años programé una especie de módulo para analizar libros de órdenes y, aunque no daba malos resultados, por sí solo no servía, era necesario algo más.

Se analizaban 4 Gb. de datos de libros de órdenes (unos 4 meses) precalculados para analizarlos de forma instantánea en riguroso intradía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

AAAA JUGARRRRR

Colocada orden de BBVA bien abajo, aunque en pre el dólar haciendo de las suyas...

SUERTE Y PLUSVIS.

El dax a punto de caramelo también.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Feb 2012)

Alegría...

Ibex 35
Últ: 8.484,40
Var (% / Ptos): -0,51 %/ -43,30


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

A los buenos...


Cubierto el 50% del objetivo diario en el PRE, vamos a ver qué tal se nos da la segunda mitad del día.

Tenemos zona de relevantes en todo el 677x, convergencias, bastante fuerte según parece. Un largo en el 6770 sería una buena operación.

Por arriba, 6860 con extensión hasta 6881... zona de Maginot superior también. 

Hoy hay poca dispersión entre las proyecciones, están bastante enfocadas; eso suele dar señal de suelos y techos fiables.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!



FranR dijo:


> AAAA JUGARRRRR
> 
> Colocada orden de BBVA bien abajo, aunque en pre el dólar haciendo de las suyas...
> 
> ...



Cuidado, que hay cierta probabilidad de guano:

LARGOS: 29.56693% - CORTOS: 70.43305%


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entonces tendre que ponerme largo :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

¿y maginot inferior? (dios que frikismo, cualquiera que se pase y lea.... :


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ahí que la orden de BBVA para intra rabioso esté por debajo de 6.50


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y maginot inferior? (dios que frikismo, cualquiera que se pase y lea.... :



dax tiene sigfrido en 6500 :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

hoy si que tendremos guano del bueno , cuidadin con bbva , tiene un H-C-H y hoy a roto la clavicular , objetivo 6 eurillos


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y maginot inferior? (dios que frikismo, cualquiera que se pase y lea.... :



6765... como le decía, hay convergencia bastante fuerte hoy...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De ahí que la orden de BBVA para intra rabioso esté por debajo de 6.50











pollastre dijo:


> 6765... como le decía, hay convergencia bastante fuerte hoy...





Pues si! Gracias Almirante Pollastre. A esa goleta la espero bordeando isla tortuga


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Sobre el Dax

6818 punto de cortos

6786-6717

Arriba 6878


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sobre el Dax
> 
> 6818 punto de cortos
> 
> ...



Para el Ibex que objetivo nos podemos plantear hoy (Si no es mucha molestia)

Gracias


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sobre el Dax
> 
> *6818 punto de cortos
> 
> ...



Asegurada una operación, la segunda le damos más coba..

...brindaré con Ouzo que me afané hace unos días in-situ. Mardito ejpeculadores....


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

adriangtir dijo:


> para el ibex que objetivo nos podemos plantear hoy (si no es mucha molestia)
> 
> gracias




8512-8.454

8.373 el guanazo


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces tendre que ponerme largo :8:



¿realmente lo hiciste? :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿realmente lo hiciste? :XX:



era trolleo 

yo voy corto con objetivo 7600 aprox 8:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Buen susto en el 65... perforación con -500 Daxies, 10 puntos abajo... le han dado fuerte antes de rebotar, parece que tenían ganas de despistar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

Me cago en su pm....... SL 6760 ::

Me han cañoneado las velas!!!

A otras cosa!


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cago en su pm....... SL 6760 ::




osu osu osu....

bueno, si le sirve de consuelo, de todas formas ha dado menos de sí la operación de lo que yo esperaba.... se le han podido sacar 20 pips (realistamente, 15 sin "apreturas").

Esto, al menos en el "first strike". Ahora habrá que ver como se despliega la configuración de este nivel.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Aun no se confirma el giro, está todo muy lateral en este momento.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Asegurada una operación, la segunda le damos más coba..
> 
> ...brindaré con Ouzo que me afané hace unos días in-situ. Mardito ejpeculadores....





pollastre dijo:


> Buen susto en el 65... perforación con -500 Daxies, 10 puntos abajo... le han dado fuerte antes de rebotar, parece que tenían ganas de despistar.









Tenga pegue un trago y se le pasa el susto...como verá se me han pegado los gustos raros de algunos del foro...::


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, revise su malvadah plataforma especuladora.... en el primer viaje hemos hecho suelo en 6761.5 ; si Ud. tenía SL 6760, incluso con un last de 6761.5 el bid debería haber estado en 6761... como mucho, dos ticks y en 6060.5.... en su lugar, no estaría yo muy conforme con que me hubieran saltado ese stop, no... ienso:ienso:ienso:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cago en su pm....... SL 6760 ::
> 
> Me han cañoneado las velas!!!
> 
> A otras cosa!


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga pegue un trago y se le pasa el susto...como verá se me han pegado los gustos raros de algunos del foro...::




¿Alfabeto cirílico es eso? ... ¿precio en rublos?.... ¿pero esto qué es?


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, revise su malvadah plataforma especuladora.... en el primer viaje hemos hecho suelo en 6761.5 ; si Ud. tenía SL 6760, incluso con un last de 6761.5 el bid debería haber estado en 6761... como mucho, dos ticks y en 6060.5.... en su lugar, no estaría yo muy conforme con que me hubieran saltado ese stop, no... ienso:ienso:ienso:



Entodavia no me han largado, mi first level ha servido + ó - como resistencia...seguimos en la guerra. 

Una superación del primer level ahora si me llevaría por delante las primeras plusvis...

Si nos mantenemos por aquí mucho rato apuesto por una operacion de GUAYOMINI 100 points...::


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Alfabeto cirílico es eso? ... ¿precio en rublos?.... ¿pero esto qué es?



Hamijo....es en leuros...anís griego u ouzo. No me sea cateto.


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

De momento, la Maginot inferior aguanta con un error de 4,5 pips. Ha encajado dos golpes gordos ya, veremos si soporta el tercero que parece que se está montando en este momento.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Feb 2012)

.
UFF, en el Stoxx se han ido 9 puntos más abajo de lo que esperaba y me han jodido bien ... por hacer una operación fuera de mis normas.

Anda que no me queda disciplina por aplicar ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Ahhhh vaya, disculpe... verá Ud., es que no todos conocemos tales ... er.... "delicatessen" :fiufiu::fiufiu:



FranR dijo:


> Hamijo....es en leuros...anís griego u ouzo. No me sea cateto.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Ojo, que vuelven al ataquerl:

LARGOS: 27.8618866667% - CORTOS: 72.1381%

Durante el pequeño lateral han ido metiendo ventas poco a poco.


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

No no, se lo decía al Sr. Pirata Garrapata, que tenía SL en 6760 y se lo han saltado de forma harto sospechosa, no a Ud....





FranR dijo:


> Entodavia no me han largado, mi first level ha servido + ó - como resistencia...seguimos en la guerra.
> 
> Una superación del primer level ahora si me llevaría por delante las primeras plusvis...
> 
> Si nos mantenemos por aquí mucho rato apuesto por una operacion de GUAYOMINI 100 points...::


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

De todas formas, Sr. GT, y ahora que pienso un poco sobre su operación... sabiendo como sabía Ud. que la Maginot inferior estaba en 6765, va y pone el SL en 6760... en mi opinión iba Ud. más _apretao _que Falete con un traje de luces... vamos, 5 pips de stop... ni que fuera Ud. la AI, hoyga :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas, Sr. GT, y ahora que pienso un poco sobre su operación... sabiendo como sabía Ud. que la Maginot inferior estaba en 6765, va y pone el SL en 6760... en mi opinión iba Ud. más _apretao _que Falete con un traje de luces... vamos, 5 pips de stop... ni que fuera Ud. la AI, hoyga :fiufiu:



Es que le tengo gran aprecio a su niña, y si dice 6765, 6765 hoyga!

No se preocupe por el resultado de la operación, ya sabe, era cosa de corsario.

Por cierto, esta tarde les mandaré un correiro a los de IGmarkets, aunque me dirán que si el spread que si gaitas... me da a mi que les voy a cerrar la cuenta. Es la segunda vez que me cierran una op. por menos de un pip....::


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Veamos que hay movimientos en el subsuelo..


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Denle un repaso a esto.

MARCOS LOPEZ DE PRADO | LinkedIn

Su tesis está disponible a trozos en Google Docs. Hay una entrevista que está bastante bien, junto a otros, en:

De Profesión, Trader de Alta Frecuencia

Seguro que con algún peer to peer se puede descargar info de este chico. En x-trader hay enlaces a algunos videos en youtube que se ve claramente la evolución de la negociación de futuros en los dos últimos flash crash.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las tenía como cobertura de Antena 3TV y en cierta medida de Hanwha. Ambos stops saltaron (se llevaron los 100 pipos levantados en el DAX).
> 
> Ahora quedan sin cobertura las Barclays y un par de minis cortos en el DAX abiertos el viernes. Vamos a ver esta noche cómo abre y reforzar esos cortos con dos grandes de DAX ..... si se dan las circunstancias.
> 
> ...




Cerramos la mitad de la posición en DAX. Quincena hecha. Buena pipada para empezar.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De Profesión, Trader de Alta Frecuencia



"No obstante, también reconoció que algunos de los algoritmos desarrollados *no duraban más de unos meses en el mercado* ya que otros traders de alta frecuencia se dedican a analizar las pautas de otras estrategias para tratar de obtener beneficios adelantándose a ellas, terminando finalmente por eliminar el edge que pudieran tener. Asimismo Marcos señaló la existencia de algoritmos en el mercado que tratan de provocar eventos en el mercado para activar determinados comportamientos y obtener beneficios."

Sobre este particular recuerdo alguna conversación del jefe con el maese, donde le decía que regularmente se revisaba el sistema y por algún "extraño motivo" lo que funcionaba bien dejaba de hacerlo, y no era casual.ienso:


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Entodavia no me han largado, mi first level ha servido + ó - como resistencia...seguimos en la guerra.
> 
> Una superación del primer level ahora si me llevaría por delante las primeras plusvis...
> 
> Si nos mantenemos por aquí mucho rato apuesto por una operacion de GUAYOMINI 100 points...::



Me largan +25.
Seguimos buscando el segundo nivel con el resto...


Maravilloso lateral del Dax (a un minuto) triple techo ¿arreón? puede que en pocos minutos...


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> "No obstante, también reconoció que algunos de los algoritmos desarrollados *no duraban más de unos meses en el mercado* ya que otros traders de alta frecuencia se dedican a analizar las pautas de otras estrategias para tratar de obtener beneficios adelantándose a ellas, terminando finalmente por eliminar el edge que pudieran tener. Asimismo Marcos señaló la existencia de algoritmos en el mercado que tratan de provocar eventos en el mercado para activar determinados comportamientos y obtener beneficios."
> 
> Sobre este particular recuerdo alguna conversación del jefe con el maese, donde le decía que regularmente se revisaba el sistema y por algún "extraño motivo" lo que funcionaba bien dejaba de hacerlo, y no era casual.ienso:



A todos nos ha pasado y a todos nos seguirá pasando. En HFT responde a que buscan "rascar" sobre las ineficiencias del mercado y cuando muchos están en esa tarea, éstas se minimizan.

En nuestro caso, es más sencillo. Nuestros sistemas dependen en gran medida de la situación de la volatilidad, la vigencia o no de una tendencia ....

Apasionante. Hasta la suerte es efímera ::


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

El SP justo sobre la directriz alcista acelerada. Tercer toque en poquito tiempo (timeframe diario). Vamos a ver que aquí puede haber una ventana de oportunidad relevante.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Feb 2012)

güten morgen! ::

el bund esta muy cerca de la resistencia creada por los maximos de enero y febrero 139,35


estilicon, ya lo explicaste tu mismo. Diria que si fue diocleciano, pero me ha sido imposible encontrar el articulo en concreto. Estoy buscando un hueco para hacerme con el rise and fall of the roman empire.. de Gibbons.

edit: tocados 139,25 (antes puse 135,35 pero deberia ser 139,35) sorry


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Esto se va animando....


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

El IBEX resistiendo como puede los 8500...

Los iberdrolos llevandonos las manos a la cabeza. Bueno, los 4,45 parece que también aguantan. Aunque lo de ver los 4,20 asusta.

Parece que finalmente el guano se está empezando a materializar, aunque sea poquito a poco.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Le acabo de meter un módulo nuevo a mi sistema y otros dos que ya estaban operativos pero que mantenía desactivados para poder hacer unas pruebas.

Ahora el sistema de probabilidades sigue bastante más al precio.

En este momento estamos laterales, levemente alcistas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Feb 2012)

139,35 bund

para confirmarse pepon a medio plazo hay que superar 140


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

vamos ibex


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Le acabo de meter un módulo nuevo a mi sistema y otros dos que ya estaban operativos pero que mantenía desactivados para poder hacer unas pruebas.
> 
> Ahora el sistema de probabilidades sigue bastante más al precio.
> 
> En este momento estamos laterales, levemente alcistas.



Maestro pues a mi me sale como una caída mu bestia en short time


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Le acabo de meter un módulo nuevo a mi sistema y otros dos que ya estaban operativos pero que mantenía desactivados para poder hacer unas pruebas.
> 
> Ahora el sistema de probabilidades *sigue bastante más al precio*.
> 
> En este momento estamos laterales, levemente alcistas.



No se porque me lo imagino así por el jardín...::::








Por allí va el precio, cual Zahorí de la bolsa...


----------



## The Replicant (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Maestro pues a mi me sale como una caída mu bestia en short time



es lo bueno de este hilo, siempre hay alguien que acierta :Aplauso:

el problema es saber a quien le toca ::


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> es lo bueno de este hilo, siempre hay alguien que acierta :Aplauso:
> 
> el problema es saber a quien le toca ::



Pues en este caso y de momento ninguno...porque no se menea.

Pero espere y podrá alabar mi sapiencia.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Le acabo de meter un módulo nuevo a mi sistema y otros dos que ya estaban operativos pero que mantenía desactivados para poder hacer unas pruebas.
> 
> Ahora el sistema de probabilidades sigue bastante más al precio.
> 
> En este momento estamos laterales, levemente alcistas.



puede decirnos vagamente en que parámetros se basa el algo que desarrollo 

volumen........


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

No se si están notando la terrible lucha entre las poderosas máquinas de MULDER y la mía misma.

De momento no se decanta a ningún lado... las fuerzas igualadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se si están notando la terrible lucha entre las poderosas máquinas de MULDER y la mía misma.
> 
> De momento no se decanta a ningún lado... las fuerzas igualadas.



pero si estan bailando :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se si están notando la terrible lucha entre las poderosas máquinas de MULDER y la mía misma.
> 
> De momento no se decanta a ningún lado... las fuerzas igualadas.



El maese lo ve de esta forma...


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El maese lo ve de esta forma...



Sepa que es ud. 100% culpable del golpe que me acabo de dar en la cabeza al caerme de la silla....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Sepa que es ud. 100% culpable del golpe que me acabo de dar en la cabeza al caerme de la silla....


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Las probabilidades han cambiado:

LARGOS: 75.0% - CORTOS: 25.0%

Ahora veremos que pasa...


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Las probabilidades han cambiado:
> 
> LARGOS: 75.0% - CORTOS: 25.0%
> 
> Ahora veremos que pasa...



::::

Hay algo que falla...







Que le está haciendo? mi no entender...


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

Tienen fácil escape... le dirán que el spread en ese momento alcanzó 1,5 pipazos, que su sistema de stops es super rápido de la muerte mortal para proteger los intereses de sus bienamados clientes entre los cuales Ud. tiene el honor de encontrarse, y blah blah blah blah....

Coincidentalmente, resulta que muy pocas veces el spread en el FDAX sobrepasa los dos ticks de amplitud.... [enabling sarcasm] vaya por Dios, mire que habrá ido a tener "mala suerte" Ud. .... [/sarcasm]





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que le tengo gran aprecio a su niña, y si dice 6765, 6765 hoyga!
> 
> No se preocupe por el resultado de la operación, ya sabe, era cosa de corsario.
> 
> Por cierto, esta tarde les mandaré un correiro a los de IGmarkets, aunque me dirán que si el spread que si gaitas... me da a mi que les voy a cerrar la cuenta. Es la segunda vez que me cierran una op. por menos de un pip....::


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede decirnos vagamente en que parámetros se basa el algo que desarrollo
> 
> volumen........



Un modulo para gestionar los ticks del día y otro para gestionar el precio que es lo que más dolores de cabeza me está dando, el de precio no es tan fiable como los demás y ya tengo pensado otro tipo de gestión.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

buenos mis bienamados estad atentos , el big guano largamente esperado se acerca


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Hay algo que falla...
> 
> ...





Tenemos toda la zona 688x por visitar hoy... sería una lástima que no quisieran darle un meneo y llevárselo por ahí arriba a pasear, no cree 

El problema del otro sentido (los cortífagos) es que, por un lado, por debajo de la Maginot (6765) realmente hay un buen hostión de 40 puntos sin paños calientes enmedio... por lo tanto, no sé si veo los cortos a estas alturas ya de la sesión.

Por el otro lado, y esto quizás le interese... tenemos el grip en color rojo desde hace ya unas dos horas... precisamente el tiempo que lleva el índice merodeando la zona 677x... dos horas derrapando es mucho tiempo, demasiado; esta configuración apoyaría su tesis del castañazo hacia abajo tras perforación violenta del 6765. 

No seré yo el que se la juegue aquí, porque ya estoy fuera de mercado; pero si tuviera que elegir, entre las dos señales me quedaba con el grip en rojo, esto es, yo estaría de acuerdo con el Sr. FranR: cortos y posible visita al 672x.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos mis bienamados estad atentos , el big guano largamente esperado se acerca



¿Debemos interpretar que el bajar no va a parar?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Debemos interpretar que el bajar no va a parar?



hasta la zona 7600 no deberia parar , ahi tendremos rebotito o megareboton


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Hace tiempo que JOSE el de las gamesas no se pasa por el hilo a saludar,esos 20.000 euracos de minusvalias le tendran deprimido

Jose!!!! mirame!!! yo tambien estoy jodio con las abengoas e ibertrolas y aqui estoy ,sin poderme sentar pero entero del tooo!!

Vaya tela las ibertrolas,vaya tela!!!!!


----------



## Greco (27 Feb 2012)

¿A donde van las IBEs?


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2012)

¿Ese no era el que decía que los SL eran cosa de pobres... que él invertía a calzón bajado como la Koplovitz?

En fin en fin, de la vega verde.... si es que el Mercado es un sitio muy malo para decir patochadas... pero es aún peor sitio para *hacerlas*.

Espero que al menos el buen hombre no haya perdido demasiada pasta.



VOTIN dijo:


> Hace tiempo que JOSE el de las gamesas no se pasa por el hilo a saludar,esos 20.000 euracos de minusvalias le tendran deprimido
> 
> Jose!!!! mirame!!! yo tambien estoy jodio con las abengoas e ibertrolas y aqui estoy ,sin poderme sentar pero entero del tooo!!
> 
> Vaya tela las ibertrolas,vaya tela!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿A donde van las IBEs?



Las gamesmierda le marcan el camino ,a ver si ya terminan con ella ,la dejan en 2,48 y termina la masacre
Aunque a este paso 2,5 mas que nuevo suelo puede ser nuevo techo si se estrella en los 2 euros pelaos


----------



## tortilla (27 Feb 2012)

Ibertrolla os estaba troleando. Si baja del 4,34 yo me preocuparía.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

que ganas de comprar valores de un indice que es claramente bajista en el largo plazo :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Ibertrolla os estaba troleando. Si baja del 4,34 yo me preocuparía.



Si,vamos a tener que hacer un hilo " mandrilados por la ibertrola" 

Y alli podremos escribir..

---"...yo tambien estuve"::

Lo que me jode son las abengoas::
esas si que me escuezen :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,vamos a tener que hacer un hilo " mandrilados por la ibertrola"
> 
> Y alli podremos escribir..
> 
> ...



Sólo espero que nadie fuera apalancado.

Pero si, nos están mandrileando bien (menos mal que sólo entré en bolsa con una parte pequeña de los ahorros y el resto lo tengo en depositos naranja y similares...).

Me veo dejandoselas a mis hijas junto con una valiosa lección de como mandrilearon a su padre...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Feb 2012)

el bund me dice en el grafico que aun tiene ganas de subir un poco mas. asi pues, los indices deberian bajar.

o los datos estan mal, o "alguien" ha movido 20.000 contratos en dos minutillos de na, 12:36

seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿A donde van las IBEs?



A dejarnos el culo cual bebedero de patos...


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

El SP está perfecto para darse una vuelta a la baja.
Toca por tercera vez en dos semanas aprox, la directriz alcista acelerada.
Indicadores como MACD, estocástico y RSI están comenzando a ponerse bajistas.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿A donde van las IBEs?



A 4,28 yo me meteré en 4,30.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A 4,28 yo me meteré en 4,30.



Lo tuyo es el paper trade,en el mundo real nunca juegas porque para cuando llegen a 4,30 te dara miedo pensar que te mandrilen y bajen a 3,9


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Cual será el suelo de GAM y SAcyr, en 2,40 la una y 2,90 la otra me van a tentar demasiado.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo tuyo es el paper trade,en el mundo real nunca juegas porque para cuando llegen a 4,30 te dara miedo pensar que te mandrilen y bajen a 3,9



Cacho perro llevo un mes en liquidez y esto es peor que la droja, tengo mono, de esta semana no pasa, eso sí meteré mitad de carga por si esto guanea más.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Joder!!!!, el DAX lleva 4 horas en un rango de 20 pipos. Pocas comisiones se van a llevar de las gacelas.

Es de esperar un buen movimiento cuando abandone ese extenso lateral en timeframes de minuto.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

En cuanto entren los usanos nos vamos pabajo y será time to buy.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A 4,28 yo me meteré en 4,30.



Ahí hay un buen rebote (el último de los mohicanos) pero la duda surge porque eso no quiera decir que vaya a ser importante. Puede ser una parada temporal que cualquier perroflautada se lo llevaría por delante.

El riesgo parece muy pequeño pero también el reward. Este tipo de trades tienen un doble desafío: que efectivamente se pare ahí y que efectivamente rebote un buen trozo.

Mucho parece.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> En cuanto entren los usanos nos vamos pabajo y será time to buy.



Comprate unas gamesas antes de que reboten a 3,5 y te las pierdas,ahora estan baratas


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí hay un buen rebote (el último de los mohicanos) pero la duda surge porque eso no quiera decir que vaya a ser importante. Puede ser una parada temporal que cualquier perroflautada se lo llevaría por delante.
> 
> El riesgo parece muy pequeño pero también el reward. Este tipo de trades tienen un doble desafío: que efectivamente se pare ahí y que efectivamente rebote un buen trozo.
> 
> Mucho parece.



oro parece y plata no es ¿que es?

Tu eres un tio valiente,comprate 20000 gamesas que ahora es el momento,llevan bajando un 30% en 15 dias......
uhmmmm ¿a que me recordara eso? ienso:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Las solares de First viene en rojo pero cuidado que este sector suele estar descorrelacionado con el SP. No vayan a hacer una tontería, el intradía es muy largo.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

¿Llego a tiempo para el guano?

Vaya lateral sigue la lucha Mulder´s machine et mine.







GODZILLA MALO DEJA TRANQUILO AL SEÑOR MULDER..


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> oro parece y plata no es ¿que es?
> 
> Tu eres un tio valiente,comprate 20000 gamesas que ahora es el momento,llevan bajando un 30% en 15 dias......
> uhmmmm ¿a que me recordara eso? ienso:



Había pensado algo así como 4 veces ese número de valores

Pero voy a esperar porque todos los indicadores siguen en guano. Después meteremos aún más.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Comprate unas gamesas antes de que reboten a 3,5 y te las pierdas,ahora estan baratas



Pues no te diré que no, pondré SL no como otros ::, si me mandrilean serán -100€ y si acierto :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

DAX, tenga cuidado que aún no ha perdido los 60.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Llego a tiempo para el guano?
> 
> Vaya lateral sigue la lucha Mulder´s machine et mine.
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que mi sistema daba lateral hace un rato donde el tuyo daba cortos  aunque marca subidas y bajadas de vez en cuando ahora la probabilidad que marca es:

LARGOS: 25.0% - CORTOS: 75.0%


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De ahí que la orden de BBVA para intra rabioso esté por debajo de 6.50



Las pillaré hoy???:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Esa vela verde a alguno le ha hecho mucho daño. Que no cruce los 74 again ....

Edito: Tocados y martillo posterior. A ver ....


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Te recuerdo que mi sistema daba lateral hace un rato donde el tuyo daba cortos  aunque marca subidas y bajadas de vez en cuando ahora la probabilidad que marca es:
> 
> LARGOS: 25.0% - CORTOS: 75.0%



Ahora si va fino...mi Godzilla le ha hecho recapacitar.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa vela verde a alguno le ha hecho mucho daño. Que no cruce los 74 again ....



A mi mientras no me cruce parriba los 818 amos tranquilos (dax of course)


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi mientras no me cruce parriba los 818 amos tranquilos (dax of course)



Mira más hacia los 6500 que hacia los 6960. Salvo perroflautada, hay un long trip.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Había pensado algo así como 4 veces ese número de valores
> 
> Pero voy a esperar porque todos los indicadores siguen en guano. Después meteremos aún más.



Las gamesas no hacen prisioneros ,si metes 80k o 100k procura que sea para largo plazo o no podras salir sin que te mandrilen por muchos stoppes que pongas


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Dos narices bien gordas. El SP va a abrir la sesión justo sobre la directriz alcista acelerada. Vamos a ver esos primeros movimientos.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Feb 2012)

Venga, que dejamos atrás el 8.47x!!!


----------



## Estilicón (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De ahí que la orden de BBVA para intra rabioso esté por debajo de 6.50



Disculpe la ignorancia.

¿Habla usted de entrar largo o corto?. Entiendo que sería corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

que buena pinta :baba:

el que cargue largos , sera mas huevon que el chavo del ocho


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

Pregunta a los que tienen Bankinter

Funciona el broker o solo e pasa a mi que no puedo ni entrar??


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

15 pipos de reward!


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

El VIX en ETF disparado como venía anticipando el calentón alcista del fin de sesión el pasado viernes.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pregunta a los que tienen Bankinter
> 
> Funciona el broker o solo e pasa a mi que no puedo ni entrar??



A mi si
Hay sobre carga,la gacelada esta revuelta con sus gamesas


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi si
> Hay sobre carga,la gacelada esta revuelta con sus gamesas



Si, mi SL ha saltado llevandose las plusvis del mes


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Las Patriots están a punto de marcar un short como un piano.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Larguistas arrepentios :ouch:


----------



## vigobay (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las Patriots están a punto de marcar un short como un piano.



Pues mírate Bank of Guano ya que acaba de perder media de 200 y cruzarse media de 4 y de 18. Yo ya entré en apertura corto y si se confirma antes del cierre meteré algo más porque huele a "Inmersión" sobre todo si pierde los 7,55. El Stop en 8,04 que es muy claro


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

Guanos días....:fiufiu:

Contento con las SAN....me desprendí de ellas a 6,17 hace unas semanas....ya están otra vez ahí....que siga el guano!!

TRiste por las IBE....a ver si aguantan algo...yo las dejo ahí a ver qué pasa...no me corren prisa....

Mientras un 75% liquidez a ver si se puede pescar algo en río revuelto8:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Guanos días....:fiufiu:
> 
> Contento con las SAN....me desprendí de ellas a 6,17 hace unas semanas....ya están otra vez ahí....que siga el guano!!
> 
> ...



Hoy de primer plato tenemos gamesas con tomate y de segundo tapita de arcelores con cafe e indras de postres


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Disculpe la ignorancia.
> 
> ¿Habla usted de entrar largo o corto?. Entiendo que sería corto.



Largo, unos céntimos al bolsillo y salir corriendo


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

Dax -1,6%
Ibex -1%

Esperemos más guaneo antes de hincar el diente a algo...


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy de primer plato tenemos gamesas con tomate y de segundo tapita de arcelores con cafe e indras de postres



Votin, estoy empezando a leer, no me diga que se ha metido en Gamesa!!:

Yo estoy por meter orden a 2,50:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Votin, estoy empezando a leer, no me diga que se ha metido en Gamesa!!:
> 
> Yo estoy por meter orden a 2,50:cook:



jo,jo...
no,si entrar puede que entre pero cuando tenga claro si el 2,5 es techo o suelo::


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues mírate Bank of Guano ya que acaba de perder media de 200 y cruzarse media de 4 y de 18. Yo ya entré en apertura corto y si se confirma antes del cierre meteré algo más porque huele a "Inmersión" sobre todo si pierde los 7,55. El Stop en 8,04 que es muy claro



Buen trade. En cuanto puedas protégelo.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sólo espero que nadie fuera apalancado.
> 
> Pero si, nos están mandrileando bien (menos mal que sólo entré en bolsa con una parte pequeña de los ahorros y el resto lo tengo en depositos naranja y similares...).
> 
> Me veo dejandoselas a mis hijas junto con una valiosa lección de como mandrilearon a su padre...



Entrar apalancado en un negocio tan lento es una locura.Hasta que no diga soria como va a paliar el deficit y si beneficiara como hasta ahora a las termosolares o descargara a las electricas tradicionales , puede pasar de todo. Este es el unico pais del mundo donde se obligo a unas empresas a financiar las subvenciones que el gobierno por su libre albedrio decidio amablemente ofrecer a sus competidores. Yo a largo sigo confiando en el modelo de negocio de ibe, de las grandes electricas europeas es una de las mas eficientes. Me han mandrileado a corto


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

Tranquilos Ibertrolles....IBE pierde 10-12 centimos por accion respecto a precio de entrada....por cada mil acciones son 120 euros...tampoco veo tanta sangre....tengamos paciencia.

Esto sube y baja....en dos semanas subiendo las tenemos a 4,8X...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Feb 2012)

bund toco 139,95 y parece que esta con pullback hasta 139,66

ahi veremos si es pullback o no.

Euro Bund Charts | Euro Bund Futures Live Chart | Euro Bund Real Time Futures Chart


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

Tanto avisar el pastorcillo de que venia el lobo... seguimos igual. A ver si viene el lobo de verdad o solo un perrito con ganas de juguetear.:bla:

Peponazo incoming...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tanto avisar el pastorcillo de que venia el lobo... seguimos igual. A ver si viene el lobo de verdad o solo un perrito con ganas de juguetear.:bla:



en 8900 se aviso y despues de 500 puntos de caida ustec sigue esperando el guano :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 8900 se aviso y despues de 500 puntos de caida ustec sigue esperando el guano :XX:



Y ud. esta mañana-mediodia diciendo que viene el big guano...::

Yo he tirado la piedra, y tu?


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 8512-*8.454*
> 
> 8.373 el guanazo



De momento lo que ha hecho es rebotar sobre base de canal, otro ataque haría las delicias del hilo. No desesperen.

El dax ha dado + de 70 puntos desde el nivel de aviso de cortos, que es un buen pellizco. 

Es que solo les gusta de -5% en -5%


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

Que peligro tienen las Hawaianas...hay que tener muchos webs y un buen stop...de hace unos dias a 2,10 han bajado a 1,63....vamos, como gamesa, jejeje


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y ud. esta mañana-mediodia diciendo que viene el big guano...::
> 
> Yo he tirado la piedra, y tu?



eso es trolleo hombre , sino que aburrimiento de foro  

MV tiene una operativa y es corto en 8900 sl 9050 objetivo 7600 pero no voy a estar todos los dias repitiendo lo mismo .

ya me canse de repetirlo el dia que nos giramos el dia que hicimos los 8960


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Buen tirón de 7 pipos en el SP. Está claro que no quieren cortos maricones con stop losses ajustados.


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

Pero MV salió en no sé qué punto y volvió a entrar en no sé qué otro punto....vamos, que deshizo posiciones a mitad de camino a pesar de su convicción guanista.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero MV salió en no sé qué punto y volvió a entrar en no sé qué otro punto....vamos, que deshizo posiciones a mitad de camino a pesar de su convicción guanista.



es porque MV curraba de noche y tenia que dormir , el dia anterior vio el comportamiento del vix asi que parecia buen momento pa cerrar cortos y al levantarse cargar cortos desde mas arriba 

no salio bien el asunto , pero la clave es ir con la tendencia y si ademas puedes bordarlo mejor que mejor , pero con ir con la tendencia ya es suficiente


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

BoA: Revisando se puede ver que sería muy bonito si llegase a 8,81 y de ahí se girase con fuerza hacia abajo. Ahora tiene soporte, en esta mini corrección, en 7,66$.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Señores entramos de nuevo corto en Dax SL 15.

Hoy se puede permitir. Segunda operación cerrada con +50.

Vamonos...


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Que peligro tienen las Hawaianas...hay que tener muchos webs y un buen stop...de hace unos dias a 2,10 han bajado a 1,63....vamos, como gamesa, jejeje



En % han caido mas y ademas ha caido el dollar.No se puede entrar en el mercado americano estando el tipo de cambio por debajo de 1,3 como estaba. A me la media historica me sale a 1,35, para entrar minimo tendria que verlo muy por encima de esa cifra.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Feb 2012)

BBVA en 6.66.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

Una preguntilla, la LTRO es mañana o pasdo?


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Creo que pasado....

Por 5 no me han volatilizado....:cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2012)

que sucede?? y este tiron al alza


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que sucede?? y este tiron al alza




Usa y sus putas costumbres. No quieren bajar y punto.

edito: Se aferran a un clavo ardiendo, a la vez que el tiron saleel dado de Dallas mejor que lo esperado.

Hasta las elecciones de Usa nos van a joder a expectativas y datos manipulados.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

usa nos va a regalar un bonito gap a la baja uno de estos dias 8:


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que sucede?? y este tiron al alza



Sus muelas....subo el stop hasta 20, por encima del punto de cortos.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

Verdeeeeee, vieneee.:bla::vomito:


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que sucede?? y este tiron al alza



Jan. pending home sales


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Largo en Hanwha con stop ajustado. Mucho volumen ha entrado en la última hora.
Al igual que las carboneras, el sector solar se está recuperando tras el SP.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En % han caido mas y ademas ha caido el dollar.No se puede entrar en el mercado americano estando el tipo de cambio por debajo de 1,3 como estaba. A me la media historica me sale a 1,35, para entrar minimo tendria que verlo muy por encima de esa cifra.



Ya se que soy una gacela osada y atrevida, pero como estaba harta de los cambios he abierto una cuenta en dolares... Así ya cambiaré en su momento :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En % han caido mas y ademas ha caido el dollar.No se puede entrar en el mercado americano estando el tipo de cambio por debajo de 1,3 como estaba. A me la media historica me sale a 1,35, para entrar minimo tendria que verlo muy por encima de esa cifra.



Con CFDs el tipo de cambio solamente aplica al reward o la risk materializado.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Aguanto posición...parece que quiere mirar abajo.


Al final :::::: tu verás


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

gap a la baja cojones ya


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Feb 2012)

bund ha hecho pullback. el dax a su puta bola.

esta noche toca walking dead y californication. sean buenos.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2012)

Aurevoire -20 para terminar el día...:|


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bund ha hecho pullback. el dax a su puta bola.
> 
> esta noche toca walking dead y californication. sean buenos.



ya he visto el capítulo 10 
Disfrútelo!


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Se dan la vuelta ::


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

El SP lo tiene todo para bajar pero se resiste. Cada día que pase, un poquito más arriba estará la directriz alcista acelerada y la terminará reventando. De momento, en rompeculos mode!!!!.

Qué importante es trabajar en base a objetivos. Me salí esta mañana del DAX y gracias viendo como se ha desarrollado el resto de la sesión.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

Vaya vaya, otro dia que bajamos la de dios y al final chute y al verde.

Usa deberia desaparecer del mapa.

Esta semana va a ser un tanto rara.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

mantengo los cortos con un par


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya he visto el capítulo 10
> Disfrútelo!



Yo de walking dead voy por el 8. Esta segunda temporada es cojonuda.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

A las Hanwha le ha entrado bastante dinero en el suelo del intradía. A vigilar.


----------



## Estilicón (27 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Largo, unos céntimos al bolsillo y salir corriendo



Puede ser buena. 

Pero para pipear intradía la que dije la semana pasada del popular jugando con los 3 euros. Por tercer día seguido que se hubiera sacado algo. Hoy un 3%. Habrá un día que lo mismo hace catacrock. Pero hasta entonces ya se habría llenado el zurrón....


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Pero que coño ha pasado pa que este todo verde?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

¿El IBEX está en verde o me ha sentado mal la copa de pacharán de después de comer???


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Qué bonito sería un arreón en el SP hasta el máximo anterior de 1377 y ahí darse el gustazo de cerrar la puerta del horno y potenciómetro a tope ..........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo de walking dead voy por el 8. Esta segunda temporada es cojonuda.



Estos tres últimos capítulos mucho más intensos que los 5 primeros, el sexto estuvo bien. Pero no creo que lleguen al nivel de lo comics._ Too mucho for the tele_ ::


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Bueno el timo de hoy lo bajarán mañana vía gap.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estos tres últimos capítulos mucho más intensos que los 5 primeros, el sexto estuvo bien. Pero no creo que lleguen al nivel de lo comics._ Too mucho for the tele_ ::



¿Hay ya recopilación?


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A las Hanwha le ha entrado bastante dinero en el suelo del intradía. A vigilar.



Vigiladas y captadas, pero están un poco tontorronas, las plusvis no creo que entren hasta el jueves, Esta fase es de inicio de acumulación??


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿El IBEX está en verde o me ha sentado mal la copa de pacharán de después de comer???



A mi el fondo me esta dando ya alegrias y con un r/r nada malo.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pero que coño ha pasado pa que este todo verde?



Las gamesas Noooo


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

El VIX tiene buena pinta. Es cuestión de esperar un poquito más y ver la señal.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vigiladas y captadas, pero están un poco tontorronas, las plusvis no creo que entren hasta el jueves, Esta fase es de inicio de acumulación??



Es mucho decir que estén en fase de acumulación pero sí que es cierto que lo primero que hay que hacer antes de subir, es dejar de bajar. Hay mucha sobreventa y cualquier tirón podría ser importante.

El día 12 presentan resultados y previsiones a futuro. Queda mucha tela que cortar hasta esa fecha pero ahí está.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Bueno el DAX exactamente en donde vendí ayer unos cortos y los recompré esta mañana 80 pipos más abajo aprox. Ahora podríamos repetir la misma jugada?.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿El IBEX está en verde o me ha sentado mal la copa de pacharán de después de comer???



Joder que mal me ha sentado la siesta.

La ultima operación de la tarde se ha llevado las de la mañana...

Deje abierto un corto que dede esta altura ya me ha dado buenos resultados mas veces...


----------



## Claca (27 Feb 2012)

IBEX:







Giro al alza en el muy corto plazo donde tocaba. Superando los 8.480 toca ir en busca de los 8.560, por lo que el verde no debe sorprender en absoluto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Hay ya recopilación?



Comics? si, hasta el #103 de enero de este año


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Resultados de ABENGOA,grupo consolidado

Año 2010-Bcio 263 mm y año 2011 273 mm
Patrimonio 2010 1630 año 2011- 1726 mm

Con la que esta cayendo aumentan volumen de negocio,beneficios y patrimonio...... 

Si baja la cotizacion me paaaaaaarrrrrtooooooooooooooooooo la poyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Deberia cotizar minimo por 18 euros, osea que el año pasado que gano menos cotizaba a 20 y ahora que gana mas a 14,8 :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

los gringos estan en maximos , si vuelven a fracasar en superarlos , guanazo


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Resultados de ABENGOA,grupo consolidado
> 
> Año 2010-Bcio 263 mm y año 2011 273 mm
> Patrimonio 2010 1630 año 2011- 1726 mm
> ...



Pues nada, a reforzar los largos ......

No es que baje, es que está bajando!!!!!!. En los últimos días ha rebotado en un mínimo bastante relevante y tiene algo de camino hacia arriba. Pero hasta que realmente sea alcista, le queda más mili que al palo de la bandera.

Si quieres hacer dinero, vete a por el VIX.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues nada, a reforzar los largos ......
> 
> No es que baje, es que está bajando!!!!!!. En los últimos días ha rebotado en un mínimo bastante relevante y tiene algo de camino hacia arriba. Pero hasta que realmente sea alcista, le queda más mili que al palo de la bandera.
> 
> Si quieres hacer dinero, vete a por el VIX.



Si yo con que llegue a 16 me conformo 
tampoco quiero abusar::

•Abengoa anuncia unas ventas en el año 2011 de 7.089 M€, un ebitda de 1.103 M€ y un beneficio después de impuestos de 257 M€, lo que supone un incremento del 46 %, 36 % y 24 % respectivamente.
•El endeudamiento neto corporativo se reduce a 2,1x, frente al 3,8x que presentaba en diciembre de 2010.
•Se propone un pago de dividendo del 15 %, lo que supone un incremento del 75 % respecto a 2010


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Feb 2012)

Ya tenemos excusa para el guanazo de mañana, el dato del deficit hispanistaní de 2011.


----------



## Claca (27 Feb 2012)

IBEX, 4 horas:







Un lateral cansino que acumula fuertes divergencias bajistas. El índice está extremadamente débil y, aunque el precio admite todavía subidas, en mi opinión el IBEX no pasará de los 9.150 en el mejor de los casos.

Aunque el mercado se muestra nervioso, lo cierto es que repetir una y otra vez los mismos niveles ha consolado el ánimo de los inversores, lo cual resulta muy peligroso. Un tirón al alza fuerte, por ejemplo, mientras no supere los 9.150 que comentaba, podría ser fruto de la volatilidad y un síntoma de agotamiento y no un gesto de esperanza como podría parecer en un principio. 

Más adelante ya colgaré gráficos más completos, pero según mi visión se resumen con estas palabras.


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Perdonen el retraso pero he tenido que llevar a mi gato al veterinario:







Y ahora vamos al meollo del asunto.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Día bastante parco en volumen, con una ida y una vuelta, el saldo mínimo del día se ha hecho a las 15:40 y el máximo ya en subasta. Hoy solo hemos tenido operaciones camufladas como una venta de 109 contratos a las 9:45 entre 8490 y 8470, otra de venta de 99 contratos a las 15:35 en 8460-8445 y finalmente una de compra de 101 contratos a las 16:55 en 8500.

En subasta han comprado 71 contratos.

En resumen, la sesión mañanera ha tenido poca importancia y la de la tarde mucha más porque es donde se ha producido el auténtico volumen real. Parece que sigan acumulando pero a pesar de todo no acabamos de despegar del todo ya que subimos arrastrados por los gringos. Por la mañana se ve indecisión total como si esperaran algo, o simplemente resignación a no hacer lo que deben hacer porque luego vienen los gringos y les destrozan el plan.

La situación es perfecta en precio, saldo y subasta, así que para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas en la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

Bueno que han gustado los datos del deficit, guano de una puta vez o seguimos de lateral basurero?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno que han gustado los datos del deficit, guano de una puta vez o seguimos de lateral basurero?



Yo espero sesion alcista mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

Si el gato no va con mi avatar de fondo no me creo que sea suyo ::

Ale me voy a pegarme unos mates!


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Tesla en triple techo claro, y viene de una subida del 50% en un mes!!!!. No obstante, no seré yo el que le tire cortos. Tiene poca historia en chart como para pensar que ese nivel no va rendirse.


----------



## monicagt (27 Feb 2012)

Yo también 



VOTIN dijo:


> Yo espero sesion alcista mañana


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Ale, tirón para arriba en el SP para celebrar que comienza la recta final de la sesión. No se puede ir contra tendencia más allá del scalping.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ale, tirón para arriba en el SP para celebrar que comienza la recta final de la sesión. No se puede ir contra tendencia más allá del scalping.



Es la euforia del dato de deficit español, estan descontando los recortes de rajoy y tal.

[ironic off]

No quieren y no quieren. No hay eggs. Esto empieza a deseperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Es la euforia del dato de deficit español, estan descontando los recortes de rajoy y tal.
> 
> [ironic off]
> 
> No quieren y no quieren. No hay eggs. Esto empieza a deseperar.



los gringos tienen una sobrecompra brutal , tanto en diario como en semanal cualquier dia de estos nos despertamos con un flash crack


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2012)

Llevo semanas dedicando tiempo en analizar y seguir la evolución en minuto del Chulibex.

Percibo de forma fuerte que se está mascando un recorte de profundidad.

Ale valientes !!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si el gato no va con mi avatar de fondo no me creo que sea suyo ::
> 
> Ale me voy a pegarme unos mates!



Ahora está durmiendo en su cuna y cualquira lo despierta sin llevarse un zarpazo


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

apuestas, cierre en 1365.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Es la euforia del dato de deficit español, estan descontando los recortes de rajoy y tal.
> 
> [ironic off]
> 
> No quieren y no quieren. No hay eggs. Esto empieza a deseperar.



El deficit no cotiza en USA, ni nada de la economía real al menos en el riguroso corto plazo. El SP es un índice manipulado (como todos, incluso aunque en menor medida las divisas de alto volumen como el EUR-USD). Lo están tirando hacia arriba en un proceso de cazagacelas definido e ideado conscientemente. Basta con ver la primera vela del SP en 2012. Fue un tirón alcista potente para enseñar la patita de lo que venía por delante. Bajará y con fuerza pero será en el momento que lo hagan para ganar ellos.

Es así, no trates de entenderlo. Manipulation pura y dura.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> apuestas, cierre en 1365.



Yo apuesto por el 1372


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> apuestas, cierre en 1365.



ahí va la mía 1371.5


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Feb 2012)

1360.................


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

La vela de las 21:47 era fenomenal para confirmar un gallardete en timeframe de minutos y target sobre 1365. Pero ya no está tan claro. Pero bueno, a por los 65 que no es cuestión de desdecirse.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Bueno, el Proshares VIX Short Term ETF ha cerrado con fuerza. Desde las 21:12 ha comenzado a recibir volumen de compra. Del estilo al pasado viernes en el que el rush final de la sesión fue para arriba.


----------



## sarkweber (27 Feb 2012)

Leer a Janus es como escuchar un partido de futbol por la radio. Un crack. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

menudo H-C-H gigante tiene el sp500 , no podria ser mas perfecto :baba:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

HCH¿?. Podría irse perfectamente hasta por encima de los 1500 para formar el mayor triple techo de la historia. Pero antes debería corregir algo, si le dejan, y ahí es donde tenemos la mirilla. Desde octubre ha subido un 30% y tiene que corregir.

De todas formas, en jul'10 estaba en una situación parecida. Subió rápido un 20% y llegó a una resistencia muy relevante. Pero no corrigió apenas nada y se fugó por arriba logrando una enganchada histórica de gacelas y tiburoncillos. Fue épica.

Es por eso por lo que hay que andarse con ojo .... porque por ganas, dan ganas de meter 20 SP grandes en corto (5000$ el punto) ehhh


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> HCH¿?. Podría irse perfectamente hasta por encima de los 1500 para formar el mayor triple techo de la historia. Pero antes debería corregir algo, si le dejan, y ahí es donde tenemos la mirilla.



por poder pueden , pero veo muchas señales , el H-C-H es lo mas probable


----------



## faraico (27 Feb 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Leer a Janus es como escuchar un partido de futbol por la radio. Un crack. ::



Yo lo asocio mas a un partido de baseball o rugby....mas que nada pporque de lo que dijese el comentarista....entenderia la mitad....timeframe,rush....si,si...claro,claro....

Pero estoy de acuerdo con usted, esta como radiando el panorama,varios frentes,con gran dinamismo...gran aporte!! :aplauso:


----------



## vigobay (27 Feb 2012)

Otra vez fuera!! Me ha saltado el stop de Bank of Guano por 1 céntimo. En fin, menos mal que puse sólo media bala porque no me fiaba y dejé la otra media pendiente del cierre. Está claro que hay que esperar a final de sesión para confirmar cualquier cruce de medias importantes. Ya tocará...y ahí espero estar.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Yo lo asocio mas a un partido de baseball o rugby....mas que nada pporque de lo que dijese el comentarista....entenderia la mitad....timeframe,rush....si,si...claro,claro....
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo con usted, esta como radiando el panorama,varios frentes,con gran dinamismo...gran aporte!! :aplauso:



Pues échense un vistazo a la plata y verán como está justo justo en los máximos en los que el cuerpo pide un corto potente. Si fuese por simetría, debería caer hasta los 30 dolares para formar el hombre derecho de un HCH invertido enorme. Aún así, por lo menos yo, me da miedo. Quizás es porque llevo tiempo formando una posición bajista poco a poco y arriesgar más incrementando la posición ante un tirón alcista ... me haría un rotillo de varios meses de dura tarea para recuperarlo.

En fin, vayan poniendo los largos al calor de la liquidez porque van a venir torcidas.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Otra vez fuera!! Me ha saltado el stop de Bank of Guano por 1 céntimo. En fin, menos mal que puse sólo media bala porque no me fiaba y dejé la otra media pendiente del cierre. Está claro que hay que esperar a final de sesión para confirmar cualquier cruce de medias importantes. Ya tocará...y ahí espero estar.



No tengas duda que tendrá una corrección proporcional a la subida que lleva. Pero aún no ha llegado el momento. Sería un sueño que lo llevarán a 8,81 y ahí darle un patadon en la barriga y media vuelta hacia el sur.

Ha rebotado con precisión suiza en el anterior mínimo en el que se observó un apoyo muy claro. Ahora ha cerrado justito en una pequeña directriz bajista de consolidación que actuaría, de superarse --->algo probable, a modo de gallardete o bandera de continuación.

Esta tarde le decía que en cuanto pudiera protegiese la posición .... son muchos trades ya en este tipo de valores como para saber que no perdonan los errores de trading.

Regla: Primero asegurar el riesgo y evitar perder .... después ya se puede ir pensando en cuánto se puede ganar. Siempre ha sido así.


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2012)

S&P degrada el rating de Grecia a 'default selectivo' desde 'CC'

tumorrou peponazo


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2012)

Todo igual que ayer por la noche. El SP un poquito por encima de los 1365. El DAX bajando el -0,3%. La plata estable ahí al par (ni rojo ni verde). Repetido todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2012)

*[Walter Energy] *??????


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Feb 2012)

FCC cumpliendo expecaticas, buena vela (vela de sombra inferior larga) y creo que tendrá unos buenos objetivos tanto por el doble suelo activado, como por la 2ª estructura tb activada e incluso un HCH invertido con objetivo ambicioso en 4 euros + arriba.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Feb 2012)

Y Arcelor tiene un buen corto de cerca de un euro, mañana lo pongo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruzRE2uztiM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Para los foro guaneros


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Feb 2012)

Hoy se espera un día peñazo...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Pepe Broz (28 Feb 2012)

Es cierto lo que veo de abengoa?
Y lo de Gamesa?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Vendidas las 3400 abg

2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las 3400 abg
> 
> 2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA



Yo también estuve atento, tenía la décima parte que ustec a 15,30. Visto lo visto estos días, al final no ha estado mal :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las 3400 abg
> 
> 2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA



Está Ud. que se sale este mes, hamijo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las 3400 abg
> 
> 2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA



Jodó que peponazo, un 6,5% en lo que va de mañana...

Ahora empleese usted con las IBE, caballero, denos una alegria también a los probretones...


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Tenemos un esquema más lateral que otra cosa hoy, aunque ahora mismo la (pseudo) IA me marca largos, pero no se confíen que hoy cualquier estado del mercado dura poco:

LARGOS: 83.31465% - CORTOS: 16.68535%


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está Ud. que se sale este mes, hamijo.



mis 6000 de plusvis este año no tiene nada que ver con la pasta que usted gana,yo soy solo un humilde gazelon con perspectivas a enterao


----------



## Felix (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las 3400 abg
> 
> 2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA



He de decir, que cuando empezo usted a postear por el hilo, desde mi supina ignorancia le auguraba un futuro muy negro. Pero como el mercado es soberano y no creo en las casualidades me quito el sombrero ante su efectividad 100%
Disfrute de las plusvis.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Ojo con las gamesas,estan descontroladas
la culpa es de la mierda gestores que tienen,es increible su incompetencia que como no cambie les llevara a los 2 euros.
Esto parece hecho a mala leche,increible

Se sabia que llegarian a 2,48 pero este es demasiado


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> mis 6000 de plusvis este año no tiene nada que ver con la pasta que usted gana,yo soy solo un humilde gazelon *con perspectivas a enterao*




Parece un ráting de Fitch ::::


----------



## Felix (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ojo con las gamesas,estan descontroladas
> la culpa es de la mierda gestores que tienen,es increible su incompetencia que como no cambie les llevara a los 2 euros.
> Esto parece hecho a mala leche,increible
> 
> Se sabia que llegarian a 2,48 pero este es demasiado



¿Podrias explayarte?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Podrias explayarte?



No soy de escribir tochos....
pero un analisis rapido si puedo
Gamesa ahora esta cotizando por su valor en libros,ya no esta burbujeada.
Su problema es que los gestores son miopes ,en una situacion de incertidumbre y
con beneficios ridiculos 50 mm sobre 5000 mm de negocio destinan SOLO 1,5 mm a dividendos ALGO DEL TODO IMBECIL pues ni siquiera le dan a chupar el cuchillo con el que cortan el jamon a los accionistas
Si hubieran destinado los 50 mm ,que tampoco es dinero dado su volumen de negocio a los accionistas, la hubieran colocado en 3,5 euros de golpe
Esta gobernada por contables miopes y mezquinos
En vez de esto con 55 mm de acc prestadas sobre 250 mm ayudan a los perros bajistas a hundirla
Con estos gestores llegara sin problema a 2 euros


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Bueno,como estamos en liquidez ahora nos toca esperar de nuevo 
a ver si pescamos algo que Marzo empieza ya

PD
Creo que el techo ahora de las gamesas esta en 2,5
El suelo debera estar en 2,cuando llegue ahi seria posible buscar algunos rebotillos,el problema es que habra dejado tantos cadaveres que pocas gacelas
querran aproximarse
Eso es un problema para los leoncios,tendremos que observar si ya estan pensando en deshacer cortos por falta de carne tierna


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,como estamos en liquidez ahora nos toca esperar de nuevo
> a ver si pescamos algo que Marzo empieza ya



Sigues en ibe?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sigues en ibe?



Entre a 4,501 ,solo con 2000 
Esta se puede mantener a medio plazo,es muy fuerte como empresa
Saldre a 4,65 , en la proxima ventana dentro de un par semanas

Por cierto,las abg las he vendido todas a 15,85 en 3 golpes::
no me esperaba los 16,he metido la pata,tan pronto
Este valor es una verdadera cabra


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

El Alto Tribunal alemán comunica que la actividad de la comisión parlamentaria encargada de decidir sobre las ayudas de la zona euro a Grecia, es en gran medida inconstitucional.



Dice que el panel puede decidir sobre la compra de bonos en el mercado secundario vía el Fondo de Rescate Europeo.

:rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ojo con las gamesas,estan descontroladas
> la culpa es de la mierda gestores que tienen,es increible su incompetencia que como no cambie les llevara a los 2 euros.
> Esto parece hecho a mala leche,increible
> 
> Se sabia que llegarian a 2,48 pero este es demasiado



Ahora sí que están más cerca de 0 que de 5 ::


----------



## Seren (28 Feb 2012)

Yo de gamesa añadiría que en España las nuevas leyes han destruido el mercado de aerogeneradores, quien lo conozca sabe de lo que hablo, el tema es bastante profundo. Y por el el exterior por la crisis no esta la cosa muy potable.

Si sale viva de esta, y se ve un giro claro, estaría bien plantearse una compra a estos valores irrisorios, creo que ha sido una empresa muy competitiva en su sector, es una pena...de las pocas empresas españolas que fabricaban y exportaban tecnología.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ahora sí que están más cerca de 0 que de 5 ::



No os cebeis mucho que hay algun forero y forera que lo esta pasando mal. La compañia capiraliza por 600 mill , en menos de una semana han perdido 200. No entiendo como venden tanto y ganan tan poco


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entre a 4,501 ,solo con 2000
> Esta se puede mantener a medio plazo,es muy fuerte como empresa
> Saldre a 4,65 , en la proxima ventana dentro de un par semanas
> 
> ...



Seguramente subiran algo mas.Personalmente creo que has hecho bien. Estabas arriesgando mucho entre abengoa e ibe a la espera de lo que haga el gobierno con el deficit. Una de las dos sera la gran perdedora. Mejor no apostar todos los huevos a la misma cesta o en este caso a la misma decision y mas siendo de indole politica.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No os cebeis mucho que hay algun forero y forera que lo esta pasando mal. La compañia capiraliza por 600 mill , en menos de una semana han perdido 200. No entiendo como venden tanto y ganan tan poco



Yo creo que realmente estan en perdidas,de ahi declarar un resultado tan bajo 
y su mezquindaz en los dividendos.
Quizas no se atrevan a declarar los autenticos resultados y en vez de mezquinos son unos genios de las finanzas que estan evitando que la cotizacion se estrelle
a 1 €


----------



## monicagt (28 Feb 2012)

Me acabo de despertar, aquí en Andalucía es festivo, y jolines!!!!! mis Sabadellllll.
Menos mal que tengo poco ahí, porque sino sería para llorar.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entre a 4,501 ,solo con 2000
> Esta se puede mantener a medio plazo,es muy fuerte como empresa
> Saldre a 4,65 , en la proxima ventana dentro de un par semanas
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo veo las ABG en 15,31. Creo que ha vuelto a ser una salida buena. ¿Podrías explicar un poco como calculas las salidas? No es la primera vez que te veo vender en pleno pico o casi, ¿algún consejo para fijar SP?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Me acabo de despertar, aquí en Andalucía es festivo, y jolines!!!!! mis Sabadellllll.
> Menos mal que tengo poco ahí, porque sino sería para llorar.



El sabadell tiene que digerir a la cam,cosa que esta dificil,y si no puede con ella
el mercado la machacara .
Si no consigue hacer esa digestion sera devorada por el San o BBV
Es posible verla arrastrar por los 1,x


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ahora mismo veo las ABG en 15,31. Creo que ha vuelto a ser una salida buena. ¿Podrías explicar un poco como calculas las salidas? No es la primera vez que te veo vender en pleno pico o casi, ¿algún consejo para fijar SP?



No tenia previsto salir hoy
De hecho ha sido un fallo porque no esperaba llegar 16 
,hoy es dia de festivo y esto me ha pillado por sorpresa
Esperaba 15,6 o asi por eso no di orden de venta anoche
Pero sin duda llegara a 16 de nuevo y pronto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El sabadell tiene que digerir a la cam,cosa que esta dificil,y si no puede con ella
> el mercado la machacara .
> Si no consigue hacer esa digestion sera devorada por el San o BBV
> Es posible verla arrastrar por los 1,x









ya recogio sus bombones monica?

offtopic: cada dia se pone mas interesante the walking dead. GT, ya han cambiado cosas respecto al comic, o eso me han dicho.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya recogio sus bombones monica?
> 
> offtopic: cada dia se pone mas interesante the walking dead. GT, ya han cambiado cosas respecto al comic, o eso me han dicho.



Deberias estudiar lo que esta haciendo el mercado con el POP el Sabadell y BANKIA
Se estan cebando con las tres,especialmente con el POP y el Sabadell
El pop y el Sabadell llevan prestadas mas que el San y al BBVA se las estan retirando.
El pop aguanta por la autocartera ,pero para el sabadell corre el aire
Estudia algo y no opines solo con gifts


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Deberias estudiar lo que esta haciendo el mercado con el POP el Sabadell y BANKIA
> Se estan cebando con las tres,especialmente con el POP y el Sabadell
> El pop y el Sabadell llevan prestadas mas que el San y al BBVA se las estan retirando.
> El pop aguanta por la autocartera ,pero para el sabadell corre el aire
> Estudia algo y no opines solo con gifts



no es una opinion, es un: yes, you are right. 

pero si tanto le molesto el gif, no sera que hecha de menos al amigo del otro gif de yes you are right?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no es una opinion, es un: yes, you are right.
> 
> pero si tanto le molesto el gif, no sera que hecha de menos al amigo del otro gif de yes you are right?



Yo al valor que mas futuro le veo ahora mismo es a las gamesas

!!Pero joder es que todos los dias le pegan un sopapo de un millon de prestadas!!!

La avaricia de estos especuladores de la city no tiene limite!!!!
Aunque ,claro,viendo a los inutiles que dirigen la sociedad no me extraña que se ceben en ella
Lo peor de esto es que no se sabe cual es el punto que le han calculado de cierre al valor ,yo calculo que a 2 ,pero cualquiera sabe
Mientras entre carne nueva los leoncios de la city seguiran haciendolla bajar


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No os cebeis mucho que hay algun forero y forera que lo esta pasando mal. La compañia capiraliza por 600 mill , en menos de una semana han perdido 200. No entiendo como venden tanto y ganan tan poco



No, Dios me libre de reírme de estas cosas. 

Mi comentario era porque la semana pasada ghkghk dijo algo del estilo y se organizó un congreso matemático sobre distancias, medias y logaritmos que ríase usted del ICM.


----------



## Seren (28 Feb 2012)

Sabadell tiene un gráfico muy interesante, esta haciendo un triple suelo, también cabe la opción de probar con un SL a 2,19 ante un posible rebote.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

Como veis meter ahora 200K en gamesas en plan kamikaze ?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis meter ahora 200K en gamesas en plan kamikaze ?



Hombre ,como idea para hacer subir algo la cotizacion y dar de comer a los leoncios no esta mal

Si eso es solo un 10% de tu capital y estas aburrido adelante,pero este valor es un devorador de oportunistas enteraos
Si eres capaz de verlas luego a 2 y no importante adelante


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre ,como idea para hacer subir algo la cotizacion y dar de comer a los leoncios no esta mal
> 
> Si eso es solo un 10% de tu capital y estas aburrido adelante,pero este valor es un devorador de oportunistas enteraos
> Si eres capaz de verlas luego a 2 y no importante adelante



Voy a esperar hasta las 13:00


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Voy a esperar hasta las 13:00



El mejor momento,yo lo llevo estudiando,para la caceria es cuando empiezen a
devolver prestadas.
Hasta entonces toca estar esperando,aunque eso no se sabe hasta el dia siguiente,para situarse optimamente hay que vigilar
Si tu piensas que ese momento es ahora,puede que aciertes o no

PD
Avisa antes de entrar ::


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis meter ahora 200K en gamesas en plan kamikaze ?



Mejor inversión es el piso de Ghk, fíjese lo que le digo XD


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que realmente estan en perdidas,de ahi declarar un resultado tan bajo
> y su mezquindaz en los dividendos.
> Quizas no se atrevan a declarar los autenticos resultados y en vez de mezquinos son unos genios de las finanzas que estan evitando que la cotizacion se estrelle
> a 1 €



Poco les queda.Lo que sigo sin comprender es como aumentan sus ventas año tras año y cada dia ganan menos. Habria que ver como lo hacen , a mi me tienen intrigado. Ganar 50 mill vendiendo mas de 3000 es ridiculo, y lo gracioso es que sus margenes no son malos. Solo se me ocurren de motivos que tengan gastos extraordinarias y los metan en inusuales ,que esten quitando deuda,que los tipos de cambio les este crujiendo o que sus gestores son unos vividores.Lo que esta claro es que pase lo que pase no se ve ni en sus ventas ni en los costes de las mismas.


----------



## Greco (28 Feb 2012)

Hombre segun alguno de los grandes inversores (Buffet creo recordar) hay que tener nervios para aguantar una hostia del 50% con relativamente buen animo. No se como lo dijo exactamente y estoy vago para googlear


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2012)

Sr. Votin, ¿es usted el analista de ING para Gamesa? 
Más que nada, porque le acaba de cascar un precio objetivo de 2.00 
Gamesa recibe la recomendacin de venta de ING en mnimos histricos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Greco (28 Feb 2012)

Bueno la moraleja de todo es que no hay que ser cagones joder, ¿quien espera no volver a ver las IBEs por encima de 4,5x en un tiempo prudente?


----------



## errozate (28 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo semanas dedicando tiempo en analizar y seguir la evolución en minuto del Chulibex.
> 
> Percibo de forma fuerte que se está mascando un recorte de profundidad.
> 
> Ale valientes !!!



De hecho, son un puñado de companías las que están en mínimos o cerca de mínimos de los últimos años.

Es como que el día que bajen los gemelitos, entonces, sí que se va a ir el Ibex bien abajo.

Es más no hace falta mirar a Sacyr, Gamesa, Sabadell, etc. Iberdrola y Telefónica están quietas paradas, mirando para abajo, desde hace un buen periódo de tiempo.

O tal vez sea cuando nos intervengan de forma explicita que se cumpla lo que hablas.

¡España da pena!


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, Dios me libre de reírme de estas cosas.
> 
> Mi comentario era porque la semana pasada ghkghk dijo algo del estilo y se organizó un congreso matemático sobre distancias, medias y logaritmos que ríase usted del ICM.



No te preocupes ,lo cierto es que es verdad.Ahora mismo % esta mas cerca de 0 que de 5. Que duro es el mercado, en menos de una semana ha perdido mas del 20% de su valor.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Poco les queda.Lo que sigo sin comprender es como aumentan sus ventas año tras año y cada dia ganan menos. Habria que ver como lo hacen , a mi me tienen intrigado. Ganar 50 mill vendiendo mas de 3000 es ridiculo, y lo gracioso es que sus margenes no son malos. Solo se me ocurren de motivos que tengan gastos extraordinarias y los metan en inusuales ,que esten quitando deuda,que los tipos de cambio les este crujiendo o que sus gestores son unos vividores.Lo que esta claro es que pase lo que pase no se ve ni en sus ventas ni en los costes de las mismas.



Las estimaciones de beneficio de gamesa para 2011 en funcion de sus ventas era que superarian con creces los 100 mill, mas concretamente unos 140. Me tienen intrigado


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

lol , gamesa y sabadell caen mas del 5 % :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lol , gamesa y sabadell caen mas del 5 % :ouch:



No te rias de las desgracias ajenas gato alocado


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te rias de las desgracias ajenas gato alocado



nada de eso , no sabia porque hablaban de esos valores , hasta que los vi en una pagina entre las que mas bajaban :


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (28 Feb 2012)

Bueno, me metí en BME esta mañana. Señor ghk,podremos pasar las fallas tranquilos, ¿no? Que además este año coinciden con Magdalena, sólo voy a poder ver la cotización del gintonic y el vino


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Otra vez mediaset mejor que antena 3. En una semana ha subido como una escopeta. Tenia que haber entrado,pero su modelo de negocio basado en vender malotes y yenis a gran escala me da un poco de grima. Si fuese una emp framaceutica, de comida o energia otra gallo habria cantado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Feb 2012)

¿Alguén no piensa, como yo, que no es buena idea meterse en Indra ahora mismo para jugarse las plusvis? Esta hay, en su suelo histórico de 9,80, esperando....¿O esperamos a que sea tarde?


----------



## Greco (28 Feb 2012)

Es mejor ser inversor con escrupulos ponzi, eso le honra, los k's que haya en el apunte de su cuenta es solo eso al final, un apunte en una cuenta, carente de cualquier utilidad para algunas de las cosas mas importantes de la vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Alguén no piensa, como yo, que no es buena idea meterse en Indra ahora mismo para jugarse las plusvis? Esta hay, en su suelo histórico de 9,80, esperando....¿O esperamos a que sea tarde?



el ibex se va a los 5200 en cuestion de tres meses , todos los valores sufriran terribles caidas


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes ,lo cierto es que es verdad.Ahora mismo % esta mas cerca de 0 que de 5. Que duro es el mercado, en menos de una semana ha perdido mas del 20% de su valor.



A mí me pasó con AMD. Compré y empezó a bajar como si le pagasen por bajar. Aguanté como un jabato un -30% (más que nada, porque ING no deja poner SL en mercados extranjeros, y además cayó más de un 15% de golpe en un overnight), pero cuando se recuperó me entró el miedo. 

Conclusión, palmé un 5% y me he dejado de embolsar más de 1 dólar por acción. 

Estas empresas endiabladas que van a la bola de los cortos suben y bajan como montañas rusas. 

Menos mal que en Daimler llevo un +40% aprox.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra vez mediaset mejor que antena 3. En una semana ha subido como una escopeta. Tenia que haber entrado,pero su modelo de negocio basado en vender malotes y yenis a gran escala me da un poco de grima. Si fuese una emp framaceutica, de comida o energia otra gallo habria cantado.



Nunca en mi vida entraré largo en Madiaset. Me da igual que haga un cuádruple suelo.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Feb 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Bueno, me metí en BME esta mañana. Señor ghk,podremos pasar las fallas tranquilos, ¿no? Que además este año coinciden con Magdalena, sólo voy a poder ver la cotización del gintonic y el vino



Está usted en buenas manos. ¿Plazo? Yo es que BME la tengo "por los siglos de los siglos"...


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A mí me pasó con AMD. Compré y empezó a bajar como si le pagasen por bajar. Aguanté como un jabato un -30% (más que nada, porque ING no deja poner SL en mercados extranjeros, y además cayó más de un 15% de golpe en un overnight), pero cuando se recuperó me entró el miedo.
> 
> Conclusión, palmé un 5% y me he dejado de embolsar más de 1 dólar por acción.
> 
> ...



Vaya vertigo de graficos. Lo maximo que he visto caer un valor de mi cartera ha sido un 25%.Y la perdida máxima asumida un 10%.No se como reaccionaria cruzando el margen psicologico de perder un 40%. No son malas compras las que hiciste pero muy arriesgadas. Con daimler como vas a saber cuando vender sin sl?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

ayer vi una noticia sobre TEF de una emision de bonos con interes 5,60% a 8 años , es evidente que todo indica un credit crunch , las LITRONAS del bce solo son para salvar los bancos ante lo que se viene


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nunca en mi vida entraré largo en Madiaset. Me da igual que haga un cuádruple suelo.



Yo tampoco entrare, no me gusta su negocio aunque sea rentable. Mientras seguire en el mundo del quijote luchando contra los molinos y perdiendo pasta con la energia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya recogio sus bombones monica?
> 
> offtopic: cada dia se pone mas interesante the walking dead. GT, ya han cambiado cosas respecto al comic, o eso me han dicho.



Sisisisi, de hecho en los comics Spoileo...



Spoiler



Carl, el hijo de Rick, mata a Shane en medio de una discusión con Rick. Hay,desde el principio, personajes que no existen en los comics, como los _rednecks_



De todas formas, en estos últimos capítulos han habido algunas escenas y diálogos que me recuerdan a los comics. Pero como le dije, _noooooo way _que se atrevan con los contenidos del comic (como muestra lo spoileado). 

De todas formas está muy bien la serie y mejorando la primera parte de la segunda temporada, que fué muy flojia comparado con la primera (que por cierto, en los comics jamás fueron al centro de control de enfermedades)

A disfrutar, que hoy es fiesta y me voy de nuevo a tomar el sol con mi kindle.

Estoy leyendo la República de Platón y, aparte de tener que releer párrafos varias veces para comprenderlos, me doy cuenta del mucho mal que se ha hecho fomentando el embrutecimiento de la población, para beneficio de unos pocos. En fin, que este hilo es para hablar de bolsa inocho:.

Pásenlo bien y gasten plusvis, no me sean avaros!


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...con-106-millones-por-competencia-desleal.html

Vaya cruch. Multa de 10 mill.Esta visto que en este pais no se pueden hacer negocios. A visitar a grande marlaska, que escurrira el bulto asi que a pagar


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer vi una noticia sobre TEF de una emision de bonos con interes 5,60% a 8 años , es evidente que todo indica un credit crunch , las LITRONAS del bce solo son para salvar los bancos ante lo que se viene



Telefónica emite bonos por 700 millones de libras a ocho años

si a TEF le prestan dinero con esos tipos de interes , imaginense a las mas pequeñas , no les sorprenda que se esten yendo por la barranquilla 

y claro no cuadra nada que los bancos tenga tanta liquidez via LITRONAS o si cuadra , la liquidez es para comprar bonos soberanos y para no quebrar


----------



## faraico (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer vi una noticia sobre TEF de una emision de bonos con interes 5,60% a 8 años , es evidente que todo indica un credit crunch , las LITRONAS del bce solo son para salvar los bancos ante lo que se viene



Afinsas, preferentes, cuotas, pagarés....ahora esto...:ouch:

edito: por la noticia, parece que será sólo institucional, no?


----------



## monicagt (28 Feb 2012)

Gracias por la info.

La cosa es que con Sabadell he ganado anteriormente, y la semana pasada me dió por comprar 800. No le pierdo mucho, unos 150€, pero no sé, creo que aun se pueden recuperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2012)




----------



## tochito_con_tochito (28 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está usted en buenas manos. ¿Plazo? Yo es que BME la tengo "por los siglos de los siglos"...



Van para largo, a menos que suba en una semana un par de euros y pueda sacarle unas plusvis interesantes :cook:


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Telefónica emite bonos por 700 millones de libras a ocho años
> 
> si a TEF le prestan dinero con esos tipos de interes , imaginense a las mas pequeñas , no les sorprenda que se esten yendo por la barranquilla
> 
> y claro no cuadra nada que los bancos tenga tanta liquidez via LITRONAS o si cuadra , la liquidez es para comprar bonos soberanos y para no quebrar



Hay que tener en cuenta que ahora los Estados con su deuda le hacen un auténtico crowding-out a las empresas a la hora de buscar financiación y eso también sube el interés, claro que con las quitas a Grecia a ver quien se fía de un PIIG, pero aun así quien tenga asegurada la reventa y no dependa tanto del pobre mercado secundario tirará más hacia la deuda pública.


----------



## faraico (28 Feb 2012)

entonces alguien va a comprar 200.000 gamesas????


----------



## diosmercado (28 Feb 2012)

Vaya el euro y los yankis meten el turbo. Hoy toca otra racion de datos falseados usa, para demostrar que son unos hachas imprimiendo y justificando.

Europa patina.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen el precio no se mueve mucho acumulando tal vez


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen el precio no se mueve mucho acumulando tal vez



En negativo pero muy ligero, llevan toda la mañana vendiendo pero poco y con muchas compras intercaladas, no es buen día para entrar al mercado salvo que tengas mucho tiempo para aburrirte.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

peticiones de bienes duraderos -4% 8:


----------



## faraico (28 Feb 2012)

gamesa se vuelve a ir.....-7% a 2,38...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

Pedidos de bienes duraderos en enero bajan -4% mucho peor de lo esperado que era una bajada del -1% tras la subida del mes anterior del +3,2% revisado al alza desde el +3%. Es la bajada más grande desde enero de 2009 nada menos.

Sin transportes, ya que pocas unidades distorsionan mucho, tenemos que la bajada es del -3,2% mucho peor de lo esperado que era quedar plano. El dato del mes anterior se revisa a la baja a +2,1% desde +2,2%. Es la bajada más grande desde octubre de 2010.

Es un varapalo fuerte porque tal como se estaba hablando de la economía, se esperaba a este dato como una toma de contacto con la realidad y el que salga tan malo cuando estamos en EEUU en zonas importantes de resistencias, no va a sentar bien,

Mal dato para los mercados, bueno para los bonos y bueno para el dólar por atacar a los activos de riesgo.


sacado de carpatos , el siemprealcista :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

me parece que ahora si que les llego la hora a los gringos 

las subiditas cansinas se terminaron :baba:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que ahora si que les llego la hora a los gringos
> 
> las subiditas cansinas se terminaron :baba:



Me parece muy bien que sea bajista, pero usted si que es cansino, con todo el respeto.


----------



## J-Z (28 Feb 2012)

Ya suben otra vez los yankis.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Gamesa va directa a 2 leuros.


----------



## J-Z (28 Feb 2012)

Votin tiene una suerte que no se la cree ni él, queda poco para que le mandrileen, por el volumen que llevaba llegó a perder unos 3000 napos casi ná.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

buena pinta


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Feb 2012)

Siento comunicarles que hoy no puede salir "el mapache de los 8.47x" porque ayer murió aplastado por un trailer que venía en dirección contraria...


----------



## J-Z (28 Feb 2012)

Guanean un poco tras resultados pero luego remontan, están muy fuertes, caerán pero a saber cuando llevan 2 meses así.

Positivo otra vez ::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Feb 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

Buenas ·trades· señores y señoras 

Las Gamesas en el fondo del mar... 

El Señor Votin pensando en hacerse pescador

El gato muerto por un trailer

Pecata desaparecida, alguien ha escrito un "hecho" que debería ser un echó 

Si es que en unas horas este hilo sorprende más que cualquier programa de mediaset o A3 


Janus, como vienen hoy las hanwhaianas


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Feb 2012)

cuando terminan de presentar los resultados de jazztel????


----------



## Estilicón (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las 3400 abg
> 
> 2400 EURACOS PA LA BUCHACA ESTA MAÑANA



Enhorabuena, sr. votin. . 

Mejor salir ahora con buenas plusvis no fuera a ser que el efecto resultados se difumine y vuelva a la baja. Sinceramente, yo le veía el tema más negro que los angelitos de machín.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy leyendo la República de Platón y, aparte de tener que releer párrafos varias veces para comprenderlos, me doy cuenta del mucho mal que se ha hecho fomentando el embrutecimiento de la población, para beneficio de unos pocos. En fin, que este hilo es para hablar de bolsa inocho:.
> 
> Pásenlo bien y gasten plusvis, no me sean avaros!



Abandone ese libro insensato :ouch:. Es que Platón me parece infumable. 

Le recomiendo mejor a Nietzsche. 

Y si no lo ha leído le recomiendo también "Walden" de Thoreau.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas ·trades· señores y señoras
> 
> Las Gamesas en el fondo del mar...
> 
> ...




Como llevas los animos con las gamesas? ibe lo esta notando


----------



## faraico (28 Feb 2012)

hoy tambien se acaba en verde o que??


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> hoy tambien se acaba en verde o que??



Tiene pinta de que acabaremos planos con una pequeña brisa rojiza


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como llevas los animos con las gamesas? ibe lo esta notando



Las gamesas las vendí a 2,58. Perdí el 11%. Si tengo alguna ventaja en esto es lo fácil que asumo las perdidas. Me fastidio que por novata no saltase el SL dónde lo había puesto, así hubiera sido solo un 4%. 

Sigo con BME, las abertis y ando picoteando con los USA que veo un mercado con mas marcha que nuestro ibex

He vuelto a entrar en las hawaianas, y en otra más seria un banco Wells fargo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que acabaremos planos con una pequeña brisa rojiza



¿ pequeña ? :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Joder,la leche de las ibertrolas estas ,me llevan 138 euracos de minusvalias
Espero que no me jodan el dia y cierren en verde aunque viendo como tiran las gamesas al
fondo de la mas pura mierda lo veo dificil.
Pensaba meter algo en 2,48 pero esto va muy rapido guaneando,quizas cuando llegue a 2,0


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ pequeña ? :Baile:



Mira los indices


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ pequeña ? :Baile:



Deja de vacilar y pon una porra.

Mi cifra al cierre -0,50%, la ligera brisa roja de la que hablaba el forero.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Deja de vacilar y pon una porra.
> 
> Mi cifra al cierre -0,50%, la ligera brisa roja de la que hablaba el forero.



me da igual lo que baje , lo importante es la tendencia


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder,la leche de las ibertrolas estas ,me llevan 138 euracos de minusvalias
> Espero que no me jodan el dia y cierren en verde aunque viendo como tiran las gamesas al
> fondo de la mas pura mierda lo veo dificil.
> Pensaba meter algo en 2,48 pero esto va muy rapido guaneando,quizas cuando llegue a 2,0



Espero que no llegue a ninguno de los 2 precios de compra que tengo en mente (4,1 y 3,6).A priori no quiero arriesgar todo al mismo valor.Las gamesas dan miedo, habia pensado tb en los 2 eu, pero con la fuerza que llevan a bien quien les lleva la contraria.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me da igual lo que baje , lo importante es la tendencia



Estoy aburrida, así que voy a meterme un rato con usted.

De una cifra para hoy o calle durante el resto del día


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me da igual lo que baje , lo importante es la tendencia



Entonces porque se burla del señor que dice que terminara ligeramente rojo?

Porque no pone claramente:
No tengo ni puta idea, no tengo objetivos ni a corto ni a medio, solo quiero que baje y por eso lo repito.

Entonces quizá su falsa modestia parezca menos falsa...


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las gamesas las vendí a 2,58. Perdí el 11%. Si tengo alguna ventaja en esto es lo fácil que asumo las perdidas. Me fastidio que por novata no saltase el SL dónde lo había puesto, así hubiera sido solo un 4%.
> 
> Sigo con BME, las abertis y ando picoteando con los USA que veo un mercado con mas marcha que nuestro ibex
> 
> He vuelto a entrar en las hawaianas, y en otra más seria un banco Wells fargo



Llevas poco tiempo y ya manejas bien los sl.Yo solo he puesto uno al san y fue saltar y no parar de subir ( me recuerda a la escena de oceans eleven del principio = llego se lo llevo y alli se quedo) .No se me da bien elegir un buen sl. De hecho no sabria cual poner a ibe


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Entonces porque se burla del señor que dice que terminara ligeramente rojo?
> 
> Porque no pone claramente:
> No tengo ni puta idea, no tengo objetivos ni a corto ni a medio, solo quiero que baje y por eso lo repito.
> ...



mi objetivo esta muy claro


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya asco de sesiones que tenemos últimamente, por la mañana gap más o menos grande que no se cierra al principio, luego no nos movemos y cuando llegan los gringos petardazo a los cielos.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Vamos a estudiar a indra,quizas se le pueda sacar algo de tocino en un rebote

opiniones??

please


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

corto 8900 stop loss 9050 objetivo mas probable zona 7600 

la enesima vez que lo repito


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos a estudiar a indra,quizas se le pueda sacar algo de tocino en un rebote
> 
> opiniones??
> 
> please



Por cierto este viernes deberia toca renovar cortos en la cnmv.Vaya fuerza que lleva abengoa 7%. Me fijado que las compañias medianas con pocas acciones y un bajo free float cuando mejoran resultados y ademas toca recompra meten un petardazo de aupa.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevas poco tiempo y ya manejas bien los sl.Yo solo he puesto uno al san y fue saltar y no parar de subir ( me recuerda a la escena de oceans eleven del principio = llego se lo llevo y alli se quedo) .No se me da bien elegir un buen sl. De hecho no sabria cual poner a ibe



A IBE ahora mismo le ponía un SL sobre la zona 4,30. Perder los 4,30 para mi sería señal de salir de ahí y ver que pasa.

Pero como digo, sería *bajo mi punto de vista*.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto este viernes deberia toca renovar cortos en la cnmv.Vaya fuerza que lleva abengoa 7%. Me fijado que las compañias medianas con pocas acciones y un bajo free float cuando mejoran resultados y ademas toca recompra meten un petardazo de aupa.



Tiene un 20% de prestadas,este mes parece que van recogiendo hilo
total 33 mm
Es tipo medio,presa de leoncios,agrupados de 3 en 3 puede ser presa facil
con 5 mm cada leoncio de prestadas le pueden hacer mucha pupa aunque claro es necesaria una direccion financiera de la empresa medio inutil
Tengo que estudiarla mas,no me gustaria un hundimiento antes de un futuro rebote


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene un 20% de prestadas,este mes parece que van recogiendo hilo
> total 33 mm
> Es tipo medio,presa de leoncios,agrupados de 3 en 3 puede ser presa facil
> con 5 mm cada leoncio de prestadas le pueden hacer mucha pupa aunque claro es necesaria una direccion financiera de la empresa medio inutil
> Tengo que estudiarla mas,no me gustaria un hundimiento antes de un futuro rebote



En muchas estan usando estas caidas para devolver acciones prestadas. De ibe se han devuelto cerca de 100 mill de titulos y en menos de un mes. Donde he visto un incremento estos dias ha sido en gamesa y bancos pequeños como popular y sabadell.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Feb 2012)

Que viene el lobooo... otra vez.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

Me he acojonado, voy a esperar a mañana para meterle 200K a las gamesas... me da que la voy a cagar y voy a perder el tren.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Como curiosidad por lo que cotiza bankia se podrian cambiar todos sus cromos por todos los de tecnicas reunidas, abengoa, dia y gamesa juntos o quedarse solo con red electrica.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me he acojonado, voy a esperar a mañana para meterle 200K a las gamesas... me da que la voy a cagar y voy a perder el tren.



Por favor,antes de operar avisa para ganarnos unos eurillos
antes de que tu compres compramos los demas y te las vendemos ganando un poquillo ,un par de centimos
Todas no puedes comprarlas al mismo precio
Por cierto indra aparenta estar mas sana que gamesa si los leoncios la bajaran un par de eurillos estaria cojonuda,pero claro ,lo que es por pedir.......


----------



## diosmercado (28 Feb 2012)

Vamos pepon, la brisa roja se convierte en un huracan verde... .

Usa, cuando te metas el sopapo voy a entrar con todo lo gordo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

Si esperas ganar conmigo... mal vas.



VOTIN dijo:


> Por favor,antes de operar avisa para ganarnos unos eurillos
> antes de que tu compres compramos los demas y te las vendemos ganando un poquillo ,un par de centimos
> Todas no puedes comprarlas al mismo precio
> Por cierto indra aparenta estar mas sana que gamesa si los leoncios la bajaran un par de eurillos estaria cojonuda,pero claro ,lo que es por pedir.......


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si esperas ganar conmigo... mal vas.



Aqui nunca se sabe a quien compras y a quien vendes 
Ademas,aqui todo lo que escribimos puede ser verdad o una gran mentira ::
Solo jugamos......


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto indra aparenta estar mas sana que gamesa si los leoncios la bajaran un par de eurillos estaria cojonuda,pero claro ,lo que es por pedir.......




Cuidado, a mi parecer ya está cerca del doble suelo, si baja dos euros más igual se despeña y se va a acompañar a gamesa 

Ya sabe que es opinión de gacela novataienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

De que te quejas ? te lo hago pasar bien. Lo que te reiste con mis 27000 SAN ? ahora te voy a dar mas motivos de risa cuando le meta a las gamesas.





VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui nunca se sabe a quien compras y a quien vendes
> Ademas,aqui todo lo que escribimos puede ser verdad o una gran mentira ::
> Solo jugamos......


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevas poco tiempo y ya manejas bien los sl.Yo solo he puesto uno al san y fue saltar y no parar de subir ( me recuerda a la escena de oceans eleven del principio = llego se lo llevo y alli se quedo) .No se me da bien elegir un buen sl. De hecho no sabria cual poner a ibe



Le cuento mi método que es como "la cuenta la vieja".

Primero y antes de entrar me pregunto cuanto estoy dispuesta a perder. Según lo "nervioso" que sea el valor doy entre un 3 y un 4 % ( a lo que hay que sumarle las comisiones). Una vez tengo la horquilla busco en el gráfico, soportes y medias que den pistas sobre donde ponerlo y .... más o menos así me voy manejando. :o


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> De que te quejas ? te lo hago pasar bien. Lo que te reiste con mis 27000 SAN ? ahora te voy a dar mas motivos de risa cuando le meta a las gamesas.



No amigo,yo no me rio de nadie cuando se trata de dinero
pero no se debe apostar todo al mismo caballo.
El dinero cuesta mucho de ganar,si te salio bien las san me alegro y si te salen
las gamesas bien y ganas un paston y lo cuentas pues tambien.
Si tienes 500k a plazo fijo y metes 200k en este pues para mi es asumible pero
jugarselo todo en este circo no .


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Le cuento mi método que es como "la cuenta la vieja".
> 
> Primero y antes de entrar me pregunto cuanto estoy dispuesta a perder. Según lo "nervioso" que sea el valor doy entre un 3 y un 4 % ( a lo que hay que sumarle las comisiones). Una vez tengo la horquilla busco en el gráfico, soportes y medias que den pistas sobre donde ponerlo y .... más o menos así me voy manejando. :o



Tendre que probar con mi proxima adquisicion. Con ibe estoy mentalizado que es como un deposito al 6% a dos años, estoy convencido que como venda y por debajo de su valor contable me va a pasar igual que con el san.Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

Ùltimas gamesas... que se acabannnn 

Tengo las últimas , última oportunidad


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Feb 2012)

Ahora te me pones sentimental ??? venga hombre, que me gusta que me des caña, me motivo mas....



VOTIN dijo:


> No amigo,yo no me rio de nadie cuando se trata de dinero
> pero no se debe apostar todo al mismo caballo.
> El dinero cuesta mucho de ganar,si te salio bien las san me alegro y si te salen
> las gamesas bien y ganas un paston y lo cuentas pues tambien.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Enhorabuena, sr. votin. .
> 
> Mejor salir ahora con buenas plusvis no fuera a ser que el efecto resultados se difumine y vuelva a la baja. Sinceramente, yo le veía el tema más negro que los angelitos de machín.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me resulta muy ameno, e incluso a veces divertido. Hay gente para todo ::, para muestra este hilo :fiufiu:

Tomaré nota de sus recomendaciones. Nietzsche lo ley en el instituto. Por cierto algún forero sabe si se sigue dando filosofía en secundaria?



VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui nunca se sabe a quien compras y a quien vendes
> Ademas,aqui todo lo que escribimos puede ser verdad o una gran mentira ::
> Solo jugamos......


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ahora te me pones sentimental ??? venga hombre, que me gusta que me des caña, me motivo mas....



Eso mismo decia JOSE el de las gamesas y ya ves desde que no aprece por el hilo....:fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me da igual lo que baje , lo importante es la tendencia



jode .. la tendencia el boss esta batiendo *Maximos*

es aparecer tu y subir tienes más precisión que la niña de pollastre :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> jode .. la tendencia el boss esta batiendo *Maximos*
> 
> es aparecer tu y subir tienes más precisión que la niña de pollastre :fiufiu:



) MV tiene cortos del ibex , por algo sera


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2012)

Se está poniendo tontorrón el tema para visitar los 1400

La resolución en un par de días. A mí ya me parece peligroso.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Mañana tenemos la subasta de euros. Apuesto por una bajada del 2% en el chullibex


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Vaya valor tonto y aburrido las ibertrolas estas.......


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2012)

Mañana PIB y barbas en el mundo usano

Eso si que va a ser heavy...


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Mis DIA me han dado una alegría. La gente tiene que seguir comiendo...


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

MV ahí esta la peq brisa rojiza -0,12.
Joer las ibe -0,22%,es como tener el dinero a plazo fijo


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> MV ahí esta la peq brisa rojiza -0,12.
> Joer las ibe -0,22%,es como tener el dinero a plazo fijo



Estan en minimos de 2 años,dentro de un lateral cansino.....
rompera y no veo los motivos para que rompa hacia arriba y si hacia abajo::
Si no fuera porque esta en esos minimos le daria puerta


----------



## diosmercado (28 Feb 2012)

Y vino el lobo...







Mañana LTRO, me da que usa queda en segundo plano.


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Tenemos un día muy atípico en el volumen, mientras se han dedicado a aburrirnos soberanamente durante gran parte de la sesión, los leoncios se han dedicado al noble arte de acumular salvajemente sin que se notara demasiado.

Y además hoy lo han hecho a pecho totalmente descubierto:

- Venta de 112 contratos a las 9:05 en 8550.
- Venta de 120 contratos a las 14:30 entre 8540 y 8520 (camuflada)
- Venta de 199 contratos a las 14:40 entre 8500 y 8485 (camuflada)
- Compra de 165 contratos a las 16:00 en 8485 (564 sumando camuflaje)
- Venta de 134 contratos a las 16:05 en 8530 (333 sumando camuflaje)
- Compra de 134 contratos a las 16:30 en 8495.
- Compra de 507 contratos a las 16:50 en 8510.

Saldo total = 441 contratos largos.

Como se ve hoy ha sido un día muy especial y nada corriente, la cantidad de contratos que se ha movido ha sido espectacular y la acumulación brutal, aunque llevo varios días comentando que veo cierta acumulación en el mercado.

En subasta han vendido 112 contratos.

En resumen, parecen muy optimistas y además han estado metiendo mucho volumen para liar, parece que quieren subir sin que se note demasiado lo que están haciendo, algo hay detrás y nosotros probablemente aun no nos hemos enterado.

Al final el precio ha quedado en el mismo lugar donde empezamos el día, el saldo ha sido claramente positivo y la subasta negativa, un tuttifruti que me da apoyo para creer que están acumulando y por eso para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

www.expansion.com/movil/2012/02/28/empresasenergia/1330437007.html

Que son 10 o 40 mill de multa?


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/flash/noticia...erdidas-de-451-millones-de-euros-en-2011.html


Vaya maquina de perder dinero y encima apalancados


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Tenemos un día muy atípico en el volumen, mientras se han dedicado a aburrirnos soberanamente durante gran parte de la sesión, los leoncios se han dedicado al noble arte de acumular salvajemente sin que se notara demasiado.
> 
> ...



podias haber avisado antes:´´( espero que mañana no lo hagan con gap la fiesta


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Tenemos un día muy atípico en el volumen, mientras se han dedicado a aburrirnos soberanamente durante gran parte de la sesión, los leoncios se han dedicado al noble arte de acumular salvajemente sin que se notara demasiado.
> 
> ...



Entonces las ibes nos daran alguna alegria a corto no?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Prisa se anotó unas pérdidas de 451 millones de euros en 2011 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Vaya maquina de perder dinero y encima apalancados



Pues lo increible es que cotize a 0.745 ,cualquier mañana se levantan con valor 0
Menos que cero pues tienen mas deudas que activos para responder 
Asi es la bolsa :


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Tenemos un día muy atípico en el volumen, mientras se han dedicado a aburrirnos soberanamente durante gran parte de la sesión, los leoncios se han dedicado al noble arte de acumular salvajemente sin que se notara demasiado.
> 
> ...



Antes del viernes lo sabremos.

Convencidita toy.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> MV ahí esta la peq brisa rojiza -0,12.
> Joer las ibe -0,22%,es como tener el dinero a plazo fijo



Y por el norte, pequeños brotes verdes

DAX +0,56
EUROSTOXX +0,27

Y ya lo dijo López Vázquez, Acciones a-le-maaaa-nas, a-le-maaaa-nas. 







Y BME cayendo, que ya era hora. Por debajo de 20, le meto otro viaje.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y por el norte, pequeños brotes verdes
> 
> DAX +0,56
> EUROSTOXX +0,27
> ...



Esa esta muy fuerte.....
Es dificil verla abajo...
Buenos dividendos,pocos cortos,etc
Esta jodia pillarla abajo....
Como no salga algun tema politico........
Por ejemplo una bajada de los usanos le afectaria por contagio ,bajaria y se le podria pillar


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

complicado lo tienen los gringos , es que nadie se da cuenta que estan brutalmente sobrecomprados en maximos y mareando la perdiz precisamente en maximos :

para MV eso solo quiere decir distribucion antes del guano de calidad


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Otra vez han devuelto acciones prestadas de ibe. De gamesa han devuelto mas de 1 mill de titulos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

por otro lado , hoy salio un dato malisimo de pedidos de bienes duraderos y uno buenisimo de confianza del consumidor .

ahi tenemos una señal del mal , la gente de a pie esta confiada pero la economia real como vemos en el dato de pedidos va a peor .

esta clarisimo que se acerca el big guano


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra vez han devuelto acciones prestadas de ibe. De gamesa han devuelto mas de 1 mill de titulos



¿?¿?¿
todavia no esta publicado lo de hoy


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 8900 stop loss 9050 objetivo mas probable zona 7600
> 
> la enesima vez que lo repito



Gato mentiroso, ESE CORTO DEL IBEX YA LO CERRASTE EL OTRO DÍA, así que no vengas ahora con la misma matraca.

El 23 de febrero, a las 09:09:



muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerrados cortos en 8630 , voy a dormir , vuelvo a la carga a eso de las 2 de la tarde


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gato mentiroso, ESE CORTO DEL IBEX YA LO CERRASTE EL OTRO DÍA, así que no vengas ahora con la misma matraca.
> 
> El 23 de febrero, a las 09:09:



y los volvia a abrir a las 2 y algo , con mas apalancamiento , asi que viene a ser casi lo mismo , aunque me perdiera unos cuantos pipos de beneficio :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Feb 2012)

Buenas, estoy un poco desaparecida, pero es complicadillo entrar en el foro todos los días...

Ahora estoy algo pillada con unas SAN a 6,44, de momento no vendo, si los leoncios quieren seguir acumulando igual se las vendo a 6,60  Pero que se decidan rapidito que la semana que viene subo a 6,70.

Votin enhorabuena por la operación de las Abengoas, pensaba que ibas a salir escaldado pero no.


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podias haber avisado antes:´´( espero que mañana no lo hagan con gap la fiesta



Si te fijas la fiesta ha empezado a las 14, aunque esta mañana he puesto lo que decía mi (pseudo) AI y salía un 83% de largos, está claro que mi programa ve el fondo del mercado y acierta muchísimo antes de que ocurran las cosas, aunque no sea la 'actitud' ideal, estoy trabajando para que sea más sensible a lo que ocurre en el intradía.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿?¿?¿
> todavia no esta publicado lo de hoy



No me habia fijado el día.Hoy han aumentado las prestadas de ibe y gamesa.


----------



## tortilla (28 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gato mentiroso, ESE CORTO DEL IBEX YA LO CERRASTE EL OTRO DÍA, así que no vengas ahora con la misma matraca.
> 
> El 23 de febrero, a las 09:09:



Ja, que te lo crees tu.

En el mundo imaginario de los troles bolsisticos, todas las operaciones les reportan ingentes cantidades de dineros, o pipos, siempre. Ya que todas las operaciones son creadas a posteriori, o dicho de otro modo, aquel dia que cerro cortos, ha servido para abrir largos o reabrir mas cortos, dependiendo de lo que hiciera el mercado hasta el dia de hoy.

En el mundo de fantasia, los trol deben dejar la cueva que habitan, para irse a vivir a la lujosa casa al lado de la playa que se compran con sus pipos. Lastima que eso solo haya ocurrido en su cabeza y en lo escrito en un foro.

Ibertrola no tiene nada que ver con los trolls.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Feb 2012)

estos americanos son incansables, se fo**** las resistencias como q fueran de mantequilla, hoy un cierre un poco por encima de 1370 y no dejan a nadie dormir tranquilo

lo q me extraña de toda esta subida es q pese a los LTRO el euro no solo no se devalua sino q encima gana terreno al dolar

en fin, la bolsa es para "aprovechar" sus movimientos, no para entenderlos


----------



## vigobay (28 Feb 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuales son los bancos americanos más expuestos a los CDS griegos?. 
Si finalmente se activan con la pasta que tendrán que soltar pueden a ser unos cortos memorables y la relación riesgo-beneficio de ir entrando ya puede merecer la pena. Mejor bancos americanos que si ocurre el problema se supone que el dólar subirá frente al euro al menos de principio y además tienen más margen de bajada por la altura a la que han llegado. La otra opción es directamente en el ETF SKF (15 dólares de comisión por compra-venta en Igmarkets)

¿Puede ser esa la espoleta que provoque el Guano que esperamos?


----------



## diosmercado (28 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estos americanos son incansables, se fo**** las resistencias como q fueran de mantequilla, hoy un cierre un poco por encima de 1370 y no dejan a nadie dormir tranquilo
> 
> lo q me extraña de toda esta subida es q pese a los LTRO el euro no solo no se devalua sino q encima gana terreno al dolar
> 
> en fin, la bolsa es para "aprovechar" sus movimientos, no para entenderlos



Calcula entonces la mierda que esta metiendo usa por la puerta de atras para que el euro no pierda valor. 

Son unos cerdos manipuladores, hacen su voluntad, amenazan con sus agencias y sus tanques y lo peor... nadie les planta cara.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT5-K_TcGXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Pagar morosos!!!!!! Que poca verguenza, van a multar a ibe con 50 mill por cambiar las tarifas hace 10 años simplemente por venganza por decidir cortar la luz a los ayuntamientos. Que pasa que hace 10 años no fue delito.Joder con estos alcaldes, estan tan acostumbrados a ser chupocopteros que si algo no les sale gratis patalean.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2012)

Entre hoy y mañana se la juegan los usanos, en Europa (como siempre) nos arrastrarán.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bayod acusa a Iberdrola de insolidaridad y falta de sensibilidad - YouTube
> 
> Pagar morosos!!!!!! Que poca verguenza, van a multar a ibe con 50 mill por cambiar las tarifas hace 10 años simplemente por venganza por decidir cortar la luz a los ayuntamientos. Que pasa que hace 10 años no fue delito.Joder con estos alcaldes, estan tan acostumbrados a ser chupocopteros que si algo no les sale gratis patalean.



No se sulfure que es malo para la tensión y para ejpecular en bolsa.

Además ¿Quien se fía de una señora que sale en la tele sin quitarse el babero?
:XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2012)

A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan....

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o6LQvDbCRH8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No se sulfure que es malo para la tensión y para ejpecular en bolsa.
> 
> Además ¿Quien se fía de una señora que sale en la tele sin quitarse el babero?
> :XX::XX:



Jajaja no me habia fijado del babero. Habría que ver que sueldos tienen estos alcaldes de ciudades tan pequeñas. Que verguenza de pais. El problema es que no es un caso aislado, son muchos los alcaldes que no estan pagando la luz y con albacete ya he leido al menos 5 ciudades con cortes (ahora sus nominas de varios miles de eu siguen intactas, como iban a privar al pueblo del privilegio de pagar los excelentisimos servicios de sus señorias). Iberdrola si quiere puede dejar en evidencia la gestion tan calamitosa de esta gente y eso pica mucho a los politicos y ya se sabe politicos cabreados es lo mismo que venganza a traves de los juzgados.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Se echa de menos a Janus
suena raro que no nos postee la jornada de caza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2012)

¿No está la del babero a punto de llorar?


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se echa de menos a Janus
> suena raro que no nos postee la jornada de caza



Janus está ocupado, ahora se conecta.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿No está la del babero a punto de llorar?



Por eso no se lo quita, para no mancharse la blusa cuando de le escurra el rimel


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Por cierto
El que se pueda poner corto ahora en prisa mañana se forra,se prevee una desbandada descomunal en la apertura
El ultimo que venda sera el que cierre la puerta

Ahg??
Prisa tiene el 15% de mediaset,si PRISA se va al guano y tiene que vender ese 15% el que le ponga cortos a mediaset se forra tambien


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Por eso no se lo quita, para no mancharse la blusa cuando de le escurra el rimel



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuF_juP8FU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Encontre la cifra de sueldos de algunos alcaldes. La verdad si los juntas da para pagar unas cuantas facturas de la luz no?


----------



## Seren (28 Feb 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> estos americanos son incansables, se fo**** las resistencias como q fueran de mantequilla, hoy un cierre un poco por encima de 1370 y no dejan a nadie dormir tranquilo
> 
> lo q me extraña de toda esta subida es q pese a los LTRO el euro no solo no se devalua sino q encima gana terreno al dolar
> 
> en fin, la bolsa es para "aprovechar" sus movimientos, no para entenderlos



Yo ya lo vengo avisando hace tiempo...si ahora mismo el BCE se pusiera a imprimir sin limites no pasaria *absolutamente nada*. La FED haria lo propio sin dejar pasar al euro de 1,20, no les conviene ya que su economia se ahoga, y los emergentes y republicas bananeras harian lo propio siguiendo al dolar como hacen siempre, con lo cual las paridades cambiarias serian igual y no tendriamos inflacion. Ya viene pasando, de ahi la acumulacion historica de dinero en materias primas.

Para europa se prevee una contraccion de la economia para 2012 (-0,5)y crecimiento casi nulo para 2013(y con riesgo de quiebra de algunos miembros), mientras para USA crecimiento de 1,8 y 2,2, y el resto del mundo tambien con crecimiento importantes. La no devaluacion del euro es una contradiccion economica que solo puede ser explicada con la palabra estafa por parte de USA. 

Me lo llevo temiendo y terriblemente va a ser asi. El momento que los del BCE salgan de su ignorancia supina y le den a la maquina en serio sera el comienzo del fin de la crisis e inicio de una contienda historica nueva: enfretamiento con USA para ver cuales son los papelitos que mandan imprimas lo que imprimas. Si no al tiempo...::


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Yo ya lo vengo avisando hace tiempo...si ahora mismo el BCE se pusiera a imprimir sin limites no pasaria *absolutamente nada*. La FED haria lo propio sin dejar pasar al euro de 1,20, no les conviene ya que su economia se ahoga, y los emergentes y republicas bananeras harian lo propio siguiendo al dolar como hacen siempre, con lo cual las paridades cambiarias serian igual y no tendriamos inflacion. Ya viene pasando, de ahi la acumulacion historica de dinero en materias primas.
> 
> Para europa se prevee una contraccion de la economia para 2012 y crecimiento casi nulo para 2013(y con riesgo de quiebra de algunos miembros), mientras para USA crecimiento de 1,8 y 2,2, y el resto del mundo tambien con crecimiento. La no devaluacion del euro es una contradiccion economica que solo puede ser explicada con la palabra estafa por parte de USA.
> 
> Me lo llevo temiendo y terriblemente va a ser asi. El momento que los del BCE salgan de su ignorancia supina y le den a la maquina en serio sera el comienzo del fin de la crisis e inicio de una contienda historica nueva: enfretamiento con USA para ver cuales son los papelitos que mandan imprimas lo que imprimas. Si no al tiempo...::



Pasada la necesaria etapa de deflación, la inflación que le van a meter a la economía va a ser de órdago.

Habrá que estar atentos para redirigir las inversiones a los activos más rentables en ese escenario.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

No es tan buena como la mesa del Sr. Pollastre pero hace buenas predicciones

10 titulares que leeremos en marzo : mi mesa cojea


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Sueldo_de_los_políticos_españoles

62000 billetitos del monopoli que se levanta la alcaldesa de albacete. Podria mostrar un poco de esa solidaridad que tanto exige a sus proveedores. No se porque pero me da que Galan ha tocado las narices a gente que no debia y las 2 multas que nos acaban de cascar hoy puede que sean solo un aviso. Ya lo dijo Botin, si quieres evitarte sorpresas ofrece sombra al politico de turno y no te importe cambiar de chaqueta.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Jo,jo,jo
Han desparecido del broker del bankinter todas las acciones para cortos de Abengoa,Mediaset y Gamesa
Para que luego digan que la peña es tonta.......


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No es tan buena como la mesa del Sr. Pollastre pero hace buenas predicciones
> 
> 10 titulares que leeremos en marzo : mi mesa cojea



3,4,5 y 9....Buenisimo jajajajaja


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pasada la necesaria etapa de deflación, la inflación que le van a meter a la economía va a ser de órdago.
> 
> Habrá que estar atentos para redirigir las inversiones a los activos más rentables en ese escenario.



Joder, pues me temo que con los empresarios palilleros de aqui...adivina cuales van a ser los activos mas rentables...


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Joder, pues me temo que con los empresarios palilleros de aqui...adivina cuales van a ser los activos mas rentables...



Alimentación, agua, energía, ...... no hay otra escapatoria más fiable.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Joder, pues me temo que con los empresarios palilleros de aqui...adivina cuales van a ser los activos mas rentables...



los puticlubs?


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Estais de broma? EL LADRILLO!!!


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Estais de broma? EL LADRILLO!!!



El ladrillo está muerto por décadas.

La gente sigue teniendo la necesidad de comer varias veces al día ...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Estais de broma? EL LADRILLO!!!



Y se sabe ya la lista de los bancos que van a poner dinero para fabricarlos?
Aunque me parece que se extinguieron .....


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Llevo un año dandole vueltas a un proyecto para construirme una casa en una parcela que tenemos, y lo más barato que he encontrado es un presupuesto a 470 €/m2....

No creo que en los próximos años bajen mucho mas los costes de construcción, los encofradores ya no ganan 3.000 €, pero tampoco están a 1.000 € por desgracia....


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues lo increible es que cotize a 0.745 ,cualquier mañana se levantan con valor 0
> Menos que cero pues tienen mas deudas que activos para responder
> Asi es la bolsa :



Es un valor noble desde el punto de vista de que cuando sube sube y cuando baja baja. No perdona errores de trading porque no engaña.

Como empresa lo están pasando mal. Si algún día aparece que Abril Martorell dimite, entonces es que han tirado la toalla.

Nota: Los valores cotizan expectativas no el presente actual. Si al final todo fuese una cortina de humo, habrá guano porque hasta 0 hay camino.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Llevo un año dandole vueltas a un proyecto para construirme una casa en una parcela que tenemos, y lo más barato que he encontrado es un presupuesto a 470 €/m2....
> 
> No creo que en los próximos años bajen mucho mas los costes de construcción, los encofradores ya no ganan 3.000 €, pero tampoco están a 1.000 € por desgracia....



Oiga y le parece caro una chabola de 200 metros a su gusto por 94000€...


Aparte creo que estamos viviendo entre dos mundos porque eso es con IVA o sin IVA ?

Es decir los encofradores "legales" siguen sin bajar porque ellos lo valen y poco a poco nos vamos todos deslizando hacia la sociedad del fraude...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un valor noble desde el punto de vista de que cuando sube sube y cuando baja baja. No perdona errores de trading porque no engaña.
> 
> Como empresa lo están pasando mal. Si algún día aparece que Abril Martorell dimite, entonces es que han tirado la toalla.
> 
> Nota: Los valores cotizan expectativas no el presente actual. Si al final todo fuese una cortina de humo, habrá guano porque hasta 0 hay camino.



Encantado de leerte
eso mismo diselo a los que han puesto los 475 millones este año y veras la risa que les da y ademas con perspectivas a poner otros 500 mm este año :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se echa de menos a Janus
> suena raro que no nos postee la jornada de caza



He llegado hace un ratillo del curro. Trabajo un montón, más de lo que podría pensar el impresentable que un día se atrevió a decir en el hilo que él echaría a un empleado que posteara tanto como yo. En fin, tonterías mil.

Decir que tenía ganas de escribirte una nota reflejando que en un rato que tuve libre, compre Gamesa. Unos 10.000 titulillos en 2,423 y 2,429. Vamos a ver si sube hasta 2,80. Aunque si comienza a subir le meto el stop al precio de entrada y las suelto en cuanto tenga un objetivo intermedio si es rápido. Está el mercado para tradear lo justo.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Feb 2012)

Es sin IVA


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus está ocupado, ahora se conecta.



Te has equivocado en hora y media. Siento decirte que no tiene mucho mérito decirlo porque todo el mundo sabe que me conecto por las noches o durante el día cuando en el curro no me tocan las narices y me dejan respirar .....

Qué, cómo ves el SP?. Del Chulibex no te pregunto porque siempre dices que va a llegar el Madmax .....


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te has equivocado en hora y media. Siento decirte que no tiene mucho mérito decirlo porque todo el mundo sabe que me conecto por las noches o durante el día cuando en el curro no me tocan las narices y me dejan respirar .....
> 
> Qué, cómo ves el SP?. Del Chulibex no te pregunto porque siempre dices que va a llegar el Madmax .....



Te digo que eres un pesado y tardas un webo en cenar :fiufiu:

El SP está a puntito de corregir, pero no me jugaría ni un leuro en el recorte porque lleva demasiada inercia alcista y es peligroso y manipulado.

El chulibex, este mini madmax me ha dado 4,6K€. De momento no le pido nada más pero sigo atento ::

El scalping va bien, gracias ::


----------



## VOTIN (28 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He llegado hace un ratillo del curro. Trabajo un montón, más de lo que podría pensar el impresentable que un día se atrevió a decir en el hilo que él echaría a un empleado que posteara tanto como yo. En fin, tonterías mil.
> 
> Decir que tenía ganas de escribirte una nota reflejando que en un rato que tuve libre, compre Gamesa. Unos 10.000 titulillos en 2,423 y 2,429. Vamos a ver si sube hasta 2,80. Aunque si comienza a subir le meto el stop al precio de entrada y las suelto en cuanto tenga un objetivo intermedio si es rápido. Está el mercado para tradear lo justo.



Yo tambien queria comprar pero me aguante,si te has leido el hilo sabras que le han metido otras 635000 prestadas,ya lleva 56 mm 
No se cuando acabaran ,pero mientras esten asi esta no sube
Suerte


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...mento-aleman-discute-el-rescate-a-Grecia.html


Jajajaja parece de broma.Pensará al menos estos numeros si me cuadran


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Feb 2012)

Llegamos a la LTRO con el ibex atascado y los mercados americanos sin haber empezado a corregir. Algunos datos que han pasado de rositas (bienes duraderos) y en resistencias importantes. Lo que podía ser utilizado para frenar la corrección si se hubiese producido esta semana puede ser su posible desencadenante. Asia viene revuelta, el petrolio subiendo y sea cual sea la cifra pueden hacer con ella lo que les salga de los colaterales...

Investors May Use Europe's Next Stimulus as a Sign to Sell


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Candidatos a guanear esta mañana

Gamesa,un clasico
Repsol
Endesa


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

En ig markets el Ibex viene verde por los pelos.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Buenos días, vengo a recoger mi pequeña ración de guano mañanero..

Suerte y plusvis.

BBVA a ver si hoy tenemos suerte y entra una orden bien abajo..casi en zona de Tonuel certificación


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días, vengo a recoger mi pequeña ración de guano mañanero..
> 
> Suerte y plusvis.
> 
> BBVA a ver si hoy tenemos suerte y entra una orden bien abajo..casi en zona de Tonuel certificación



5 euros?????::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 5 euros?????::



_onvre _que parece pompero.... 

Precio tonuelero=precioactual*0.95


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 5 euros?????::



No hombreeeeee....la certificación empieza en -5%..


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días, vengo a recoger mi pequeña ración de guano mañanero..
> 
> Suerte y plusvis.
> 
> BBVA a ver si hoy tenemos suerte y entra una orden bien abajo..casi en zona de Tonuel certificación



Yo pido que si ustec tiene mano la hunda (un poquito nada más) llevo varias vendidas a 6,70 y me gustaría comprarlas a 5 o así (no mucho :: )

Hoy salen las cuentas de ACS, no? A ver si se hunde joer...(queda bastante clara mi posición XD)


----------



## tortilla (29 Feb 2012)

Una de putillas
¿Fin de fiesta en Europa? Los inversores se parapetan ante una posible caída - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No hombreeeeee....la certificación empieza en -5%..



Los futuros siguen verdes, sin superar el +1%


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los futuros siguen verdes, sin superar el +1%



La apertura se promete interesante, movimientos en el euroienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

¿y la plata? Me tiene desconcertado, si no corrige en serio habrá que pensar en peponazo gordo....


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

guanos dias , espero que las plusvis imaginarias sigan aumentando )


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y la plata? Me tiene desconcertado, si no corrige en serio habrá que pensar en peponazo gordo....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Feb 2012)

A las buenas de dios.

Ibex 35
Últ:
8.539,70
Var (% / Ptos):
0,15 %/ +13,00


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

Repo

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012377228&k=12bf883edf866061bad5b28656d7ea7d" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >software de trading</a> ProRealTime.</iframe>


----------



## maikelin (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He llegado hace un ratillo del curro. Trabajo un montón, más de lo que podría pensar el impresentable que un día se atrevió a decir en el hilo que él echaría a un empleado que posteara tanto como yo. En fin, tonterías mil.
> 
> Decir que tenía ganas de escribirte una nota reflejando que en un rato que tuve libre, compre Gamesa. Unos 10.000 titulillos en 2,423 y 2,429. Vamos a ver si sube hasta 2,80. Aunque si comienza a subir le meto el stop al precio de entrada y las suelto en cuanto tenga un objetivo intermedio si es rápido. Está el mercado para tradear lo justo.



Cuidado con Gamesa que es bajista total, ha roto el importante soporte que tenia en la zona 3 que ha funcionado cinco meses, pero que recientemente fue perforado, ahora es bajista, viene cayendo desde 15, tremenda la cantidad de inversores enganchados en el valor, es un cementerio.
Hasta la fecha de hoy no hay figura de vuelta ni nada que indique un giro de tendencia por lo tanto, no comprar con grafico diario y si se compra con stops de salida bien ajustados.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Cuidado en el DAX, hay patadón inminente al al.... coño, pa ná, acaba de darlo justo cuando posteaba :ouch:

Tenemos que pasarnos al twitter, caballeros... el foro no es lo suficientemente ágil para el ultracorto ::::


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

A los buenos días!

Cuidado con el patadón que tenemos guano incoming:

LARGOS: 19.21869% - CORTOS: 80.7813%

Aunque llevan toda la mañana de derrape.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Feb 2012)

Iberdrola acaba de superar los 4,50. Parece buen momento para salir huyendo como autentivos HdP todos los iberdrólicos conforeros que entramos el lunes pasado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado en el DAX, hay patadón inminente al al.... coño, pa ná, acaba de darlo justo cuando posteaba :ouch:
> 
> Tenemos que pasarnos al twitter, caballeros... el foro no es lo suficientemente ágil para el ultracorto ::::



Falla el factor humano maese pollastre, debe ser que sus habilidades mecanográficas dejan mucho que desear. Si crease un módulo para su niña que postéase en tiempo real esos avisos.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

Los del BBVA me han leído, menuda mañana más larga se me va a hacer (+1 y mucho de subida...)


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

A mi los unicos resultados que me parecen malos son los de repsol y prisa.El resto hay que mirarlos desde una optica sesgada como la actual en la cual hay que fijarse mas en las inversiones y desinversiones que en el bpa. De todos los resultados de hoy el mas signigicativo ha sido de aig, aun asi no deja de ser una compañia que para ganar 500 tiene que vender 15000.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Iberdrola acaba de superar los 4,50. Parece buen momento para salir huyendo como autentivos HdP todos los iberdrólicos conforeros que entramos el lunes pasado.



Que poco aguantas


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Iberdrola acaba de superar los 4,50. Parece buen momento para salir huyendo como autentivos HdP todos los iberdrólicos conforeros que entramos el lunes pasado.



Yo si salgo ahora perderia 17 euros,tenemos que contar los gastos tambien
Esperare por lo menos a salir con 50 eurillos de plusvis


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

cuidadin


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Como se resisten las repsoles a bajar,son carne para los 20 euros y un poquitin por debajo
pero se agarran las muy mariconas a ese liston
Ya veremos que pasa este mes cuando entren los paquetones que tienen los bancos que vender


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Cuidado con el patadón que tenemos guano incoming:
> 
> LARGOS: 19.21869% - CORTOS: 80.7813%




Yo no lo veo, al menos no en este momento... es más, cuidado, porque se está gestando el segundo arreón, el que nos lleva 30 puntos arriba a 6960.


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Feb 2012)

PRISA con una caida del 10% así de para empezar el día, ahora me duele menos la salida en perdidas que hice tanto tiempo atrás.

El resto parece que pepón, incluyendo nuestras queridas IBE, a ver si salimos con bien de esta aventura. Pero vamos, de momento voy a seguir con ellas un tiempo, salvo arreón por encima de los 4,70 (y mira que lo dudo) en cuyo caso pondría ahí el SL.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> PRISA con una caida del 10% así de para empezar el día, ahora me duele menos la salida en perdidas que hice tanto tiempo atrás.
> 
> El resto parece que pepón, incluyendo nuestras queridas IBE, a ver si salimos con bien de esta aventura. Pero vamos, de momento voy a seguir con ellas un tiempo, salvo arreón por encima de los 4,70 (y mira que lo dudo) en cuyo caso pondría ahí el SL.



Un -12,75% ........y lo que le queda


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, al menos no en este momento... es más, cuidado, porque se está gestando el segundo arreón, el que nos lleva 30 puntos arriba a 6960.



.
GLUB, ya sé que es difícil, pero en estos momentos espero que su niña se equivoque, me pilla corto. Le pongo una vela a la p-IA de Mulder.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Pudiera equivocarse, por qué no...

De hecho, a veces lo hace...

En ocasiones.

Eventualmente.

:cook:




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> GLUB, ya sé que es difícil, pero en estos momentos espero que su niña se equivoque, me pilla corto. Le pongo una vela a la p-IA de Mulder.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pudiera equivocarse, por qué no...
> 
> De hecho, a veces lo hace...
> 
> ...



.
NO sea malo, que yo no le discuto la superioridad de su sistema de trading. 

Pero como lo único que yo tengo es el AT, pues si veo un CCI(20) de 196 en vela horaria (entre otras cosas) en el EuroStoxx lo tengo por una referencia muy potente para cortos.

Si ya sé, el AT, los pobres, etc ... 

Si es una sesión bellamente algoritmica saltará mi stop, si no lo es saltara el suyo, ya sabe ...


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Oh, vamos, solamente intentaba meterle miedo 





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO sea malo, que yo no le discuto la superioridad de su sistema de trading.
> 
> Pero como lo único que yo tengo es el AT, pues si veo un CCI(20) de 196 en vela horaria (entre otras cosas) en el EuroStoxx lo tengo por una referencia muy potente para cortos.
> ...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Feb 2012)

Los que hacéis trading con acciones españolas, ¿por qué las preferís a las de USA, que tienen comisiones menores de compraventa?


----------



## Seren (29 Feb 2012)

maikelin dijo:


> Cuidado con Gamesa que es bajista total, ha roto el importante soporte que tenia en la zona 3 que ha funcionado cinco meses, pero que recientemente fue perforado, ahora es bajista, viene cayendo desde 15, tremenda la cantidad de inversores enganchados en el valor, es un cementerio.
> Hasta la fecha de hoy no hay figura de vuelta ni nada que indique un giro de tendencia por lo tanto, no comprar con grafico diario y si se compra con stops de salida bien ajustados.



Asi es, yo el otro dia comente que ahora mismo no tiene suelo, es difícil hacer una predicción, la gráfica desde años atras es un logaritmo (y=1/x), un columpio vamos. igual esta haciendo ya suelo o no, no hay manera de saberlo, ni una predicción fiable con altas probabilidades. Lo que si creo es que esta sobrevendida y algun dia debe empezar a subir.


----------



## Seren (29 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Sabadell tiene un gráfico muy interesante, esta haciendo un triple suelo, también cabe la opción de probar con un SL a 2,19 ante un posible rebote.



Respecto al Sabadell comente comente esto ayer, la gráfica es muy distinta a la de Gamesa, había posibilidad de rebote y por ahora así ha sido.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Asi es, yo el otro dia comente que ahora mismo no tiene suelo, es difícil hacer una predicción, la gráfica desde años atras es un logaritmo (y=1/x), un columpio vamos. igual esta haciendo ya suelo o no, no hay manera de saberlo, ni una predicción fiable con altas probabilidades. Lo que si creo es que esta sobrevendida y algun dia debe empezar a subir.



Bueno,no necesariamente
Lleva dos años sacando beneficios por los pelos en la cuentra de explotacion,como este semestre de perdidas,que puede ser,los dos euros de cotizacion estan ya ahi


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, solamente intentaba meterle miedo



.
JA, JA, ya lo sé. 

En cualquier caso sepa que, en este difícil camino del trader, ya deje atrás el miedo, y no lo siento, y estoy más bien en la fase de dejar también atrás la avaricia, que aún me juega alguna que otra mala pasada ...


----------



## ghkghk (29 Feb 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Iberdrola acaba de superar los 4,50. Parece buen momento para salir huyendo como autentivos HdP todos los iberdrólicos conforeros que entramos el lunes pasado.



¿Aguantar pérdidas y cortar beneficios? En mi caso... :no:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Feb 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Los que hacéis trading con acciones españolas, ¿por qué las preferís a las de USA, que tienen comisiones menores de compraventa?




En mi caso son menores en las españolas.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> JA, JA, ya lo sé.
> 
> En cualquier caso sepa que, en este difícil camino del trader, ya deje atrás el miedo, y no lo siento, y estoy más bien en la fase de dejar también atrás la avaricia, que aún me juega alguna que otra mala pasada ...




De todas formas, si decide aguantar los cortos y finalmente rompe arriba, sepa que no hay mucho más por encima de 6982 (último relevante), aunque eso sí, la Maginot está plantada en 7001.... 

Dependiendo del dolor que pueda absorver, tal vez pudiera intentar aguantar los cortos incluso aunque levante por encima de 6950 de nuevo... no sé, esa ya es su decisión.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Aguantar pérdidas y cortar beneficios? En mi caso... :no:



en este caso sera cortar perdidas y rapidamente


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas, si decide aguantar los cortos y finalmente rompe arriba, sepa que no hay mucho más por encima de 6982 (último relevante), aunque eso sí, la Maginot está plantada en 7001....
> 
> Dependiendo del dolor que pueda absorver, tal vez pudiera intentar aguantar los cortos incluso aunque levante por encima de 6950 de nuevo... no sé, esa ya es su decisión.



.
UFF, en el Stoxx50 esa proyección me lleva a a 2574 y 2592, demasiada tela. Si llegamos a esos niveles me meto corto, pero con un contrato del DAX, como en las grandes ocasiones. 

Gracias por la info.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Muy peligroso el setup que están desplegando en el 693x desde hace un par de horas. Si cumple la proyección y rompe arriba, será muy violento.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Feb 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso son menores en las españolas.



¿Usando un broker español? Me refería a usando uno de EEUU (en IB por ejemplo cobran 1$ por cada 200 acciones, lo cual es muchísimo menos que por ejemplo el 0.1% que cobra Renta 4, más cánones y demás historias).


----------



## tortilla (29 Feb 2012)

Coches tambien tocais por aqui? Yo tengo un clio, si ya se, es un coche frances, pero era muy joven y no sabia que compraba.

Merche, aka la daimler.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Coches tambien tocais por aqui? Yo tengo un clio, si ya se, es un coche frances, pero era muy joven y no sabia que compraba.
> 
> Merche, aka la daimler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felix (29 Feb 2012)

maikelin dijo:


> Cuidado con Gamesa que es bajista total, ha roto el importante soporte que tenia en la zona 3 que ha funcionado cinco meses, pero que recientemente fue perforado, ahora es bajista, viene cayendo desde 15, tremenda la cantidad de inversores enganchados en el valor, es un cementerio.
> Hasta la fecha de hoy no hay figura de vuelta ni nada que indique un giro de tendencia por lo tanto, no comprar con grafico diario y si se compra con stops de salida bien ajustados.



Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que es un barco de pillados entre los que me incluyo pero eso mismo ¿no haria que cuando dejen de atacarla si es que lo hacen alguna vez se dispare?


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

Es curioso como han ido poniendo ordenes vendedoras hasta dejar el saldo negativo, concretamente en el Ibex han metido 313 órdenes de venta a las 9:40, en el Stoxx han dejado el saldo por debajo de 0 y ahora lo han recuperado de nuevo por encima de 0 pero sigue más abajo que cuando han hecho el máximo en el precio.

De momento sigo viendo deriva a cortos si no arreglan el desaguisado que están haciendo con el saldo diario del volumen.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Coches tambien tocais por aqui? Yo tengo un clio, si ya se, es un coche frances, pero era muy joven y no sabia que compraba.




Hombre, no todo está perdido... tenemos por ahí el Williams RS aka "Deadcoffin", que :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que es un barco de pillados entre los que me incluyo pero eso mismo ¿no haria que cuando dejen de atacarla si es que lo hacen alguna vez se dispare?



Lo primero es que para que pase eso la sociedad tiene que dar beneficios y con expectativas a futuro,y eso ahora no lo tiene ( solo 50 mm que vete tu a saber..)
Lo segundo es dar dividendos,que no da,bueno 1,5 mm ,algo ridiculo

Mientras eso no cambie los bajistas no tendran prisa por esperar a comprar mas abajo.

pd

Ya veremos como se comporta hoy cuando entren a las 14,45-16 h los leoncios,si aguanta sera buena señal y si baja ,mañana mas de lo mismo

Ademas 2,5 es su valor de libros,no esta barata


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, al menos no en este momento... es más, cuidado, porque se está gestando el segundo arreón, el que nos lleva 30 puntos arriba a 6960.



6960, amparen s'acabó, cerrando el puesto de perritos calientes por hoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 6960, amparen s'acabó, cerrando el puesto de perritos calientes por hoy.



Marditoh y tal!


----------



## The Replicant (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 6960, amparen s'acabó, cerrando el puesto de perritos calientes por hoy.



lo ha clavao

:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Marditoh y tal!










:XX::XX:


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

529.000 kilotones la LTRO. Buen provecho.


----------



## pollastre (29 Feb 2012)

Vaya terremoto que ha liado la LTRO en 30 segundos....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Feb 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya terremoto que ha liado la LTRO en 30 segundos....



.
PENSÉ que lo de la vela de las 11:25 había sido Vd al desenchufar la niña, un cortocircuito y tal ...


----------



## maikelin (29 Feb 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que es un barco de pillados entre los que me incluyo pero eso mismo ¿no haria que cuando dejen de atacarla si es que lo hacen alguna vez se dispare?



La cosa es un poco mas compleja, un viejo profesor con años en el mercado, decia que de lo que se trata es de colocar papel y a papel colocado, no se le devuelve lo pagado, vamos sus teorias eran que si te has quedao pillao dificil va a ser que muevan la cotizacion para salvar a los enganchados mas bien todo lo contrario, de 10 lo bajo a 2 en un año, en los siguientes dos años la subo de 2 a 4, duplicando la inversion desde 2, una maravilla de accion, quien se acuerda ahora de los que estan pillados entre 10 y 4 solo los perjudicados y negocio realizado tu papel y yo dinero. Pontelo ponselo usa siempre proteccion, no te arriesgues, usa siempre el stop de perdidas, porque tu dinero lo vale.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Ale parriba con pasta fresca, a cargar bien el costa concordia. 

Se esperaba mas dinero, se dijo que esperaban colocar cerca de 1 billon (hace un mes o asi se dijo).


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Joder ahora si que le estan metiendo a saco. Y el euro subiendo, manda cojones.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

Tremenda la engañifa inicial para los cortos

edit: fiuuu....como está el tema...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

la tendencia es tu amiga


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tremenda la engañifa inicial para los cortos
> 
> edit: fiuuu....como está el tema...



solo engañan a los novatos :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

y despues de las LITRONAS seguimos con la tendencia :Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

Hoy otro día plano y aburrido, no creo que perdamos más que ayer.

A no ser que vengan los usanos a levantarnos otra vez.


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Feb 2012)

Jodó, subasta de deuda, peponazo para arriba y a los pocos minutos de nuevo casi plano.

Que rapido se han pulido medio billón de euros.

PD: hablo del IBEX, la putita de los indices.


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

No es por ponerme de parte del gato pero insisto en que los leoncios están distribuyendo en el Ibex a base de bien. En el Stoxx aun lo aguantan pero van perdiendo aceite poco a poco.


----------



## Felix (29 Feb 2012)

maikelin dijo:


> La cosa es un poco mas compleja, un viejo profesor con años en el mercado, decia que de lo que se trata es de colocar papel y a papel colocado, no se le devuelve lo pagado, vamos sus teorias eran que si te has quedao pillao dificil va a ser que muevan la cotizacion para salvar a los enganchados mas bien todo lo contrario, de 10 lo bajo a 2 en un año, en los siguientes dos años la subo de 2 a 4, duplicando la inversion desde 2, una maravilla de accion, quien se acuerda ahora de los que estan pillados entre 10 y 4 solo los perjudicados y negocio realizado tu papel y yo dinero. Pontelo ponselo usa siempre proteccion, no te arriesgues, usa siempre el stop de perdidas, porque tu dinero lo vale.



No, si ya... Lo que pasa es que cuando yo me la pille con la cremallera que diga con las Gamesas no sabia de la existencia de Burbuja ni de este hilo y creia que el stop loss era un crecepelo. De hecho creo que en aquella mi primera y unica incursion en bolsa hasta ahora, viole todas y cada una de las normas del inversor. A mi me gusta pensar en mis Gamesas como una donacion ecologica :´(


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Dice Carpatos que se rumorea que gran parte de lo pedido es de españoles... :vomito:

Paaaayo dame argo... se nos da muy bien eso de pedir.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dice Carpatos que se rumorea que gran parte de lo pedido es de españoles... :vomito:
> 
> Paaaayo dame argo... se nos da muy bien eso de pedir.



El 10% de ese medio Billón es solo para la megaoperación para pagar proveedores de los ayuntamientos. Así, que imaginaté.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

El mercado plano y el hilo por el estilo...


----------



## Greco (29 Feb 2012)

> La cosa es un poco mas compleja, un viejo profesor con años en el mercado, decia que de lo que se trata es de colocar papel y a papel colocado, no se le devuelve lo pagado, vamos sus teorias eran que si te has quedao pillao dificil va a ser que muevan la cotizacion para salvar a los enganchados mas bien todo lo contrario, de 10 lo bajo a 2 en un año, en los siguientes dos años la subo de 2 a 4, duplicando la inversion desde 2, una maravilla de accion, quien se acuerda ahora de los que estan pillados entre 10 y 4 solo los perjudicados y negocio realizado tu papel y yo dinero. Pontelo ponselo usa siempre proteccion, no te arriesgues, usa siempre el stop de perdidas, porque tu dinero lo vale.



Ejem, entonces podriamos hacernos con una empresa por una parte muy pequeña de lo que vale, mediante una OPA hostil, p. ej. ¿verdad? No me acaba de cuadrar.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/flash/noticia...numeros-rojos-en-2011-y-gana-62-millones.html

Pasito a pasito van los hotelillos


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Mandada orden de compra a 20,05 de 500 repsoles
y 1000 indras a 9,56
pero vamos ,que si no entran me da igual ,para mañana las comprare mas barato


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

PIB USA 3%, mejor que el 2,8% esperado. Ufff que tarde mas jodida.

Siguen manipulando los datos a base de dolares.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

...y por la tarde barbas


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y por la tarde barbas



Lo que no pase hoy no se cuando puede pasar :XX:. Menuda carga de datos y operaciones, y todo tranquilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

marditoh gringos , pero era esto lo que descontaban


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Dentro de las repsoles.......................veremos como se porta esta yegua


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro de las repsoles.......................veremos como se porta esta yegua



Pues pemex quiere vender un 4% en menos de un año


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues pemex quiere vender un 4% en menos de un año



La noticia es esta
Acuerdan Pemex y Repsol alianza por 10 años :: El Informador

Han vuelto a un acuerdo,lo que le implicaria a reducir en un 4% su capital
para llevarlo al 5%
Lo desastroso seria la falta de acuerdo y vender el 9,49%

Pero vamos,lo de siempre 
es entrar yo en algo y hundir la cotizacion:cook:


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

A ver si baja un poquillo Indra y te sigo Votin.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

La leche.....
Acabo de meter una pata en repsol y a tomar por culo,baja a 19,94
Tendre que preparar el proximo disparo en la linea de los 19,5.....
Esperemos que no....


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La noticia es esta
> Acuerdan Pemex y Repsol alianza por 10 años :: El Informador
> 
> Han vuelto a un acuerdo,lo que le implicaria a reducir en un 4% su capital
> ...



Vender un 5% en un año estando el precio alto pues bueno no es.Esta claro que mucho peor seria vender el 9%. A mi me preocuparia mas el saber como van a vender esa participacion si a un inversor otc o a pecho descubierto en el mercado.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

En cuanto tiempo calculais que se van a pulir las 600000 monedas del odyssey.Como se repite la historia....Antes se gastaban el oro en las guerras contra flandes y ahora contra la crisis


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vender un 5% en un año estando el precio alto pues bueno no es.Esta claro que mucho peor seria vender el 9%. A mi me preocuparia mas el saber como van a vender esa participacion si a un inversor otc o a pecho descubierto en el mercado.



A pecho descubierto en el mercado le perderian un 50% minimo.... je,je,je
Comprariamos las repsoles a 12 euros je,je,je

Son panchitos pero no tontos,tendran que negociar paquetes fuera de mercado
y si no les interesa no venderan porque tienen dinero y compraron a 20,4 la accion


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Uhmm.....
lo que esta claro es que han perforado el suelo de los 20 y han constituido nuevo techo
es posible mas rebotes pero tendre que salir en cerca de 20 para recogerla mas abajo....


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A pecho descubierto en el mercado le perderian un 50% minimo.... je,je,je
> Comprariamos las repsoles a 12 euros je,je,je
> 
> Son panchitos pero no tontos,tendran que negociar paquetes fuera de mercado
> y si no les interesa no venderan porque tienen dinero y compraron a 20,4 la accion



Si tontos no son, el tema es a quien van a meter ese 5%, yo le calculo que serian unos 1200 mill.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Feb 2012)

MuLder sino es mucho pedir cortos o largos


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Viene subidita...? segun Carpatos el dato de las 15:45 sale 5 minutos antes para su******ores, de momento se reacciona con subidas timidas. Veremos...


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Dato mejor del esperado, 64 vs. 61,5. Seguimos con la estafa.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)




----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> MuLder sino es mucho pedir cortos o largos



El volumen de los leoncios es fuertemente vendedor, yo sigo pensando en cortos, aunque se están pensando mucho el momento de hacer la bajada.

Probablemente cuando nadie se lo espere y piensen que está todo el pescado vendido, si no la hacen hoy tal vez otro día.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios es fuertemente vendedor, yo sigo pensando en cortos, aunque se están pensando mucho el momento de hacer la bajada.
> 
> Probablemente cuando nadie se lo espere y piensen que está todo el pescado vendido, si no la hacen hoy tal vez otro día.



De que indice?


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

A los yankis no hay quién les pare hacia el 1400 y más allá.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

....Que cabronas las repsoles,ha sido comprarlas y bajar como cabras ,tooooooo pa baaajoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

los gringos ya descontaron al extremo to lo bueno


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ....Que cabronas las repsoles,ha sido comprarlas y bajar como cabras ,tooooooo pa baaajoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!



Teniendo en cuenta tu historial bajarán 1€ y luego subirán 2 ::

Parece que nos la pegamos, alguna noticia?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

justamente todo este peponismo cansino es una señal preguanazo 

espero que lo recuerden para cuando lo hagan de nuevo :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De que indice?



Del Ibex, en el Stoxx el volumen también es vendedor ahora mismo pero de forma más moderada.

En el S&P están en ello, van apuntando maneras para el guano, pero estos son más imprevisibles y están rondando el cero absoluto aun.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Feb 2012)

Joder que desplome del euro...


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

O caen los bancos o me pongo a prender cajeros... Quiero las BBVA a 5 ya (bueno, hasta el viernes las dejo...)


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta tu historial bajarán 1€ y luego subirán 2 ::
> 
> Parece que nos la pegamos, alguna noticia?



Hombre,mojese el culo de vez en cuando
un poco de stress le vendra bien


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Bernanke sees positive developments in the job market, but says situation remains far from normal


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bernanke sees positive developments in the job market, but says situation remains far from normal



Eso es bueno, malo, o todo lo contrario?

Que tío, es capaz de hablar y no decir nada...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios es fuertemente vendedor, yo sigo pensando en cortos, aunque se están pensando mucho el momento de hacer la bajada.
> 
> Probablemente cuando nadie se lo espere y piensen que está todo el pescado vendido, si no la hacen hoy tal vez otro día.



ya lo sospechaba por las barras de PRT ha sido hablar el barbas y pabajo

edtó: para darte un millon de graciasehhh


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

de que me suena esto , distribuyendo en los maximos , los superamos y guanazo :rolleye:

asi me suena de otros rallys bajistas , porque lo hacen siempre igual con la inestimable colaboracion de las gacelas :ouch:


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Eso es bueno, malo, o todo lo contrario?
> 
> Que tío, es capaz de hablar y no decir nada...



Ya lo ha respondido vmmp...


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Que alguien saque al oso.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

vamos ya , mucho se entretuvo la putita , ahora toca guano del bueno


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

plusvis imaginarias aumentando 8:


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Bernie hizo bien su trabajo esta vez.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

PMI Chicago, una de las razones del peponazo continuado...


----------



## The Hellion (29 Feb 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ya , mucho se entretuvo la putita , ahora toca guano del bueno



Pues a pesar de todo están muy reticentes a las bajadas, se resisten mucho al guano, llegan a los mínimos del día o un poco más abajo y no quieren seguir bajando, las black pools deben estar echando humo hoy.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Rogers said "This year's fine. Worry about 2013. Be panicked about 2014. This year, a lot of good news is coming out." Speaking of the U.S. economy specifically, he said the Federal Reserve's balance sheet is bloated referencing M2, a measure of money supply. He also added that *President Obama is spending a huge amount of money ahead of the elections:*

Lo que se sospechaba, por eso aguanta el euro de esa forma. Al otro lado del charco imprimen más rápido...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Las gamesas hoy no estan resbalando mucho,esperemos que no mandrilen a janus


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a pesar de todo están muy reticentes a las bajadas, se resisten mucho al guano, llegan a los mínimos del día o un poco más abajo y no quieren seguir bajando, las black pools deben estar echando humo hoy.



es normal hombre , en el ibex suelen hacerlo asin , simplemente se a parado a descansar para continuar cayendo 

el ibex es la especialidad del jran MV 8:


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Mientras la banca grande no doble el brazo y esté rojita...aguantaremos por aquí.

Pero no le quiten ojo.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Como se resiste la orden de las indras a entrar,estan durillas..........


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Ojo que nos vamos a 3xx del IBEXXXXXXXXX


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Yo la tengo puesta a 9,35 aunque si anda por 9,50 compraré.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Por cierto el hilo aguanta ya 4800 mensajes


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos chavales.

9.59


----------



## Seren (29 Feb 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Joder que desplome del euro...



El Sr. Dragui esta soltando hoy pasta por doquier a los bancos, aun asi solo un -0,6 % y seguimos en 1,338. Nada nuevo bajo el sol...El italiano desconoce por completo el poder que tiene. Para mi que si nos paga la deuda que debemos al completo y nos regala una casa y viaje a las bahamas a cada europeo baja a 1,20.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Es que me entra la risa , cuanto llevamos atacando los 1370 requetecompraos , es que de verdad debe ser muy duro ser gacela :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Feb 2012)

dios el oro menuda hostia


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Es que me entra la risa , cuanto llevamos atacando los 1370 requetecompraos , es que de verdad debe ser muy duro ser gacela :rolleye:



Ye tu no te vengas ahora arriba que llevas 2 meses de retraso mental.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Que gustito, como cae....


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que gustito, como cae....



Precioso, tú canal ve el 83xx no?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ye tu no te vengas ahora arriba que llevas 2 meses de retraso mental.



si mucho retraso tengo y no te olvides de las plusvis imaginarias


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Feb 2012)

Parece que ya ha caido de una vez el Himen35


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Precioso, tú canal ve el 83xx no?



Sobre los 8330 estaba la base inferior...


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

Ostias, el oro y la plata caen en barrena :8:. Pero que ha pasao?







jojojojo::


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

A ver si queda una segunda ronda de enculadas...parece ser que si.


----------



## Diegol07 (29 Feb 2012)

El oro en - 3,5% y la plata perdiendo cerca del 4%.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ostias, el oro y la plata caen en barrena :8:. Pero que ha pasao?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se habrán dado cuenta de que no se come?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se habrán dado cuenta de que no se come?



bravo :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Feb 2012)

¿A que lo dejan como ayer en una ligera vela roja?

Editoues no...


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Feb 2012)

Bolsa = Casino. Sin mas.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Joderrrrr
Vaya hostiazo que me he metido con las repsolesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Lo que me tiene frito es el Banco Azul...es una cosa personal. No guanea


----------



## faraico (29 Feb 2012)

Entonces, hoy también se acaba en verde o con una brisa rojiza?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿A que lo dejan como ayer en una ligera vela roja?



eso se acabo


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces, hoy también se acaba en verde o con una brisa rojiza?




Todo lo que no sea -2% o más es brisa, a partir de ahí ya se puede llamar soplido en la nuca.


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se habrán dado cuenta de que no se come?



Me he acordado de que Guybrush ya andaba mirando hace nada a la plata con vistas al sur y Janus también. Si estuvieran dentro y hubieran enganchado esta onda, se habrán sacado una morterada.


----------



## tortilla (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joderrrrr
> Vaya hostiazo que me he metido con las repsolesssssssssssssssssssss



Lo siento, pero yo quiero mas caidas. Ya puse la señal de cortos, de momento llevamos mas de un 15%, pero asumo que quedan pocos dias en este tren. Cuando me marque mi sitemita entrada te la digo.


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Votin te entró Indra? a mi si.

Ahora bajará un 10%


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Votin te entró Indra? a mi si.
> 
> Ahora bajará un 10%



Casi seguro que me equivoco porque aparte de no saber, no he visto el gráfico más que 1 segundín, pero lo mismo los 9,55 por abajo mandan a 9,30 o por ahí.

Por arriba los 11 parecen un enorme gandalf.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Feb 2012)

Me salto el SL de las Hawainas, sumamos perdidas ::


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Bueno........ya estamos dentro de indra a 9.56
y ya vamos palmando dinero para variar


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Mire el Euro Hamijo un doble suelo, si lo rompe la caída puede ser bastante más gorda. La suerte para los largos es que cerramos ya.

P.D. Siempre hablando a corto y en gráfico minutero.


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Jajaj tranqui ya promediaremos en 8,5 ::


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Votin te entró Indra? a mi si.
> 
> Ahora bajará un 10%



No importa
Como baje a 9 le pego otro tiro de 1000 ::
y si sube a 10 las mando a paseo y hago caja


----------



## The Hellion (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joderrrrr
> Vaya hostiazo que me he metido con las repsolesssssssssssssssssssss



Repsol se desploma en bolsa ante la posible nacionalizacin de YPF - Cotizalia.com

La de siempre, la Kitchner que les quiere robar YPF, y de paso, les ha metido un multazo por algo así como vender gas... además de prohibirles distribuir los beneficios argentinos. 

Ya sé que en América del Sur hay pasta, pero con esos políticos no entiendo por qué lo intentan las empresas de aquí. Porque además, hostiazo que le atizan a un gallego, votos que se ganan.


----------



## J-Z (29 Feb 2012)

Ostia que como me descuide me entra Gamesa que la tengo puesta a 2,30 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

vamos putita :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Hoy tiene pinta que acabaremos de forma selectiva con fuertes vientos africanos en algunos valores y con un pequeño anticiclon rojizo para el resto de la fauna iberica.


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire el Euro Hamijo un doble suelo, si lo rompe la caída puede ser bastante más gorda. La suerte para los largos es que cerramos ya.
> 
> P.D. Siempre hablando a corto y en gráfico minutero.



FranR, mira el gráfico del oro y la plata. Eso es el auténtico very big guano .

Segundo impulso bajista. Gensanta.:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

el joro y la platita :baba:


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/mercados-coti...cionalizacion-de-YPF-asaltan-los-parques.html



Que la quieren nacionalizar? Eso le pasa por tanto anunciar a bombo y platillo que habia encontrado los mejores yacimientos de su historia. Vaya tela con los argentinos


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Feb 2012)

parece q hoy (cuando todas las noticias eran positivas, ni una sola negativa) es el inicio del guano........ pero hasta q no se vea a los gusanos por debajo de 1340 no habran cedido al poder del guano

en 135x ya han cometido felonias ultimamente, asi q paciencia y felicidades a los q estan dentro

mis condolencias para votin :: aunq siempre hace asi.....entra, estudia el valor, acumula minusvalias, suena la campana, sube, gana miles......... lo q hace para dar emocion a sus inversiones :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

MV mantiene los cortos con un par de webos


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV mantiene los cortos con un par de webos



y el gatete los mantiene con su rabo gordo :XX:

a ver como cierran los gusanos hoy y como viene la noche (al otro lado del charco tienen un afan a meter chutes con nocturnidad y alevosia..........q impide especular con calma :


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Que precio dije hace unas semanas para repsol? Si no nacionalizan YPF igual hasta entro


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

En los 1370, idas y vueltas hasta que reviente

Ha sido hablar el barbas y la ha liado...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que precio dije hace unas semanas para repsol? Si no nacionalizan YPF igual hasta entro



Tranqui
Mañana encuentran petroleo en el dedo gordo del pie del CEO y se vuelve a disparar la accion a 21 
Estos son unos artistas en la informacion de masas o lo mismo como se van los panchitos les interesa bajar el valor a 19 o 18 para recomprarselas mas baratas


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tranqui
> Mañana encuentran petroleo en el dedo gordo del pie del CEO y se vuelve a disparar la accion a 21
> Estos son unos artistas en la informacion de masas o lo mismo como se van los panchitos les interesa bajar el valor a 19 o 18 para recomprarselas mas baratas



A 19 o menos creo que entraré.Contablemente son una maquina de hacer dinero. No se sabe que futuro tendra el petroleo como empiecen a desarrollarse los coches electricos


----------



## Mulder (29 Feb 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día movido con varias órdenes grandes, parece que al terminarse la prohibición de los cortos los leoncios están volviendo al mercado poco a poco porque el esquema que vemos estos días era lo habitual hace un año. Lo gordo sin camuflar de hoy, aunque ha habido de todo:

- Venta de 313 contratos a las 9:50 en 8610.

- Venta de 249 contratos a las 11:25 entre 8605 y 8580. (sin camuflar 144)

El saldo máximo del día ha sido a las 9:30 y el mínimo ya en subasta, es decir se han pasado el día vendiendo aunque de vez en cuando pusieran órdenes a la contra, alguna de ellas ha sido grande aunque estuviera camuflada pero no ha podido con el saldo aplastantemente vendedor.

En subasta han comprado 115 contratos.

En resumen, hoy han ido a colocar contratos sin parar mientras nos tenían muy entretenidos haciendo piruetas con los precios y haciendo como que todo iba lateral pero estaban distribuyendo a base de bien y con ganas, como he ido comentando a lo largo del día.

Para mañana espero gap bajista y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión, ya que tenemos precio en mínimos, saldo en mínimos también pero la subasta ha sido alcista, no es una situación perfecta.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A 19 o menos creo que entraré.Contablemente son una maquina de hacer dinero. No se sabe que futuro tendra el petroleo como empiecen a desarrollarse los coches electricos



No creo que los barcos,aviones,camiones etc esten todavia preparados para los motores electricos
Ademas,para ese escenario quedarian minimo 10 o 15 años


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

Indra:







En los últimos 3 días ha roto la alcista de los últimos 3 meses, ha perforado los mínimos de los últimos meses que era 9,63. Tendencia a la baja, un patrón de velas de 3 cuervos negros... todo da un mal rollo espantoso. 

Si sigue cayendo, debería pararse inicialmente sobre los 9,30 aprox que marca esa bajista y que ha aguantado bien en varias ocasiones. Si se pierde habría que mirar soportes en el muy largo plazo.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Indra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indra no es problema
¿por que baja la cotizacion?
¿por que en el 2010 gano 250 mm y el 2011 solo 200?
Si no tienes deudas.......y un patrimonio neto de 1100 mm....

Ahg??
¿Que tiene un 20% de capital prestado?Eeso si es un problema especulativo.
33 mm de acciones que algun dia tendran que devolver a su justo valor,esta no es una empresa ni quebrada ni en perdidas.....
Ademas desde todo el mes de febrero estan los leoncios recomprando por la mañana y vendiendo por la tarde para bajar el valor,es cuestion de mirar los graficos
Este mes ya han devuelto un par de millones de prestadas y me la juego a que 
hoy tambien
Esos cortos los van eliminando poco a poco y les llevo vigilando 15 diasss::::
Si baja a 9 le meto otro paqueton de compra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto el hilo aguanta ya 4800 mensajes



Es como la moral de alguno de por aqui... ::



Estilicón dijo:


> Me he acordado de que Guybrush ya andaba mirando hace nada a la plata con vistas al sur y Janus también. Si estuvieran dentro y hubieran enganchado esta onda, se habrán sacado una morterada.



Me ha pillado fuera, :XX: La cuestión es que estaba desconcertado con la subida que parecía indicar la activación del doble suelo. Ahora a buscar un punto de reentré. Me gustaría los 3620 (IGm) Pero.....

Puede ser un viaje muy muy bueno de miles de pipos!
Big guano silverado!


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

El guano empezará en breve. Es cuestión de días sino de horas.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Vayan mirando el VIX.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Simplemente quien pueda que mire el timeframe de minutos en Barclays. Demoledor el fin de sesión y eso está unido a los máximos de 250.

Solo queda que el SP se ponga tontorrón.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El guano empezará en breve. Es cuestión de días sino de horas.



me esta acojonando señol janus :


----------



## ex-perto (29 Feb 2012)

a ver si se hunde todo un poco mas, que tengo una carga preparada para entrar con todo lo gordo


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me esta acojonando señol janus :



Hay situaciones en el mercado que no son gratis ni fruto de la casualidad. Ahora viene el momento. Es para valientes. Yo soy un peón en el frente.
En esta pierdo 20.000 o gano 60.000. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

cagüenlama se ha quedado la Ag en el primer fibo...


----------



## faraico (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay situaciones en el mercado que no son gratis ni fruto de la casualidad. Ahora viene el momento. Es para valientes. Yo soy un peón en el frente.
> En esta pierdo 20.000 o gano 60.000. Es lo que hay.



Mucha suerte Janus!!

Qué se ha puesto, corto en SP??

Pues nada, toda mi energía negativa está con ese índice!!!:abajo:


----------



## faraico (29 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo, las hanwaianas están intocables...recuerdo un gráfico muy bueno de GT en el que se veía el canal que estaba tomando....si perdía los 1,90 se iba a los infiernos.....y así ha sido.

Yo por lo que veo, no me fío de esa acción salvo cuando llegue a menos de 1 dólar, donde ha pasado una larga temporada....pero claro....de 0,90 a 0,78 nos hacen un roto....

La veo acción de casino....puedes acertar o no....hága como la muchos de nosotors y compre IBERDROLA.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Mucha suerte Janus!!
> 
> Qué se ha puesto, corto en SP??
> 
> Pues nada, toda mi energía negativa está con ese índice!!!:abajo:



En SP y Barclays y largo en VIX. Entre otras lindezas.


----------



## ddddd (29 Feb 2012)

¿Cómo verían una entrada a largo actualmente en Patriot para corto plazo intentando aprovechar un rebote a la zona de los 8?

Gracias.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Vela de la plata es desastrosa. Fuga importante de ayer sobre una señora resistencia y hoy una leche en sentido contrario. Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas veces. Ayer fue el sprint para meter largos programados ... que hoy se han quedado pillados de narices.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo verían una entrada a largo actualmente en Patriot para corto plazo intentando aprovechar un rebote a la zona de los 8?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo lo veo bastante bajista o por lo menos nada alcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay situaciones en el mercado que no son gratis ni fruto de la casualidad. Ahora viene el momento. Es para valientes. Yo soy un peón en el frente.
> En esta pierdo 20.000 o gano 60.000. Es lo que hay.



Que cojones tienes macho:
Espero que te salga bien y nos lo cuentes


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Buenas tardes...me uno a la posible fiesta.

Un pitido me saca del letargo...a ver si ahora hay suerte.

Objetivo sp por debajo de 1360


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Vaaamos....

Señores leoncios, les prometo un cambio de avatar si perdemos los 60...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

para c-ortos lo mejor es el ibex 

¿ pojque correr riesgos ? :


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaaamos....
> 
> Señores leoncios, les prometo un cambio de avatar si perdemos los 60...



Pues de momento va a ser que no, el dow en verde. 

Otra vez que viene el lobo y se queda por el camino.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Esos tres en contra no me van a asustar...¿Es todo lo que saben barrer?


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Por encima de 1374 si empezaría a replantear la situación...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

A ver que más dice el barbas...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Feb 2012)

Hola, me paso a saludar para ver por donde anda el tema (veo que al final se ha estirado hasta casi las 5000 respuestas) y aún no me he perdido el guano, a ver si me lo aguantan un par de días para que pueda verlo en directo )



diosmercado dijo:


> Pues de momento va a ser que no, el dow en verde.
> 
> *Otra vez que viene el lobo y se queda por el camino.*


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver que más dice el barbas...



Que va a decir...

Semos los mas mejores, la recuperacion ed debil, prioridad en el empleo y si hace falta imprimimos mas rapido o buscamos algun conflicto armado por ahi.:rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

Vaya subidon que le estan metiendo al petroleo ahora mismo. Flipante. De bajar casi 1 dolar hoy a subir 1,20 a cerca de maximos.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Feb 2012)

First Solar se esta deplomando. Yo he entrado hoy con un par de webs.

Espero salir vivo.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Mira la plata y el oro. Son los que mandan. El eurodolar les apoya. En todos hay velas relevantes al estilo envolvente bajista. Es un golpe en seco. Pueder tardar varios días en definirse del todo pero ahí están.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> First Solar se esta deplomando. Yo he entrado hoy con un par de webs.
> 
> Espero salir vivo.



Es bajista pero es cierto que en 30 tiene un soporte .... que no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuerza en plan torito.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mira la plata y el oro. Son los que mandan. El *eurodolar* les apoya. En todos hay velas relevantes al estilo envolvente bajista. Es un golpe en seco. Pueder tardar varios días en definirse del todo pero ahí están.



Ahora mismo manda en mi sistema...con eso digo todo.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Feb 2012)

Mis ZSL subiendo un 10%


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

Los días finales de mes no son interesantes

Mañana día 1 puede que nos den una sorpresita en forma de subida


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Feb 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> FranR, mira el gráfico del oro y la plata. Eso es el auténtico very big guano .
> 
> Segundo impulso bajista. Gensanta.:8:




yalodijeyo::

pa hostia FSLR *-11%*


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los días finales de mes no son interesantes
> 
> Mañana día 1 puede que nos den una sorpresita en forma de subida



Puede ser pero el día de hoy ha sido relevante. Es evidente que no va a empezar a desplomarse de repente hoy mismo y así sin parar un montón de días.

Puede haber tiras y aflojas pero es de esperar que cada vez más abajo. Y es posible que las velas rojas enormes vengan después de forma que coloquen los índices a bastante distancia de las resistencias de esta mañana.

A mí me recuerda, salvando las distancias, con la llegada del SP a la resistencia de los 1290. Así a lo tonto, se metió una corrección de 80 pipos (venía de una subida de 200 pipos y esa subida la finalizó de forma muy similar a como lo ha hecho la plata). Ahora también se viene de una subida de 200 pipos. El DAX anda por el estilo.

Decir que hay que mirar el timeframe en horas. La vela que ha hecho máximo en 1378 (el anterior máximo relevante antiguo fué en 1377) tiene una amplitud de 12 pipos!!!! en rojo.

El SP está en la directriz alcista, justo ahí y la ha olido varias veces en pocos días. Eso es un síntoma de debilidad bien definido. Hasta el rabo el toro es toro. Ya saben, para valientes que es donde se hace dinero.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Feb 2012)

pues vengo a comentar un poco a raiz de lo de repsol


resulta que hay multinacionales españolas que están ganando mucho dinero fuera, pero no se pueden traer ese dinero a España porque les clavan a impuesto


Pongo ejemplo, una compañia de renombre en el negocio de la seguridad física (ropegur) pues se está haciendo de oro en sudamerica, y cuando va a comprar las licencias de software pues habla con el comercial de España y le dice, quiero 20 millones de euros para sudamerica de licencias del paquete de office (es un ejemplo)


Y llega el politico e turno y le dice, pues si esos 20 millones van a España te cobro de impuestos uno 60 % , porque estas sacando el dinero del país.


Así que ahora se las compran las licencias a la empesa en sudamerica.


Lo digo porque siempre vienen con el tema de lo mucho que va a crecer Latino America. Pues si va a crecer mucho, pero en España no vamos a ver ni un duro.

Lo digo por las Gamesas, los banquitos, los Repsoles y telefónicas, que lo deben estar flipando. Tener una cantidad ingente de dinero alli y no poder traerla a España.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puede ser pero el día de hoy ha sido relevante. Es evidente que no va a empezar a desplomarse de repente hoy mismo y así sin parar un montón de días.
> 
> Puede haber tiras y aflojas pero es de esperar que cada vez más abajo. Y es posible que las velas rojas enormes vengan después de forma que coloquen los índices a bastante distancia de las resistencias de esta mañana.
> 
> A mí me recuerda, salvando las distancias, con la llegada del SP a la resistencia de los 1290. Así a lo tonto, se metió una corrección de 80 pipos (venía de una subida de 200 pipos y esa subida la finalizó de forma muy similar a como lo ha hecho la plata). Ahora también se viene de una subida de 200 pipos. El DAX anda por el estilo.



Pues puede cerrar hoy muy cercano al cierre de ayer. 

Si supera los 1377 en estos días la ansiada caída se queda en nada. Pero, vamos, que el recorrido que le queda es pequeño antes que venga alguna corrección.


----------



## bertok (29 Feb 2012)

Janus, buena suerte en la posición. Cuida el SL porque mañana se puede cumplir la pauta de la magia del primer día de mes.

!!! Sin cojones no se triunfa !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

más *[Hanwa]*








A vigilar el entorno de 1.47$. A vigilar con precaución extrema. Si pierde ese nivel, se puede ir de forma fulminante hasta la zona del dolar pelao y mondao.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Feb 2012)

por pedir me gustaria ver el Escaner Thermal de pollastre a las 16:10h


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Indra no es problema
> ¿por que baja la cotizacion?
> ¿por que en el 2010 gano 250 mm y el 2011 solo 200?
> Si no tienes deudas.......y un patrimonio neto de 1100 mm....



Indra es una consultora informática. Y una gran parte de sus ingresos vienen de administración pública: por ponerte un ejemplo, los proyectos informáticos del ministerio de defensa (por ejemplo, simuladores de tanques, etc) , el 80% son de indra. 

Si el ministerio de defensa debe 24000 millones de euros, en los próximos PGE tiene que recortar a saco. Y si tiene que recortar a saco, un montón de desarrollos informáticos y de contratos de consultoria y asistencia se van a ir al guano. Y eso le va a hacer mucha pupa a indra. 

Ahora extiende el ejemplo del ministerio de defensa a toda la administración y hazte una idea de la pupa que se puede llevar indra.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, buena suerte en la posición. Cuida el SL porque mañana se puede cumplir la pauta de la magia del primer día de mes.
> 
> !!! Sin cojones no se triunfa !!!



Lo que seguro que es mañana es: San Raúl, Santa Emma y Santa Alicia


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

GUA GUA GUANOOOO


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que seguro que es mañana es: San Raúl, Santa Emma y Santa Alicia



mantenga los cortos con un par , de alguna forma a conseguido acertar


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Feb 2012)

si hoy no meten chute nocturno y mañana seguimos guaneando.......... pues fiesta !!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> GUA GUA GUANOOOO



los gringos me deben un gap 8:


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Qué gustazo!!!!.Todo sincronizado al dedillo: SP y DAX para abajo y VIX para arriba (ETF). Ojalá dure.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por pedir me gustaria ver el Escaner Thermal de pollastre a las 16:10h



Yo estoy preocupado, tanto pollastre como franR están omitiendo datos y se les ve más centrados, lo que me lleva a pensar que están siendo jornadas dificiles(aunque terminen de currar en 2 horas y se apliquen al vino)


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué gustazo!!!!.Todo sincronizado al dedillo: SP y DAX para abajo y VIX para arriba (ETF). Ojalá dure.



Y el leuro payo...y el leuro


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> GUA GUA GUANOOOO



Los osos guanosos del oro (-5.32) y la plata (-6.87) os saludan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

Plata de los ******** puto moñazo, mira que lo veía venir.... Mañana miraré algún punto de entrada, esta caida es gorda-gorda....

Por cierto, las patriot tienen más trampas que una pelicula de chinos.... Mis objetivo es de 5.6$-5.4$

edit ¿no deja escribir cojones? CO-JO-NES!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

es el momento de mantener y no de andarse con metesacas 

no me sean tradels :ouch:


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Se recupera un poco, no voy a cambiar de avatar señore leonsios. Pero que sepan que la culpa es del malage ese que aparece y corta el rollo del guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Plata de los ******** puto moñazo, mira que lo veía venir.... Mañana miraré algún punto de entrada, esta caida es gorda-gorda....
> 
> Por cierto, las patriot tienen más trampas que una pelicula de chinos.... Mis objetivo es de 5.6$-5.4$



¿ no fue ustec el que colgo la grafica de la platita ?

poca confianza en uno mismo veo :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Plata de los ******** puto moñazo, mira que lo veía venir.... Mañana miraré algún punto de entrada, esta caida es gorda-gorda....
> 
> Por cierto, las patriot tienen más trampas que una pelicula de chinos.... Mis objetivo es de 5.6$-5.4$



Película de chinos??

[YOUTUBE]Funny bollywood SuperHero.flv - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Bienvenido a este maravilloso mundo....::


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Mis ZSL subiendo un 10%



Buaaaaa todos ganas ,,,, menos yo : :´( 

Pero no siempre será así, :no::no:


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y el leuro payo...y el leuro



Yo en donde estoy metido!!!!

El Proshares VIX Short Term ETF tiene un volumen elevado en la última hora y coincide con una subida.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Feb 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buaaaaa todos ganas ,,,, menos yo : :´(
> 
> Pero no siempre será así, :no::no:



No se crea, lea mi firma...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Película de chinos??
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Funny bollywood SuperHero.flv - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bienvenido a este maravilloso mundo....::



Joder sr.Fran, chinooooooos chiiiiiiiinos. No hindúes 


Por cierto, me he partido de risa. Falta que me hacía después de un dia jodido. Al verlo no se por qué, me he imaginado al sr. Leoncio de cabecera MM repartiendo leña a los leoncitos y gacelerio en general.... ::


----------



## diosmercado (29 Feb 2012)

WTF??? que ha sido eso al cierre?? 32 puntos del dow abajo en medio segundo...y luego otro viaje parriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

ajaja ya lo decia los gringos me deben un gap 

marditoh gringos 

gap gap guano guano


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se recupera un poco, no voy a cambiar de avatar señore leonsios. Pero que sepan que la culpa es del malage ese que aparece y corta el rollo del guano.



pa que luego diga que MV es gafe :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> WTF??? que ha sido eso al cierre?? 32 puntos del dow abajo en medio segundo...y luego otro viaje parriba.



Ya sabe, tocaba guano. Ha posteado quien usted sabe, y parriba. ::


----------



## vigobay (29 Feb 2012)

Aunque tenía pensado esperar no me pude resistir y he picado un poco antes del cierre del ETF SKF y del ETF sobre el Vix short term apostando a guano americano que es lo que toca.

Veremos....pero aquí está claro que por riesgo-beneficio es buen momento para intentarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Aunque tenía pensado esperar no me pude resistir y he picado un poco antes del cierre del ETF SKF y del ETF sobre el Vix short term apostando a guano americano que es lo que toca.
> 
> Veremos....pero aquí está claro que por riesgo-beneficio es buen momento para intentarlo.



pues claro que es el momento , no guanean en serio hace musho , fracasan ante sus maximos y con los indicadores brutalmente sobrecomprados


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Hamijos, ahora que ya cerró el SP (luego comentamos) quiero compartir una feliz noticia.

Muchos, los asíduos al hilo, saben que estoy en una situación laboral complicada. No voy a repetir el rollo.
El punto es que realmente puedo estar orgulloso de mi jefe (que es el accionista mayoritario de la empresa). Se va a portar bien conmigo y hasta me ha dado un abrazo. Si digo la verdad, los ojos se me han puesto cristalinos.
Me habían dicho que me aseguraban 45 días por año trabajado pero hoy él en persona me ha dicho que me da 60 días y un tiempo hasta que encuentre un nuevo trabajo. Hasta pienso que a él le ha costado decírmelo (hemos pasado muchas dificultades mano a mano).

Lo he hablado en casa y mañana le voy a decir que me cuesta mucho seguir viendo como se deshace muchas cosas de las que hemos conseguido (él vende la empresa porque ya tiene 60 años) por lo que prefiero irme ya pero necesito un favor. Que me de 60 días por año (son 15 años con él) netos de polvo y paja. El tema es que el exceso de 45 días hay que pagar a Hacienda y le pediré que la Tesorería corra con esos gastos. Espero que me diga que sí, la verdad es que son excepciones cuando me ha negado algo.

Y estoy feliz porque no he esperado el día en el que alguien me diga, estas fuera porque no contamos contigo. Voy a ser yo quién de el paso.

Espero estar fuera en 20 días. Si alguien tiene trabajo por ahí ....:8:


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Esa vela roja roja roja se ha llevado por delante la directriz alcista acelerada. Ahora tiene que ser el bajar muchos puntos más poco a poco.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Feb 2012)

Janus,

Si fuera rico te daría mi cartera para que la gestionases con tu correspondiente comisión. 

Hazte broker profesional, eres un lince!


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, ahora que ya cerró el SP (luego comentamos) quiero compartir una feliz noticia.
> 
> Muchos, los asíduos al hilo, saben que estoy en una situación laboral complicada. No voy a repetir el rollo.
> El punto es que realmente puedo estar orgulloso de mi jefe (que es el accionista mayoritario de la empresa). Se va a portar bien conmigo y hasta me ha dado un abrazo. Si digo la verdad, los ojos se me han puesto cristalinos.
> ...



Eso que planteas es abusar y dar una mala nota
Te estan dando la mano y tu te quieres llevar el brazo entero


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2012/02/29/17016474.html


mamma mia vaya maquina de perder billetes.Espero que nadie haya entrado esperando un rebote


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Mr Ham, take it away. Vaya velitas que ahí por ahí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Feb 2012)

Me alegro de que las cosas le vayan yendo bien. Espero que esté poco tiempo sin empleo, y el que lo esté, que nos cante operaciones de las de_ *big rewards *_ 

Suerte!


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> Si fuera rico te daría mi cartera para que la gestionases con tu correspondiente comisión.
> 
> Hazte broker profesional, eres un lince!



Bueno, pienso que cuando quieren hacer daño, lo suben muy arriba. El anterior máximo estaba en 1377 y lo han llevado hasta 1378. De todas formas, queda tajo por hacer. Hay mucho dinero lo que tengo ahí metido por lo que al menos ya puedo ir tapando posiciones vía stop loss. En cualquier caso, voy a asumir riesgo poniendo el stop más arriba porque este viaje puede merecer la pena.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso que planteas es abusar y dar una mala nota
> Te estan dando la mano y tu te quieres llevar el brazo entero



Espero que me lo de de corazón. Pues es posible que me llame en una nueva aventura profesional.

Es que llevo mal eso de pagar al fisco. Ya me han esquilmado suficiente.

Ya sabes, a tí te gustan los hoteles y a mí los cierres de las negociaciones.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr pierde 1.604 millones por la minusvala de la venta del 10 % de Repsol - Expansion.com
> 
> 
> mamma mia vaya maquina de perder billetes.Espero que nadie haya entrado esperando un rebote



Esto se les pasará, lo que no sé es si se salvarán del proyecto de Panamá. Si alguien tiene algún amigo Ingeniero de Caminos, que le pregunte.


----------



## bertok (29 Feb 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> WTF??? que ha sido eso al cierre?? 32 puntos del dow abajo en medio segundo...y luego otro viaje parriba.



La vela de las 22:00 es una señal divina ::


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

Curiosa la vela de las 22:00. En el SP y en el DAX pero no en muchos otros activos.

Por cierto, qué gustazo ver una vela de segundos de más de 30 pipos en el DAX. A ver como se comporta mañana el VIX viendo el volumen que ha tenido, y recuperación, en el rush final de la sesión de hoy.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Espero que me lo de de corazón. Pues es posible que me llame en una nueva aventura profesional.
> 
> Es que llevo mal eso de pagar al fisco. Ya me han esquilmado suficiente.
> 
> Ya sabes, a tí te gustan los hoteles y a mí los cierres de las negociaciones.



No amigo,a mi me gusta el dinero al igual que a ti
ni hoteles ni gamesas
Por cierto espero que te saltara el stop porque de operar con indices operas bien
pero con empresas asumes riesgos como si fueran indices y no lo son,un indice no da beneficios ,una empresa si,por tanto es un factor a considerar


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, ahora que ya cerró el SP (luego comentamos) quiero compartir una feliz noticia.
> 
> Muchos, los asíduos al hilo, saben que estoy en una situación laboral complicada. No voy a repetir el rollo.
> El punto es que realmente puedo estar orgulloso de mi jefe (que es el accionista mayoritario de la empresa). Se va a portar bien conmigo y hasta me ha dado un abrazo. Si digo la verdad, los ojos se me han puesto cristalinos.
> ...



Porque soy muy honrada con mi empresa, si no lo fuese le ofrecería trabajo y le tendría siempre gestionándome las inversiones..porque es usted un crack.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

Esa vela me hace cambiar de avatar.....::::


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Feb 2012)

somos ansia viva, no hay ningun crash en los indices (aunq si en oro y plata) y tambien esta la amenaza fantasma del chute del BCE pero.......ya estamos aqui matandonos a pajillas con el guano



(soy pro-guano, q conste)


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Porque soy muy honrada con mi empresa, si no lo fuese le ofrecería trabajo y le tendría siempre gestionándome las inversiones..porque es usted un crack.



pues pagale por resultados
Si su gestion te genera beneficio le pagas y si no pues no
Janus ya tiene trabajo de asesor externo


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto se les pasará, lo que no sé es si se salvarán del proyecto de Panamá. Si alguien tiene algún amigo Ingeniero de Caminos, que le pregunte.



www.elconfidencial.com/economia/201...-obreros-paralizan-las-obras-del-canal-91091/


No esta mal la multa por cada dia de retraso. De temas de ingenieria conozco poco. Ahora sobre la viabilidad de un negocio se un poco. Por cierto Janus mucha suerte con tus nuevos proyectos


----------



## atlanterra (29 Feb 2012)

En mi empresa estamos con el Metro de Panamá, pero del canal....ni idea.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No amigo,a mi me gusta el dinero al igual que a ti
> ni hoteles ni gamesas
> Por cierto espero que te saltara el stop porque de operar con indices operas bien
> pero con empresas asumes riesgos como si fueran indices y no lo son,un indice no da beneficios ,una empresa si,por tanto es un factor a considerar



Tomo nota. Con las plusvis me haré un anulamaster financiero:8:

No me ha saltado ningún stop. Estoy montado en este dragón!:XX:


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No amigo,a mi me gusta el dinero al igual que a ti
> ni hoteles ni gamesas
> Por cierto espero que te saltara el stop porque de operar con indices operas bien
> pero con empresas asumes riesgos como si fueran indices y no lo son,un indice no da beneficios ,una empresa si,por tanto es un factor a considerar



Ahí le has dado. Un indice tarde o temprano dependiendo de la capacidad empresarial de ese pais terminara remontando ya que muchas empresas se fusionaran o terminan reelegadas por otras que ocuparan su lugar. Sin embargo una empresa solo tiene razon de ser si es rentable o puede llegar a serlo. Por cierto indra tiene una delegacion especializada en seguridad y armamento lo sabes no? Es un sector rentable pero muy competitivo.En españa existen muy pocas.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> pues pagale por resultados
> Si su gestion te genera beneficio le pagas y si no pues no
> Janus ya tiene trabajo de asesor externo



every step thay i take, is another mistake to you!. Mira que te tengo cariño pero .....:XX:

Me estas jodiendo el tinglado. Estoy buscando trabajo!!!!. Expertise en advisory m&a y fiscal.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

amijos estamos en el comienzo del big guano , pronto se activaran los cds , para eso son las litronas de liquidez y si no se activan no se podra evitar una huida masiva de los bonos soberanos , ya que los cds que los aseguran no serviran de nada .

hagan lo que hagan los del isda no hay escapatoria

en el sp500 tenemos un H-C-H gigantesco , sin trolleos ni coñas MV esta advirtiendo


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr sufre su tercera huelga en Panamá: 3.000 obreros paralizan las obras del Canal - elConfidencial.com
> 
> 
> No esta mal la multa por cada dia de retraso. De temas de ingenieria conozco poco. Ahora sobre la viabilidad de un negocio se un poco. Por cierto Janus mucha suerte con tus nuevos proyectos



Pues es fácil. Si no recuerdo mal ganaron el concurso con un 30% de ventaja económica sobre el resto. Como dudo que en un contrato tan grande, nadie concursase con tanto margen .... o son muy listos o se han pasado de listos. A los pocos días salió en prensa que iban a disponer de un aval por el gobierno. Ya saben, donde metía la nariz zapatero .....

Vamos, que no me juego los leuros ahí y eso que yo de los fundamentales paso olímpicamente.


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amijos estamos en el comienzo del big guano , pronto se activaran los cds , para eso son las litronas de liquidez y si no se activan no se podra evitar una huida masiva de los bonos soberanos , ya que los cds que los aseguran no serviran de nada .
> 
> hagan lo que hagan los del isda no hay escapatoria
> 
> en el sp500 tenemos un H-C-H gigantesco , sin trolleos ni coñas MV esta advirtiendo



Buena nota!!!!, pero no lo pregones mucho que le atizas al SP hacia arriba.

Muy buen post el suyo, principalmente las dos primeras líneas. Es una encrucijada.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues es fácil. Si no recuerdo mal ganaron el concurso con un 30% de ventaja económica sobre el resto. Como dudo que en un contrato tan grande, nadie concursase con tanto margen .... o son muy listos o se han pasado de listos. A los pocos días salió en prensa que iban a disponer de un aval por el gobierno. Ya saben, donde metía la nariz zapatero .....
> 
> Vamos, que no me juego los leuros ahí y eso que yo de los fundamentales paso olímpicamente.



Viendo como gestionaba Rivero los numeros me fio bastante poco.Ni un euro meto yo en sacyr, ni aunque suba a 10. Viendo los fundamentales indirectamente puedes imaginarte que tipo de gestores estan detras que a fin de cuentas es realmente lo que vale.He visto crecer empresas familiares y a su vez ver caer a otras muchas por no tener vision de negocio ni futuro aun siendo empresas que podrian haber sobrevivido.


----------



## FranR (29 Feb 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaaamos....
> 
> Señores leoncios, les prometo un cambio de avatar si perdemos los 60...



Lo prometido es deuda, nos leen y ese Flash crack parece que lo han hecho a posta...


----------



## vigobay (29 Feb 2012)

Interesante el gráfico del Rusell 2000 Small Caps Index que normalmente siempre va por delante de otros índices tanto para las subidas como para las bajadas. Fue perder la media de 200 en gráficos de 1 hora y se metió una buena leche bajando un 1,56 %. A este índice no lo mantiene la mano de Dios del mismo modo que al Boss SP500. pero ya le tocará, y ojalá que sea esta semana.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tomo nota. Con las plusvis me haré un anulamaster financiero:8:
> 
> No me ha saltado ningún stop. Estoy montado en este dragón!:XX:



Pues ten cuidado con ese dragon que mas bien es lagartija y que por falta de peso te lo mandaran al continuo fuera del ibex.
A el o a sacyr,pero yo creo mas bien que sera este
Eso puede ser un clavo mas en el ataud de los gamesinos,lo siento por JOSE el de las gamesas.
Aunque una buena purga pasandolos por los 2 euros a la cotizacion le servira 
para renovar a la gazelada y eliminar cortos pues los de la city no suelen fijarse mucho en los cotizados fuera del ibex


----------



## Janus (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado con ese dragon que mas bien es lagartija y que por falta de peso te lo mandaran al continuo fuera del ibex.
> A el o a sacyr,pero yo creo mas bien que sera este
> Eso puede ser un clavo mas en el ataud de los gamesinos,lo siento por JOSE el de las gamesas.
> Aunque una buena purga pasandolos por los 2 euros a la cotizacion le servira
> para renovar a la gazelada y eliminar cortos pues los de la city no suelen fijarse mucho en los cotizados fuera del ibex



El dragón se llama Barclays, su primer apellido es SP, el segundo es DAX y el apodo es VIX. Todo en corto excepto el apodo que va al revés.

Verá que español nada de nada.


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado con ese dragon que mas bien es lagartija y que por falta de peso te lo mandaran al continuo fuera del ibex.
> A el o a sacyr,pero yo creo mas bien que sera este
> Eso puede ser un clavo mas en el ataud de los gamesinos,lo siento por JOSE el de las gamesas.
> Aunque una buena purga pasandolos por los 2 euros a la cotizacion le servira
> para renovar a la gazelada y eliminar cortos pues los de la city no suelen fijarse mucho en los cotizados fuera del ibex



Es mas facil que salga gamesa por capitalizacion 590 mil frente a los 1300 de sacyr. Antena 3 esra entre medias y nh mas o menos se acerca a gamesa


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Feb 2012)

Dragones y cafelitos


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es mas facil que salga gamesa por capitalizacion 590 mil frente a los 1300 de sacyr. Antena 3 esta entre medias y nh mas o menos se acerca a gamesa



Se habla de que igual entra viscofan aunque yo creo que deberia entrar antena 3 o nh. NH tiene muchisimo potencial por arriba.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (29 Feb 2012)

¿Nadie habla de entrar en BME en largo? Hoy ha cerrado a 20,035. Por algún motivo que no alcanzo a comprender, me parece inconcebible que esta empresa precisamente pueda llegar a perder valor de forma sostenida. Vamos, a dejar a gente pillada al estilo de tantas otras (saludo a Gamesa si me está viendo).

En fin, con este criterio mío, menos mal que gracias a Viscofan y B. Espírito Santo ahora no tengo liquidez, que si no me la dejaba toda aquí y la recuperaba 2 € más abajo...

PD: Ánimos a Janus desde un auténtico melodramático de las despedidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

El maligno H-C-H


----------



## Estilicón (29 Feb 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues es fácil. Si no recuerdo mal ganaron el concurso con un 30% de ventaja económica sobre el resto. Como dudo que en un contrato tan grande, nadie concursase con tanto margen .... o son muy listos o se han pasado de listos. A los pocos días salió en prensa que iban a disponer de un aval por el gobierno. Ya saben, donde metía la nariz zapatero .....
> 
> Vamos, que no me juego los leuros ahí y eso que yo de los fundamentales paso olímpicamente.



wtf?

No sé en Panamá pero en España en los concursos públicos existe el concepto de "temeridad". Una oferta un 30% más baja sobre el resto es temeraria. De hecho se considera temeraria en cuanto es un 10-20% más baja, dependiendo de determinados factores.

Una oferta un 30% más baja, ni con la mejor de las justificaciones puede colar como para que aquí no la descartaran por temeraria. No sé como les han dejado colar ese truño.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Feb 2012)

Algo me dice que eso de que por todos los lados digan que esto baja y tal y tal
me suena a cuando salio el chuachua con las gamesas................

¿no estaran preparando los leoncios un escape al 8800 ?

Todo el mundo en cortos y si rebotan dejan a toda la peña con las bragas en la mano y follados

Claro que esto es una idea peregrina..............................¿ o no ?


----------



## ponzi (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Algo me dice que eso de que por todos los lados digan que esto baja y tal y tal
> me suena a cuando salio el chuachua con las gamesas................
> 
> ¿no estaran preparando los leoncios un escape al 8800 ?
> ...



Que dia es la revision del ibex? Por lo que llevo en bolsa una cosa tengo clara y es que bastante a menudo suele tirar por donde menos gente espera. Los call estan por los suelos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Algo me dice que eso de que por todos los lados digan que esto baja y tal y tal
> me suena a cuando salio el chuachua con las gamesas................
> 
> ¿no estaran preparando los leoncios un escape al 8800 ?
> ...



llevamos en general alcistas desde el 9 de marzo 2009 , la reanudacion del mercado bajista tiene que llegar , MV cree que en eso estamos , en el inicio


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Feb 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que dia es la revision del ibex? Por lo que llevo en bolsa una cosa tengo clara y es que bastante a menudo suele tirar por donde menos gente espera. Los call estan por los suelos



nos giraremos a la baja lentamente , para luego ir acelerando , es el momento de estar agresivamente bajista , todo rebote debe ser aprovechado para cargar mas y mas cortos y mas baratos 

MV maneja alguna secuencia para el IBEX , caida a 7600 rebotito hasta zona 8100 para caer luego al 6700 , rebote pullback al 7700 y a partir de ahi big guano que te crio ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevamos en general alcistas desde el 9 de marzo 2009 , la reanudacion del mercado bajista tiene que llegar , MV cree que en eso estamos , en el inicio



No si razon no te falta
Yo si todos los dias me levanto y digo que llovera ,pues algun dia del año acertare por calculo probabilistico..
Tu cuanto llevas desde el 2009?


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

Ponzi....conoce algunos etf de bankinter del sp que merezca la pena??

Inverso por supuesto!!


----------



## Estilicón (1 Mar 2012)

¡Que alguien abra el hilo de Marzo!

Buenas noches.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> wtf?
> 
> No sé en Panamá pero en España en los concursos públicos existe el concepto de "temeridad". Una oferta un 30% más baja sobre el resto es temeraria. De hecho se considera temeraria en cuanto es un 10-20% más baja, dependiendo de determinados factores.
> 
> Una oferta un 30% más baja, ni con la mejor de las justificaciones puede colar como para que aquí no la descartaran por temeraria. No sé como les han dejado colar ese truño.



El problema (al menos con la legislación hispanistaní) es que tienes que especificarlo en el pliego, si no no hay baja temeraria que valga.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ponzi....conoce algunos etf de bankinter del sp que merezca la pena??
> 
> Inverso por supuesto!!



www.tradermike.net/inverse-short-etfs-bearish-etf-funds/

Yo nunca me puse corto en el sp. Creo que es el indice mas eficiente de todo el mercado y por ende mas alcista del larguisimo plazo.Como mucho use bxx que es un etf inverso del eurostoxx

www.tradermike.net/inverse-short-etfs-bearish-etf-funds/


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Nadie habla de entrar en BME en largo? Hoy ha cerrado a 20,035. Por algún motivo que no alcanzo a comprender, me parece inconcebible que esta empresa precisamente pueda llegar a perder valor de forma sostenida. Vamos, a dejar a gente pillada al estilo de tantas otras (saludo a Gamesa si me está viendo).
> 
> En fin, con este criterio mío, menos mal que gracias a Viscofan y B. Espírito Santo ahora no tengo liquidez, que si no me la dejaba toda aquí y la recuperaba 2 € más abajo...
> 
> PD: Ánimos a Janus desde un auténtico melodramático de las despedidas.



Algunos han entrado, y otros ya estamos dentro. Yo entré a 19,90 en diciembre, pero si vuelve a bajar de 20 con algo de ganas, le meteré más. De hecho, pensaba atizarle en cuanto se pusiera otra vez a 19,95, pero con todo el mundo anunciando el retorno del rey guano, esperaré un poquito más. 

Por debajo de 20 me parece un chollo, porque es una máquina de generar liquidez y pagar dividendos, y las cotizaciones son nobles. En estos dos últimos años ha cotizado en torno a los 19.5-21-5, con ocasionales bajadas incluso a los 17 altos, si no recuerdo mal, hace poco más de un año. En esas bajadas es cuando hay que engancharla, sobre todo si, como yo, se hace para quedarse dentro y cobrar los dividendos. A 2 euros/año en dividendos, le sacas un 10% anual (y los primeros 1500, libres de impuestos) a nada bien que hayas comprado. 

Y si como decía alguien hace unos días, se hace una excursión a los 22, pues se vende y plusvis para el bolsillo, paciencia y recogerla otra vez abajo. Además, algún día vendrán los alemanes, los ingleses o los americanos a por ella. Y ese día, igual se calienta.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ponzi....conoce algunos etf de bankinter del sp que merezca la pena??
> 
> Inverso por supuesto!!



www.google.com/finance?cid=12136779

Para los amantes del riesgo este parece suficientemente apalancado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Mar 2012)

Que ya tenemos el de marzo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...289621-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a.html


----------



## Estilicón (1 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El problema (al menos con la legislación hispanistaní) es que tienes que especificarlo en el pliego, si no no hay baja temeraria que valga.



El concepto de temeridad viene regulado en la ley de contratos y como tal debe aplicarse y los márgenes en el art. 85 del rd 1098/2001).

En los pliegos se pueden indicar los parámetros a usar para determinar si es temeraria o no, en el caso de usar más criterios además del precio. Incluso se puede ser más flexible en los márgenes que indica el art. 85 del RD, pero solo en casos muy excepcionales y siempre que el órgano de contratación lo motive. 

Lo que no se puede es decir en el pliego si vas a aplicar la baja temeraria o no. Eso se aplica siempre.


----------



## aksarben (1 Mar 2012)

Edito, no ví el nuevo ::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Indra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno,el dia que las compre no opinabas igual


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,el dia que las compre no opinabas igual



Votin te has equivocado de hilo


----------

